# Straight Hair Natural's Support Thread



## dicapr

I have seen alot of threads about naturals who are thinking of wearing their hair straightened more often or most of the time.  I for one do not think that regular heat usage on natural hair has to be damaging.  I look at my great-aunts who pressed their hair weekly most of their lives and had waist length or longer hair when they were younger and now keep it at APL in their 80's.  I think that alot of understanding of how to use heat has bee  n lost.  Maybe those who use heat and still have healthy hair can share thier knowledge.  Also, those of use who have some unfortunate setbacks can share their knowledge so that others do not make the same mistakes.  Also, any reversion friendly hairstyle tips would be helpful.  Alot of us are at a loss what to do when our hair starts poofing.  If we can learn to work with the semi-straight we can reduce our heat usage and keep from having to trim so often.


----------



## morehairplease

dicapr said:


> I have seen alot of threads about naturals who are thinking of wearing their hair straightened more often or most of the time. I for one do not think that regular heat usage on natural hair has to be damaging. I look at my great-aunts who pressed their hair weekly most of their lives and had waist length or longer hair when they were younger and now keep it at APL in their 80's. I think that alot of understanding of how to use heat has bee n lost. *Maybe those who use heat and still have healthy hair can share thier knowledge. Also, those of use who have some unfortunate setbacks can share their knowledge so that others do not make the same mistakes.* Also, any reversion friendly hairstyle tips would be helpful. Alot of us are at a loss what to do when our hair starts poofing. If we can learn to work with the semi-straight we can reduce our heat usage and keep from having to trim so often.


 


great thread! When I got hard presses from my stylist my hair looked like I had just gotten a relaxer. Little did I know that she was burning my hair straight. My hair would not revert back to its curly state and even after washing it I had the burned smell. I got my hair cut again, much shorter that what's in my avatar pic, and I am really loving it. I have just got to take better care of my hair from now on. I figured I was not doing damage to my hair because I only got it pressed every 6-8 weekserplexed. She used both a marcel flat iron and marcel pressing comb. I should have asked for a flatiron to be used instead .....you live and you learn


----------



## dicapr

Thanks for sharing!  That's why I am afraid of getting someone to professionally press my hair. Too many hairdressers rely on heat rather than technique to straighten hair. My mother always taught me that technique, not heat was the way to straighten my hair.  I can straighten my hair with a flat iron on 250-275 and I am a 4a/4b.  I am trying to re-learn how to press using a temp controlled electric pressing comb.  This weekend I got a so so press.  I won't last more than a week.  I will rollerset to straighten my hair for next week and then press the next week.  Right now my plan is to alternate a press and rollerset to keep my hair straight.


----------



## gmw

I am contemplating this for my teenage daughter. My feeling is that heat protectant is key. I pressed her hair a few weeks ago with a little CHI Silk Infusion & Fantasia IC heat protectant. She wants to wear her hair straight more often. So I am going to do it that way for her. However I feel that blow drying it before I press it will be a must. I did a DT last year on both of our heads. After the treament I put infusium 23 and QB detangler in our head and dried it. Both of our heads came out almost completely straight, with very little hair (like maybe 5 strands) on my goody brush afterwards. Our hair was silky and nice. I remember thinking this feels like I put a relaxer in her hair, mind you my daughters hair has been natural of her life.

I also have noted that whenever I pressed or flat ironed my daughters hair, it reverts, where as with salon hairdressers, her hair requires major TLC to get it back. 

HTH


----------



## Robin41

This is a great thread.  The times I've tried to flat iron my own hair, I still ended up looking like Chaka Khan and Diana Ross's love child.  It was still wild looking.  Maybe I'll let my stylist try and see if she can get that relaxed look for me.


----------



## MissScarlett

I prefer my hair straight, I wear it straight as much as possible. I suffered too long with the Chelsea Clinton hair when I grew up until I figured my hair out

I know heat gets a bad wrap but I use it and it works for me. I think keeping it conditioned, deep conditionin and heat protectants are key. 

Also, I would never let a person 'press my hair' as in at the salon. I know girls whose hair won't go back to its natural straight b/c they got it straightened too much and now its just basically dead.

I also just roll with my hair texture in the warm/humid months and don't put any heat on it.


----------



## angellazette

dicapr said:


> Thanks for sharing!  That's why I am afraid of getting someone to professionally press my hair. Too many hairdressers rely on heat rather than technique to straighten hair. *My mother always taught me that technique, not heat was the way to straighten my hair. * I can straighten my hair with a flat iron on 250-275 and I am a 4a/4b.  I am trying to re-learn how to press using a temp controlled electric pressing comb.  This weekend I got a so so press.  I won't last more than a week.  I will rollerset to straighten my hair for next week and then press the next week.  Right now my plan is to alternate a press and rollerset to keep my hair straight.




What was the technique?

I've heard some say to run the iron straight down...I've also heard some say to do a section of hair in bursts.

Example, take a section of hair, put iron on first inch of hair in that section, hold briefly (think a second or two), move down to the next inch of hair in the section and repeat til the end.


----------



## inthepink

A great thread!! I'm so glad it's here!!!

I am another natural and prefer to wear my hair straight.  I spent a lot of time yesterday searching the forum on information on naturals who wear their hair straight.  I'm so glad that there are more of us here.

Right now, I roller set my hair and wrap afterwards for a straight look. I have to flat iron my roots. With humidity, I will need to flat iron all of it but I have decided that I will no longer blow dry my hair...ever!  And always roller set before flat ironing.


----------



## inthepink

MissScarlett,

Please share your regimen! You have beautiful hair!!


----------



## stargazer613

This is a great thread!

My hair actually looks and feels healthier when I use heat occasionally versus daily wash n gos/rinsing. I agree that as long as you deep condition and keep the hair moisturized and protected, your natural hair can and will be fine!

After I wash and deep condition my hair, I part my hair in sections, spray on Tresemme heat protectant, then blow dry with a comb attachment on low heat.

I then press my hair with an old school pressing comb (the kind you put on the stove). I keep the burner on a medium setting, so the comb doesn't get too hot. After I take it off the burner, I blow on the pressing comb or waft it around in the air to cool it down. (keeping windows open or a fan on helps keep the comb cool).

Finally, flat iron my hair using a Solia ceramic flat iron. I apply NTM serum to my ends prior to straightening each section. And voila! That's it!

The whole straightening process takes me about 1.5 to 2 hours. I'm looking forward to sharing and learning more from other naturals on this board.


----------



## ladylibra

dicapr said:


> I can straighten my hair with a flat iron on 250-275 and I am a 4a/4b.



ditto! 

what's so funny is, when i was relaxed i would turn every heat appliance up FULL BLAST.  why the hell did i think i needed the heat so high?  once i learned good techniques and found a good heat protectant, i was amazed at how straight i could get my hair... and it reverts with no problem.  in fact it reverts a little _too _easily, LOL  but i'll take that over hair that's been heat-damaged any day.  i've also found that a flat iron with full ceramic plating and whatever-that-infrared-technology-crap-is-called keeps my hair from reverting without using high heat, but it is still shiny and moisturized.  unlike using ceramic-coated plates or worse, cheap metal plates that require higher heat and leave your hair feeling dry and ready to suck moisture out of the air (hence the reversion).


----------



## scarcity21

Im sawry i feel so dumb for asking this question but when y'all say u flat iron at 250-275 is that C or F???


----------



## Jetblackhair

I'm glad OP you started this thread as I haven't had any success with straightening my hair since I have been natural. erplexed


----------



## dicapr

scarcity21 said:


> Im sawry i feel so dumb for asking this question but when y'all say u flat iron at 250-275 is that C or F???


 

Its 250-275 F.


----------



## dicapr

angellazette said:


> What was the technique?
> 
> I've heard some say to run the iron straight down...I've also heard some say to do a section of hair in bursts.
> 
> Example, take a section of hair, put iron on first inch of hair in that section, hold briefly (think a second or two), move down to the next inch of hair in the section and repeat til the end.


 
It depends on what you are using. First, I always pre-stretch my hair before using heat to straighten.  I air dry in large twists, rollersets, or blow dry to stretch my hair.  I then section my hair and detangle with a smaller tooth comb completelty from root to tip.  I then use the flat iron to chase the comb all the way to the ends.  I can usually get the hair straight with on pass using this technique.  When I use my ceramic electric hot comb, I make sure that the back of the comb is used to smooth and straighten the hair. Because my hair has been stretched to a blown out state before I add heat, I do not need high heat to pres out my hair.  Actually, as my rollersets improve, I can get my hair pretty straight rollersetting under a soft bonnet.


----------



## crazydaze911

stargazer613 said:


> This is a great thread!
> 
> My hair actually looks and feels healthier when I use heat occasionally versus daily wash n gos/rinsing. I agree that as long as you deep condition and keep the hair moisturized and protected, your natural hair can and will be fine!
> 
> After I wash and deep condition my hair, I part my hair in sections, spray on Tresemme heat protectant, then *blow dry *with a comb attachment on low heat.
> 
> I then press my hair with an old school *pressing comb *(the kind you put on the stove). I keep the burner on a medium setting, so the comb doesn't get too hot. After I take it off the burner, I blow on the pressing comb or waft it around in the air to cool it down. (keeping windows open or a fan on helps keep the comb cool).
> 
> Finally, flat iron my hair using a *Solia ceramic flat iron*. I apply NTM serum to my ends prior to straightening each section. And voila! That's it!
> 
> The whole straightening process takes me about 1.5 to 2 hours. I'm looking forward to sharing and learning more from other naturals on this board.



The blow dry and flatiron thing i can understand (even though one or the other can sometimes work too), but the hot comb too!  Does ur (or our) hair really need that much heat?  im curious about how often u trim. ur hair looks good, but idk if my hair could go through all that.  My hair doesnt get as straight as i'd like and reverts pretty quick, but that seems like alot.  how long does this last? till next wash? TIA for ur insight!


----------



## PinkSkates

*Checking in: I'm natural and I straighten my hair with heat! And I love having hair that is so versatile! Today I'm rocking a big, semi kinky ponytail!*


----------



## stargazer613

crazydaze911 said:


> *The blow dry and flatiron thing i can understand (even though one or the other can sometimes work too), but the hot comb too! Does ur (or our) hair really need that much heat? im curious about how often u trim. ur hair looks good, but idk if my hair could go through all that. My hair doesnt get as straight as i'd like and reverts pretty quick, but that seems like alot. how long does this last? till next wash? TIA for ur insight!*




Hi, the hot comb is what actually gets the majority of my hair straight. I'm unable to get my roots straight with a flat iron, so I mainly use the flat iron mid-shaft down.  I know it seems like a ton of heat, but honestly, I've never had any problems with heat damage. My hair always reverts back to its natural state when its wet. But I can only speak on what works for me, everyone's hair needs and conditons are different.  

I trim on average every few months or lightly dust in-between.  My press lasts me until my next wash.  When I used to go to a stylist, the press lasted much longer since she could get it much straighter.  I keep my hair wrapped in a silk scarf at night.
I hope I was helpful  , and again, I think the most important thing is finding a straightening regimen that works best for you.


----------



## angellazette

dicapr said:


> It depends on what you are using. First, I always pre-stretch my hair before using heat to straighten.  I air dry in large twists, rollersets, or blow dry to stretch my hair.  I then section my hair and detangle with a smaller tooth comb completelty from root to tip.  I then use the flat iron to chase the comb all the way to the ends.  I can usually get the hair straight with on pass using this technique.  When I use my ceramic electric hot comb, I make sure that the back of the comb is used to smooth and straighten the hair. Because my hair has been stretched to a blown out state before I add heat, I do not need high heat to pres out my hair.  Actually, as my rollersets improve, I can get my hair pretty straight rollersetting under a soft bonnet.




I'm going to try the small tooth comb before flat iron.


----------



## rosie

Okay ladies, I have a question.

How do you wrap your hair?

I have tried it, but I cannot get it to do right.

The last time I tried to wrap my hair it was abot 4-5 inches long.

If there is a demo or tutorial that you can point me to, I would appreciate it.


----------



## Ms Lala

Robin41 said:


> This is a great thread. The times I've tried to flat iron my own hair, I still ended up looking like Chaka Khan and Diana Ross's love child. It was still wild looking. Maybe I'll let my stylist try and see if she can get that relaxed look for me.


 
Me too sistah.  I look like Chaka for real the last time I flat ironed.


----------



## Ms Lala

OP I'm so glad you started this thread.  I have been wearing my hair semi-straight and bunning it because I was getting tired of knots and tangles.  I have less knots and my hair is easy to moisturize now.  I like my hair big but sometimes I do want a more sleek look but have not been able to acheive this.  My hair turns out straight but puffy.  How do I get rid of the puff?


----------



## ClassicBeauty

I am a natural who straightens my hair often. I used to do do it weekly, but now that it's getting longer and I'm working more hours, I do it every 2-3 weeks. 

I am a HUGE advocate for rollersetting with leave-in conditioner and water before flat ironing. The details are in my journal.


----------



## NATBTY

I'm 3b/c and 4a I go to the Dominicans, it looks like a perm.


----------



## Sunshine0801

Do any of you workout regularly? If so, how do you keep your hair straight?


----------



## FemmeCreole

I'm gonna attempt to straighten my hair myself tomorrow. Last time I had it done was over 2 months ago and it was done by a stylist. I got some fantasia heat protectant too

wish me luck!


----------



## glam-

I'm coming back to wearing it straight now, too- but I'm just going to be doing rollersets on big rollers and then bunning it- I've been finding that letting my natural hair out has been hard on my ends and I'm getting tired of seeing the little knots


----------



## rosie

Sunshine0801 said:


> Do any of you workout regularly? If so, how do you keep your hair straight?


 


Bump. I'd like to know this, too.


----------



## rosie

DivaStyle said:


> I am a natural who straightens my hair often. I used to do do it weekly, but now that it's getting longer and I'm working more hours, I do it every 2-3 weeks.
> 
> I am a HUGE advocate for rollersetting with leave-in conditioner and water before flat ironing. The details are in my journal.


 

I would love to read your notes on your technique.  How do i get to your journal?

Do you use the Sran wrap method after your roller sets?


----------



## PinkSkates

> Originally Posted by *Sunshine0801*
> 
> 
> _Do any of you workout regularly? If so, how do you keep your hair straight?_


 
*I workout nearly everyday, and keeping my hair straight is a combination of:*
*1. The products I use to straighten my hair with.*
*2. I'm in excellent shape, and I've been doing the same intensity workout for a long time; so I no longer break a sweat when I do my regular workout.*
*3. I always put my hair in a ponytail or bun when I workout, so to keep my hair off of my skin.*
*4. And when I skate or workout to my full capacity, it's right before shampoo day and by then I don't care about sweating out my pressed hair.*


----------



## ClassicBeauty

rosie said:


> I would love to read your notes on your technique. How do i get to your journal?
> 
> Do you use the Sran wrap method after your roller sets?


 
Click DivaStyle next to my picture. Then click view this member's journal (or something like that).


----------



## rosie

DivaStyle said:


> Click DivaStyle next to my picture. Then click view this member's journal (or something like that).


 

All I am seeing are a link to your profile, a link to send you a pm, and a link to add you to my buddy list.  That is what i see for anyone's namelink thingy.

I guess I do not have access to journals.

pooh.erplexed


----------



## ClassicBeauty

rosie said:


> All I am seeing are a link to your profile, a link to send you a pm, and a link to add you to my buddy list. That is what i see for anyone's namelink thingy.
> 
> I guess I do not have access to journals.
> 
> pooh.erplexed


 
I think when you click the DivaStyle next to the avatar, the last option is View DivaStyle's Journal.


----------



## Newly Natural

Hi Ladies!  I love this thread too.  I love my hair straight. People keep asking why don't I just get my relaxer back.  But it feels and looks like silk and it never did relaxed. I first got it flat ironed and it looked way better than any fresh perm.  That's the pic in the striped top.  The other pics are my most recent attempt to flat iron it myself.  I was very proud of my results.  I blew it dry, but I think next time I'll try the rollerset.  I used the Maxiglide. I bought some Chi Silk Infusion yesterday, so I'll try that next time too.  My only thing is working out.  I tried the Aveda Anti-Humectant but I don't think it helped since I seem to sweat throughout my head.  I'm attaching the pics below.


----------



## Ms Lala

Sunshine0801 said:


> Do any of you workout regularly? If so, how do you keep your hair straight?


 

I don't wear my hair down.  I pull it back in a bun like in my current avatar.  It's only semi-straight anyway.  As it really starts to puff up I do a braid out or something else.  Yesterday I set it on some flexi rods and I'm putting it up in a clip. My scalp sweat when I exercise so puff is unavoidable. I don't know how ladies do it who actually wear their hair down?


----------



## SVT

This my thread right heah! 

I've decided to keep my hair mostly straightened for the next few months. The shedding and tangling got to me and I'm hoping this will alleviate those issues.


----------



## Vshanell

dicapr said:


> It depends on what you are using. *First, I always pre-stretch my hair before using heat to straighten.  I air dry in large twists, rollersets, or blow dry to stretch my hair.*  I then section my hair and detangle with a smaller tooth comb completelty from root to tip.  I then use the flat iron to chase the comb all the way to the ends.  I can usually get the hair straight with on pass using this technique.  When I use my ceramic electric hot comb, I make sure that the back of the comb is used to smooth and straighten the hair. Because my hair has been stretched to a blown out state before I add heat, I do not need high heat to pres out my hair.  Actually, as my rollersets improve, I can get my hair pretty straight rollersetting under a soft bonnet.


I think pre-stretching is key!  I like to band my hair before straightening it.


----------



## The Savvy Sistah

Great Thread!!

Once I reach my next goal (BSL) I plan to flat iron at least every two weeks. I really want to learn how to do it myself, but I can't seem to get it as straight as the salon.

Any tips?


----------



## fungirl08

Newbie here!

I BC'ed a few months ago after relaxing my hair for most of my life.  I thought I'd have to go through this journey alone; but after finding this forum, I've learned so many things about my hair and how to care for it.  I plan on wearing it straight for the most part when it's long enough.

Thanks to all of you for sharing your tips and routines.


----------



## sunshinne368

My hair stays straight fo about 1 hr if I DIY and about 4 hrs if I go to a salon (which is rare since moving to NC from Cali). My big problem is sweating! The humidity doesn't help! So I am looking for suggestion and tricks of the trade! I am starting a new reggie and would like to straighten 2xmonth! Plus I need too have straight hair for my wedding in Vegas! Thank god it is in April I would be in curly afro girl.


----------



## lana

I'm a texlaxed 4a (that means my hair is almost natural in texture) can anyone tell me why my hair is breaking in two or three inch pieces everytime I blow dry. No problem when I'm flat ironing. But whenever I blow dry it's breakage city.


----------



## BrownSkin2

lana said:


> I'm a texlaxed 4a (that means my hair is almost natural in texture) can anyone tell me why my hair is breaking in two or three inch pieces everytime I blow dry. No problem when I'm flat ironing. But whenever I blow dry it's breakage city.


 
How often are doing protein treatments? You may need protein for strengthening, since you are texlaxed.


----------



## SEMO

I'm glad for this thread.  I've only attempted straightening my hair two times since being natural (and one of those times I didn't even finish doing my whole head) b/c each time my hair came out poofy.

I decided to try to straighten my hair today.  Except this time around instead of washing/conditioning like normal, air drying then flat ironing, I added a deep conditioning treatment and will blow dry my hair before flat ironing.  Hopefully that will give me better results.

Also, I am using a CHI flat iron and Biosilk heat protectant.

ETA:
I also clarified when I shampooed today.  My hair seemed to retain moisture from the conditioning and deep conditioning treatment after that.


----------



## scarcity21

dicapr said:


> Its 250-275 F.


Thanks Dicapr!!!


----------



## Ms Lala

Any suggestions on products to prevent puffiness?  I mean immediately after I flat iron sometimes my hair puffs up, it straight but it is very light and fluffy if that makes sense.


----------



## BrockStar

[/IMG]Whoo Hoo!!! My first decent staightening job since being natural!!!






Ummm I can't make it smaller or remove it...lol...sorry!!!


----------



## Golden

Ms Lala said:


> Any suggestions on products to prevent puffiness?  I mean immediately after I flat iron sometimes my hair puffs up, it straight but it is very light and fluffy if that makes sense.



I know exactly what you mean, I ordered paul mitchell's super skinny serum which I heard was good for puffiness, I'll try it when I get it and let you know how it came out.


----------



## brownsugarflyygirl

Im natural and plan to wear my hair mostly straight once I reach BSL....I guess Im part of the minority that is not afraid of the stylist heat   I will probably go to her every other month and then do it myself once a month to give myself a break.

My mom used to blow dry and press my hair every two weeks growing up and it was fine.  I had pretty, thick, shiny (probably from the blue magic grease) APL hair. I didnt get shoulder length until I got a perm 

I always felt like my hair could "take" alot of heat...but we will see.  I plan to continue to deep condition frequently and start more frequent trims once I start using heat on a regular basis.

I know that you all dont like the the whole this texture is different talk (although textures really are ) ....but just as an observation...I notice that it seems that natural 3's have better success using heat regularly and keeping healthy hair than natural 4's.  I think maybe that is because most 4's require more heat to get relaxer straight.  My little sisters are both 3's and it takes a much lower temp on the flat iron to get their hair straight than for my hair.....so yea...just a thought/observation.


----------



## clever

Ms Lala said:


> Any suggestions on products to prevent puffiness? I mean immediately after I flat iron sometimes my hair puffs up, it straight but it is very light and fluffy if that makes sense.


What products do you use?Keracare has a really nice pressing creme that helps "flatten" things out.You don't need much.


----------



## Sunshine0801

brownsugarflyygirl said:


> I know that you all dont like the the whole this texture is different talk (although textures really are ) ....but just as an observation...*I notice that it seems that natural 3's have better success using heat regularly and keeping healthy hair than natural 4's. I think maybe that is because most 4's require more heat to get relaxer straight.* My little sisters are both 3's and it takes a much lower temp on the flat iron to get their hair straight than for my hair.....so yea...just a thought/observation.


 
I think this is right. That is why I will only straighten once or twice a year if I ever straighten my hair. I already know that it will take a lot of heat to get it straight, which is damaging, and it will not last very long (because I workout regularly).


----------



## FemmeCreole

I need help on getting rid of frizz....my ends stay frizzy when I straighten my hair myself.


----------



## Ms Lala

Golden said:


> I know exactly what you mean, I ordered paul mitchell's super skinny serum which I heard was good for puffiness, I'll try it when I get it and let you know how it came out.


 

THanks, please let me know how it goes.  I hope it works out for you.


----------



## Ms Lala

ElleDoll said:


> What products do you use?Keracare has a really nice pressing creme that helps "flatten" things out.You don't need much.


 
I've never tried Keracare.  I've tried Dudley cream, Redken smooth down, and Fantasia IC.  They all work okay but didn't eliminate enough of the poof.  I wonder if the problem is more in my technique than the products.


----------



## jwhitley6

Ms Lala said:


> Any suggestions on products to prevent puffiness? I mean immediately after I flat iron sometimes my hair puffs up, it straight but it is very light and fluffy if that makes sense.


 
Use a light serum after you flat iron to coat strands and add weight.  Paul Mitchell Super Skinny, Redken Glass or Neutrogena Triple Moisture Serum work well.


----------



## happylocks

Can anyone explain the technique that is used, I just pressed my hair out about 1 hour ago, and it always seem cooked. I used the chi, it did not have a way to turn it down. My sister is upset because I used it, and I could cause it to break, But My hair I feel  is never the same, Its curly when its wet, but once its dry the curly are gone, and its almost like a thick, kinky, straight hair. I am envious of some of the naturals with thick, tight curls. I have lost that. So how do you press without the burnt smell, what products to use? I have no technique, just press and expect it to frizzy up to a ball in an half and hour. Oh and after I am done pressing I just put it in a ponytail, any styles suggestion even if it gets frizzy?  GREAT THREAD!!


----------



## lana

BrownSkin2 said:


> How often are doing protein treatments? You may need protein for strengthening, since you are texlaxed.


 
I usually do a protein conditioner followed by a moisturizing conditioner once a month. But maybe I can become more consistent with this. Protein can really break my hair off though if I go overboard. 

The one thing I did to prevent breakage this last wash was to airdry in two ponytails and then flat iron in small sections. My ends looked a little more frizzy but overall it was successful and I lost way less hair.

That is...until the next day when I combed my hair out with my jilbere shower comb...I lost about 15 broken 2 inch strands. (sigh) Any help? I would appreciate ANY help.


----------



## ~~HoneyComb~~

SVT said:


> This my thread right heah!
> 
> I've decided to keep my hair mostly straightened for the next few months. The shedding and tangling got to me and I'm hoping this will alleviate those issues.




Like you I've decided to keep my hair straight for a while.  My hair is a little past BSL straight, and the longer my natural hair got, the more it tangled and matted and it was driving me a little crazy.  I used a solia flat iron and chi infusion and my hair has been straight for almost two weeks.  I spray it with olive oil spray for shine and at night I tie my hair up in a satin scarf.  

My technique for straightening is I take a small piece of hair and go down the length of my hair twice.  The first time is a quick swipe.  The second time I go slower down the length and when I get to the end I leave it on for a couple of seconds.  This gets my hair really straight.

Sorry I don't have pictures, I have a digital camera, can take pictures on my cell phone, but I do not know how to post.


----------



## Ms Lala

jwhitley6 said:


> Use a light serum after you flat iron to coat strands and add weight. Paul Mitchell Super Skinny, Redken Glass or Neutrogena Triple Moisture Serum work well.


 
Oh I've never thought of doing this after I flat iron.  THanks for the tip.


----------



## foxxymami

B U M P 
I will be trying this later today.  I hope it comes out ok


----------



## inthepink

Ms Lala - Your bun in your profile pic is sooooo pretty!! Can you please share how you created it?


----------



## fivetimestwo

Hi ladies,

I've been lurking in this thread for a while. A few days ago (Wednesday), I decided to straighten (I've been trying to perfect it off and on for a while now) and as I type this, my hair is still straight. Here's what I did/used:


I did my normal wash/condition (I used Cream of Nature Poo and Pantene R&N Mask)
I applied about a quarter size amount of my daily moisturizer (avocado butter/shea butter/aloe vera gel) and about 2 quarters worth of Giovanni Direct leave-in.
I used the Pinkskates method to blow dry (no combs/brushes-just using your hand to keep the hair taught)
I hit each section with the cool shot for about 30 secs. after my hair was fully dry.
I applied a dime sized amount of Frizz-Ease Serum (the extra strength one on the purple bottle) to each side of my head.
I then proceeded to flat iron small sections with my maxiglide-I did not use the plate with the pins this time. I had it set on level 6.
I then spray a little Smooth and Shine Glosser on my hair.
At first, I thought this would be just like all the other times I flat ironed my hair, but it came out much silkier. The true test was the next morning when I had to go out to drop the kids off. It was drizzling but I remained frizz and puff free. This is a first for me. I am definitely going to take pics next time. I can't believe my hair stayed straight for more than an hour


----------



## xquizit01

Turnergirl did a really good job straightening her hair when she was natural (now texelaxed). I wasn't able to find any info on her fotki page or any posts on the board regarding her technique except for that she uses just a tiny bit of Mizani curl wax/creme. Maybe that's all she does. Does anyone have any info?
________________________________________________

*4 a/b (I think)*
*Last Relaxer: 11/06*
*Mini Chop - 02/08 (lots of uneven layers) *
*-Longest layer in the back is a little past shoulder length.*
*Hair Goal: APL by 12/08 *
*80% Natural*
*Vitamins: 1 prenatal a day (no biotin)*
*Staples: **Fantasia IC Gel w/sparklets (clear jar), Fantasia Hair Polisher Solid Pomade, CON Detangling shampoo, ORS Hair Mayo (protein), Long Aid Hair Activator Gel.*

*-Still looking for a good moisturizing conditioner, and moisturizer.*


----------



## ScandalousBeauty

Bumping!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I need all the advice I can get!


----------



## WhipEffectz1

MissScarlett said:


> *I prefer my hair straight, I wear it straight as much as possible.* I suffered too long with the Chelsea Clinton hair when I grew up until I figured my hair out
> 
> I know heat gets a bad wrap but I use it and it works for me. I think keeping it conditioned, deep conditionin and heat protectants are key.
> 
> Also, I would never let a person 'press my hair' as in at the salon. I know girls whose hair won't go back to its natural straight b/c they got it straightened too much and now its just basically dead.
> 
> I also just roll with my hair texture in the warm/humid months and don't put any heat on it.



Same here!!! I don't like knotted ends and cutting off progress on the regular! I have my own technique plus I use the chase method.


----------



## a_ caribbean_dream

WhipEffectz1 said:


> Same here!!! I don't like knotted ends and cutting off progress on the regular! I have my own technique plus I use the chase method.




What is the "chase method?"


----------



## WhipEffectz1

carribean_dream said:


> What is the "chase method?"



When you follow the fat iron with a fine tooth comb. I just mimic the technique of my stylist.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

great thread, I want to do the roller set / flat iron method....Thanks for this thread!!


----------



## Riverwalk

Wow, I found y'all!  

How do you guys keep your hair moisturized in between getting your hair flat ironed?

What moisturizers do you use (if any)?  

I am really having a hard time figuring out what to do, and I think I am getting a little breakage in the process.  

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## remnant

Here are some great threads about straightening natural hair:



 coconut & Lime - Plus Steam - Relaxer Results- PICS 

Does steaming protect natural hair from humidity frizz? 

Gin's Natural Pressing Tutorial:
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/for...d.php?t=183877

*Originally Posted by scorpian* 

 
_Someone else posted this link in another thread and now I have it saved it to my favorites...Flat iron tutorial . IMO it is AWESOME_
_http://public.fotki.com/patchouli85/...ron-tutorial-/_

_Straightening my hair (HELP) (
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



1 2 3) _
_Trudy _

_Tips to Making Sure Your Flat Iron Does Not Singe Your Hair (
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


1 2 3) _
_longhairlover _

_Naturals That Press....What Have You Learned? (
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


1 2 3) _
_cocosweet _

Damage hair remedy  
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=35278

Heat damage?? How do i fix without cutting? 

more to come

HTH


----------



## Transformer

My favorite moisturizer that has no equal is Mizani H2O Intense Nightime Moisturizer.

It isn't greasy and really has the moisture without being wet.  It's the consistency of a light chocolate mousse!!  I do seal with a combo of castor/coconut oil.

For me Castor oil is too thick and heavy(touch) plus it has a bit of a sticky feel.  Coconut oil is very light and has a low melting point.  The two together is great for me!


----------



## Harmony0221

I recently had my hair straighten for my springbreak professionally and it came out great and lasted 2 weeks.. BUT I had some serious sheding and semi heat damage..so I am scared to get it done perfessionally now. I think i'll just take some of the tips in this thread and work it out.has anyone tried the new dove anti frizz collection?


----------



## Riverwalk

Thanks ebonybee.  I feel the same way about the castor oil (too heavy).  However, where do you buy the coconut oil?  At the health food store?  I know when I looked they only had a huge jar of EV coconut oil.  Is this the type you use? 

Also, is the mizani, water based?  (I am assuming not since we are dealing with pressed hair here)


----------



## remnant

*Glamazon386 posted a useful thread,*

Straightening tips for Natural
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/for...d.php?t=134387


*which was a collection of straightening threads for natural:*


*Straightening Techniques

*Naturals who straighten: What tips do you have? 

Which is better for straightening natural hair? 

Naturals who rollerset and/or just get their roots blown out....... 

Naturals, How Do You Flat Iron Without Killing Your Hair? 

Is there anyone with 4a/4b natural hair who rollerset to straighten? 

NappyNaturals: What comes before the flat-iron? Airdry, Rollerset, or Blowdry? 


*Heat Usage/Protectants*

Heat Protectants... 

Using Heat Safely/TURNING UP THE HEAT withâ€¦ 


Heat or no heat-that is the question 

What heat protectant does your stylist use? 

I'm curious, what temperature do you guys normally set your flat iron to?

Name your best heat protectant. 


*Flat Irons*

Naturals who flat iron...what iron do you have? 

Who owns a Sedu & maxiglide....... 

Naturals-What flat iron do you use and how long does it take you? 

POLL: Which is the best Flat Iron in your opinion 


*How To Maintain Your Straight Look*

How Do Naturals Keep Their Hair Straight????? 

Naturals, what product(s) do you use to get your hair STRAIGHT STRAIGHTY STRAIGHT??? 

Naturals moisturizing while straight?? 

Naturals How do you keep your hair straight


----------



## Riverwalk

bumping...


----------



## Transformer

vlm80 said:


> Thanks ebonybee. I feel the same way about the castor oil (too heavy). However, where do you buy the coconut oil? At the health food store? I know when I looked they only had a huge jar of EV coconut oil. Is this the type you use?
> 
> Also, is the mizani, water based? (I am assuming not since we are dealing with pressed hair here)


 
I purchase mine from Whole Foods!  The jar is large and it cost $8.99.  I think it has a bit of water.  A general description is below...I don't have the container to list the actual ingredients.  But what is interesting is that I hate straight shea butter...but this is good mixture for me!

A "Dermatologist Tested" night-time treatment with Shea Butter, Vitamin A Derivative, Vitamin E, Pro Vitamin B5 and patented Ceramide strengthening technology designed to increase hair strength, reduce the formation of split ends, enhance moisture retention, control dryness and frizz without weighing the hair down.


----------



## CenteredGirl

I love this thread.

As a natural (BSL) trying to get to WSL, I have laid off heat.  However, recently, I have noticed that the ends on the lower back portion of my hair are "wiry".  Don't get me wrong, I have been using baking soda as a wash on my hair, and overall have noticed more manageablity and softness.

This morning, I sprayed a bit of my condish mixture (water, honeyquat, NaPCA, glycerin) on my ends and smoothed them with my fingers, then I took my babybliss natural boar straightening brush, put it on low heat and smoothed ends dry.

NOW THAT MADE a BIG DIFFERENCE.  They Feel amazing.  I think my hair is ready for heat.  

My theory is that if your hair is GOOD shape (moisturized/Conditioned) heat can be ones friend and help it to GROW.


----------



## Lucky's Mom

CenteredGirl said:


> I love this thread.
> 
> As a natural (BSL) trying to get to WSL, I have laid off heat. However, recently, I have noticed that the ends on the lower back portion of my hair are "wiry". Don't get me wrong, I have been using baking soda as a wash on my hair, and overall have noticed more manageablity and softness.
> 
> This morning, I sprayed a bit of my condish mixture (water, honeyquat, NaPCA, glycerin) on my ends and smoothed them with my fingers, then I took my babybliss natural boar straightening brush, put it on low heat and smoothed ends dry.
> 
> NOW THAT MADE a BIG DIFFERENCE. They Feel amazing. I think my hair is ready for heat.
> 
> My theory is that if your hair is GOOD shape (moisturized/Conditioned) heat can be ones friend and help it to GROW.


 

Yes. I think that is right. I also think that the hype about Steam is True. It is a careful balance for each head of hair.
GREAT thread.


----------



## Riverwalk

CenteredGirl said:


> I love this thread.
> 
> As a natural (BSL) trying to get to WSL, I have laid off heat.  However, recently, I have noticed that the ends on the lower back portion of my hair are "wiry".  Don't get me wrong, I have been using baking soda as a wash on my hair, and overall have noticed more manageablity and softness.
> 
> This morning, I sprayed a bit of my condish mixture (water, honeyquat, NaPCA, glycerin) on my ends and smoothed them with my fingers, then I took my babybliss natural boar straightening brush, put it on low heat and smoothed ends dry.
> 
> NOW THAT MADE a BIG DIFFERENCE.  They Feel amazing.  I think my hair is ready for heat.
> 
> My theory is that if your hair is GOOD shape (moisturized/Conditioned) heat can be ones friend and help it to GROW.




CenteredGirl, do you flat iron regularly?  If so, do you find your hair still thriving? (i.e. retaining growth)  I am a little worried about the whole breakage issue with using the heat every two weeks.  

Also, other naturals who straighten regularly, do you find any broken hairs when combing your hair?  I am beggining to think that a little breakage is inevitable (broken hairs), but I would love to never see any broken hairs at all.  Is this impossible?


----------



## a_ caribbean_dream

I have been straightening my hair back to back for about 3 months and I must say that I have seen a lot of broken hairs.  My hair is pretty resilient against heat so I think some type of shedding or breakage is inevitable.  I am going to lay off on the heat and try to get some more growth in.

The positive side of my recent heat usage is the fact that I can dust easier and more often.  I have dealt with less tangles and my wash days are beautiful now.  It had reduced the bulk of my hair- and some people may not like that- but I do.


----------



## a_ caribbean_dream

Hi guys-i don't know if this was already covered but i hate the smoky burnt smell my hair has after it has been straightened.

Have any of you fellow naturals overcome this smell?


----------



## Transformer

carribean_dream said:


> Hi guys-i don't know if this was already covered but i hate the smoky burnt smell my hair has after it has been straightened.
> 
> Have any of you fellow naturals overcome this smell?


 
Yep!  By rollersetting!  You will be amazed what a non-stripping shampoo, conditioner and leave-in will do for natural hair.

I just had someone in my office call me a "liar" yesterday when in the hair discussion, I mentioned I and daughter only rollersets!


----------



## a_ caribbean_dream

Ebonybee said:


> Yep!  By rollersetting!  You will be amazed what a non-stripping shampoo, conditioner and leave-in will do for natural hair.
> 
> I just had someone in my office call me a "liar" yesterday when in the hair discussion, I mentioned I and daughter only rollersets!



Impossible!!  How??  I honestly don't see how you could get a bone straight look with just roller setting. I'm really interested in this because I am starting to realize that my hair doesn't like the blowdryer. Also, I try to stay away from putting leave-ins and other products in my hair before straightening so that I will have that natural wind blowing sexy hair.


----------



## Riverwalk

carribean_dream said:


> Impossible!!  How??  I honestly don't see how you could get a bone straight look with just roller setting. I'm really interested in this because I am starting to realize that my hair doesn't like the blowdryer. Also, I try to stay away from putting leave-ins and other products in my hair before straightening so that I will have that natural wind blowing sexy hair.




I'd like to know this too.  I hear a lot of naturals are just rollersetting.  How is this done without getting it straight first?


----------



## Riverwalk

bump!!!!!!!


----------



## LionQueen

Wonderful information... still reading.   Subscribing.


----------



## africa

This is a great thread.  Straightening my natural hair (as opposed to rollersetting/flat ironing my relaxed hair) seems like the best option for me right now....

Subscribing to this thread.


----------



## Mahalialee4

Wrapping my natural hair is best for me. It comes out as straight as if it was flat ironed and keeps my hair hidden and protected while growing it out more.  I spray my wrapped hair every day without taking it down till next wash. bonjour


----------



## SVT

SVT said:


> This my thread right heah!
> 
> I've decided to keep my hair mostly straightened for the next few months. The shedding and tangling got to me and I'm hoping this will alleviate those issues.



I started the mostly straight hair styles this month.

So far so good.


----------



## Riverwalk

Those that are doing this regularly, have you been retaining length pretty well?


----------



## a_ caribbean_dream

****bumping****


----------



## Carolina18

Mahalialee4 said:


> Wrapping my natural hair is best for me. It comes out as straight as if it was flat ironed and keeps my hair hidden and protected while growing it out more.  I spray my wrapped hair every day without taking it down till next wash. bonjour



Do you rollerset it first?


----------



## ceedeelight

The only way I can get my hair bone straight is with a hot comb by a professional. *Does the "hair type" have anything to do with it?  *

This is as straight as I can get my hair by washing, using a leave in, coconut oil, heat protectant & flat iron. By far not straight as I want it.


----------



## Transformer

Guys,

Here it is my and daughter's routine.  We are both natural...daughter is 28 and has 3 something hair.  I'm 49 with kinky 4 something.

I use Aveda or Giovanni Smooth as Silk Shampoo!  Next comes Giovanni Direct.....I won't be without this one.  It really helps my 4 something wrap around and stick to the magnetic rollers.   We use the orange/red size but will probably have to go to larger size for daughter.  She is between APL and Bra Strap length.....I'm an inch away from APL.

For the curls to stay, I must use a little setting foam.  My new favorite is Jane Carter Solutions Setting Foam...I've tried a lot of them...and some will leave a whitish film on our natural hair.

Then under the Pibbs for an hour.  Hair is shiny, bouncy and straight.  I then use a "little" Mizani H20 Nightime or Jane Carter Nourishing Cream followed by a swipe of coconut/castor oil mixture.  I never have to flat iron my daughter roots.  However, occassional I do have to flat iron my roots *only* due to the positioning of the roller.  I think this is due to the way I roll my hair.  When the hairdresser does it....she doesn't have to touch my roots.  However, she will do it sometime to remove the dents from the hair clamps.

I hope this helps all natural who have "straight hair dreams."  I need to add, that the best step for my hair was to stop using a stripping/drying shampoo.  If it has SLS.....I don't use it now...and my hair has greatly benefitted.


----------



## clever

ceedeelight said:


> The only way I can get my hair bone straight is with a hot comb by a professional. *Does the "hair type" have anything to do with it? *
> 
> This is as straight as I can get my hair by washing, using a leave in, coconut oil, heat protectant & flat iron. By far not straight as I want it.


hmm..have you tried roller setting it to get it smoother or the comb chase method?


----------



## scarcity21

bumpinggggggggggggggg


----------



## shra1924

I'm also interested in the wrapping technique of naturals who flat iron. No matter what I do I can't get this right. I usually end up destroying whatever sleekness I had going before I wrapped. ANy suggestion??


----------



## Country gal

shra1924 said:


> I'm also interested in the wrapping technique of naturals who flat iron. No matter what I do I can't get this right. I usually end up destroying whatever sleekness I had going before I wrapped. ANy suggestion??



I am not really good with wrapping. Wrapping is key to keep the silkeness of the style. 

I didn't know this thread existed. I like to switch up my look. I don't want to routine my hair. Tonight I plan on roller setting instead of blowdrying it straight.


----------



## Mortons

ceedeelight said:


> The only way I can get my hair bone straight is with a hot comb by a professional. *Does the "hair type" have anything to do with it?  *
> 
> This is as straight as I can get my hair by washing, using a leave in, coconut oil, heat protectant & flat iron. By far not straight as I want it.



You might not need the coconut oil and make sure your hair is properly moisturized when you flat iron it. The comb chasing method works well for me. I also know that if I an not getting my ends straight enough (they are frizzy) it may be time for a trim. Wrap it and tie it tightly with a scarf after flat ironing to help it lay down.


----------



## a_ caribbean_dream

Ebonybee said:


> Guys,
> 
> Here it is my and daughter's routine.  We are both natural...daughter is 28 and has 3 something hair.  I'm 49 with kinky 4 something.
> 
> I use Aveda or Giovanni Smooth as Silk Shampoo!  Next comes Giovanni Direct.....I won't be without this one.  It really helps my 4 something wrap around and stick to the magnetic rollers.   We use the orange/red size but will probably have to go to larger size for daughter.  She is between APL and Bra Strap length.....I'm an inch away from APL.
> 
> For the curls to stay, I must use a little setting foam.  My new favorite is Jane Carter Solutions Setting Foam...I've tried a lot of them...and some will leave a whitish film on our natural hair.
> 
> Then under the Pibbs for an hour.  Hair is shiny, bouncy and straight.  I then use a "little" Mizani H20 Nightime or Jane Carter Nourishing Cream followed by a swipe of coconut/castor oil mixture.  I never have to flat iron my daughter roots.  However, occassional I do have to flat iron my roots *only* due to the positioning of the roller.  I think this is due to the way I roll my hair.  When the hairdresser does it....she doesn't have to touch my roots.  However, she will do it sometime to remove the dents from the hair clamps.
> 
> I hope this helps all natural who have "straight hair dreams."  I need to add, that the best step for my hair was to stop using a stripping/drying shampoo.  If it has SLS.....I don't use it now...and my hair has greatly benefitted.




Can we have some pics please......


----------



## momi

carribean_dream said:


> Can we have some pics please......


 

For real! I would love to see this.  My hair does not seem to have suffered with weekly heat - but I would love to be able to pull off a roller-set.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

Ebonybee said:


> Guys,
> 
> Here it is my and daughter's routine. We are both natural...daughter is 28 and has 3 something hair. I'm 49 with kinky 4 something.
> 
> I use Aveda or Giovanni Smooth as Silk Shampoo! Next comes Giovanni Direct.....I won't be without this one. It really helps my 4 something wrap around and stick to the magnetic rollers. We use the orange/red size but will probably have to go to larger size for daughter. She is between APL and Bra Strap length.....I'm an inch away from APL.
> 
> For the curls to stay, I must use a little setting foam. My new favorite is Jane Carter Solutions Setting Foam...I've tried a lot of them...and some will leave a whitish film on our natural hair.
> 
> Then under the Pibbs for an hour. Hair is shiny, bouncy and straight. I then use a "little" Mizani H20 Nightime or Jane Carter Nourishing Cream followed by a swipe of coconut/castor oil mixture. I never have to flat iron my daughter roots. However, occassional I do have to flat iron my roots *only* due to the positioning of the roller. I think this is due to the way I roll my hair. When the hairdresser does it....she doesn't have to touch my roots. However, she will do it sometime to remove the dents from the hair clamps.
> 
> I hope this helps all natural who have "straight hair dreams." I need to add, that the best step for my hair was to stop using a stripping/drying shampoo. If it has SLS.....I don't use it now...and my hair has greatly benefitted.


This is such Excellent Advice... I know I could do this. Now the thing is I have a GANG of shampoos with SLS's in them. I am going to bite the bullet and either sell them or give them away because I know what you are saying about SLS is true.  I haven't been using them for awhile and my hair is thriving....<sigh>  I need to make room anyway.

Thanks for posting this, you use the smoothing shampoo do you do a DC before using the GD?  That's a leave in.

Thanks for posting.


----------



## Whimsy

i'm reading all the natural threads for inspiration.... just wanted to bump and thank everyone who posted.


----------



## ceedeelight

ElleDoll said:


> hmm..have you tried roller setting it to get it smoother or the comb chase method?


 
No, I haven't tried either one of those. I was thinking of doing the chase method--just haven't had the time yet.


----------



## Nola Darling

ceedeelight said:


> The only way I can get my hair bone straight is with a hot comb by a professional. *Does the "hair type" have anything to do with it?  *
> 
> This is as straight as I can get my hair by washing, using a leave in, coconut oil, heat protectant & flat iron. By far not straight as I want it.



Its not about the texture, its the technique. Believe it or not, its all about the technique. The blowdrying is the most important part. Super DC your hair, mix in a bit of oil with your favs serum, and blow out your sectioned detangled hair with a paddle brush. The paddle brush makes ALL the differnce. Trust me! I will do a tutorial one of these days but check out my fotki in the general section. I have a link to a great tutorial there.


----------



## FAMUDva

Thanks for starting this thread!!!!!


----------



## SweetMarshCrystal

This thread is great because I love natural straight hair and just trying to find the best methods possible!


----------



## LadyKaypnyc

Subscribing


----------



## lilsparkle825

LadyKaypnyc said:


> Subscribing


i CW'd with VO5 then DC'd with Cantu Shea Butter (afterwards I returned it and bought some cholesterol), added HE LTR leave-in and thermasilk detangler then air dried. Today when I put Silk Infusion on it and my Solia to it (first time testing it out) I had a really hard time with a few sections on my head that just didn't want to straighten...so after an hour or so I got tired and gave up. Now my roots are still wavy-ish.

I was really hoping it wasn't the flat iron and now I think it was the lack of stretching...it was 3am and I was tired so I just threw on a bonnet and called it a morning  so next time I will either blow dry or stretch first. Not to mention I probably need to clarify.

Thanks for the tips ladies. I was starting to lose hope on transitioning with sometimes-straight hair, or ANY kind of heat.


----------



## Ebony Majesty

ok the 'chasing' method is fantastic!
Air dried my hair in 4 pony tails then flat ironed applying JF frizz ease serum
Looks like I got a relaxer
I hope it doesn't revert!


----------



## LongHairDreams

Sorry if this has been asked before but: 

Does your hair revert when you wash it?

Do you ever wear it not straightened?


----------



## shmmr

subscribing


----------



## Sui Topi

sigh...I'm beefing with my hair because I cannot get it to hang while straight.its about 4.5 inches long. Today, I washed, blow dried it by streching, then following with a comb. I then flat ironed it on the first setting, and its sooo puffy...it really just looks like a fro, but its silky because of the flat iron. I'm considering buying another hair dryer and trying some of that giovanni straight line before flat ironing. I'm going to a wedding in August, and by then I would really like to have this down pat. I even tried going up to level 5 on my flat iron. I dont know....


----------



## shmmr

*Its a new day - Straight Hair Natural's Support Thread*

I've been straightening my hair for years. With my old regimen, the damage  did not come from straightening, it came from the blow drying and not detangling properly. So my ends were not split, but there were a lot of broken hairs. Then I started doing things I knew I shouldn't have - blow drying  & straightening (dirty hair) during the week, going over my ends multiple times with the flat iron. I blowdried with the comb attachment - afterwards I'd have to vacuum b/c there was so much hair on the carpet. I put the flat iron on the highest setting - 410 degrees (ouch!). Interestingly enough, I never had ends that would not revert - I always get curlies. 

New story - I cut 1 inch off yesterday (can't stand stragly ends) and I love it. My hair feels better when I run my fingers through it - fried/split ends do not feel good. My hair just looks like it would thank me if it could.

New regimen - I detangle with conditioner in the shower, first with my Jilbere shower comb, then with the denman brush. Sometimes I rollerset, but when I don't, I blowdry using the tension method and do not use the comb attachment (EVER again). As a matter of fact, I'm throwing them out today. I put my flatiron on 370 and go through each section/piece only one time. If I straighten, its only once a week. I'm expecting great things now that I'm not breaking off all my hair. 

I've only got one old pic in my fotki, but you better believe I'm updating it today with my new cut and new regimen.

I'm just getting started on my healthy hair journey, but I know that it will work. I know this is a LONG post, but I absolutely thank you ladies for what you've taught me - to detangle w/conditioner, the tension method for blowdrying, that I can get my hair straight using less heat, pincurling, and that I can rollerset natural hair. 

I LOVE you guys!
Shmmr.


----------



## Kurly K

ok i straightened my hair myself last wednesday and im scared my hair wont revert back after reading sum horror stories of heat.....since i bc i have had my hair straightened twice b4 and my hair reverted but im thinking of wearing my hair straight more often so this is def a very helpful thread because i dont want to damage my newly natural hair and i love my curls but the WNG is getting old to me well at least until i gain more length. when i straightened i did it just the same as i did my relaxed hair and i got the same results im just afraid of damaging my curls


----------



## a_ caribbean_dream

So ladies- I *FINALLY *took the plunge and straightened my own hair all by myself for the first time in my life!!

I didn't want to start a new thread but I thought here would be the perfect place to share.  I'm actually finding that I like my hair better with the thickness and some type of body.  My stylist takes all of that out with her bone straight presses.  My only problem was getting the roots straight.  I also find that my presses from the salon last as long as a month.   My hair is still straight but my roots have reverted now and it has only been a little over a week....

How do I make my presses last longer?


ps.  the pics are in my fotki 

http://public.fotki.com/carribeandream/


----------



## a_ caribbean_dream

*Re: Its a new day - Straight Hair Natural's Support Thread*



shmmr said:


> I've been straightening my hair for years. With my old regimen, the damage  did not come from straightening, it came from the blow drying and not detangling properly. So my ends were not split, but there were a lot of broken hairs. Then I started doing things I knew I shouldn't have - blow drying  & straightening (dirty hair) during the week, going over my ends multiple times with the flat iron. I blowdried with the comb attachment - afterwards I'd have to vacuum b/c there was so much hair on the carpet. I put the flat iron on the highest setting - 410 degrees (ouch!). Interestingly enough, I never had ends that would not revert - I always get curlies.
> 
> New story - I cut 1 inch off yesterday (can't stand stragly ends) and I love it. My hair feels better when I run my fingers through it - fried/split ends do not feel good. My hair just looks like it would thank me if it could.
> 
> New regimen - I detangle with conditioner in the shower, first with my Jilbere shower comb, then with the denman brush. Sometimes I rollerset, but when I don't, I blowdry using the tension method and do not use the comb attachment (EVER again). As a matter of fact, I'm throwing them out today. I put my flatiron on 370 and go through each section/piece only one time. If I straighten, its only once a week. I'm expecting great things now that I'm not breaking off all my hair.
> 
> I've only got one old pic in my fotki, but you better believe I'm updating it today with my new cut and new regimen.
> 
> I'm just getting started on my healthy hair journey, but I know that it will work. I know this is a LONG post, but I absolutely thank you ladies for what you've taught me - to detangle w/conditioner, the tension method for blowdrying, that I can get my hair straight using less heat, pincurling, and that I can rollerset natural hair.
> 
> I LOVE you guys!
> Shmmr.



Great post!!  I'm so happy for you-and I also understand what you mean about having split fried ends. (i'm experiencing that now! )
I seriously need to throw out the comb attachment.  I feel like I can't get my hair straight enough unless I have the comb attachment.

Could you explain pincurling please?  Sounds like it might be a helpful alternative for me...


----------



## shmmr

*Re: Its a new day - Straight Hair Natural's Support Thread*



carribean_dream said:


> Could you explain pincurling please?  Sounds like it might be a helpful alternative for me...



After I straighten, I usually use the purple flexirods to give my hair some bend. I won't go over the sections an extra time with the flatiron just to get a bend. Anywho, once I have some curl (even a little ) I pincurl it. Basically I twirl the hair around my fingers to get a circle, roll it up to my head and use a bobby pin to keep it in place. I sleep overnight and then in the morning I have some curl. 


here is the URL http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fIyokqxVWlo
not sure if that link will work but you can also do a search on youtube : Hair Tip 101 : Pin Curling African American Hair 


also to see the outcome, you can check out this video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jCtK9r3rfqk

Hope this helps


----------



## vivEz daNs lamouR

carribean_dream said:


> So ladies- I *FINALLY *took the plunge and straightened my own hair all by myself for the first time in my life!!
> 
> I didn't want to start a new thread but I thought here would be the perfect place to share.  I'm actually finding that I like my hair better with the thickness and some type of body.  My stylist takes all of that out with her bone straight presses.  My only problem was getting the roots straight.  I also find that my presses from the salon last as long as a month.   My hair is still straight but my roots have reverted now and it has only been a little over a week....
> 
> How do I make my presses last longer?
> 
> 
> ps.  the pics are in my fotki
> 
> http://public.fotki.com/carribeandream/



Sabino Moisture Block. I went to DR and came back to a humid ass NYC and my hair has been maintaining the same "flat" look that I do by laying my NG down with a satin scarf. It's worth every penny.


----------



## jkamiel

It seems like there's a lack of 4b's proclaiming their successes with straightening their natural hair regularly. Am I wrong?? Where are all the 4b's at? I want to try rollersetting to straighten but i'm almost positive the result will not be straightened hair.. it'll jus be "curled" hair.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Hi everyone!  Smooches to you all  I'm transitioning (Jan 08) and I rollerset and then apply flat iron (Walmart brand...gets hot, only use at level 10) to my new growth.  My hair looks like a fresh relaxer (i'm all like "Go Br*nze, get bizzy, Go Br*nze, whitcha bad self..." )..until humidity strikes (or perspiration - I'm in Houston), then I'm all poofy with a hanging afro -APL- with nicely curled endz...not cute  then it gets really tangled, too...erplexed then i revert to S-curl and a ponytail...my husband (DH) is getting real impatient with my bun.  I like straight hair, too...what can I do?  
Maxiglide made things worse....  i'm pickin up porosity control this weekend and a few turbans for steaming...when will the purchasing end???  In a little while, I may have to open a salon...oh, yeah, I did yogurt treatment mixed with motions moisture plus conditioner...let's just say, i need porosity control...but my hair did seem to relax some of its curl...don't ask with type i am, cuz i don't know...maybe 4b?  I really don't know... .

h-e-l-p!    i can't stand this stage...i know this too, shall pass...God got me through and over alopecia, surely this is a small thing.... (<<<this is me combatting the hairloss demons with my Sword of the Spirit...)


----------



## lilsparkle825

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Hi everyone!  Smooches to you all  I'm transitioning (Jan 08) and I rollerset and then apply flat iron (Walmart brand...gets hot, only use at level 10) to my new growth.  My hair looks like a fresh relaxer (i'm all like "Go Br*nze, get bizzy, Go Br*nze, whitcha bad self..." )..until humidity strikes (or perspiration - I'm in Houston), then I'm all poofy with a hanging afro -APL- with nicely curled endz...not cute  then it gets really tangled, too...erplexed then i revert to S-curl and a ponytail...my husband (DH) is getting real impatient with my bun.  I like straight hair, too...what can I do?
> Maxiglide made things worse....  i'm pickin up porosity control this weekend and a few turbans for steaming...when will the purchasing end???  In a little while, I may have to open a salon...oh, yeah, I did yogurt treatment mixed with motions moisture plus conditioner...let's just say, i need porosity control...but my hair did seem to relax some of its curl...don't ask with type i am, cuz i don't know...maybe 4b?  I really don't know... .
> 
> h-e-l-p!    i can't stand this stage...i know this too, shall pass...God got me through and over alopecia, surely this is a small thing.... (<<<this is me combatting the hairloss demons with my Sword of the Spirit...)


read the sabino mb thread.

way to use all the smilies we have...LOL j/k


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

lilsparkle825 said:


> read the sabino mb thread.
> 
> way to use all the smilies we have...LOL j/k


 
nono:

^^^ this explains my emotions right now, I'm getting ready for church and disappointed with how my hair looks.  

I'm transitioning and have been trying various products, I bought MT but shedding threw me off.  I need help from those transitioning or stretching for l-o-n-g periods, like 6 months or so...

My hair is growing, but it is so see through.  When i rollerset and then flat iron my NG, it looks great and full through and through, but as soon as it swells from humidity, perspiration, etc.. i have these see-through 4 inch ends.  (I've NEVER had thin hair before...I also had a lot of shedding, is my flatiron doing this?  I have it on a heat setting of 10 it's an Andis.

I am recovering from alopecia (healed, in Jesus' Name!), I want my beautiful hair back -today- 

You guys are soo knowledgeable, im just gonna put it out there...but i'm really new to caring for my own hair, so I'm learning as I go...i don't want to get a relaxer, i've made it since January, and my hopes are to go natural...

I know in my knower you guys can help me...I need a big sis to show me the ropes...PMs are very welcomed...

Be Blessed, *~Br*nze~*


----------



## remnant

bump bump for *cocopuff06*


----------



## lilvudufly

I am natural but i wore braids to get there. Since I am new to the natural game I like to have my hair pressed. When I press my own hair I blow it out in sections ( that it gets itpretty straight). Then I bought a cruling iron called the Metropolis. My beautician says it is better thatn Chi. I think so too because it silkens the hair and makes it less puffy. I also deep condition my hair before I straighten it myself and I put almond oil or virgin coconut oil on there. My beautician uses Keracare protectant on hair. I think I might get some of that too. After a day or so though I roll it at night to prevent too much heat. 

Ihaven't figured out the work out thing yet because I sweat bad. I wear a headband, when it is rollerset it doesn't mess up too bad. I just re roll it each night with flex rods, it takes two minutes.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Here's my update:  Getting things straight to achieve straight hair....

Yesterday I used my ayurveda powder rinse and it made my hair hard, but i think i should have oiled more thoroughly, i was kinda put out with that...none of my moisture cons did a thing....i rollerset, saran wrapped and was DIS-gusted. Truly. I almost called my old stylist, it was THAT bad -- and I promised myself I would _never_ go there AGAIN. Then The Holy Spirit brought to my awareness that I had not Carameled in a while...so I pulled my Etae bottle out the freezer, and thought here goes a second try (my husband thought i had lost my mind, doing so much stuff in a day)erplexed I would _*not*_ lose this battle!!! I Always Win!

So...I did a caramel treatment (i'm a transitioner) but i preoiled first with Shea Butter - Ladies, after my 2-hour dc with Caramel under bonnet dryer...My hair rinsed like butta!  I then used Trsm Moisturizing Con to cowash (to be honest, i didn't really need it)...and soft as sssssilk! I then plaited my hair in 4, oiled each section w BrahmiAmla oil and replait and baggied for 1 hour. I then blowdried each section, scarfed up and went to my fav Dominican stylist -hoy-(today) and she flat ironed my hair after blowing my roots. 

I wish i could post pictures! My hair is great! (I od-ed on oil, so i'll know next time.) I looked as though i just received a *bone straight relaxer*...My hair is blingin' and blangin'! It is even thickening up through and through. I am so blessed to have found LHCF and all of you Healthy Hair Growers! I know I will reach my goals *and* sooner than I expected! I can't wait to change the heads of my family and friends one follicle at a time! You know, I'm blessed so now I can be a blessing! I'm so hyped!!

*~Br*nze~*

_"Shrinkage*Poof*Reversion*Humidity, I'm talking to you, you listen to me.  I command you to stay away from my hair in Jesus' Name and you MUST obey me!"_  (My Bible and My Pastor taught me that).


----------



## cocomama

Have you ladies seen this video on flat ironing natural hair?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iMuRR0fktrs


----------



## NewYorkgyrl

cocomama said:


> Have you ladies seen this video on flat ironing natural hair?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iMuRR0fktrs


 

Great video.  They could have left out an extra step and just curled the hair as they flat ironed.  Instead of flat ironing and then curling...that's too much heat


----------



## michaela

BUMPING...


----------



## amara11

cocomama said:


> Have you ladies seen this video on flat ironing natural hair?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iMuRR0fktrs




wow-that's impressive! Anyone know what salon that is?

I'm so glad I found this thread. Since my hair has gotten a little longer I worry more and more about maintaining it in it's natural state. Right now I battle with it Lord knows and I wear it natural basically 95% of the time. But I'd like to start wearing it blowdried more often (not necessarily flat ironed cuz i still want the big hair effect and some of the texture.) Detangling has become more of a beast than I could ever imagine and keeping it blowdried/ in twists and braidouts would help me. I was starting to think I'd have to get a perm/texlax or texturize once I reached my waistlength goal! maybe i can figure this out.


----------



## cocomama

Robin at ilovegroove.com is the mastermind behind this technique. I have pics in my fotki.


----------



## lilsparkle825

cocomama said:


> Have you ladies seen this video on flat ironing natural hair?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iMuRR0fktrs


her hair looks nice...so basically it seems like the best flat ironing comes from washing, DCing, blowdrying, then straightening, using only a leave-in and a light coating of heat protectant. last time i tried this it came out much better than the reply i posted in may, but now that i am all natural i have to try this again, probably next month. great thread.


----------



## michaela

her hair Came Out Great in the Video!


----------



## michaela

cocomama said:


> Robin at ilovegroove.com is the mastermind behind this technique. I have pics in my fotki.


 


Did you like the Flat iron She used.
It looks like it works Great after seeing your pics.
 her products are available on her site they are really affordable.


----------



## douglala

Subscribing.......


1 year no relaxer and my hair is becoming harder and harder to manage.
But I think its my previously texlaxed hair that is giving me the most problems when detangling and rollersetting. 

It SEEMS as if my natural hair straightens easier than my texlaxed hair. Less frizz, less heat needed. But I wont know for sure until I let go of my texlaxed hair....just not ready ..I love my buns to much.

I really need to change my avatar. My hair looks nothing like that now...


----------



## Mena

How do you guys hold the flat iron when straightening? Do you really squeeze the plates together hard or just let it glide?


----------



## LovinLocks

Just stopping to give kudos to the contributors to this thread.  I know it is going to be so helpful in my healthy hair regime.  I am wearing my hair natural these days and for the most part want to straighten it for special occasions (been working the protective hairstyles thing lately).  I'm here seeking the best way to maintain health while flat ironing for those special occasions.

Thanks again for all who are helping us here.


----------



## Mena

I have almost perfected my flat ironing technique ....what do i do about the roots? its so hard to get them straight


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Sophisticated1 said:


> I have almost perfected my flat ironing technique ....what do i do about the roots? its so hard to get them straight


 
Hey, 

what helps me get nice and straight is using Caramel Treatments....i ordered 3 bottles, but will be making my own...it really loosens my new growth.  About 3 weeks ago i used it, made 4 braids, air/dried and blow dried each braid lightly and went to my stylist who proceeded to flat iron.  She hit my roots a little, before flat ironing, but it looked great...it looked like a fresh relaxer.  When it begins to revert I have a little wave at my roots, nothing major.  The caramel treatments help tremendously.

HTH


----------



## ResultsMayVary

I'm transitioning and I have a question ... 

If you are natural and straighten your hair what do you use to keep it moisturized without it reverting?

TIA!!!


----------



## ScarletPhoenix

This has been the most informative post. Today I went out and brought my flat iron and a perm because I was going to perm my hair tomorrow, been natural a year, and then rollerset and run my flat iron thru it. Now I am considering just rollersetting and flat ironing while keeping my natural hair. However I work out and sweat in my hair so to keep it from looking a HAM I might have to texlax my hair. Decision is still out on this one. But this has been a wonderful post. 

Does anyone straighten weekly and workout? How does your hair turn out after that?


----------



## NaturalBeauty87

missconstrue said:


> I'm transitioning and I have a question ...
> 
> If you are natural and straighten your hair what do you use to keep it moisturized without it reverting?
> 
> TIA!!!


 
I'm not all the way natural but texlaxed, and I usually use Elasta QP's mango butter and currently using profectiv's healthy ends but I'm not sure if its a good product for me or not. Hope that helps!


----------



## FAMUDva

ScarletPhoenix said:


> This has been the most informative post. Today I went out and brought my flat iron and a perm because I was going to perm my hair tomorrow, been natural a year, and then rollerset and run my flat iron thru it. Now I am considering just rollersetting and flat ironing while keeping my natural hair. However I work out and sweat in my hair so to keep it from looking a HAM I might have to texlax my hair. Decision is still out on this one. But this has been a wonderful post.
> 
> Does anyone straighten weekly and workout? How does your hair turn out after that?




I've just come to terms with the fact that I cannot successfully workout and straighten weekly.  When I get a Dominican blowout however, it lasts through workouts.  But my home straightening will not even last if I wear my hair wrapped during the workout.


----------



## aja1121

I have a lot of pictures in my fotki with my hair straightened using the same technique has the stylist in the video.  I have been natural for 6 years and that is the best way to get "the look".  Blowdrying is the key in that *super* straight hair, flat-ironing just smooths the hair and/or creates the curl.  However, if you want the versatility of wearing your hair natural and straight, DON'T do it TOO often.  If you notice the woman/model in the video didn't have "natural styled" hair.  She had thick natural roots with straighter ends.  That is how my hair looks now.  For some, heat damage happens in one shot, for others like myself, it is a gradual process.  It took about 3 years for my hair to decide it didn't want to revert anymore after straightening on a weekly basis.  Now after years of being forced to wear my hair straight I regressed to only straightening every couple of months and my hair has truly thrived!!!


----------



## EMJazzy

**subscribing for future reference**


----------



## Mena

getting breakage....my edges are sensitive!


----------



## Keedah

Im going to straighten for the first time today or tommorrow. Here is my technique..

Wash and DC with Carols Daughter Rosemary Mint and Tui Hair Smoothie

Add Back Vanilla leave in conditioner and a little Kizzi Stay Put Pomade and airdry in twists.

Since it takes a full day for my hair to dry I took out the twists this morning and will flatiron with my maxiglide sometime tonight or tommorrow morning.

*Is this considered straightening dirty hair since Im waiting more than 24 hours after my shampoo to flat iron?


----------



## a_ caribbean_dream

I _STILL _love this thread.

I just started straightening my own hair at home and it is quite the chore.  It's looks so nice and flowy for the first 2 days afterwards my roots revert.  When I get my hair done at the salon , it can last for up to a month with little to no reversion!

*How do I keep it straight with my at home presses without heavy products that won't produce "sexy- blowing- in- the- wind hair???
*
*Is it technique?*


----------



## naturalmanenyc

Wow!!!  A month?!?!?  My flowy salon flat iron lasts about 4 days before I start to see reversion.  I can get a week out of it but put the straightened hair in a ponytail or bun.

What are they using at your salon to make your press last a month?



carribean_dream said:


> I _STILL _love this thread.
> 
> I just started straightening my own hair at home and it is quite the chore. It's looks so nice and flowy for the first 2 days afterwards my roots revert. When I get my hair done at the salon , it can last for up to a month with little to no reversion!
> 
> *How do I keep it straight with my at home presses without heavy products that won't produce "sexy- blowing- in- the- wind hair???*
> 
> *Is it technique?*


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

bumping...


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

hey straight hairs!

dilemna -

i'll use coconut oil in my dcs right before flatironing at a salon, and my hair shines and flows, but after hearing such horror about oil frying the hair, i omitted it and used rusk smoothing leave-in and silk elements heat spray, well, my hair was not soo straight as before and not as shiny, what happened?  she used a chi turbo and usually she uses a rusk...it didn't seem nearly as hot as usual, either...maybe that was the oil frying before??  

she did say that i should not relax my hair, bcs i don't need it, which was a real compliment IMO, coming from someone with BEAutiful hair! but i was a little bummed, bcs everyother time my hair has been silkkkkk - especially if i let them poo/con and rollerset....talk about gawjus!

what should i do??  Maxiglide broke my hair last week and caused me to cut and cut...then today she cut 4 inches off....i should be more upset, but my hair does look thicker...ends are still a little see-thru (can u _believe_ that), but i can live with it.  

i really feel that now i am on the real road to healthy hair...

please see post about cutting my see-through endzzz...


----------



## Ms_Twana

Just thought I'd bump!!!


----------



## a_ caribbean_dream

Reg's Wife said:


> Wow!!!  A month?!?!?  My flowy salon flat iron lasts about 4 days before I start to see reversion.  I can get a week out of it but put the straightened hair in a ponytail or bun.
> 
> What are they using at your salon to make your press last a month?



(I used to get my hair flat ironed regularly during the beginning of this year) my stylist takes VERY tiny pieces of my hair and flat irons meticulously.  The only product she put on my hair was CHI silk infusion.


----------



## Maksi

Sunshine0801 said:


> I think this is right. That is why I will only straighten once or twice a year if I ever straighten my hair. I already know that it will take a lot of heat to get it straight, which is damaging, and it will not last very long (because I workout regularly).


 Well maybe, but for me it's different.  I'm 4a/b and my hair just melt under the pressing comb.  I have fine strands and that's what makes the difference.  My friend who is a 3c biracial however, can take a lot of heat.


----------



## ctosha

I haven't flat ironed in 2-3 years no heat whatsoever and now I have the itch to do so. Here is my method tell me if its ok. The usual wash and  deep condition. Then I use Jessicurl Weekly deep conditioner as my leave in add a little natural oil like oyin burnt sugar or castor oil (very little due to the oil frying the hair) section off into large twist let air dry to about 95% then brush them out and put fantasia ic serum heat protectant and flat iron. For some reason i feel if i just use the heat protectant and leave in my hair won't be moisturized. Wait i lied I did attempt to flat iron late last year very lightly and it was all good all i used was oyin burnt sugar (natural oil) and leave in my hair wasn't fried it was ok but 2 days later tiny bits off the ends were chipping off but I think that was due to them being very dry and needed to be moisturized. What do you guys think of my method?


----------



## BostonMaria

ctosha said:


> I haven't flat ironed in 2-3 years no heat whatsoever and now I have the itch to do so. Here is my method tell me if its ok. The usual wash and  deep condition. Then I use Jessicurl Weekly deep conditioner as my leave in add a little natural oil like oyin burnt sugar or castor oil (very little due to the oil frying the hair) section off into large twist let air dry to about 95% then brush them out and put fantasia ic serum heat protectant and flat iron. For some reason i feel if i just use the heat protectant and leave in my hair won't be moisturized. Wait i lied I did attempt to flat iron late last year very lightly and it was all good all i used was oyin burnt sugar (natural oil) and leave in my hair wasn't fried it was ok but 2 days later tiny bits off the ends were chipping off but I think that was due to them being very dry and needed to be moisturized. What do you guys think of my method?


How do you like the Jessicurl DC? I'm thinking of giving it a try. 
Your method sounds fine. It sounds like your doing all the right steps.


----------



## BostonMaria

Its cccccold outside and I am going to straighten more often until its at least 50 degrees out again. Plus in the summer I CANNOT straighten my hair because it goes POOF in 5 seconds once I walk out the door.

Most of the products I use to maintain my straight hair is bought at Hairveda.com

I shampoo with Inecto coconut shampoo. To make sure my hair does not get fried under the flatiron I first do a pre-poo with Hairveda Vatika frosting all night.  The next day I then deep condition and leave it on for at least an hour. I rinse and add Whipped Cream and then rollerset my hair. I love using the Whipped Cream before rollersetting because it leaves my hair so soft when my hair is dry. I then use Rusk heat protectant and flatiron with my Chi.

To keep my hair from reverting I apply Avosoya Oil to my hair and then do a doobie. The next morning my hair is shiny and I don't have to flatiron again. I can keep my hair like this for 5-6 days. I just keep adding the Avosoya oil at night to keep my hair from getting dry. 

Once I decide I want to wet my hair again, I deep conditioner for an hour to make sure my hair is ok.  I've been flatironing my hair for 3 years now and I have no split ends, no breakage, and thank God no heat damage.  I straighten my hair 1-2 x a month.


----------



## clever

ooops nvm......


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin

bumpin for anniev2


----------



## anniev2

Thank you, thank you thank you!  I feel so much better.  I can't wait to learn more.


----------



## Whimsy

I love this thread!!  Not Natural yet, 16 months deep into a 24 month transition so my time is coming


----------



## anniev2

brownsugarflyygirl said:


> Im natural and plan to wear my hair mostly straight once I reach BSL....I guess Im part of the minority that is not afraid of the stylist heat  I will probably go to her every other month and then do it myself once a month to give myself a break.
> 
> My mom used to blow dry and press my hair every two weeks growing up and it was fine. I had pretty, thick, shiny (probably from the blue magic grease) APL hair. I didnt get shoulder length until I got a perm
> 
> I always felt like my hair could "take" alot of heat...but we will see. I plan to continue to deep condition frequently and start more frequent trims once I start using heat on a regular basis.
> 
> I know that you all dont like the the whole this texture is different talk (although textures really are ) ....but just as an observation...I notice that it seems that natural 3's have better success using heat regularly and keeping healthy hair than natural 4's. I think maybe that is because most 4's require more heat to get relaxer straight. My little sisters are both 3's and it takes a much lower temp on the flat iron to get their hair straight than for my hair.....so yea...just a thought/observation.


You brought up a very good and often forgotten point.  Many people with a whole buncha (i said it) different hair types used to straighten, with pressing oils and whatever else...no heat protectant is what i'm saying. and their hair still grew and looked nice.  With the knowledge we've acquired here and common sense practices I think straight, natural hair can be done.  I do agree that some types straighten easier than others.  Its just a fact.  I have corkscrews.  Corkscrews take more to straighten than waves.  



AtlantaJJ said:


> This is such Excellent Advice... I know I could do this. Now the thing is I have a GANG of shampoos with SLS's in them. I am going to bite the bullet and either sell them or give them away because I know what you are saying about SLS is true. I haven't been using them for awhile and my hair is thriving....<sigh> I need to make room anyway.
> 
> Thanks for posting this, you use the smoothing shampoo do you do a DC before using the GD? That's a leave in.
> 
> Thanks for posting.


Have you tried to base your hair in olis (i.e. Castor) prior to shampooing with SLS containing products?



missfadu said:


> Its not about the texture, its the technique. Believe it or not, its all about the technique. The blowdrying is the most important part. Super DC your hair, mix in a bit of oil with your favs serum, and blow out your sectioned detangled hair with a paddle brush. The paddle brush makes ALL the differnce. Trust me! I will do a tutorial one of these days but check out my fotki in the general section. I have a link to a great tutorial there.


I think I am going to try a paddle brush.  I can't begin to get the denman to and through my roots.  I can get the shower comb but to go from that to the denman is not an option.  Monday when I washed and straightend I tried the denman and it didn't work.  



shmmr said:


> I've been straightening my hair for years. With my old regimen, the damage did not come from straightening, it came from the blow drying and not detangling properly. So my ends were not split, but there were a lot of broken hairs. Then I started doing things I knew I shouldn't have - blow drying & straightening (dirty hair) during the week, going over my ends multiple times with the flat iron. I blowdried with the comb attachment - afterwards I'd have to vacuum b/c there was so much hair on the carpet. I put the flat iron on the highest setting - 410 degrees (ouch!). Interestingly enough, I never had ends that would not revert - I always get curlies.
> 
> New story - I cut 1 inch off yesterday (can't stand stragly ends) and I love it. My hair feels better when I run my fingers through it - fried/split ends do not feel good. My hair just looks like it would thank me if it could.
> 
> New regimen - I detangle with conditioner in the shower, first with my Jilbere shower comb, then with the denman brush. Sometimes I rollerset, but when I don't, I blowdry using the tension method and do not use the comb attachment (EVER again). As a matter of fact, I'm throwing them out today. I put my flatiron on 370 and go through each section/piece only one time. If I straighten, its only once a week. I'm expecting great things now that I'm not breaking off all my hair.
> 
> I've only got one old pic in my fotki, but you better believe I'm updating it today with my new cut and new regimen.
> 
> I'm just getting started on my healthy hair journey, but I know that it will work. I know this is a LONG post, but I absolutely thank you ladies for what you've taught me - to detangle w/conditioner, the tension method for blowdrying, that I can get my hair straight using less heat, pincurling, and that I can rollerset natural hair.
> 
> I LOVE you guys!
> Shmmr.


You said it: Blowdrying and not detangling properly seem to be the worst.  I tried the tension method but my corkscrews just get all curled up in each other by holding my hair together taught to dry. 




Lylddlebit said:


> I'm 4b and I can press my hair straight, when I wear it out with no trouble. I wear braids alot, but when my hair is out it's always pressed striaght. I can't rollerset well though for the straight look. Rollersets always turn out to be a H.A.M on me


I can only imagine how little a roller set will do for my hiar.  It will be like trying to wrap a gift in kinky twist weave .  



Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Hi everyone! Smooches to you all I'm transitioning (Jan 08) and I rollerset and then apply flat iron (Walmart brand...gets hot, only use at level 10) to my new growth. My hair looks like a fresh relaxer (i'm all like "Go Br*nze, get bizzy, Go Br*nze, whitcha bad self..." )..until humidity strikes (or perspiration - I'm in Houston), then I'm all poofy with a hanging afro -APL- with nicely curled endz...not cute  then it gets really tangled, too... then i revert to S-curl and a ponytail...my husband (DH) is getting real impatient with my bun. I like straight hair, too...what can I do?
> Maxiglide made things worse.... i'm pickin up porosity control this weekend and a few turbans for steaming...when will the purchasing end??? In a little while, I may have to open a salon...oh, yeah, I did yogurt treatment mixed with motions moisture plus conditioner...let's just say, i need porosity control...but my hair did seem to relax some of its curl...don't ask with type i am, cuz i don't know...maybe 4b? I really don't know... .
> 
> h-e-l-p! i can't stand this stage...i know this too, shall pass...God got me through and over alopecia, surely this is a small thing.... (<<<this is me combatting the hairloss demons with my Sword of the Spirit...)


Is porosity control supposed to relax curls???



Mena said:


> How do you guys hold the flat iron when straightening? Do you really squeeze the plates together hard or just let it glide?


I would love to know this too...do you ladies squeeze the plates or just hold them together.  I'm not saying squeeze them super hard but enough.


----------



## lollyoo

Sui Topi said:


> sigh...I'm beefing with my hair because I cannot get it to hang while straight.its about 4.5 inches long. Today, I washed, blow dried it by streching, then following with a comb. I then flat ironed it on the first setting, and its sooo puffy...it really just looks like a fro, but its silky because of the flat iron. I'm considering buying another hair dryer and trying some of that giovanni straight line before flat ironing. I'm going to a wedding in August, and by then I would really like to have this down pat. I even tried going up to level 5 on my flat iron. I dont know....


 

Hi Sui Topi, 

I just did mine as well, I am about  5-6 inches, the hair did not hang down very well either, but its not poofy at all.
I used the tension blow dry method, but I think to get good flat iron result for short hair, you need to do it in much smaller sections.
I also think short hair does not hang straight well, so you may need to put it on rollers to create some style, rather than going completely straight.
For me I wll not be flat ironing again till april, when I get some decent length.

Thanks


----------



## Sui Topi

lol I just stopped straightening it. That was such an annoying time. I don't think I deep conditioned it prior either so it was kinda dry yet oily and fluffy. It's much longer now and it hangs too, but I just realized the DC is really necessary before hand. Otherwise my hair feels dry and the more stuff i put in it, the more icky and hot it feels. I tried pinkskates method last time and it was much better but again I didn't DC so by the next morning my ends were crispy and it all just felt like it needed a wash. I'm bookmarking this thread and I am not straightening my hair until June. I want the hair at my crown to be chin length/shoulder length. I don't like short layers so there is no point in straightening it right now. I just lace wig it.


----------



## ctosha

BostonMaria said:


> How do you like the Jessicurl DC? I'm thinking of giving it a try.
> Your method sounds fine. It sounds like your doing all the right steps.


I love the Jessicurl Weekly deep treatment. I am protein sensitive and this doesn't contain any proteins its very moisturizing I only use it as a leave in but i can imagine that it would work great when used with heat as a deep conditioner. I love this stuff!


----------



## anniev2

bump bump bump


----------



## prettybrowneyescutie

rosie said:


> Okay ladies, I have a question.
> 
> How do you wrap your hair?
> 
> I have tried it, but I cannot get it to do right.
> 
> The last time I tried to wrap my hair it was abot 4-5 inches long.
> 
> If there is a demo or tutorial that you can point me to, I would appreciate it.




*If it is too short to wrap lay it flat then wrap it with a scarf. HTH


----------



## prettybrowneyescutie

This is video on how to press your hair http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gDFFniCQwIc made by one our very own Pinkskates. I saw her on here early. I love her hair.


----------



## LadyPaniolo

BUMP.............


----------



## keelioness

BUMPING>>> Have any naturals been pressing this summer? If not what are you guys doing with ur hair?


----------



## Jazzmommy

I've been wearing my hair in a bun for the last month. I plan to get braids once I get this breakage I've been dealing with completely under control .


----------



## angenoir

Just wanted to ask the naturals who wear their hair straight and blow dry to do so:

Do you use a blow dryer with a pik/comb attachment? Did it cause damage?


----------



## GabbanaGirl

angenoir said:


> Just wanted to ask the naturals who wear their hair straight and blow dry to do so:
> 
> Do you use a blow dryer with a pik/comb attachment? Did it cause damage?



I don't use a comb attachment, I use Pinkskates protective tension method. It takes longer to dry this way (my experience) but my hair is softer, and there is less shedding because I am not using a comb.


----------



## Meli-Melo

I have been transitioning for a year and a half and I decided to straighten my hair for my graduation ceremony this past May. Bad idea. I used a Rusk hot air brush and my hair has some heat damage in the front. I used Biosilk's products but it wasn't enough. I shouldn't have blow dried my hair over and over again on that same spot but I wanted really straight hair.


----------



## Lucky's Mom

angenoir said:


> Just wanted to ask the naturals who wear their hair straight and blow dry to do so:
> 
> Do you use a blow dryer with a pik/comb attachment? Did it cause damage?


 

I use the comb... but........... my aloe vera and coconut mix has helped with shedding..................

I like the pik. It is easier for me.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

_*bumping...*_


----------



## Zawaj

bumping too


----------



## rinahbaby

This is a great thread! I always use heat (well when I have time to) and I find that my hair kind of feels "better condtioned" when flat ironed.....dc, moisturize and using a good heat protectant and a good quality flat iron is all you really need.....plus you won't get those annoying little single strand knots on the ends of your hair when wearing wash n go's too often. I sometimes press my hair every other week and I am a little past bsl with hardly any split ends.


----------



## Zawaj

rinahbaby said:


> This is a great thread! I always use heat (well when I have time to) and *I find that my hair kind of feels "better condtioned" when flat ironed*.....dc, moisturize and using a good heat protectant and a good quality flat iron is all you really need.....plus you won't get those annoying little single strand knots on the ends of your hair when wearing wash n go's too often. I sometimes press my hair every other week and I am a little past bsl with hardly any split ends.



 I protective styled 97% of time and was still having single strand knots and raggedy ends. My mom pressed my hair and cut it and it feels SO much better!

Actually GabbanaGirl's fotki was inspiration!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

For the first time ever, i did a blowdry with a hatcher dryer (salon pro gold), flat ironed my hair with my rusk str8 1.5 f-iron and my hair looks really good.  
Really good.  
I was gonna go to a salon and get them to flat iron my hair, but i couldn't get an appointment without waiting hours and hours, so...i did it myself.  I was done f-ironing in 35 minutes.  One pass with my Rusk - silky, smooth, moisturized hair.  I used smb, and it kinda weighs my hair down, but- not a biggie.
Not getting an appointment was a blessing in disguise and i saved about $50.  
I didn't think I could get my own hair this way.  I am very pleased.


----------



## GreenD

Oooh I like it in here!! I'm going to have to subscribe so I'm prepared when I get ready to straighten!!


----------



## music-bnatural-smile

this thread  subscribed!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Hi, Mods!
Can this become a sticky, please?


----------



## GeorgiaGurl

Subscribing.....


B/c I plan on keeping my hair straightened through the winter.


----------



## laurend

I did the Pinkskates tension blowout and did a two strand twist.  I had a beautiful full twistout but it doesn't hold very well.  I put Motions heat protectant on before blowdrying.  What should I put on my hair to hold the curl?


----------



## aegis

i am natural and thinking about becoming a heat straightened natural. i hope with a btk treatment and straightening i will be able to retain length bc my hair knots too much right now and no heat is not helping me.


----------



## asubeauty

There's a lot of good info in this thread.   Subscribing...


----------



## Imani

Im subscribing to this. I'm transitioning and plan to be a straight natural. I"m 12 weeks post. I will be doing weekly professional flat irons/hydrating steam treatments. No straightening combs. 

I've read thru this thread before but I need to read thru it again. Need to figure out what do put on my hair for moisture in between flat irons.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

bumping....


----------



## Nayna

Where on earth have I been? This thread had some good tips!


----------



## PeanutButterandHoney

What is the pinkskates blow out method?
Is there a video for it?


----------



## darlingdiva

Subscribing...I need all the help I can get to straighten my hair.


----------



## PinkyD

NATBTY said:


> I'm 3b/c and 4a I go to the Dominicans, it looks like a perm.


 
I disocvered the Dominicans my Junior year in high school, I got my hair straightened maybe every 4 months....after two years my hair had permanent straight pieces.


----------



## kinkycotton

Jazzmommy said:


> I've been wearing my hair in a bun for the last month. I plan to get braids once I get this breakage I've been dealing with completely under control .



I'm having the same problem with breakage too. Have you found a solution or still dealing with it?


----------



## virtuenow

laurend said:


> I did the Pinkskates tension blowout and did a two strand twist.  I had a beautiful full twistout but it doesn't hold very well.  I put Motions heat protectant on before blowdrying.  What should I put on my hair to hold the curl?



I learned you simply have to keep the twists in longer.  I initially was a fan of the out styles only and refused to wear a 2 strand twist out the door.  I also hold a position in a professional office that drives many of my styles.  However, once I experienced small twists and the similar look they have to "micro-braids", I was able to pull of fabulous twists (check out Lala08 fotki); and even better twist outs that last 2 weeks.  If you wear your twists for 1-2 weeks (or i imagine 3 days will do), then you will have a super defined and lasting twist out.


----------



## washize

Wow this thread is really helpful!


----------



## SherylsTresses

I will definitely be a member here.  I plan on following Longhairdontcare2001's regimen if possible.


----------



## Ms_Twana

ZeeOl'Lady said:


> What is the pinkskates blow out method?
> Is there a video for it?


 
There may be pics in her fotki. But it's basically when you hold your hair taunt (in sections) and run the blowdryer down the section; as if you're combing your hair.


ETA: I have been finding myself wishing I would have just started straightening my hair, rather than relaxing. Most of my friends have natural straightened hair, and they called me out for relaxing again.  I was talking to someone and she was saying that she can always tell when a girl has a relaxer or not. The hair of relaxer free ladies always has so much shine and movement. While we talked about it, we looked around the room at who we knew had a relaxer and who didn't, and their hair definitely looked different. 

But the reason that I decided to relax is because of the thickness of my hair. I couldn't handle it anymore. Straightening my hair and having it pop right back to it's normal texture would have been a waste of time for me, because I still would have to deal with this thickness on wash days. So, if I ever decide to just be a straight hair natural, I need for my texture to change due to the heat, so that it will be more manageble. 

Is that okay?? What would be the difference between permanently heat straightened hair, and permanently chemically straightened hair??

ETAA: Oh no wait, nevermind. The quote below made me remember the other reason I decided to relax. I could never keep my hair straight when I straightened it myself. I would get relaxer like results, but a few moments later, it was HUGE. And I will NOT be adding every two week salon visits to my budget so that someone else could straighten my hair.


----------



## ActionActress

Robin41 said:


> This is a great thread. The times I've tried to flat iron my own hair, I still ended up looking like Chaka Khan and Diana Ross's love child. It was still wild looking. Maybe I'll let my stylist try and see if she can get that relaxed look for me.


 

I actually love this look.  Straight but with that unique puffiness with soft wave and sheen.


----------



## liberationtheory

subscribing too. i think this will be best for my hair this winter.


----------



## R4L

I have no problem getting my hair straight, but when I wrap it I always end up with a bump and needing to add some heat in the am.  HELP


----------



## Truth

Subscribing... the thought of straightening my hair  throughtout the winter came into play today and this is exactly what i'll need to do it. Once these braids come out and I get a much needed trim.. it's ON


----------



## Firstborn2

can't believe I've been sleeping on this thread, thanks for the info ladies.


----------



## Ladybug33

....................................


----------



## Khaiya

This thread is awesome, thanks ladies! After reading this i've decided to transition to natural!! I'm going to be a straight natural now that i see it can be done. Thanks again!


----------



## Whimsy

Khaiya said:


> This thread is awesome, thanks ladies! After reading this i've decided to transition to natural!! I'm going to be a straight natural now that i see it can be done. Thanks again!



Aw, that's a big decision, so nice that this was an inspiration to ya.


----------



## Whimsy

R4L said:


> I have no problem getting my hair straight, but when I wrap it I always end up with a bump and needing to add some heat in the am.  HELP



How do you wrap it?

maybe try making pin curls instead, 
or a big ol bun on top of your head (that's my technique, the lazy woman's way)


----------



## Bene

I tend to shy away from straightening because I'm a little bit afraid of the heat, and it takes *forever* to do my entire head. However, on the few occasions that I do, I've had success in protecting against heat damage by using the Living Proof No Frizz line. They have products for all sorts of hair types (and some nifty videos that demonstrate how to use them. Also, it's all cone-free!


----------



## Khaiya

Whimsy you're part of the reason for my decision! I love your hair and videos!


----------



## Whimsy

Khaiya said:


> Whimsy you're part of the reason for my decision! I love your hair and videos!



Aww, YAY!! Glad to hear it!  Thanks!


----------



## Mz.Shug

Whimsy you have vids? Where!

**Sorry didn't look at you siggie.Running to watch!**


----------



## Whimsy

Mz.Shug said:


> Whimsy you have vids? Where!
> 
> **Sorry didn't look at you siggie.Running to watch!**



Umm i'm a newbie to youtube, don't expect much yet. No need to run to watch..feel free to walk, or saunter even.


----------



## Minnie

R4L said:


> I have no problem getting my hair straight, but when I wrap it I always end up with a bump and needing to add some heat in the am. HELP


 
Try using 2 scarves.  Wrap your hair without clips, you might have to pull them out when you have your scarf in place.  Then tie your first scarf and spin it (move it in the direction you wrapped your hair at least once a round.  Then tie the second opposite from the first. Ex. I start with the 1st scarf laying flat in front and crisscross in back and the 2nd flat in back and crisscross in front.  I have just use one scarf and just spinning it usually that stops that hump where the scarf was crisscrossed. hth


----------



## loulou82

Whimsy said:


> Umm i'm a newbie to youtube, don't expect much yet. No need to run to watch..feel free to walk, or saunter even.



You have a lot of videos to watch though.


----------



## sweetsuccess

i went natural and ALWAYS wear my hair straight... im a straight silky kinda girl... after washing, i put in a leave in conditioner (keracare, chi keratin mist, sabino, etc).. and a 

nickle size amount of _CHI silk infusion_.... 
detangle and braid into sections... 
then blow dry on Medium heat... 
and begin my pressing method with my_* H2Pro *_or my _*FHI*_ flat irons. (my babies!!)

i do the _chase the comb_ method which gets my hair quite silky..
and wrap it every night... 
(after placing my scarf on, i remove the bobbypins... and shift my scarf the direction of my wrap... ) ....and im good to go!

my presses usually last me a week to two weeks... & by week two, i put some heat on it curling it which makes it look fresh and buys me another week until i have to wash it.. check out my fotki for more details.

hth


----------



## Miss OhLaLa

Lots of great info... subscribing!


----------



## liberationtheory

I have a question for you ladies.

Usually, my flatirons can last a loooooong time, upwards a month. But due to itchies, after one week I'm desperately trying to avoid shampooing because I want the flatiron job to last. The most I can go now is 2 weeks.

Any ideas of how to keep the itchies at bay to stretch the straightening job?

Thanks!


----------



## lusciousladie07

Subscribing.. 

I believe I will be a straight hair natural (Well at least 70-80% of the time). But I have a question for the naturals that have straightened for a long period of time....Have you had any issues with retention? 

Thats the only thing I'm worried about! I don't think reversion will be an issues with me..

TIA!!


----------



## jreagins

Subscribing...


----------



## tdwillis

lusciousladie07 said:


> Subscribing..
> 
> I believe I will be a straight hair natural (Well at least 70-80% of the time). But I have a question for the naturals that have straightened for a long period of time....Have you had any issues with retention?
> 
> Thats the only thing I'm worried about! I don't think reversion will be an issues with me..
> 
> TIA!!


 
I have been a straight hair natural for all of my life. I've never had a perm, but my hair is so fine that when I flat iron, people ask me if I have a perm. I have always had retention issues. It gets to my shoulders, then splits until I have to have a major cut. LHCF has really helped to keep my heat damage at bay and get it healthy. 
I think the key to my retention now is protein treatments. I started doing these frequently at first, then gradually pulled back as I saw my hair did not need them as frequently. Second, I do search and destroy trims instead of having a major cut. Third (and I beleive the most important), I deep condition every single week. Today I deep conditioned with Silicon Mix and was blown away. These things have helped my growth and retention issues.


----------



## Khaiya

^Since putting those things in your regimen are you still able to use heat frequently without the splits and major cuts? Are you retaining length now while still straightening? Also how often do you straighten?


----------



## Whimsy

liberationtheory said:


> I have a question for you ladies.
> 
> Usually, my flatirons can last a loooooong time, upwards a month. But due to itchies, after one week I'm desperately trying to avoid shampooing because I want the flatiron job to last. The most I can go now is 2 weeks.
> 
> Any ideas of how to keep the itchies at bay to stretch the straightening job?
> 
> Thanks!



For me, itchies = dirty scalp.
So I just clean it.
I don't ever try to stretch a flatiron to the point where I'm doing my scalp damage.


----------



## Whimsy

I'm concerned with retention this summmer since I plan on wearing my hair flatironed and out at work.  My plan is to continue my healthy hair practices and keep my hair in a bun when I'm in transit, at home, and otherwise not at work.


----------



## Victorian

Whimsy said:


> For me, itchies = dirty scalp.
> So I just clean it.
> I don't ever try to stretch a flatiron to the point where I'm doing my scalp damage.



Ditto.  My flatirons could last on and on from a staying straight perspective, but my scalp is not having that 
I wash once week.  Will go two weeks if needed, but I prefer shampooing every 7-8 days.


----------



## BillsBackerz67

I'm one of those naturals who stretches my flat irons 3 to 4 weeks. I find that I don't perspire much really from my scalp nor do I add products to my scalp. I only add it to my ends. It works for me but everyone is different.


----------



## Victorian

Whimsy said:


> I'm concerned with retention this summmer since I plan on wearing my hair flatironed and out at work.  My plan is to continue my healthy hair practices and keep my hair in a bun when I'm in transit, at home, and otherwise not at work.



That's exactly what I did last summer and I didn't have any issues.


----------



## Khaiya

I got my Hana Pro flat iron this week! Cant wait to try it out, i'm holding out until Friday though so we'll see how i like it then.


----------



## dicapr

I'm back.  I texlaxed on a whim last year and now realize that it was a mistake.  I am 6 months post.  I plan to use heat regularly throughout my transition and beyond.  I currently DC and blowdry once a week.  I use a comb attachment and since I began using a larger comb attachment I am not having issues with breakage.  I use a small tooth comb to detangle and then use a larger comb attachment to blowdry.  I have been doing this for a month and everything is still going good.


----------



## tdwillis

Najjheartshair said:


> There is a huge misconception about heat and its usage! there is nothing wrong with pressing your hair often but the correct tools are key. Because we are fortunate enough to have ceramic irons now, hot combs should be put back in the drawer. Beyond the fact that it is difficult to gage the temperature, but more importantly it changes your natural curl pattern. in order to avoid this i stick with ceramic products, specifically fhi, both blow dryer and flat iron. but there are more inexpensive brands as well, ex. h2pro, prosilk. the key is a good thorough blow dry, then silking should be no problem. btw check out my album, natural styles, press, braids sew ins etc. Thanks!


 
I looked at your album. It is awesome! You must be a hair stylist. So, I have a question for you. Besides using ceramic tools, what is the best regime for a straight hair natural? Is it deep conditioning, protective styles? What would be the regime that you recommend?


----------



## zzirvingj

I'm about to be all up in this thread for straightening tips


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

^looks like you got it on lock, ZZ.  Your hair is gorge'.


----------



## zzirvingj

Aw, thanks 

But nah, I can ALWAYS use tips for straightening at home   I'm getting better at it but my results aren't "salon quality" yet


----------



## Whimsy

BlackCardinal said:


> Ditto.  My flatirons could last on and on from a staying straight perspective, but my scalp is not having that
> I wash once week.  Will go two weeks if needed, but I prefer shampooing every 7-8 days.


Same here, I prefer weekly washing when I'm straight, every 3 days when i'm curly


----------



## Whimsy

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> ^looks like you got it on lock, ZZ.  Your hair is gorge'.



Right?!

I've been a stan of ZZs hair for a while.


----------



## tdwillis

Khaiya said:


> ^Since putting those things in your regimen are you still able to use heat frequently without the splits and major cuts? Are you retaining length now while still straightening? Also how often do you straighten?


 
At this point, I can say it is getting better. I will probably be better able to notice in a couple more months.


----------



## Khaiya

Well i'm 8 weeks post, i can say that since using heat i've retained 1.5 inches in 6 weeks whereas before it took me 5 months to retain the same amount of growth (with a lil trim in between) so i'm sold! Heat is definitely becoming a staple for me. What i'm gonna do tho is straighten for a week, canerow/twist/braid for 2 weeks and then straighten for another week, etc. this will be my routine.


----------



## onejamifan

Khaiya said:


> Well i'm 8 weeks post, i can say that since using heat i've retained *1.5 inches in 6 weeks* whereas before it took me 5 months to retain the same amount of growth (with a lil trim in between) so i'm sold! Heat is definitely becoming a staple for me. What i'm gonna do tho is straighten for a week, canerow/twist/braid for 2 weeks and then straighten for another week, etc. this will be my routine.



     That's some growth!


----------



## Khaiya

^Thanks, i get 1 inch per month but i've never been able to retain it before now.


----------



## SVT

Najjheartshair said:


> There is a huge misconception about heat and its usage! there is nothing wrong with pressing your hair often but the correct tools are key. Because we are fortunate enough to have ceramic irons now, *hot combs should be put back in the drawer. Beyond the fact that it is difficult to gage the temperature, but more importantly it changes your natural curl pattern.* in order to avoid this i stick with ceramic products, specifically fhi, both blow dryer and flat iron. but there are more inexpensive brands as well, ex. h2pro, prosilk. the key is a good thorough blow dry, then silking should be no problem. Thanks!



I'll never give up my pressing combs. NEVAHHHH! 

Sometimes I want my roots really straight and the combs do that for me. I've read of people getting heat damage from flatirons as well as pressing combs.


----------



## growhawkglitter

Imo its all about the heat protectant not the styling tool. I pressed every week when I was natural, and I was colored. Chi helped me thru.


----------



## SVT

I've decided to keep my hair mostly straight for a few months to cut down on knots and tangles. I hope to retain more hair this way.

I rollerset on satin-covered foam rollers to keep heat usage down and I keep my hair oiled. The scalped is kept oiled too but not as much. So far, so good.


----------



## PinkSkates

SVT said:


> I'll never give up my pressing combs. NEVAHHHH!
> 
> Sometimes I want my roots really straight and the combs do that for me. I've read of people getting heat damage from flatirons as well as pressing combs.


 
Tell'um SVT! I don't care how fancy of flatiron they come up with, nothing gets the roots straight like the old fashion hot comb!



Najjheartshair said:


> There is a huge misconception about heat and its usage! there is nothing wrong with pressing your hair often but the correct tools are key. Because we are fortunate enough to have ceramic irons now, hot combs should be put back in the drawer. *Beyond the fact that it is difficult to gage the temperature, but more importantly it changes your natural curl pattern.* in order to avoid this i stick with ceramic products, specifically fhi, both blow dryer and flat iron. but there are more inexpensive brands as well, ex. h2pro, prosilk. the key is a good thorough blow dry, then silking should be no problem. Thanks!


 
In regards to the bold: Newbie naturals...This is 2009 and that is no longer so. There are heat testers that accurately gauges the temperature of the hot comb. It takes the guess work out of the hot comb pressing process. 
So ladies do not throw your hot combs away!


----------



## Ltown

PinkSkates said:


> Tell'um SVT! I don't care how fancy of flatiron they come up with, nothing gets the roots straight like the old fashion hot comb!
> 
> 
> 
> In regards to the bold: Newbie naturals...This is 2009 and that is no longer so. There are heat testers that accurately gauges the temperature of the hot comb. It takes the guess work out of the hot comb pressing process.
> So ladies do not throw your hot combs away!


PinkSkates, what kind of moisturizer or oil do you use to press your hair? I've tried the old fashion press/curl wax but it to much wax and makes my hair sticky.


----------



## cinnamin316

I'm a natural that straightens often. On average i'm straight every other week. On the weeks that i straighten i normally wash and deep condition on saturday and airdry in 12 braids. On sunday I press (with an electric comb). I've tried all methods on getting my hair straight and this seems to work best for me. Airdrying in braids works just as well as blow drying/rollersetting for my hair. On pressing day I unravel each braid and apply 2 pumps of redken heat glide. I do not have probelms with revision and I havent noticed and increase in split ends. Oh and i chose to use a pressing comb because like previous posters said it gets my roots and ends straight.  The comb chase method with the flat irons works well too but i'ma a little akward and its a lot for me to do at once- hold comb and flatiron at same time.


----------



## redantz00

liberationtheory said:


> I have a question for you ladies.
> 
> Usually, my flatirons can last a loooooong time, upwards a month. But due to itchies, after one week I'm desperately trying to avoid shampooing because I want the flatiron job to last. The most I can go now is 2 weeks.
> 
> Any ideas of how to keep the itchies at bay to stretch the straightening job?
> 
> Thanks!



I also suffer from the itchies about 4-5 days into my straightening job.  I have started using Design Essentials Therapeutics Rx Anti Itch Hair and Scalp treatment.  Long name i know but i apply this to my scalp only after about 2 days of being straight and then apply every other night thereafter and have found that this dif helps me to keep the itchies at bay!!!  May hair loves to me moisturized and I find that the longer I can go between washes the more my hair loves me!  I try to go 10-14 days and this product has made it possible for me. Plus its not expensive at all!


----------



## PinkSkates

ltown said:


> PinkSkates, what kind of moisturizer or oil do you use to press your hair? I've tried the old fashion press/curl wax but it to much wax and makes my hair sticky.


 
I press my hair with CHI Silk Infusion. I only apply oil (usually EVCO) to my ends after my hair has been straightened. Wax is too heavy to use as a pressing oil and it makes the hair stiff and sticky. And if you have sticky products on your hair it gets dirtier quicker because debris land on your hair and stays there.


----------



## Ltown

PinkSkates said:


> I press my hair with CHI Silk Infusion. I only apply oil (usually EVCO) to my ends after my hair has been straightened. Wax is too heavy to use as a pressing oil and it makes the hair stiff and sticky. And if you have sticky products on your hair it gets dirtier quicker because debris land on your hair and stays there.


 
Great, thanks


----------



## Khaiya

I just have to say, for anyone looking for a great flat iron: HANA! HANA!! HANA!!! Its AWESOME!!! OMG i cant stop looking at it and touching the plates! (i need help i know) but its just great! Also what i love about it is that even though its not 100% ceramic plates, its not ceramic coated plates either, the plates are a fusion of ceramic and tourmaline so the plates thru an thru are like 50% ceramic, 50% tourmaline (dont know the amounts, jus estimating as an example) but its GREAT!

I flat ironed and my hair came out like SILK!! I was a little heavy handed with the heat protectant so its not so flowy so thats why i haven't posted pics, waiting until i flat iron it again but i cannot sing enough praises to this thing! I would encourage everybody to get one! I LOOOOOVE it!! I got right down to my scalp, tapped my roots twice and did 1 pass at 302 degrees, and my 2 inches of NG just disappeared, i felt like i'd just gotten a relaxer! Awesome!! Ok i'll stop rambling now, but get one!!!

P.S. I have the Pro not the Elite.


----------



## lusciousladie07

PinkSkates said:


> Tell'um SVT! I don't care how fancy of flatiron they come up with, nothing gets the roots straight like the old fashion hot comb!
> 
> 
> 
> In regards to the bold: Newbie naturals...This is 2009 and that is no longer so. There are heat testers that accurately gauges the temperature of the hot comb. It takes the guess work out of the hot comb pressing process.
> So ladies do not throw your hot combs away!



Where can I find these testers? I wanted to get a ceramic hot comb (if they have those) and a tester but I have had any luck. 

There a woman at my Job that is newly natural that already has heat damaged ends because she doesn't test her hot comb so it got me a bit scared. But I know that is best way to get the straightest hair.


----------



## PinkSkates

lusciousladie07 said:


> Where can I find these testers? I wanted to get a ceramic hot comb (if they have those) and a tester but I have had any luck.
> 
> There a woman at my Job that is newly natural that already has heat damaged ends because she doesn't test her hot comb so it got me a bit scared. But I know that is best way to get the straightest hair.


 
I got mine from "Golden Supreme", they have a website by the same name. These are the same ones you see in the salons. Below is a picture of mine.


----------



## lusciousladie07

PinkSkates said:


> I got mine from "Golden Supreme", they have a website by the same name. These are the same ones you see in the salons. Below is a picture of mine.




Thank you so much!... I love how yours is pink too!!


----------



## gimbap

I'm about to straighten my hair for the first time since becoming natural...

I'm so nervous!


----------



## Whimsy

gimbap said:


> I'm about to straighten my hair for the first time since becoming natural...
> 
> I'm so nervous!



Ooooh good luck!!!
tell us what you use, how you did it and POST PIX!!!!


----------



## shocol

SVT said:


> _*I've decided to keep my hair mostly straight for a few months to cut down on knots and tangles. I hope to retain more hair this way.*_
> 
> I rollerset on satin-covered foam rollers to keep heat usage down and I keep my hair oiled. The scalped is kept oiled too but not as much. So far, so good.



So am I, these knots are ruining my progress.  I still have ends I need to trim off, but I'm still holding on to them.





cinnamin316 said:


> I'm a natural that straightens often. On average i'm straight every other week. On the weeks that i straighten i normally wash and deep condition on saturday and airdry in 12 braids. On sunday _*I press (with an electric comb)*_. I've tried all methods on getting my hair straight and this seems to work best for me. Airdrying in braids works just as well as blow drying/rollersetting for my hair. On pressing day I unravel each braid and apply 2 pumps of redken heat glide. I do not have probelms with revision and I havent noticed and increase in split ends. Oh and i chose to use a pressing comb because like previous posters said it gets my roots and ends straight.  The comb chase method with the flat irons works well too but i'ma a little akward and its a lot for me to do at once- hold comb and flatiron at same time.



What's the brand name of your pressing comb?  Does it work as well as the stove combs?


----------



## txcurly10

What do you ladies who work out regularly do about keeping your hair straight? I love wearing my hair straightened, but after a good workout, my hair is back to its curly state (well the new growth -- I am transitioning). Unfortunately, I sweat a lot. If anyone has any suggestions I would love to hear them!


----------



## gimbap

Whimsy said:


> Ooooh good luck!!!
> tell us what you use, how you did it and POST PIX!!!!


Negative... it is a MESS!  

I mean, I got my hair straight-ish.  I definitely need a good trim...I haven't trimmed since I BCed.

If anything, this served a length-check.  Now lemme wash my hair again...


----------



## DiamondDivyne

I work out with a trainer and do cardio at least 3 times a week, so when I sweat from a work out, I sweat like a beast. lol.  I'm also transitioning, so I don't straighten often.  However, when I do, I keep my hair straight by putting my hair in a ridiculously high pony tail.  I then pin curl the excess hair and bobby pin it to the base of my head.  

Putting the hair in a high ponytail will keep the roots pulled taut while you sweat.  I also tie a satin band around the perimeter of my hair.  When I get home I put a little shea butter around the edges prior to going to bed and let the pony tail stay in.  (It is important not to take the pony tail down as you want your hair to dry in the same position it was prior to you sweating.) I replace the pin curl with plastic rollers.  So I basically do a cheat roller set and sleep like that.  The pony tail is so high, sleeping with the rollers is not a problem.  This will allow your hair to dry straight because the edges are being held flat by the satin band and the rest of the roots are being held taught by the pony tail.  Of course it is important not to put the pony tail too tight to avoid breakage.  The roots throughout your head will not be as straight, however, this part is not visible.  Your edges will be perfectly straight.

In the mornings, I either rock the curls, or wrap my hair as I normally would.  By the time I commute to work, the curls are gone, but I still have a slight bump to my ends as I would had I just wraped my hair the night before.

Hope that helps and makes sense.

Good luck.


----------



## txcurly10

DiamondDivyne, thank you SO MUCH... that makes perfect sense and helps a lot!


----------



## LunadeMiel

SVT said:


> I've decided to keep my hair mostly straight for a few months to cut down on knots and tangles. I hope to retain more hair this way.
> 
> I rollerset on satin-covered foam rollers to keep heat usage down and I keep my hair oiled. The scalped is kept oiled too but not as much. So far, so good.


 
I've also decided to do this. I've cut off inches because of knots . This is my fault though for not properly listening to my hair. I'll be wearing rollersets until next August. My main focus is to keep my ends straight. I don't really care about the roots or my hair looking poofy


----------



## DiamondDivyne

txcurly10 said:


> DiamondDivyne, thank you SO MUCH... that makes perfect sense and helps a lot!


 
You're welcome.  Try it out and let me know if it works for you!


----------



## Auburn

ZeeOl'Lady said:


> What is the pinkskates blow out method?
> Is there a video for it?




There was but she hid/deleted it and wants you to pay (for membership on her site) for her tips & hair help............................................................


----------



## Soliel185

I'm going to be straightening my hair soon. It will be the first time since my BC in July....

I'm curious to see the length difference and to get a look at my ends. I haven't noticed a lot of knots/tangles but that doesn't mean they aren't in there.


----------



## Hysi

txcurly10 said:


> What do you ladies who work out regularly do about keeping your hair straight? I love wearing my hair straightened, but after a good workout, my hair is back to its curly state (well the new growth -- I am transitioning). Unfortunately, I sweat a lot. If anyone has any suggestions I would love to hear them!


 
I REALLY want the answer to this one too. I know it sounds cliche', but that is why I won't work out and Lord knows I need to be. Plz helpasistout!



cinnamin316 said:


> I'm a natural that straightens often. On average i'm straight every other week. On the weeks that i straighten i normally wash and deep condition on saturday and airdry in 12 braids. On sunday I press (with an electric comb). I've tried all methods on getting my hair straight and this seems to work best for me. Airdrying in braids works just as well as blow drying/rollersetting for my hair. On pressing day I unravel each braid and apply 2 pumps of redken heat glide. I do not have probelms with revision and I havent noticed and increase in split ends. Oh and i chose to use a pressing comb because like previous posters said it gets my roots and ends straight. The comb chase method with the flat irons works well too but i'ma a little akward and its a lot for me to do at once- hold comb and flatiron at same time.


 
I have a ceramic electric pressing comb too that I got from walmart and it works really well, but I use my flat iron mostly and am not good with the chase method either. I just can't seem to get that down, my flat irons get my roots extremely well. When my hair gets longer I may have to try airdrying in braids. I've always just let it airdry, but since the bc it's too short so I go ahead and blowdry.

ETA: I finally learned how to multi-quote! this was my 1st time!lol


----------



## Hysi

those are some good tips! makes perfect sense, but what do you suggest for shorter hair? mine won't be able to go into a high pony at this length. plz, what tado? or i'll keep having my excuses or have to always wear curly and i like straight more often and really need to get in a workout or two a week.


----------



## katote

subscribing!!


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

Auburn said:


> There was but she hid/deleted it and wants you to pay (for membership on her site) for her tips & hair help............................................................



She left some hair advice a few pages back for free .


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

ZeeOl'Lady said:


> What is the pinkskates blow out method?
> Is there a video for it?



The tension method is easy enough, just section off a small section of hair, comb/brush/finger-comb tangles out, pull taunt, and use a blow dryer to dry the section while you hold it.  I think it helps if you use a dryer with an attachment like this:


----------



## apemay1969

I just flatironed my hair today using HE LTR as a leave in and Fantasia serum as a protectant/serum.  I detangled with Jilbere comb then small tooth comb, sectioned my hair into four parts.  My hair was still damp so I went one pass quick to dry, combed again, another slower pass with a pause on the ends.  If I needed to trim a section, I did it after that final pass.  I put on a little coconut oil and then casually walked past my husband.  He's a straight hair fiend and he gave me a thumbs up.  

I sure hope he doesn't want to run his fingers though it later - if you feeling me.  I'll put in Mizani night treatment, seal with coconut oil and do bantu knots to set for church tomorrow.

I don't do this often but I think that I will.  My retention hasn't been great and my ends were kind of jacked.  I'm finding though that now that my hair is almost at SL, I don't know what to do with it during certain activities like putting on headphones or changing my clothes.  It gets caught in stuff and I'm not used to that.   My fro is easy to put headphones on top of.  I also feel so 'ordinary' with straight hair.  My personality is tied up into my big curly coils.


----------



## Whimsy

Soliel185 said:


> I'm going to be straightening my hair soon. It will be the first time since my BC in July....
> 
> I'm curious to see the length difference and to get a look at my ends. I haven't noticed a lot of knots/tangles but that doesn't mean they aren't in there.



Yours is one headda hair i cannot wait to see straight. I love your curls, cant wait to see em stretched out


----------



## honeybuni84

subscribing to this thread......


----------



## MsButterfli

subbing


----------



## Auburn

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> She left some hair advice a few pages back for free .



I wonder what would happen if we would get a "delete post" button.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

Auburn said:


> I wonder what would happen if we would get a "delete post" button.


 Girl, sometimes I wish there really was one!


----------



## SherylsTresses

I apologize if this has already been asked:

Straight Naturals how often do you moisturize?  With what products?  Do you seal with oils?


----------



## Khaiya

^Good question i've been wondering that too, i need to know for when i'm 100% natural again.


----------



## ChristmasCarol

Bump...Bump


----------



## tyboogie

subscribing


----------



## MiiSS kECiia

Great info Ladies.. i still have to do trial "& error.. i was a heat straight natural for abt a year i was gettin my hair pressed with a pressing comb on the stove waaayyy before i cared abt my hair "& started my HHJ.. i got it pressed every 2 weeks.. touching it up myself when needed.. my aunt only used pressing creame "& when i decided to wear my hair in its natural state i had NO heat damage.. now that i do it with my chi turbo i have damage "& i like to think i do the right things by air drying "& using a heat protectant.. i used fantasia "& chi "& got damage.. i stopped the pressing creame bec my hair dresser friend said it was too greasy.. i was thinking of going back "& just wrapping in a cotton scarf (don't stone me) for a nite to soak up the grease... suggestions?


----------



## MiiSS kECiia

bumping =)


----------



## Hair_Goddess

Sunshine0801 said:


> Do any of you workout regularly? If so, how do you keep your hair straight?


Bumping up to get some replies to this good post!


----------



## Victorian

MiiSS kECiia said:


> Great info Ladies.. i still have to do trial "& error.. i was a heat straight natural for abt a year i was gettin my hair pressed with a pressing comb on the stove waaayyy before i cared abt my hair "& started my HHJ.. i got it pressed every 2 weeks.. touching it up myself when needed.. my aunt only used pressing creame "& when i decided to wear my hair in its natural state i had NO heat damage.. now that i do it with my chi turbo i have damage "& i like to think i do the right things by air drying "& using a heat protectant.. i used fantasia "& chi "& got damage.. i stopped the pressing creame bec my hair dresser friend said it was too greasy.. i was thinking of going back "& just wrapping in a cotton scarf (don't stone me) for a nite to soak up the grease... suggestions?



Did YOU like your hair using your old regimen? In the end, that's all that matters.  I personally don't like anything oily/greasy for straightening my hair, but if what you were using before worked better or protected your hair better, you might want to stick with it.

Is your new protectant a liquid or a serum?  I know my hair doesn't like liquid ones


----------



## sprnatural48

dicapr said:


> I have seen alot of threads about naturals who are thinking of wearing their hair straightened more often or most of the time.  I for one do not think that regular heat usage on natural hair has to be damaging.  I look at my great-aunts who pressed their hair weekly most of their lives and had waist length or longer hair when they were younger and now keep it at APL in their 80's.  I think that alot of understanding of how to use heat has bee  n lost.  Maybe those who use heat and still have healthy hair can share thier knowledge.  Also, those of use who have some unfortunate setbacks can share their knowledge so that others do not make the same mistakes.  Also, any reversion friendly hairstyle tips would be helpful.  Alot of us are at a loss what to do when our hair starts poofing.  If we can learn to work with the semi-straight we can reduce our heat usage and keep from having to trim so often.


Thanks for your reply I'm glad that you brought up your aunt how pressed her hair for years and had waist length hair. I'm a new person but I intend to press my hair when I reach my goal.


----------



## Black Hoya Chick

straight for the winter!


----------



## tdwillis

I agree. I wish we could build a correct heat regimen without being shut down of how to use it correctly.


----------



## BlaqBella

subscribing......


----------



## TrendySocialite

I've decided that I'm going to straighten my hair as soon as I can...thanks for this thread. Subbin....


----------



## songbyrd517

I am so on board with this.  I am still learning, but as time goes on, I am learning better technique and how to straighten with less heat.  Thanks ladies - all of your experiences are very insightful    My hair is pretty much okay if i dust regularly, and keep it conditioned and moisturized.


----------



## justicefighter1913

Subbing...I'm not quite sure about straightening at this time, but I can feel the urge coming on.  I purchased a Sedu a while back and haven't used it for fear of heat damage.  I want to read up on proper flat ironing techniques be for I attempt anything.  Thanks ladies!


----------



## pureebony

i used my maxiglide after washing deep con and usinng sabino moisture.... but my hair looked straight/blow dried and reverted like after 2 hours, i tried blending my hair with a weave but it flopped majorly, its like my hair wont go straight!?!


----------



## hothair

SherylsTresses said:


> I apologize if this has already been asked:
> 
> Straight Naturals how often do you moisturize?  With what products?  Do you seal with oils?




I mix a teeny tiny bit of Giovanni direct leave in with a dime size of my shea butter/EVOO mix rub in palms lightly and apply to hair concentrating on ends, too much of the Giovanni could cause it to revert so its a fine line, afterwards tie up with my silk scarf


----------



## tdwillis

pureebony said:


> i used my maxiglide after washing deep con and usinng sabino moisture.... but my hair looked straight/blow dried and reverted like after 2 hours, i tried blending my hair with a weave but it flopped majorly, its like my hair wont go straight!?!



Have you tried deep conditioning with honey and EVOO? That usually helps.


----------



## pureebony

well i didn't use any oil as i read that its like frying you hair? as for honey no


----------



## Miss AJ

For the ladies who are having reversion after a few hours, deep condition with steam before you begin your straightening process.


----------



## pureebony

i did do this, while i was deep con i sat under my hood dryer with a shower cap 2 actually and its a steam treatment all in one, still no difference though.


----------



## tyboogie

I wanted to share pics of my hair. I have been using heat to straighten my hair since I was about 3 months post. I am currently 7 months post. I shampoo and condition with KeraCare Products and dc with Alter Ego Garlic. I use Fantansia Ic serum and spray as heat protectants. I do this once a week. Depending on how dirty my hair is, sometimes bi-weekly. I detangle with Mane and Tail detangler. I haven't had any problems thus far. I keep my ends trimmed (every 2-3 months) as needed. I am shoulder length 4a & 4b hair type
Pic #1 freshly washed no product hair
Pic #2 new growth shot with detangler applied to hair
Pic #3 back view, mucho shrinkage
Pic #4 blow dried on low heat
Pic #5 flat ironed and wrapped hair

I don't have problems with reversion yet, but i'm sure I will in the summer.


----------



## tsturnbu

^^^^^looks great!


----------



## PJaye

pureebony said:


> i used my maxiglide after washing deep con and usinng sabino moisture.... but my hair looked straight/blow dried and reverted like after 2 hours, i tried blending my hair with a weave but it flopped majorly, its like my hair wont go straight!?!


 

I did the exact same thing 9 days ago - straightened for the first time in over 10 years using the MaxiGlide and their version of Sabino. At the end, my hair was the straightest it has ever been and it did not revert at all, which is surprising. It stayed straight until I washed yesterday; I'm hooked.

I'm so sorry that you didn't get good results.


----------



## Whimsy

pureebony said:


> i used my maxiglide after washing deep con and usinng sabino moisture.... but my hair looked straight/blow dried and reverted like after 2 hours, i tried blending my hair with a weave but it flopped majorly, its like my hair wont go straight!?!



try a lil coconut oil.

was your hair well moisturized? after the DC did u put on any product besides sabino?

what level was maxi on?
how many passes?
did you go slow?
did you use small sections of hair at a time?


----------



## TrendySocialite

SherylsTresses said:


> I apologize if this has already been asked:
> 
> Straight Naturals how often do you moisturize? With what products? Do you seal with oils?


 

I seal my ends with Coconut Oil nightly. It's light enough for me to use daily.


----------



## TrendySocialite

Here is my journey to straight so far LOL

Before







My First Time Straigtening






My 2nd Time Straigtening (I changed flat irons)






My last straightening after a trim






I'm beginning to get the hang of it. My hair is full and I like the volume! Now I'm just ready for it to grow LOL


----------



## BostonMaria

arr1216, your hair is gorgeous!! I love the color too

I have been straightening my hair every week since December. In the winter time it just doesn't act the same and I have to rollerset. Plus its too cold to deal with all this wet hair. I rollerset and bun right now.


----------



## TrendySocialite

BostonMaria said:


> arr1216, your hair is gorgeous!! I love the color too
> 
> I have been straightening my hair every week since December. In the winter time it just doesn't act the same and I have to rollerset. Plus its too cold to deal with all this wet hair. I rollerset and bun right now.


 

Thanks! However I do miss the smell of my freshly washed hair every day. I ordered some hair fragrance from Black Onyx so hopefully that will help some.


----------



## MsLizziA

bumping for more recent post


----------



## Khaiya

Hi ladies, i havent checked in in a while cuz i've been really busy with work. I'm 21 weeks post now and still going strong, i keep my hair in plaits most of the time so i'm not having any issues yet, i've been too busy to straighten as much as i used to but i still manage to do it like once a month or so, i'm trudging along.


----------



## marvym

I've been transitioning since November 2009 and recently purchased an electric hot comb to help make my new growth more manageable. I found a lot of good information on this thread, and I definitely needed it. Thanks so much.


----------



## lusciousladie07

bump!.....


----------



## ms.blue

I'm not going to lie, I like my hair straight but I realize I can't straighten my hair in warmer weather but as soon it gets colder I'm just going to flatiron my hair every two weeks.


----------



## Bublin

Wow, how did i miss this thread.

Over the years i have tried the whole airdying, braid-out, twist-out thing and it just doesn't work for my hair.  

MY HAIR LOVES HEAT.  I can't fight it anymore.  It retains length and moisture after a good blowdry and flat iron - so there!!!

Questions re heat protectors.......

At what stage do i use a creamy heat protector?  When my hair is damp and after all my leave-in's?

When do i use a serum?  After blow drying and before flatironing?

At what stage do i use Chi Silk Infusion? or is this the same as a serum?


----------



## keelioness

ms.blue said:


> I'm not going to lie, I like my hair straight but I realize I can't straighten my hair in warmer weather but as soon it gets colder I'm just going to flatiron my hair every two weeks.



are there any ladies who are able 2 keep their hair straightened in the summer? if so please share..I'd  love to do away totally with the weaves for the summer


----------



## morehairplease

subscribing.....


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Hey Bublin,



Bublin said:


> Wow, how did i miss this thread.
> 
> Over the years i have tried the whole airdying, braid-out, twist-out thing and it just doesn't work for my hair.
> 
> MY HAIR LOVES HEAT. I can't fight it anymore. It retains length and moisture after a good blowdry and flat iron - so there!!!
> 
> Questions re heat protectors.......
> 
> At what stage do i use a creamy heat protector? When my hair is damp and after all my leave-in's? Yes.  After all of your leave-ins, apply the creamy heat protectant.
> 
> When do i use a serum? After blow drying and before flatironing? Depends.  I use SabinoMB and I apply it after blow drying, before flat ironing.
> 
> At what stage do i use Chi Silk Infusion? or is this the same as a serum? I don't use this product, but I've used a knock-off, and when I did, it was before flat ironing.  I'd also use a little days later to maintain the style.


----------



## LadyPBC

Any recommendations for a flat iron?  Also any recommendations for a creamy heat protectant?  I was totally against heat on my coily hair but now you've got me interested.  I was gonna try KCCC this weekend but now I may try to roller set or flat iron.  what ta do what ta do LOL!


----------



## Kash

keelioness said:


> are there any ladies who are able 2 keep their hair straightened in the summer? if so please share..I'd  love to do away totally with the weaves for the summer



I know the queen of straight natural hair miss pinkskates wrote an article on how she keeps her hair straight when it's humid. I copied her article, if I find it I'll post it for you.


----------



## Imani

I'm 9 months post and still heating it up!!! And will attempt to keep heating it up throughout the summer (I may get a sew in for 2 weeks for my vacation). I think my hair is somewhat "heat trained", I've been flat ironing throughout my entire transition. It still fully reverts when washed but it just seems like it stays straighter way easier than it did when i first started out. 

I think once I have some more length and am fully natural, I will try more styles that don't involve heat but for right now with the amount of hair I have, flat ironing straight has been my staple style.


----------



## Imani

LadyPBC said:


> Any recommendations for a flat iron? Also any recommendations for a creamy heat protectant? I was totally against heat on my coily hair but now you've got me interested. I was gonna try KCCC this weekend but now I may try to roller set or flat iron. what ta do what ta do LOL!


 
I don't use any creamy heat heat protectants. But as far as flat irons, i have a Hana Elite and it gets my hair pretty straight. At my salon they use all FHI heat tools, flat irons and blow dryers. My stylist has the little FHI Platform irons for short hair, and edges. And she also has an FHI runway.


----------



## tsturnbu

bumping!!!!


----------



## lildhe

Bumping....


----------



## morehairplease

Imani said:


> I don't use any creamy heat heat protectants. But as far as flat irons, i have a *Hana Elite and it gets my hair pretty straight*. At my salon they use all FHI heat tools, flat irons and blow dryers. My stylist has the little FHI Platform irons for short hair, and edges. And she also has an FHI runway.



I want this one!  Hopefully, I will be able to purchase one for my birthday or Christmas this year.


----------



## Mena

Bublin said:


> Wow, how did i miss this thread.
> 
> Over the years i have tried the whole airdying, braid-out, twist-out thing and it just doesn't work for my hair.
> 
> MY HAIR LOVES HEAT.  I can't fight it anymore.  It retains length and moisture after a good blowdry and flat iron - so there!!!
> 
> Questions re heat protectors.......
> 
> At what stage do i use a creamy heat protector?  When my hair is damp and after all my leave-in's?
> 
> When do i use a serum?  After blow drying and before flatironing?
> 
> At what stage do i use Chi Silk Infusion? or is this the same as a serum?




My hair is like this too.


----------



## LunadeMiel

Bublin said:


> Wow, how did i miss this thread.
> 
> Over the years i have tried the whole airdying, braid-out, twist-out thing and it just doesn't work for my hair.
> 
> MY HAIR LOVES HEAT. I can't fight it anymore. It retains length and moisture after a good blowdry and flat iron - so there!!!
> 
> Questions re heat protectors.......
> 
> At what stage do i use a creamy heat protector? When my hair is damp and after all my leave-in's?
> 
> When do i use a serum? After blow drying and before flatironing?
> 
> At what stage do i use Chi Silk Infusion? or is this the same as a serum?


 

I've come to realize that my hair is like this too  My hair hates the in between straightish stage. The only way I can retain moisture is to either wear it culry all the time or wear it bone straight (via heat). I don't understand this since when I was relaxed (bone straight) I suffered from serious dryness no matter what I did. For now I will be wearing in straight via roller sets/flat iron. When I wear my hair curly 100% of the time I get soooo many SSKs. This past two weeks I'm had to trim off inches in certain places because of these knots. I want to avoid doing that again. I just pray to God that I don't get heat damage


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

I want to learn how to use a pressing comb a la Pinkskates.

But, I don't wannna burn meself....

*tears up*

then maybe I could learn how to use Marcels!!!  That would be so fresh!!!!  
My hair would be blangin' and bangin'  That's all I really miss about Salon care ---- Freshly curled Marcel'ed hair....


----------



## Ozma

Bublin said:


> Wow, how did i miss this thread.
> 
> Over the years i have tried the whole airdying, braid-out, twist-out thing and it just doesn't work for my hair.
> 
> *MY HAIR LOVES HEAT.  I can't fight it anymore.  It retains length and moisture after a good blowdry and flat iron - so there!!!
> *
> Questions re heat protectors.......
> 
> At what stage do i use a creamy heat protector?  When my hair is damp and after all my leave-in's?
> 
> When do i use a serum?  After blow drying and before flatironing?
> 
> At what stage do i use Chi Silk Infusion? or is this the same as a serum?




I, too have struggled with SSK's for too long. I got a blowdry, trim and flat iron on Sunday and I will do this once a month from now on, maybe 2x a month. In between, I'm going to keep my hair in braids or buns 75% and down 25%. The braids give me a nice soft wavy look, which I :heart2: I am putting Moroccan Oil and silk Therapy on my hair and ends daily to maintain. So far, it is soft, shiny and silky.


----------



## yodie

Great thread ladies. My hair did way better when I had it blown dry and pressed every two weeks and I didn't even use one of those tourmaline blowdryers. I've been so careful with my hair and I haven't seen much progress. I think I'm just going to use the best heat protectant I can and go back to air drying 90% and blow drying to stretch. I'll flat iron after that.


----------



## BostonMaria

My hair is the same way. ESPECIALLY after hitting the BSL milestone my hair just does not liking air drying or wash and go's.  My WSL hair shrinks up to SL and that just causes too much breakage and manipulation.  

I rollerset once a week, may or may not flatiron but I definitely do retain more length this way.  I am now using hemp seed oil in my DC's.  I use CHI heat protectant. Oh and monthly S&D's.


----------



## bluediamond0829

I perfer to wear my hair straight, im not to that point as far as length that I can just wear a wash and go.  

I go to the salon every two weeks and I get it washed, steam treated, trimmed(when needed) blowdried, and straightened.  

At home I really don't do much to my hair, and it does feel like a fresh relaxer after they have done it.  So in between time I usually will wash on the 2nd week and deep condition it and then moisturize it.  I perfer to go to the salon because i feel like i do more damage at home to my hair just by wearing half wigs and weaves and trying to do it myself.  My hair right now is at the same length and ive had too many setbacks to change up this routine.  I just really want my hair to be healthy, thick, flowing and all of it at least shoulder length.


----------



## LovingMe87

I didn't want to use heat but I will be using it on a regular basis now. Those darn ssk's are getting the best of me too and something needs to be done so that I can retain as much length as possible. I was texlaxed before going natural and still got them. Getting a bone straight relaxer is out of the question for me, so heat it is! 

I just wash, deep condition(protein or moisture), leave-ins ( aphogee provitamin, aphogee keratin spray, silk touch leave-in), air dry in plaits and flatiron. I use beyond the zone heat protectant and it seems to work very well for me because Ive been flatironing 2 times per week for the past month and a half and my hair seems to revert exactly the same.


----------



## redantz00

LunadeMiel said:


> I've come to realize that my hair is like this too  My hair hates the in between straightish stage. The only way I can retain moisture is to either wear it culry all the time or wear it bone straight (via heat). I don't understand this since when I was relaxed (bone straight) I suffered from serious dryness no matter what I did. For now I will be wearing in straight via roller sets/flat iron. When I wear my hair curly 100% of the time I get soooo many SSKs. This past two weeks I'm had to trim off inches in certain places because of these knots. I want to avoid doing that again. I just pray to God that I don't get heat damage


 
I completely agree.  I have gone though this entire summer with WNGs and twist/braid outs and the SSK are out of this world.  I have retained at least 2 in of growth but I am concerned that at least half of that is going to have to go because of the SSKs!!!! I am planning on wearing my hair straight most of the time.  I go to a salon because I'm afraid of heat damage.  I really want to do what's best to grow this hair!!!


----------



## mzteaze

I don't plan to use heat often at all.  BUT I like the idea of kinda getting my hair straight with a rollerset and little to no heat.  My hair tends to straighten naturally with just a tad of heat.  

Off to figure out how to roller set my hair.


----------



## Imani

I frequent a salon that specializes in flat ironing natural hair. I USUALLY like the results but this last time I did not.  I hate the hit and miss nature of going here. I want my hair to be a hit every time esp for as much as I pay.  And I've noticed most times when its a miss is when they have a shampoo girl wash my hair and not the actual stylist. It has this dry wispy feeling to it and would not hold a curl, no elasticity.  when this happens, yeah I'm mad the style didn't last and I lost money, but my bigger concern is if the health of my hair is suffering bc of this.  It really makes me want to try and learn how to do it myself, but everytime I do thats a disaster as well.  I think I am going to have to pull the manager aside and request that no shampoo girls touch my hair.


----------



## Whimsy

Imani said:


> I frequent a salon that specializes in flat ironing natural hair. I USUALLY like the results but this last time I did not.  I hate the hit and miss nature of going here. I want my hair to be a hit every time esp for as much as I pay.  And I've noticed most times when its a miss is when they have a shampoo girl wash my hair and not the actual stylist. It has this dry wispy feeling to it and would not hold a curl, no elasticity.  when this happens, yeah I'm mad the style didn't last and I lost money, but my bigger concern is if the health of my hair is suffering bc of this.  It really makes me want to try and learn how to do it myself, but everytime I do thats a disaster as well.  I think I am going to have to pull the manager aside and request that no shampoo girls touch my hair.


 
Maybe try practicing on yourself so you won't be at the mercy of a hit or miss salon visit.  You'll save $$ too.  Good luck!


----------



## redantz00

Imani said:


> I frequent a salon that specializes in flat ironing natural hair. I USUALLY like the results but this last time I did not.  I hate the hit and miss nature of going here. I want my hair to be a hit every time esp for as much as I pay.  And I've noticed most times when its a miss is when they have a shampoo girl wash my hair and not the actual stylist. It has this dry wispy feeling to it and would not hold a curl, no elasticity.  when this happens, yeah I'm mad the style didn't last and I lost money, but my bigger concern is if the health of my hair is suffering bc of this.  It really makes me want to try and learn how to do it myself, but everytime I do thats a disaster as well.  I think I am going to have to pull the manager aside and request that no shampoo girls touch my hair.


 

It sounds to me the shampoo girl may be using different products on your hair than what the stylist uses IMHO.


----------



## freecurl

Subbing!!!

I remember last year I said I would straighten my hair more often to prevent SSKs and tangles, but I chickened out. I was so afraid of heat damage and split ends. I reviewed some of the earlier posters who initially said they would do this, and some of them did suffer some heat damage.
If I were to adopt this regimen, I would try to use a low heat regimen, ie. roller setting without flat ironing.
I have learned a lot from this thread.
Does anyone have fine hair and how did this method work for you? 
If I decide to do this, I will definitely post pics.


----------



## Imani

Whimsy said:


> Maybe try practicing on yourself so you won't be at the mercy of a hit or miss salon visit.  You'll save $$ too.  Good luck!



I've been practicing several times and every time I end up with dry crispy hair. I end up doing more harm than good. I DC, have a steamer, salon quality products/tools, etc.


----------



## jreagins

Subbing to this thread


----------



## bludaydreamr

I have read mixed reviews on SMB since there was a formula change, any naturals using it with good result?


----------



## Missjae09

Like so many others I :heart2: this thread. This summer I have been wearing natural styles because my scalp sweats and it's so hard trying to keep my hair straight in this hot weather. Plus I'm testing it out to see if I can retain more length by not using heat at any rate I plan to start wearing it straight. When I do straighten I an sure to use a heat protectant because I like for my hair to be silky straight. I haven't figured out how to fight reversion. I only straighten with flat irons. I did go to a salon where a hot comb was used and it broke my sensitive nape off. 

When I was relaxed I used heat every day and my hair was healthy so I know that if you take care of your hair, the heat won't be a problem as long as you're not frying it.


----------



## Janet'

Once I reach my goal length, I am going to incorporate heat regularly into my regimen...I love natural, no heat styles, but I love heat styled hair as well...I'm a balanced being (or try to be)! Once I start using heat again, I want to do it right because I don't want to have heat damaged hair so thanks to whoever bumped this thread up!!!


----------



## Lucia

I'll be straightening my hair more often this fall/winter just to change up the style.  I think if you don't fry it and use good technique and DC more often it will be healthy.  I used to straighten more often without any damage, this past spring/summer I haven't been using heat at all.


----------



## redantz00

Lucia said:


> I'll be straightening my hair more often this fall/winter just to change up the style.  I think if you don't fry it and use good technique and DC more often it will be healthy.  I used to straighten more often without any damage, this past spring/summer I haven't been using heat at all.


 
I completely agree!


----------



## Charz




----------



## DDTexlaxed

I always use the lowest settings for my straitening. My Instyler is perfect for the job! I can't wait to be free of relaxed hair. I will have so much more styling options!


----------



## manter26

Does anyone have any advice on heat damage? Can heat damaged hair be transitioned to heat trained for example?

I warned my sister over and over to stop going to salons. She went to a DS twice and JcPenny once, where she had her hair hot combed and flat ironed...all this within a month. The length of her hair is bone straight. Straighter than I've ever seen it with a relaxer even. The entire length is maybe 6 inches at most with 4" heat damage and 4b roots. I really don't want her to suffer breakage, but I just don't know what other options there are without BC'ing again.


----------



## hothair

For heat damage first thing is to do a protein treatment depending on the severity you can use Aphogee 2 min (mild) or the 2 step (strong) after that do a good moisturising DC, wash and DC a few weeks first the hair may just revert.

I'm still doing good with my bi-monthly straightening I dragged out my GHDs a couple of months ago for my last BKT and the results are still here, I think I may now stick to this for my BKTs. So still hoping for APL this Xmas so in a weave to retain as much as I can.


----------



## DKO

I am transitioning to texlax hair. I've gone 9 months with no relaxer then texlaxed. I am going to wait another 6 months if I can without texlaxing again. My goal is to texlax 2 times a year. In the meantime, I've been using Kera Care blow dry lotion and silken seal after applying their leave-in conditioner. I blow dry with a paddle brush then flat iron. My hair is extremely silky and straight. After a few days the roots are not as straight but the rest of my hair stays silky and straight until I wash it again. I found for my hair if I airdry and then try to flat iron, it will be frizzy on the ends and isn't as silky. I also get knots and more tangles. I guess my hair likes the heat better. I can rollerset then press the roots with a flat iron and achieve good results. Not as silky as using the flat iron but good enough. 

I just bought the Mizani Thermasmooth system and I'm going to see if that will eliminate the poofy roots. 

BTW, I either pin curl or just comb my hair back and tie my hair down tight with a silk scarf at night.


----------



## tonia682

I am soooooooo glad for this thread I am transitioning and have tried to straighten my hair 2X with a hot comb. My results were less than stellar...I can agree with the lady with the Chaka Khan hair. My roots when I am done look beyond fuzzy. Any help in this matter is appriciated!


----------



## princessnad

I really get horrible results when I blow dry.  It ends up being rough and frizzy.  My silky, swingy results are when I deep condition then airdry in twists, moisturize then section.  I put a small amount of CHI silk infusion then *the key step is to brush each section with a soft boar bristle brush then chase with the flat iron* (CHI or Solia).  It turns out beautifully and right now I'm on my second week with no sign of frizz.


----------



## avyance

I love Mizani Thermasmoothe.  My roots are very straight and my hair has tons of swing!!  I have very thick 4b hair and I am transitioning with the goal of not cutting off my hair.


----------



## Mdmommy99

My problem is never how to get my hair straight. It's always getting my hair to _stay_  straight. I have a maxiglide and can get my hair sleek, perm straight on setting 5 but within an hour my hair looks puffy. It's still straight but it doesn't have that sleek look to it anymore. Any suggestions on how to keep the sleek look as opposed to the fluffy straight look that I have now?


----------



## Ash-Lilly

I like this thread.  I'm sitting here lamenting over my single strand knots in my MBL natural hair and now think that I should try keeping my hair straight (or straighter) for a while.


----------



## mostamaziing

ihate when people ask me why not juss get a relaxer again -__- relaxers are too much of a hassle.


----------



## tdwillis

I am wondering if this can be done weekly without any heat damage? I love wearing my hair straight.


----------



## ladytee2

I have rollerset 3 weeks in a row.  I still have not come out with a straight set but Im working on it.  I am trying not to comb my hair but I think the only way to keep my hair semi straight in between washes is to wrap it at night.  But I cant wrap my hair without combing.  Are you ladies combing your hair everyday? I am try to stick to my goal of working out 3 - 4 times a week.  My roots are getting puffy.  I have been finger combing and making large pin curls at night.  My hair is wavy.  I would like for it to remain straighter.  Any tips?


----------



## lalablossoms

hello, this is my first post here. i am so happy to find other naturals that straighten. i am a type 4a. i've been relaxed, texturized, and a natural who wears her hair mostly kinky curly. i mostly straighten now and have no regrets. i still wear my natural texture at times and feel comfortable with it but feel that a straight bob style fits my aesthetic the most. before i started straightening regularly i had a lot of length and an afro, i loved it but find i always go back to liking shorter, sleek hair and feel like it suits me the most. 

anyways, i am not afraid of heat, but have a very strict routine that minimizes damage. i find that my hair actually looks smoother by flat ironing than it did after relaxing. with a relaxer my hair looked good maybe a few weeks after my touch ups. flat ironing my hair always looks freshly relaxed and keeps all of it's body and shine plus holds a curl better.

my routine:

- every three to four days i shampoo with suave clarifying shampoo. i find my hair works best with a deep cleansing shampoo over a moisturizing one. i shampoo twice while in the shower.

- i then detangle with suave humectant conditioner and a denman type brush. i like the humectant conditioner because it has keratin protein and serves as a mild reconstructive treatment that smooths and softens my hair. i let the conditioner sit a few minutes while i do my skin care routine in the shower. 

- next i rinse and apply suave tropical coconut conditioner with the same brush. i only apply a dollop to my whole head and let it penetrate before the next step. this is the only leave-in i use.

- now i apply sabino moisture block ( i believe it is now called lok n' blok??? ). i store sabino in a pump container and use one pump for my whole head. i brush this through as well. this is the miracle product. it seals in the moisture from the conditioner, defrizzes, creates a barrier from humidity, and protects from heat. after using this product for months and flat ironing regularly i find that my hair has a great moisture balance, is silky smooth, does not really revert ( i even use this in the heat of summer and my hair stays straight ), i have no heat damage, and i end up using way less product on my hair. plus i rarely get product buildup and my hair is super shiny. i only reapply a tiny bit to my ends and halo maybe on day four because i get a little frizzy the day before i shampoo and to my edges and nape daily to keep them smooth.

- finally i spray my hair with fantasia ic liquid mousse setting lotion to add some hold. 

- i wrap my hair in a towel while i dry off from the shower. i do not like to style my hair soaking wet, so i wrap to get it from wet to damp.

- i blowdry with a vent brush or let airdry in a ponytail and then blowdry. i switch it up depending on my mood. sometimes i like to style right away. sometimes i shampoo the night before and flat iron in the morning. sometimes i shampoo in the morning and flat iron later in the day. i don't have a preference either way and the results are the same.

- once dry i apply another squirt of sabino and brush through this time with the vent brush. i apply a tiny little extra all around my hairline and to more difficult to manage areas. 

- i flat iron with a ceramic iron. i use 430 degrees. the sabino directions recommend 450 degrees, but i just use the heat i have available on my iron. this sounds like a lot but i only need one pass and i haven't seen any heat damage in the 16 months i have been following this routine. i hold at the root for an eight count and then slide down slowly. i do not use a comb at all. i also add waves and curls as i do my one pass because i do not like bone straight hair. i do small sections to ensure even smoothness.

- once flat ironing is complete i do my hairline. i do not apply heat to my baby hairs. i do flat iron close to the edge but the very fine hairs i just use pomade on to slick the baby hairs around my face and nape. i used to use gel but don't anymore because i do not like a hard finish, plus gel is water based. i am still trying to find a pomade i love. every one i like gets discontinued. at the moment i am using got 2b, not my favorite but it's cheap and works until i find a better one.

- to maintain, i am doing a combination of wrapping the back half ( hard to explain how i do it ) and pincurling the front and crown. i got the goodie mosaic curved wrap bobby pins and love them. i tie a long scarf around the perimeter. when i shower i use the goodie mosaic satin lined shower cap. to style i lightly reapply pomade to my baby hairs and then retie the scarf to smooth that for a few minutes while i dress, then i undo my bobby pins and fingerstyle. i am still perfecting my nightime routine to try and get the perfect results from my wrapping/pincurling. i started with it being too flat in some areas and too curly in others. it still always looks fine, just not as perfect as how it is styled the first time.

so that's my advice. everyone is amazed that i do not relax. i am so happy to have such versatile hair. i have pics in my album of my hair worn natural and flat ironed. i also have a pic from a roller set. i haven't rollerset in a while but maybe in the future i will share what i did then. by the way i follow pretty much the same routine when i wear my hair curly except i apply garnier smoothing milk instead of setting lotion and then let airdry.


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle

I'm going to be straightening my hair (myself) for thanksgiving. If all
Is successful, I will post my regimen here. This is my first time straightening in 2 years and my hair brokenofd drastically back then so I hope with better techniques and hair care, everything will be fine


----------



## keelioness

Thanx for posting LaLa...i don't see ur album tho..I am dying to straighten myself. The salon does a great job but I'm ready to he a DIYer..with the exception of braids and weaves


----------



## lalablossoms

txcurly10 said:


> What do you ladies who work out regularly do about keeping your hair straight? I love wearing my hair straightened, but after a good workout, my hair is back to its curly state (well the new growth -- I am transitioning). Unfortunately, I sweat a lot. If anyone has any suggestions I would love to hear them!


 
i don't try to workout and maintain my style. i plan my shampoos to be after workouts. so i get all of my activity in twice a week so that i shampoo and restyle every three or four days. that means a long block of exercise time twice a week, but that works better with my schedule of work and school anyway. my hair does start to get oily and my scalp greasy by this time anyway and i find my style stays freshest this way. if i'm having a rough week i can stretch to a week. it's not my favorite choice and my scalp starts to itch and bother me, plus my hair starts getting that heavy waxy feel. if for some reason i broke a sweat more than twice a week i just wear my hair natural those days. like in the hottest time of the summer i wear my hair natural a lot, more because of sweat than actual reversion. the sabino is no joke and my hair will stay pretty straight. at the worst i get a naturally wavy look if anything. but i cannot deal with sweaty hair and my hair starts feeling sticky. so when it's that bad i just do wash and gos and wear what i call a pixie fro, frohawk it, or i put my hair into a puff or two.


----------



## lalablossoms

keelioness said:


> Thanx for posting LaLa...i don't see ur album tho..I am dying to straighten myself. The salon does a great job but I'm ready to he a DIYer..with the exception of braids and weaves


 
that's strange. i thought i uploaded like 10 pics earlier. i'll try again.


----------



## lalablossoms

ok i fixed the problem and got my pics in. i just realized only a few do you see my hair close up, so i will take some more soon for texture shots and maybe a good before/after set.


----------



## Beverly Ann Properties

I flat ironed my hair this past weekend.  I used the comb chase method with my Sedu flat iron.  I am pleased with the overall results. I will see how long my hair will stay straight before it reverts.


----------



## Janet'

@Beverly Ann Properties, your hair has really grown!!


----------



## Beverly Ann Properties

Thanks Janet'. It has grown because I have incorporated all of the knowledge I have learned from all of you wonderful hair growers on this forum. I love your color and your length.


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09

dicapr said:


> I have seen alot of threads about naturals who are thinking of wearing their hair straightened more often or most of the time.  I for one do not think that regular heat usage on natural hair has to be damaging.  I look at my great-aunts who pressed their hair weekly most of their lives and had waist length or longer hair when they were younger and now keep it at APL in their 80's.  I think that alot of understanding of how to use heat has bee  n lost.  Maybe those who use heat and still have healthy hair can share thier knowledge.  Also, those of use who have some unfortunate setbacks can share their knowledge so that others do not make the same mistakes.  Also, any reversion friendly hairstyle tips would be helpful.  Alot of us are at a loss what to do when our hair starts poofing.  If we can learn to work with the semi-straight we can reduce our heat usage and keep from having to trim so often.



I'm so glad I found this thread!! After wearing my hair in braids until I was 16 I started pressing and still press every 2-3 weeks except during the summer months.  When I first came to LHCF I thought I would have to stop pressing and go back to braids full time which I really didn't want to do.  But I switched up my regimen and I've been having monster growth that has my stylists impressed.  I've been a little lazy lately since I'm in law school but hopefully when finals are over I'll be able to get fully back on track.  I'm washing my hair tonight so after my hair is pressed I'll see if I can find time to post pictures.  I'm in the BSL challenge for 2011 and I need to compare pics from a couple months ago.


----------



## keelioness

ScorpioBeauty09 said:


> I'm so glad I found this thread!! After wearing my hair in braids until I was 16 I started pressing and still press every 2-3 weeks except during the summer months. When I first came to LHCF I thought I would have to stop pressing and go back to braids full time which I really didn't want to do. But I switched up my regimen and I've been having monster growth that has my stylists impressed. I've been a little lazy lately since I'm in law school but hopefully when finals are over I'll be able to get fully back on track. I'm washing my hair tonight so after my hair is pressed I'll see if I can find time to post pictures. I'm in the BSL challenge for 2011 and I need to compare pics from a couple months ago.


 How have u changed ur reggie? I'm asking because i'm pressing every 3-4 weeks so far and hope that wont be too rough on my hair..also u say u dont press in the summer? what do u do? I'm thinking of weave for the summer..TIA


----------



## EllePixie

I know that your hair can still look healthy if you straighten, ie, not breaking, still retaining length, etc, but most of the naturals I talk to who straighten weekly or biweekly tell me that their hair does not revert back to its curly state anymore. That's what I am worried about - is there anyone who straightens frequently who has no problem going back to their original texture (not loosened)? 

That being said...I straightened my hair again, this time doing the comb chase method, and it came out MUCH better - however, my hair super thick, so a few minutes after I am done with my flat iron, it's already begun to grow - I got in ONE pic (lol) before it started getting really big so I just put it in two little kid braids, and will probably do more braids tonight for a braid out.


----------



## UrbainChic

I am considering going straight for the winter, but I am terribly afraid of heat damage on my curls. 

Do you straight naturals follow up with protein treatments after all your straightening?  currently don't incorporate any protein into my routine, but was thinking that doing so would be a good way to have a proactive approach to keeping heat damage at bay. Thoughts?


----------



## EllePixie

UrbainChic said:


> I am considering going straight for the winter, but I am terribly afraid of heat damage on my curls.
> 
> Do you straight naturals follow up with protein treatments after all your straightening?  currently don't incorporate any protein into my routine, but was thinking that doing so would be a good way to have a proactive approach to keeping heat damage at bay. Thoughts?


Always do a PT after. I am protein sensitive, but if I straighten, the first thing I do when I go back to curly is a PT. But, I will say I don't do a heavy one like Aphogee, just a light one - usually I use AO GPB.


----------



## Rocky91

i can definitely attest to a protein treatment being essential for regular straightening. i've been using quite a bit of heat to blend with this weave, and protein is keeping my hair strong and healthy.
i use the aphogee 2-minute, and i also use a yogurt and egg mixture.


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09

dicapr said:


> I have seen alot of threads about naturals who are thinking of wearing their hair straightened more often or most of the time.  I for one do not think that regular heat usage on natural hair has to be damaging.  I look at my great-aunts who pressed their hair weekly most of their lives and had waist length or longer hair when they were younger and now keep it at APL in their 80's.  I think that alot of understanding of how to use heat has bee  n lost.  Maybe those who use heat and still have healthy hair can share thier knowledge.  Also, those of use who have some unfortunate setbacks can share their knowledge so that others do not make the same mistakes.  Also, any reversion friendly hairstyle tips would be helpful.  Alot of us are at a loss what to do when our hair starts poofing.  If we can learn to work with the semi-straight we can reduce our heat usage and keep from having to trim so often.





keelioness said:


> How have u changed ur reggie? I'm asking because i'm pressing every 3-4 weeks so far and hope that wont be too rough on my hair..also u say u dont press in the summer? what do u do? I'm thinking of weave for the summer..TIA



Flat ironing every 3-4 weeks with a heat protectant shouldn't be too rough but every person's hair is different.  Try it out and see how you're hair does.

The major new thing in my reggie is I've started deep conditioning for at least an hour every time I wash with Pantene's Breakage Defense (Beautiful Lengths) Conditioner.  That got my hair retaining length pretty quickly.  I also started taking vitamins, especially B-Complex and making sure my hair is moisturized at all times, particularly at the ends.

I don't press during the summer because I swim so I get it braided for at least a month when I'm on vacation.  But if you don't wants braids then a weave would be fine just make sure it's a good one that doesn't pull too much on the hair.

Hope this helps.


----------



## keelioness

Thanx for ur reply Scorpio


----------



## zamaih

EllePixie said:


> I know that your hair can still look healthy if you straighten, ie, not breaking, still retaining length, etc, but most of the naturals I talk to who straighten weekly or biweekly tell me that their hair does not revert back to its curly state anymore. That's what I am worried about - is there anyone who straightens frequently who has no problem going back to their original texture (not loosened)?
> 
> That being said...I straightened my hair again, this time doing the comb chase method, and it came out MUCH better - however, my hair super thick, so a few minutes after I am done with my flat iron, it's already begun to grow - I got in ONE pic (lol) before it started getting really big so I just put it in two little kid braids, and will probably do more braids tonight for a braid out.


 
I flat iron my hair every week to 2 weeks (or rollerset) and my hair reverts every time. I deep condition under my steamer after every wash and use CHI silk infusion & motions heat protector spray. I've had no problem with heat damage, In the past I did because I was using the flat iron everyday. I'm really gentile with my hair and do a lot to protect it from the heat I use.


----------



## zamaih

zamaih said:


> I flat iron my hair every week to 2 weeks (or rollerset) and my hair reverts every time. I deep condition under my steamer after every wash and use CHI silk infusion & motions heat protector spray. I've had no problem with heat damage, In the past I did because I was using the flat iron everyday. I'm really gentile with my hair and do a lot to protect it from the heat I use.


 
Oh and I use Aphogee 2 minute reconstructor at least once a month. I'm MBL btw, a couple inches from WL.


----------



## EllePixie

zamaih said:


> I flat iron my hair every week to 2 weeks (or rollerset) and my hair reverts every time. I deep condition under my steamer after every wash and use CHI silk infusion & motions heat protector spray. I've had no problem with heat damage, In the past I did because I was using the flat iron everyday. I'm really gentile with my hair and do a lot to protect it from the heat I use.



Zamaih thank you SO MUCH! I'm looking at your blog - awesome information! I am terrible at straightening, but I really want to be able to have versatile natural hair without ruining my curl pattern and needing to transition again. 

And your hair is beautiful!


----------



## zamaih

EllePixie said:


> Zamaih thank you SO MUCH! I'm looking at your blog - awesome information! I am terrible at straightening, but I really want to be able to have versatile natural hair without ruining my curl pattern and needing to transition again.
> 
> And your hair is beautiful!


 
Aww thanks!


----------



## fluffyforever

So, I decided that I want to be a heat straightened natural. I just chopped my BSL/MBL hair to 1.5 - 2 inches all around last week. I couldn't deal with the SSK and regular knots. So this time around, I plan on keeping my ends straight. This should help me retain more length too. I figure that I could get back to BSL/MBL in half the time (2 yrs) it took me to get there the first time (4 yrs).

I have 2 problems when straightening, however. I cannot get my ends to separate and stay that way before I flat iron and my straight hair has no weight and doesn't lay down.

Does anyone know of a good tutorial for blow drying? I figure that blow drying my ends would help separate and pre straighten them before flat ironing. I tried the comb chase method on stretched hair, but my hair won't keep going thru the comb without catching. I need semi straight hair before I can comb chase. I also tried the tension method when blow drying, but that doesn't get my ends separated either.


----------



## zamaih

fluffyforever said:


> So, I decided that I want to be a heat straightened natural. I just chopped my BSL/MBL hair to 1.5 - 2 inches all around last week. I couldn't deal with the SSK and regular knots. So this time around, I plan on keeping my ends straight. This should help me retain more length too. I figure that I could get back to BSL/MBL in half the time (2 yrs) it took me to get there the first time (4 yrs).
> 
> I have 2 problems when straightening, however. I cannot get my ends to separate and stay that way before I flat iron and my straight hair has no weight and doesn't lay down.
> 
> Does anyone know of a good tutorial for blow drying? I figure that blow drying my ends would help separate and pre straighten them before flat ironing. I tried the comb chase method on stretched hair, but my hair won't keep going thru the comb without catching. I need semi straight hair before I can comb chase. I also tried the tension method when blow drying, but that doesn't get my ends separated either.


 
Here's a good blowdrying video

YouTube - SalonCabelo's Channel

She uses a denman brush. I usually use the tension method but if I want it really straight, I'll use a denman brush to blowdry.


----------



## Rocky91

bump bump bump. 
question: has anyone used elasta qp's mango butter on their straight hair?? i'm scared to try it, because my hair gets weighed down so easily, but i've heard of it being good.

i'm due for a flat-iron job probably next week. i plan to wear my hair straight during finals, because it's quicker to just unwrap and go, rather than take down my twists, arrange my hair etc. can't wait to see if i've retained length since my last length check.


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle

Thanks! I was just looking for this. I straightened last week and was able to get my natural hair bone straight. Most if not all of my ng has reverted because I had dance class Monday but the good thing is I don't have heat damage. So my technique is a keeper!

For anyone who's interested, I washed with Nutrine Garlic Shampoo (for shedding) and then Nexxus Therappe. I t-shirt dried for about 15-20 minutes and then applied a mixture of tresemme moisture rich and silk elements mega cholesterol using the relaxer method. I left this in for at LEAST 5 hours but not really sure. Detangled in 6 sections and rinsed. T-shirt dried and then applied GVP Redken Anti-Snap and Sabino Moisture Block in 12 sections and braided each section. I airdried overnight and then the next day I flat ironed on 395 with two passes. Pics are in my album.

Rocky91, I've never tried the elasta qp mango butter I just used oil sheen or a serum to lubricate my hair.


----------



## HairLiberty

I just found this awesome thread!

I have fine hair and my curls are 4a, so straightening really helps me avoid knots and tangles.  I follow this method...
How to Straighten Natural Hair - Do-It-Yourself | Hair Liberty :: Free Yourself

I don't comb chase because I don't like the breakage that comes with it.  I let them comb chase when I go to the salon for my trim, but that's it.

@fluffyforever: Wrap lotion or mousse will help your hair ends separate and not get tangled on each other.  The ingredient to look for is polyquaternium-11.

@Rocky91: Elasta QP mango butter is light and it leaves my hair pretty soft. HTH


----------



## keelioness

Nice blog hair liberty. Thank you.


----------



## PrissyPJ

Hi ladies, I have decided to try to keep my natural hair straight during the winter. I have soft, fine, 4b hair. Can someone recommend something that might work for moisturing that wouldn't weight my hair down? Thanks,


----------



## dlove

PrissyPJ said:


> Hi ladies, I have decided to try to keep my natural hair straight during the winter. I have soft, fine, 4b hair. Can someone recommend something that might work for moisturing that wouldn't weight my hair down? Thanks,


 
Wild Hair Growth Oil in the yellow bottle


----------



## darlingdiva

PrissyPJ said:


> Hi ladies, I have decided to try to keep my natural hair straight during the winter. I have soft, fine, 4b hair. Can someone recommend something that might work for moisturing that wouldn't weight my hair down? Thanks,


 
Jane Carter Solution Nourish & Shine


----------



## EllePixie

***Bumping for heat trainers*** I know it's not exactly the same but it's similar.


----------



## Ltown

I've always had frizzy hair relaxed and natural, so thanks for bumping. I'm not press with straight hair because I workout and sweat alot but any information I get is helpful.


----------



## HairLiberty

PrissyPJ said:


> Hi ladies, I have decided to try to keep my natural hair straight during the winter. I have soft, fine, 4b hair. Can someone recommend something that might work for moisturing that wouldn't weight my hair down? Thanks,



Thank you for the compliment Keelioness!

Paul Mitchell Super Skinny Serum is the answer to your question, PrissyPJ.  It has a special silicone in it that can penetrate the hair shaft... "trimethylsil..."
The overall effect is like moisturizing with coconut oil but w/o the greasiness.

Whenever I straighten my hair for a business trip, I take PM SSS with me and use it the whole time.  I have very fine hair, so the fact that I can use it for a week without build up seems like a miracle!

Ok, ladies I told you my secret! If I start to have trouble finding it in stores, I know who to blame!


----------



## CrownCola

EllePixie said:


> ***Bumping for heat trainers*** I know it's not exactly the same but it's similar.



Thanks.  This, find a"similar" a type of thread is what I've grown accustomed to, with the limited info floating 'round.
It would be nice to see a support thread for heat trainers (sans the controversy).


Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle

Gonna straighten my hair Saturday but I will deviate from what I normally do. I'm going to blowdry this time and use only one pass of the flat iron. Someone once said that amount of reversion decreases with the use of a blowdryer versus air drying. I'm also going to use French Perm Stabilizer as my final condition in order to close the cuticles. Another suggestion to prevent reversion. Will post comparison pics this weekend.


----------



## ajargon02

rosie said:


> Okay ladies, I have a question.
> 
> How do you wrap your hair?
> 
> I have tried it, but I cannot get it to do right.
> 
> The last time I tried to wrap my hair it was abot 4-5 inches long.
> 
> If there is a demo or tutorial that you can point me to, I would appreciate it.



I too struggle with wrapping. This is what I have found

YouTube - How to Wrap Your Hair With a Scarf


----------



## ajargon02

Ms Lala said:


> Any suggestions on products to prevent puffiness?  I mean immediately after I flat iron sometimes my hair puffs up, it straight but it is very light and fluffy if that makes sense.



This is the issue that I am having. I KNOW EXACTLY what you mean. The last time I got my entire hair straightened was like 5-6 yrs ago and that was done in the salon. I am trying this DIY, but it's not workin out too well. So I continue reading on to see what I am doing wrong.


----------



## Napp

ajargon02 said:


> This is the issue that I am having. I KNOW EXACTLY what you mean. The last time I got my entire hair straightened was like 5-6 yrs ago and that was done in the salon. I am trying this DIY, but it's not workin out too well. So I continue reading on to see what I am doing wrong.



i havent figured this out either. when i use little to no products i get my hair straight but its puffy,flies everywhere and goes outward.ZERO hangtime and my hair feels crispy on top of that. for the life of me i do not know what im doing wrong.i tried rollersetting with a leave in and my hair got very straight but it had no movement.

that is why i started to use pressing oil. i get movement and my hair hangs down and isnt puffy. i would like to have good dry press results just so i can have an option but i have a feeling it just doesnt work on my kind of hair.


----------



## ADB

I'm natural but I prefer to flat iron or press my hair.  For me it's just easier to take care of straightened and it's low maintenance.  I've never had a problem with heat.  As a teenager I would get my hair pressed every 2 weeks.  I currently get it pressed once a month.  I find that my ends are much thicker and don't split much when I only get a press once a month.  My hair stylist uses some type of serum on my hair as a heat protectant before she presses it.  My old hair stylist use to use Paul Mitchell Serum.  Both work well and my hair comes out silky.  My presses have always lasted at least a month.  My hair is 3C , 4A'ish.  At night I oil my hair either with Coconut oil, Amla Oil, or Paul Mitchell's Serum.  Then I'll braid it and put on my satin cap.


----------



## ajargon02

Val said:


> I need help on getting rid of frizz....my ends stay frizzy when I straighten my hair myself.


Yup, same issue here. My roots and length are super straight, but the ends are frizzy. I have been using the comb/chase method, the tension blow dry method, none of which worked out. 



AtlantaJJ said:


> Now the thing is I have a GANG of shampoos with SLS's in them. I am going to bite the bullet and either sell them or give them away


In her blog, Choicoro recommends to add aloe vera juice to the poo's with SLS's in them to combat this. I don't know if it will truly help or not though. 



liberationtheory said:


> Any ideas of how to keep the itchies at bay to stretch the straightening job?Thanks!


Vinegar Rinse Cleanser Cures Itchy Scalp
I have a section in the back & middle section of my scalp that only itches like this when it's winter (according to my hair journal, and I didn't even realize this was a winter issue for me  ) so I came across this site. Now I WILL NOT PAY 25.00 for this stuff, and I happened to have most all the ingredients on hand. 
_*Site recipie*_: O_rganic Apple Cider Vinegar, Aloe Vera
Juice, Purified Spring Water, Willow Bark
Extract, Licorice Root Extract, Manuka Oil,
Nettle Root Extract, Horsetail Extract,
Rosemary Extract, Burdock Root Extract,
Sage Extract, Honeysuckle Flower Extract,
Sweet Orange Blossom Essential Oil, Lemon
Essential Oil, Natural Gum_

My recipe: *Organic Apple Cider Vinegar, Aloe Vera
Juice, filtered Water, Willow Bark,Nettle Root, Horsetail,
Rosemary, Burdock Root,Sage, Honeysuckle Flower,
Sweet Orange Blossom Essential Oil
*Just boiled down the mix with the herbs in a muslin sack, cooled, and added about 1qt water and used this as my final rinse. Worked like a charm. Just be careful with how much acv and aloe you use. Don't want to dry out your hair from the acidity.


----------



## ajargon02

fluffyforever said:


> I have 2 problems when straightening.I cannot get my ends to separate and stay that way before I flat iron





fluffyforever said:


> and my straight hair has no weight and doesn't lay down.



I have the same issue. I think for me it boils down to technique and tools. Being someone that doesn't ever straighten, this is TOTALLY a new thing for me to do every once in a blue moon. 



fluffyforever said:


> Does anyone know of a good tutorial for blow drying?



YouTube - How to Blow Dry Part 1
YouTube - How to Blow Dry Part 2

For others, this was a good tutorial on flat ironing and tips for the type of flat iron to use:YouTube - How To Flat Iron

More: YouTube - PinksBlowDryMethod
YouTube - blow dry

There are several things after reading this entire thread and seeing you tube's that I will change.

*1. change up the leave in condish*
   - I was doing like normal with the kimmaytube leave (which is great for my non-heat styling which I am in 99.5% of the time )  in with a little extra oil over it. My blowdried hair felt soft, had some movement, but still felt slightly coated.

*2. Clarify before begining.*
   - It was a snap decision to straighten, as I haven't done it for many years. I just used the normal moisturizing poo, then did a light 50/50 mix protein/moisture conditioner under the heating cap. I didn't do the steaming as many had suggested.

*3. Possibly in the future invest in a better blow dryer and flat iron and round or paddled brush with ionic technology *
     -The blow dryer that I use from wally world: Revon Ionic Styler 1875 watt dryer. It doesn't get very hot ( which I like ) but it's not the best for getting super straight blowouts. I have a flat iron, that I also got (same spot ) Infinity by Conair. Only goes up to 395 F, ( I am afraid of too much heat leading to damage ) and the plates are coated, so once the coating comes off, time to trash it or trade it in @ sally's for $5 off a styling device. I don't have any ionic brushes or bone combs, so that may be another option for me as well. 

*4. USE MY STEAMER FOR DC BEFORE BEGINNING. *
     - As mentioned before, I didn't steam this go round. 

We'll see how it works out. I figure the next time that I choose to be more adventurous then I will have to have all my ducks in a row!


----------



## RZILYNT

Hello ladies, I have not read the entire thread but, a friend of mine has had success with using Mizani Thermasmooth.Consists of Poo conditioner and serum and her hair straight with no frizz until her next shampoo. I have purchased it, but have not used it yet.
I am transitioning now and plan to use it this summer. Just a thought.


----------



## tdwillis

Napp said:


> i havent figured this out either. when i use little to no products i get my hair straight but its puffy,flies everywhere and goes outward.ZERO hangtime and my hair feels crispy on top of that. for the life of me i do not know what im doing wrong.i tried rollersetting with a leave in and my hair got very straight but it had no movement.
> 
> that is why i started to use pressing oil. i get movement and my hair hangs down and isnt puffy. i would like to have good dry press results just so i can have an option but i have a feeling it just doesnt work on my kind of hair.


 
I totally agree. I just purchased APEX pressing oil and now my presses are smooth and silky like they were when I was a child. I love it! However I am afraid that these type of silky presses will make me addicted to flatironing again.


----------



## rara171

i haven't been in the hair forum for AGES, but i'm glad i caught this thread.

the only thing to add is my hair gets bone straight and silky afer a demi-permanent treatment. i usually jet black and it looks fantastic afterward.


----------



## Napp

tdwillis said:


> I totally agree. I just purchased APEX pressing oil and now my presses are smooth and silky like they were when I was a child. I love it! However I am afraid that these type of silky presses will make me addicted to flatironing again.


yeah apex is my boo! before i stared using bone straight hair was a hit or miss occurrence and didnt last nearly as long.
some of use just need da GREASE


----------



## tdwillis

^^^I know. I cannot believe that I just needed grease. That was just going backwards for me. I was scared that I am going to fry my hair and I cannot wait to see if it will revert next week.


----------



## sleepflower

I am very glad I found this thread. I have picked up a lot of information. My hair is up in twists right now, but I hope to make heat straightening a part of my 'toolkit' by this time next year. I have always wanted to wear my hair straightened. Not most or all of the time, just whenever I felt like it! I am subbing for any future tips and stories.


----------



## virtuenow

Napp said:


> i havent figured this out either. when i use little to no products i get my hair straight but its puffy,flies everywhere and goes outward.ZERO hangtime and my hair feels crispy on top of that. for the life of me i do not know what im doing wrong.i tried rollersetting with a leave in and my hair got very straight but it had no movement.
> 
> that is why i started to use pressing oil. i get movement and my hair hangs down and isnt puffy. i would like to have good dry press results just so i can have an option but i have a feeling it just doesnt work on my kind of hair.


 
I used to have similar results, until I found oil rinses.  It has replaced my old school greasing before press/flatiron.  My results are now shiny, have weight, and moisture/softness for first time.  Before, if I used no product and just heat protectant, I would get dry looking, fly away, weightless, semi-straight hair.  Furthermore, Icouldn't use the comb chase method b/c it would snag out my hair (I have 4b dry hair).  Now, with oil rinses, the comb jsut glides thru my hair.  I use castor oil.  Here is the link to the oil rinse thread: 
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/ha...-discussion/150965-dont-sleep-oil-rinses.html


----------



## Napp

virtuenow said:


> I used to have similar results, until I found oil rinses.  It has replaced my old school greasing before press/flatiron.  My results are now shiny, have weight, and moisture/softness for first time.  Before, if I used no product and just heat protectant, I would get dry looking, fly away, weightless, semi-straight hair.  Furthermore, Icouldn't use the comb chase method b/c it would snag out my hair (I have 4b dry hair).  Now, with oil rinses, the comb jsut glides thru my hair.  I use castor oil.  Here is the link to the oil rinse thread:
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/ha...-discussion/150965-dont-sleep-oil-rinses.html



your dry results sound exactly like mine. i still cannot get snag free hair with the flat iron + chase method! it must be pressed! i will look into oil rinsing. i wonder how that would work because i am not a fan of oils in my hair(i know it sounds like an oxymoron but apex doesnt leave my hair feeling oily like actual oils do...)i might try this if i ever attempt to do another dry press.


----------



## Rei

virtuenow said:


> I used to have similar results, until I found oil rinses.  It has replaced my old school greasing before press/flatiron.  My results are now shiny, have weight, and moisture/softness for first time.  Before, if I used no product and just heat protectant, I would get dry looking, fly away, weightless, semi-straight hair.  Furthermore, Icouldn't use the comb chase method b/c it would snag out my hair (I have 4b dry hair).  Now, with oil rinses, the comb jsut glides thru my hair.  I use castor oil.  Here is the link to the oil rinse thread:
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/ha...-discussion/150965-dont-sleep-oil-rinses.html



omg

I tried this a couple days ago and my hair is SO. MOISTURIZED
thank you! 
I have 4b superdry hair too and I never could detangle well enough for the  comb chase to do anything but rip out my hair. I haven't flatironed using this method yet but even for just blowdrying its SO much better :reddancer:


----------



## virtuenow

Rei said:


> omg
> 
> I tried this a couple days ago and my hair is SO. MOISTURIZED
> thank you!
> I have 4b superdry hair too and I never could detangle well enough for the comb chase to do anything but rip out my hair. I haven't flatironed using this method yet but even for just blowdrying its SO much better :reddancer:


 
Awesome.  I actually tried it with airdrying first...Great results...Then I tried blowdrying, really good results.  The blow dryer glides thru (then I chase/detangle w/Tangle teezer and use a little tension).  Finally, I gave it a try with the flat iron.  I finally found what I needed for a good flat iron job at home.  I didn't need to moisturize for the whole week.  I use nioxin bliss thermal protector, by the way, as my heat protectant (only spray it on right before blowdry each section, and no other products). 



Napp said:


> your dry results sound exactly like mine. i still cannot get snag free hair with the flat iron + chase method! it must be pressed! i will look into oil rinsing. i wonder how that would work because i am not a fan of oils in my hair(i know it sounds like an oxymoron but apex doesnt leave my hair feeling oily like actual oils do...)i might try this if i ever attempt to do another dry press.


 
You should probably try oil rinses with just air drying (if that's what you usually do)...This will help you get a feel for if you really like the oil rinses-- since u said you don't like oils.  Then try it w/a blow dry session.  Try it out at different levels before jumping right into the flat ironing.  That way you will know how much oil to use, what oil works best, and how much rinsing you need.  I rinse more thouroughly w/hot water when I plan to flat iron.


----------



## Napp

well i have en event coming up soon so i will probably try it out then. i am trying to get that thermal bliss too. im getting the tiny bottle though just to try it out. i havent used heat protectant in a while but i saw that this was highly recommended and plus reneice uses it. i am trying to get reniece results at home!that is when i know i have arrived


----------



## Seeking8Rights

Are you ladies, blow drying and pressing/flat ironing your own hair?

If so, what are you using because I would love to save some money and do it myself.


----------



## mostamaziing

ineed to invest in a better heat protectant  silk elements aint cuttin it no more


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09

I think a lack of moisture is affecting my retention rate so I'm going to try Neutrogena Triple Moisturizer Split end mender as my new moisturizer and CHI Silk Infusion before I blow dry.  My scalp's also been itchy lately so I'm also going to try some Castor Oil.


----------



## ebsalita

Robin41 said:


> This is a great thread.  The times I've tried to flat iron my own hair, I still ended up looking like Chaka Khan and Diana Ross's love child.  It was still wild looking.  Maybe I'll let my stylist try and see if she can get that relaxed look for me.



 I feel you with the Chaka and Diana reference.  I blow dry, begin straightening from the back and by the time I've reached the middle, it's already poofing at the back!

Anyone able to advise where I might be going wrong.  I wash and dry wiith head and shoulders hydrating shampoo then blow dry wih little Mizani serum type stuff, think it's called therma smooth.  Then I flatiron. 

Result: POOF!!!


----------



## naturalagain2

^^^^Did you DC before you flat ironed?


----------



## ebsalita

naturalagain2 said:


> ^^^^Did you DC before you flat ironed?



naturalagain2

Sorry for delayed response.  No I did not deep condition.   I haven't in months 

I liked pantene winter rescue, I'm going to get a pot and give it a go.  Thanks


----------



## naturalagain2

Deep conditioning should help. And for me the type of DC makes a difference too. My hair would do that even when DC'ing for example, with Aubrey Organics I would use to DC with before straightening and it would poof up. I started using Megasilk Deep Conditioning Treatment and that gave me a silkier finish. I think DC'ing should help with the poof factor.
...Just my two cents


----------



## ceedeelight

Hi,
  I'm having an issue with my hair. I've been natural for 4 years but I've recently started wearing it flat iron more often. Since I sweat in my head a lot, my flat iron does not last long at all. about 2 weeks max. *My issue is once the poof sets in at the roots ( the rest is still straight) how do you comb your hair?*
  I know I'm not really wording it correctly, but *should I even be combing it at the root once it puffs up or just use my fingers*? 
I am using Wide tooth bone comb, but i'm still experincing shedding/breakage.
I'm experiencing my hair coming out at the root (little white tip at the end of hair). It's Not a lot, but still coming out/shedding none the less. 
  I would love to be able to go 1 month on a press, but b/c I sweat and tend to manipulate my hair more when it's flat ironed and that's when I notice the most shedding, I don't know how It can be done. 
  Any suggestions? Please let me know if I didn't make sense with my question.


----------



## ResultsMayVary

[bumping] not really looking for advice on how to straighten my natural hair, but what my regimen should consist of if I plan to flat iron more often.


----------



## vivEz daNs lamouR

ResultsMayVary said:


> [bumping] not really looking for advice on how to straighten my natural hair, but what my regimen should consist of if I plan to flat iron more often.



Just chiming in. 

I flat iron my hair roughly every 1.5 to 2 weeks, and my regimen MUST consist of a wash, DC with a good conditioner, final conditioner rinse, and then blow dry and flat iron. 

I've been able to achieve just past BSL in a little over two years by straightening my hair and sticking to the same reggie.


----------



## Rocky91

vivEz daNs lamouR said:


> Just chiming in.
> 
> I flat iron my hair roughly every 1.5 to 2 weeks, and my regimen MUST consist of a wash, DC with a good conditioner, final conditioner rinse, and then blow dry and flat iron.
> 
> I've been able to achieve just past BSL in a little over two years by straightening my hair and sticking to the same reggie.



vivEz daNs lamouR, your hair is absolutely gorgeous!!
do you bun or pin up your hair during the week at all?


----------



## vivEz daNs lamouR

Rocky91 said:


> vivEz daNs lamouR, your hair is absolutely gorgeous!!
> do you bun or pin up your hair during the week at all?



Thanks! 

Honestly, I _should_ do more protective styles, but I rarely do. I decided that for now I would enjoy my hair and all of the hard work I've put in for the last two years.

Once I'm home though my hair immediately goes into pin curls with a silk scarf.


----------



## tapioca_pudding

vivEz daNs lamouR - May I ask what your wet texture looks like?  As in, do you have a slight wave as opposed to a curl pattern?  I want to start flat ironing my hair about once a month, but I still want to be able to wear wash n go's without stringy ends.. Your hair is gorjus!!


----------



## vivEz daNs lamouR

tapioca_pudding said:


> vivEz daNs lamouR - May I ask what your wet texture looks like?  As in, do you have a slight wave as opposed to a curl pattern?  I want to start flat ironing my hair about once a month, but I still want to be able to wear wash n go's without stringy ends.. Your hair is gorjus!!



I still have a curl pattern, I don't have many recent curly photos up but if you search my username you can see my texture.


----------



## Lynnerie

^
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=481522

Hope you don't mind me posting the link. You have beautiful hair curly and straight.


----------



## LuvlyRain3

I plan on flat ironing this weekend. any tips ladies??

Sent from my VM670 using VM670


----------



## Distorted Barbie

subbing..............


----------



## SkySurfer

Subbing too


----------



## natalie20121

So I've been natural for over a year. Last relaxer was June 2009 and now I'm at the point where I miss my straight hair and just really love the look. I think I will go from wearing my natural texture to pressing ever week or 2 to see if i can combat some of the ssk's that are killing me. I will be subbing this thread for tips and inspiration from naturals who have grown their hair long while using heat consistently.


----------



## divinefavor

Subbing for straightening natural hair tips


----------



## DDTexlaxed

I can get my hair strait, but it poofs up something terrible! I need a product that can help me keep my hair strait without having to touch it up so much.  I will invest in the apex pressing oil. Thanks ladies for this thread!


----------



## TopShelf

I straightened my hair for the 3rd time since my BC in Sept 2010. This time my hair is dyed and I have been cowashing for atleast the past two weeks. I have been keeping my hair well moisturized. I deep condtioned over night and with steam for 30 mins, with a combination of SIlk Elements Megasilk and Silk Dreams Vanilla silk and then air dried to about %90 with aphogee pro vitamin leave in, chi silk infusion and sabino moisture block in my hair ( I don't care if my hair is bouncy so i did kind of overkill with the heat protectants). Then blow dried on med heat/high speed. 

My flat iron of choice. Purchased at TJ Maxx for $39.99






Texture differences:





Final Result, which I really really liked. This is my pincurl result.:


----------



## ButterflyBAP

I have virgin hair.  After about 15 months of the curly look, I made the decision to go back to flat ironing.  I am tightly coiled and the SSKs were killing me.  

It is funny because I thought that I would always have a TWA.  Now I am ready for length.

Below is the result of my hair flat iron.  My hairdresser did it.  It was bouncy, had wind in my hair and most importantly it reverted back. 






Now I am trying to recreate this at home!  I do ok, but there is room for improvement.


----------



## DDTexlaxed

I finally found a way to do this on my hair without damage.  I am incorporating Aphoghee products and using a lower heat setting. I'm going to try roller setting again instead of blow drying. I am using a curling iron on medium heat instead of a flat iron. That works even better than a flat iron because it enlarges my curl from my dry roller set. I am slowly getting better at my hair. I am also now officially 10 months post my second BC. I will do this during the winter and do wet buns in the Spring/ Summer time. I hope by then I can do a decent ponytail.   For me, the products really made a difference on my hair. I use Aphoghee deep Moisture shampoo and then the Aphoghee 2 minute Reconstruct with a baggy. I don't use the one you need heat.  I rinse with lukewarm water and use the Aphoghee leave in. I use the green tea reconstruct mist before I blow dry. I will try a roller set next wash day before blow drying .  I used a curling iron today on my hair today and it was better for me. I wrapped my hair for the first time today. My hair feels so soft and moisturized. I love it!


----------



## keelioness

Has anyone tried this method? Her results are amazing.She flat irons with shea butter
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sxL9yRZwUDE


----------



## bronzebomb

subbing, I've been thinking about becoming a straight natural.  My shrinkage is too much and my hair is hard to maintain.


----------



## Distorted Barbie

bump bump bump


----------



## QUEENJAMES231

Subbing! I prefer my hair curly but when I do straight it will be good to have this information handy


----------



## mstokes2008

Straightened my hair tonight!! Its so thick and has grown! Only dilemma is that its big and kinda poofy. Guess I need to work on my technique. Will be wrapping tonight and possibly doing a silk wrap tomorrow to hopefully flatten it out some.


----------



## 05girl

Ahh, so this is the thread for me! I'm transitioning (13 months), but my almost SL hair is permanently straight from weekly straightening.  I kinda like it, but kinda want to experience my curls as well :/


----------



## ItsMeFre

I am going to have to start straightening every 2 weeks. I thought blow drying would be enough to ward of SSK's and split ends but it hasn't worked. Plus I need a change, I'm bored. I think I will straighten every 2 weeks until May on a low heat setting.


----------



## Kimbosheart

I really need to join this thread. I will be reading through these posts to see if there are any great tips I could use.


----------



## pet

I never knew this thread existed!  Love it!


----------



## Southern Belle

Subscribing.


----------



## SVT

For those whose hair poofs as they press, have you tried using a small fan to stay cool or maybe your blow dryer on cool?

I keep a fan or my blow dryer pointed on me so the heat won't linger. If necessary, I'll turn around so the cool air blows on the scalp and section of hair I'm straightening. The cool air also gives a nice shine to my hair.


----------



## Victorian

Well it's been 3 years since I started straightening regularly and I'm still maintaining the same basic regimen of blowdrying and flat ironing once a week, with the occasional week off here and there.  I use a hot air brush (by Remington T-Studio) to blowdry in sections and flat iron with a Sedu love.
For me it's all about regular strengthening treatments and keeping my ends moisturized 
Today was wash day:


----------



## ecadnacmc

Subbing......


----------



## coolsista-paris

Ive recently decided to straighten my hair more. I protective style ...never wear my hair down and have trouble retaining length ......so im gonna start with blow dry regimen ...i will flat iron sometimes like ive already done .


----------



## ItsMeFre

Victorian said:
			
		

> Well it's been 3 years since I started straightening regularly and I'm still maintaining the same basic regimen of blowdrying and flat ironing once a week, with the occasional week off here and there.  I use a hot air brush (by Remington T-Studio) to blowdry in sections and flat iron with a Sedu love.
> For me it's all about regular strengthening treatments and keeping my ends moisturized
> Today was wash day:



What heat setting do you use? It looks like you're getting full reversion, are you getting any damage or "heat training"?

Your hair looks really healthy!


----------



## longhairdreaming

subbing to this...


----------



## Mrs. N Lugo

Lots of good tips in this thread.


----------



## Lissa0821

Victorian Your hair looks so lush, thick and beautiful both in its natural and straighten state.


----------



## Victorian

ItsMeFre said:


> What heat setting do you use? It looks like you're getting full reversion, are you getting any damage or "heat training"?
> 
> Your hair looks really healthy!



Thank you!  I iron at 340-360.  In the pics I posted, I ironed at 340. I used to iron higher (like 380), but if I blowdry properly then it isn't necessary to have the iron that high.  I do about 2 seconds at the roots or go over that first inch twice, then one medium/slow pass down the length.  At my current hair length it takes 5-6 seconds after holding at the roots to do the rest of the section, to give an idea of the speed.

In general my natural hair is a bit frizzier when wet, with no product, than it was at it's healthiest a few years ago (I had been co-washing daily at that time).  If I go a couple weeks without straightening, and co-wash like normal, the frizziness starts to go away (but then the knots start again, so...back to the flat iron ).  But shrinkage/curl pattern-wise it's about the same.


----------



## ladyscorpian14

I'm not yet ready to flat iron on my own so I've been going to this nice dominican lady for blow out every two weeks she's great and only charges $25


----------



## RayRayFurious

Victorian said:


> Well it's been 3 years since I started straightening regularly and I'm still maintaining the same basic regimen of blowdrying and flat ironing once a week, with the occasional week off here and there.  I use a hot air brush (by Remington T-Studio) to blowdry in sections and flat iron with a Sedu love.
> For me it's all about regular strengthening treatments and keeping my ends moisturized
> Today was wash day:
> View attachment 137147



WOW! I am in awe that you can straighten that regularly. Both textures are gorgeous!


----------



## Missjae09

I  have recently become tired of wearing my hair in natural styles and have been wearing it straight for about a month now (maybe longer). I have been going back and forth with myself about whether I'm setting myself up for a set back but I've been watching my hair closely and it seems to be just fine. I'm still nervous though... and it seems that the vast majority on the forum are preaching, only use heat twice a year and protective style all the time, but I have been blow drying and flat ironing my hair once a week as well. (I know it's all about what works for you) but for now I want straight hair, so we'll see how this goes. 


Victorian said:


> Well it's been 3 years since I started straightening regularly and I'm still maintaining the same basic regimen of blowdrying and flat ironing once a week, with the occasional week off here and there.  I use a hot air brush (by Remington T-Studio) to blowdry in sections and flat iron with a Sedu love.
> For me it's all about regular strengthening treatments and keeping my ends moisturized
> Today was wash day:
> View attachment 137147


----------



## Victorian

Missjae09
The no/low heat and protective styles thing is so popular because it really does work for most people.  It's what I did after I BC'd and it grew my hair to new lengths, so I'm all for encouraging that route.  On the other hand, it isn't the only way to do your hair and be satisfied with it.

In my experience:
Wearing straightened natural hair, especially when you're first starting out, requires constant vigilance.  Barring any extreme incidents, it could take several months, even a year, for your hair to start seeming damaged.  Your iron may be too high, conditioner not have the right protein/moisture balance, or whatever for _long-term_ success, but you may not recognize this right away--simply because the hair you start with is usually really healthy and hardy if you've been taking good care of it.  I think that's an important point a lot of people don't take into consideration.  
If your hair starts feeling or behaving differently (isn't hanging right, not responding to your usual products the way it normally does), that might indicate something is up.  This is likely long before you actually start seeing splits, breakage, hair that won't revert or other obvious signs of damage.  

Even though my frequency has stayed the same (I did try going 2 weeks between washes, but my scalp said "no ma'am!" ), over time I have tweaked other things like temperature of the iron, post-wash products, and probably most importantly, the type of pre-shampoo treatments I do.  I used to alternate protein and moisture weekly, but now do light/moderate protein every week.  My point isn't to say everyone should be using protein every wash, but that as time goes on you should be prepared to adjust things as needed 
Good luck on your journey!


Missjae09 said:


> I  have recently become tired of wearing my hair in natural styles and have been wearing it straight for about a month now (maybe longer). I have been going back and forth with myself about whether I'm setting myself up for a set back but I've been watching my hair closely and it seems to be just fine. I'm still nervous though... and it seems that the vast majority on the forum are preaching, only use heat twice a year and protective style all the time, but I have been blow drying and flat ironing my hair once a week as well. (I know it's all about what works for you) but for now I want straight hair, so we'll see how this goes.


----------



## Missjae09

Victorian I definitely plan to stay close to this thread, so please keep posting updates! 
 I haven't noticed any break thus far. I will use a pre-poo treatment or deep conditioner weekly. Jojoba oil (and sometimes sweet almond oil) is a staple. I can definitely say I don't miss the knots and tangles that come with wearing natural brings, I also don't know how my hair will hold up this summer. I sweat in my scalp so I may be forced to go back to natural styles as the weather warms up. Either way I want OPTIONS!


----------



## lamaria211

Victorian said:


> @Missjae09
> The no/low heat and protective styles thing is so popular because it really does work for most people. It's what I did after I BC'd and it grew my hair to new lengths, so I'm all for encouraging that route. On the other hand, it isn't the only way to do your hair and be satisfied with it.
> 
> In my experience:
> Wearing straightened natural hair, especially when you're first starting out, requires constant vigilance. Barring any extreme incidents, it could take several months, even a year, for your hair to start seeming damaged. Your iron may be too high, conditioner not have the right protein/moisture balance, or whatever for _long-term_ success, but you may not recognize this right away--simply because the hair you start with is usually really healthy and hardy if you've been taking good care of it. I think that's an important point a lot of people don't take into consideration.
> If your hair starts feeling or behaving differently (isn't hanging right, not responding to your usual products the way it normally does), that might indicate something is up. This is likely long before you actually start seeing splits, breakage, hair that won't revert or other obvious signs of damage.
> 
> Even though my frequency has stayed the same (I did try going 2 weeks between washes, but my scalp said "no ma'am!" ), over time I have tweaked other things like temperature of the iron, post-wash products, and probably most importantly, the type of pre-shampoo treatments I do. I used to alternate protein and moisture weekly, but now do light/moderate protein every week. My point isn't to say everyone should be using protein every wash, but that as time goes on you should be prepared to adjust things as needed
> Good luck on your journey!


 

What types of products do you  use if you dont mind me asking from your poo to you conditioners down to your leave ins and or serums? TIA


----------



## Victorian

This is my current regimen with my "staples". I also plan to restock on some Organix Coconut Milk shampoo and conditioner this weekend, which are my other favorite staples besides the Skala Ceramides line.

I do try out other products (currently trying a couple KeraCare products and some Fekkai glossing cream) and actually have a respectable "arsenal" of other products built up , but this is currently the base of my regimen.



> *Daily*
> *Moisturize* with L'Oreal EverStrong Overnight Repair Treatment
> 
> *Seal* with jojoba oil
> 
> Hair in various buns, ponytails, or loose styles
> 
> *Weekly*
> *Pre-treat*
> Federic Fekkai Protein RX PM Repair Treatment overnight + Hot oil treatment next day with jojoba oil
> *OR*
> Aubrey Organics Glycogen Protein Balancer (GPB) applied to dry hair with or without heat 15-20 minutes
> ​*Wash* - wash + condition in shower
> Main shampoos: Skala Ceramide G3, Kim Vo Moisturizing, White Rain Water Blossom (Clarifying)
> 
> Main conditioners: Skala Ceramide G3 Mask, Skala Lissative, Organix Brazillian Keratin Therapy Hydrating Mask​*Dry*
> Remington T-Studio Hot Air Brush used with vent brush attachment
> 
> Main blow dry products: Organix Coconut Milk Anti-Breakage Serum, Skala Ceramide G3 leave-in​*Straighten* - 340-360F in small sections, comb chase as needed
> Sedu Pro Ionic Ceramic Tourmaline Flat Iron (1.5" - good for stick straight hair, quickly)
> 
> Sedu Revolution Tourmaline Ionic Styling Iron (1" - good for curling, adding volume, or just stick straight)
> 
> Sedu Revolution Pro Shortie Mini Styler Iron (For detailed work at the roots, edges, touchups, and for traveling)
> 
> Favorite serums: Giovanni Frizz Be Gone before ironing, Kim Vo Perfect Polish Dry Serum after ironing​


----------



## mochalocks

I recently took down my second set of locs, and now I'm now interesting in becoming a straight hair natural. . I was wondering has anyone ever used Hollywood beauty's smoothing creme before flat ironing their hair?, or any other brand of smoothing cream?, If so, which one did you use?

how was it?, etc.

I guess I'm nervous  as to what products I should start to use now since I want to straighten my hair now.


----------



## Ltown

Subscribing!!


----------



## Beverly Ann Properties

I blow dryed my hair today.  It has been a month since I used heat.  My natural hair requires too much manipulation. It stays matted and knots start to appear.  I am going to keep my hair stretched by blow drying and styled into a braided ponytail.  Since I work out outdoors, I will flat iron only on special occassions. A blow dryed bun or pony tail works for me at this time.  My hair feels so much better.


----------



## coolsista-paris

Beverly Ann Properties said:
			
		

> I blow dryed my hair today.  It has been a month since I used heat.  My natural hair requires too much manipulation. It stays matted and knots start to appear.  I am going to keep my hair stretched by blow drying and styled into a braided ponytail.  Since I work out outdoors, I will flat iron only on special occassions. A blow dryed bun or pony tail works for me at this time.  My hair feels so much better.



I used to have trouble too before .balls of hair were all over the house. Retention was impossible .since blow.drying Im loving my hair ! No more huge loss of hair...everything has become more simple and Im seeing Retention better .getting some résults.


----------



## NJoy

Subscribing.   Carry on, ladies.


----------



## Missjae09

Hi ladies! I hope all is well, just thought I'd check in! My nape is very temperamental. It's fine and thinner than the rest of my hair. I have had bad breakage in the past and recently I noticed a little more breakage. When my flat iron press gets puffy, I usually switch to a braidout. Well I just discovered that I've been too rough my my nape and the roughness is what caused the breakage at my nape. I gave myself a hard protein treatment (Aphogee 2 step) and my hair feels so much stronger! My hair gets so dry that I've been a moisturizing fool and it's great for most of the hair on my head; however, my fine strands need more protein so I'm putting myself on a protein schedule.


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09

vivEz daNs lamouR said:


> Just chiming in.
> 
> I flat iron my hair roughly every 1.5 to 2 weeks, and my regimen MUST consist of a wash, DC with a good conditioner, final conditioner rinse, and then blow dry and flat iron.
> 
> I've been able to achieve just past BSL in a little over two years by straightening my hair and sticking to the same reggie.



First off your hair is gorgeous!  Second your regimen is the same as mine, only I spray some ACV + rosemary, lavender and peppermint oils before I DC.  This has been my regimen for almost 1.5 years and I've been able to go from SL to nearly BSL in ~7 months.


----------



## Platinum

Great thread! Subscribing because I'm thinking about straightening my hair.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## coolsista-paris

Missjae09 said:
			
		

> Hi ladies! I hope all is well, just thought I'd check in! My nape is very temperamental. It's fine and thinner than the rest of my hair. I have had bad breakage in the past and recently I noticed a little more breakage. When my flat iron press gets puffy, I usually switch to a braidout. Well I just discovered that I've been too rough my my nape and the roughness is what caused the breakage at my nape. I gave myself a hard protein treatment (Aphogee 2 step) and my hair feels so much stronger! My hair gets so dry that I've been a moisturizing fool and it's great for most of the hair on my head; however, my fine strands need more protein so I'm putting myself on a protein schedule.



My last wash was without protein and it was so hard to keep my braids moisturized .the first and last time my hair felt great is when i used hard protein .aphogee 2 step .so Im gonna get back to that on my schedule


----------



## Poohbear

Beverly Ann Properties said:


> I blow dryed my hair today.  It has been a month since I used heat.  *My natural hair requires too much manipulation. It stays matted and knots start to appear.*  I am going to keep my hair stretched by blow drying and styled into a braided ponytail.  Since I work out outdoors, I will flat iron only on special occassions. A blow dryed bun or pony tail works for me at this time.  My hair feels so much better.


I feel the same way @ the *bolded* part of your quote!

I have been going back and forth between wearing my natural hair in non-heat styles and the straightened style.  I went 6 months without using heat (from September through mid-March) and I noticed I had to manipulate my hair alot to get it the way I want it to look.  I would also change hairstyles like I was a :skitzo: from twistouts to buns to two-strand twists, back to twistouts.  Twistouts were the only style I really like on my hair and can stick with for a significant amount of time, but I would have to re-twist my hair each night to avoid knots and tangles. I did try the pineapple method a few times but my hair did not come out as neat in the morning when I would do that. No matter what, I would get tangles and knots as well as splits from constant friction of my hair strands.

Now as far as my heat usage, I think I was just using the wrong technique and the wrong products. That's why I stopped back in September. I was getting horrible looking split ends from flat ironing my hair with grease. Even though I liked the super straight results that would last me for weeks from the grease, it would cause splits, breakage, and little to no length retention. So back in February, I got a much needed trim and my hair stopped breaking after getting that trim. I also realized I needed to take some extra steps with straightening my hair to avoid splits. 

Here's what I discovered.... Fantasia ic Heat Protector Straightening Serum! I use this now for blowdrying and flatironing. I was using Mane N Tail Conditioner to blowdry at first, but this was not a good idea because my ends would still kink up afterwards. With the serum, they aren't as kinked up. Now for flat-ironing, I discovered I must comb through the ends with a fine tooth comb and smooth the ends with my fingers with more serum in order to avoid split raggedy ends. When I flat iron with the serum, there is no singeing sound and no smell like there was with grease. To my surprise, my hair has not reverted since Sunday night! And it's been hot and humid here, and my hair is still staying straight. I also noticed my hair looks thicker and feels softer with the serum versus the grease.

So now, I am thinking about sticking with a straight hair natural routine for awhile so I can leave my hair alone. I did manage to get a twistout routine down pat, but it was just too much manipulation for my hair.


----------



## diadall

I can't believe I just found this thread. I am a natural that wears straight hair more than natural.

Subcribing


----------



## lalablossoms

Now I am reevaluating my routine. My hair feels great but I have noticed it is taking forever for my bangs and front layers to grow out. I now want a bang free angled bob rather than a shaggy layered bob. The back and crown grows like a weed but I have found the front needs extra care to gain length. Also my texture is starting to loose more curl than I would like. I tried to do a twist and curl recently and it was awful. I love the bob look and that is why I straighten anyway but I also like to wear curly looks on occasion. I love knowing I can go back and forth. 

I was doing my hair twice a week which seemed ideal because my hair and scalp gets super oily. I was always told black women can shampoo less but infrequently never works for me. I get greasy all over, with itchy scalp and dry rough hair, if I go too long - and I don't like the smell. Plus, I am controlling acne so I have to be especially mindful of excess oil around my face. Not sure why my scalp is so oily but I know I have fine hair so it gets weighed down quickly but can also be super flyaway. 

I am going to switch to styling every 5-7 days to save time, do more intensive conditioning, and to put less stress on my hair. I want to start rotating more curly styles into the routine for variety and to give it a break from heat at times, especially during the Summer. I am doing a hot oil treatment with coconut oil as a pre shampoo treatment and a deep moisturizing conditioner after every shampoo. I actually feel that doing the hot oil treatments is balancing out my scalp so that it doesn't get oily as quick. I also think it actually helps my scalp and hair to get cleaner since oil is great at removing oil. In effect I think it deep cleanses as well as softens and protects my hair prior to shampooing. I was using a clarifying shampoo because of how greasy I was getting but I am liking the combo of the hot oil followed by a balancing shampoo, currently Trader Joe's Nourish Spa, much better. My hair loves protein, especially keratin and silk. I am not sure if I should adjust how often it gets products with keratin and what products it should be. I am currently using Chi Keratin Mist but am wondering if I should do a more intense Keratin treatment every four - six weeks and use a different liquid leave-in. Silk protein is fine for me in any product. Products I know I am keeping are the Chi Silk Infusion serum ( this has replaced Sabino for me, much better feel on the hair and still relatively reversion free ) and Shea Moisture Raw Shea Butter Restorative Conditioner for deep conditioning. I use Aveda Control Paste to tame the edges. I need something though to keep my flyaways in check and hold my style. Maybe I can mix setting lotion with the liquid leave-in? I thought about a styling pomade after seeing a few tutorials on shaping a bob but am afraid I will get too much build-up. I have tried the Control Paste for that but need to experiment more since it wasn't the ideal result. 

I am sticking with pin curls at night to maintain my style but am experimenting with loosely wrapping just the perimeter and pin curling the rest. I love pin curls more than a full wrap because I get more body and flip but it was coming out way too tight. I am sure it will get better once my shorter layers grow out so the hair can flow more loosely. Plus I am desperately in need of a real hair cut to get some shape back.

Sorry for the long post. I had not updated the changes to my routine and am also looking for any input and hope somebody finds it helpful.


----------



## PinkPebbles

Poohbear said:


> I feel the same way @ the *bolded* part of your quote!
> 
> I have been going back and forth between wearing my natural hair in non-heat styles and the straightened style. I went 6 months without using heat (from September through mid-March) and I noticed I had to manipulate my hair alot to get it the way I want it to look. I would also change hairstyles like I was a :skitzo: from twistouts to buns to two-strand twists, back to twistouts. Twistouts were the only style I really like on my hair and can stick with for a significant amount of time, but I would have to re-twist my hair each night to avoid knots and tangles. I did try the pineapple method a few times but my hair did not come out as neat in the morning when I would do that. No matter what, I would get tangles and knots as well as splits from constant friction of my hair strands.
> 
> Now as far as my heat usage, I think I was just using the wrong technique and the wrong products. That's why I stopped back in September. I was getting horrible looking split ends from flat ironing my hair with grease. Even though I liked the super straight results that would last me for weeks from the grease, it would cause splits, breakage, and little to no length retention. So back in February, I got a much needed trim and my hair stopped breaking after getting that trim. I also realized I needed to take some extra steps with straightening my hair to avoid splits.
> 
> Here's what I discovered.... Fantasia ic Heat Protector Straightening Serum! I use this now for blowdrying and flatironing. I was using Mane N Tail Conditioner to blowdry at first, but this was not a good idea because my ends would still kink up afterwards. With the serum, they aren't as kinked up. Now for flat-ironing, I discovered I must comb through the ends with a fine tooth comb and smooth the ends with my fingers with more serum in order to avoid split raggedy ends. When I flat iron with the serum, there is no singeing sound and no smell like there was with grease. To my surprise, my hair has not reverted since Sunday night! And it's been hot and humid here, and my hair is still staying straight. I also noticed my hair looks thicker and feels softer with the serum versus the grease.
> 
> So now, I am thinking about sticking with a straight hair natural routine for awhile so I can leave my hair alone. I did manage to get a twistout routine down pat, but it was just too much manipulation for my hair.


 
Poohbear your hair is so beautiful!!! I want to go natural so bad...but my hair is 4b fine and prone to knots and easily get matted. I'm stretching my relaxer to 6 months b/c I truly want to give it a try. 

Our textures may be different but you mentioned that you struggle with knots as well. So I will apply your tips to when I'm stretching. I like to keep my hair straight b/c I like straight hair on me or a curly rollerset. 

Your hair pictures are truly inspirational!!! You did an excellent job!!! Thank you for sharing! 

Also, do you use a steamer? If yes, what has been your experience?


----------



## Poohbear

PinkPebbles said:


> Poohbear your hair is so beautiful!!! I want to go natural so bad...but my hair is 4b fine and prone to knots and easily get matted. I'm stretching my relaxer to 6 months b/c I truly want to give it a try.
> 
> Our textures may be different but you mentioned that you struggle with knots as well. So I will apply your tips to when I'm stretching. I like to keep my hair straight b/c I like straight hair on me or a curly rollerset.
> 
> Your hair pictures are truly inspirational!!! You did an excellent job!!! Thank you for sharing!
> 
> Also, do you use a steamer? If yes, what has been your experience?



PinkPebbles, thank you for your comment! I haven't seen you around, where ya been? 

But anyway, no I don't use a steamer. I've seen some threads about it but never got into trying it.

My hair easily get matted too, especially when wet. I really think keeping my ends nice and smooth will prevent single strand knots and it seems like the best way to keep my ends knot free is by straightening my hair.

I just hope I can finally reach my hair goals of MBL and WL within the next two years.


----------



## PinkPebbles

Poohbear said:


> @PinkPebbles, thank you for your comment! I haven't seen you around, where ya been?
> 
> But anyway, no I don't use a steamer. I've seen some threads about it but never got into trying it.
> 
> My hair easily get matted too, especially when wet. I really think keeping my ends nice and smooth will prevent single strand knots and it seems like the best way to keep my ends knot free is by straightening my hair.
> 
> I just hope I can finally reach my hair goals of MBL and WL within the next two years.


 
I'm not on the forum as much...but check in occasionally!

Thanks for the tips! And you will reach MBL & WL....keep up the good work!


----------



## Sunshine_One

@Poohbear you hair looks BEAUTIFUL! 

I've been roller setting and lightly blowing out the roots and it's been working well.  Amost no ssk's and great retention.  My hair has been SO easy all winter.  

Today, however has been another story.   It's very humid in DC and I got a BIG reminder about how sensitive my hair is to moisuture in the air.   I just got my hair set and lightly blown out @ the salon last night.  My beautiful drop pin curls starting puffing up before I got home.


----------



## Lita

Poohbear Your hair looks so pretty & healthy...


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## andg245

After several years of wear my hair texture straightened 90-95% of the time I think I'm going to take a break. 

First it was the shedding, me bsl hair began breaking off profusely. I suspected it was due to damage especially since half of my length would remain straight after washing so I finally did a big chop and took it up to basically ear length. 

But still after 2 presses, I'm getting straight ends again (one whole patch in the back of head is almost completely straight, even after washing). I can't stand it.


----------



## RENIBELL

PinkSkates said:


> *Checking in: I'm natural and I straighten my hair with heat! And I love having hair that is so versatile! Today I'm rocking a big, semi kinky ponytail!*



PinkSkates

you use to be my haor Idol , where have you been?? are you still using heat succesfully?


----------



## RENIBELL

Poohbear said:


> I feel the same way @ the *bolded* part of your quote!
> 
> I have been going back and forth between wearing my natural hair in non-heat styles and the straightened style.  I went 6 months without using heat (from September through mid-March) and I noticed I had to manipulate my hair alot to get it the way I want it to look.  I would also change hairstyles like I was a :skitzo: from twistouts to buns to two-strand twists, back to twistouts.  Twistouts were the only style I really like on my hair and can stick with for a significant amount of time, but I would have to re-twist my hair each night to avoid knots and tangles. I did try the pineapple method a few times but my hair did not come out as neat in the morning when I would do that. No matter what, I would get tangles and knots as well as splits from constant friction of my hair strands.
> 
> Now as far as my heat usage, I think I was just using the wrong technique and the wrong products. That's why I stopped back in September. I was getting horrible looking split ends from flat ironing my hair with grease. Even though I liked the super straight results that would last me for weeks from the grease, it would cause splits, breakage, and little to no length retention. So back in February, I got a much needed trim and my hair stopped breaking after getting that trim. I also realized I needed to take some extra steps with straightening my hair to avoid splits.
> 
> Here's what I discovered.... Fantasia ic Heat Protector Straightening Serum! I use this now for blowdrying and flatironing. I was using Mane N Tail Conditioner to blowdry at first, but this was not a good idea because my ends would still kink up afterwards. With the serum, they aren't as kinked up. Now for flat-ironing, I discovered I must comb through the ends with a fine tooth comb and smooth the ends with my fingers with more serum in order to avoid split raggedy ends. When I flat iron with the serum, there is no singeing sound and no smell like there was with grease. To my surprise, my hair has not reverted since Sunday night! And it's been hot and humid here, and my hair is still staying straight. I also noticed my hair looks thicker and feels softer with the serum versus the grease.
> 
> So now, I am thinking about sticking with a straight hair natural routine for awhile so I can leave my hair alone. I did manage to get a twistout routine down pat, but it was just too much manipulation for my hair.



Your hair looks so lush and Healthy Poohbear,
you will definately meet your goals soon


----------



## coolsista-paris

Poohbear: ive also just purchased some fantasia ic heat serum.i am so scared of flat ironning cause of heat dammage people talk about..but hearing you Im more confident.

What steps do you do to avoid dammage/breakage and those ugly scraggly ends?


----------



## Missjae09

ScorpioBeauty09 honey you are my new hero! are you kidding.. from SL to BSL  in 7 months!! that's serious. Question what was going on with your hair for the other 10 months? were you transitioning, and if you don't mind my asking, what's your hair type? (I understand if you don't know or what to answer the type question)  





ScorpioBeauty09 said:


> First off your hair is gorgeous!  Second your regimen is the same as mine, only I spray some ACV + rosemary, lavender and peppermint oils before I DC.  This has been my regimen for almost 1.5 years and I've been able to go from SL to nearly BSL in ~7 months.


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09

Missjae09 said:


> @ScorpioBeauty09 honey you are my new hero! are you kidding.. from SL to BSL  in 7 months!! that's serious. Question what was going on with your hair for the other 10 months? were you transitioning, and if you don't mind my asking, what's your hair type? (I understand if you don't know or what to answer the type question)



@Missjae09, LOL.  Well I'm still have about an inch left to BSL but thanks.  I'm happy to share my story.  *In a word: Hairfinity is what helped me.* A number of ladies here have used/are using it.  If you're curious, check out HF's Facebook page and on YouTube there's a lot of video reviews.  I started taking it in August 2011 after I lost an entire year's growth after getting my braided for vacation when my braider trimmed my braids not realizing how long my hair was.  When I started Hairfinity my hair was SL and thanks to it my growth rate increased to an inch a month and my regimen allows me to retain my growth.

Before my setback it took me an entire year to go from SL to just past APL because I was learning what my hair needed for retention. So that's what was going on with my hair before the 7 months.  I've been natural my entire life.  Hope this isn't too confusing.  Feel free to ask more questions.

ETA: My hair type is mostly 4a but is 4b in some areas.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

ScorpioBeauty09 said:


> @Missjae09, LOL.  Well I'm still have about an inch left to BSL but thanks.  I'm happy to share my story.  *In a word: Hairfinity is what helped me.* A number of ladies here have used/are using it.  If you're curious, check out HF's Facebook page and on YouTube there's a lot of video reviews.  I started taking it in August 2011 after I lost an entire year's growth after getting my braided for vacation when my braider trimmed my braids not realizing how long my hair was.  When I started Hairfinity my hair was SL and thanks to it my growth rate increased to an inch a month and my regimen allows me to retain my growth.
> 
> Before my setback it took me an entire year to go from SL to just past APL because I was learning what my hair needed for retention. So that's what was going on with my hair before the 7 months.  I've been natural my entire life.  Hope this isn't too confusing.  Feel free to ask more questions.
> 
> ETA: My hair type is mostly 4a but is 4b in some areas.



Does hairfinity have any side effects like biotin?


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09

MiaTHall229 said:


> Does hairfinity have any side effects like biotin?


HF is a combination of Biotin, MSM and other B vitamins.  Many people have concerns about the Biotin, because of it's high dosage.  High amounts of Biotin can result in increased acne but I haven't experienced it.  Biotin also increases nail growth but my nails already grow relatively quickly so I haven't seen any changes.


----------



## Poohbear

coolsista-paris said:


> Poohbear: ive also just purchased some fantasia ic heat serum.i am so scared of flat ironning cause of heat dammage people talk about..but hearing you Im more confident.
> 
> What steps do you do to avoid damage/breakage and those ugly scraggly ends?


coolsista-paris,

To avoid damage I blowdry my hair in smaller sections and more gently. When I flat iron my hair, I make sure to take each small section, comb through the ends with a fine tooth comb, smooth with my fingers, and then flat iron that small section. Also, using only one product for blowdrying and flatironing which is the Fantasia ic Heat Protector Straightening Serum.


----------



## coolsista-paris

Thanks for the advice Poohbear . I really hope to try his friday.


----------



## kinkycurlygurl

I was wondering, do you all keep you hair straight primarily in the winter? How do you keep it straight with heat in high humidity. I let my sisters talk me into letting them flat iron my hair once in 2006, it puffed up when I took a shower.


----------



## Love Always

kinkycurlygurl, when I use to straighten I had to keep the bathroom window open, make sure the water wasn't too hot and turn down the water pressure on the shower head to make sure that my hair wouldn't puff up. I had it down pack to prevent reversion . 

I use to straighten in the winter and spring time, it was too hot to sport a press in the heat although my hair does well in heat.


----------



## pinkDNA

kinkycurlygurl said:


> I was wondering, do you all keep you hair straight primarily in the winter? *How do you keep it straight with heat in high humidity*. I let my sisters talk me into letting them flat iron my hair once in 2006, it puffed up when I took a shower.



I'm wondering the same thing. I just got my hair straightened professionally for the first time since going natural (check my siggy) and I love the results but I'm struggling with the frizz


----------



## indarican

I have just read through this entire thread and i am so thankful, i have been natural for a little bit but have put heat to my head maybe 3 times... maybe and never ever for a sleek straight look just to streatch it. Well i have just purchased my first electric hot comb, with the adjustable temp and will be straightening my hair tonight... Im thinking about doing this once every 2-3 weeks. I have always wanted to be natural with the curly hair but My ends are TORE THE HELL up from no heat for this long, plus when I big chopped i used regular scissors and not hair sheers. So i think i will be ok with this part. Wish me luck guys!!


----------



## naturallygoldie

DCs and rollersets before flatironing (with chi) then sealing with crisco and/or coconut oil helps a ton with reversion. I wrap my hair after a rollerset and then I flatiron just the first 3 inches, oil it and then wrap it back. Hair stays straight  hth


----------



## coolsista-paris

indarican : dont forget some pics! ;-) we wanna see all the hair possible in this forum


----------



## coolsista-paris

do any of you ladies lose hair (straigt flat ironned hair) while flat ironning?

Its like i have breakage or something. after taking so long washing, protein, deep conditionning= WHATS WRONG?

ok it stoped a bit when i added some carrot creme but still a some hair coming out when i touch it slowly. so fustrating


----------



## Georgia

coolsista-paris said:


> do any of you ladies lose hair (straigt flat ironned hair) while flat ironning?
> 
> Its like i have breakage or something. after taking so long washing, protein, deep conditionning= WHATS WRONG?
> 
> ok it stoped a bit when i added some carrot creme but still a some hair coming out when i touch it slowly. so fustrating



Are you using a good quality flat iron?  I saw fewer broken hairs when I upgraded to a Sedu Revolution.  Also, what temperature are you flat ironing on?  Are you using a protein DC prior to flat ironing to help strengthen your hair?


----------



## naturallygoldie

I get zero broken hairs with the sedu revolution (haven't tried anything else to compare) but I very rarely flatiron my entire length.

coolsista-paris do you use a moisturizing deep conditioner? For me, that's an absolute must before flatironing.


----------



## coolsista-paris

Thanks.for your answers Ladies. I used aphogee 2step protein followed by the balancing moisturizer mixed with ceramide condit + this time choloseterol. I.stayed.with it for at least an hour.
I use babyliss pro 230 .that thing was like.100 euros when.i.bought it. It straightens very Well.


----------



## graidin

One think i realized is that if I put products in my hair before straightening like moisturizers, etc..., it will turn poofy pretty quick..but I followed some advice that I took from lhcf and just put only heat protectant after DC..and wow big difference, they stayed straight and silky !! So I will keep using this method from now on and put moisturizers after straightening.... Now I have to make sure that I am using moisturizers that are not weighing down too much the hair... Any recs ?


----------



## FemmeCreole

I have not used heat for 2 months now. I had some set backs from October last year where I totally neglected my hair. No DC, no moisturizing... just nothing. I experienced breakage to my nape and pretty much the back portion of my hair. The front and sides are fine. 

Anyways I've been wearing a wig for the last 6 weeks. I've been alternating between wash and DC one weekend and wash and protein treatment the next weekend. I then moisturize and cornrow while my hair is still wet. My hair stays cornrowed all during the week under the wig.

I plan to rework and resume my heat regimen in about a month. My hair was doing fine until I neglected it


----------



## momi

I am no longer a straight haired natural. After a few years my ends became straighter and straighter. I attribute this to allowing a stylist near my hair with the wrong blow dryer and flatiron... I've cut off most of my length and am starting over.


----------



## Ann0804

rosie said:


> Okay ladies, I have a question.
> 
> How do you wrap your hair?
> 
> I have tried it, but I cannot get it to do right.
> 
> The last time I tried to wrap my hair it was abot 4-5 inches long.
> 
> If there is a demo or tutorial that you can point me to, I would appreciate it.


 
This is a helpful video on how to wrap your hair. Her hair is natural as well.

http://youtu.be/-uoFcK_zM8o


----------



## mochalocks

I finally straightened my hair tonight.   Here's what I did, I'm going to see how long this lasts though:    Wash, and condition with herbal essence shampoo(hello hydration), blow out my hair. Apply hollywood's best smoothing hair cream.  

Now I use this to start my straightening  my hair.  I apply ultra satin press creme, use an electric hot comb after that I apply roots of nature thermal serum, then I flat iron   

And instead of wrapping my hair tonight I put some curlers in my hair.  I'm praying this works until i can go to a salon. Plus I figure I can do my hair in between salon visits.


----------



## Missjae09

How often do you use it? 





coolsista-paris said:


> My last wash was without protein and it was so hard to keep my braids moisturized .the first and last time my hair felt great is when i used hard protein .aphogee 2 step .so Im gonna get back to that on my schedule


----------



## Victorian

Checking in -- I cut my bangs last night so I took a couple of pics today.

My hair is loving the L'Oreal EverCreme Nourishing Leave-in Spray.  It leaves my hair nice and moisturized and smells really good.  I've been using it as the first thing I apply to damp hair before using a styling product for blow drying.  Last night I used it with Organix Coconut Milk Anti-breakage serum and my hair turned out great!


----------



## Victorian

graidin said:


> Now I have to make sure that I am using moisturizers that are not weighing down too much the hair... Any recs ?



I swear by my holy grail L'Oreal EverStrong Overnight Hair Repair Treatment.  I'm on my second bottle of this stuff and am totally in love.  It's a leave-in treatment you are supposed to put in overnight (and that's generally how I use it).  It's water based but if you put it in at night and then put your hair in braids/buns or something to keep it smoothed out, your hair is totally frizz-free and silky the next day.  It's truly amazing -- I think it's a little under the radar or something, because I feel like I'm the only one going on and on about it   It does have good reviews everywhere I've looked online, though.


----------



## CaramelQTpie

Im starting over with my hair after some breakage issues and i just had 2 questions..
1) how often do you guys moisturize and seal your hair? right now i do it once a week using neutrogena silk touch leave in cream and almond oil.. but ive heard some ppl who flat iron their hair say its best to moisturize/seal every few days..
2) how often do you comb it? i usually comb twice a day, once in the morning and before bed.. and ive heard some ppl say its bad for your ends and its a better idea to finger comb, yet ive heard others say you should comb at least once a day to distribute the natural oils etc. i know its important to find whats right for YOUR hair.. but i was just hoping for a few suggestions.. btw i only get it flat ironed once every 3 weeks...


----------



## Sunshine_One

I've been on the roller setting train exclusively since January.  It it is working very well.  I rarely get a single strand knot and my ends are in great shape

This is such a big relief for me!  Those ssk's have been my natural hair enemy number ONE! I have been battling those things for years!  I have learned over the last year that using the blow dryer instead of a flat iron to smooth out my roots is way less stressful for *my* hair.  When I go the to salon I request they turn DOWN the heat.   I then pin curl the length to reset the curl.    

I have basically gone back to my old relaxed hair regimen of weekly (sometimes biweekly) roller sets.   I sure wish I would have returned to roller setting consistently a few years ago.  I would have reached all my length goals by now.  Better late than never.   I recently purchased a twin turbo blow dryer(the one they use @ dominican salons) and will set my hair at home this week.


----------



## Sunshine_One

CaramelQTpie

I really try to get my moisture from my overnight prepoo and my deep conditoner.  I also add a few drops of 100 percent argan oil to my DC.  This usually keeps my hair moisturized.  Out of habit on the 2nd or 3rd day I usually will add a bit of serum or pure argan oil to my ends when I pin curl before bed time.  Now if I feel any dryness I will also add a very small dab of leave in conditioner and then seal with oil.  But I only do this if my hair really feels dry.  

HTH

ETA:  I'm a shine fiend.  So I carry Cream of Nature Gloss and Shine mist in my purse and spray when ever I get the urge.  It's weightless and smells good!

http://www.cremeofnature.com/nature/argan_oil_gloss_and_shine_mist.html


----------



## Sunshine_One

momi

How are you wearing your hair now?  I remember when you were going to Too Groovy.  You have pretty hair.


----------



## Ozma

My current regimen is:

-mud wash & dc every 4 weeks
-air dry in braids
-flat iron with crisco
-rollerset every night for three weeks
-oil daily with amla, neem, almond, jbco mix
-after three weeks, water rinse and let hair rest in curly styles, buns and braids           for one week

Crisco helps tremendously with limiting reversion, even when my scalp gets sweaty. My roots start to get a little puffy, but some jbco and a scarf keep them neat. I never apply heat in between flat ironing. My problems with breakage and ssk's are gone, I'm happy to say. 
Now that it's warm in GA, I might have to revise this, but so far it's still working.


----------



## Sherae

Victorian said:


> I swear by my holy grail L'Oreal EverStrong Overnight Hair Repair Treatment.  I'm on my second bottle of this stuff and am totally in love.  It's a leave-in treatment you are supposed to put in overnight (and that's generally how I use it).  It's water based but if you put it in at night and then put your hair in braids/buns or something to keep it smoothed out, your hair is totally frizz-free and silky the next day.  It's truly amazing -- I think it's a little under the radar or something, because I feel like I'm the only one going on and on about it   It does have good reviews everywhere I've looked online, though.



I used to use this faithfully and then forgot to re-purchase.  It is wonderful - I need to restock. Thanks!


----------



## momi

Sunshine_One said:


> momi
> 
> How are you wearing your hair now?  I remember when you were going to Too Groovy.  You have pretty hair.


Sunshine_One 

Thank you!  Yes I used to love me some Too Groovy 

I cut my hair into a bob about 5 months ago which really helped to get rid of many straight pieces... but I still need to take about 2 more off the longer pieces.  I colored it last night with a demi color (ion brilliance) and twisted it up.  It could look better but I am determined to wear my hair in it's natural state this spring/summer.

Now your hair is beautiful...!


----------



## CaramelQTpie

Sunshine_One
Ozma
thanks for sharing! *taking notes*
i'm trying to rebuild my regimen...


----------



## Ozma

CaramelQTpie,

I hope you find some things that work out as well for you as they have for me. As I'm sure you know, finding the right regimen can be a painstaking process.


----------



## Sunshine_One

momi

Thank you much girl! 

 It's funny how we all vary on our natural hair journeys.  I was lurking that Too Groovy thread hard back then!   Did you see the video Natural Chica made about her Too Groovy experience?   I wonder if they give that special attention to each and every client.  I'm planning to attend the big Natural hair show in Atlanta later this month.  But I really want to go to Too Groovy and get my hair done.   But I will try rocking a twist n curl while I'm down there.....I'm sure it will be hot & humid.  

Your new hair reggie sounds good!  Do you get ssk's?  If you do I recommend placing a rod or roller on the ends of your twists.






momi said:


> Sunshine_One
> 
> Thank you!  Yes I used to love me some Too Groovy
> 
> I cut my hair into a bob about 5 months ago which really helped to get rid of many straight pieces... but I still need to take about 2 more off the longer pieces.  I colored it last night with a demi color (ion brilliance) and twisted it up.  It could look better but I am determined to wear my hair in it's natural state this spring/summer.
> 
> Now your hair is beautiful...!


----------



## longhairdreaming

Help please...I'm at a loss. I know I'm doing something wrong but I don't know what erplexed. I've never been able to get boucy swinging hair when I flat iron. Here's what I did last night

-Pre-poo with AO GBP
-Clarifying wash with PM Shampoo Three
-Moisturizing wash with KC Come Clean
-Deep conditioned for 25 min with AO Honeysuckle Rose with Argan oil mixed 
-Rinsed and t-shirt dried for 15min
-Applied Chi Iron Guard to each section(sprayed in my hand then applied to the hair to avoid stickiness) before blow drying  with tension method using my denman(focused on roots mostly) dried hair till 80% dry
-Applied pea sized amount of Chi Silk Infusion to entire head and sat under hood drying for 10 min
-Flat ironed with comb chase method using my Babyliss Slim(it has a dial to turns up to 19 and I was on 10 or 11), I focused on my roots and mid-strands mostly
-I attempted a silk wrap with cling wrap and sat under the dryer for 10min
-I kept a fan on me when flat ironing to cool the room (it's not warm in my apartment but still)but my hair came out puffy 
Any suggestions would be great! I straighten once a month for length check but I'm always so displeased with the results of the actual flat iron process that I keep my hair in a french braid or a rope braid to hide the lack of swing


----------



## diadall

It could be either your heat setting is too low or your products are to greasy for your hair.

Also flat iron in tiny sections.


For me an indication of body is after the blow dry process. If I don't have body then I will not have it when I do iron work.


----------



## MilkChocolateOne

longhairdreaming said:


> Help please...I'm at a loss. I know I'm doing something wrong but I don't know what erplexed. I've never been able to get boucy swinging hair when I flat iron. Here's what I did last night
> 
> -Pre-poo with AO GBP
> -Clarifying wash with PM Shampoo Three
> -Moisturizing wash with KC Come Clean
> -Deep conditioned for 25 min with AO Honeysuckle Rose with Argan oil mixed
> -Rinsed and t-shirt dried for 15min
> -Applied Chi Iron Guard to each section(sprayed in my hand then applied to the hair to avoid stickiness) before blow drying  with tension method using my denman(focused on roots mostly) dried hair till 80% dry
> -Applied pea sized amount of Chi Silk Infusion to entire head and sat under hood drying for 10 min
> -Flat ironed with comb chase method using my Babyliss Slim(it has a dial to turns up to 19 and I was on 10 or 11), I focused on my roots and mid-strands mostly
> -I attempted a silk wrap with cling wrap and sat under the dryer for 10min
> -I kept a fan on me when flat ironing to cool the room (it's not warm in my apartment but still)but my hair came out puffy
> Any suggestions would be great! I straighten once a month for length check but I'm always so displeased with the results of the actual flat iron process that I keep my hair in a french braid or a rope braid to hide the lack of swing




Too many steps, too many products and possibly not the right products.  I get the best results when I use 1 shampoo(cleansing without stripping or making the hair hard), 1 conditioner (it has to be smoothing and moisturizing) and 1 serum/heat protectant/leave-in(different people use different things).  Also Aubrey Organics honey suckle rose is not smoothing or moisturizing enough for me to use if I am going to straighten my hair.  Chi Iron guard and silk infusion are drying to my hair.  The saran wrap is not a good idea either, it causes my hair to revert.  I am just throwing different things out there.


----------



## Sunshine_One

longhairdreaming

I totally believe less is more.  I suggest you use one good moisturizing shampoo and deep conditioner. I would choose a line that is smoothing/reduces frizz.  Use the Aphogee 2 minute as your prepoo treatment (this is how I use it).  Then I would add a creamy leave-in  and serum ( I like the argan oil formulas).

I save all my 100 percent natural products (Aubrey etc) for my natural curly styles.

Cream of Nature has a great (inexpensive) Argan oil line of products that are great for heat styling.  The Morrocan oil line is good also but more expensive.  I use both and rotate.

You _may_ also want to try roller setting.  You can do the traditional mohawk or a pony tail roller set.  I find the rollers get my ends smooth.  When the ends are smooth you may  only have to use the flat iron on the roots.  

Oh and could never get the saran wrap method to work on my hair.  I sweat easily and the moisture started reverting my roots back to curly. 


HTH


----------



## longhairdreaming

@Sunshine_One @MilkChocolateOne @diadall

Thanks ladies for the advice! I'll be sure to incorporate your suggestions for my next straightening session. I may have to go with the Morrocan oil line though 'cause I've not seen Cream of Nature over here in Abu Dhabi. I've tried rollersetting before and it was a nightmare-so much breakage but maybe it's cause I wasn't using the right products and process. I'll give it another go.


----------



## coolsista-paris

Missjae09 said:
			
		

> How often do you use it?



Missjae09: everymonth . i wash 1 à month .i low manipulate.


----------



## CaramelQTpie

plz help! i really need some advice.. erplexed
my hair is EXTREMELY weighed down since abt 3 days after i first got it done (i havent transitioned into completely doing my own hair yet, although im slowly trying to get there, so im still going to the shop) anyways here's what happened..
so i went to the salon over a week ago and got my hair flat ironed. this was the first time in a looonngg time i got it flat ironed, usually they use the hot comb, but after reading here at the forum that the flat-iron was less damaging i asked for that instead... i got shampooed, got deep conditioned and i was asked if i wanted a leave in (i shouldve said NO cause i have my own leave in conditioner that i use, but i said yes) so anyway my hair came out looking just fine.. i cross wrapped it at night for 3 days (i usually always cross wrap) and on the third day it was SUPER WEIGHED DOWN!! im talking abt a stringy,peicy looking, hot mess!  so i figured it would probably be alright in a few day and it would get bigger.. well it did NOT. and here's whats worse my ends were really dry!! so after abt 8 days i said #%$& it im gonna just moisturize and seal before my ends break.. so i did (using neutrogena silk touch leave in cream and almond oil) that was abt 3 days ago and my hair STILL looks just as weighed down as it looked on the 3rd day BEFORE i moisturized and sealed so i cant really tell if moisturizing it made it worse or not. this is also my first time using almond oil (i usually use EVOO) and i've heard that its not necessarily all that light of an oil. but i dunno if the problem is that leave in that my hair dresser used (probably cause i've used the neurtrogena leave in once before and it didnt seem to really weigh my hair down) *anyways the real problem is how do i fix this without having to wash my hair and start over?* i only wash my hair every 3 weeks (which ive done for years) plus i dont even own a pair of flat-irons to straighten it again... and if i tried to wear it natural for the last 2 weeks the prob is i've had my hair straighted every 3 weeks for years not to mention the fact that the two times ive tried wearing my hair natural it broke off bad.. the point is, if i washed it and it was natural i wouldnt have any idea HOW to take care of it. so is there a way i can fix this without washing it? in another thread someone suggested bantu knots which i thought was a good idea until i realized i'd have to add yet ANOTHER product (a setting lotion) to make them work and i think too many products in my hair is the problem in first place *sigh*.. any tips?


----------



## cocoaluv

Is anyone having a hard time getting their hair to revert? I started straightening my hair about 4 months ago and it seems that its all shot to hell now in terms of going back to 4AB.


----------



## Victorian

CaramelQTpie

If you absolutely are ruling out washing it (that would be the best thing to do, but if you aren't used to doing your natural hair, now may not be the best time to experiment), here's my advice:

1. Stop sealing, just moisturize.

2. Stop wrapping -- oil from your scalp will just get to the ends faster.  Wear your hair up in a bun, braid it, whatever.  Just don't wrap.

3. Use something to absorb some of the oil in your hair.  You can get a dry shampoo, use a tiny bit of light hold hair spray at the roots, or use crushed up oatmeal or some cornstarch--Sprinkle lightly at the roots, rub it into the roots and let it set for a minute, then shake it out, followed by a thorough (but gentle) brushing.  I recommend doing this at night, before moisturizing.

If you really want to go another 2 weeks without washing you will have to prioritize moisturizing your hair over keeping a sleek style, especially since you've already experienced dryness.  You won't really be able to "fix" your hair without starting fresh, but you should be able to make it through while minimizing any breakage that might result from the dryness.  I'd recommend doing updos and being extra careful.


----------



## CaramelQTpie

Victorian
thank you so much for the advice!!!! im going to try these methods out and see how it goes


----------



## keelioness

CaramelQTpie, what abot rolling it in flexi rods to give it some umph?


----------



## CaramelQTpie

keelioness
hmmm i did consider trying some flexi-rods.. although ive never used them  (never even hear of them until abt 3 days ago) but wouldnt i have to use some type of setting lotion to make the curl stay? same as with bantu knots? and i've got so much product on my hair already (seriously it looks like strings hanging down ) that i'm really trying to avoid throwing another one on... but if nothing is working and it still looks this bad then i might break down and try to throw some curls in... 
thanks for the advice!!


----------



## keelioness

Yoy dont really need the setting lotion. The flexi rod set will fall as the day goes on. It sounds as if your hair might be a little greasy. ..hence the striginess.. your hair looks pretty in your avatar..its probably not as bad as you think


----------



## naturalagain2

What is everyone summertime plans? Will you still straighten or do more curly styles?


----------



## Ozma

cocoaluv said:


> Is anyone having a hard time getting their hair to revert? I started straightening my hair about 4 months ago and it seems that its all shot to hell now in terms of going back to 4AB.



I'm not having this problem. What temperature are you setting your flat iron?


----------



## ItsMeFre

I might have missed this since I haven't read all 36 pages but, what are you ladies doing with your hair when you work out? How are you keeping it from reverting?

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## lalablossoms

ItsMeFre said:


> I might have missed this since I haven't read all 36 pages but, what are you ladies doing with your hair when you work out? How are you keeping it from reverting?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



I'm wearing my hair straightened less now, but curly or straight I don't try to keep a style while/after working out. I just start fresh. I plan my workouts and washing to coincide. Right now I am doing daily co-washing and shampooing every four days so it's not an issue. I just feel like the sweat and oil that accumulates isn't good for my hair or scalp and it just feels good to refresh the whole thing. You can also do a conditioning treatment while working out by utilizing your body heat.


----------



## The Girl

lalablossoms said:


> I'm wearing my hair straightened less now, but curly or straight I don't try to keep a style while/after working out. I just start fresh. I plan my workouts and washing to coincide. Right now I am doing daily co-washing and shampooing every four days so it's not an issue. I just feel like the sweat and oil that accumulates isn't good for my hair or scalp and it just feels good to refresh the whole thing. You can also do a conditioning treatment while working out by utilizing your body heat.



Her question was soo on time for me, as I am contemplating which local gym to sign up for.  I have my lip poked out cuz, even with these extra Lbs...I think my straight hair looks best.  Ah well, no pain=no gain...just gonna have to make it worth it when I go to the gym!


----------



## CaramelQTpie

im at a LOSS as to how to care for my hair when its straightened. i feel like ive tried so many things, and read so many threads... i think i just need a bit of direction. i get my hair washed and straightened (at a salon) every 3 weeks and im wondering how to moisturize it while its straight... some ppl say they moisturize and seal, others say they use oil, but only on the ends..  i tried moisturizing and sealing and the leave in i was using (neutrogena triple moisture) was making my hair shed more (it was obvious ) i used to use olive oil a few years back and now im considering using olive oil again but ONLY on the ends (maybe once or twice a week until i get it washed again) my only fear with this is that i read that if you use oil on ur hair without a moisturizer it will dry ur hair out, PLUS oil accumulating in my hair for 3 WEEKS until its washed again... im just not sure.. i dunno if im in the 'information overload' phase of my journey but i really just need some direction... what do you ladies use on ur hair to moisturize it while its straight?


----------



## LightEyedMami

@ CaramelQTpie i use hair butter, and oils


----------



## cocoaluv

Ozma said:


> I'm not having this problem. What temperature are you setting your flat iron?



Ozma I have been going to the Dominicans so..... I dont really think there is any hope at this point. I think I am going to have to get braids for awhile and slowly cut off the straight pieces.


----------



## Ozma

ItsMeFre said:


> I might have missed this since I haven't read all 36 pages but, what are you ladies doing with your hair when you work out? How are you keeping it from reverting?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



I just let it slowly revert and keep it oiled. Even when I get sweaty, the roots don't fully revert.


----------



## CaramelQTpie

LightEyedMami thank you for the response!!  im gonna keep trying and hopefully i can find SOMETHING that works for my hair... gonna start using oils again (i only stopped the first time cause it was weighing my hair down) maybe if i try not to be so heavy handed (or try a lighter oil) something will eventually work lol!! 


naturalagain2 said:


> What is everyone summertime plans? Will you still straighten or do more curly styles?


naturalagain2 I plan to try out some curly styles this year... usually i just deal with the little bit of reversion (which works ok for me cause where i live its not that hot during summer except august) but i think this summer im gonna try out some bantu knots when it starts reverting...


----------



## CaramelQTpie

double post


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09

CaramelQTpie said:


> im at a LOSS as to how to care for my hair when its straightened. i feel like ive tried so many things, and read so many threads... i think i just need a bit of direction. i get my hair washed and straightened (at a salon) every 3 weeks and im wondering how to moisturize it while its straight... some ppl say they moisturize and seal, others say they use oil, but only on the ends..  i tried moisturizing and sealing and the leave in i was using (neutrogena triple moisture) was making my hair shed more (it was obvious ) i used to use olive oil a few years back and now im considering using olive oil again but ONLY on the ends (maybe once or twice a week until i get it washed again) my only fear with this is that i read that if you use oil on ur hair without a moisturizer it will dry ur hair out, PLUS oil accumulating in my hair for 3 WEEKS until its washed again... im just not sure.. i dunno if im in the 'information overload' phase of my journey but i really just need some direction... what do you ladies use on ur hair to moisturize it while its straight?



CaramelQTpie, I can so relate to you.   I get my hair straightened every 2 weeks and it was a challenge to find a moisturizer that got the job done without making my scalp too oily.  I used thick oils on my hair that caused a lot of build up and I didn't know why.  Currently I use Essentious Shine Daily Moisturizer from Brock Beauty on BrockBeauty.com and I love it.  I do use a hair/scalp conditioner on dry spots but I don't get those very often anymore.  Another suggestion I have is grapeseed oil.  I use it as a heat protectant and an added plus is it adds a lot of moisture to my hair so I don't need to moisturize it for a couple days even after flat ironing.  Hope this helps.


----------



## PrissyPJ

ScorpioBeauty09 Do you use the entire Essentious Natural Hair Care package?


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09

I've used everything except the protein treatment since I'm not relaxed, and the shampoo and conditioner didn't really do anything for my hair.  I usually use ACV to maintain my pH balance and I didn't that time so maybe that's what it was but it gets rave reviews and my sister who's also a straightened natural loves the Essentious Shampoo/Conditioner so I say give it a try.


----------



## isawstars

I'm straightening my hair for the first time as a natural...  I DCed over night... and I'm about to wash it out.  My fingers are crossed for good results!!


----------



## BeautyGoesDutch

isawstars said:


> I'm straightening my hair for the first time as a natural...  I DCed over night... and I'm about to wash it out.  My fingers are crossed for good results!!



I wish you luck just pray during the whole process lol


----------



## deedoswell

ItsMeFre said:


> I might have missed this since I haven't read all 36 pages but, what are you ladies doing with your hair when you work out? How are you keeping it from reverting?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


 
I'm new in this thread - wish I would have read it earlier! Yes, I'd like to know also what you ladies do with your hair when you work out? I can't work out in the summertime and keep my hair straight! (Which I would like to do)


----------



## CaramelQTpie

ScorpioBeauty09
thank you SOO MUCH for ur suggestions!!! looks like i'll be going back to oils and seeing how my hair reacts to grapeseed oil.


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09

^^^No problem!  Happy to help!


----------



## diadall

Latest straight look.


----------



## CaliiSwagg

Yay! I straightened my hair for the first time as a natural (18 months post relaxer/ 6 months post BC) and it turned out great!  I gave myself a much needed trim as well. I have fallin in love with my hair all over again.  It's so soft and silky... love it!


----------



## gforceroy

Can anyone recommend a product that I can use while my hair is straight that will work like a gel (putty or something maybe) but that is not water based so it will lay my hair down with out causing reversion? Planning in advance for buns and whatnot....


----------



## rinahbaby

I use Paul Mitchell Esp or Schwarzkopf flex wax. They both are strong holding "paste' like products that I use on my edges and to smooth my ponytails in place. I think they do have a very minimal amount of water in the ingrediants, but they have never ever reverted my hair.


----------



## Kn0ttyByNatur3

*After my experience today....being a straight hair natural doesn't sound too bad.  *sigh* 
*


----------



## gforceroy

Kn0ttyByNatur3 Aw.... What happened?


----------



## DarkJoy

Because of this thread I decided to go on out and get a flatiron and see what's cookin with my fro. First time straightened in 5ish years!

I used Mixed Chicks straightening serum and nothing else after wash and dc. My hair just fell straight at 200oF. I was getting worried that it wouldn't revert! Finally did after day 5 (yesterday).

It was a good thing I starightened! My ends were shot. Couldn't tell that in a fro. Chopped off about 2". Probably. Need more but still need some hair to grab for twists and whatnot. Will take off more next month. 

Back at nl but pleased because the ng looks a lot healthier than I've egver had it.

Will keep it straight too. Wonder how much the ssks from puffs twist outs and wngs had to do with those chewed ends...? I would see them everywhere and just dust but it wasn't enough I guess


----------



## Kn0ttyByNatur3

gforceroy said:


> @Kn0ttyByNatur3 Aw.... What happened?





@gforceroy It was just a pure, hot mess for me! I tried finger combing my whole head for the first time. And I ended up having to deal with way more tangles and hair loss than I did with any ole combing method.  I was so frustrated at that moment in time. I said never again on finger combing.

At that moment I wish I took a flat iron to my hair, make it straight and call it a week, two or three.


----------



## CaliiSwagg

DarkJoy said:
			
		

> Because of this thread I decided to go on out and get a flatiron and see what's cookin with my fro. First time straightened in 5ish years!
> 
> I used Mixed Chicks straightening serum and nothing else after wash and dc. My hair just fell straight at 200oF. I was getting worried that it wouldn't revert! Finally did after day 5 (yesterday).
> 
> It was a good thing I starightened! My ends were shot. Couldn't tell that in a fro. Chopped off about 2". Probably. Need more but still need some hair to grab for twists and whatnot. Will take off more next month.
> 
> Back at nl but pleased because the ng looks a lot healthier than I've egver had it.
> 
> Will keep it straight too. Wonder how much the ssks from puffs twist outs and wngs had to do with those chewed ends...? I would see them everywhere and just dust but it wasn't enough I guess



did you like the serum?  I have been wanting to trying it but I want to see how others fared with it first.


----------



## Lanea87

Imma start this process in July, I am a tranny at the moment and I am not willing to cut my hair so hopefully this will help me loosen up this curls (esp. the crown area). I wont be going over the length just the NG that I have.


----------



## BlkMane

I salute you ladies that can deal with heat straightening ur natural hair on a regular basis. So much work! At least for me, I have a lot of hair and it just takes a long time and in the summer there is no point as my hair usually would get puffy or frizz up overnight. For me this would be a winter-only option.

When I was last fully natural and wanted straight hair, I would have my hairdresser do it. She would wash and blow dry my hair then flat iron it. It would look silky and straight just as if I had a relaxer.

May I ask, for those who have mastered straightening their natural hair, what products do you recommend to control frizz and keep the hair smooth?


----------



## CaliiSwagg

BlkMane said:


> *May I ask, for those who have mastered straightening their natural hair, what products do you recommend to control frizz and keep the hair smooth?*


 
I would like to know as well. Along with controling reversion from humidity.


----------



## Kindheart

I m a firm believer that if you straighten every week ,no matter how much DC and treatments you get ,your hair eventually will lose a bit of its curl so you ll be forced to straighten it all the time as otherwise won't look good .
My hair is in the 3 range and i suffered from heat damage when i was straightening my hair twice a week as it wouldn't stay straight due to high levels of humodity in the air ,had to cut off a good chunck of my hair in order to make it look good curly ,i had 4 inches random straight ends that didn't match my curly/wavy hair .
Oh and DO Not use Carols daughter hair balm as a heat protectant ..i think it contributed to fry my hair.


----------



## lalablossoms

Kindheart said:


> I m a firm believer that if you straighten every week ,no matter how much DC and treatments you get ,your hair eventually will lose a bit of its curl so you ll be forced to straighten it all the time as otherwise won't look good .
> My hair is in the 3 range and i suffered from heat damage when i was straightening my hair twice a week as it wouldn't stay straight due to high levels of humodity in the air ,had to cut off a good chunck of my hair in order to make it look good curly ,i had 4 inches random straight ends that didn't match my curly/wavy hair .
> Oh and DO Not use Carols daughter hair balm as a heat protectant ..i think it contributed to fry my hair.



Word. I was a huge believer that if you really conditioned and protected your hair, heat is not an issue. I was wrong. It took over a few years for me to see that my hair was gradually loosing its curl. My hair continued to look great to others but I knew it was damaged when I tried to rock curly styles. I am going back to doing wet sets to style and want to invest in a hooded dryer. I was trying to do wash and go's again but because of the drastic difference in textures it's not working. I feel like I'm transitioning again, haha. Setback, yes, but I refuse to get discouraged. I enjoy experimenting with my hair even when I get frustrated from time to time. I'm still learning.


----------



## LovelyBwonderful

Kindheart said:


> I m a firm believer that if you straighten every week ,no matter how much DC and treatments you get ,your hair eventually will lose a bit of its curl so you ll be forced to straighten it all the time as otherwise won't look good .
> My hair is in the 3 range and i suffered from heat damage when i was straightening my hair twice a week as it wouldn't stay straight due to high levels of humodity in the air ,had to cut off a good chunck of my hair in order to make it look good curly ,i had 4 inches random straight ends that didn't match my curly/wavy hair .
> Oh and DO Not use Carols daughter hair balm as a heat protectant ..i think it contributed to fry my hair.



I agree. I straighten my hair often but almost always give it at least a week off of rest & recovery from straightening where I'll wear it curly using minimal product and taking extra care to moisturize it with lots of conditioner and definitely do a PT treatment. 


do any of y'all who straighten ever wear your curly? if so how do y'all keep your curls all week? if it's straight you can just wrap it or throw it up in a ponytail/bun at night.


----------



## DarkJoy

I hear you ladies. Tho someone like me who is a 4b/c being a little heat trained probably isn't a bad idea.  At least for my hair. Otherwise, it just snaps and breaks with any manipulation to my curls wet or dry (dry is less damaging). It really kinda sucks. Not all 4s agree with this, for sure. But with this crazy fine fragile hair, idk what else to try! 

I think much of the overdamage is gradual too and hard to see til its too late. Keepin a close eye on this mess.

I do wear my lightly straightened hair curly. Low heat & just enough so the ends don't curl around each other and snap while twisting or braiding for the 'out' style. Looks fuller this way too. I retwist every other night with curl enhancing smoothie and flax seed gel. It starts to revert around the 4th day.


----------



## lalablossoms

I think I finally realized what went wrong with my heat styling. I was doing it for a few years with no problem switching from curly to straight with minimal damage. My hair retained length very well and had no issues with elasticity. In the last year I stopped using Sabino, which is the heat protectant I started with, and protein treatments. I've been using Chi Silk Infusion and Keratin Mist, which both make my hair feel soft and moisturized, but I suspect are not enough heat protection and strenghtening. I made these changes in the last year and today I realized that is when my hair started to decline in health. I'm not going to totally give up on wearing it straight but want to grow out the heat damage. I'm already on my way since I cut to a pixie. In the meantime I am going to cut down on manipulation for awhile. When I do decide to straighten I will use Sabino and get on a good protein regimen again.


----------



## BlaqBella

As far as working out, as a heat straightened natural,you will likely need to set a strict regimen to get the best of both. I had to (since i'm inconsistent with working out) set my workout days at the end of the week, since I normally flat-iron on Saturdays, so Sun.-Wed.-ish I would wear hair straight and try to work out Thurs. a.m., mow the grass or something Sat., etc. all with dc in hair or co-washing daily. Sometimes I just could not work out, so that may be a problem for the poster who asked about reversion during workouts.

When it comes to humidity (live in a fairly humid area) and reversion, sometimes it cannot be avoided, i'm learning to adjust to checking the temps., etc beforehand. But when the humidity levels are not really high I have success with my tried & trues--paul mitchell super skinny and kenra silkening gloss-- however, I am one of those who has to use a creamy leave-in for more moisture, protection, and weight (somewhat fly away type hair). When the humidity is low if I travel to work with my hair in a somewhat taut
ponytail it does not revert. I do (tacky i guess-oh well) wear my silk scarf around my edges until I get there. My hair is almost always as straight as I get it on Sat. or Sun.

In my experience with heat I, of course, had lots of trial and error moments. But when I was relaxed/transitioning my new growth was tight and DRY. I was definitely determined to learn my hair once I realized my natural hair was becoming softer at the root than the ends were. So flash forward I spent 2+ years experimenting with my own head alone. Straightening pratically EVERY week, once a week. Of course dc-ing (or co-wash routine) once a week. I cut about 3-6 inches in Jan. and I am now getting, if not definitely close to, an inch a month now. I still flat-iron weekly until recently (last almost 3 weeks) wearing a puff. I would always take a res tfrom flat-ironing every once in awhile but i've now noticed my hair is much more moisturized and accepts moisture better. But I knew as a teenager my hair responded well to heat. My hair is now a lot less fly away/thin and is noticeably (sp?) thicker, and healthier.I  was collar bone before and I am almost right back where I started in less than 6 months. But I was raised with pressed hair till 13, so I guess I had things to fall back on and did some good guess work--def. thanks to LHCF.

Of course its not for everyone.

ETA: I should say that I cut out of personal life frustrations-i was stressed- in Jan. Also, I use a few products that protect my strands from heat. I still have lots of coils in my hair (really all of them) but my crown is more of a 3c(just used to not seem to be because of dry/frizziness). I recently started isolating the band area, the side burn area-wearing tendrils-, and wearing a puff that I stretch by banding. When I realease the bands I have a soft, shiny, moisturized, coily puff. So for me stretching my hair (using multi methods) and opening my cuticles(heat, steam, etc) allowed my hair to better accept moisture and nourishment. Sorry for the novel..


----------



## ladyscorpian14

bump any updates


----------



## Lanea87

Imma have my first session this upcoming weekend. Will be prepping my hair all week.

At the moment I am doing a prepoo of EVCO and will sleep on this until I CW it out in the morning.

Towards the end of the week I will be doing a DC and another prepoo/ HOT.

I will start low on my fine hair. Not sure what heat protectant I will use just yet.
340 degress with 2-3 passes to the NG and 1 to the ends since I still have some relaxed ends.

Will update you ladies later.


----------



## LovelyBwonderful

ZebraPrintLover said:


> Imma have my first session this upcoming weekend. Will be prepping my hair all week.
> 
> At the moment I am doing a prepoo of EVCO and will sleep on this until I CW it out in the morning.
> 
> Towards the end of the week I will be doing a DC and another prepoo/ HOT.
> 
> I will start low on my fine hair. Not sure what heat protectant I will use just yet.
> 340 degress with 2-3 passes to the NG and 1 to the ends since I still have some relaxed ends.
> 
> Will update you ladies later.



I have really fine (but THICK) hair so I find that if I just have to do really thin slices and I can almost always get my hair bone straight (I think finer hair straightens more easily) with one full length pass (someitmes 2) on only 300 degrees. [I have the FHI platform flatiron btw] so I would suggest starting with a lower temp. and one pass esp since you still have relaxed ends.
unless you're not blow drying it first. then you'd probably need a higher temp and more passes


----------



## LovelyBwonderful

NEED RECOMMENDATIONS
what are all you ladies using for a protein treatment? I've been using Aphogee 2 minute but just ran out and don't want to repurchase because it had mineral oil in (cones are fine but my hair hates mineral oil) I loved the fact that I could use it every week and it took less than 5 minutes since I do them every week (wash day) to strengthen my hair and prevent heat damage. is there anything comparable? that is still relatively cheap and I can get on the ground? 

also. straightened my hair last week and finally was able to master curling my hair with my flat iron (yay!) I didn't take a final pic (idk I guess I was just tired and forgot?) but here's what they looked like as I did them (check the super excited face) && please bear with me this is the first time I've uploaded a photo -- I attached it


----------



## Lanea87

LovelyBwonderful said:


> I have really fine (but THICK) hair so I find that if I just have to *do really thin slices and I can almost always get my hair bone straight (I think finer hair straightens more easily) with one full length pass (someitmes 2) on only 300 degrees.* [I have the FHI platform flatiron btw] so *I would suggest starting with a lower temp. and one pass esp since you still have relaxed ends.
> unless you're not blow drying it first. then you'd probably need a higher temp and more passes*



LovelyBwonderful, thanks for the response. I will do really small sections. I tried 300 once and my hair reverted (thats when I wore my U-Part wig). When I went to the salon she used 340 w/ a Babyliss which is what I also have. But to be honest imma try the whole head with the 300 just to see again and I will go from there.... I doubt if I will be blowdrying before but like I said we will see LOL.

Since you too have fine hair what are you using as a heat protectant that doesnt weigh your hair down?



LovelyBwonderful said:


> NEED RECOMMENDATIONS
> what are all you ladies using for a protein treatment? I've been using Aphogee 2 minute but just ran out and don't want to repurchase because it had mineral oil in (cones are fine but my hair hates mineral oil) I loved the fact that I could use it every week and it took less than 5 minutes since I do them every week (wash day) to strengthen my hair and prevent heat damage. is there anything comparable? that is still relatively cheap and I can get on the ground?
> 
> also. straightened my hair last week and finally was able to master curling my hair with my flat iron (yay!) I didn't take a final pic (idk I guess I was just tired and forgot?) but here's what they looked like as I did them (check the super excited face) && please bear with me this is the first time I've uploaded a photo -- I attached it



I use Nexxus Emergencee, I like it and the bottle lasts sooooo long plus you can you it weekly also like Aphogee 2 Min and its a mild/moderate. Joico K-Pak also have mineral oil so dont try that.


----------



## LovelyBwonderful

ZebraPrintLover said:


> @LovelyBwonderful, thanks for the response. I will do really small sections. I tried 300 once and my hair reverted (thats when I wore my U-Part wig). When I went to the salon she used 340 w/ a Babyliss which is what I also have. But to be honest imma try the whole head with the 300 just to see again and I will go from there.... I doubt if I will be blowdrying before but like I said we will see LOL.
> 
> Since you too have fine hair what are you using as a heat protectant that doesnt weigh your hair down?
> 
> I use Nexxus Emergencee, I like it and the bottle lasts sooooo long plus you can you it weekly also like Aphogee 2 Min and its a mild/moderate. Joico K-Pak also have mineral oil so dont try that.




I will definitely have to try the nexxus then, thanks for the suggestion. I'm glad you say it lasts long because the bottle looks so small and my hair usually soaks up product

and I have tried so many heat protectants it's not even funny. My favorites that I am using right now: [sidenote: I apply everything to my hair in sections, generally 3 in the front and 4 in the back and then comb through]
first apply *KCKT* leave in to freshly washed hair -- it's light but still moisturizing enough and makes detangling a breeze
layer *grapeseed oil *over my leave in -- seals in the moisture and does double duty as a heat protectant (makes hair super soft and shiny too) I bought a big bottle NOW brand from GNC ~$10 and it lasts FOREVER because it only takes a few drops each section
mist of *nexxus salon hair care heat protexx* spray mixed with a little *Chi Silk Infusium* (I just poured some of the Chi in the nexxus bottle) before blow drying. I like to apply all my heat protectants before I blow dry so they have time to absorb and I find my hair is less greasy weighed down than if I apply before flat ironing. 
finally: mostly because I LOVE the smell and ingredients, and as a last line of defense, I apply this new product I found at walgreens this summer: *Nubian Heritage Heat Protect Keratin Leave in Conditioning Cream* it comes in a jar and is creamy, I generally apply a fingerful to each section combing through and then flat iron, after which my hair smells like this product (no burnt hair smell for me!) 

I know it sounds like a lot of products but it's not. KCKT is really light. then a few drops of the oil before misting with the spray and blowdrying. lastly a little bit of the cream for extra protection and great smell before flat ironing. 

sorry for such a long post ^^'


----------



## Lanea87

LovelyBwonderful said:


> I will definitely have to try the nexxus then, thanks for the suggestion. I'm glad you say it lasts long because the bottle looks so small and my hair usually soaks up product
> 
> and I have tried so many heat protectants it's not even funny. My favorites that I am using right now: [sidenote: I apply everything to my hair in sections, generally 3 in the front and 4 in the back and then comb through]
> first apply *KCKT* leave in to freshly washed hair -- it's light but still moisturizing enough and makes detangling a breeze
> layer *grapeseed oil *over my leave in -- seals in the moisture and does double duty as a heat protectant (makes hair super soft and shiny too) I bought a big bottle NOW brand from GNC ~$10 and it lasts FOREVER because it only takes a few drops each section
> mist of *nexxus salon hair care heat protexx* spray mixed with a little *Chi Silk Infusium* (I just poured some of the Chi in the nexxus bottle) before blow drying. I like to apply all my heat protectants before I blow dry so they have time to absorb and I find my hair is less greasy weighed down than if I apply before flat ironing.
> finally: mostly because I LOVE the smell and ingredients, and as a last line of defense, I apply this new product I found at walgreens this summer: *Nubian Heritage Heat Protect Keratin Leave in Conditioning Cream* it comes in a jar and is creamy, I generally apply a fingerful to each section combing through and then flat iron, after which my hair smells like this product (no burnt hair smell for me!)
> 
> I know it sounds like a lot of products but it's not. KCKT is really light. then a few drops of the oil before misting with the spray and blowdrying. lastly a little bit of the cream for extra protection and great smell before flat ironing.
> 
> sorry for such a long post ^^'



LovelyBwonderful
The bottle is small but its a thick substance so it has easy spread. I will say that you can get 5 uses out of the bottle, its all depends on the length of your hair and how thick you put it on.

Never knew GSO was a heat protectant. I am glad you said that because I use it daily to seal my hair with plus I scented it Coconut so it smells soooooo good. I will defiantly try that this weekend. So basically I wont have to go out and buy a bottle of it I also use the NOW brand.

Imma start off with the ApHogee ProVitamin LI, a dab on each section of the the GSO on each section and the Chi Silk Infusion. I like the double protection so hopefully it wont be too much.


----------



## DarkJoy

Has anyone flat ironed or pressed with castor oil?

I was researching and its boiling point is a whopping 565oF! It would probably make a fantastic natural heat protectant.


----------



## tapioca_pudding

DarkJoy that's hot!! Lol but it seems like it would be heavy..? Even if you use a dab.. but ya never know.. :scratchch:


----------



## DarkJoy

tapioca_pudding said:
			
		

> DarkJoy that's hot!! Lol but it seems like it would be heavy..? Even if you use a dab.. but ya never know.. :scratchch:



Yes tapioca_pudding its daym hot! And that's just the boiling point not the smoke/burn point. Wow. Castor is also used for lubricating heavy machinery for this reason

I think ill try it since its wash day and report back.

My hair is fine and even tho castor is heavy thats great with me. Fine hair = way too fly away. Without heaviness a style wouldn't last me past a light breeze!


----------



## LovelyBwonderful

major straightening session yesterday. 
washed (sorry no pic of the curls, I'll try to take one next time)
blow-dried ! Lord have mercy I was hurting at the end of this. tried a new technique that I think was healthier for my hair and got it a little straighter (if not any less voluminous) but took FOREVER.
straightened! 
&& of course wrapped up tight for the night. I'll be curling it later today and using some major hairspray and praying that they hold for the next 2 days haha


----------



## LovelyBwonderful

I already posted this in the straight-haired naturals section but felt like I had to include y'all too haha
washed (sorry no pic of the curls, I'll try to take one next time)
blow-dried ! Lord have mercy I was hurting at the end of this. tried a  new technique that I think was healthier for my hair and got it a little  straighter (if not any less voluminous) but took FOREVER.
straightened! 
&& of course wrapped up tight for the night. I'll be curling it  later today and using some major hairspray (didn't have any and never use it so I just bought a cheap can of Suave Professionals extra firm hold hairspray from wal-mart, although I heard good things about it and the cashier said it worked amazing) and praying that they hold  for the next 2 days haha


----------



## MissAlinaRose

LovelyBwonderful
Aww you're so cute! I've never used hair spray before either. Does it make your hair hard?


----------



## ravenhairedcharm

​I haven't had time to read through this entire thread yet (I'm working on it) but I have a couple of questions. If anyone could help me out I would really appreciate it.

-What is the best product line for maintaining straight hair (damage repair)?
-If I chose to roller set (airdry) and flat iron every month on a low temp, would this be damaging?
-How do you keep your edges from reverting in the shower? Is there a special material I can use that won't absorb water?
-How often do you moisturize and with what?
-I'm assuming straightening my hair more often will equal more protein treatments, and hard protein treatments like aphogee?


----------



## Caramelangel247

Im going natural (again) and I think I'll be much more successful this time in making this a choice for life if I go with more straight styles. I like curly styles sometimes but only having straight hair four days a month is too much of a change for me. I think part of the reason I struggle to make it more than 20wks as a natural.


----------



## ManiiSweetheart

Hey ladies I need some advice! I'm planning on getting a Dominican Blowout this weekend and Georgia's humidity is always has a problem with me and my hair... is there anyway i can.. combat this humidity? Or am i doomed?


----------



## virtuenow

ManiiSweetheart said:


> Hey ladies I need some advice! I'm planning on getting a Dominican Blowout this weekend and Georgia's humidity is always has a problem with me and my hair... is there anyway i can.. combat this humidity? Or am i doomed?



 Doomed.  Unless you burn your hair straight.  Hey, that's just how I feel.


----------



## jprayze

ManiiSweetheart said:
			
		

> Hey ladies I need some advice! I'm planning on getting a Dominican Blowout this weekend and Georgia's humidity is always has a problem with me and my hair... is there anyway i can.. combat this humidity? Or am i doomed?



I think a good Dominican Blowout can stand up to almost anything. Sometimes it's too good lol...my hair has definitely been heat trained by the Dominicans.  You should be ok for at least a few days. Make sure you wrap or pin curl each night.


----------



## ManiiSweetheart

virtuenow said:


> Doomed.  Unless you burn your hair straight.  Hey, that's just how I feel.





jprayze said:


> I think a good Dominican Blowout can stand up to almost anything. Sometimes it's too good lol...my hair has definitely been heat trained by the Dominicans.  You should be ok for at least a few days. Make sure you wrap or pin curl each night.



I realllly hope it can stay straight for 2 days..... but i like the poofy look too


----------



## Poohbear

I tried a new product on my natural hair for blowdrying and flatironing. The product is called *It's A 10 miracle leave-in product*.  I tried this after a stylist in Cali used it on my hair. It made my hair really soft, full, and flexible. Here are the results which I really liked:


----------



## tapioca_pudding

^^^ I've been using that product and I LOVE it! Your hair is lovely.


----------



## Britt

How often are you all straightening your hair? Also, do you ever give your hair breaks and do twists outs/braid outs on the off week? I am currently weaved up but am giving thought to becoming a heat trained natural. 

I know someone irl that has a beautiful head of straightened hair, I was shocked to find out she's not relaxed as her hair is always sleek and straight. She told me she gets it blow dried and flat ironed. Someone else I know blow dries and flat irons her hair and she has a bomb head of hair as well. 

Sistawithrealhair on YT is an ideal head of hair for me . I like that she wears it straight and also does twist outs/braid outs.


----------



## Poohbear

Brittster - I straighten my hair every 1-3 months (there have been times I've gone longer without straightening), but it really just depends on how I feel at the time I wash my hair. When I don't straighten my hair, I usually would do a flat-twistout. I played around with wash n go's this year, but I don't think that's gonna work out for me... too many single strand knots and matting. I'm also thinking about putting my hair in no heat curls with flexirods or permrods the next time I wash my hair so that the ends of my hair can stay smoothed out.


----------



## Caramelangel247

Poohbear said:
			
		

> I tried a new product on my natural hair for blowdrying and flatironing. The product is called It's A 10 miracle leave-in product.  I tried this after a stylist in Cali used it on my hair. It made my hair really soft, full, and flexible. Here are the results which I really liked:



Uh give me your hair immediately!!!!!


----------



## TopShelf

ManiiSweetheart said:


> Hey ladies I need some advice! I'm planning on getting a Dominican Blowout this weekend and Georgia's humidity is always has a problem with me and my hair... is there anyway i can.. combat this humidity? Or am i doomed?


 

I recently (Sat) got my hair straightened. She pressed the roots and flat ironed the shaft. She use the carols daughter macadamia serum and my hair is still straight as of today. She placed it in my hair while  it was damp and then blowdried it with a brush using the tension method. There was absolutely no frizz on sat and it was %96 humidity here. Only the edges have began to revert because I keep getting it wet when I wash my face.


----------



## DarkJoy

TopShelf said:
			
		

> I recently (Sat) got my hair straightened. She pressed the roots and flat ironed the shaft. She use the carols daughter macadamia serum and my hair is still straight as of today. She placed it in my hair while  it was damp and then blowdried it with a brush using the tension method. There was absolutely no frizz on sat and it was %96 humidity here. Only the edges have began to revert because I keep getting it wet when I wash my face.


TopShelf. Thanks for this. I keep blowing through serums because I don't like how they feel, seem drying or don't fight reversion long. I'm not a CD fan but will try it. how does it feel: heavy? Oily/greasy? Would be nice to get more than 4 days before I have to twist...


----------



## TopShelf

@DarkJoy. ....I actually brought that and the Chi silk infusions to the appt but she decided to go with that one. Glad that she did. I deep conditioned of course, as well.

It had lots of bounce and did not feel weighed down at all:

These are my results. Excuse the choppiness, I attempted to trim my hair myself





The test will be to see if there was any heat damage


----------



## DarkJoy

Omg! That looks beautiful!-like a dang relaxer! Wow!

 Thanks for sharing TopShelf. It's now on my august list of things to try.


----------



## tapioca_pudding

Dang... lemme hit up Sephora omw home.. LOL TopShelf


----------



## ManiiSweetheart

TopShelf said:


> I recently (Sat) got my hair straightened. She pressed the roots and flat ironed the shaft. She use the carols daughter macadamia serum and my hair is still straight as of today. She placed it in my hair while  it was damp and then blowdried it with a brush using the tension method. There was absolutely no frizz on sat and it was %96 humidity here. Only the edges have began to revert because I keep getting it wet when I wash my face.



:O i will definitely be trying this!


----------



## DDTexlaxed

TopShelf said:


> I recently (Sat) got my hair straightened. She pressed the roots and flat ironed the shaft. She use the carols daughter macadamia serum and my hair is still straight as of today. She placed it in my hair while  it was damp and then blowdried it with a brush using the tension method. There was absolutely no frizz on sat and it was %96 humidity here. Only the edges have began to revert because I keep getting it wet when I wash my face.



As expensive as that stuff is, it better not revert!  Your hair looks gorgeous! They did a great job!


----------



## TopShelf

DDTexlaxed said:


> As expensive as that stuff is, it better not revert! Your hair looks gorgeous! They did a great job!


 
I bought it in the set that you get at Sephora. It has the wrapping foam, serum, heat spray (horrible) and the hold and control paste for $45


----------



## TopShelf

I used the Qhemet olive and honey hydrating balm to moisturize my hair. It gives great shine  and moisture. It also does not have any water in it. The key ingredients are grapeseed, olive oil and honey. There are other ingredients. It may weigh your hair down so thia may not be for thosw who prefer bouncy hair. I wear my hair in curls most of the time when straight so it doesn't really matter to me.


----------



## SmilingElephant

How long do you all keep your hair straightened? And do you touch up?

My last straightening could've lasted 2 weeks or more but i was afraid to touch it up.

Im thinking it would be okay if the heat was just at a lower temp than the temp used to actually straighten.

Sent from my N860 using LHCF


----------



## ravenhairedcharm

What are some good store brand temporary straightening products/smoothing treatments?


----------



## TopShelf

I just don't understand why its so hard to get consistent results when you go to a  stylist. 

So the woman who straightened my hair so well the last time, burned my hair this time (at least it smells burned). She did not detangle under water with conditioner, she did not put the heat serum in my hair while blow drying (so it felt dry after being blow dried). She didn't use the pressing comb which meant that there were more knots in my hair and she had to do multiple passes with the flat iron. Again she was rough and this time she used a blowdryer attachments that had very sharp teeth and scraped my already sore scalp. I don't like her method for applying deep conditioner. I like the relaxer method and thats not what she did. 

I thought maybe she was rushing to go home but I realized that she was rushing because she had another client and overlapped appts. My hair was still straight so I paid her and vowed to never go back. I am scared about heat damage because I am not sure if that means that my hair is actually damaged or only that the hair will not curl up again (which I don't care about). I just don't understand why I can't get consistent results when paying someone to do my hair. When I was relaxed and lived in NY I went to the same woman for a year and she was very consistent. People asked me why I would go all the way from DC to NY to do my hair but consistent results are very important to me. 

Needless to say I am going to have to save up and buy my own hot combs, heat tester and stove and do my hair myself. 

So disappointed.


----------



## ravenhairedcharm

simplyevanescent said:


> ​I haven't had time to read through this entire thread yet (I'm working on it) but I have a couple of questions. If anyone could help me out I would really appreciate it.
> 
> -What is the best product line for maintaining straight hair (damage repair)?
> -If I chose to roller set (airdry) and flat iron every month on a low temp, would this be damaging?
> -How do you keep your edges from reverting in the shower? Is there a special material I can use that won't absorb water?
> -How often do you moisturize and with what?
> -I'm assuming straightening my hair more often will equal more protein treatments, and hard protein treatments like aphogee?





simplyevanescent said:


> What are some good store brand temporary straightening products/smoothing treatments?



Anybody?


----------



## jprayze

SmilingElephant said:
			
		

> How long do you all keep your hair straightened? And do you touch up?
> 
> My last straightening could've lasted 2 weeks or more but i was afraid to touch it up.
> 
> Im thinking it would be okay if the heat was just at a lower temp than the temp used to actually straighten.
> 
> Sent from my N860 using LHCF



I used to keep my hair straight for 2-3 wks and I would touch up in between maybe 1 or 2x just hitting any spots that might need fixing. Theb the last few days i will bun.  Right now I'm on the summer no heat challenge which I think is a good break but I will probably straighten in Sept or Oct.


----------



## jprayze

Kindheart said:
			
		

> I m a firm believer that if you straighten every week ,no matter how much DC and treatments you get ,your hair eventually will lose a bit of its curl so you ll be forced to straighten it all the time as otherwise won't look good .
> My hair is in the 3 range and i suffered from heat damage when i was straightening my hair twice a week as it wouldn't stay straight due to high levels of humodity in the air ,had to cut off a good chunck of my hair in order to make it look good curly ,i had 4 inches random straight ends that didn't match my curly/wavy hair .
> Oh and DO Not use Carols daughter hair balm as a heat protectant ..i think it contributed to fry my hair.


 
I'm kinda going back a ways reading some of these posts but I'm definitely with you. I'm a 3b/c mix and my hair in the front is super straight. Even when I do a Twistout, it has a hard time holding the curl in the front. I wouldn't say its damaged per say just not curly anymore. The front hair always got the extra heat because I like lots of flips and feathering. I would definitely touch it up.

After almost 2 yrs of faithfully getting Dominican blow outs, I can say my hair is heat trained. It is much easier to straighten than ever but at what cost? Can you have the best of both worlds? Pics to follow


----------



## jprayze

My Dominican blow out



Front of twist out, but the front ends are straight and I set the twists on rollers



Back of twist out - look at how much more textured the back is.



Another twist out. Sides are straight.



In a few days the hair is almost straight.



Wish I could show u a wash n go but I didn't even take a full pic.

This is the back, but trust me the front doesn't look like that. The curl pattern is so loose it's almost straight buy since I have stop straightening I have new growth!   I usually end up putting the front sides back some type of way to disguise it.


----------



## tapioca_pudding

I think it depends on what your goals are overall for your hair, and your lifestyle/style preference. Some people don't mind "heat damage" (I still hate that term).  If you wear your hair straight 90% of the time anyway, it bodes well for you to have hair that is easily straightened.  If you prefer textured styles, then maybe flat ironing every week isn't for you as it will alter your pattern over time.

This isnt' directed to anyone just a general thought.


----------



## LovelyBwonderful

well I would say never touch up. ever. unless its a super special event. and I only wear my hair straight for about a week and then it's def time to wash. I would also say yes there is going to be some curl loss but it doesn't have to be a lot, you can decrease it by never touching up, less passes, lower temperatures and always doing a PT


----------



## shortt29

jprayze said:


> I'm kinda going back a ways reading some of these posts but I'm definitely with you. I'm a 3b/c mix and my hair in the front is super straight. Even when I do a Twistout, it has a hard time holding the curl in the front. I wouldn't say its damaged per say just not curly anymore. The front hair always got the extra heat because I like lots of flips and feathering. I would definitely touch it up.
> 
> *After almost 2 yrs of faithfully getting Dominican blow outs, I can say my hair is heat trained. It is much easier to straighten than ever but at what cost? *Can you have the best of both worlds? Pics to follow



See, this right here is one of my biggest concerns. I grew up getting Dominican blowouts as my Dominican Godmother did my hair for over 17 years   The ends of my transitioning hair is a hot, thin, stick straight, mess! It's easy to straighten my hair but the new growth is NOT heat trained so that part reverts quickly or looks bushy, especially the front


----------



## TopShelf

jprayze said:
			
		

> My Dominican blow out
> 
> Front of twist out, but the front ends are straight and I set the twists on rollers
> 
> Back of twist out - look at how much more textured the back is.
> 
> Another twist out. Sides are straight.
> 
> In a few days the hair is almost straight.
> 
> Wish I could show u a wash n go but I didn't even take a full pic.
> 
> This is the back, but trust me the front doesn't look like that. The curl pattern is so loose it's almost straight buy since I have stop straightening I have new growth!   I usually end up putting the front sides back some type of way to disguise it.



Looks great, nice color!


----------



## tapioca_pudding

I tried the Carol's daughter macadamia last week - I didn't use any other leave on, just used it to blowdry and flat iron. I may have used too much because my hair felt TOO soft, if that makes sense.  I'll give it another go using less, because I did like how my hair looked.

I dried my hair in braids under the Pibbs last night and flat ironed this morning. I LOVED I mean LOVED my hair... for about 20 minutes lol then P00F.  I want to stop using the blowdryer so often so I need to start rollersetting under the dryer. I'm going to get rollers tonight and figure out what leave in works best for my natural hair.


----------



## jprayze

Does anyone else think your regimen for taking care of your hair when it's straight is easier?


----------



## dicapr

I am back on the heat bandwagon.  My hair is alot easier to manage with heat! I am looking to train to a certain point and then just train the roots afterwards.  I am finally enjoying my hair again!


----------



## jprayze

dicapr said:
			
		

> I am back on the heat bandwagon.  My hair is alot easier to manage with heat! I am looking to train to a certain point and then just train the roots afterwards.  I am finally enjoying my hair again!



ITA!  I took the summer off from heat and just flat ironed last week.  I had to compare how much more products Im using on my natural styles to M&S etc to try to keep it moist and now I'm just massaging my scalp once a day and using a tiny bit of oil on my ends.  Much more simpler and I feel my hair is in a better state.  

I do have some hairs that are permanently straight from previous straightening, but I guess my hair is heat trained bc it takes no time to straighten now.


----------



## Nicole9

jprayze said:


> Does anyone else think your regimen for taking care of your hair when it's straight is easier?



I do! I just got my hair straighten and I am keeping it as long as I can because I do not have to do anything to my hair. To keep the curl, I just pin curl it. So much easier.


----------



## Nicole9

I do have some hairs that are permanently straight from previous straightening, but I guess my hair is heat trained bc it takes no time to straighten now.[/QUOTE]

I have hair in my front and crown that is permanently straight. It is annoying when I do a twist out. I want to straighten more, but I also like to switch up the look. I'm afraid I will lose my texture.


----------



## RoseGolden

jprayze said:


> Does anyone else think your regimen for taking care of your hair when it's straight is easier?


 
So much easier. I only straighen ever 2 weeks and _rarely_ do touch-ups in between. I just put a bit of coconut oil on it every few days and pin it up in a bun + scarf to sleep.

When I try to wear my natural hair out it tangles up on itself so easily and detangling at the end of the week is a nightmare.  Keeping it straight.


----------



## jprayze

Nicole9 said:
			
		

> I do have some hairs that are permanently straight from previous straightening, but I guess my hair is heat trained bc it takes no time to straighten now.



I have hair in my front and crown that is permanently straight. It is annoying when I do a twist out. I want to straighten more, but I also like to switch up the look. I'm afraid I will lose my texture.[/QUOTE]

I have the same problem with my twist outs...I try to disguise it by putting a roller on the ends or some time those strands have to be tucked behind my ear...smh


----------



## candycan

Does anyone work out regularly while maintaining a straight look when natural? I run 4-5x a week and am looking for styling tips in maintaining a straight look during in between my weekly wash.  I'm tired of daily wash n go's and I'm a head sweater


----------



## jprayze

candycan said:
			
		

> Does anyone work out regularly while maintaining a straight look when natural? I run 4-5x a week and am looking for styling tips in maintaining a straight look during in between my weekly wash.  I'm tired of daily wash n go's and I'm a head sweater



I think there were some tips earlier in the thread of maintenance while working out.  I need to know as well as I plan to increase my workouts and continue to wear my hair straight.


----------



## tapioca_pudding

candycan - I'm a head sweater too - I do a high ponytail and wear one of those dry-sweat bands on. I let my hair dry fully before I take it down.  Dries pretty smooth   I just realize that since I workout regularly I won't have "relaxer straight" hair every day, which is fine with me. I wear up-do's every day anyway. But if I wanted to wear it down, I'd just lightly moisturize, do my workout w/ my hair up, let it air dry then wrap it or put it on flexi rods overnight and I'm good for the morning.  Hth


----------



## jprayze

Question ladies, do you M&S while your hair is straight or only on wash days?  If so, how often and what products?

I have just been using a moisturizing DC before straightening (either at home or my stylist) and lightly sealing my ends every day or so with a few drops of WGHO and a light daily scalp massage of a MN oil mix. I use very little product while my hair is straight versus natural styles when I'm constantly working to prevent dryness.


----------



## jprayze

[USER=23817]tapioca_pudding[/USER] said:
			
		

> candycan] - I'm a head sweater too - I do a high ponytail and wear one of those dry-sweat bands on. I let my hair dry fully before I take it down.  Dries pretty smooth   I just realize that since I workout regularly I won't have "relaxer straight" hair every day, which is fine with me. I wear up-do's every day anyway. But if I wanted to wear it down, I'd just lightly moisturize, do my workout w/ my hair up, let it air dry then wrap it or put it on flexi rods overnight and I'm good for the morning.  Hth



Good suggestions--What size flexis do you use?


----------



## caribeandiva

I think wearing my hair only in wash N gos during my first year of being natural cost me some retention. Those single stranded knots were getting ridiculous! I've been keeping my hair in more strecthed styles like twistouts or wearing it straight. I like the results so far.


----------



## jprayze

caribeandiva said:


> I think wearing my hair only in wash N gos during my first year of being natural cost me some retention. Those single stranded knots were getting ridiculous! I've been keeping my hair in more strecthed styles like twistouts or wearing it straight. I like the results so far.


 
Me too...I'm alternating between twistouts and straight for the rest of the year.


----------



## naturalagain2

I think I'm going to wear my hair straight for a while.....

Victorian I want to thank you for being so specific with products and regimen. I tried the products you raved about and I love them!! It's a nice alternative to the Aveda I already use.


----------



## jprayze

Hey SHNs!  I'm trying a dry shampoo today...will be back with a review later.


----------



## coolsista-paris

are there any straight naturals here with fine hair??? cause my 4b (a  àt thé back) is fragile better off stretched. avoiding heat.... except tension method but too much might leave me bald.  so anyone with ideas?


----------



## jprayze

jprayze said:
			
		

> Hey SHNs!  I'm trying a dry shampoo today...will be back with a review later.



I used Suave professionals keratin dry shampoo. I think it's absorbed some of the oil, but not all of it.  My hair feels somewhat refreshed, but it still needs to be washed.  It was only 2.97 at Walmart so good deal overall.


----------



## RegaLady

Interesting thread...

I flat ironed today and would love more tips.  When I hit full BSL I plan to flat iron maybe once every two months, wearing it down every blue moon and bunning most of the time.
eta: flat iron every two months but during the fall, but once extreme cold and humidity comes(winter through summer) its bunning my natural hair up. Thats my long term plan.


----------



## jprayze

[USER=103105]coolsista-paris[/USER] said:
			
		

> are there any straight naturals here with fine hair??? cause my 4b (a  àt thé back) is fragile better off stretched. avoiding heat.... except tension method but too much might leave me bald.  so anyone with ideas?



My hair is fine. What about twist or braidouts?


----------



## coolsista-paris

jprayze said:


> My hair is fine. What about twist or braidouts?



hi. i realize that twists dont work Well on me.... i get lots of tangles my hair gets frizzy in no time etc.. 

do you get damage by heat as your  hair is fine and more easy to damage? how do you keep it straight while moisturizing between washes ?


----------



## jprayze

coolsista-paris said:


> hi. i realize that twists dont work Well on me.... i get lots of tangles my hair gets frizzy in no time etc..
> 
> do you get damage by heat as your hair is fine and more easy to damage? how do you keep it straight while moisturizing between washes ?


 
Yes I think my hair is more easy to damage so I have to be careful. My hair is the healthiest that it has been for a long time; I think I finally have a regimen that works. I recently took a heat break for the summer and my hair grew a lot and it feels stronger. I have a few straight strands in the front (my bangs) because I use more heat on them for styling. I'm gradually trimming them (without trying to lose length) and the new growth is coming in curly as ever.

I don't moisturize while my hair is straight; I depend on the DC prior to heat styling to give my strands enough moisture to last until the next wash. I do put light oil on my scalp daily (it's a MN and oil mix) and seal the ends (usually a few drops of WGO oil for my entire head) to keep whatever moisture is already in there in. If anyone moisturizes while straight, chime in.

My regimen:  http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showpost.php?p=16941673&postcount=8


----------



## jprayze

jprayze said:


> I used Suave professionals keratin dry shampoo. I think it's absorbed some of the oil, but not all of it. My hair feels somewhat refreshed, but it still needs to be washed. It was only 2.97 at Walmart so good deal overall.


 
Possible natural alternative to dry shampoo:  http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=332311&highlight=secret


----------



## CaramelQTpie

hey everyone! i was wondering if i could get some advice. i flat ironed my hair for the first time ever last week and (of course) it didnt turn out that straight. (i've added some pics to the end of this post) i've been going to salons to get my hair done since i was abt 16.. so i had never straightened my own hair before... i had actually been researching here on the forum for a few months.. but even though i didnt have the flat-iron and products i wanted etc, i decided to go ahead and do it (and it came out so crappy lol). i'm not exactly sure where i went wrong. here's what i did:

- shampoo'd with l'oreal ever strong sulfate free hydrate shampoo
- conditioned with l'oreal ever strong sulfate free conditioner
(which is just kinda the shampoo and conditioner i had lying around the house)
- applied Fantasia ic heat protector straightening serum- as a heat protectant
- blow dried my hair with a conair silverbird blowdryer with comb attachment (i blow dried on high heat using the middle fan.. which i have since read is a mistake and u should blowdry on medium heat with a high fan or something erplexed *unsure*)
- applied fantasia ic heat protectant again
- flat ironed at 240 degree's with a random 1" chi flat-iron i bought from meijer (and have since returned) 
ok so, i ordered a sedu 1 1/2" ceramic tourmaline flat iron a few days ago, and i plan to try this out again in 2 weeks.. but i have a few questions first:
*1) is it safe to turn the flat iron up to 300 degrees? and what temperature do u guys usually flat iron at? *
*2) do i need to apply my heat protecting serum twice? once for each application of heat?* cause it felt a bit greasy while flat ironing it..although it didnt turn out all that greasy in the end
*3) should i blow dry on medium heat with high fan?*
*4) do u think the main reason my hair didnt come out that straight is because i need to turn up my FLAT IRON heat or i just need to figure out how to blow dry it better?* i've heard some ppl say the key to a good flat iron is blow drying it really straight first. im posting some pics at the end of this. do u think that is my issue by looking at how my hair turned out? cause i was also kinda afraid and didn't wanna overdo the blow drying...
here are the pics:


----------



## Poohbear

CaramelQTpie - If you want straighter sleeker results, you will need to use higher temperatures with the blowdryer and flat iron.

When I straighten, I just apply the serum to sections of my hair before blowdrying that section. After I'm done, I flat iron my hair in small sections, one pass. I'm not sure what temperature my flat iron is on since it uses a turn dial of numbers from 1-20.  My flat iron is usually between 15-20 (which is probably 350-400 degrees Fahrenheit, just a guess).


----------



## texasqt

CaramelQTpie said:
			
		

> - shampoo'd with l'oreal ever strong sulfate free hydrate shampoo
> - conditioned with l'oreal ever strong sulfate free conditioner
> * Asses you hair after you shampoo and wash. It should be soft and manageable not hard to detangle or brittle feeling when you touch it.  If it is, check the protein content in those products and switch to a deep moisturizing conditioner. *
> 
> - applied Fantasia ic heat protector straightening serum- as a heat protectant * I use this along with a leave in*
> 
> - blow dried my hair with a conair silverbird blowdryer with comb attachment (i blow dried on high heat using the middle fan.. which i have since read is a mistake and u should blowdry on medium heat with a high fan or something erplexed *unsure*) * I don't think it matters as long as your hair isn't snagging. I use high heat & fan but I'm impatient. And I like my natural hair bone straight. I heard the lower heat setting is better. Fan speed idk.*
> 
> - applied fantasia ic heat protectant again * I don't add anything after blowdrying to avoid that sticky/greasy feeling. *
> 
> - flat ironed at 240 degree's with a random 1" chi flat-iron i bought from meijer (and have since returned)
> * I use a Sedu revolution flat iron between 340-410 and only one swipe! But get to know what works for your hair by testing gradual heat increases. I hope I've answered your questions above. IMO I think the main reason is a combination of both the conditioner you used and your heat setting. *



*I hope I've answered your questions above. IMO I think the main reason is a combination of both the conditioner you used and your heat setting. *


----------



## CaramelQTpie

Poohbear texasqt 
my hair was hard to detangle so i;ll defintely be switching over to a deep moisturizing conditioner.. i think i was just scared to use a different conditioner from the shampoo i used  lmao! and i'll be using a higher heat setting.. experimenting until i find the one that works for me. thanks soo much ladies for taking the time to help me out!  and i'll post new pics next time i straighten


----------



## Toot-a-Boot

Ok so I am a type 4 natural and I own a solia 1 3/4 and a fhi g2 1 inch flatiron my chi died on me a few months back and I miss the way I could curl with it I can't seem to master curling with the solia and the plates on the fhi are a bit small so it takes me longer to do my hair when I use it. I was in Sally today and they had 2 titanium 1 inch flatirons on sale andis for $60 and a hot tools for $40 is anyone familiar with these brands? TIA


----------



## jprayze

[USER=256024 said:
			
		

> Toot-a-Boot[/USER];17039809]Ok so I am a type 4 natural and I own a solia 1 3/4 and a fhi g2 1 inch flatiron my chi died on me a few months back and I miss the way I could curl with it I can't seem to master curling with the solia and the plates on the fhi are a bit small so it takes me longer to do my hair when I use it. I was in Sally today and they had 2 titanium 1 inch flatirons on sale andis for $60 and a hot tools for $40 is anyone familiar with these brands? TIA


 
Hi, did you purchase a new flat iron yet?


----------



## Elizabeth

Hi, first time poster but I've been lurking for awhile. 

I have fine but dense mostly 4a natural hair and want to wear my hair straightened this winter. Problem is I am having constant breakage and don't want to make it worse by using heat often. The breakage is mostly small, semi circle shaped pieces. I've been natural for years now but started my HHJ just last year. Heres my regimen because I cannot figure out what I'm doing wrong:

Wash every 2 weeks with VO5 balancing shampoo for normal hair or Organix Teatree Mint shampoo

Up until a month ago I was using Pantene Fine Hair Solutions detangler as a leave in but its become hard to find in stores so I switched to Garnier Sleek & Shine Leave In Conditioning Cream which I had been using as just a moisturizer before. (This actually works a lot better especially on the coarser section I have at my crown.)

IC Fantasia for heat protection when flat ironing

Moisturize every other day with either the Garnier leave in or HE Long Term Relationship. 

African Royale Hot Six Oil for sealing

The ends of my hair break whether my hair is stretched or flat ironed. In the beginning of my HHJ I thought it was from dryness/damage from never moisturizing when I didn't know any better but it hasn't stopped almost 2 years later. erplexed My flat ironing skills aren't the best though and my ends are never straight even with comb chasing. (I probably need to use a higher heat setting but I'm scared to.) Could the breakage be from my ends getting tangled? Or does my hair need protein?

 Sorry to write a novel. TIA


----------



## Poohbear

Elizabeth - if I were you, I would avoid using the Garnier Sleek & Shine leave in Conditioning Cream on flat ironed hair every other day. Using this cream over that Fantasia ic serum may be causing your breakage since you're using the cream over the serum which is full of silicone ingredients. Just use the hot six oil on your ends when your hair is flat ironed. If you want to use that Garnier cream, just use it once every 2 weeks right before applying the Fantasia ic to straighten. Hope that helps.

Sent via Android LHCF App


----------



## Elizabeth

Thank you Poohbear that makes perfect sense.

I'm not sure I can go 2 weeks without using a moisturizer though. I've tried and my hair felt like straw. Can someone suggest a better product for moisture? I grew up getting my hair pressed by my aunt who was a hairdresser and my hair always looked nice and felt soft for a few days but then got straw like and flyway because my mom would "moisturize" it with more oil products...but it never grew past nl then and it's almost apl now that I do moisturize regularly.


----------



## Bunnyhaslonghair

Are you deep conditioning?


----------



## ItsMeFre

Elizabeth said:


> Thank you @Poohbear that makes perfect sense.
> 
> I'm not sure I can go 2 weeks without using a moisturizer though. I've tried and my hair felt like straw. Can someone suggest a better product for moisture? I grew up getting my hair pressed by my aunt who was a hairdresser and my hair always looked nice and felt soft for a few days but then got straw like and flyway because my mom would "moisturize" it with more oil products...but it never grew past nl then and it's almost apl now that I do moisturize regularly.


 
I use Shea Moisture's Curl Enhancing Smoothie as a moisturizer and I love it, especially in the winter because it's thick, but I use it all year round.


----------



## Elizabeth

Bunnyhaslonghair Yes, Herbal Essences Hello Hydration. Forgot to list it in my first post.


----------



## jprayze

Bunnyhaslonghair said:
			
		

> Are you deep conditioning?



I have to agree deep conditioning makes all the difference!  I did it last time I straightened this week (Tuesday) and it made all the difference.   It has needed no more moisture since...not dry and all, if anything a little too moist. (A bit weighed down)

I used the Paul Mitchell Super Skinny Daily Trearment left on for an hour, no heat followed by a bit of SS Serum while flat ironing.  When I blow dried (with comb), the blow dryer glided right thru and I didn't need to flat iron to straighten.  I just flat ironed for finishing/styling.

Btw--does the SS serum have heat protection or do indeed to use a heat protectant as well?


----------



## Lylddlebit

I am going back to a straight hair natural. This is how I used to be before around 2009 when I decided to learn my natural hair. Now that I know it well, I want to go back to the ease of straightening. My goal is to wear my hair they way I want every day without any major set backs. I will see how this works out. I have switch to 3 weeks - monthly wash and presses. I know some people frown on going any more than 2 weeks without a hair wash but my hair smells good and I haven't noticed any adverse affects. The major perks I have noticed in the last 2 months is way less shedding, detangle time, straightening time, knots and splits. All of those are victories to me.


----------



## Beverly Ann Properties

Flat ironed my hair with IC Hair Polisher and Heat Protector Straightening Serum. It did a fabulous job and no reversion as of yet day 4. Gave myself a trim and will wear my hair blow dryed in protective styles for the rest of the year.


----------



## CaliiSwagg

Have any of you ladies done a BKT with amazing results and still got your curl pattern back after it has completely washed out? I want to go straight for the winter but Idk if I want to flat iron every month, so I am thinking of possibly trying a straightening treatment.


----------



## DKO

ORS Olive Oil Moisturizing Hair Lotion --- keeps my natural hair straight just like when I had a perm for 2 weeks with NO reversion to my roots or hair. LOVE IT!!!  I layer my hair with 3 different heat protectants first (using up my pj stash)

On wet hair to detangle
Bonner Brothers Foam wrap lotion: it's a heat protectant leave-in/detangler  AND Nexxus headress

On wet hair to blow dry
Mizani Thermasmooth smooth guard

Use to flat iron
BioSilk Therapy and ORS Olive Oil Moisturizing Lotion

The Results: My hair has the same bounce, shine and looks EXACTLY like it did when I was relaxed. My hair does NOT revert at all. I attribute it to the ORSOML. I used it occasionally when I was relaxed. I don't have to use any moisturizer or heat until my next wash day. Just pin curl or wrap and tie up w/a scarf at night. My ends are not dry or damaged.


----------



## mylene

CaliiSwagg said:
			
		

> Have any of you ladies done a BKT with amazing results and still got your curl pattern back after it has completely washed out? I want to go straight for the winter but Idk if I want to flat iron every month, so I am thinking of possibly trying a straightening treatment.



I would be interested to know too.


----------



## Toot-a-Boot

Yes about 2 weeks ago I found a babyliss titanium at Marshall's


----------



## WyrdWay

CaliiSwagg said:


> Have any of you ladies done a BKT with amazing results and still got your curl pattern back after it has completely washed out? I want to go straight for the winter but Idk if I want to flat iron every month, so I am thinking of possibly trying a straightening treatment.



Ive done it a few times and it always wears off after a few months. I just did another treatment ( my first was sometime last year, it wore off fast because I didnt care what type of shampoo i used) I wanted to try keeping it straight for the winter. But when I do it I will usually only wear it straight twice in the two or three months it lasts..... I dont want heat damage, just to take advantage of the looser curl for easier detangling and lower manipulation.


----------



## MsSanz92

Is anyone using an cysteine/acid based system like the CHI Enviro Treatment or Design Essentials Strengthening System to maintain their straightened natural hair? I used the CHI Enviro Smoothing Treatment in the past and really liked the results. I might try the Design Essentials system soon since there's a salon near my school that's now offering it.


----------



## Austro-Afrikana

I think I am going to start wearing my hair straight for a while. I am just so fed up of all the gel that I have to use on my natural hair to get practically the same hair styles day in day out. And it is annoying that I can't have a fringe! Anyway, we'll see how long this phase lasts...I already went through a wash n go phase, which I did actually like but got a bit fed up of the crunchy hair and not being able to wear it any way but just out or in a side bun.


----------



## Elizabeth

Just wanted to thank you ladies for your suggestions.  I ended up getting shea moistures deep treatment masque since it could be used as a deep conditioner and leave in. My hair feels so much softer and doesn't tangle anymore.


----------



## LovelyBwonderful

taking a hear break ladies ! but good luck to all of you. I'll post pics if I can't resist the urge haha


----------



## Poohbear

Lylddlebit said:


> I am going back to a straight hair natural. This is how I used to be before around 2009 when I decided to learn my natural hair. Now that I know it well, I want to go back to the ease of straightening. My goal is to wear my hair they way I want every day without any major set backs. I will see how this works out. I have switch to 3 weeks - monthly wash and presses. I know some people frown on going any more than 2 weeks without a hair wash but my hair smells good and I haven't noticed any adverse affects. The major perks I have noticed in the last 2 months is way less shedding, detangle time, straightening time, knots and splits. All of those are victories to me.



Me too. Doing natural styles are giving my ends splits and knots from too much manipulation. I cant do protective styles either like twists because my ends unravel and get frizzy too quick and buns just put too much tension on my fine hair strands.

At first I thought it was flat ironing that was giving me splits but now I believe Ive found the right products in order to avoid splits from using heat. I believe a heat regime will help me grow my hair out because I can leave it alone for a longer period of time. Plus, my hair is smoother and stronger and the hair strands will less likely stick/matt/tangle together.

Sent via Android LHCF App


----------



## antavia009

Has anyone used a protein treatment to straighten natural hair? Maybe I'm not getting the role of protein treatments, but from one experience a friend had, keracare completely changed the texture of her hair..


----------



## Elizabeth

Thinking about getting a BKT because my ends always revert first when I flat iron but I'm too chicken. (My hair is fine and it's taken me forever to grow it to where it is now.) I came across a mention of John Friedas 3 Day Straight in a thread here while researching BKT and decided to try that first. Currently on day three with it and I love it! 

Anyone else use this product? Did your hair revert completely or was your curl pattern a little looser after?


----------



## charmtreese

antavia009 said:


> Has anyone used a protein treatment to straighten natural hair? Maybe I'm not getting the role of protein treatments, but from one experience a friend had, keracare completely changed the texture of her hair..



Which karecare product(s) does she use. I love keracare!


----------



## Napp

antavia009 said:


> Has anyone used a protein treatment to straighten natural hair? Maybe I'm not getting the role of protein treatments, but from one experience a friend had, keracare completely changed the texture of her hair..



i have done this with a few protien products. They did not have a loosening effect.


----------



## daviine

I want to learn to straighten my hair but the number of posts in this thread is overwhelming.   

I have a few questions and hope someone can answer:

I have a Revlon dryer-- RVDR5001 but it doesn't come with a concentrator.  Will this suffice or should I start looking for a new one?  Thanks.  

Off to read now.


----------



## naturallygoldie

Poohbear what's ur regimen?


----------



## Miss AJ

bump!!!!!!


----------



## FemmeCreole

I stopped straightening for a year... Absolutely no heat.. Not even the hood dryer. That was due to a set back I experienced in November 2011. 

Anyways 2 ago I trimmed off 2 to 3 inches of horrible ends and I'm back on the heat bandwagon. This time I'm having a stylist do it. 

The pics are from earlier today.


----------



## Victorian

Hi straightened naturals   I haven't posted in here in a while, but I'm still going strong.  It's been 4 years since I started straightening my hair regularly.  It's just a part of my normal hair routine.

I'd like to give a shout out to my most tried-and-true, favorite staple in my regimen:

*Giovanni Frizz Be Gone serum* - I've been using this serum since way back when I was transitioning like 9 years ago (!!!).  It still gives me the best flat iron results, and is the most versatile of all the many, many serums I've tried over the years.  Good on wet or dry hair, for blow drying and flat ironing, and for adding shine once the hair is styled.  I hope they never stop making this stuff.  It also smells fantastic.


----------



## Channy31

I've stopped washing my hair as often soto cut down the heat, I wash my hair once every 3 weeks. Then in the 4th week I stay natural. This means I only flat iron once a month.


----------



## Miss AJ

MixedGirl said:


> I've stopped washing my hair as often soto cut down the heat, I wash my hair once every 3 weeks. Then in the 4th week I stay natural. This means I only flat iron once a month.



I'm experimenting with twice a month (every 2 weeks) washing/straightening. My back up plan if that fails is once a week washing and alternating straight and natural each week, STILL equaling to only using heat twice a month. I feel like a scientist when I talk about hair lol.


----------



## FemmeCreole

Victorian said:


> Hi straightened naturals   I haven't posted in here in a while, but I'm still going strong.  It's been 4 years since I started straightening my hair regularly.  It's just a part of my normal hair routine.
> 
> I'd like to give a shout out to my most tried-and-true, favorite staple in my regimen:
> 
> *Giovanni Frizz Be Gone serum* - I've been using this serum since way back when I was transitioning like 9 years ago (!!!).  It still gives me the best flat iron results, and is the most versatile of all the many, many serums I've tried over the years.  Good on wet or dry hair, for blow drying and flat ironing, and for adding shine once the hair is styled.  I hope they never stop making this stuff.  It also smells fantastic.


I should look for that serum. I recently started using the organix Brazilian keratin anti breakage serum. I haven't noticed any real changes or improvements in terms of shine. I've only used it twice though



MixedGirl said:


> I've stopped washing my hair as often soto cut down the heat, I wash my hair once every 3 weeks. Then in the 4th week I stay natural. This means I only flat iron once a month.


I work out several times a week so I have to wash my hair after every session. I blowdry after I wash but my plan is to flat iron every 2 weeks. Although I may braid my hair this weekend so I can give it a break until I'm done with boot camp.


----------



## Channy31

Miss AJ said:


> I'm experimenting with twice a month (every 2 weeks) washing/straightening. My back up plan if that fails is once a week washing and alternating straight and natural each week, STILL equaling to only using heat twice a month. I feel like a scientist when I talk about hair lol.



Yes I started with every two weeks and extended to three. I can't always keep three weeks up strictly, due to work outs and cheer leading comps which means hair spray,hair spray and more hair spray. But three weeks is what I am for. Haha so do I, I love trailing things objectively. But I am doing a science degree I spose.

Good luck with your experiment


----------



## Napp

Victorian said:


> Hi straightened naturals   I haven't posted in here in a while, but I'm still going strong.  It's been 4 years since I started straightening my hair regularly.  It's just a part of my normal hair routine.
> 
> I'd like to give a shout out to my most tried-and-true, favorite staple in my regimen:
> 
> *Giovanni Frizz Be Gone serum* - I've been using this serum since way back when I was transitioning like 9 years ago (!!!).  It still gives me the best flat iron results, and is the most versatile of all the many, many serums I've tried over the years.  Good on wet or dry hair, for blow drying and flat ironing, and for adding shine once the hair is styled.  I hope they never stop making this stuff.  It also smells fantastic.



Hey! Thanks for the recommendation! 

This almost makes me wish I had just stuck to it when I was doing it a few years back! Although it is because I decided to relax, I got better at learning how to get my hair straight and healthy. I hope I can do it for the long haul this time around....


----------



## naija24

question to all of you: how long did yall wait before you made hair straigtening part of your regular hair routine? 

I imagine this routine can only work for those with longer hair, like CL or more.


----------



## Wenbev

naija24 said:


> question to all of you: how long did yall wait before you made hair straigtening part of your regular hair routine?
> 
> I imagine this routine can only work for those with longer hair, like CL or more.



I have short hair, the longest neck length with layers are successfully growing out. I have been thermally pressing my hair since September and I will continue to wear it straight until pool season. I actually find it easier to wear it straight whilst it is short than natural. 
Hope this is of some help!


----------



## naija24

Wenbev said:


> I have short hair, the longest neck length with layers are successfully growing out. I have been thermally pressing my hair since September and I will continue to wear it straight until pool season. I actually find it easier to wear it straight whilst it is short than natural.
> Hope this is of some help!



How do you straighten ear length hair without a relaxer?


----------



## CB1731

I straighten every other week.  I alternate curly and straight each week.  I wear my hair down every day. My ends needs some work but I'm happy with what I've got going so far. I just wish my straight hair didn't get dry after 5 days. I need to find a better method of deep conditioning.


----------



## Channy31

CB1731 said:


> I straighten every other week.  I alternate curly and straight each week.  I wear my hair down every day. My ends needs some work but I'm happy with what I've got going so far. I just wish my straight hair didn't get dry after 5 days. I need to find a better method of deep conditioning.



Have you tried the LOC method for moisturising


----------



## Napp

MixedGirl said:


> Have you tried the LOC method for moisturising



wouldnt that be too heavy for straight hair?

my hair gets greasy all on its on after a week. i couldnt imagine adding liquid,oil and cream on top of that


----------



## Wenbev

naija24 said:


> How do you straighten ear length hair without a relaxer?


Thermal press, aka hot comb.  It says straight for two weeks. Its neck length at the back, to the tip of my nose in the front.


----------



## Wenbev

I agree, what sounds like the hair would become a dust magnet and would be kinda greasy. I just use hot six oil before I wrap at night.  And I usually don't need to do that for at least three or four days after I get my hair pressed anyway.


----------



## Miss AJ

CB1731 said:


> I straighten every other week.  I alternate curly and straight each week.  I wear my hair down every day. My ends needs some work but I'm happy with what I've got going so far. I just wish my straight hair didn't get dry after 5 days. I need to find a better method of deep conditioning.



CB1731 what is your current deep conditioning method?


----------



## CaliiSwagg

CB1731 said:


> I straighten every other week. I alternate curly and straight each week. I wear my hair down every day. My ends needs some work but I'm happy with what I've got going so far. I just wish my straight hair didn't get dry after 5 days. I need to find a better method of deep conditioning.


 
I do this as well but I usually go 2 weeks on 2 weeks off from heat. I have upped my DC'ing to prevent my hair from getting dry, but since my hair is natually oily, I seldom have that problem.


My favorite DC now


----------



## CB1731

Miss AJ said:


> @CB1731 what is your current deep conditioning method?





Right now I deep condition weekly under the dryer with whatever conditioner I have on hand. Sometimes I dc overnight.


----------



## naija24

Wenbev said:


> Thermal press, aka hot comb. It says straight for two weeks. Its neck length at the back, to the tip of my nose in the front.


 
Tha'ts cool to know. I never hot combed my hair before. That'll be a good way of doing my length check in May. Thanks!

I hope my hair is as long as yours by then!


----------



## CB1731

MixedGirl said:


> Have you tried the LOC method for moisturising



I don't know how to do mentions. I'm sorry I didn't see your question.

I have no idea what the LOC method is but I'll google and check it out. Thank you.


----------



## Poohbear

naturallygoldie said:


> Poohbear what's ur regimen?



naturallygoldie... here is my new once a month routine...

Prepoo with Garnier Fructis Long & Strong Conditioner
Wash my hair with Garnier Fructis Long & Strong Shampoo
Condition my hair with Clairol Nice'n Easy ColorSeal Conditioning Gloss
Rinse and detangle my hair under the water flow from the shower head
Wrap a Turbie Twist microfiber towel to soak up excess water out of my hair
Starting in the nape area, apply Fantasia ic Heat Protector Straightening Serum to sections of my hair, comb through, and blowdry with my Andis Ceramic Ionic Dryer and comb attachment
Starting in the nape area, sparingly apply It's A 10 Miracle leave-in product to the ends of my hair, comb through with a small tooth comb, and press and curl my hair with my Babyliss Titanium Flat Iron

At night, I put my hair up on top of my head into a loose bun and wear a scarf around my hair. In morning, I just take off the ponytail holder, fluff with my fingers and go. About once or twice a week, I will massage Hollywood Beauty Tea Tree Oil into my scalp only.


----------



## naija24

This is a serious question. I want natural hair but I dont' want a super huge afro. I really enjoy short haircuts and while I'm growing my hair out, 

I want to rock short hair that looks straight while keeping my TWA. I want hair that looks kind of like the pictures attached, if not longer, when I take my braids out (it may be the end of March cuz I am fed up with braids at this point and it's been a week!!)

Is this even possible with a TWA that's less about 2 inches? If so, how do I acheive these looks without a relaxer or particular haircut? I imagine it would have to be a hot comb, maybe? Since blowouts only work with certain lengths. I just want to avoid heat damage.


----------



## MzRhonda

naija24 said:


> This is a serious question. I want natural hair but I dont' want a super huge afro. I really enjoy short haircuts and while I'm growing my hair out,
> 
> I want to rock short hair that looks straight while keeping my TWA. I want hair that looks kind of like the pictures attached, if not longer, when I take my braids out (it may be the end of March cuz I am fed up with braids at this point and it's been a week!!)
> 
> Is this even possible with a TWA that's less about 2 inches? If so, how do I acheive these looks without a relaxer or particular haircut? I imagine it would have to be a hot comb, maybe? Since blowouts only work with certain lengths. I just want to avoid heat damage.



naija24   that's exactly the look I am going for.....I am transitioning with short hair already but don't really want long natural hair. I'd be interested in answers and suggestions as well.

My relaxed short hair was/is similar to the pics you posted.


----------



## naija24

bump cuz i want to know this. maybe i'm weak or impatient but i can't with these protective styles all summer.


----------



## jprayze

naija24 said:


> This is a serious question. I want natural hair but I dont' want a super huge afro. I really enjoy short haircuts and while I'm growing my hair out,
> 
> I want to rock short hair that looks straight while keeping my TWA. I want hair that looks kind of like the pictures attached, if not longer, when I take my braids out (it may be the end of March cuz I am fed up with braids at this point and it's been a week!!)
> 
> Is this even possible with a TWA that's less about 2 inches? If so, how do I acheive these looks without a relaxer or particular haircut? I imagine it would have to be a hot comb, maybe? Since blowouts only work with certain lengths. I just want to avoid heat damage.



I have a very small flat iron that i used while i was growing my hair out...it was probably about 2 inches at the time.  I was transitioning but it worked.


----------



## coolsista-paris

i want to mostly wear my hair straight but i never know what to moisturize with while its straight. i always end up using spray like s curl... then it puffs meaning i straightened for nothing...... :-(

can i use à leave in like giovanni ? oil is not à moisturizer and i see many just put oil between washes. im lost here.

i wash every 2 weeks.  i dont know how to maintain my straightened hair. i have fine hair

 i read thé entire thread (took 3 days but i did it)lol


----------



## Channy31

coolsista-paris said:


> i want to mostly wear my hair straight but i never know what to moisturize with while its straight. i always end up using spray like s curl... then it puffs meaning i straightened for nothing...... :-(
> 
> can i use à leave in like giovanni ? oil is not à moisturizer and i see many just put oil between washes. im lost here.
> 
> i wash every 2 weeks.  i dont know how to maintain my straightened hair. i have fine hair
> 
> i read thé entire thread (took 3 days but i did it)lol



I use grapeseed oil, coccnut oil, leave in conditioner anything really


----------



## jprayze

coolsista-paris said:


> i want to mostly wear my hair straight but i never know what to moisturize with while its straight. i always end up using spray like s curl... then it puffs meaning i straightened for nothing...... :-(
> 
> can i use à leave in like giovanni ? oil is not à moisturizer and i see many just put oil between washes. im lost here.
> 
> i wash every 2 weeks.  i dont know how to maintain my straightened hair. i have fine hair
> 
> i read thé entire thread (took 3 days but i did it)lol



Any moisturizer would make my hair revert.  I get my moisture from DCs.


----------



## naturallygoldie

I don't have to moisturize after I straighten..a week or ten days later. The dc takes care of that. I may dab a lil coconut oil here and there though but definitely no "wet" stuff after straightening.

I noticed that (during and after I blow dry) my hair feels wet/cold but it's dried. That's how I know it's well moisturized.


----------



## coolsista-paris

MixedGirl
jprayze
naturallygoldie

i thought we blacks had to moisturize every day or so. 
i have already tried using just oil but i dont feel like its moisturized.

do you think im not moisturizing enough . i use apoghee 2 min on damp hair every 2 weeks. leave it overnight or 3 hours. rinse ,co wash( or shampoo once in à while). towel dry+ic fantatia heat serum+blow dry/rollerset.
when i use heat i do the same thing.

ive ordred giovanni leave in hoping it will give more moisture.

when straighten my hair it ends uo breaking as if its dry. so i dont know what to do. really this is hard.

my fine hair loves protein. but i need to know what to do to make it very moisturized before straightening.


----------



## RoundEyedGirl504

Okay I am joining your ranks, I plan to wash/dc/straighten on Sundays, mid week switch to wearing a phony bun since my hair isn't quite at the length that I can do a good bun.


----------



## RoundEyedGirl504

Wenbev said:


> Thermal press, aka hot comb.  It says straight for two weeks. Its neck length at the back, to the tip of my nose in the front.



Wenbev are you using an electric hot comb or the hot stove kind?


----------



## Channy31

coolsista-paris said:


> MixedGirl
> jprayze
> naturallygoldie
> 
> i thought we blacks had to moisturize every day or so.
> i have already tried using just oil but i dont feel like its moisturized.
> 
> do you think im not moisturizing enough . i use apoghee 2 min on damp hair every 2 weeks. leave it overnight or 3 hours. rinse ,co wash( or shampoo once in à while). towel dry+ic fantatia heat serum+blow dry/rollerset.
> when i use heat i do the same thing.
> 
> ive ordred giovanni leave in hoping it will give more moisture.
> 
> when straighten my hair it ends uo breaking as if its dry. so i dont know what to do. really this is hard.
> 
> my fine hair loves protein. but i need to know what to do to make it very moisturized before straightening.



I like to moisturise my hair often, not everyday though. I exercise a lot though so moisturise then. I also dont find that 'wet' moisturisers make my hair frizzy. When using the LOC method I use water as a base and I get no reverting or Frizz. I used to get a load of frizz in the past, but uping my moisture levels has helped this a lot.


----------



## jprayze

coolsista-paris said:


> MixedGirl
> jprayze
> naturallygoldie
> 
> i thought we blacks had to moisturize every day or so.
> i have already tried using just oil but i dont feel like its moisturized.
> 
> do you think im not moisturizing enough . i use apoghee 2 min on damp hair every 2 weeks. leave it overnight or 3 hours. rinse ,co wash( or shampoo once in à while). towel dry+ic fantatia heat serum+blow dry/rollerset.
> when i use heat i do the same thing.
> 
> ive ordred giovanni leave in hoping it will give more moisture.
> 
> when straighten my hair it ends uo breaking as if its dry. so i dont know what to do. really this is hard.
> 
> my fine hair loves protein. but i need to know what to do to make it very moisturized before straightening.



Do you do a moisture DC in addition to the Aphoghee?


----------



## Napp

coolsista-paris said:


> i want to mostly wear my hair straight but i never know what to moisturize with while its straight. i always end up using spray like s curl... then it puffs meaning i straightened for nothing...... :-(
> 
> can i use à leave in like giovanni ? oil is not à moisturizer and i see many just put oil between washes. im lost here.
> 
> i wash every 2 weeks.  i dont know how to maintain my straightened hair. i have fine hair
> 
> i read thé entire thread (took 3 days but i did it)lol



i don't like putting in anything at all after i straighten. at most i would put a tiny amount of serum or moisturizer at the ends. you hair doesn't need to feel wet to be moisturized.

curly hair is a different story


----------



## coolsista-paris

Napp said:


> i don't like putting in anything at all after i straighten. at most i would put a tiny amount of serum or moisturizer at the ends. you hair doesn't need to feel wet to be moisturized.
> 
> curly hair is a different story



oh! im learning something .lol i thought hair had to feel wet to be moisturized. 

right. so can i use à normal leave in? only on the ends then? 
maybe i should alternate oil à day,leave in another.

i prefer my hair straight but this whole moisturizing thing is complicated


----------



## Wenbev

RoundEyedGirl504 said:


> Wenbev are you using an electric hot comb or the hot stove kind?



RoundEyedGirl504 sorry I can't see any mention with a iPhone app  
I get the old fashioned hot stove press. I bought the Gold n Hot electric comb but I've found it's only works if my hair is already straightened.


----------



## Wenbev

coolsista-paris said:


> i want to mostly wear my hair straight but i never know what to moisturize with while its straight. i always end up using spray like s curl... then it puffs meaning i straightened for nothing...... :-(
> 
> can i use à leave in like giovanni ? oil is not à moisturizer and i see many just put oil between washes. im lost here.
> 
> i wash every 2 weeks.  i dont know how to maintain my straightened hair. i have fine hair
> 
> i read thé entire thread (took 3 days but i did it)lol



I also have fine strands but a lot of density. In the past, I either put too much or not enough stuff. Now I use hot six oil maybe four days after I get my hair pressed and then every other night before I wrap with a scarf. So far this routine is working very well for me.


----------



## coolsista-paris

Wenbev said:


> I also have fine strands but a lot of density. In the past, I either put too much or not enough stuff. Now I use hot six oil maybe four days after I get my hair pressed and then every other night before I wrap with a scarf. So far this routine is working very well for me.


 
I hear many poeple talk about this hot six oil. Is it just a mixture of oils?

So thats enough for you? Do you wash your hair every week?

As i wash every 10 -15 days i need to plan this out well


----------



## coolsista-paris

jprayze said:


> Do you do a moisture DC in addition to the Aphoghee?


 
no i dont. Usually may hair comes out nice, not dry at all. I thought as it is a reconstructor it has 50 protein and 50 moisture.

Do you think im wrong? 

im trying to manupulate as less possible. As i add the apoghee 2 min ,then braid, i dont want to rebraid, add another dc to braid again, then rebraid to blow dry. that would be LOTS.

If i can dc in braids...then why not, but im not sure the dc will work then. (maybe with a dryer?)

i wash every 10-15 days.with apoghee 2 min as dc


----------



## Wenbev

coolsista-paris said:


> I hear many poeple talk about this hot six oil. Is it just a mixture of oils?
> 
> So thats enough for you? Do you wash your hair every week?
> 
> As i wash every 10 -15 days i need to plan this out well



I love hot 6! It is a mixture of oils and it qualifies as having ceramides per the ceramides challenge board. There's olive oil, canola, wheat germ, almond, safflower, castor, etc. and it's cheaper than buying all those oils separately. There's along lots of herbs that are good for the hair as well like sage, henna, alfalfa, etc. 
I have been using it religiously since October of last year. I press every 2 weeks and I go to the gym. Sometimes to  the end of the second week I'll flexirod set with a little of that oil on the ends as well. 

-Wendy


----------



## coolsista-paris

Wenbev said:


> I love hot 6! It is a mixture of oils and it qualifies as having ceramides per the ceramides challenge board. There's olive oil, canola, wheat germ, almond, safflower, castor, etc. and it's cheaper than buying all those oils separately. There's along lots of herbs that are good for the hair as well like sage, henna, alfalfa, etc.
> I have been using it religiously since October of last year. I press every 2 weeks and I go to the gym. Sometimes to  the end of the second week I'll flexirod set with a little of that oil on the ends as well.
> 
> -Wendy



seems like à good product. i might try some in thé futur. my fine hair doesnt really react on oils..  either their too light,greasy or too heavy.
ive.bought so many before(that i still have not used up) and they costed money!

can u find this hot 6 online? im in france. planning to go to london à week holiday and i wonder if i can find that there .


----------



## Wenbev

coolsista-paris said:


> seems like à good product. i might try some in thé futur. my fine hair doesnt really react on oils..  either their too light,greasy or too heavy.
> ive.bought so many before(that i still have not used up) and they costed money!
> 
> can u find this hot 6 online? im in france. planning to go to london à week holiday and i wonder if i can find that there .



So far it's working. I only use a small amount at a time. I understand about wasting money. Try using mixing up the oils you have in conditioner. Or using them as a pre shampoo treatment. When I use pre oils I rarely need to do a deep condish. 
I'm not certain if  you can get it overseas but it is called African Royale Hot Six Oil.


----------



## moniq

Wenbev said:


> I love hot 6! It is a mixture of oils and it qualifies as having ceramides per the ceramides challenge board. There's olive oil, canola, wheat germ, almond, safflower, castor, etc. and it's cheaper than buying all those oils separately. There's along lots of herbs that are good for the hair as well like sage, henna, alfalfa, etc.
> I have been using it religiously since October of last year. I press every 2 weeks and I go to the gym. Sometimes to the end of the second week I'll flexirod set with a little of that oil on the ends as well.
> 
> -Wendy


I love Hot Six Oil as well and have been using it for many years. I agree it is cheaper than buying a bunch of separate oils and it works well. I use it for the ceramides challenge board also.


----------



## naturallygoldie

A moisture rich deep dc is key to moisturized heat-styled hair. A good leave in helps too. You have to try things and see what works for you. My hair is fine but dense. I wrap at night til I'm bored, loose top bun or banana clip until I have time to wash it again.

If you are heat styling and your hair is breaking....something is missing from your routine.


----------



## Wenbev

naturallygoldie said:


> A moisture rich deep dc is key to moisturized heat-styled hair. A good leave in helps too. You have to try things and see what works for you. My hair is fine but dense. I wrap at night til I'm bored, loose top bun or banana clip until I have time to wash it again.
> 
> If you are heat styling and your hair is breaking....something is missing from your routine.



naturallygoldie what kinds of DCs are you using? And are proteins a part of your hair routines?


----------



## coolsista-paris

Wenbev said:


> So far it's working. I only use a small amount at a time. I understand about wasting money. Try using mixing up the oils you have in conditioner. Or using them as a pre shampoo treatment. When I use pre oils I rarely need to do a deep condish.
> I'm not certain if  you can get it overseas but it is called African Royale Hot Six Oil.



i have tried oil rinsing and it was pretty good.   i might do that again.

does leaving oil for 1 hour after shampoing considered as à dc?

i pre poo with apoghee 2 min. shampoo or  co wash.
id like to start dc'ing too (with my 8 section of braids). maybe oil will do?


----------



## naturallygoldie

Wenbev I haven't used a protein specific dc...I've added aloe Vera juice to a few (it was ok) 

So far, bambu silicon mix (smell, price and slip) gives me the ultimate results. Una vitamins, racippota (i think thats the name) and la plancha have been good to me too. The coconut oil keeps me balanced.


----------



## coolsista-paris

naturallygoldie said:


> A moisture rich deep dc is key to moisturized heat-styled hair. A good leave in helps too. You have to try things and see what works for you. My hair is fine but dense. I wrap at night til I'm bored, loose top bun or banana clip until I have time to wash it again.
> 
> If you are heat styling and your hair is breaking....something is missing from your routine.



my hair breaks à few days after i flat iron (needs to try more products for moisturizing straightened hair)
when i rollerset it keeps moisture better. i then just flat iron thé roots. it dépends .

im  gonna try oil rinsing. or dc for 1 hour with à moisturizing condit.


----------



## Wenbev

coolsista-paris said:


> my hair breaks à few days after i flat iron (needs to try more products for moisturizing straightened hair)
> when i rollerset it keeps moisture better. i then just flat iron thé roots. it dépends .
> 
> im  gonna try oil rinsing. or dc for 1 hour with à moisturizing condit.



I would think if you're experiencing breakage I would  use the oil as a pre shampoo, shampoo with a moisturizing creamy shampoo, dc with more moisture and a good leave in. Maybe a little coconut oil on the ends.


----------



## Wenbev

naturallygoldie said:


> Wenbev I haven't used a protein specific dc...I've added aloe Vera juice to a few (it was ok)
> 
> So far, bambu silicon mix (smell, price and slip) gives me the ultimate results. Una vitamins, racippota (i think thats the name) and la plancha have been good to me too. The coconut oil keeps me balanced.



naturallygoldie I've heard of the bumbu. I may have to check that one out. Thank you!


----------



## charmtreese

I'm straightening my hair tonight, DCing now with tigi serious conditioner.


----------



## charmtreese

How long do you ladies that straighten on the regular go between washes?


----------



## Napp

i wash weekly. i used to go longer but my scalp is more oily now so i need to wash more often.


----------



## Wenbev

Every two weeks, since i press 2x a month.  I cannot push past that. I'm looking into using a dry shampoo, though.


----------



## charmtreese

Wenbev said:


> Every two weeks, since i press 2x a month.  I cannot push past that. I'm looking into using a dry shampoo, though.



What type of products do you use between presses?


----------



## Wenbev

charmtreese said:


> What type of products do you use between presses?



The only thing I use is my holy grail hot 6 oil  I love it.  No issues with breakage either.


----------



## RoundEyedGirl504

So the Elasta QP Mango Butter is a winner as my moisturizer while straightened. Its just heavy enough without weighing my hair down.  Every other night I put some on my ends.


----------



## hnntrr

Hello! I am not fully natural (transitioning) but I want to flat iron my hair tonight. I looked on the forums for tips on how to blow dry/flat iron without too much heat damage / loosing the curl pattern that is forming on my new growth. I sort of have a blow dryer (I have to see if my roommate will let me borrow hers)....is there anything I should do prior to flat ironing?


----------



## Napp

hnntrr said:


> Hello! I am not fully natural (transitioning) but I want to flat iron my hair tonight. I looked on the forums for tips on how to blow dry/flat iron without too much heat damage / loosing the curl pattern that is forming on my new growth. I sort of have a blow dryer (I have to see if my roommate will let me borrow hers)....is there anything I should do prior to flat ironing?



This is a few of my tips mixed with what i learned recently from others.

-Deep condition with a moisturizing conditioner before hand.

-use a heat protector.

-use small sections when blowdrying preferablly with some type of comb or brush attachment

-dont rush through the blowdry.

-if you have multiple heat setting on your dryer use a high air setting and medium to low heat setting.

-use 1 pass of the flat iron at no higher that 365 degrees(i personally like 345)

-do a protein treatment when you wash it out.

for far i am going to be 12 months post and i still have my coilies. I plan to get better heat tools to minimize any curl loss that might occur. when i was a straight hair natural before i still had my curls. but now my curls are more "snappy" that i am using better techniques.


----------



## Wenbev

hnntrr said:


> Hello! I am not fully natural (transitioning) but I want to flat iron my hair tonight. I looked on the forums for tips on how to blow dry/flat iron without too much heat damage / loosing the curl pattern that is forming on my new growth. I sort of have a blow dryer (I have to see if my roommate will let me borrow hers)....is there anything I should do prior to flat ironing?



hnntrr I agree with everything that Napp mentioned but I would add on to say prior to washing add a prepoo of ceramide rich oils to your hair and shampoo with a moisturizing poo like Giovanni deep moisture. This will give your hair added moisture while wearing straight.  And use a serum for heat protectant rather than a liquid.  The liquids tend to get hair sticky if you put too much.


----------



## hnntrr

Wenbev said:


> hnntrr I agree with everything that Napp mentioned but I would add on to say prior to washing add a prepoo of ceramide rich oils to your hair and shampoo with a moisturizing poo like Giovanni deep moisture. This will give your hair added moisture while wearing straight.  And use a serum for heat protectant rather than a liquid.  The liquids tend to get hair sticky if you put too much.



Unfortunately my hair does NOT do well with shampooing, I dont plan on shampoo'ing unless for some reason I get in a pool........or HAVE to wash my hair with sulfates/cones in it... :\ and I dont have any shampoo I can use that is silicone, sulfate free right now since I am doing the CG method. Nor do I have a serum haha. I will try to work with what I have for right now but I will keep everything you said into consideration. Thank you.


----------



## DarkJoy

hnntrr, you can always stretch your roots, gently to straighten by making little ponytails or banding the whole length of your hair. Of course you will have to be careful around the demarcation line where the hair is weakest.

This is an option if you are not going to use a heat protectant. If you cant use a protectant, don't use heat.


----------



## hnntrr

DarkJoy said:


> hnntrr, you can always stretch your roots, gently to straighten by making little ponytails or banding the whole length of your hair. Of course you will have to be careful around the demarcation line where the hair is weakest.
> 
> This is an option if you are not going to use a heat protectant. If you cant use a protectant, don't use heat.



I have a mist/water based heat protectant but not a serum (like oil based) is it still okay to use that?


----------



## DarkJoy

What is the brand?  I might wanna try. Lol. My hair breaks with serum though it seems to be ok with the mixed chicks brand. The sprays like Chi have alcohol which does the same.
 I am also doing a modified cg method


----------



## hnntrr

its the giovanni protective leave in, it says it protects against heat damage so i am going to try it and see I think the cones in it are soluable. I used it on my bangs the other day as a test and it came out alright.


----------



## DarkJoy

hnntrr said:


> its the giovanni protective leave in, it says it protects against heat damage so i am going to try it and see I think the cones in it are soluable. I used it on my bangs the other day as a test and it came out alright.


Thanks for the info.

How is it on resisting reversion? Did your roots get kinky right away? Some of these give me maybe a day. I get 4 with mixed chicks hnntrr.


----------



## hnntrr

DarkJoy said:


> Thanks for the info.
> 
> How is it on resisting reversion? Did your roots get kinky right away? Some of these give me maybe a day. I get 4 with mixed chicks hnntrr.



I think it was alright. I can def give you an update later on in the week (I plan on staying flat ironed at least till friday/ saturday night...I dont wanna go too long without putting moisture back in it). Then again I didnt used to have problems with reversion and if I did I just set my edges with a scarf/wrapped my hair and it was fine the next day. But I have way more NG than I have ever had and there might be some...unno!


----------



## Wenbev

hnntrr said:


> Unfortunately my hair does NOT do well with shampooing, I dont plan on shampoo'ing unless for some reason I get in a pool........or HAVE to wash my hair with sulfates/cones in it... :\ and I dont have any shampoo I can use that is silicone, sulfate free right now since I am doing the CG method. Nor do I have a serum haha. I will try to work with what I have for right now but I will keep everything you said into consideration. Thank you.



No worries, there are shampoos that don't contain sulfates, parabens and 'cones. Giovanni shampoos usually don't have any of the above. That is why I use those products mostly.  Giovanni smooth as silk deeper moisture is a goo example of that as well. Good luck on your fly ironing and please let us know your results!


----------



## kimpaur

Anybody consider Grapeseed oil a heatprotectant bc of its high smoke point?I've heard great things and I'm just wondering...


----------



## Wenbev

kimpaur said:


> Anybody consider Grapeseed oil a heatprotectant bc of its high smoke point?I've heard great things and I'm just wondering...



 I've read the same, but I don't actually know anyone personally who's tried that. Ive only used grapeseed oil in a prepoo and in a twistout for the ceramide content.


----------



## DarkJoy

kimpaur said:


> Anybody consider Grapeseed oil a heatprotectant bc of its high smoke point?I've heard great things and I'm just wondering...



No. Made the mistake using castor oil tho. Even tho it's smoke point is over 535oF it seems to act as a humectant. I think that flat iron lasted an hour.  it was full on afro after that.


----------



## Wenbev

DarkJoy said:


> No. Made the mistake using castor oil tho. Even tho it's smoke point is over 535oF it seems to act as a humectant. I think that flat iron lasted an hour.  it was full on afro after that.



Lol oh no!


----------



## DarkJoy

Lol oh yes. Wasn't any moisture in the air either and got only half straight! Haha. Don't try castor oil!


----------



## Wenbev

DarkJoy said:


> Lol oh yes. Wasn't any moisture in the air either and got only half straight! Haha. Don't try castor oil!



I most definitely won't! That's why I rather stick to serums for heat protectants! I prefer to use oils for moisture only.


----------



## hnntrr

Sooo this is what I did:


As I am Coconut Cowash to get the ecostyler off my hair from yesterday and to put some protein in my hair before I do the moisturizing DC.

Deep Conditioned with One N OnlyHydrating Masque with a tea rinse underneath.

Detangled before Coconut Cowash and after my DC.

Sprayed on Nubian Heritage Honey and Black Seed Heat protectant and finger combed and then used a wide tooth comb mostly on the ends, a little bit on the roots.

Now I am letting my edges lay flat with a mesh wrap and going to let it dry 80 percent before blow drying. I blow dried my hair on low just enough to get it dry then flat ironed with my CHI. It was really big...it still is really big...so I cross wrapped it and hopefully it will lay a little flatter in the morning. 

It was big when I blow dried it and big and bouncy when I flat ironed it. Its short and light so there was no like heavyness to it, but it felt good and it still felt moisturized put SM leave in on my ends an sealed with argan oil...

I dont think I am going to flat iron again for awhile though. I like my hair so much better texturized/curly than straight. Maybe I will feel better in the morning.


----------



## Victorian

I maintain my hair while straight using overnight treatments instead of moisturizers.  My hair is really finicky about oil, so I don't ever put oil in my hair unless I'm doing some sort of pre-shampoo treatment.  
I find overnight products are formulated just right for conditioning the hair without leaving a heavy residue.  There are two I use, listed below.  The Alterna one is meant to be washed out in the morning, but if you use just a little it is great to leave in.  I especially like this on my ends (I also use it as directed the night before I wash my hair).  You will really notice an improvement in the quality of your hair after using this regularly.
The L'Oreal one is meant to be left in.  It's not quite as "rich" as the Alterna so it's good for just basic moisturizing.
How often I apply just depends on how my hair feels.  I usually apply something before bed on the day I wash my hair, and sometimes the day after.  I won't apply more unless I feel like my hair needs it, usually on the ends.  If I go into a second week of straight hair (like now, for example) I do not put anything in my hair since it's already oily.

Alterna Caviar Anti-Aging Overnight Hair Rescue






L'Oreal EverStrong Overnight Repair Treatment


----------



## LivingDoll

When I straightened, I used L'oreal Eversleek Super Sleek Intense Serum which is silicone free (it's free of heavy cones)...I think it has some PEG modified cones though which are water soluable. I apologize if this has been mentioned upthread because I didn't read the entire thread.


----------



## isawstars

Victorian

Where did you purchase your Alterna Caviar?  I'm going to Target tomorrow


----------



## Victorian

isawstars said:


> Victorian
> 
> Where did you purchase your Alterna Caviar?  I'm going to Target tomorrow



I got mine at Ulta, but Sephora carries it too


----------



## BostonMaria

This is me today


----------



## isawstars

BostonMaria said:


> This is me today



Isn't that the worst?!


----------



## hnntrr

Successfully flat ironed hair and it went alright. I got good use out of it and so did SO. I washed it tonight and boy was i scared. It took about 15 minutes under direct water to even START reverting back curly (which def lets me know my hair is lo po it too so long for the water to start soaking in...even now the curls arent as tight as they were. So I am pretty sure I am only flat ironing once a month until all my relaxed ends are cut off. Straight hair is nice but I was so worried about it getting dry (esp since it snowed about a million inches in MA and my hair kept getting wet with snow). So now it is getting back to its texurized self. Wearing a PS braid out bun tomorrow for my interview since its too cold for my hair to be out straight ;O....Thanks for all the suggestions though, it helped so much.


----------



## Wenbev

hnntrr said:


> Successfully flat ironed hair and it went alright. I got good use out of it and so did SO. I washed it tonight and boy was i scared. It took about 15 minutes under direct water to even START reverting back curly (which def lets me know my hair is lo po it too so long for the water to start soaking in...even now the curls arent as tight as they were. So I am pretty sure I am only flat ironing once a month until all my relaxed ends are cut off. Straight hair is nice but I was so worried about it getting dry (esp since it snowed about a million inches in MA and my hair kept getting wet with snow). So now it is getting back to its texurized self. Wearing a PS braid out bun tomorrow for my interview since its too cold for my hair to be out straight ;O....Thanks for all the suggestions though, it helped so much.



Don't forget to do a protien treatment! It will help all the curls to pop back and add back the protien!


----------



## hnntrr

Wenbev said:


> Don't forget to do a protien treatment! It will help all the curls to pop back and add back the protien!



Ahh! I am scared to do a protein treatment, I had a really bad protein overload cause I gett it overloads quickly. Im gonna coconut cowash for 15-20 mins when I get back to DC tomorrow and see if I can get away with doing that without getting another protein set back again.


----------



## Wenbev

hnntrr said:


> Ahh! I am scared to do a protein treatment, I had a really bad protein overload cause I gett it overloads quickly. Im gonna coconut cowash for 15-20 mins when I get back to DC tomorrow and see if I can get away with doing that without getting another protein set back again.



I hear you, I had a bad experience with a protein treatment in my first transition years ago. Now I use a Giovanni reconstructor (protein) one every three weeks. It's a creamy consistency that sits in for ten minutes and doesn't leave the hair hard. Just keep in mind a protein treatment comes in many forms; natural occurring and laboratory made. Good luck and happy hair growing.


----------



## czyfaith77

MixedGirl said:


> I've stopped washing my hair as often soto cut down the heat, I wash my hair once every 3 weeks. Then in the 4th week I stay natural. This means I only flat iron once a month.



I do this now. However, it is done at the salon. She does and excellent job  and my hair has maintained it's structure integrity.


----------



## SVT

Shampoo/DC/flatiron then rollersetting on satin sponge tonight.

I think rollersetting was a tremendous benefit for my hair in 2012. I have high hopes for 2013.


----------



## bhndbrwneyes

czyfaith77 said:


> I do this now. However, it is done at the salon. She does and excellent job  and my hair has maintained it's structure integrity.




How do you ladies pull that off? If I work out for 2 days my hair is a mess (my edges revert and my ends get bushy) not to mention my hair become very dirty. How often do you moisturize it during those 3 weeks? I would think your scalp would get very itchy either from being dry or from the pores being clogged with too much oil?


----------



## Poohbear

bhndbrwneyes said:


> How do you ladies pull that off? If I work out for 2 days my hair is a mess (my edges revert and my ends get bushy) not to mention my hair become very dirty. How often do you moisturize it during those 3 weeks? I would think your scalp would get very itchy either from being dry or from the pores being clogged with too much oil?



I know this might sound bad but I dont work out, but I've been thinking about starting. There have been a couple of times I worked out with a TaeBo DVD and my straightened hair was just fine. I don't use any moisturizers on my hair while straight. I just occasionally massage tea tree oil on my scalp when it starts looking dry. I've really gotten my straightened hair routine down pat for me to prevent reversion for a month til I wash and redo my hair again.

Sent from my SPH-L300 using LHCF


----------



## hnntrr

Wenbev said:


> I hear you, I had a bad experience with a protein treatment in my first transition years ago. Now I use a Giovanni reconstructor (protein) one every three weeks. It's a creamy consistency that sits in for ten minutes and doesn't leave the hair hard. Just keep in mind a protein treatment comes in many forms; natural occurring and laboratory made. Good luck and happy hair growing.



So i washed my hair with as i am coconut cowash an d let it set for about 8 minutes and the curls are back! And my hair feels super soft and moisturized. Thank you for suggesting it, it made a huge difference


----------



## Wenbev

hnntrr said:


> So i washed my hair with as i am coconut cowash an d let it set for about 8 minutes and the curls are back! And my hair feels super soft and moisturized. Thank you for suggesting it, it made a huge difference



Yay! Awesome!!!


----------



## naija24

if i decided to straighten my roots with a hot comb until i had enough new growth to feel more comfortable relaxing it, which hot combs would you recommend? I don't see much on this forum about hot combs. are they better/worse than flat irons?


----------



## jprayze

[USER=380627]naija24[/USER];18207125 said:
			
		

> if i decided to straighten my roots with a hot comb until i had enough new growth to feel more comfortable relaxing it, which hot combs would you recommend? I don't see much on this forum about hot combs. are they better/worse than flat irons?



I think most people are using flat irons.  I used to have an electric hot comb but it doesn't have temp control and that's a no-no.  That's the mode important thing to control the heat.


----------



## jprayze

So a week after straightening, how do you refresh it?  My hair looks gorgeous last Friday, but now not so much.  It had beautiful curls in it which are gone now.  Thinking of setting on flexi rods.  Anyone had success with doing it on your straightened hair?


----------



## mz.rae

Bumping to hear more of people's experiences being straight haired naturals? And question would you say this is different from being a heat trained natural? Since those in that category are purposely trying to alter their curl pattern but it seems in here everyone seems to be trying to straighten without much curl pattern change?


----------



## Lylddlebit

mz.rae said:


> Bumping to hear more of people's experiences being straight haired naturals? And question would you say this is different from being a heat trained natural? Since those in that category are purposely trying to alter their curl pattern but it seems in here everyone seems to be trying to straighten without much curl pattern change?



I like straightening my hair regularly. I don't think this is the same as being heat trained because my hair reverts when I wash it(be it kinky or curly sections the root is the same texture as the ends). If I were heat trained detangling  and straightening might be a little faster lol. I guess the difference to me is that permanently straightening my hair isn't my end goal. However if my hair did get heat damage or heat training I wouldn't care. I'm just not doing that on purpose.


----------



## DarkJoy

mz.rae said:


> Bumping to hear more of people's experiences being straight haired naturals? And question would you say this is different from being a heat trained natural? Since those in that category are purposely trying to alter their curl pattern but it seems in here everyone seems to be trying to straighten without much curl pattern change?



When I was straightening last year I didn't want train. For my hair, not anyone elses, that is damage that eventually causes severe breakage leading to a chop. Btdt.

____________
*.~.*Sent from a distant Galaxy in the Unicorn-verse*.~.*


----------



## mz.rae

Lylddlebit said:


> I like straightening my hair regularly. I don't think this is the same as being heat trained because my hair reverts when I wash it(be it kinky or curly sections the root is the same texture as the ends). If I were heat trained detangling  and straightening might be a little faster lol. I guess the difference to me is that permanently straightening my hair isn't my end goal. However if my hair did get heat damage or heat training I wouldn't care. I'm just not doing that on purpose.



Thanks for explaining this to me! I feel exactly the way you do I plan on straightening regularly, but I don't want to heat train. At the same if I do lose some pattern I really wouldn't mind or care. Now I just need to figure out a regimen and how often I want to straighten, I know I want to roller set instead of blow drying to stretch the hair.


----------



## mz.rae

Well ladies I flat ironed my hair!  The regimen I followed is: 

Shampooed twice with Suave Daily Clarifying Shampoo 
Deep conditioned with Silicon Mix Bambu for 40 minutes 
Applied Lacio Lacio, Aphogee Green Tea Reconstructor, and Fantasia IC Heat Protectant 
I blow dried my hair and then flat ironed with my Sedu flat iron on 360 and then bumped the ends with my H2Pro flat iron. Afterwards, I pin curled my hair and put on my scarf can't wait to see how it looks in the morning. Sorry the picture isn't turned right for some reason pictures on my phone upload that way :-\


----------



## havilland

Any suggestions for anti reversion products?


----------



## RoundEyedGirl504

havilland said:


> Any suggestions for anti reversion products?



Have you tried Aveda Anti-humectant pomade? This worked the best for me. It's expensive, but a little goes a long way.


----------



## havilland

RoundEyedGirl504 said:


> Have you tried Aveda Anti-humectant pomade? This worked the best for me. It's expensive, but a little goes a long way.



i used it YEARS ago.....

i haven't tried it recently. (but i have an aveda salon right up the street so i could get some today)

how do you use it?  when do you apply? and how often?


----------



## RoundEyedGirl504

havilland said:


> i used it YEARS ago.....
> 
> i haven't tried it recently. (but i have an aveda salon right up the street so i could get some today)
> 
> how do you use it?  when do you apply? and how often?



I only apply on the day I wash/condish/flatiron. After I'm done, I run about a dime sized amount through my whole head with my fingertips.


----------



## havilland

RoundEyedGirl504 said:


> I only apply on the day I wash/condish/flatiron. After I'm done, I run about a dime sized amount through my whole head with my fingertips.



so you apply it before flat iron on wet hair? or dry hair?  and then again after you finish flat ironing?


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09

My hair's been in braids for over 2 weeks, I can't wait to take them out in a couple days and get my straight hair back!  I also got a monster growth spurt last time I had braids and I'm hoping for a repeat.  My scalp is really irritated right now though, which always seems to happen when my hair is braided for more than a week.


----------



## havilland

My hair just won't stay straight.  I guess my scalp generates too much heat. 

Anyone use sabino moisture block with any success?

Here is my flat ironed hair after being wrapped in a scarf all night.   I mean....really? Still curls up.  Scarf didn't come off.  Hair was tied down in a cross wrap.  Hair was bone straight when I went to bed.


----------



## naturallygoldie

Can I see  a pic of ur texture? Did u apply serum or oil when u were done?


----------



## havilland

naturallygoldie said:


> Can I see  a pic of ur texture? Did u apply serum or oil when u were done?



I applied heat protectant as I flat ironed. I have a corioliss k2 infusion iron that steams the heat protectant into the hair.  No other product was applied. 

My hair always reverts like this though. Regardless of what I use or don't use. 

Here's a pic of my naked hair.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

havilland

YOUR HAIR IS SO PURDY!


----------



## naturallygoldie

havilland

 your hair is gawwwwww-juuuuusssss

Have tried a regular wrap rather the cross wrap?
What temp do you flatiron at?
Do you use the chase-method while holding the hair taut?


----------



## havilland

naturallygoldie said:


> havilland
> 
> your hair is gawwwwww-juuuuusssss
> 
> Have tried a regular wrap rather the cross wrap?
> What temp do you flatiron at?
> Do you use the chase-method while holding the hair taut?



I have tried - regular wrap, cross wrap, twisting it in a bun, putting it in a high pony, putting it in two twists (think princess Leaha. Massive fail)

The most effective is the bun.  But gives me big loopy curls on the ends and flat roots. Not straight ends.  I hold my hair taught.  I do not comb and chase because my hair is fine and that's too much manipulation. My hair get pretty straight on the blow dry and I can usually straighten it with one pass of the flat iron.  

This is freshly flat ironed hair using the method above

I flat iron at 340-375. My hair gets bone straight.


----------



## caliscurls

havilland all your posts this past week are really making me want to straighten my hair!! Before I relaxed last year I was a straight hair natural but didn't realize until well after I had relaxed that I'd done some real damage (I think my heat setting was too high - 400), I can't wait to figure out how to be a SHN (straight hair natural) the right way.

...back to lurk mode


----------



## nerdography

I'm so glad I found this thread. I think that this is going to be the best of both worlds for me. I don't like having to maintain relaxed hair (appointments, etc.), but I like my hair straight. 

I remember as a child my hair was natural and hip length. And my mother hot combed my hair every week.


----------



## mz.rae

This week when I wash I am going to ditch the blow dryer and try setting my hair on rollers before flat ironing. I am going to try and incorporate more protective styles in my straight hair regimen so I get the best of both worlds. After this week I am going to try and stretch my heat sessions to once every two weeks.


----------



## havilland

Do any of you ladies workout?  If so,  how do you maintain your hair between workouts?


----------



## AgeinATL

havilland

I have had great success with Beyond The Zone Turn Up The Heat Protection Spray: http://www.sallybeauty.com/heat-protection/BTZ47,default,pd.html?cm_vc=SEARCH

Incredible shine and NO reversion even in GA humidity; however, be careful about how much you use if you have fine hair. It can easily weigh your hair down and make it greasy. HTH


----------



## SlimPickinz

This week I ruined my hair. I used too much olive oil after I finished flat ironing my hair  oh well ponytails it is.


----------



## mz.rae

I flat ironed my hair again this past weekend, I tried to do a rollerset before flat ironing it was an ultimate fail!! I had to run over sections repeatedly because the roots were not stretched enough. Blah... I ended up washing out the straight hair on Sunday and doing a wash & go. I don't plan on straightening my hair again until it starts getting cold.


----------



## mz.rae

Bump! Anyone in here that straightens their hair and then protective style on a weekly or biweekly bases?


----------



## Napp

mz.rae said:


> Bump! Anyone in here that straightens their hair and then protective style on a weekly or biweekly bases?


i am currently trying this for my new regimen now that its getting cooler. i started to straighten my hair and put it into two french braids. so far its really easy to manage and if it gets frizzy i still look ok.


----------



## mz.rae

Napp said:


> i am currently trying this for my new regimen now that its getting cooler. i started to straighten my hair and put it into two french braids. so far its really easy to manage and if it gets frizzy i still look ok.



Thank you! I really wish I knew how to french braid.


----------



## Wenbev

So happy this thread has picked up again.
I'm waiting a couple more weeks to start straightening again.


----------



## SlimPickinz

The weather has dropped by me so my flat iron was great this week. Very sleek and no poof. The only thing I like about the fall/winter.


----------



## havilland

This week I flat ironed.  I had great results but It's not humid here so I'm not sure if I cracked the code or not.   

I used less leave ins on my hair.  I normally use Garnier anti frizz milk to blow dry, add kerastace ad chi mist for flat ironing, which gives me a look I like but you all know in have been trying to figure out how to keep the curls away. Previously I had no success. So I decided to try a new regi. 

This time I deep cleaned my hair.  Conditioned.  And applied chi keratin mist ONLY.  Then I flat ironed with my corioliss k2 iron. And so far, with the exception of my hairline, my hair has been silky and hasn't curled up on the ends like in the past. 

The first pic is the day I did my hair last weekend and the second is my ponytail yesterday. 

I discover the edges do better with some good old fashioned hair grease and Ors edge control vs gel which has too much water in it. Next time I will try Aveda Control Paste and see how that works.


----------



## butter_pecan

Luckily my hair has been staying straight but this humidity just came out of nowhere and is threatening that. Wrapping it every night has been the only thing saving it.


----------



## Deja9

I'm going back to my regimen of straightening my hair every 2 weeks which has always worked for me. I retain more length and moisture this way with little effort. And this look is my personal preference for myself.


----------



## mz.rae

Deja9 said:


> I'm going back to my regimen of straightening my hair every 2 weeks which has always worked for me. I retain more length and moisture this way with little effort. And this look is my personal preference for myself.



I really want to try this, my only problem is I have a hard time keeping a style in longer than a week. How do you maintain your hair through those two weeks?


----------



## RegaLady

Well I blowdried my hair yesterday for an event and flat ironed today. I love breaking it down like that, because I give myself a good flat iron because on the day that I have to flat iron. I am not rushed or tired if I break it up like that.

Anyway, I only put in a little coconut oil and heat protective spray. I dusted my ends. The weather is cooler and my hair is sleeker. I just read the forecast and it seems heat is trying to sneak in again. So I hope this lasts right through it.


----------



## TopShelf

mz.rae said:


> Bump! Anyone in here that straightens their hair and then protective style on a weekly or biweekly bases?



As of the last month I have been straightening on a weekly basis and there have not appeared to be any negative effects SO FAR. 

I pree-poo, deep condition with grapeseed oil overnight plus a few extra hours, I use heat various heat protectants, I only do 1 pass and I pin curl for the week. 

My roots get puffy but its because I sweat a lot when I work out but the strands have stayed very straight. Last week I used the betonite clay instead of shampoo and my hair reverted back very easily


----------



## pet

I press my hair every two weeks. It's straight until I wash it. I mostly wear my hair either in a clip, bun, or ponytail. Once during the two weeks I wear it out. I moisturize and seal almost every night (dime size of elasta QP and a couple of drops of castor oil). I wrap my hair every night and sleep with a satin scarf. 

I find that my hair stays straight because I use a pressing comb, and a constantly wrap my hair. Also, using a boar bristle brush helps tremendously. about twice a week I either put a couple of drops of coconut oil, olive oil, or grapeseed oil on my hair. I don't use too much or else I will have oily hair with a lot of build up. 

Hth!


----------



## mz.rae

pet said:


> I press my hair every two weeks. It's straight until I wash it. I mostly wear my hair either in a clip, bun, or ponytail. Once during the two weeks I wear it out. I moisturize and seal almost every night (dime size of elasta QP and a couple of drops of castor oil). I wrap my hair every night and sleep with a satin scarf.
> 
> I find that my hair stays straight because I use a pressing comb, and a constantly wrap my hair. Also, using a boar bristle brush helps tremendously. about twice a week I either put a couple of drops of coconut oil, olive oil, or grapeseed oil on my hair. I don't use too much or else I will have oily hair with a lot of build up.
> 
> Hth!



Do you use an electric pressing comb or the traditional stove kind? I want to learn how to use a pressing comb I hear it gets the hair straighter than a flat iron.


----------



## Jas123

how did i miss this thread... i've been contemplating transitioning (i'm currently texlaxed)
i'm really loving my texture but one of the things that keeps me from fully committing to going natural is i prefer to wear my hair straight when i wear it down (which is actually really rare) i really want to start wearing my hair down & enjoying it.... off to read this thread and hopefully learn some tips


----------



## Deja9

mz.rae said:


> I really want to try this, my only problem is I have a hard time keeping a style in longer than a week. How do you maintain your hair through those two weeks?



My hair remains straight until the next wash. I have been natural straight all my life and it just seems to be trained to stay straight. Yes, I feel the the curl pattern may loosen. But my focus isn't to keep my 4abc hair curly anyway. If I want that look-I like to blow dry my hair and then braid-out. But this look is only a temporary style because I get better long- term hair growth results with straightening my hair every 2 weeks.

I use blow dryer with a comb attachment and hot comb with an oven to focus on the roots then I flat iron my hair. I wrap my hair to wear it straight the first week or first 4 days depending on if my hair is weighed down my its natural sebum. Then I will pin curl my hair. A stylist told me that baby powder helps with excess oil. So after the first week I tried baby powder on my hair and it brought back the body and volume to my hair. Using flexi rods or rollers is another way to maintain the straight hair until next wash.

As for the humidity I think that the titanium plates vs the ceramic plates seal the cuticle better. But you MUST BE CAREFUL. The titanium plates can be damaging if not used correctly. Or you can simply just use the hot comb-which has always worked for me, no issues. I just love how the flat iron seals my hair, so I use both.

It's easy to find an oil for the ends of natural straight hair and scalp. Less manipulation and easy maintenance has been helpful throughout my natural straight journey.


----------



## TopShelf

Deja9 how often do you have to trim?


----------



## Deja9

TopShelf said:


> @Deja9 how often do you have to trim?



I honestly don't have a set time for trims..I like to do everything myself..so whenever I feel like it's necessary-which isn't very often-or very little at a time. Sorry this may not help.


----------



## mz.rae

Deja9 said:


> My hair remains straight until the next wash. I have been natural straight all my life and it just seems to be trained to stay straight. Yes, I feel the the curl pattern may loosen. But my focus isn't to keep my 4abc hair curly anyway. If I want that look-I like to blow dry my hair and then braid-out. But this look is only a temporary style because I get better long- term hair growth results with straightening my hair every 2 weeks.
> 
> I use blow dryer with a comb attachment and hot comb with an oven to focus on the roots then I flat iron my hair. I wrap my hair to wear it straight the first week or first 4 days depending on if my hair is weighed down my its natural sebum. Then I will pin curl my hair. A stylist told me that baby powder helps with excess oil. So after the first week I tried baby powder on my hair and it brought back the body and volume to my hair. Using flexi rods or rollers is another way to maintain the straight hair until next wash.
> 
> As for the humidity I think that the titanium plates vs the ceramic plates seal the cuticle better. But you MUST BE CAREFUL. The titanium plates can be damaging if not used correctly. Or you can simply just use the hot comb-which has always worked for me, no issues. I just love how the flat iron seals my hair, so I use both.
> 
> It's easy to find an oil for the ends of natural straight hair and scalp. Less manipulation and easy maintenance has been helpful throughout my natural straight journey.



Thank you so much! I'm definitely going to look into getting a hot comb and stove and learning how to use it.


----------



## Killahkurlz

gmw said:


> I am contemplating this for my teenage daughter. My feeling is that heat protectant is key. I pressed her hair a few weeks ago with a little CHI Silk Infusion & Fantasia IC heat protectant. She wants to wear her hair straight more often. So I am going to do it that way for her. However I feel that blow drying it before I press it will be a must. I did a DT last year on both of our heads. After the treament I put infusium 23 and QB detangler in our head and dried it. Both of our heads came out almost completely straight, with very little hair (like maybe 5 strands) on my goody brush afterwards. Our hair was silky and nice. I remember thinking this feels like I put a relaxer in her hair, mind you my daughters hair has been natural of her life.
> 
> I also have noted that whenever I pressed or flat ironed my daughters hair, it reverts, where as with salon hairdressers, her hair requires major TLC to get it back.
> 
> HTH



I saw a youtube video of a girl who roller set her hair until it was dry with regular rollers to let it air dry, (blow dry step) then once it's was dry she took down the rollers and only needed to pass the flat iron over the hair once and her hair was straight and sleek.  I've been wanting to try this method but right now i'm going thru a detangling hump


----------



## LadyPBC

My hair is extremely coily (like an ink pen coil) but fine  so straightening may be a good alternative for me.  I just don't want heat damage.  I need a "*type 4 straight natural*" mentor or big sister!  Who wants to adopt me?!


----------



## Lita

Yesterday,flat ion & used my curl wand.Sprayed the curls with Suve herbal extra holding spray.Put my hair up with a clip,slick edges down with HH twisting gel & placed Dax pomade on top..Hair covered with bonnet..

*Going to get a smaller curl wand..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## mz.rae

Just bought this hot comb at the bss, I'm trying to teach myself how to use these I know in the past didn't really like the electric hot combs but this one has double teeth so will see how it goes.


----------



## SlimPickinz

mz.rae said:


> Just bought this hot comb at the bss, I'm trying to teach myself how to use these I know in the past didn't really like the electric hot combs but this one has double teeth so will see how it goes.



Be careful and make sure to share your results. 

I've never in my life had a real press. I would be TERRIFIED of that hot comb. Shoot I burn myself with my flat iron. I remember the day I clamped my thumb and I still had half my head left. Took me 3 hrs to finish with the pain. I burned my chin last week so my hair is curly this week


----------



## mz.rae

SlimPickinz said:


> Be careful and make sure to share your results.
> 
> I've never in my life had a real press. I would be TERRIFIED of that hot comb. Shoot I burn myself with my flat iron. I remember the day I clamped my thumb and I still had half my head left. Took me 3 hrs to finish with the pain. I burned my chin last week so my hair is curly this week



I'm a little terrified of it as well since it heats up to 500 most I've ever used is 450 which is really high to me and I always would turn it down. For some reason my hair was real resistant to getting it straighten by a hot comb in the past. Hopefully this time will be better, will post pictures.


----------



## SlimPickinz

mz.rae said:


> I'm a little terrified of it as well since it heats up to 500 most I've ever used is 450 which is really high to me and I always would turn it down. For some reason my hair was real resistant to getting it straighten by a hot comb in the past. Hopefully this time will be better, will post pictures.



Maybe thinner sections & a good pressing grease is the trick!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Mistycat

mz.rae said:


> Just bought this hot comb at the bss, I'm trying to teach myself how to use these I know in the past didn't really like the electric hot combs but this one has double teeth so will see how it goes.



Don't do it. I've bought the temple comb for my edges and it practically burned that small part straight. It was instant heat damage for that little area.This was even after unplugging it to lower the temperature. Luckily, it was just the sideburn edge so I made no fuss about it. I threw that out and bought a mini flat iron for edges.

 A blow dryer with multiple settings and a flat iron is all you you need. If  your technique is right, you can get bone straight, flowing hair under 400 degrees with 1-2 passes. Trick to a good flat iron is thoroughly detangled, stretched out hair (whether by blow drying, roller setting, etc.) that is conditioned. I stress using a quality dc ( i use joico moisture recovery balm) bc it keeps you from moisturizing straightened hair and it primes the hair for high heat. I don't understand when people say what moisturizer they have to use to when wearing flat ironed hair. If you conditioned properly, there would no need for that. Now the part about detangled hair, if you cant get a fine (not too fine) toothed comb through a 1 inch section of hair before flat ironing, the hair will not come out right after flat ironing. So make sure you detangle well. Keep the products to a minimum when prepping for flat ironing. I use shampoo, dc, and heat protectant ( chi silk infusion)


----------



## shortt29

TopShelf said:


> As of the last month I have been straightening on a weekly basis and there have not appeared to be any negative effects SO FAR.
> 
> I pree-poo, deep condition with grapeseed oil overnight plus a few extra hours, I use heat various heat protectants, I only do 1 pass and I pin curl for the week.
> 
> My roots get puffy but its because I sweat a lot when I work out but the strands have stayed very straight. Last week I used the betonite clay instead of shampoo and my hair reverted back very easily




I've done the same thing TopShelf The pin curls seem to help instead of wrapping it and even with my roots start to puff up, my hair just looks fuller because my strands are still straight with a nice curl


----------



## mz.rae

Mistycat said:


> Don't do it. I've bought the temple comb for my edges and it practically burned that small part straight. It was instant heat damage for that little area.This was even after unplugging it to lower the temperature. Luckily, it was just the sideburn edge so I made no fuss about it. I threw that out and bought a mini flat iron for edges.
> 
> A blow dryer with multiple settings and a flat iron is all you you need. If  your technique is right, you can get bone straight, flowing hair under 400 degrees with 1-2 passes. Trick to a good flat iron is thoroughly detangled, stretched out hair (whether by blow drying, roller setting, etc.) that is conditioned. I stress using a quality dc ( i use joico moisture recovery balm) bc it keeps you from moisturizing straightened hair and it primes the hair for high heat. I don't understand when people say what moisturizer they have to use to when wearing flat ironed hair. If you conditioned properly, there would no need for that. Now the part about detangled hair, if you cant get a fine (not too fine) toothed comb through a 1 inch section of hair before flat ironing, the hair will not come out right after flat ironing. So make sure you detangle well. Keep the products to a minimum when prepping for flat ironing. I use shampoo, dc, and heat protectant ( chi silk infusion)



Now I'm really scared to use it now, my mom offered to let me use her hot comb that is electric and has a temperature control. I use to use hers a long time ago when I first was natural. I just like straight hot combs get the roots straight compared to flat ironing.


----------



## JessieLeleB

Decided to flat iron my hair for the first time since 2011! 

Got chi and fantasia ic heat protectant. 
Just finish protein treatment now about to do over night till 8p when I get off work tomorrow deep condition then gonna add a lil grapeseed and chi, then blow dry then add fantasia ic and flatiron. Hope this mention works! 

Welcome to anymore saying I'm doing something wrong b4 I flatiron tomorrow night!


----------



## TopShelf

mz.rae have you thought about buying this?
http://www.goldensupreme.com/heattesters.php






moptopmaven used to use it on her hair and got great results. so did pinkstates (I think) who used to be a member here


----------



## BonBon

Anyone know if the hotcomb leaves the hair with more texture in it?

 I have fine hair and don't really want it to lie flat and silky.


----------



## jprayze

[USER=26733]Sumra[/USER];19057963 said:
			
		

> Anyone know if the hotcomb leaves the hair with more texture in it?  I have fine hair and don't really want it to lie flat and silky.



If you don't want your hair to be flat, I would recommend a roller set with large rollers and flat iron the roots.  You can wrap the hair too.


----------



## mz.rae

TopShelf said:


> mz.rae have you thought about buying this?
> http://www.goldensupreme.com/heattesters.php
> 
> moptopmaven used to use it on her hair and got great results. so did pinkstates (I think) who used to be a member here



Thank you for posting this, I was thinking about purchasing that, and the stove they have on their site.


----------



## JessieLeleB

So I straighten my hair but my ends are really puffy still 

This is my first flatiron in 2 yrs

What I did.
1. Clarified wash 
2. 2 min Protein treatment 
3. Deep condition overnight 
4. Detangled then added Chi silk infusion and air dried in twist then blow dried a few hours later to make sure was completely dry 
5. Sectioned then added Fantasia IC and flatiron on 350 two passes
6. Wrapped hair overnight 
7. Still puffy flatiron on 400 two passes 
8. Very soft and silky but still puffy!

What should I do?
Roller set or warp or what?

Thanks!


----------



## Fhrizzball

Question! How often do y'all straighten your hair and how long do you keep it straight? Do you take breaks between wearing it straight or is out back to back? Have you suffered any adverse effects from frequent straightening and if so why and how did you recover and later prevent that happening again?

Sorry for the questions but I'm thinking of being straight this season but I don't want to cause any setbacks from constant pressing.


----------



## TopShelf

JessieLeleB said:


> So I straighten my hair but my ends are really puffy still
> 
> This is my first flatiron in 2 yrs
> 
> What I did.
> 1. Clarified wash
> 2. 2 min Protein treatment
> 3. Deep condition overnight
> 4. Detangled then added Chi silk infusion and air dried in twist then blow dried a few hours later to make sure was completely dry
> 5. Sectioned then added Fantasia IC and flatiron on 350 two passes
> 6. Wrapped hair overnight
> 7. Still puffy flatiron on 400 two passes
> 8. Very soft and silky but still puffy!
> 
> What should I do?
> Roller set or warp or what?
> 
> Thanks!



when you are nearing the ends of your hair with the flat iron....do you slow down or speed past your ends?

I noticed that I used to speed past my ends which would mean puffy ends. Now when I get to the ends of my hair I slow down with the flat iron but I also make sure my ends are well protected.


----------



## TopShelf

As of the last month or so I was straightening on a weekly basis and there have not appeared to be any negative effects SO FAR. 

I pree-poo, deep condition with grapeseed oil overnight plus a few extra hours, I use heat various heat protectants, I only do 1 pass and I pin curl for the week. 

My roots get puffy but its because I sweat a lot when I work out but the strands have stayed very straight. I have been using  betonite clay instead of shampoo and my hair has reverted back very easily.

I have been taking two week breaks where I am wearing my hair in braid-outs.  I am not sure how much longer I can tolerate keeping my hair straight because I am trying to lose weight so I workout at least 4 days a week and it impedes on  my intensity level (because I do not want to sweat too much)


----------



## JessieLeleB

TopShelf said:


> when you are nearing the ends of your hair with the flat iron....do you slow down or speed past your ends?  I noticed that I used to speed past my ends which would mean puffy ends. Now when I get to the ends of my hair I slow down with the flat iron but I also make sure my ends are well protected.



I slowed down cuz that's the puffiest part... I clipped my ends also but my ends are still extremely puffy. 

When I was relaxed my hair was thin and only needed one pass with a flatiron but as I natural I see I'm super thick, not sure it's just bc my hair is pretty much Virgin hair with no heat ever being on it? Like maybe it has to be trained? Not sure I dnt want my hair straight all the time just experimenting with straight since I'm APL now


----------



## Lylddlebit

Sumra said:


> Anyone know if the hotcomb leaves the hair with more texture in it?
> 
> I have fine hair and don't really want it to lie flat and silky.



It depends on how hard you press it. The softer the press the more texture left. The harder the press the straighter and silkier.


----------



## melahnee

If your hair completely reverts, does that mean there was no damage/successful?


----------



## TopShelf

JessieLeleB said:


> I slowed down cuz that's the puffiest part... I clipped my ends also but my ends are still extremely puffy.
> 
> When I was relaxed my hair was thin and only needed one pass with a flatiron but as I natural I see I'm super thick, not sure it's just bc my hair is pretty much Virgin hair with no heat ever being on it? Like maybe it has to be trained? Not sure I dnt want my hair straight all the time just experimenting with straight since I'm APL now



I started using a youtubers method (sistahwithrealhair....i.think) where she uses high heat ( i use 410) but only 1 pass


----------



## SlimPickinz

JessieLeleB is there a reason you airdried and blow dried it? I notice that when I air dry then flat iron my hair gets puffy. Or I need a trim. Or I didn't use enough serum on my ends.


----------



## JessieLeleB

SlimPickinz said:


> JessieLeleB is there a reason you airdried and blow dried it? I notice that when I air dry then flat iron my hair gets puffy. Or I need a trim. Or I didn't use enough serum on my ends.



Idk I just put the serum on then twisted and watched tv and then a few hours later was about I flatiron and it was a little damp so I blowdried it. 

I'm sure I used enough serum cuz my hands would have serum on them as I touched my hair after the flatiron. 

I did clip my ends I took about an inch off dnt wanna turn too much. 

Maybe blowdry in braids instead of twist to get my hair to 'stretch' more before I flatiron?

I dnt know....


----------



## JessieLeleB

TopShelf said:


> I started using a youtubers method (sistahwithrealhair....i.think) where she uses high heat ( i use 410) but only 1 pass



I'm so scared of super high heat on my first tries to flatiron but I might just have to try just dnt want extreme heat damage. Can one use too much heat protectant and still cause damage?


----------



## SlimPickinz

Are you using the comb chase method? That also worked for me. I don't use super high heat anymore. I don't wanna heat train my hair.


----------



## havilland

I got my hair flat ironed yesterday. Comb and chase method at Reniece's hair salon. 

I used my edge stick this morning to touch up the roots and edges.  That tool is the HOTNESS! It got right down to my scalp and didn't burn me!

Edge Stick review---Yes it's expensive.  Yes it's worth it.


----------



## Blairx0

no i want an edge stick....dangit


----------



## sharifeh

havilland 
Whats an edge stick? 
Could you send me a link?


----------



## havilland

sharifeh said:


> havilland
> Whats an edge stick?
> Could you send me a link?



http://originaledgestick.com/


----------



## LuvlyRain3

Are any of you having success flat ironing every 2 or 3 weeks without getting heat damage? I want to start doing this for the winter months.


----------



## Wenbev

LuvlyRain3 said:


> Are any of you having success flat ironing every 2 or 3 weeks without getting heat damage? I want to start doing this for the winter months.



I thermally pressed from Sept - May every two weeks.  Try not to use heat after the initial straightening, make sure you have a really good heat protectant. Preferably a serum based one.  
I only had a small bit of heat damage to my bangs but that was bc I used the flat iron there every morning hence my warning about not using heat after you straighten.


----------



## TopShelf

straightened my hair on Friday

these pics are from today after the gym. I sweat A LOT, and I am trying different methods. Today I wore a scarf to work out in and then I turned the scarf inside out so that the dry side was now touching my hair. I showered, put on my clothes and makeup and then  I  blow dried my hair with the scarf ON with warm heat. Then took the scarf off and used the cool button. All of this took less than 10 mins because this time my hair was not soaking wet and I think it has to do with keeping the scarf on.

I started spraying my hair with Organix Every Straight Brazilian Keratin Therapy Shimmering Keratin Oil to make my pincurls at night. I have no idea if it really will help to strengthen my hair but it sure does make my hair smell grrrrreat!!






Cyclomethicone, C12 15 Alkyl Benzoate, PEG 12 Dimethicone, Phenyl Trimethicone, Hydrolyzed Keratin, Theobroma Cacao (Cocoa) Seed Butter, Cocos Nucifera (Coconut) Oil, Persea Gratissima (Avocado) Oil, Fragrance

I ordered the Nicole Ari Parker: Save your do GymWrap


----------



## havilland

TopShelf

I was thinking of ordering that scarf but wondering if it was worth it.

do you feel you sweat less or the same with it on?  in other words, was your hair dryer after using this scarf as compared with other methods?


----------



## HappyAtLast

Is the only way to get FLOWY, LIGHT natural hair is to use barely any product (besides heat protectant) and high heat?

My long-term goal is to be a natural who straightens bimonthly, but not heat trained.


----------



## TopShelf

havilland said:


> TopShelf
> 
> I was thinking of ordering that scarf but wondering if it was worth it.
> 
> do you feel you sweat less or the same with it on?  in other words, was your hair dryer after using this scarf as compared with other methods?




My hair was drier with the scarf on even though I did sweat just as much as I normally sweat, which is quite a bit. I feel like the scarf absorbed some of the moisture even thought it was not a cotton scarf (it was some sort of silky polyester), as opposed to the sweat just sitting on top of my head until i blow dried it. Also I feel like the pressure from the hair being tied down did not allow the hair to get really puffy. 

My coworker uses that *Save your do GymWrap* and she is a straight haired natural. She said that the key is to wait at least 10 mins after the workout to remove it from your hair. I just ordered mine today.


----------



## LovingLady

JessieLeleB said:


> Idk I just put the serum on then twisted and watched tv and then a few hours later was about I flatiron and it was a little damp so I blowdried it.
> 
> I'm sure I used enough serum cuz my hands would have serum on them as I touched my hair after the flatiron.
> 
> I did clip my ends I took about an inch off dnt wanna turn too much.
> 
> Maybe blowdry in braids instead of twist to get my hair to 'stretch' more before I flatiron?
> 
> I dnt know....




JessieLeleB

I had the same issue when I used a blowdryer. I trimmed before and after and my hair still responded the same way. I am not a lost on what  to do. 

Has anyone else had this issue or is there a thread you could point us to?


----------



## sgold04

havilland said:


> TopShelf
> 
> I was thinking of ordering that scarf but wondering if it was worth it.
> 
> do you feel you sweat less or the same with it on?  in other words, was your hair dryer after using this scarf as compared with other methods?



I've been using the Save your do Gym wrap for about 2 years and it does make a difference in how much moisture remains in my hair.  It doesn't keep my hair completely dry, but it does remove the majority of the sweat from my hair, and I sweat a lot from my head.  When I used a cotton scarf, my hair would be drenched, but now it is just a little damp with this wrap.  I prefer the smaller one that is more like a band.  I also ordered other moisture-wicking bands from amazon, and those work great as well.  Someone mentioned this before, but I don't remove it for at least 15 minutes after a workout, and once I do, I put a silk scarf over my head while I am in the shower to keep my edges flat while they continue to dry.  (long response, I know


----------



## Lita

Just finished blowing out my hair..Used Tressame heat tamer spray,dax gold Ceramide pomade on ends..CC whipped on edges..Hair twisted/flexi rods on ends...satin bonnet to cover.Sprayed the bottom with suve holding herbal spray.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## dwells1210

TopShelf said:


> As of the last month or so I was straightening on a weekly basis and there have not appeared to be any negative effects SO FAR.  I pree-poo, deep condition with grapeseed oil overnight plus a few extra hours, I use heat various heat protectants, I only do 1 pass and I pin curl for the week.  My roots get puffy but its because I sweat a lot when I work out but the strands have stayed very straight. I have been using  betonite clay instead of shampoo and my hair has reverted back very easily.  I have been taking two week breaks where I am wearing my hair in braid-outs.  I am not sure how much longer I can tolerate keeping my hair straight because I am trying to lose weight so I workout at least 4 days a week and it impedes on  my intensity level (because I do not want to sweat too much)



This is the only thing stopping me from straightening my hair, the gym. Does anyone have tips to keep it straight and work out at the intensity I need to.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Wenbev

When my hair was longer, I would put it up in a pulled back high pony to keep the ends away from any moisture and use a bandana around my edges to wick away the sweat.


----------



## sgold04

I'm flat ironing my hair for the first time since I have started my HHJ. I'm going to a stylist that was recommended by a natural-haired colleague. Any suggestions about what I should do to prepare my hair for the heat? Should I pre-poo or stay away from oils? There is so much info out there that I feel overwhelmed. The one thing I know for sure is to use a heat protectant (I'm gonna bring my own just in case). Thanks in advance!


----------



## SlimPickinz

I'm currently wearing my hair in 2 flat twists with braided ends. I need to straighten my hair but I honestly don't have the time. I'm going to straighten next week-ish and trim. Then bun until it gets really cold aka hat time. Hopefully I will crochet a hat by then.


----------



## Mistycat

I straightened my hair on Friday for the first time since February. It's reverting now but here is a pic. I should have taken pics when it was bone straight but I'll try to remember next time.


[IMG]http://i40.tinypic.com/ioot1u.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## MsJamerican

Is this a good regimen before and after straightening?:

~ Pre-Poo with Coconut Oil or Vatika (15-20 mins w/ heat)
~Wash with Bentonite Clay (keep on for 30 mins with plastic cap)
~Deep Condition with Schwarznkopf (with oils added. 20 mins w/ heat)
~After deep conditioning I apply Aphogee 2 min (kept on for 5 mins)
~After rinsing and hair is 50% dry I spray on Aphogee Keratin and Green Tea
~Apply leave-in (Soultanicals Knot Sauce) before heat protectant
~Divide hair in 4-5 sections and apply a dime sized amount CHI Silk Infusion to each section
~ I then use my fingers to part the sections at random (starting from the back) and do around 3 passes using the chase method with a soft bristle brush.
~Use heat setting at 370 degrees Fahrenheit


I need to add heat to my regimen and these SSK are ruining my hair journey...

Can Bentonite clay rid your hair of Silicones? because I can't use shampoo...


----------



## TopShelf

Update on the Save Your Do headwrap:

I used it yesterday for the 1st time and so far is a* NO GO*! I either sweat too much for this product, or my hair needs to be thinner or my hair needs to be freshly straightened, so that it will lay flat. 

My hair was still very wet even though I used a blow dryer before I removed it. I think the problem for me may have been that my hair did not lay flat. My hair was in pincurls so the wrap was not able to lay flat towards the front. The middle of my hair was not protected at at so I did not stay flat at all. 

I will try it again when I straighten my hair. This way my hair will be flat and it will be able to lay flat along the edges.


----------



## Britt

TopShelf, yeahhh if you sweat heavy it will not really help. I have one and bought it mainly out curiosity and to patronize a black vendor. I still use it though but I usually exercise at home where I don't sweat a lot. My heads sweats very easily. If I go to the gym, there is simply no way around sweating out my hair. I've tried it. I've tried the ponytail pulled taut with a scarf, my roots will sweat out. I think some are lucky as to not sweat as much in their head. If I do a workout class like step aerobics, zumba, etc --- forget it, my head was damp  Luckily for my lazy butt I don't go to the gym anymore and the few times I exercise it's at home. Even if I do something a wee bit strenous at home my edges will sweat out but not in the same capacity as if I'm at the gym. 

Anyhoo, after much thought and consideration I think i'm going to transition to become a heat trained natural. For the sake of ease and managebility I think this might be best for me. I know it's taboo in the hair community but this might be the most practical option for me. I know someone with heat trained hair and I ask her how the heck she manages to keep her hair straight when she works out and she said keeps it pulled back and tied down and she doesn't sweat too much in her head.


----------



## havilland

Brittster and TopShelf

Thanks for saving me some cash.....i was gonna try that wrap but i sweat like crazy so i can see that it won't work for me.


----------



## dwells1210

I am taking the plunge back to straight this Friday and I need to build up my hair care arsenal. I ordered yoga wraps for my head for the gym, hopefully they workout. What is a good leave in for presses?

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## havilland

New flat iron regimen:  Deep condition day before with a prepoo.  Wash next day with Tresemee deep cleansing shampoo to remove build up.  Light rinse out condition with V05 clarifying conditioner to detangle but leaves hair residue free.  Air dry in braid over night.  Blow dry next morning using tension method. New Andis hair dryer (yay! Comb didn't break!)  Apply Kerastace olio relax serum. Quarter size.  Flat iron on 395.  Voila. Hair!  Light. Fluffy. Shiny. Happy!


Edited to add. I used Chi Keratin Mist leave in


----------



## havilland

The results of my new routine as posted in the flexible natural thread


----------



## AnjelLuvs

havilland said:


> The results of my new routine as posted in the flexible natural thread


 *Lank to routine posted**.... Gotta a gurl searching for the regimen and stuff @Haviland*


----------



## havilland

AnjelLuvsUBabe said:


> Lank to routine posted.... Gotta a gurl searching for the regimen and stuff @Haviland



Girl u got me cracking up.  Lol. (It's posted right above the picture)


----------



## ckisland

I'm deciding between becoming a straight haired natural or going all in and relaxing, and I have a couple of questions.

1) How do you get curls to stay? My straightened natural hair will not hold a curl for more than 30 mins. Or is the only way around this to rollerset instead of blowdrying and flatironing the roots?

2) How do you keep your edges laid or even laid-ish? The nape of my hair is a mess to deal with when my hair is in it's curly state, but it reverts before any other part of my hair. It isn't even curly, it's a tight fro all by itself. Is there a product that would help with this, or can I just apply heat to it again and be okay?


----------



## GodsPromises

I am straight natural with fine hair and after I flatiron my hair I pin curl it over night and every night until the next time I do my hair

 As for my edges, I just put a little castor oil and ECO gel on my edges careful not to get on my hair and tie down with a scarf until I leave the house.



ckisland said:


> I'm deciding between becoming a straight haired natural or going all in and relaxing, and I have a couple of questions.
> 
> 1) How do you get curls to stay? My straightened natural hair will not hold a curl for more than 30 mins. Or is the only way around this to rollerset instead of blowdrying and flatironing the roots?
> 
> 2) How do you keep your edges laid or even laid-ish? The nape of my hair is a mess to deal with when my hair is in it's curly state, but it reverts before any other part of my hair. It isn't even curly, it's a tight fro all by itself. Is there a product that would help with this, or can I just apply heat to it again and be okay?


----------



## AnjelLuvs

*ensue vent: I hate taking showers... I be having to put like 3 shower caps on and STILL my edges get damp... I mean all around edges... Like wtf am I doing wrong... *


----------



## SuchaLady

AnjelLuvsUBabe said:


> ensue vent: I hate taking showers... I be having to put like 3 shower caps on and STILL my edges get damp... I mean all around edges... Like wtf am I doing wrong...



Sometimes too many barriers is counterproductive. It's trapping in all that body heat plus the heat from the shower.


----------



## Britt

AnjelLuvsUBabe said:


> *ensue vent: I hate taking showers... I be having to put like 3 shower caps on and STILL my edges get damp... I mean all around edges... Like wtf am I doing wrong... *


 
Get you a turbie band from bed bath and beyond. This helps A LOT for me. I put it over my scarf and then put on my shower cap. Makes a big differnce in the amount of water that gets on my edges. It's b/c it has a elastic that's pretty tight and the towel material absorbs the water.


----------



## beauti

*I'm subscribing to this. I'm 60 weeks post relaxer and transitioning to natural. I'm planning on being a straight haired natural and straightening my hair is making my transition a lot easier. I usually keep my hair straight two weeks, sometimes three. Would love to keep it straight four weeks. Will post pics the next time I straighten.


Eta this is three weeks ago. A pic of my hair before and after flat ironing

*


----------



## Britt

Brittster said:


> Get you a turbie band from bed bath and beyond. This helps A LOT for me. I put it over my scarf and then put on my shower cap. Makes a big differnce in the amount of water that gets on my edges. It's b/c it has a elastic that's pretty tight and the towel material absorbs the water.



This is how it fits

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Katrice

beauti said:


> I'm subscribing to this. I'm 60 weeks post relaxer and transitioning to natural. I'm planning on being a straight haired natural and straightening my hair is making my transition a lot easier. I usually keep my hair straight two weeks, sometimes three. Would love to keep it straight four weeks. Will post pics the next time I straighten.  Eta this is three weeks ago. A pic of my hair before and after flat ironing



Pretty hair!  What is your straightening process?


----------



## SlimPickinz

I got my shedding under control! I'm soooo happy. I need to clarify and increase my protein.


----------



## shtow

Thinking of becoming a straight natural.  Haven't relaxed in almost 4 months.  Its going easy breezy without the touch up, so I'm just going to see how long I can go. I straighten weekly and would like to do so every two weeks if I could get my SD under control


----------



## beauti

*Katrice I pre poo either overnight or for an hour under the dryer the day of. Then after I shampoo I just keep the moisturizing conditioner in my hair like five minutes. Pre pooing gives me that extra moisture equivalent to a dc so if I pre poo, I don't need to dc. I use Suave humectant or sally's gvp moisturizing conditioner. To blow dry I use the tressemme heat protectant and to flat iron I use fantasia frizz buster. I don't leave my hair out afterwards. I bantu knot out and then wear that in an updo, then regular ponytail, and then in buns the last few days. I use a little bit of a diy moisturizer I got from prettywitty77(youtube) in the second week, which keeps my hair moisturized until wash day *


----------



## Katrice

^^thanks!!  I appreciate it.


----------



## polished07

Wenbev said:


> I thermally pressed from Sept - May every two weeks.  Try not to use heat after the initial straightening, make sure you have a really good heat protectant. Preferably a serum based one. I only had a small bit of heat damage to my bangs but that was bc I used the flat iron there every morning hence my warning about not using heat after you straighten.



Hi what type of heat protectant did you use? Thanks!


----------



## caribeandiva

Looks like I will be buying a turbie band


----------



## SlimPickinz

Will rollers fit under a turbie band?? I shaved my nape but my hair still gets wet if I have rollers on.


----------



## Britt

SlimPickinz said:


> Will rollers fit under a turbie band?? I shaved my nape but my hair still gets wet if I have rollers on.


 
I guess it depends on how big the rollers are.. I've only used the Turbie Band when my hair is straight w/o rollers and it's pinned up.


----------



## SlimPickinz

Thanks. I sometimes shower with 2 head ties, a bonnet & shower cap & still end up with wet hair. I'm gonna buy this tonight.


----------



## naija24

To those who transitioned, do any of y'all straight haired naturals keep your relaxed ends? I figure that if you always straighten, then maybe there's no need to ever snip them off since you never rock an Afro. 

Thoughts?


----------



## Jace032000

I'm so glad I found this page.  I have my stylist flat iron my hair at least once every two weeks.  I deep condition under the steamer and then have it flat ironed.  I've been doing this for the past 6 months and my hair has grown longer.  I must also add that I have the Global Keratin Treatment which I absolutely love.  Right now I've been using Carol's Daughter Hair Milk Leave in Moisturizer on my hair and I seal with coconut oil every few days.  My hair doesn't revert but it does feel weighed down.  What's everyone else using?


----------



## havilland

naija24 said:


> To those who transitioned, do any of y'all straight haired naturals keep your relaxed ends? I figure that if you always straighten, then maybe there's no need to ever snip them off since you never rock an Afro.
> 
> Thoughts?



I didn't straighten very much while I was transitioning because my ends were weak. My goal was to preserve my length while transitioning so i didn't want to damage my ends with heat overuse. 

I snipped away at my ends for about a year until they were all gone. (I still have a few relaxed ends but not much. Maybe an inch or two in the front of my head)


----------



## MilkChocolateOne

naija24 said:


> To those who transitioned, do any of y'all straight haired naturals keep your relaxed ends? I figure that if you always straighten, then maybe there's no need to ever snip them off since you never rock an Afro.
> 
> Thoughts?



I cut my relaxed ends off for appearance and manageability.  There was a noticeable difference in thickness between my natural hair and relaxed ends.


----------



## shtow

Jace032000 said:


> I'm so glad I found this page.  I have my stylist flat iron my hair at least once every two weeks.  I deep condition under the steamer and then have it flat ironed.  I've been doing this for the past 6 months and my hair has grown longer.  I must also add that I have the Global Keratin Treatment which I absolutely love.  Right now I've been using Carol's Daughter Hair Milk Leave in Moisturizer on my hair and I seal with coconut oil every few days.  My hair doesn't revert but it does feel weighed down.  What's everyone else using?


 coconut oil weighs my hair down. I use hot 6 oil (literally one drop) or Sally's argan oil (this is lighter so I can use 2-3 drops). This keeps my hair soft and retains body.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## shtow

AnjelLuvsUBabe said:


> ensue vent: I hate taking showers... I be having to put like 3 shower caps on and STILL my edges get damp... I mean all around edges... Like wtf am I doing wrong...


 I'm late but I use the same thing I use when I sleep. A stocking cap over a silk scarf. Then I put a shower cap on. No more wet or damp hair.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Meemee6223

I'm a straight natural. I struggled with keeping my hair in its natural state and I felt like I was losing a lot of hair during the detaingling process. My hair has never felt healthier than it does now. My regimen is I wash every 2 weeks. Shampoo with a medicated shampoo for my scalp, deep condition under the dryer with Shea moisture deep conditioner, blow dry with grape seed oil and flat iron. My hair stays straight if I sleep with my scarf and everything. I usually don't though and my hair still stays pretty straight. When I shower I wrap my hair in a bandana and wear a shower cap which keeps my roots straight. For curls I pin curl my hair at night to reduce the use of heat. I've been doing this for about 6 months. So far I haven't noticed any heat damage which I honestly wouldnt care if I had any...


----------



## Jace032000

Dumb question….how do you know if you have heat damage???


----------



## Napp

Jace032000 said:


> Dumb question….how do you know if you have heat damage???



when your hair doesn't curl up after you wet it. some call it "damage", some call it "training"


----------



## BostonMaria

Jace032000 said:


> Dumb question….how do you know if you have heat damage???



I've seen it on other people. There are usually straight and curly pieces. Your hair might look like someone who is transitioning. People can usually hide it when it's straight.


----------



## Jace032000

BostonMaria said:


> I've seen it on other people. There are usually straight and curly pieces. Your hair might look like someone who is transitioning. People can usually hide it when it's straight.



Thank you so much--I guess I have bad heat damage erplexed because I have a lot of that going on.  I asked my stylist about it and she said it was just "thermal straightening" and that it was normal and not damaged hair at all.  Anyone else experience heat damage??  Do I have to cut off all my hair?  It's not breaking or shedding -- I just can't wear my natural hair curly because yes, it does look like I'm transitioning!


----------



## naija24

havilland said:


> I didn't straighten very much while I was transitioning because my ends were weak. My goal was to preserve my length while transitioning so i didn't want to damage my ends with heat overuse.  I snipped away at my ends for about a year until they were all gone. (I still have a few relaxed ends but not much. Maybe an inch or two in the front of my head)



havilland so how long did you transition? A year? 

I'm aiming for 8-10 months. So three braid installs. So scary to transition. Is it possible to be a straight haired transitioner without breakage?


----------



## havilland

naija24 said:


> @havilland so how long did you transition? A year?
> 
> I'm aiming for 8-10 months. So three braid installs. So scary to transition. Is it possible to be a straight haired transitioner without breakage?



Two years.  It started out as a long stretch and just continued.

eta -- i didn't have any breakage but i had to focus on deep conditioning constantly and being very gentle with my hair when detangling....also, knowing when to trim was important in order to avoid breakage.  i really had to know when my ends needed a good snip


----------



## Britt

Meemee6223 said:


> I'm a straight natural. I struggled with keeping my hair in its natural state and I felt like I was losing a lot of hair during the detaingling process. My hair has never felt healthier than it does now. My regimen is I wash every 2 weeks. Shampoo with a medicated shampoo for my scalp, deep condition under the dryer with Shea moisture deep conditioner, blow dry with grape seed oil and flat iron. My hair stays straight if I sleep with my scarf and everything. I usually don't though and my hair still stays pretty straight. When I shower I wrap my hair in a bandana and wear a shower cap which keeps my roots straight. For curls I pin curl my hair at night to reduce the use of heat. I've been doing this for about 6 months. So far I haven't noticed any heat damage which I honestly wouldnt care if I had any...



Pretty hair! Sounds like you have a good regimen too. Did U achieve those ponytail curls via pin curls at night ? Do u ever opt to not flat iron and instead do textured styles ?

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09

Meemee6223 said:


> I'm a straight natural. I struggled with keeping my hair in its natural state and I felt like I was losing a lot of hair during the detaingling process. My hair has never felt healthier than it does now. My regimen is I wash every 2 weeks. Shampoo with a medicated shampoo for my scalp, deep condition under the dryer with Shea moisture deep conditioner, blow dry with grape seed oil and flat iron. My hair stays straight if I sleep with my scarf and everything. I usually don't though and my hair still stays pretty straight. When I shower I wrap my hair in a bandana and wear a shower cap which keeps my roots straight. For curls I pin curl my hair at night to reduce the use of heat. I've been doing this for about 6 months. So far I haven't noticed any heat damage which I honestly wouldnt care if I had any...


Your reggie is very similar to mine when I straightened every 2-3 weeks. I got consistent growth with it too. I have twists now and I've had to change things a little.


----------



## Divine.

Have any of you ladies suffered from heat damage due to consistent straightening? I was entertaining the idea of going back to being a straightened natural once my hair is longer, but I am scarred for life! My hair looked great straight, but the front of my hair refused to curl when wet. Is it a given that using heat will lead to damaged curls? 

Here's a pic of my hair when I used to straighten it *sigh*


----------



## Meemee6223

Britt said:


> Pretty hair! Sounds like you have a good regimen too. Did U achieve those ponytail curls via pin curls at night ? Do u ever opt to not flat iron and instead do textured styles ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Thanks! I curled my hair initially with my flat iron and either 6 pin curls or about 6 bantu knots at night. This ponytail is like a week after I initially flat ironed. Sometimes I wear my hair straight and do one big bantu knot on top of my head at night and my hair turns out pretty curly in the morning. I'm so lazy lol. I refuse to put a lot of time into my hair like I used to and my hair is better for it.

I always flat iron. No textured styles... Too lazy to do much styling, smh.



ScorpioBeauty09 said:


> Your reggie is very similar to mine when I straightened every 2-3 weeks. I got consistent growth with it too. I have twists now and I've had to change things a little.



Did u moisturize often? I only deep condition for moisture. Otherwise I only use grapeseed oil when my hair feel dry. I can't believe how good my hair feels with this reggie. I'm a true believer that u have to find what works for u. I'm doing everything I learned not to do now that I think about it, lol. Oh well...


----------



## Britt

Divine. said:


> Have any of you ladies suffered from heat damage due to consistent straightening? I was entertaining the idea of going back to being a straightened natural once my hair is longer, but I am scarred for life! My hair looked great straight, but the front of my hair refused to curl when wet. Is it a given that using heat will lead to damaged curls?
> 
> Here's a pic of my hair when I used to straighten it *sigh*


You're soo pretty! How long have you been flat ironing, how often, how many swipes. I honestly think one has to be veryyyy careful when they use heat and be discretionary with it. Your hair straightened looks quite fine so maybe you could use heat less frequently or alternate between blow drying and flat ironing? Also, I'd def up the protein since you seem to have fine hair and also because you are using heat. 



Meemee6223 said:


> Thanks! I curled my hair initially with my flat iron and either 6 pin curls or about 6 bantu knots at night. This ponytail is like a week after I initially flat ironed. Sometimes I wear my hair straight and do one big bantu knot on top of my head at night and my hair turns out pretty curly in the morning. I'm so lazy lol. I refuse to put a lot of time into my hair like I used to and my hair is better for it.
> 
> I always flat iron. No textured styles... Too lazy to do much styling, smh.
> 
> 
> 
> Did u moisturize often? I only deep condition for moisture. Otherwise I only use grapeseed oil when my hair feel dry. I can't believe how good my hair feels with this reggie. I'm a true believer that u have to find what works for u. I'm doing everything I learned not to do now that I think about it, lol. Oh well...


 
Thank you! I totally understand! For daily maintainence I don't see myself twisting up my hair nightly.


----------



## Divine.

Britt said:


> You're soo pretty! How long have you been flat ironing, how often, how many swipes. I honestly think one has to be veryyyy careful when they use heat and be discretionary with it. Your hair straightened looks quite fine so maybe you could use heat less frequently or alternate between blow drying and flat ironing? Also, I'd def up the protein since you seem to have fine hair and also because you are using heat.



Thanks! I definitely abused the heat  I think I would usually do two passes because I wanted my hair pin straight. I'll definitely keep these things in mind if I do go back to wearing my hair straight.


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09

Meemee6223 said:


> Did u moisturize often? I only deep condition for moisture. Otherwise I only use grapeseed oil when my hair feel dry. I can't believe how good my hair feels with this reggie. I'm a true believer that u have to find what works for u. I'm doing everything I learned not to do now that I think about it, lol. Oh well...


When I used grapeseed oil as a heat protectant, it provided a lot of moisture so with that, and my DC I didn't have to moisturize much in between wash days. Even when I didn't use grapeseed oil, as long as my pH balance was good I didn't have moisturize much either.


----------



## shtow

........................


----------



## DDTexlaxed

My hair doesn't stay strait. For me, it's a lot of work for temporary results. Ladies, how do you retain your strait style?


----------



## SlimPickinz

DDTexlaxed said:


> My hair doesn't stay strait. For me, it's a lot of work for temporary results. Ladies, how do you retain your strait style?



Proper straightening technique. No matter the level of heat, if I don't use the comb chase method my hair will frizz. Also applying a light oil to my hair before I set it for the night. Sweet almond or jojoba oil works well.


----------



## Muse

DDTexlaxed said:


> My hair doesn't stay strait. For me, it's a lot of work for temporary results. Ladies, how do you retain your strait style?



Have you tried Sabino Moisture Block? Works VERY well for me and I'm a natural 4b.


----------



## MzSwift

DDTexlaxed said:


> My hair doesn't stay strait. For me, it's a lot of work for temporary results. Ladies, how do you retain your strait style?



This is my best flat iron yet and I had to throw out all of the advice given about not putting a lot of product on the hair.  My strands are wispy fine and needed to be weighted down.  I used more heat protectant serum.  Instead of the recommended quarter size for my whole head, I used quarter size per section in 6 sections.  Hope that makes sense.

This press is still straight at 10 days old.  Usually it reverts right after I'm finished or as soon as I walk out of the door. LoL 

GL!


----------



## Jace032000

MzSwift your hair is beautiful and thick---how often do you flat iron?  How do you avoid heat damage?? It's so hard to daily moisturize and seal because my hair reverts as soon as I do it.


----------



## MzSwift

Jace032000

Thank you so much! 
I'm new to the game so I've only flat ironed once every 4 mths this year.  

I'm on a new regi of using heat every 2 weeks alternating direct and indirect (rollersetting).  I watched Sistawithrealhair on YT and she uses Grapeseed oil to moisturize.  I also like Safflower oil.  They're both very light oils. I only use a little bit and then braid it up and cover. So far so good!  It's not oily when I take them down either.

I'm praying my heat protectant and use of cones help to prevent heat damage.  I  also do a good protein DC and moisturizing DC with my washes. But, honestly, I don't know if I'll be doing curly styles anymore.


----------



## tlbaby23

Following. Great thread!


----------



## Jace032000

MzSwift said:


> Jace032000
> 
> Thank you so much!
> I'm new to the game so I've only flat ironed once every 4 mths this year.
> 
> I'm on a new regi of using heat every 2 weeks alternating direct and indirect (rollersetting).  I watched Sistawithrealhair on YT and she uses Grapeseed oil to moisturize.  I also like Safflower oil.  They're both very light oils. I only use a little bit and then braid it up and cover. So far so good!  It's not oily when I take them down either.
> 
> I'm praying my heat protectant and use of cones help to prevent heat damage.  I  also do a good protein DC and moisturizing DC with my washes. But, honestly, I don't know if I'll be doing curly styles anymore.



Awesome---thank you!  Looks like you're using ceramics to seal?  Makes sense.     At the moment I'm not using anything after I get my hair flat ironed because I feared reversion lol.


----------



## TopShelf

deep conditioning over night may be the reason for my breakage. i have now been conditioning with steam for 30 mins after my protein treatment and i have noticed that the breakage has stopped. 

i think i was making my hair too soft with the overnight conditioning which lead to easy breakage.

i have also been using Lush R &B to moisturize and Creme of Nature argan oil to seal my ends while straight


----------



## Prettymetty

Hi ladies. Im new here, but Ive been lurking since forever lol. I wear my hair straight 70% of the time. Im natural 4bcdefg and when my hair isnt straightits hiding under a wig


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

I flat ironed my own hair this past Saturday and I am really digging it. The last time I straightened my own hair was years and years ago so this was huge to me! I normally get it pressed at the salon.    

I steamed, cleansed and conditioned with Silk Dream products. Sectioned my hair in 5 sections, applied 4 spritz's of It's a 10 leave in and 1 pump of Carol's Daughter Macadamia serum to each section before roller setting. Sat under the dryer for 1 hour until the set was dry. I flat ironed the roots using 2-3 passes and 1 pass on the length.   

My at home flat iron resulted in light hair that had a lot of body. I know that had a lot to do with roller setting first.  My pressed salon hair is super shiny and pin straight. She normally sits me under the hair dryer after the wash process for 30 minutes, blow dry the hair straight then use a pressing comb.  Honestly, I like both looks equally now that I think about it. So I will be dropping by this thread from time to time when I flat iron my own hair at home or get it pressed at the salon. I need to purchase a flat iron as I borrowed my step daughter's for this past flat ironing session. I'll be researching for the next month to find a good one.


----------



## SlimPickinz

Divine. you are very pretty!


----------



## beauti

*okay ladies. I decided to straighten my hair for the new year so took my weave out couple days ago, washed, but didn't dc or prepoo  so I did an overnight dc last night. Washed this morning followed by aphogee 2min. Oh and I went back to dark hair. The crown needs to be redone

*


----------



## Jace032000

beauti said:


> *okay ladies. I decided to straighten my hair for the new year so took my weave out couple days ago, washed, but didn't dc or prepoo  so I did an overnight dc last night. Washed this morning followed by aphogee 2min. Oh and I went back to dark hair. The crown needs to be redone
> 
> *




Your hair looks beautiful---and full!!


----------



## mzteaze

Bumping...


----------



## Prettymetty

Getting my blowout today. It feels like ive been under this dryer for 2 days lol


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

I'll be flat ironing next weekend so I'll be back then


----------



## fluffyforever

I'm a 4b or tighter (pen spring sized coils). I want to start wearing my hear straight, but I have a big problem with keeping my hair detangled. I can only detangle or comb through my hair when wet with a slippery conditioner. Once it dries, even if I keep my hair in twists or braids, its tangled again. So when it comes time to straighten, its a fight to do the comb chase method. 

Does anyone know of a good blow-dry cream that provides lots of slip? Or maybe there is a very slippery serum I can add right before my flat iron passes that I can use to detangle? Or does anyone use a combination of both?


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

fluffyforever Try It's a 10 miracle leave in spray. It will change your detangling life. Bomb.com.GET.YOU.SOME.STAT  It's also pretty light so if you're looking to flatiron and have flowy non-weighed down hair, it can be the only product you'll need to use on wet hair before you blow dry or rollerset then flatiron. I prefer to use it on wet hair, roller set then flat iron without adding any additional products. It also serves as a heat protectant.

It's in a spray bottle but comes out pretty thick. Section your hair in 4-5 sections after washing and spray maybe 2-3 pumps in your hand then run it through each section. The comb will glide through! I use it weekly when I roller set and I detangle with a small tooth comb so that should tell you how good it is. (and my hair is THICK) You can find it anywhere really...target, cvs, rite aid, salons etc for maybe $16 bucks. I normally buy it once a year when Target has their BOGO free salon product sale...so I get 2 for the price of 1.


----------



## Rocky91

I am on a weave right now but I have to testify about the Paul Mitchell super skinny line of products. I used the shampoo, conditioner, and serum.
Omg my hair (kinky straight weave) is the sleekest it's ever been!! And my leave out is super straight

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Muse

lulu97 said:


> @fluffyforever Try It's a 10 miracle leave in spray. It will change your detangling life. Bomb.com.GET.YOU.SOME.STAT  It's also pretty light so if you're looking to flatiron and have flowy non-weighed down hair, it can be the only product you'll need to use on wet hair before you blow dry or rollerset then flatiron. I prefer to use it on wet hair, roller set then flat iron without adding and additional products. It also serves as a heat protectant.
> 
> It's in a spray bottle but comes out pretty thick. Section your hair in 4-5 sections after washing and spray maybe 2-3 pumps in your hand then run it through each section. The comb will glide through! I use it weekly when I roller set and I detangle with a small tooth comb so that should tell you how good it is. (and my hair is THICK) You can find it anywhere really...target, cvs, rite aid, salons etc for maybe $16 bucks. I normally buy it once a year when Target has their BOGO free salon product sale...so I get 2 for the price of 1.



lulu97 This stuff sounds good! I am loosing too much hair to detangling. Are you a 4a/b?


----------



## ktwatkins

So I love my hair straight, but I use the instyler. I'm so happy I tried it because I absolutely love it!  Here's a pic.


----------



## BonBon

?





ktwatkins said:


> So I love my hair straight, but I use the instyler. I'm so happy I tried it because I absolutely love it!  Here's a pic.



 Do you find you get more volume than with flat irons and what is your hair type? I may purchase


----------



## ktwatkins

Sumra said:


> ?  Do you find you get more volume than with flat irons and what is your hair type? I may purchase



I would say the majority of my hair is 3B. I do get more volume with  the Instyler and its so much quicker than the regular flatiron.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

Muse I have about 25 months of natural hair and 6-7 inches of relaxed ends. My natural hair varies from kinky/curly in the crown, and comes in more of a wave every where else. So if it can detangle my hair with few hairs in a small tooth comb, it can do the same for any texture


----------



## Muse

lulu97 said:


> @Muse I have about 25 months of natural hair and 6-7 inches of relaxed ends. My natural hair varies from kinky/curly in the crown, and comes in more of a wave every where else. So if it can detangle my hair with few hairs in a small tooth comb, it can do the same for any texture



lulu97 Thanks. I'm going to pick some up tomorrow. I just read a bunch of really good reviews. I was thinking about getting the Silk or the Keratin versions of the leave in. So far all of my local stores only have the keratin one though. Have you tried the Silk or Keratin versions of the leave in?


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

Muse said:


> lulu97 Thanks. I'm going to pick some up tomorrow. I just read a bunch of really good reviews. I was thinking about getting the Silk or the Keratin versions of the leave in. So far all of my local stores only have the keratin one though. Have you tried the Silk or Keratin versions of the leave in?



I've tried both and they run neck and neck and perform about the same on my hair. If I had to choose, it would be the regular one in the blue bottle with the purple cap. No reason really, it's just a few bucks cheaper. However if the store I'm in is out of the regular one I would def pick up the one with keratin.


----------



## Prettymetty

My scalp was super itchy today and im only 4 days post blowout. I had to make an executive decision to put some aveeno baby lotion on my scalp mixed with a few drops of olive/tea tree oil. The itchiness and tightness is gone and my hair is still light and flowy. I really wanted to just cowash but I paid too much for this lol


----------



## SlimPickinz

So I flat ironed this afternoon after my class. Guess who just wet her hair in the shower  let me order that turban now


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

Roller set first then flat ironed.


----------



## Prettymetty

Looking good lulu97! Do you blow out your roots first or just comb out the curl and flatiron


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

Prettymetty Thank you! No I finger comb the curls out, then follow up with a paddle brush. I tap the roots twice then do 1 pass on the length with the flat iron.


----------



## Muse

lulu97 said:


> I've tried both and they run neck and neck and perform about the same on my hair. If I had to choose, it would be the regular one in the blue bottle with the purple cap. No reason really, it's just a few bucks cheaper. However if the store I'm in is out of the regular one I would def pick up the one with keratin.



lulu97 I picked up the It's a 10 keratin leave in yesterday and used it to detangle before straightening. WOW! You were not exaggerating about this stuff. It helped detangle my hair like nothing else. It also made my straight hair smoother, shinier, and it feels stronger. I love this stuff!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

Muze I'm glad it worked for you!!!! YAY

I have been using that leave in for years and will never stray away from it!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

I'm still banging and swanging my flat ironed hair. Been doing a traditional wrap at night to maintain and putting a small pea size amount of Carol's Daughter hair balm on the ends and my edges just to tame the flyaways.  Not trying to look sexy just had to crop out my face. lol


----------



## mzteaze

So I flat ironed my hair for the first time in near 18 months.  Can I say how much I loved two new products?

I prepped my hair by mixing Hydrotherma Protein Moisture leave in with Sabino Moisture Block then two strand twisted into 8 sections.  I weighed the ends down with clips so that my hair dried as straight as possible.  In the morning, I added a dime size or smaller Mizani Iron Curl and a drop of Sabino to each section then flat ironed in 2passes.  To ensure that my ends were smooth, I used a scant amount of Iron Curl on the second pass.

Loved the final results altho my technique with the flat iron needs some work.


----------



## Jace032000

I have been MIA for almost a month now. Work has been kicking my booty! Anyhoo, I broke down and went and got my hair flat ironed (I know, I know after I signed up for the bun challenge and no heat etc). I went a month though lol---that's the longest I've ever gone without flat ironing my hair (usually I do it every 2 weeks). So here is what the results looked like---I think it' safe to say I'm officially BSL? What do ya'll think?


----------



## Prettymetty

Pretty Ladies! Jace im not sure about your length but your hair looks great


----------



## Jace032000

Thank you---yea, I think I may be just under BSL.  **sigh**


----------



## MilkChocolateOne

Jace032000 said:


> I have been MIA for almost a month now. Work has been kicking my booty! Anyhoo, I broke down and went and got my hair flat ironed (I know, I know after I signed up for the bun challenge and no heat etc). I went a month though lol---that's the longest I've ever gone without flat ironing my hair (usually I do it every 2 weeks). So here is what the results looked like---I think it' safe to say I'm officially BSL? What do ya'll think?




I think you are arm pit length.


----------



## ajoke

MzSwift said:


> Jace032000  Thank you so much!  I'm new to the game so I've only flat ironed once every 4 mths this year.  I'm on a new regi of using heat every 2 weeks alternating direct and indirect (rollersetting).  I watched Sistawithrealhair on YT and she uses Grapeseed oil to moisturize.  I also like Safflower oil.  They're both very light oils. I only use a little bit and then braid it up and cover. So far so good!  It's not oily when I take them down either.  I'm praying my heat protectant and use of cones help to prevent heat damage.  I  also do a good protein DC and moisturizing DC with my washes. But, honestly, I don't know if I'll be doing curly styles anymore.





As a fine haired natural, I completely agree with us needing more product. I flat ironed my hair 3 weeks ago for the first time in 2 years or so. I typically blow dry 2x a year or so, but get too scared to flatiron. I have been feeling stressed out by my hair lately and considering relaxing, because it requires so much manipulation to look good and I lose my edges with corn rows and braids. 
Anyway, I followed some advice I saw on YouTube- I washed and deep conditioned my hair. Applied some leave in, then chi silk infusion and heat protectant and braided it for 2 whole days until my hair was fully dry. Then I took out the braids, added more chi silk infusion and heat protectant and then flat ironed. After the first pass (180 degrees C) I used a fine toothed comb and flat ironed again. My hair stayed straight for three weeks, when it started puffing a bit at the roots, I added some coconut oil and braided it. I am just under the steamer after finally washing - no heat damage! So I might keep this regimen. No ssk, no breakage, Minimal manipulation. I just put my hair in a bun and kim. That's really what I need at this time.


----------



## Jace032000

Can anyone tell me what ACV is?  I've seen this in a number of threads and can't seem to figure it out.  Thank you!


----------



## Lissa0821

Jace032000   Its Apple Cider Vinegar


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

Was going to flat iron this weekend but the weather has been so ugly here in Cali this last week. While the rest of the US is experiencing winter and getting ice and snow, our winter here consists of gloomy skies and rain. It normally happens from Feb to March so I'll try to get a flat iron in around April. I'll have to sit out again after that cause summer time consists of beach outings or pool parties with the kids....oh the woes of trying to swing straight hair while being natural. lol


----------



## Harina

Anyone ever buy SoftLiss from this ebay seller? http://www.ebay.com/usr/ccerice

She/he has good reviews but I was just checking.


----------



## Jace032000

Flat ironed today!!


----------



## MileHighDiva

Jace032000

 hemline!  Full, healthy, and thick!

Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF


----------



## Jace032000

MileHighDiva said:


> Jace032000
> 
> hemline!  Full, healthy, and thick!
> 
> Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF



Aww thank you!


----------



## AgeinATL

lulu97

Not sure if you already posted it somewhere, but can you share your review on the Babyliss pro flat iron? Thanks!!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

AgeinATL said:


> lulu97  Not sure if you already posted it somewhere, but can you share your review on the Babyliss pro flat iron? Thanks!!



AgeinATL

Sure! I don't know if it would be a fair review since I've only used it once and only used it on my roots. I've found that I can get my hair pretty straight with a saran wrap rollerset (only flat ironing the roots) so I haven't used it on my length nor ends. But what I can say is that this iron just glides down the hair...I mean no snags whatsoever. It almost feels like your not even flat ironing because it glides so smooth! I used it on 340 and it got my roots pretty straight too. Oh and I used 2 passes. 

Pic 1: right after taking down my rollers, flat ironing the roots, finger combing the curls and wrapping

Pic 2: the results after removing the saran wrap


----------



## AgeinATL

lulu97 said:


> @AgeinATL
> 
> Sure! I don't know if it would be a fair review since I've only used it once and only used it on my roots. I've found that I can get my hair pretty straight with a saran wrap rollerset (only flat ironing the roots) so I haven't used it on my length nor ends. But what I can say is that this iron just glides down the hair...I mean no snags whatsoever. It almost feels like your not even flat ironing because it glides so smooth! I used it on 340 and it got my roots pretty straight too. Oh and I used 2 passes.
> 
> Pic 1: right after taking down my rollers, flat ironing the roots, finger combing the curls and wrapping
> 
> Pic 2: the results after removing the saran wrap


 
Thank you SO much for sharing your thoughts. Please post an update once you have used it on the length of your hair. Thanks again!


----------



## Prettymetty

Ladies what are yall using to moisturize your straight hair? Im all out of garnier sleek and shine leave in and I want to try something else.


----------



## SlimPickinz

Grapeseed or sweet almond oil on the ends only. Any real moisturizer will revert my hair.


----------



## havilland

Prettymetty said:


> Ladies what are yall using to moisturize your straight hair? Im all out of garnier sleek and shine leave in and I want to try something else.



I never use anything anymore.  My hair does better if I don't. I deep condition it well beforehand and then leave it alone. (After a few days the natural oil takes care of it for me)

If My hair looks Like it needs something I would use L'oreal everstrong overnight hair repair treatment.  It's light and not greasy at all.


----------



## Prettymetty

Thanks Havi. I usually dont need any kind of mousturizer until the second week. After week 2 it gets weighed down and I wear braidouts or buns until my next wash day


----------



## coolsista-paris

are there any fine hair ladies in here that always wear their hair straight?

im relaxed since 4 months and kinda lost. i dont know if i will stay relaxed. 

i might just transition but i want to wear straight hair.


----------



## mz.rae

Muse said:


> lulu97 I picked up the It's a 10 keratin leave in yesterday and used it to detangle before straightening. WOW! You were not exaggerating about this stuff. It helped detangle my hair like nothing else. It also made my straight hair smoother, shinier, and it feels stronger. I love this stuff!



I just bought some of the regular kind today, I can't wait to take these braids out and give this product a try. Hopefully this will help with my rollersetting I'm trying to phase out the blow dryer.


----------



## Jace032000

SlimPickinz said:


> Grapeseed or sweet almond oil on the ends only. Any real moisturizer will revert my hair.



Kinky Curly Knot Today Leave-In has no water in it and does not cause reversion.  I section my flat ironed hair with that every other night and seal with coconut oil.  These two products are staples when I wear my hair flat ironed.


----------



## Jace032000

coolsista-paris said:


> are there any fine hair ladies in here that always wear their hair straight?
> 
> im relaxed since 4 months and kinda lost. i dont know if i will stay relaxed.
> 
> i might just transition but i want to wear straight hair.



I have fine hair and wear my hair straight -- more than I should.  Sometimes my hair looks thin if I wear it too straight so I try to flat iron it in directions that make my hair look as though it has volume and thickness


----------



## coolsista-paris

Jace032000 said:


> I have fine hair and wear my hair straight -- more than I should.  Sometimes my hair looks thin if I wear it too straight so I try to flat iron it in directions that make my hair look as though it has volume and thickness



when i was natural i used to wear it a bit fluffy after flat ironing (it had volume like that). or when i roller setted it was nice and bouncy.

now im relaxed and i dont know if i should stay relaxed or go back natural but keep hair straight ( i only did ly virgin relaxer 4 months ago). 

im in a situation where im confused and dont know what to do anymore.  i should maybe think of a weave :-/


----------



## SlimPickinz

Jace032000 said:


> Kinky Curly Knot Today Leave-In has no water in it and does not cause reversion.  I section my flat ironed hair with that every other night and seal with coconut oil.  These two products are staples when I wear my hair flat ironed.



I absolutely HATE coconut oil. It's so heavy on my hair.


----------



## Adiatasha

SlimPickinz said:


> I absolutely HATE coconut oil. It's so heavy on my hair.



Wow.. Coconut oil is so light for my hair lol


----------



## Adiatasha

Why when I go the Dominicans my hair looks and feels moisturized? They blowdry, flat iron....

At home... My ends are dry dry dry. I air dry and then blowdry. No flat iron.

What the hell am I doing wrong?

Frustrated.com


----------



## Jace032000

SlimPickinz said:


> I absolutely HATE coconut oil. It's so heavy on my hair.



Hmmm…coconut oil is one of the lightest oils for my hair--but everyone's hair is different.  I guess in that case--grapeseed oil is a perfect alternative.


----------



## mz.rae

I keep wondering if there are any ladies in the type 4 category that have successfully grown their hair while using heat. Majority of the ladies I see that are straight haired naturals with long hair appear to be in the type 3 category.


----------



## coolsista-paris

mz.rae said:


> I keep wondering if there are any ladies in the type 4 category that have successfully grown their hair while using heat. Majority of the ladies I see that are straight haired naturals with long hair appear to be in the type 3 category.



im 4b mostly and went up to bsb. my hair started retaining only When instarted using heat (i used to blow dry on tension method and flat iron rairely). but it worked well for me as long as i dusted on a regular base.

no im relaxed.  but if i do transition again i will use heat again wisely.


----------



## Jace032000

coolsista-paris said:


> im 4b mostly and went up to bsb. my hair started retaining only When instarted using heat (i used to blow dry on tension method and flat iron rairely). but it worked well for me as long as i dusted on a regular base.
> 
> no im relaxed.  but if i do transition again i will use heat again wisely.




I agree---I have mostly 4A strands and my hair is the longest it has ever been and I was flat ironing as much as twice a month (I had to stop due to suspected heat damage though).  I've noticed since I haven't been flat ironing much that my new growth gets tangled and breaks off.


----------



## Dreamn

coolsista-paris said:


> when i was natural i used to wear it a bit fluffy after flat ironing (it had volume like that). or when i roller setted it was nice and bouncy.
> 
> now im relaxed and i dont know if i should stay relaxed or go back natural but keep hair straight ( i only did ly virgin relaxer 4 months ago).
> 
> im in a situation where im confused and dont know what to do anymore. i should maybe think of a weave :-/


 

I'm in the opposite but similar boat.  I've been natural for 5 years, but I'm sick of not being about to wear my hair straight without it reverting at the slightest hint of moisture in the air.  I'm thinking about relaxing, but I can't imagine going back to that routine.  Decisions, decisions .


----------



## caliscurls

mz.rae said:


> I keep wondering if there are any ladies in the type 4 category that have successfully grown their hair while using heat. Majority of the ladies I see that are straight haired naturals with long hair appear to be in the type 3 category.



mz.rae check out Alicia James http://youtu.be/Ohhqlc1btI4  She appears to be a 4 and grew her hair to waist length using heat. She's had a setback recently but that was because of moving to a wash n go routine last year so now she's in braids/twists. I'm going to try her method of air drying and then flat ironing on low. What I've been doing is blow drying using the tension method and occasionally flat ironing. Alicia moved to air dry then flat iron because she felt like her hair retained more moisture this way. 

Also, I noticed that I can flat iron effectively on low as long as I'm doing really thin/small sections. Last week I tried it and its still straight now even though I workout aggressively 4-5 times a week.


----------



## mz.rae

caliscurls said:


> mz.rae check out Alicia James http://youtu.be/Ohhqlc1btI4  She appears to be a 4 and grew her hair to waist length using heat. She's had a setback recently but that was because of moving to a wash n go routine last year so now she's in braids/twists. I'm going to try her method of air drying and then flat ironing on low. What I've been doing is blow drying using the tension method and occasionally flat ironing. Alicia moved to air dry then flat iron because she felt like her hair retained more moisture this way.
> 
> Also, I noticed that I can flat iron effectively on low as long as I'm doing really thin/small sections. Last week I tried it and its still straight now even though I workout aggressively 4-5 times a week.



Thank you so much I am going to go check out her channel!! I'm hoping this will work for me because I really don't want to go back to relaxing.


----------



## Prettymetty

I just watched a bunch of alicia james and longhairdontcare videos. I like the fact that they use heat responsibly and have such beautiful hair.


----------



## caliscurls

Prettymetty said:


> I like the fact that they use heat responsibly and have such beautiful hair.



Exactly, this shows us it can be done. It's all about technique. When I'm done transitioning I will likely wear my hair straight 80% of the time. In the mean time I'll be perfecting my technique because I'm experiencing better success transitioning with it than without. 

A side note - before relaxing I want to say about18 months ago now I was trying to be a straight hair natural. Even though I was gaining length I actually damaged my hair, I had crazy splits and feathering from using high heat. Now I see the error of my ways!!! Hind sight is 20/20! This time I'm better informed and so better prepared to do it the right way.


----------



## Adiatasha

As a 4c natural... I think I will have to straighten


----------



## Prettymetty

Todays blowout


----------



## isawstars

Prettymetty!  Looks lovely!  I love the layers.


----------



## Jace032000

Prettymetty said:


> Todays blowout


 

Very beautiful!! I too love the layers and the color!


----------



## mz.rae

OK so I tried rollersetting on curlformers prior to flat ironing and it was a fail!! For some reason every time I try to stretch my hair without heat the middle part of my hair gets stretched, the ends don't get that stretched, and the roots stay tangled. I'm not sure what I am doing wrong, and when I try to do the comb chase method my hair is too tangled to get the comb through. The end result is hair that doesn't get as straight as I like. Maybe I'm just one of those people that has to blow dry first, before flat ironing. I want to try the tension method, but I am worried it won't get my ends smoothed out, maybe I can take a brush and just run it though the ends.


----------



## Muse

Still using my It's a 10 plus Keratin leave in! Now I'm using the shampoo, deep conditioner, and miracle oil (for smoothing during the week, it's so light!). I can't thank lulu97 enough for mentioning this stuff. My hair doesn't even feel like my hair! It feels like silk. I hope this is not a honeymoon phase like I experience with every other product line I've tried.

ETA: I bought the It's a 10 miracle oil yesterday and they were running a deal where if you spend $20 on an It's a 10 product you get a free 4oz bottle of the keratin leave in for free! So I got a free bottle and there was a coupon on the free bottle for $5 off so I got $5 off the oil too! So if anyone is going to buy you may want to go to Ulta. They also take returns with no hassle if you don't like the products.


----------



## Muse

mz.rae said:


> I just bought some of the regular kind today, I can't wait to take these braids out and give this product a try. Hopefully this will help with my rollersetting I'm trying to phase out the blow dryer.



mz.rae Did you try the leave in yet?


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

Muse said:


> Still using my It's a 10 plus Keratin leave in! Now I'm using the shampoo, deep conditioner, and miracle oil (for smoothing during the week, it's so light!). I can't thank lulu97 enough for mentioning this stuff. My hair doesn't even feel like my hair! It feels like silk. I hope this is not a honeymoon phase like I experience with every other product line I've tried.  ETA: I bought the It's a 10 miracle oil yesterday and they were running a deal where if you spend $20 on an It's a 10 product you get a free 4oz bottle of the keratin leave in for free! So I got a free bottle and there was a coupon on the free bottle for $5 off so I got $5 off the oil too! So if anyone is going to buy you may want to go to Ulta. They also take returns with no hassle if you don't like the products.



Muse I can't speak for the entire line but I've used the leave in for at least 5 or 6 years now and it always gives me the same results!  Smooth, bouncy and moisturized hair!  

toaster uses the entire line and she loves it!!!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

mz.rae said:


> OK so I tried rollersetting on curlformers prior to flat ironing and it was a fail!! For some reason every time I try to stretch my hair without heat the middle part of my hair gets stretched, the ends don't get that stretched, and the roots stay tangled. I'm not sure what I am doing wrong, and when I try to do the comb chase method my hair is too tangled to get the comb through. The end result is hair that doesn't get as straight as I like. Maybe I'm just one of those people that has to blow dry first, before flat ironing. I want to try the tension method, but I am worried it won't get my ends smoothed out, maybe I can take a brush and just run it though the ends.



mz.rae Do you have regular magnetic rollers? I'm not familiar with curlformers but the magnetic rollers can get me pretty straight. You should come hang out with us in the Setting to Success thread. There are a lot of good tips in there too...that way we can chat more as well


----------



## mz.rae

lulu97 said:


> mz.rae Do you have regular magnetic rollers? I'm not familiar with curlformers but the magnetic rollers can get me pretty straight. You should come hang out with us in the Setting to Success thread. There are a lot of good tips in there too...that way we can chat more as well



Thank you! I'm going to go take a look at the setting to success thread right now!


----------



## mz.rae

Muse said:


> mz.rae Did you try the leave in yet?



Yes I tried the leave in and really liked it! It made detaching so much easier! I just need to work on my rollersetting routine.


----------



## toaster

Muse

You are going to love the shampoo and DC! Did you get the Keratin versions or the regular ones? I have the regular version of the products and I  them. Staple status for the rest of my hair life.


----------



## caliscurls

I am going to have to try Its a 10 when I run out of some products. Between today and yesterday I did Alicia James air dry and flat iron technique. The only downside was how long it took my hair to dry but I was able to flat iron it pretty straight using really low heat, like 280 with 1 pass. That was really surprising. It's not bone straight but it looks good and my hair is soft.


----------



## DoDo

toaster said:


> Muse
> 
> You are going to love the shampoo and DC! Did you get the Keratin versions or the regular ones? I have the regular version of the products and I  them. Staple status for the rest of my hair life.



toaster

Your stanning for it's  a 10 is going to make me buy it!


----------



## Muse

toaster said:


> @Muse
> 
> You are going to love the shampoo and DC! Did you get the Keratin versions or the regular ones? I have the regular version of the products and I  them. Staple status for the rest of my hair life.



toaster 

Yay another fan! I am really surprised these products don't get talked about around here. I found one old thread and it only had a few responses and none of them were reviews. I've been using the leave in faithfully for about 2 months and the shampoo and DC for a month and they are . I just started using the miracle oil which is like the cherry on top of the cake. I use the line with keratin because I use some form of direct heat every time I wash. I was thinking about trying the silk line but I'm enjoying my hair so much with the keratin one that I don't want to mess with this streak of good hair days so I'm going to leave it alone for now.

So if these are staples for life for you then that means these work really well for you on a CONSISTENT bases. That's what I'm looking for. I'm so tired of products working like magic for a few weeks and then fizzling out. How long have you been using It's a 10?


----------



## toaster

Muse

I've been using the products since January. I use the regular moisture line, as I was looking for something with silicones to help smooth my roller sets but I don't use direct heat. All of the moisture products have a tiny bit if protein in them, so I find them to be very balancing. 

The DC, shampoo, instant conditioner, leave in, and serum are all awesome. I get clean, moisturized, and strong hair every week.


----------



## mz.rae

OK so I have another question well a few more  Lol. Have any of you in here used titanium plated flat irons? If so how are the results compared to ceramic plated flat irons? Which is least damaging to the hair over time? And also does anyone in here have any experience with the Instyler?


----------



## MilkChocolateOne

mz.rae said:


> OK so I have another question well a few more  Lol. Have any of you in here used titanium plated flat irons? If so how are the results compared to ceramic plated flat irons? Which is least damaging to the hair over time? And also does anyone in here have any experience with the Instyler?



I had to get rid of my titanium irons.  I had a croc 2 and a croc designer iron.  They altered my curl pattern and thinned out my ends.  I never used them above 350 degrees.  I had to slowly cut off all the damaged hair.  It took about two years to get rid of it all. Now I stick to my ceramic irons.  I retain my curl pattern with them and my ends stay the same.  My hair type is 4a, fine strands and normal density.


----------



## Muse

mz.rae said:


> OK so I have another question well a few more  Lol. Have any of you in here used titanium plated flat irons? If so how are the results compared to ceramic plated flat irons? Which is least damaging to the hair over time? And also does anyone in here have any experience with the Instyler?



I can't mess with titanium irons even if they're mixed with another material. It burns my hair terribly. I've had the Babyliss Titanium Tourmaline and the Croc Infrared Titanium/Ceramic iron and they both dried my hair out. They got my hair straight but it felt like hay. I can only maintain moisture with ceramic irons. I do see a lot of good reviews on titanium irons though so they may be ok for you but from my experience I personally won't buy another one again. I've never tried the Instyler.


----------



## Muse

MilkChocolateOne said:


> I had to get rid of my titanium irons.  I had a croc 2 and a croc designer iron.  They altered my curl pattern and thinned out my ends.  I never used them above 350 degrees.  I had to slowly cut off all the damaged hair.  It took about two years to get rid of it all. Now I stick to my ceramic irons.  I retain my curl pattern with them and my ends stay the same.  My hair type is 4a, fine strands and normal density.



I think I read somewhere that titanium irons get much hotter than ceramics or tourmalines. So 350 degrees with a titanium iron is not the same as 350 degrees with a ceramic one.


----------



## mz.rae

MilkChocolateOne said:


> I had to get rid of my titanium irons.  I had a croc 2 and a croc designer iron.  They altered my curl pattern and thinned out my ends.  I never used them above 350 degrees.  I had to slowly cut off all the damaged hair.  It took about two years to get rid of it all. Now I stick to my ceramic irons.  I retain my curl pattern with them and my ends stay the same.  My hair type is 4a, fine strands and normal density.





Muse said:


> I can't mess with titanium irons even if they're mixed with another material. It burns my hair terribly. I've had the Babyliss Titanium Tourmaline and the Croc Infrared Titanium/Ceramic iron and they both dried my hair out. They got my hair straight but it felt like hay. I can only maintain moisture with ceramic irons. I do see a lot of good reviews on titanium irons though so they may be ok for you but from my experience I personally won't buy another one again. I've never tried the Instyler.





Muse said:


> I think I read somewhere that titanium irons get much hotter than ceramics or tourmalines. So 350 degrees with a titanium iron is not the same as 350 degrees with a ceramic one.



Thank you ladies!! I was thinking about purchasing the Ion Titanium Platnium Croc flat iron because I like the look of Electrik Red's hair on YouTube and this is what she uses and raves about. But now I am not sure I don't want to damage my hair but at the same time I want something that is going to get my hair bone straight with the least amount of passes.


----------



## Muse

mz.rae said:


> Thank you ladies!! I was thinking about purchasing the Ion Titanium Platnium Croc flat iron because I like the look of Electrik Red's hair on YouTube and this is what she uses and raves about. But now I am not sure I don't want to damage my hair but at the same time I want something that is going to get my hair bone straight with the least amount of passes.



You could always buy it and do a spot test to see how your hair feels. Make sure you buy it from somewhere that has no hassle returns if you don't like it. 

Did you straighten your own hair in your avatar pic? It looks like silk.


----------



## mz.rae

Well ladies I went out to sallys and picked up the Ion Titanium Platinum Gator flat iron. I can't wait to try it, it most likely won't be until next month when I do get to see how it works. On April 12th I'm going to the salon to get my hair pressed, trimmed, and some bangs cut as well, and then in either May or June I want to get some color as well. Can't Wait!!


----------



## mz.rae

Muse said:


> You could always buy it and do a spot test to see how your hair feels. Make sure you buy it from somewhere that has no hassle returns if you don't like it.
> 
> Did you straighten your own hair in your avatar pic? It looks like silk.



Hey Muse! The picture in my avatar is actually back when I was relaxed and just got a touch up at the salon.


----------



## Channy31

I'm experiencing a bit of breakage but I have no time to correct it!
Off to a cheer competition tomorrow so my hair has to be bone straight (or as straight as possible). Any tips?


----------



## Nefertiti0906

toaster Muse, I've been using the It's a 10 plus Keratin Line for about a year now and recently for the past couple months my hair has been DRY. I'm thinking about switching it up to another moisturizing brand and alternating between the two. I'm eyeing Keratase or Ojon...


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

Nefertiti0906 said:


> toaster Muse, I've been using the It's a 10 plus Keratin Line for about a year now and recently for the past couple months my hair has been DRY. I'm thinking about switching it up to another moisturizing brand and alternating between the two. I'm eyeing Keratase or Ojon...



When was the last time you clarified? Maybe try clarifying then switching over to the one without the keratin. I've used that one as well and I like it...but then again my hair LOVES protein especially keratin.


----------



## Nefertiti0906

lulu97 said:


> When was the last time you clarified? Maybe try clarifying then switching over to the one without the keratin. I've used that one as well and I like it...but then again my hair LOVES protein especially keratin.



lulu97 I clarified 2 washes ago, but then again I used the It's a 10 right after. I've started using olive oil at least every other day on the ends and it helps a bit.


----------



## Muse

Channy31 said:


> I'm experiencing a bit of breakage but I have no time to correct it!
> Off to a cheer competition tomorrow so my hair has to be bone straight (or as straight as possible). Any tips?



I read in another thread that you use the Steampod. Do you think the steam is taking a toll on your hair?


----------



## Muse

Nefertiti0906 said:


> @toaster @Muse, I've been using the It's a 10 plus Keratin Line for about a year now and recently for the past couple months my hair has been DRY. I'm thinking about switching it up to another moisturizing brand and alternating between the two. I'm eyeing Keratase or Ojon...



Nefertiti0906 On no! Thanks for coming in and letting us know. Do you use heat every time you use the keratin products?


----------



## Nefertiti0906

Muse said:


> Nefertiti0906 On no! Thanks for coming in and letting us know. Do you use heat every time you use the keratin products?



The first half of my usage, no. But I've been using heat since December regularly (every 2-4 weeks). It could also be the weather, my skin is noticeably more dry than usual this winter as well.


----------



## Prettymetty

Channy31 said:


> I'm experiencing a bit of breakage but I have no time to correct it!
> Off to a cheer competition tomorrow so my hair has to be bone straight (or as straight as possible). Any tips?



Shampoo your hair and do a protein dc followed by a mousturizing dc. Then blowdry and flatiron it


----------



## toaster

Nefertiti0906

Sorry I'm not sure what could be causing the problem! I agree with clarifying and maybe switching to a leave-in with less protein, especially if you're not using direct heat on each wash.


----------



## mz.rae

So I tested a section using the Titanium flat iron I bought last week. And I really liked how that section turned out! It felt really soft and silky with a lot of shine compared to the ceramic flat irons I've used. I spritzed the section with water to see if it would revert back and it did. I wish I took some pictures of the section, cant wait to try this out on my whole head! Anyways I am trying to develop a regimen and stick to it consistently. Here is what I plan on doing:
Do heat uses every other week 

Apply Tea Tree Oil to my scalp leave on for 30 minutes
While Tea Tree Oil is on my scalp, apply Ion Repair Solutions Reconstructor on dry hair for 30 minutes sit under the heating cap
Wash with Creme of Nature Argan Oil Shampoo or Kera Care Hydrating Detangling shampoo
DC for 45 minutes using heat with either ORS Replenishing Conditioner, Kera Care Humecto, or Redken Silk Treatment Conditioner
Detangle hair in the shower under running water
Put hair in four sections apply It's a 10 leave in and GVP Silk Remedy and comb through each section
I will either rollerset using magnetic rollers or curlformers or I will just blow dry my hair
Flat iron my hair and either wrap it, pin curl, or use flexi rods
Apply oil or serum as needed during the week
Clarify once a month


----------



## naturallygoldie

Help ladies!!!!

I have been mostly blow drying then flat ironing for the past year...and it's been great. However, my hair has become more dense and increasingly difficult to blow dry.

I want to go back roller setting and the flatironing like I used to when I was transitioning.

Does anybody have that routine?

Update:
I started reading the old posts in this thread and found mine from 2 years ago (before i chopped) so I started back with my roller sets  but my flat iron is dying.

Instead of washing every week, I'm gonna do it every 10 - 12 days


----------



## SlimPickinz

My hair got wet in the rain yesterday. I applied oil, wrapped it and it's fine. I'm so happy.


----------



## Muse

mz.rae said:


> So I tested a section using the Titanium flat iron I bought last week. And I really liked how that section turned out! It felt really soft and silky with a lot of shine compared to the ceramic flat irons I've used. I spritzed the section with water to see if it would revert back and it did. I wish I took some pictures of the section, cant wait to try this out on my whole head! Anyways I am trying to develop a regimen and stick to it consistently. Here is what I plan on doing:
> Do heat uses every other week
> 
> Apply Tea Tree Oil to my scalp leave on for 30 minutes
> While Tea Tree Oil is on my scalp, apply Ion Repair Solutions Reconstructor on dry hair for 30 minutes sit under the heating cap
> Wash with Creme of Nature Argan Oil Shampoo or Kera Care Hydrating Detangling shampoo
> DC for 45 minutes using heat with either ORS Replenishing Conditioner, Kera Care Humecto, or Redken Silk Treatment Conditioner
> Detangle hair in the shower under running water
> Put hair in four sections apply It's a 10 leave in and GVP Silk Remedy and comb through each section
> I will either rollerset using magnetic rollers or curlformers or I will just blow dry my hair
> Flat iron my hair and either wrap it, pin curl, or use flexi rods
> Apply oil or serum as needed during the week
> Clarify once a month



I'm glad it worked out for you.


----------



## Meemee6223

I got attacked by the sprinklers yesterday. It was terrible.


----------



## Prettymetty

Due to my strenuous workout regimen I wont be able to straighten my hair until June. When i get my hair done next time Im taking a 2 week gym vacation until my hair naturally reverts. This last blowout barely lasted a week. What a waste of money


----------



## SlimPickinz

Meemee6223 said:


> I got attacked by the sprinklers yesterday. It was terrible.


 Unrelated to hair, I love running through sprinklers or those fountains in the park. It's so juvenile and freeing. I can't wait for the summer.


----------



## curlyTisME

Got my first blowout today since being natural. Got a thorough trim too. lost about 2.5 inches overall due to damage but overall I'm happy with the results. This was my first professional trim since going natural in October of 2012.


----------



## Prettymetty

curlyTisME said:


> Got my first blowout today since being natural. Got a thorough trim too. lost about 2.5 inches overall due to damage but overall I'm happy with the results. This was my first professional trim since going natural in October of 2012.


Do you have pics? U know we love pics round here


----------



## mz.rae

Went to the salon today and got my hair hot combed and curled with a flat iron. It's been years since I have gotten my hair hot combed professionally, I really like the results. I also got my ends trimmed and some bangs cut. For some reason I always love to get my bangs cut I'm not sure why.


----------



## Muse

mz.rae said:


> View attachment 254563
> Went to the salon today and got my hair hot combed and curled with a flat iron. It's been years since I have gotten my hair hot combed professionally, I really like the results. I also got my ends trimmed and some bangs cut. For some reason I always love to get my bangs cut I'm not sure why.



Wow they did a good job. I wish I knew how to use a hot comb. I can get my roots pretty good with the flat iron I have now but it's still not the same as when I got my roots pressed out at the salon once.


----------



## naturallygoldie

I used the Wen Orange Blossom Replenishing Mist and it did NOT make my hair revert!!! Can anybody suggest another type of hair refresher that will allow my hair to remain straight?


----------



## mz.rae

This may sound weird, but I found a brush that I haven't used in years since the first time around I was natural. And out of curiosity I was wondering how strong my natural hair was back then was compared to now. Because I always felt like my natural hair was way stronger than my relaxed hair, but this time around it wasn't seeming the case. Anyway I tested some hair in the brush and indeed my hair was way stronger back then! Now mind you my hair practices back then sucked! I was a straight hair natural back then, but I only got my hair washed once a month at the salon when I would get my hair pressed. And I was very anal about my hair staying straight so everytime my hair or edges went back I would flat iron it again. I would attempt to wash my hair on my own but didn't know much about deep conditioning. I would rip through my hair with the blow dryer and put globs of grease on my hair during the flat iron process and could literally see the grease melting down my hair shaft. Surprisingly I had no heat damage, my edges were fine, and my hair wasn't in bad shape I just remained stuck at armpit length. It's just weird to me how much my hair could withstand back then, I wouldn't dare try that one my hair now because I know better. But I noticed with my hair less is better, the less I do with it the better it does. So maybe I will go back to washing less frequently and using heat will help with that. So instead of washing my hair once a week I will do maybe every two or three weeks doing my heat regimen. I'm a little pass armpit length now so hopefully I can get to bra strap length over the summer.


----------



## Muse

mz.rae said:


> This may sound weird, but I found a brush that I haven't used in years since the first time around I was natural. And out of curiosity I was wondering how strong my natural hair was back then was compared to now. Because I always felt like my natural hair was way stronger than my relaxed hair, but this time around it wasn't seeming the case. Anyway I tested some hair in the brush and indeed my hair was way stronger back then! Now mind you my hair practices back then sucked! I was a straight hair natural back then, but I only got my hair washed once a month at the salon when I would get my hair pressed. And I was very anal about my hair staying straight so everytime my hair or edges went back I would flat iron it again. I would attempt to wash my hair on my own but didn't know much about deep conditioning. I would rip through my hair with the blow dryer and put globs of grease on my hair during the flat iron process and could literally see the grease melting down my hair shaft. Surprisingly I had no heat damage, my edges were fine, and my hair wasn't in bad shape I just remained stuck at armpit length. It's just weird to me how much my hair could withstand back then, I wouldn't dare try that one my hair now because I know better. But I noticed with my hair less is better, the less I do with it the better it does. So maybe I will go back to washing less frequently and using heat will help with that. So instead of washing my hair once a week I will do maybe every two or three weeks doing my heat regimen. I'm a little pass armpit length now so hopefully I can get to bra strap length over the summer.



I think you're right about leaving the hair alone. I think afro type hair in general does better when left alone as much as possible. The main reason I keep my hair straight is to avoid SSKs which always cause tangles, breakage and length reduction. I used to flat iron weekly (I think that was too much for me) and now it's every other week. So now I flat iron and mostly throw it in a bun and sometimes I wear it down on weekends. I keep it this way for 2 weeks. If parts revert a bit I just live with it. The reverted parts won't get straightened until it's time to wash and do it all over again. I don't do touch ups. This is working out well for me because really the only heavy manipulation is done twice a month. The other days I'm lightly finger combing and smoothing with my hands.


----------



## Jace032000

Meemee6223 said:


> I got attacked by the sprinklers yesterday. It was terrible.



I'm so sorry….but I just … can't!


----------



## mz.rae

Hair back in 2007 when I was a straightened natural, a few days after the salon. Wasn't in that bad of shape given my horrible hair practices back then. I would say this is about the length I am at currently.


----------



## DarkJoy

Think it's time to protein and either blow out or flat iron. Want it straightish for Easter just because. 
If I can keep it from reverting I will straighten more often. Usually I get four days before it poofs.


----------



## mz.rae

These ladies all inspire and show me that it is possible to be a straight hair natural and have long hair. I have seen all these women in real life and it is gorgeous! Not sure their regimens, (though I know two of them are transitioning)  or hair types though I think two of them are in the 3s. Can't wait for my hair to be this length again! I'm still on the search for type 4s that straighten their hair bone straight on a regular basis.


----------



## Muse

mz.rae said:


> These ladies all inspire and show me that it is possible to be a straight hair natural and have long hair. I have seen all these women in real life and it is gorgeous! Not sure their regimens, (though I know two of them are transitioning)  or hair types though I think two of them are in the 3s. Can't wait for my hair to be this length again! I'm still on the search for *type 4s that straighten their hair bone straight on a regular basis*.
> 
> View attachment 256025



Yes, I'd like to find some as well.


----------



## Britt

mz.rae said:


> These ladies all inspire and show me that it is possible to be a straight hair natural and have long hair. I have seen all these women in real life and it is gorgeous! Not sure their regimens, (though I know two of them are transitioning) or hair types though I think two of them are in the 3s. Can't wait for my hair to be this length again! I'm still on the search for type 4s that straighten their hair bone straight on a regular basis.
> 
> View attachment 256025


 
mz.rae do you know their regimens? How often do they use heat? Is their curl pattern still in tact or do they wear their hair straight mostly? Once I'm fully natural I would like to get my hair flat ironed monthly at the salon. I just have to find the right stylist that will not give me heat damage. I'm not always going to want to wear my hair in kinky styles. I want the versatility to wear it straight and silky also.


----------



## mz.rae

Britt said:


> mz.rae do you know their regimens? How often do they use heat? Is their curl pattern still in tact or do they wear their hair straight mostly? Once I'm fully natural I would like to get my hair flat ironed monthly at the salon. I just have to find the right stylist that will not give me heat damage. I'm not always going to want to wear my hair in kinky styles. I want the versatility to wear it straight and silky also.



This is the only picture I could find of their hair in its natural state. I will have to ask what their regimen is as I don't know. They seem to wear their hair straight most of the time, with a wavy texlaxed hair look every once in awhile which could be due to heat damage I'm not sure I do believe their hair type is to be in the 3s. I know the one pictured frequents the salon. I'm not sure how much of their hair is contributed to regimen versus it just being genetic. Their mom has long hair as well, and I went to high school with their sister and she always had long relaxed hair. There was only one sister whose hair didn't get as long as theirs for whatever reason. But I do remember the sister I went to high school with that did give a step by step regimen for her relaxed hair I don't exactly remember what it was.


----------



## SlimPickinz

My hair resembles that ^^ in it's natural state due to heat damage. I'm fine with it during the colder months. During the summer it annoys me. Excuse the dirty mirror.


----------



## mz.rae

SlimPickinz said:


> My hair resembles that ^^ in it's natural state due to heat damage. I'm fine with it during the colder months. During the summer it annoys me. Excuse the dirty mirror.



Your hair is gorgeous!!! How often do you straighten? What's your regimen?


----------



## SlimPickinz

mz.rae said:


> Your hair is gorgeous!!! How often do you straighten? What's your regimen?


Thanks. I straighten every 7-10 days. Wash & condition with trader joes spa nourish. I use aphogee 2 min in the shower & I'll mix the TJ conditioner with it. Put on a shower cap for 15 mins. I've recently started doing black tea rinses to combat some shedding. 

I use Salerm leave in, chi heat guard & the pink fantasia serum. I blow dry on warm heat, high blow with a denman like brush in small sections. Then flat iron between 302 & 370 using the comb chase method. If I'm going for bone straight I use 370. I have a revlon handheld & Hana professional flat iron. 

My regimen is simple.


----------



## caliscurls

SlimPickinz your hair is gorgeous! What is your straightening routine and how often?

Edit: never mind!!! I see you posted it. Thanks!!


----------



## coolsista-paris

mz.rae said:


> This may sound weird, but I found a brush that I haven't used in years since the first time around I was natural. And out of curiosity I was wondering how strong my natural hair was back then was compared to now. Because I always felt like my natural hair was way stronger than my relaxed hair, but this time around it wasn't seeming the case. Anyway I tested some hair in the brush and indeed my hair was way stronger back then! Now mind you my hair practices back then sucked! I was a straight hair natural back then, but I only got my hair washed once a month at the salon when I would get my hair pressed. And I was very anal about my hair staying straight so everytime my hair or edges went back I would flat iron it again. I would attempt to wash my hair on my own but didn't know much about deep conditioning. I would rip through my hair with the blow dryer and put globs of grease on my hair during the flat iron process and could literally see the grease melting down my hair shaft. Surprisingly I had no heat damage, my edges were fine, and my hair wasn't in bad shape I just remained stuck at armpit length. It's just weird to me how much my hair could withstand back then, I wouldn't dare try that one my hair now because I know better. But I noticed with my hair less is better, the less I do with it the better it does. So maybe I will go back to washing less frequently and using heat will help with that. So instead of washing my hair once a week I will do maybe every two or three weeks doing my heat regimen. I'm a little pass armpit length now so hopefully I can get to bra strap length over the summer.



when natural my hair raved only when i started using heat ( i would blow dry tension method), use fantasia heat serum (pink one ), it made mu hair sooo soft. dusting..
that took me to bsb. 
then bad breakage at crown (buns at same arra for months), is got pissed at everything and relaxed last november.....

here i am again. i am stretching so long that i might just transition back....


----------



## Britt

SlimPickinz said:


> My hair resembles that ^^ in it's natural state due to heat damage. I'm fine with it during the colder months. During the summer it annoys me. Excuse the dirty mirror.
> 
> View attachment 256199


 


SlimPickinz said:


> Thanks. I straighten every 7-10 days. Wash & condition with trader joes spa nourish. I use aphogee 2 min in the shower & I'll mix the TJ conditioner with it. Put on a shower cap for 15 mins. I've recently started doing black tea rinses to combat some shedding.
> 
> I use Salerm leave in, chi heat guard & the pink fantasia serum. I blow dry on warm heat, high blow with a denman like brush in small sections. Then flat iron between 302 & 370 using the comb chase method. If I'm going for bone straight I use 370. I have a revlon handheld & Hana professional flat iron.
> 
> My regimen is simple.


 
Your hair is gorgeous  !! And it still looks like you have texture and curl to it. How do you wear in the summertime? Do you ever do twist outs/braid outs? How long have your been natural? Looks like a few years, you have a lot of length.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

SlimPickinz said:


> My hair resembles that ^^ in it's natural state due to heat damage. I'm fine with it during the colder months. During the summer it annoys me. Excuse the dirty mirror.



Pretty hair!!!


----------



## SlimPickinz

Thanks ladies!



Britt said:


> Your hair is gorgeous  !! And it still looks like you have texture and curl to it. How do you wear in the summertime? Do you ever do twist outs/braid outs? How long have your been natural? Looks like a few years, you have a lot of length.



I mean there's texture to it but not a good one  one side is like a type 2/3 and the next side is type 3/4 and tightly curled. Summer hair depends on how hot it is. Last summer wasn't that hot in nyc so I wore my hair straightened pretty often. My braidouts and twistouts always end up in a bun. 

I've been natural since Jan 2010, iirc.


----------



## SlimPickinz

I envy the ladies that can wear well defined twistouts and braidouts and still straighten their hair often.


----------



## Muse

SlimPickinz said:


> My hair resembles that ^^ in it's natural state due to heat damage. I'm fine with it during the colder months. During the summer it annoys me. Excuse the dirty mirror.
> 
> View attachment 256199



SlimPickinz Your hair is very nice! What hair type are you?


----------



## SlimPickinz

Muse said:


> SlimPickinz Your hair is very nice! What hair type are you?


Thank you. 3C/4A/3B but I'm heat trained/damaged.


----------



## mz.rae

Flat ironed my hair yesterday and tried my new titanium flat iron. I really liked the results, but I think this is the last time I will be blow drying my hair. I'm thinking the blow dryer is why I'm not seeing the length retention I want. Next wash I'm definitely going to give roller setting another try prior to flat ironing now that I have the right tools to get smoother and less tangled results.


----------



## HappyAtLast

I need some advice,  Ladies.  I am long-term transitioning. I'm 15 months post, about BSL, and my length is 45% natural,  55% relaxed.

I'm trying to be a natural who blow dries straight every 2 weeks. I want to wear my hair out like a braid out or twistout 2 days per week.

My question: what can I use to get the most definition from these styles without it just puffing up and frizzing out an hour later??  Ive learned to avoid glycerin products, but im still having this problem.   

Any gel  recommendations (not Ecostyler because it has glycerin.), pomade, setting lotions,  sprays yall can recommend?  Thanks!


----------



## Prettymetty

^^^Try Sabino moisture block. It blocks humidity for straight or curly styles. I used to use it when I got my dominican blowouts, but it worked too well and it took forever for my curls to revert


----------



## naija24

Hello everyone!

How many of you straighten at home vs at a salon? Which would you say is easier? I've decided on heat being my sole straightening tool so I'm excited. But I don't know how to get my hair as straight as the dominicans do with that swang.

Can you achieve DBO level of straightness and swang with just a flatiron?


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi

I am so tired of seeing all the hair vitamin adds on IG showing various women whose hair grew an inch after a week of using the product. Come on son!


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi

I am so sorry. I thought I posted this in the random thoughts thread....


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

naija24 said:


> Hello everyone!  How many of you straighten at home vs at a salon? Which would you say is easier? I've decided on heat being my sole straightening tool so I'm excited. But I don't know how to get my hair as straight as the dominicans do with that swang.  Can you achieve DBO level of straightness and swang with just a flatiron?



Naija I've straightened my entire head once in my life and just my roots once. The rest of the times my hair has been straight was via salon visits. I prefer the results I get at the salon with a pressing comb. I'm leaving heat, chemicals (color), sew-ins and braids to the professionals. Yes with practice I know I could perfect it and get good results but I don't want to. I'm good at roller sets so I stick with that. Everything else are things I do on occasion so when I have it done, I want it to feel like I'm being pampered as they are not a normal part of my hair routine. 

I would imagine if you are going to do it often then it would be more cost effective to do it at home and maybe visit a salon every now and then.


----------



## mz.rae

naija24 said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> How many of you straighten at home vs at a salon? Which would you say is easier? I've decided on heat being my sole straightening tool so I'm excited. But I don't know how to get my hair as straight as the dominicans do with that swang.
> 
> Can you achieve DBO level of straightness and swang with just a flatiron?



I'd say I prefer to do my hair myself. I feel like salon visits can be hit or miss, and rely on high amounts of heat. And if you want to wear your hair straight on a regular basis I don't recommend Dominican blow outs on the. Especially if you are worried about heat damage.


----------



## naija24

mz.rae

I agree that salons are hit or miss. Which sucks when you're spending money, but my worry is that I do it at home and snap my relaxed ends off in the process of trying to get my roots flat  

I'm 12 weeks post and I have another 4 weeks before I take out my sew in. I want to have a week off and enjoy my hair before covering it up again through the end of the summer.


----------



## naija24

lulu97 said:


> Naija I've straightened my entire head once in my life and just my roots once. The rest of the times my hair has been straight was via salon visits. I prefer the results I get at the salon with a pressing comb. I'm leaving heat, chemicals (color), sew-ins and braids to the professionals. Yes with practice I know I could perfect it and get good results but I don't want to. I'm good at roller sets so I stick with that. Everything else are things I do on occasion so when I have it done, I want it to feel like I'm being pampered as they are not a normal part of my hair routine.
> 
> I would imagine if you are going to do it often then it would be more cost effective to do it at home and maybe visit a salon every now and then.



lulu97 what about when you were transitioning? did you use a pressing comb on your natural hair only? My stylist said that she wanted to do that on just my natural roots but idk if it works well. I feel like it does work better than a flat iron though.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

naija24 said:


> lulu97 what about when you were transitioning? did you use a pressing comb on your natural hair only? My stylist said that she wanted to do that on just my natural roots but idk if it works well. I feel like it does work better than a flat iron though.



naija24 Girl I'm still transitioning! lol I think it's been about 29 or 30 months now...I'm starting to lose track. I'm not doing a big cut, I just trim as normal annually. When I go to the salon, she uses  the pressing comb on my natural and relaxed hair then goes back in with a big barrel curling iron to bump the ends. She treats my natural and relaxed hair the same since my natural hair has pretty much taken over and my relaxed ends are pretty curly as well. She doesn't use a pressing comb on the bulk of her relaxed clients though...I've only seem her use a regular flat iron on them. I guess it just depends on the condition of the hair and the level of heat she feels it can take. 

I'm in braids now and will be until late fall. I'm scheduled for a press after that though.


----------



## naija24

lulu97 my lord. 30 MONTHS. You crazy <3 but I appreciate your dedication!!

I seriously go back and forth on transitioning. I don't like long term transitioning because I get seriously impatient and I have terrible anxiety about things that take forever! I think just doing the straight haired natural route is the best way to go. Eventually, a year or two would pass if I feel like it, I'll chop. But I don't have to. Jen from Just Grow Already pretty much inspired me that you really don't ever have to chop. Relaxed or natural, it's still YOUR HAIR. So do whatever you want to it. My ends aren't any less valuable as hair because it's relaxed.

I wonder if anyone here still uses maxiglides. They seem to be the best of both worlds for thick hair that has different textures.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

naija24 said:


> lulu97 *my lord. 30 MONTHS. You crazy <3 but I appreciate your dedication!!*
> 
> I seriously go back and forth on transitioning. I don't like long term transitioning because I get seriously impatient and I have terrible anxiety about things that take forever! I think just doing the straight haired natural route is the best way to go. Eventually, a year or two would pass if I feel like it, I'll chop. But I don't have to. Jen from Just Grow Already pretty much inspired me that you really don't ever have to chop. Relaxed or natural, it's still YOUR HAIR. So do whatever you want to it. My ends aren't any less valuable as hair because it's relaxed.
> 
> I wonder if anyone here still uses maxiglides. They seem to be the best of both worlds for thick hair that has different textures.



Pahahahaha the bolded had me  Girl half of the time I forget I'm transitioning. I know it can be hard for quite a number of people but it's never even been a big deal to me. That's partly why I never participate in the transitioning thread cause I seriously feel I have nothing to add. lol 

Yeah you can def grow out your hair without big cutting, just go with the flow but if you get to a point where it's too much then cut to your heart's desire. I went in not caring about transitioning, but growing my hair back (relaxed ends included) The idea of being natural is cool but the idea of having my hip length hair back is even greater. So the "all natural" thing doesn't excite me as much as the length. lol


----------



## Muse

Je Ne Sais Quoi said:


> I am so sorry. I thought I posted this in the random thoughts thread....




 Yeah I was like whaaa? Did I miss something?


----------



## Muse

naija24 said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> How many of you straighten at home vs at a salon? Which would you say is easier? I've decided on heat being my sole straightening tool so I'm excited. But I don't know how to get my hair as straight as the dominicans do with that swang.
> 
> Can you achieve DBO level of straightness and swang with just a flatiron?



Because I've never found a stylist that would handle my hair with any type of care I choose to straighten at home. I was a long term transitioner and I wore my hair straight a lot in the beginning. If you do it at home you just need patience and to find the right tools, techniques, and products. If you find that what you are doing is causing a ton of breakage then stop immediately. I have had too many setbacks in the beginning trying things, causing breakage and then still giving it a second sometimes third chance.erplexed Now, if I try a new tool/product I ALWAYS do a test on a small section in the back. If it doesn't pass that it goes right back to the store or in the trash.

I can only get relaxer results if I blow dry before flat ironing.


----------



## naija24

Muse

I'd LOVE to do my hair at home 100% of the time and save the money except on products. But if I do, I want fluffy and silky straight hair 100% of the time as well. That's what I keep shooting for and missing when I do my hair at my house. I think anything that requires me to comb through my roots makes it straight but I dont' want to do the pulling. 

That's why I am curious about the maxiglide. Is it something a lot of people use here? What are the average results?


----------



## PlainJane

SlimPickinz said:


> Thanks. I straighten every 7-10 days. Wash & condition with trader joes spa nourish. I use aphogee 2 min in the shower & I'll mix the TJ conditioner with it. Put on a shower cap for 15 mins. I've recently started doing black tea rinses to combat some shedding.  I use Salerm leave in, chi heat guard & the pink fantasia serum. I blow dry on warm heat, high blow with a denman like brush in small sections. Then flat iron between 302 & 370 using the comb chase method. If I'm going for bone straight I use 370. I have a revlon handheld & Hana professional flat iron.  My regimen is simple.



Your hair looks so great! How long did it take before you realized your hair was becoming heat trained. I intentionally tried to heat train about two years ago, but my texture would not budge at alllllllll. Do you think it's because you flat iron weekly?


----------



## Muse

naija24 said:


> @Muse
> 
> I'd LOVE to do my hair at home 100% of the time and save the money except on products. But if I do, I want fluffy and silky straight hair 100% of the time as well. That's what I keep shooting for and missing when I do my hair at my house. I think anything that requires me to comb through my roots makes it straight but I dont' want to do the pulling.
> 
> That's why I am curious about the maxiglide. Is it something a lot of people use here? What are the average results?



naija24 I had a Maxiglide when they were really popular. It did work very well and gave lots of swing. I think I took it back though because the little teeth on the comb plates kept getting snagged in my hair. It does come with a smooth plate but IMO you may as well use any old flat iron then. I think if you work in small sections and make sure your hair is very well detangled it will work well for you. I was a novice to straightening with blow dryers/flat irons when I had my maxi glide so I'm pretty sure I wasn't using it properly.


----------



## ctosha

I think I may start to incorporate heat into my hair reg. Ive been natural for almost 10 years now Ive tried it all literally every suggested way to hold in moisture it hasnt been quite successful for me. Leave in conditioners dont work they only make my hair hard and dry it out and I've tried alot of em. The only way my hair has really felt soft was when I would flat iron. Ive been going back and forth with myself for a long time with this and feel that my hair is the healthiest when its straightened or at least it avoids the splits and knots for the most part when straightened.

I only plan to use heat once a month wash every 2 to 3 weeks as low manipulation works best for me.


----------



## Prettymetty

3 more weeks until my bday and next blowout. I am so anxious!


----------



## naija24

any straight haired natural hair blogs out there? need hairspiration.


----------



## mz.rae

naija24 said:


> any straight haired natural hair blogs out there? need hairspiration.



I would like to know this too, the only one I know that I see that is out there is sistawithrealhair on YouTube.


----------



## caliscurls

naija24 said:


> any straight haired natural hair blogs out there? need hairspiration.



Try this   http://easynaturalhair.com/


----------



## mz.rae

naija24 said:


> any straight haired natural hair blogs out there? need hairspiration.



What look are you going for? The bone straight look or the lightly straightened look? I feel like there is a big difference between the two.


----------



## chelleypie810

Just going to add my pic to this thread. I'm transitioning and plan on being a straight haired natural. Bone straight. I just got a haircut two weeks ago to cut more relaxed ends off. Here is the outcome! I know one of the ladies over in the transitioning thread told me to come over here but I've been hanging out In the ET/off topic/fashion forum


----------



## naija24

mz.rae said:


> What look are you going for? The bone straight look or the lightly straightened look? I feel like there is a big difference between the two.



Either really!! My hair is crazy thick so whatever gets my roots under control


----------



## SlimPickinz

chelleypie810 I love your cut and it's so shiny.


----------



## naija24

Got a blowout today at 14 weeks. Pretty happy yay!!

Feels just like a relaxer.


----------



## Prettymetty

I need to figure out how to make my blowouts last longer than a week or 2. Sistawithrealhair keeps her hair straight for a whole month! I feel like it'll get easier to keep it straight as my hair gets longer. Ponies and buns can help extend the straightness


----------



## charmtreese

naija24 said:


> Got a blowout today at 14 weeks. Pretty happy yay!!  Feels just like a relaxer.



Did you take a pic?


----------



## Jace032000

Prettymetty said:


> I need to figure out how to make my blowouts last longer than a week or 2. Sistawithrealhair keeps her hair straight for a whole month! I feel like it'll get easier to keep it straight as my hair gets longer. Ponies and buns can help extend the straightness



A whole month?? Man!  What types of products does she use to avoid reversion??


----------



## Prettymetty

Jace032000 said:


> A whole month?? Man!  What types of products does she use to avoid reversion??


She uses a lot of oil. But it doesn't weigh down her hair. She does a video on how she styles it throughout the month. She does ponies, updos, braidouts, braids, etc. Her roots revert a bit, but she hides it well


----------



## marta9227

Jace032000 said:


> A whole month?? Man!  What types of products does she use to avoid reversion??



I keep my hair straight for a month every fall and winter. I use oils and products to prevent reversion and dry shampoo once a week to prevent buildup and it works!


----------



## mz.rae

marta9227 said:


> I keep my hair straight for a month every fall and winter. I use oils and products to prevent reversion and dry shampoo once a week to prevent buildup and it works!



What kind of dry shampoo do you use?


----------



## Prettymetty

I use the Walgreens brand and it smells great! My blowout seems brand new after a good dry shampoo


----------



## biznesswmn

I find that a week or so after a flatiron, my roots begin to revert and i start to get shedding and/or breakage... Similar to going too long between relaxers. Its like that same line of demarcation is present, puttg stress on the two textures

Any insights?

I had the opportunity to ask derek j abt this and he suggestd runng a blowdryer w comb thru the roots to straighten them a bit. I still got hair coming out on the comb attachment


----------



## mz.rae

Well ladies I am putting myself on a three month no heat challenge. I'm hoping I can make it! I just want to see how my hair reacts to no direct heat.


----------



## Prettymetty

Im going to start prepping my hair for my blowout next week...im using aphogee greeb tea and keratin and evoo. Gotta strengthen my strands before I put any heat on it. Im going to get a dc at the salon too. Usually they access my hair and recommend protein or moisture


----------



## ScorpioLove

Anyone using keratin treatments to help with keeping your hair straight?  If so whats your opinion on it and how has it worked for you?

I'm transitioning( 40weeks post) and I would be a straight haired natural when this is all over. I have trouble keeping my hair decent looking for more than a week


----------



## SlimPickinz

mz.rae said:


> Well ladies I am putting myself on a three month no heat challenge. I'm hoping I can make it! I just want to see how my hair reacts to no direct heat.


I think I'm gonna be on a blow out & bun regimen for the summer.


----------



## Prettymetty

I got my hair washed and blown out today. The last 2 times she didn't use rollers. I like the body and curls from the rollers... pics below


----------



## Jace032000

I don't see any pics Prettymetty. WE WANT PICS! LOL!


----------



## Prettymetty

I'm really hoping for bsl by the end of the year. Im going to get a trim in August. I wanted one today, but I didn't have time. Dh was late to work because of me and my hair appt


----------



## sharifeh

ScorpioLove said:


> Anyone using keratin treatments to help with keeping your hair straight?  If so whats your opinion on it and how has it worked for you?  I'm transitioning( 40weeks post) and I would be a straight haired natural when this is all over. I have trouble keeping my hair decent looking for more than a week



ScorpioLove I'm about 10 months post and change and I'm getting my very first keratin treatment today 
I'll keep you posted

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Channy31

Got my last ever university summer ball tomorrow. I'll be having pre drinks at around 6 and then it doesn't end till 6am! 

Any tips on how to keep my hair from getting frizzy?


----------



## ScorpioLove

sharifeh I did a keratin treatment last week and it rained almost every day this week and it is very humid (Miami weather). My hair is still pretty straight with minimal puffiness. Keratin is here to stay for me. I'll be washing it out tomorrow


----------



## beauti

*ScorpioLove May I ask which treatment you got? Thanks. And sharifeh which one are you getting? Thanks. I'm really itching to get a treatment done but I will be doing it at home*


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

beauti

 Where you been girl?! I haven't seen you around lately. Also, what treatment are you thinking about doing?


----------



## beauti

EnExitStageLeft said:


> beauti
> 
> Where you been girl?! I haven't seen you around lately. Also, what treatment are you thinking about doing?



*EnExitStageLeft aww hey girlie  I've been caught up in the ET section   my hair is still braided the past month or so. But now that I'm taking them out soon, and with big chop in the not-so-distant future  I really want something that will help me manage my natural hair. I want to weave it up but fear my leave out will not behave so I need a treatment that will keep it straight...*


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

beauti 

OWWW a big chop you say??!!! I need lots and lots of pictures. Also, what about the Beautiful Textures Manageability System?


----------



## beauti

EnExitStageLeft said:


> beauti
> 
> OWWW a big chop you say??!!! I need lots and lots of pictures. Also, what about the Beautiful Textures Manageability System?



*EnExitStageLeft yaassss girl! Just shy of 2yrs post relaxed  I'm just done with holding on. I'm ready. There will be tons of pics in the transitioning thread, definitely*


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

beauti said:


> *@EnExitStageLeft yaassss girl! Just shy of 2yrs post relaxed  I'm just done with holding on. I'm ready. There will be tons of pics in the transitioning thread, definitely*



EEEEPPP! I can't wait to see!


----------



## SlimPickinz

Does anyone keep their hair straight during the summer??


----------



## chelleypie810

Yes! SlimPickinz


----------



## Prettymetty

SlimPickinz said:


> Does anyone keep their hair straight during the summer??


Yes mam and I live in hot, humid Houston. I get a tiny bit of reversion at the roots, but I can maje a blowout last up to 2 weeks.


----------



## Rocky91

My hair will stay almost 100% frizz free in summer as long as I DC first and flatiron in small sections.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## SlimPickinz

I can only get away with a blow out. But I have so much hair (as in volume) that I never wear it down. It's not even that hot in NYC & my head is already sweating like a broke down ice box. 

Then because I'm sweating so much my roots look a mess. Then it's like the sweat travels down the shaft and it just poofs & it looks like a blow out with semi smooth ends.


----------



## sgold04

SlimPickinz said:


> Does anyone keep their hair straight during the summer??



Only when I'm back home in SoCal, but anywhere on the east coast? Nope.


----------



## isawstars

sgold04 said:


> Only when I'm back home in SoCal, but anywhere on the east coast? Nope.



Truth! I just moved from northern California to North Carolina and my roots are puffier than ever this summer.

Sent from my LG G2 via LHCF app


----------



## Prettymetty

Today is day 6 of my blowout and the roots have already started to revert a bit. I sleep in flexirods every other night for loose curls, so the reversion just gives my curls more height. #Silver lining. Im gonna make this ish last a month


----------



## Jace032000

Day 3 of a silk press. 







Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## curlyTisME

Lylddlebit said:


> Me.  The summertime is my favorite time to wear my hair straight.  It gets very humid in the Carolina's this time of year  and with the exception of the period of time that I tried to use the gloss moderne keratin treatment, my presses last 2 weeks minimum.  It also doesn't matter where I am in the Carolina's :Charelston, outter banks , Charlotte, Raleigh....if I take the time to press my hair ....pressed, down, and sleek it will be no matter the humidity. The picture of me in my avatar is a 2 week old press in humid weather. I really believe if you want to wear your hair straight in the summer you can you just have to use really good moisturizing and anti humidity products plus good tools and technique.


. 


Agreed!! I'm from Charlotte but live in Greensboro and this is the first summer I've tried to maintain straight hair. Still hunting for something to use on my ends to prevent frizz and combat it once it takes over. Any suggestions?


----------



## Lylddlebit

curlyTisME said:


> .
> 
> 
> Agreed!! I'm from Charlotte but live in Greensboro and this is the first summer I've tried to maintain straight hair. Still hunting for something to use on my ends to prevent frizz and combat it once it takes over. Any suggestions?








My favorite product of all time to prevent frizz is crack leave in treatment in my detangle stage before pressing. http://www.folica.com/reviews/hair-...es/crack-leave-in-hair-cream/permalink/f1a1ed  However I have had some success with Mizani HRM and Sabino Moisture block too.  I really try to focus on not letting it get frizzy vs combating it but on the times I forget to look at the weather and get caught in summer rain on a sprint to my car lol... dry  wrapping will smooth things out until the next wash day. To dry  wrap hair I put on a little bit of my oil of choice/ or anti humidity product, wrap then sit under the hooded dryer for 20 minutes then comb down.  This will only works on hair that has frizzed but began with a proper press and only needs to be smooth out.  On hair that has gotten full out poofy I would have to wash and start over.  Hope this works of you.


----------



## xxinsanexxchels

ScorpioLove said:


> Anyone using keratin treatments to help with keeping your hair straight?  If so whats your opinion on it and how has it worked for you?
> 
> I'm transitioning( 40weeks post) and I would be a straight haired natural when this is all over. I have trouble keeping my hair decent looking for more than a week


Heya I'm also a proud Scorpio ☺and I highly recommend the keratin treatment thread it literally took me a week to read the entire thing but it is worth it very valuable information about bkt.


----------



## SlimPickinz

xxinsanexxchels said:


> Heya I'm also a proud Scorpio ☺and I highly recommend the keratin treatment thread it literally took me a week to read the entire thing but it is worth it very valuable information about bkt.


Wait we can use emojis again? Aww snap


----------



## Channy31

Muse said:


> I read in another thread that you use the Steampod. Do you think the steam is taking a toll on your hair?



Just seen this!

No not at all, my hair is the healthiest it's ever been and only 2 inches from waist length!


----------



## Channy31

I don't update here much but I thought I'd show you guys some pictures of my hair from last month or so.

I always put curls in my hair so this was actually the flattest Ive seen my hair in ages. It has some loose waves in it here but you can't really tell in the photos since my hair is so dark 

I'm getting better at flat ironing though


----------



## Jace032000

Channy31 said:


> I don't update here much but I thought I'd show you guys some pictures of my hair from last month or so.  I always put curls in my hair so this was actually the flattest Ive seen my hair in ages. It has some loose waves in it here but you can't really tell in the photos since my hair is so dark   I'm getting better at flat ironing though



You're hair is drool worthy!!! OMG!!!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Channy31

Jace032000 said:


> You're hair is drool worthy!!! OMG!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Thank you so much


----------



## MzRhonda

Lylddlebit said:


> Me.  The summertime is my favorite time to wear my hair straight.  It gets very humid in the Carolina's this time of year  and with the exception of the period of time that I tried to use the gloss moderne keratin treatment, my presses last 2 weeks minimum.  It also doesn't matter where I am in the Carolina's :Charelston, outter banks , Charlotte, Raleigh....if I take the time to press my hair ....pressed, down, and sleek it will be no matter the humidity. The picture of me in my avatar is a 2 week old press in humid weather. I really believe if you want to wear your hair straight in the summer you can you just have to use really good moisturizing and anti humidity products plus good tools and technique.



Lylddlebit When you say press do you mean with a pressing comb? and if so what products do you use? Also what anti humidity product do you suggest?

TIA


----------



## MzRhonda

Lylddlebit said:


> Me.  The summertime is my favorite time to wear my hair straight.  It gets very humid in the Carolina's this time of year  and with the exception of the period of time that I tried to use the gloss moderne keratin treatment, my presses last 2 weeks minimum.  It also doesn't matter where I am in the Carolina's :Charelston, outter banks , Charlotte, Raleigh....if I take the time to press my hair ....pressed, down, and sleek it will be no matter the humidity. The picture of me in my avatar is a 2 week old press in humid weather. I really believe if you want to wear your hair straight in the summer you can you just have to use really good moisturizing and anti humidity products plus good tools and technique.



double post ..................


----------



## Lylddlebit

When I mentioned pressing I am speaking broadly. I press my hair either just using a kizure pressing comb, just using an fhi runway flat iron or using both(flat iron for most of the head pressing comb for roots and edges).  I get the same results with any of those options.  My staple anti humidity leave in is crack leave in hair cream.  My staple hair care line is shu uemura ultimate remedy.  It's expensive but I'm still using the ultimate remedy set I purchased in November so it's worth it to me. Plus the crack leave in cream works in terms of sleekness without ultimate remedy I just love the overall effects of Ultimate Remedy products in conjunction with the crack leave in cream.  I like all of the Shu uemura shampoo and mask products I have tired so far. Ultimate remedy is just my favorite.  

Adding link to my detailed regimen there is a straight hair section:  http://members.fotki.com/Lylddlebit/about/


----------



## xxinsanexxchels

My hair in its 3 different states. Wash n go blown out and flat iron


----------



## Jobwright

Subbing for my dd.  Trying to get my mind right for back to school....


----------



## mz.rae

Ok so Tuesday I decided to go to my old hair dresser because I wanted to get highlights,  I was a little scared to let any of the new people do them. I really like the highlights I just don't like the flat iron results. The picture on the left is from the new person I went to and the one on the right is Tuesday. It's like my ends did not get straight enough. Now the picture on the right is after a hot comb and flat iron was used. The picture on the right is just a ceramic flat iron. It's so weird because when I went to my old stylist back in high school she could get my hair relaxer straight. She changed her technique because back then she would use a Marcel flat iron that was placed in an oven whereas now she uses a ceramic flat iron. I'm planning a visit to the new stylist next month, and I'm thinking about getting my whole head colored the color of my highlights.


----------



## Jobwright

Just washed DD's hair with Shea Moisture Yucca Boabam, Aphogee 2 min, DCed with Aubrey Homeysuckle Rose and a mega oil mix of sunflower, JBCO, coconut, jojoba, wheat germ, vit e and some more stuff. Baggied under dryer for 1 hour. Rinsed. Aphogee green tea and Neutrogena Triple Moisture leave in. Detangled, blow dry, flat iron. Perfection!!!!  Won't flat iron again for 3 weeks when school starts back.


----------



## Prettymetty

Im going to attempt to do my own rollerset one of these days. It can't be that hard, but I'm sure it will be time consuming


----------



## mz.rae

Went to the salon and got my hair colored and straightened! I'm so in love with the color! I think I'm addicted now lol I'm thinking about what color I want to get next.


----------



## naturallygoldie

Bump......


----------



## Prettymetty

Gonna do an overnight prepoo with alter ego. If my hair is manageable enough I will straighten it myself. I can't wait to try Reniece's blowdry technique


----------



## SlimPickinz

Prettymetty I tried that method of blow drying. Takes way too long  I did 2 sections like that & said nope I wanna sleep tonight & started doing it the normal way.


----------



## coolsista-paris

Prettymetty said:


> Gonna do an overnight prepoo with alter ego. If my hair is manageable enough I will straighten it myself. I can't wait to try Reniece's blowdry technique



any pics to share with results of your straigtehened or blow dried hair? or reneige technique ?


----------



## Prettymetty

coolsista-paris said:


> any pics to share with results of your straigtehened or blow dried hair? or reneige technique ?



I haven't tried her method yet. I need to buy a denman brush. I am so scared, because my last blowout was a hot mess (no pun intended). My roots were still damp and kinky and the ends were perfect


----------



## SlimPickinz

coolsista-paris said:


> any pics to share with results of your straigtehened or blow dried hair? or reneige technique ?


Came out the same way. I'll take pics next week for you.


----------



## SlimPickinz

Whoops! Thought you quoted me. Sorry


----------



## coolsista-paris

Prettymetty said:


> I haven't tried her method yet. I need to buy a denman brush. I am so scared, because my last blowout was a hot mess (no pun intended). My roots were still damp and kinky and the ends were perfect



straihthening our hair is a whoooooole story 

my hair straigtens very easily if i do small parts. ... but i can never get it bouncy!

i put too much product i guess (serum). but i have fine to medium strands. i am too scared to dry my fine hair, thats why i go hard on the serum :-/

i need to find a method for my hair....


----------



## coolsista-paris

SlimPickinz said:


> Came out the same way. I'll take pics next week for you.



i cant wait!


----------



## Adiatasha

Just blowdried .. Sigh. Back to weave in a few days


----------



## havilland

coolsista-paris said:


> any pics to share with results of your straigtehened or blow dried hair? or reneige technique ?



http://relaxedthairapy.com/healthy-hair-story-meet-havilland/

There is a pic of my hair in reniece's chair after the "technique" in the above link. 

The attached photos are my effort to duplicate it at home.  I still deal with reversion though.  It lasts longer when she does it.  Getting an appointment is hard though.  So I try to do it at home best I can.


----------



## havilland

Winter protective style.  Half wig.  Yay! It's finally cold enough to hide my hair.


----------



## Prettymetty

havilland said:


> Winter protective style.  Half wig.  Yay! It's finally cold enough to hide my hair.



I love this!!


----------



## mz.rae

Finally found a hairstylist that can get whole head straight from root to tip! And it's nice flowy! Not sure if I am going to keep my relaxer appointment or not. Not sure how I feel about paying 60 for a press plus 17 extra if I need a trim. 60 is how much my relaxer retouches would cost, which I only got 3xs a year. Versus possibly paying 60 a month for a press, relaxing seems like the cheaper route.


----------



## Prettymetty

I just did a prepoo with aloe vera juice and coconut oil. I am letting it sit overnight and I will get my blowout after work tomorrow.


----------



## Prettymetty

Today's blowout


----------



## mz.rae

Ok so I really want to try some of that E'tae stuff. The results I have seen look so amazing!! This may change my mind about relaxing.


----------



## Prettymetty

mz.rae I made the caramel treatment went I was stretching my relaxer one time. It made my hair really soft and easy to straighten, but it's kinda sticky. It's all edible stuff. I remember it had molasses,  banana baby food, acv, coconut oil and a few other things.


----------



## BillsBackerz67

I only flat iron my hair to reduce the amount of ssks I get. I plan to flat iron every other month and trim every 3 to 4 months. I used tresseme heat tamer spray prior to blow drying and 2small drops of keracare oil after flat ironing.


----------



## ronie

BillsBackerz67 said:


> I only flat iron my hair to reduce the amount of ssks I get. I plan to flat iron every other month and trim every 3 to 4 months. I used tresseme heat tamer spray prior to blow drying and 2small drops of keracare oil after flat ironing.


BillsBackerz67
Your hair looks so healthy. I love the shine and thickness. 
Oh and that hemline is everything. If you don't mind, please share your regimen and your flat iron routine. Thanks.


----------



## BillsBackerz67

ronie said:


> BillsBackerz67 Your hair looks so healthy. I love the shine and thickness. Oh and that hemline is everything. If you don't mind, please share your regimen and your flat iron routine. Thanks.



ronie thank you. I pretty much do wash n goes with Wen (fig, lav, bamboo, fall Apple spice, summer honey peach, or fall ginger pumpkin), rinse and use a cheap conditioner (trader joes) and gel (ampro gel)as a leave in.

2 times a week I'll leave the wen in overnight with a plastic cap and the next day follow up with my wash n go

For flat ironing I washed and de tangled with Wen rinsed thoroughly, and did what I Mentioned with the flat iron in the previous post.


I use the babyliss pro 1 inch nano on 400. And the only product I use prior to blow drying flat ironing is the tresseme heat tamer spray on damp hair. I don't flat iron often so I'm not worried about heat damage, and using tons of product prior to flat ironing yields crunchy dull results.

My ends look good because I'm growing out an angled bob from 2 months ago and I plan to trim my hair every 3 months. So next month im getting a small .5" trim.


----------



## ronie

BillsBackerz67 said:


> ronie thank you. I pretty much do wash n goes with Wen (fig, lav, bamboo, fall Apple spice, summer honey peach, or fall ginger pumpkin), rinse and use a cheap conditioner (trader joes) and gel (ampro gel)as a leave in.  2 times a week I'll leave the wen in overnight with a plastic cap and the next day follow up with my wash n go  For flat ironing I washed and de tangled with Wen rinsed thoroughly, and did what I Mentioned with the flat iron in the previous post.  I use the babyliss pro 1 inch nano on 400. And the only product I use prior to blow drying flat ironing is the tresseme heat tamer spray on damp hair. I don't flat iron often so I'm not worried about heat damage, and using tons of product prior to flat ironing yields crunchy dull results.  My ends look good because I'm growing out an angled bob from 2 months ago and I plan to trim my hair every 3 months. So next month im getting a small .5" trim.


Thank you for the response.


----------



## mz.rae

Prettymetty said:


> mz.rae I made the caramel treatment went I was stretching my relaxer one time. It made my hair really soft and easy to straighten, but it's kinda sticky. It's all edible stuff. I remember it had molasses,  banana baby food, acv, coconut oil and a few other things.



I really want to try it now, I'm going to have to order it after the holiday.


----------



## mz.rae

So yes I really liked the straightening services I received from this salon. But I'm kind of side eyeing the pricing. Turns out a flat iron for natural hair is $65, and since I needed a trim and didn't have the money for a trim as it is an extra $17. And the $65 doesn't even include a deep condition as that is extra as well. To me in this day and age charging extra for a deep condition is insane as so many salons are starting to include deep conditions with steam with their straightening services now. Plus I just feel that that should come with the style especially for that much. That is more that what I paid for relaxer retouches and that included a deep condition and end trimming. It's like they are nickel and diming people.


----------



## TeeSGee

Straight Natural here!
Dc'd on dry hair with heat for 15 mins. co-washed, and tension blow dry using keracare heat protectant on each section. flat iron using one pass with  a baby brush and my hair was so silky and straight, my best straightened hair to date.



pic doesn't do it any justice. my hair is so shiny and fully of bounce.


----------



## AudraChanell

I put my hair in 4, taut Bantu knots before exercising and don't let them down until the next morning. Result is large waves. I mostly air dry in a ponytail and prefer my Babyliss Steamer to my flat iron because it isnt direct heat pressing my hair between two plates. I also rollerset and steam my roots straight sometimes.   ZERO curl loss or damage.


----------



## AudraChanell

My hair the next day, after workout with 4 Bantu knots. Sometimes I do 3 for larger waves.


----------



## AudraChanell

This was day one before workout


----------



## H0tPinkButtafly

AudraChanell said:


> I put my hair in 4, taut Bantu knots before exercising and don't let them down until the next morning. Result is large waves. I mostly air dry in a ponytail and prefer my Babyliss Steamer to my flat iron because it isnt direct heat pressing my hair between two plates. I also rollerset and steam my roots straight sometimes.   ZERO curl loss or damage.



AudraChanell do u have a steam flatiron? If so which one and where did u get it


----------



## AudraChanell

It's a Babyliss Steam Straightener and I got it from Amazon. I will be steaming again tomorrow as I do 1-2 weeks straight only steaming the initial hairstyle then protective the next week, so I get heat/steam no more than 2x a month. I use heat protectant conditioner and leave-in and my hair is SO big and curly wet lol. Zero curl loss


----------



## mz.rae

Picture of my hair, when I got it done the week before last. She did a baby dusting on my ends, and they look fine to me. I'm not sure what an actual trim is going to look like if this is just a dusting. Do you ladies think my hair needs a trim?


----------



## Prettymetty

mz.rae said:


> Picture of my hair, when I got it done the week before last. She did a baby dusting on my ends, and they look fine to me. I'm not sure what an actual trim is going to look like if this is just a dusting. Do you ladies think my hair needs a trim?
> 
> View attachment 286495



Your hemline looks great. You don't need a trim anytime soon


----------



## Prettymetty

Which headband should I wear today? Animal print or floral?


----------



## havilland

Prettymetty said:


> Which headband should I wear today? Animal print or floral?



Late but I like the animal print.  Pretty!


----------



## Prettymetty

havilland said:


> Late but I like the animal print.  Pretty!



Ha! That's the one I went with


----------



## LuvlyRain3

Whats the longest any of you have been able to keep your hair straight? And how did you do it?

I want to keep my hair straight for 4 weeks at a time until March.


----------



## SlimPickinz

Prettymetty do you have any Latina heritage? Don't take offense pls


----------



## DarkJoy

LuvlyRain3 said:


> Whats the longest any of you have been able to keep your hair straight? And how did you do it?
> 
> I want to keep my hair straight for 4 weeks at a time until March.



2weeks but then I had to wash. It stank.

I kept oils in it and used giant rollers or curlformers to keep it stretched.


----------



## mz.rae

Prettymetty said:


> Your hemline looks great. You don't need a trim anytime soon



Thank you! I feel like anymore and I would have a hair cut!


----------



## Prettymetty

LuvlyRain3 said:


> Whats the longest any of you have been able to keep your hair straight? And how did you do it?
> 
> I want to keep my hair straight for 4 weeks at a time until March.



My November blowout lasted a month! Yeah it got a lil frizzy, but I just kept cross wrapping it at night


----------



## Prettymetty

SlimPickinz said:


> Prettymetty do you have any Latina heritage? Don't take offense pls



No, but I am married to a hot Latino . My husband grew up in Honduras... I speak fluent Spanish, but only when necessary


----------



## SlimPickinz

Prettymetty said:


> No, but I am married to a hot Latino . My husband grew up in Honduras... I speak fluent Spanish, but only when necessary


You have the exact facial structure of my aunt Brenda & her kids. Everytime I see one of your pics I mean to ask if your Panamanian lol. Now I know. 

I'm the same with my Spanish, only when necessary. I need to do some immersion to get me out of this lazy habit though


----------



## Prettymetty

Panamaniams are beautiful. They always have beautiful sun kissed skin and shiny hair  Are u Latina?


----------



## SlimPickinz

Prettymetty said:


> Panamaniams are beautiful. They always have beautiful sun kissed skin and shiny hair  Are u Latina?


Yes I am. First generation American.


----------



## naija24

I finally have a game plan. Told my stylist I want to go natural and she's all on board. I have one more weave install but I'm gonna big chop in March or so and color my hair!!!

I will do my own washing and things but go to her for presses! 

Seriously excited!


----------



## LuvlyRain3

Okay so tomorrow I will be 2weeks post flat ironing and my scalp is flaky and my hair feels oily. I haven't had to worry about reversion despite this weather. I would hate to give it up so soon. 

Does dry shampoo work on removing flakes or just the oil?


----------



## Prettymetty

LuvlyRain3 said:


> Okay so tomorrow I will be 2weeks post flat ironing and my scalp is flaky and my hair feels oily. I haven't had to worry about reversion despite this weather. I would hate to give it up so soon.
> 
> Does dry shampoo work on removing flakes or just the oil?



Just the oil. I am about 2 weeks post as well. I used baby powder to soak up some of the oil from my hair and scalp. My dry shampoo is ok, but I wanted to try something new.


----------



## LuvlyRain3

Prettymetty said:


> Just the oil. I am about 2 weeks post as well. I used baby powder to soak up some of the oil from my hair and scalp. My dry shampoo is ok, but I wanted to try something new.



Thanks. I'm still gonna try to hold out another two weeks. My hair still has body and move but I can just feel the oil


----------



## Napp

LuvlyRain3 said:


> Whats the longest any of you have been able to keep your hair straight? And how did you do it?
> 
> I want to keep my hair straight for 4 weeks at a time until March.


Longest was 3 weeks but my hair really smelled bad. I think I could get away with it if I used a dry shampoo


----------



## havilland

BillsBackerz67 said:


> I only flat iron my hair to reduce the amount of ssks I get. I plan to flat iron every other month and trim every 3 to 4 months. I used tresseme heat tamer spray prior to blow drying and 2small drops of keracare oil after flat ironing.



Your hair is really beautiful. So shiny and thick. Wow!


----------



## Prettymetty

How can you tell new growth from reversion? 

Usually new growth has a uniform kink/curl pattern while reverted hair has erratic bends and waves or crinkles. 

I'm not sure if my roots reverted or if my hair grew a lot this month. I got my blowout on Nov 25th and my roots are like whoa


----------



## Jace032000

Hey all, lurker here.  I'm a straight haired natural...have been since 2009.  My hair has been relatively healthy but I find it stays it's healthiest when I wear it straight...less SSKs and tangles.  

I do however struggle with heat damage.  My stylist calls it "thermal straightening" but I know it's heat damage.  Despite the damage, I've been trying to keep it healthy with DCs and routine protein treatments.

Although it hasn't been a year yet (the pic on the left was taken in March 2014). This is my "before and after photo." 



Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## DoDo

mz.rae said:


> Picture of my hair, when I got it done the week before last. She did a baby dusting on my ends, and they look fine to me. I'm not sure what an actual trim is going to look like if this is just a dusting. Do you ladies think my hair needs a trim?
> 
> View attachment 286495



Your hemline gives me liiiiiiiiife!!!


----------



## jprayze

Jace032000 said:


> Hey all, lurker here.  I'm a straight haired natural...have been since 2009.  My hair has been relatively healthy but I find it stays it's healthiest when I wear it straight...less SSKs and tangles.  I do however struggle with heat damage.  My stylist calls it "thermal straightening" but I know it's heat damage.  Despite the damage, I've been trying to keep it healthy with DCs and routine protein treatments.  Although it hasn't been a year yet (the pic on the left was taken in March 2014). This is my "before and after photo."  Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


    Great growth!!!  Doyou use any growth aids?   Eta:  I see you use hairfinity from another thread!  I'm going to run and get some more!


----------



## SlimPickinz

I've only been using heat protectant spray & serum & my results were good. Then I got argan oil and my results are amazing. I did however misplace my carbon comb so I can't make curls which sucks because the holidays are upon us.


----------



## Jace032000

jprayze said:


> Great growth!!!  Doyou use any growth aids?   Eta:  I see you use hairfinity from another thread!  I'm going to run and get some more!


Yes,  i started using liquid hair gold magic cream last month...I literally felt like I could feel me hair growing out of my scalp.  The results were very quick.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Prettymetty

Whoa Jace032000 your growth is amazing


----------



## DarkJoy

Jace032000 said:


> Yes,  i started using liquid hair gold magic cream last month...I literally felt like I could feel me hair growing out of my scalp.  The results were very quick.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Beautiful growth. Beautiful hair...

Thanks  for the product share too. Its in my cart


----------



## jprayze

Jace032000 said:


> Yes, i started using liquid hair gold magic cream last month...I literally felt like I could feel me hair growing out of my scalp. The results were very quick.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


 
Thanks I already use the liquid gold sulfur oil and see good results but I'm going to pick this up for BETTER results!


----------



## Jace032000

jprayze said:


> Thanks I already use the liquid gold sulfur oil and see good results but I'm going to pick this up for BETTER results!



I use it with the hair gold oil (sulfur based) and the amka oil...I alternate them.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## LuvlyRain3

For those who work out on the regular, how are you maintaining your hair??


----------



## Prettymetty

LuvlyRain3 said:


> For those who work out on the regular, how are you maintaining your hair??



I just try not to sweat  I usually put it in a loose bun and try to do low intensity.  No running, no elliptical, etc. I can do aerobics and strength training without ruining my hair so that's what I do


----------



## Prettymetty

Today's blowout. Next month I am getting a rinse. Not sure if I should do red or chocolate


----------



## Prettymetty

Ladies what is your favorite dc when you straighten your hair?

 I left my bag of products at the salon yesterday. Worst case scenario I will have to buy a new shampoo, protein dc, moisture dc and heat protectant.


----------



## ronie

I don't straighten often, but from my 4 flat iron jobs since natural, the best one was with the whole carols daughter cupuacu anti frizz line. 
When I was transitioning and doing Dominican blow outs, kerastase masquintense gave me soft, bouncy hair for days. 
Joico moisture recovery treatment balm gave me flat hair, but I might have been heavy handed and left it in too long. 
The carols daughter shampoo, conditioner, mask, and blowout cream left my hair soft and shiny for days. My hair got straight with one pass at less than 400, and I was done in less than one hour. I did a full review in the February 2014 hits and miss thread.


----------



## Ivonnovi

Subscribing


----------



## Prettymetty

ronie said:


> I don't straighten often, but from my 4 flat iron jobs since natural, the best one was with the whole carols daughter cupuacu anti frizz line.
> When I was transitioning and doing Dominican blow outs, kerastase masquintense gave me soft, bouncy hair for days.
> Joico moisture recovery treatment balm gave me flat hair, but I might have been heavy handed and left it in too long.
> The carols daughter shampoo, conditioner, mask, and blowout cream left my hair soft and shiny for days. My hair got straight with one pass at less than 400, and I was done in less than one hour. I did a full review in the February 2014 hits and miss thread.



I love Kerastase! I have only used the Chroma Rich line for color treated hair, but it was amazeballs. I just can't find a legit salon that sells it and I don't trust amazon and ebay. Does the Masquintense have any protein? I'm trying to keep my hair balanced. It's so easy to over moisturize my hair.


----------



## LuvlyRain3

Prettymetty lol thanks. I just bought a bondi band of Amazon. It's gotten good reviews so I'll give it a try


----------



## ronie

Prettymetty said:


> I love Kerastase! I have only used the Chroma Rich line for color treated hair, but it was amazeballs. I just can't find a legit salon that sells it and I don't trust amazon and ebay. Does the Masquintense have any protein? I'm trying to keep my hair balanced. It's so easy to over moisturize my hair.


   The masquintense has hydrolyzed keratin.  You can do a quick emergencee for 5 minutes right before. I agree with not trusting Amazon with salon brands. I don't either.  I always buy my masquintense and all other kerastase products straight from the kerastase website. I signed up with them and I get lots of samples too. Prettymetty


----------



## ronie

ronie said:


> The masquintense has hydrolyzed keratin.  You can do a quick emergencee for 5 minutes right before. I agree with not trusting Amazon with salon brands. I don't either.  I always buy my masquintense and all other kerastase products straight from the kerastase website. I signed up with them and I get lots of samples too. Prettymetty


I lied. I just checked my box. It's hydrolyzed wheat protein. I was thinking about something else.


----------



## Prettymetty

LuvlyRain3 said:


> Prettymetty lol thanks. I just bought a bondi band of Amazon. It's gotten good reviews so I'll give it a try



Kerastase is the only brand that gets bad reviews, because of counterfeiting.  I buy my Nexxus, Alter Ego, vitamins and pretty much everything else on Amazon.


----------



## Rocky91

Prettymetty said:


> Ladies what is your favorite dc when you straighten your hair?  I left my bag of products at the salon yesterday. Worst case scenario I will have to buy a new shampoo, protein dc, moisture dc and heat protectant.


 I love silk elements moisturizing DC. Or also the Sally's argan line restorative mask-it is strengthening rather than straight moisture but it leaves the hair well moisturized.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

Was doing some last minute Christmas shopping at Marshall's yesterday so of course I had to mosey on over to the hair stuff. The sales associate was putting out a million bottles of CHI infra shampoo & conditioner treatment. I snatched one of each since it is geared towards thermal use. I'll test them out the next time I straighten. I'm out of my usual straightening leave in and serum (Moroccanoil stuff) so once I replace that I can get down with the get down.


----------



## nlamr2013

biznesswmn said:


> I find that a week or so after a flatiron, my roots begin to revert and i start to get shedding and/or breakage... Similar to going too long between relaxers. Its like that same line of demarcation is present, puttg stress on the two textures
> 
> Any insights?
> 
> I had the opportunity to ask derek j abt this and he suggestd runng a blowdryer w comb thru the roots to straighten them a bit. I still got hair coming out on the comb attachment



Did anyone ever figure this out?  I have this same issue within a week of straight hair my roots are tres poufy and my hair is shedding.


----------



## nlamr2013

Also, what is your ladies routines? I'm looking specifically for product. I'm having trouble finding it's a 10 in Stock anywhere or any of the products listed in renieces videos. 
So ladies any conditioner that is pretty accessible that you feel preps your hair for your flat iron?


----------



## Prettymetty

nlamr2013 said:


> Did anyone ever figure this out?  I have this same issue within a week of straight hair my roots are tres poufy and my hair is shedding.



This happens to me too. My hair doesn't shed as much when my blowout is fresh.


----------



## Prettymetty

nlamr2013 said:


> Also, what is tour ladies routines? I'm looking specifically for product. I'm having trouble finding it's a 10 in Stock anywhere or any of the products listed in renieces videos.
> So ladies any conditioner that is pretty accessible that you feel preps your hair for your flat iron?



I prepoo overnight with aloe vera juice and coconut oil. I use Keracare detangling shampoo and Humecto cream conditioner. I used to do Nexcus Emergence right before the Humecto, but I am going to start using Aphogee 2 minute instead (mixed with Hunecto). Then I use Chi silk infusion and she blows my hair dry with a paddle brush.


----------



## LuvlyRain3

nlamr2013 said:


> Did anyone ever figure this out?  I have this same issue within a week of straight hair my roots are tres poufy and my hair is shedding.





nlamr2013 said:


> Also, what is tour ladies routines? I'm looking specifically for product. I'm having trouble finding it's a 10 in Stock anywhere or any of the products listed in renieces videos. So ladies any conditioner that is pretty accessible that you feel preps your hair for your flat iron?



The poofy roots didn't start for a while because it wasn't reverting but once the new growth came in the shedding started. I've been rocking braid outs and Bantu knots to keep from having to run a comb through my hair. 

My routine is to wash/protein/dc. I use either silk dreams vanilla cream (online vendor) or alikay naturals (target) honey and sage for dc and hydratherma naturals (online vendor) amino protein. If I rollerset I use lottabody's Shea and coconut foam(local). If I blow dry gvp super skinny serum (Sally's). To straighten I use redken gloss (ulta) and the brush chase method with the denman thermo brush (online and bss knock off). I'll be 4weeks flat ironed tomorrow and I'm just starting to get reversion.


----------



## DarkJoy

nlamr2013 said:


> Did anyone ever figure this out?  I have this same issue within a week of straight hair my roots are tres poufy and my hair is shedding.



The roots could just be from sweat. Even if you're not sweating your pores do give off some waste via moisture and of course sebum.

Shedding could be a few things . Maybe your scalp doesnt like a product. Or perhaps you're one of those ppl that can't go long without washing as your pores clog and need more frequent cleansing.


----------



## nlamr2013

DarkJoy said:


> The roots could just be from sweat. Even if you're not sweating your pores do give off some waste via moisture and of course sebum.
> 
> Shedding could be a few things . Maybe your scalp doesnt like a product. Or perhaps you're one of those ppl that can't go long without washing as your pores clog and need more frequent cleansing.



I know it's poufy from sweat lol my scalp sweats at night but I don't get why it then starts shedding. I refuse to shampoo multiple times a week  like I'd get my hair done on say Sunday it's cute sunday, Monday it's ok, Tuesday my roots start to puffing and my hair is shedding all over the place like a puppy. I'm thinking it's because I still try to comb through my hair even when the roots revert I think I'll wear it straight with pin curls for a day or two then just put some flexi rods or satin rollers to give me some silky curls until I'm ready to wash.


----------



## nlamr2013

OK and here's what I plan to do
TOMORROW
in the morning pre poo/hot oil with coconut oil, olive oil mixed with some tea tree, rosmary, and spearmint oil to try to discourage my scalp from flaking quickly (sigh). Sit for 9-12hours under a cap
In the evening clarify my hair and scalp with I'm thinking just vo5 clarifying shampoo. Also do a tea rinse (I'm thinking green and nettle)
Immediately apply protein (2 step, or gelatin) rinse and proceed to condition with silk elements dc. 
Sit under dryer, or steam for up to an hour.
Leave overnight.
MONDAY 
Morning rinse dc and wash with creme of nature sulfate free shampoo(make sure hair is crazy clean so up to 3 times)
Rinse with either super diluted into a safe hair range acv, or aloe Vera. 
Spray with treseme heat spray.
Air dry for a few under a t shirt for about 8 hours or ~60% dry hair.
Blow dry using re niece method of ends first on high speed medium heat. 
Rest hair for 20 minutes while Flatiron heats up press on about 350-375 one pass. I'm going to have to try to have it straight with no body which I hate lol so that they can clip it correctly. 

Any tips ladies??

I think this is what I'll do, in the past I don't usually prepoo, clarify or protein before a press when I do it. I usually just condition, wash, leave in, heat protectant, blow and straighten. If I had enough curlformers I'd dry my hair l Iike that for a while and I may still do that keep half my hair under a t shirt, while the other half dries in curlformers for an hour then switch them and blow dry the half that was in the curlformers and curlform the half that was under the shirt lol


----------



## Prettymetty

nlamr2013 said:


> OK and here's what I plan to do
> TOMORROW
> in the morning pre poo/hot oil with coconut oil, olive oil mixed with some tea tree, rosmary, and spearmint oil to try to discourage my scalp from flaking quickly (sigh). Sit for 9-12hours under a cap
> In the evening clarify my hair and scalp with I'm thinking just vo5 clarifying shampoo. Also do a tea rinse (I'm thinking green and nettle)
> Immediately apply protein (2 step, or gelatin) rinse and proceed to condition with silk elements dc.
> Sit under dryer, or steam for up to an hour.
> Leave overnight.
> MONDAY
> Morning rinse dc and wash with creme of nature sulfate free shampoo(make sure hair is crazy clean so up to 3 times)
> Rinse with either super diluted into a safe hair range acv, or aloe Vera.
> Spray with treseme heat spray.
> Air dry for a few under a t shirt for about 8 hours or ~60% dry hair.
> Blow dry using re niece method of ends first on high speed medium heat.
> Rest hair for 20 minutes while Flatiron heats up press on about 350-375 one pass. I'm going to have to try to have it straight with no body which I hate lol so that they can clip it correctly.
> 
> Any tips ladies??
> 
> I think this is what I'll do, in the past I don't usually prepoo, clarify or protein before a press when I do it. I usually just condition, wash, leave in, heat protectant, blow and straighten. If I had enough curlformers I'd dry my hair l Iike that for a while and I may still do that keep half my hair under a t shirt, while the other half dries in curlformers for an hour then switch them and blow dry the half that was in the curlformers and curlform the half that was under the shirt lol



Sounds good. How did it turn out?


----------



## Prettymetty

I am 6 days post blowout and it has been raining nonstop the past few days. Thank God for satin scarves, plastic bags and umbrellas  I managed to stay frizz free despite the ugly weather


----------



## nlamr2013

Prettymetty said:


> Sounds good. How did it turn out?



Merkay I finished last night silk wrapped for like 5 minutes an went to bed. The scarf fell 9th my head so my hair never had a chance to lie down. 
pros: my hair feels super silky individually the hairs are straight and my hair had maddd shine. 
Cons:I think my hair is too airy my hair is like super huge. And hasnone ofis usual heaviness. And thehair is big Although I straightened on like 20-25  out of 30.
 I suck at taking pics. 


This morning after the wrap fell off my head



Last night after blow dry. Lol I need to work on the blow dry and it's blurry because this is from a video I recorded




I guess I'm not that upset that the hair has a lot of body as I will be putting flexi rods in after a trim. I just hope they don't give me any grief about trimming it


----------



## Prettymetty

nlamr2013 said:


> Merkay I finished last night silk wrapped for like 5 minutes an went to bed. The scarf fell 9th my head so my hair never had a chance to lie down.
> pros: my hair feels super silky individually the hairs are straight and my hair had maddd shine.
> Cons:I think my hair is too airy my hair is like super huge. And hasnone ofis usual heaviness. And thehair is big Although I straightened on like 20-25  out of 30.
> I suck at taking pics.
> 
> 
> This morning after the wrap fell off my head
> View attachment 290851
> 
> 
> Last night after blow dry. Lol I need to work on the blow dry and it's blurry because this is from a video I recorded
> View attachment 290853
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I'm not that upset that the hair has a lot of body as I will be putting flexi rods in after a trim. I just hope they don't give me any grief about trimming it



Wow you have a lot of hair! I would've given up half way through  It looks great


----------



## nlamr2013

Oh!  But I will keep the routine because when I was air drying I was playing with my edges and they were laying down so smoothly.  My hair is really moisturized.


----------



## nlamr2013

Prettymetty said:


> Wow you have a lot of hair! I would've given up half way through  It looks great



Lol thank you.  I kinda gave up on the blow dry in the front
I may leave the straightening to someone else just make sure I condition on my own before going lol


----------



## Prettymetty

In its natural state my hair has no shine, but when I straighten it I get bling. This is a bun secured with a  expandable Ponytailer by Scunci. I love this thing


----------



## Jace032000

I'm convinced I have heat damage and I'm looking for something that offers more protection when I blow dry or flat iron.  Has anyone tried these chi products? I picked them up at ULTA when they were on sale.


----------



## Prettymetty

Bumping for Jace


----------



## Prettymetty

I got my hair done on 12/23. Is it too soon to get it done again on 1/6? That's 2 weeks. I usually only get one blowout each month, but New Year's Eve did a number on my hair


----------



## mz.rae

Went to the salon again a few weeks ago. She said I had 3 inches worth of split ends. I didn't let her cut that much because I wasn't too sure about that. I must say my hair is behaving more now, will probably get the rest cut off when I go back this month.


----------



## Prettymetty

mz.rae said:


> Went to the salon again a few weeks ago. She said I had 3 inches worth of split ends. I didn't let her cut that much because I wasn't too sure about that. I must say my hair is behaving more now, will probably get the rest cut off when I go back this month.
> 
> View attachment 291617



Your ends look great. I don't know what 3 inches of split ends look like, but I call BS.


----------



## Jace032000

Prettymetty said:


> Your ends look great. I don't know what 3 inches of split ends look like, but I call BS.


  same here?!


----------



## mz.rae

Prettymetty said:


> Your ends look great. I don't know what 3 inches of split ends look like, but I call BS.



Thank you! That's why I didn't let her cut that much off. I was looking at my ends at home and they looked fine to me. I'm wondering if this has to do with the fact that she just graduated from beauty school not too long ago, and this is her first job as a stylist. I like the results I get from her, she is the first person to get my natural hair straight like I like it. But I'm considering trying out this guy who is really into healthy hair, and I like his work that I've seen.


----------



## NefertariBlu

Not sure if I'm in the right thread, but I want some advice on blow drying. I got my hair pressed on Christmas Eve for my lc and role it looks nice it doesn't hold a curl and I can't really do much with it.  It isn't bone straight because I don't allow my hair to get that straight.

I'm thinking of blow drying to keep my  hair stretched as my hair suffers with splits and ssk when it's curly. I find that I s&d  often to keep on top of it.  That's working but I feel that keeping it stretched more would cut down on the ssk.

my hair is 4C,  if that helps. 

The thing is, my hair feels really dry after blow drying. Is there  a way to not making it feel so dry?

How long did a blow out last?  How is it maintained?


----------



## Eboni801

NefertariBlu said:


> Not sure if I'm in the right thread, but I want some advice on blow drying. I got my hair pressed on Christmas Eve for my lc and role it looks nice it doesn't hold a curl and I can't really do much with it.  It isn't bone straight because I don't allow my hair to get that straight.  I'm thinking of blow drying to keep my  hair stretched as my hair suffers with splits and ssk when it's curly. I find that I s&d  often to keep on top of it.  That's working but I feel that keeping it stretched more would cut down on the ssk.  my hair is 4C,  if that helps.  The thing is, my hair feels really dry after blow drying. Is there  a way to not making it feel so dry?  How long did a blow out last?  How is it maintained?



My last blow out and straighten was my best since my relaxed days. I think the key was having minimal product on my hair and dc'ing overnight with sm manuka honey, which made my hair super soft. I kept my hair straight for almost 2 weeks though I did start to have some reversion.


----------



## Prettymetty

NefertariBlu said:


> Not sure if I'm in the right thread, but I want some advice on blow drying. I got my hair pressed on Christmas Eve for my lc and role it looks nice it doesn't hold a curl and I can't really do much with it.  It isn't bone straight because I don't allow my hair to get that straight.
> 
> I'm thinking of blow drying to keep my  hair stretched as my hair suffers with splits and ssk when it's curly. I find that I s&d  often to keep on top of it.  That's working but I feel that keeping it stretched more would cut down on the ssk.
> 
> my hair is 4C,  if that helps.
> 
> The thing is, my hair feels really dry after blow drying. Is there  a way to not making it feel so dry?
> 
> How long did a blow out last?  How is it maintained?



I'm 4b/c and my blowouts last about a month. I prepoo overnight with aloe vera juice and coconut oil. Then I shampoo and deep condition (Nexxus Emergencee) followed by Keracare Humecto. Once my hair is clean I add Chi Silk Infusion and blow it out with a paddle brush. I actually get it done at a Dominican salon. I don't have the patience to do it myself and I honestly haven't perfected the blowdry technique on natural hair.


----------



## MzRhonda

Eboni801 said:


> My last blow out and straighten was my best since my relaxed days. I think the key was having minimal product on my hair and dc'ing overnight with sm manuka honey, which made my hair super soft. I kept my hair straight for almost 2 weeks though I did start to have some reversion.



Yes!!!

I was reading this thread http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=431336

and I swear by that method now.......my hair feels wonderful, I can't keep my hands out of my hair. I will never go back to the way I was doing my hair. I use less product and it is a much quicker process.

I prefer my hair straight and I haven't mastered the wash n go yet.

This method gets a


----------



## Eboni801

Prettymetty said:


> I'm 4b/c and my blowouts last about a month. I prepoo overnight with aloe vera juice and coconut oil. Then I shampoo and deep condition (Nexxus Emergencee) followed by Keracare Humecto. Once my hair is clean I add Chi Silk Infusion and blow it out with a paddle brush. I actually get it done at a Dominican salon. I don't have the patience to do it myself and I honestly haven't perfected the blowdry technique on natural hair.



I am still working on my technique but I found this YouTube video that really helped for my blow out.
http://youtu.be/LkdYWro-6wY


----------



## Prettymetty

I got a rollerset yesterday and she blew out my roots. My hair is getting much easier to detangle and rollerset. Usually she has a hard time doing it. I'm still on the search for a deep conditioner that melts tangles.


----------



## mz.rae

Today trying out another salon! I hope he isn't scissor happy, but from his pictures he seems to really be into healthy natural hair versus just trimming ends and flat ironing. Will post the final look when done.


----------



## mz.rae

Here's the finished look! I think he did a really good job. He informed me of all the products he was using and their purpose. And he explained the different procedures that he does. I am very pleased with the service so far. He did say something about my ends and when I told him they were last trimmed a few weeks ago he was shocked and said it didn't look like they did a thorough job. He said next time I come in he was going to do a steam treatment on my hair so he can really get a look at my ends. I like that he wasn't pushy and has a good knowledge of healthy hair practices. I will be going back to him on the 31st.


----------



## Prettymetty

Have any of you used Alter Ego as a Dc before you straightened your hair? I have a huge tub of it and I need to use it before I buy anything else.


----------



## jprayze

Prettymetty said:


> Have any of you used Alter Ego as a Dc before you straightened your hair? I have a huge tub of it and I need to use it before I buy anything else.



Alter ego just goes on your scalp so you can still put something else on the length of your hair.  I use it before straightening.


----------



## Blairx0

mz.rae said:


> Here's the finished look! I think he did a really good job. He informed me of all the products he was using and their purpose. And he explained the different procedures that he does. I am very pleased with the service so far. He did say something about my ends and when I told him they were last trimmed a few weeks ago he was shocked and said it didn't look like they did a thorough job. He said next time I come in he was going to do a steam treatment on my hair so he can really get a look at my ends. I like that he wasn't pushy and has a good knowledge of healthy hair practices. I will be going back to him on the 31st.
> 
> View attachment 292655



not a member of this thread, but had to pop in and say that sounds like a great experience. I wish I could find someone like that in Chicago.


----------



## Prettymetty

I misted my ends with aloe vera juice so my hair isn't bone straight anymore. It has some texture now so my buns will look fuller.


----------



## mz.rae

Blairx0 said:


> not a member of this thread, but had to pop in and say that sounds like a great experience. I wish I could find someone like that in Chicago.



Yes, I'm really pleased with the results and service. I really hope you are able to find someone, I know a good stylist can be really hard to find.


----------



## Prettymetty

How often are you ladies trimming or dusting? I get one professional trim a year, but I do a search and destroy every few months.


----------



## Britt

Prettymetty said:


> How often are you ladies trimming or dusting? I get one professional trim a year, but I do a search and destroy every few months.


 
I'm a new natural, but I've had my hair trimmed 2x so far. I got a trim the other day and that was exactly 3 months from my last trim. I'll prob get another trim between 12-16 weeks.


----------



## Victorian

Rejoining LHCF after being away for a long time.  I included a hair goal in my yearly goals for 2015 so I wanted to return to the land of the hair-obsessed 
I've been primarily wearing my hair straight for years now (I'm sure I posted in this thread in the past a bunch of times), but I want to take things to the next level on length retention and doing some better styling.

My recent change to my regimen is curling my hair with the flat iron as I straighten it.  I really like that it gives me a more voluminous look, as my hair is very fine and not thick.  I haven't quite mastered getting perfectly smooth curls (I still get those weird bumps and angles sometimes) but that's what I'll be working on.

I also want to learn how to wrap my hair, as I know going to bed in a bun/ponytail all the time isn't great for my mid-lengths.


----------



## SlimPickinz

Victorian that's how I curl my hair. It takes practice but soon you'll be curling with your eyes closed. I just got a heavier flat iron and I'm still getting used to the weight.


----------



## kupenda

Prettymetty said:


> How often are you ladies trimming or dusting? I get one professional trim a year, but I do a search and destroy every few months.



Im ashamed to say I havent had a trim since September or December of 2013. I've dusted and whatnot on my own. And my stylist trimmed my bangs in October. But thats it. Id like to get a trim two to four times a year, as I frequently have drama with my ends


----------



## Nefertiti0906

I've consistently been a straight haired natural since September 2014, getting my hair done every 2-3 weeks.

My hair dresser blow drys my hair and then she curls it with a curling iron. She does straighten my edges around the perimeter of my head. 

The only thing now that I'm still seeking is a moisturizer. I bought the Moroccan brand argan oil but I'm not sure if it will do any good because it's an oil. I'm also massaging my edges with castor oil. Actually  not sure if I need a moisturizer...

If you ladies have any suggestion for a moisturizer for my strands, it would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Prettymetty

^^^Neutrogena silk touch cream is really light and it moisturizes my hair really well. Other than that I use Hello Hydration conditioner mixed with aloe juice


----------



## Adiatasha

I went for a consult with a natural hair salon in south Florida

I was inquiring about a blowout.
She said that they wash your hair.. Add a treatment then place you under the dryer to get some of the moisture out and then blowdry.

I've always had my hair blowdried wet. The way they are describing seems like I'll have breakage. I have 4c APL hair .

Thoughts anyone?


----------



## ajargon02

Adiatasha said:


> I went for a consult with a natural hair salon in south Florida
> 
> I was inquiring about a blowout.
> She said that they wash your hair.. Add a treatment then place you under the dryer to get some of the moisture out and then blowdry.
> 
> I've always had my hair blowdried wet. The way they are describing seems like I'll have breakage. I have 4c APL hair .
> 
> Thoughts anyone?



I am worried about all that heat & all the moisture blow drying 2x will suck out of your hair. Now I don't use heat, so I am not the best one to ask. Maybe someone can come in here and give you some advice.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

Adiatasha said:


> I went for a consult with a natural hair salon in south Florida  I was inquiring about a blowout. She said that they wash your hair.. Add a treatment then place you under the dryer to get some of the moisture out and then blowdry.  I've always had my hair blowdried wet. The way they are describing seems like I'll have breakage. I have 4c APL hair .  Thoughts anyone?



Sounds about right. After my stylist washes/conditions my hair, she applies a heat protectant, put it in 2 big twists with clips at the base (to apply tension). I sit under the dryer for 30 mins then she blow dries my hair straight with a paddle brush for about 3-5 minutes. Cuts down on the amount of direct heat usage.


----------



## Adiatasha

lulu97 said:


> Sounds about right. After my stylist washes/conditions my hair, she applies a heat protectant, put it in 2 big twists with clips at the base (to apply tension). I sit under the dryer for 30 mins then she blow dries my hair straight with a paddle brush for about 3-5 minutes. Cuts down on the amount of direct heat usage.



Thanks. I will give it a try


----------



## Prettymetty

Adiatasha said:


> I went for a consult with a natural hair salon in south Florida
> 
> I was inquiring about a blowout.
> She said that they wash your hair.. Add a treatment then place you under the dryer to get some of the moisture out and then blowdry.
> 
> I've always had my hair blowdried wet. The way they are describing seems like I'll have breakage. I have 4c APL hair .
> 
> Thoughts anyone?


I have 4c apl as and all they do is shampoo, towel dry and blow dry my hair with a round brush. Every now and then I get a roller set and she blows my roots afterwards. Her technique is on point so I don't get breakage unless she is rough with my rollerset.


----------



## Prettymetty

I'm looking forward to my blowout tomorrow


----------



## mz.rae

Went back to the guy who did my hair last time. He deep conditioned my hair and used a lot of products to help with my dry scalp. He took a look at my ends and only trimmed a little bit. So I'm with the person that called bs on the girl from the other salon that said I had 3 inches worth of split ends. I think I have finally found someone I want to stick with.


----------



## coolsista-paris

mz.rae said:


> Went back to the guy who did my hair last time. He deep conditioned my hair and used a lot of products to help with my dry scalp. He took a look at my ends and only trimmed a little bit. So I'm with the person that called bs on the girl from the other salon that said I had 3 inches worth of split ends. I think I have finally found someone I want to stick with.



you are lucky you found someone good. i wish i had a good stylist. 
im still a diy er. afraid to trust stylists. :-/


----------



## Kaitlynrs91

I'm so frustrated that I spent all day flag ironing my sisters hair and it poofed up after 5 mins!! What am I missing?! I blow dried, heat protectant and smoothing serum, flat iron on 350-375! And comb chase method


----------



## ronie

Kaitlynrs91 said:


> I'm so frustrated that I spent all day flag ironing my sisters hair and it poofed up after 5 mins!! What am I missing?! I blow dried, heat protectant and smoothing serum, flat iron on 350-375! And comb chase method


Maybe a super duper moisturizing deep conditioner before you started. Also, as a high porosity girl, I need some type of protein in my deep conditioner to reduce frizz. Although the focus should be on moisture, I use a moderate amount of protein before straightening. Or it could be that her hair is very resistant, and you needed to increase the heat. Hope next time is better. At least you didn't damage her hair.


----------



## Prettymetty

mz.rae said:


> Went back to the guy who did my hair last time. He deep conditioned my hair and used a lot of products to help with my dry scalp. He took a look at my ends and only trimmed a little bit. So I'm with the person that called bs on the girl from the other salon that said I had 3 inches worth of split ends. I think I have finally found someone I want to stick with.
> 
> View attachment 295481



That was me  I'm glad you found a good stylist. I'm happy with my Dominican lady, but I would love a more gentle stylist that specialized in kinky natural hair. I wish I lived closer to Reniece or Moknowshair


----------



## HappyAtLast

So I'm OFFICIALLY here.  I have finally given up the battle against SSKs.  The last time I gave up the battle, I folded and re-relaxed after 21 months post.  I don't want that to happen again.  I long-term transitioned, now I'm almost 25 months post and the SSKs have been rearing their ugly head for many months.  I've been snipping here and there, but it's no good - no amount of moisture, sealing, acv, ajv, no/low manipulation is preventing these SSKs.  The only way to defeat them is to keep my hair straight. (I've been experimenting with this.) 

2 days ago I trimmed A LOT, like I'm back to a little above APL -- I was way below it.  I blow dried and then did 2 passes on 380.  I used It's a 10 when I blow dried and Keracare Cream Press when I flat ironed.  It came out great!

Next time I'm going to skip the blow dryer and just stretch my hair overnight.  I'm experimenting with Keracare Overnight Moisturizing Treatment on my straight hair.  Any other support or suggestions would be greatly appreciated!

I hope to be BSB by December.  I was aiming for MBL, but after this cut, I don't see it happening.


----------



## Jace032000

HappyAtLast said:


> So I'm OFFICIALLY here.  I have finally given up the battle against SSKs.  The last time I gave up the battle, I folded and re-relaxed after 21 months post.  I don't want that to happen again.  I long-term transitioned, now I'm almost 25 months post and the SSKs have been rearing their ugly head for many months.  I've been snipping here and there, but it's no good - no amount of moisture, sealing, acv, ajv, no/low manipulation is preventing these SSKs.  The only way to defeat them is to keep my hair straight. (I've been experimenting with this.)  2 days ago I trimmed A LOT, like I'm back to a little above APL -- I was way below it.  I blow dried and then did 2 passes on 380.  I used It's a 10 when I blow dried and Keracare Cream Press when I flat ironed.  It came out great!  Next time I'm going to skip the blow dryer and just stretch my hair overnight.  I'm experimenting with Keracare Overnight Moisturizing Treatment on my straight hair.  Any other support or suggestions would be greatly appreciated!  I hope to be BSB by December.  I was aiming for MBL, but after this cut, I don't see it happening.



Welcome!!
I've been wearing my hair straight for 2 years and rarely ever see a SSK!


----------



## Prettymetty

I have worn back to back blowouts since October.  When I washed my hair this week I noticed that my curl pattern is much looser. I may actually be able to rock a wash and go in the near future without ssks. I went from 4c to a loose 4a. 

I'm taking a month off from blowouts so that I can strengthen my hair. My colored ends need a lot of love.


----------



## LdyKamz

So I'm going to hang out in here with you guys! I am just tired of all the tangles ssk's and not retaining length. Last month I decided that I should start stretching my hair more and letting go of the wash n go's even though I love them. 

I just need to get a good technique down and who better to learn from than all you lovely ladies in here. Last night I blew my hair out and it got so straight, especially the roots and even the ends...except my ends are starting to poof and frizz. I was going to flat iron tonight (got too tired yesterday) but I feel like that's out the window now with the way my ends look. How do I get a straight(er) blow out on my ends?


----------



## HappyAtLast

Jace032000 said:


> Welcome!!
> I've been wearing my hair straight for 2 years and rarely ever see a SSK!


That's what I'm talking about!


----------



## LdyKamz

Just bought heat protectants Tresemme Keratin smooth and it's a 10 leave in with keratin never tried that one before. Now I can't wait until Saturday to blow dry again. I'm doing weekly blow dry's. Does anyone think that's too much heat?


----------



## Prettymetty

I might attempt to straighten my own hair next time. It won't be for a few weeks so I have lots of time to watch and learn on youtube.


----------



## Kaitlynrs91

I need a new flat iron... Suggestions?


----------



## Prettymetty

Sedu Revolution is great. I got mine from folica.com. A cheaper alternative is the Jilbere from Sally's.  It works just as well for 1/3 of the price.


----------



## LdyKamz

Kaitlynrs91 said:


> I need a new flat iron... Suggestions?



Me too. I've been looking at the Babyliss Tourmaline Steam one.


----------



## ForestRose

Hey ladies. Im seriously considering this. My hair doesn't seem to cooperate. Some growth but not anything that have a song and dance about. 

I'm thinking its because of the tangles I get. Finger detangling still doesn't limit them. The other day I combed out my hair (for a few months I mainly finger detangled) and I massive chunk of shed hair came out meaning that the only thing finger detangling is doing for me is keeping my shed hair in place.

I have 4b/4c. My hair is pretty thick but I get a lot of breakage. No heat often atm either. Do you think this would work for me seeing as I'm trying to grow it out? Or should i just think of another way? 

Thank you for reading.


----------



## LdyKamz

Kaitlynrs91 I just bought the CHI Air Classic 1" Tourmaline Ceramic Flat Iron. Got lucky and got it at Target on clearance for $49.99. Going to flat iron this weekend. Wish me luck!


----------



## Prettymetty

xxlaurenxx said:


> Hey ladies. Im seriously considering this. My hair doesn't seem to cooperate. Some growth but not anything that have a song and dance about.
> 
> I'm thinking its because of the tangles I get. Finger detangling still doesn't limit them. The other day I combed out my hair (for a few months I mainly finger detangled) and I massive chunk of shed hair came out meaning that the only thing finger detangling is doing for me is keeping my shed hair in place.
> 
> I have 4b/4c. My hair is pretty thick but I get a lot of breakage. No heat often atm either. Do you think this would work for me seeing as I'm trying to grow it out? Or should i just think of another way?
> 
> Thank you for reading.



I am also a 4bc. My hair didn't start retaining length until I started getting it rollerset and blown out. I keep my hair stretched at all times. Wash and gos are a no for our hair. When my hair isn't straight I wear it in jumbo braids under a wig. Try to find a good natural stylist in your area that has the patience to detangle and straighten your hair gentlty.


----------



## MzRhonda

Kaitlynrs91 said:


> I need a new flat iron... Suggestions?



Kaitlynrs91

I got this flat iron from Amazon and love it!







http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001MA0QY2/ref=od_aui_detailpages00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## naija24

can you be a straight haired natural with just 3 inches of hair? I may have asked this before, i can't remember :O

I have a colleague with gorgeous but really fine short hair. she's natural as well. she does wet wraps to make her hair lay flat, almost like halle berry's hair kind of. it's really cute and i'm jealous because i'd love to do that but my hair is too coarse.


----------



## MzRhonda

naija24 said:


> can you be a straight haired natural with just 3 inches of hair? I may have asked this before, i can't remember :O
> 
> I have a colleague with gorgeous but really fine short hair. she's natural as well. she does *wet wraps to make her hair lay flat*, almost like halle berry's hair kind of. it's really cute and i'm jealous because i'd love to do that but my hair is too coarse.



I had a beautician tell me to do wet wraps on my short natural hair but I just can't get it to lay flat and straight without being poofy so I blow dry and flat iron to continue the same short style/cut I had when I was relaxed.


----------



## SlimPickinz

My hair needs a break from being straight. This winter has been way too harsh on my hair & it is super dry.


----------



## jprayze

MzRhonda said:


> I had a beautician tell me to do wet wraps on my short natural hair but I just can't get it to lay flat and straight without being poofy so I blow dry and flat iron to continue the same short style/cut I had when I was relaxed.



I used to do it this all the time.  I would tie 2 scarfs on it to keep it flat while it dried.


----------



## Adiatasha

Flat twist out on blow dried hair.
I HAVE to keep my hair stretched to prevent SSK and split ends abound

I just cut off almost 1 1/2 inch of my hair due to knots and split ends.. Sigh

I'm heaving moisturizing and heavy sealing my ends twice a day


----------



## HappyAtLast

Adiatasha said:


> Flat twist out on blow dried hair.
> I HAVE to keep my hair stretched to prevent SSK and split ends abound
> 
> I just cut off almost 1 1/2 inch of my hair due to knots and split ends.. Sigh
> 
> I'm heaving moisturizing and heavy sealing my ends twice a day



Preettttyyyyyyy!
Those darn ssk are why i just recently joined this thread too!


----------



## Adiatasha

HappyAtLast said:


> Preettttyyyyyyy! Those darn ssk are why i just recently joined this thread too!



Thanks 
How are you combatting them???

I'm moisturing with Beautiful Curls shea butter curl enhancing leave in conditioner and then sealing with shea butter.

I wonder if that's heavy enough?

HappyAtLast


----------



## HappyAtLast

Adiatasha said:


> Thanks
> How are you combatting them???
> 
> I'm moisturing with Beautiful Curls shea butter curl enhancing leave in conditioner and then sealing with shea butter.
> 
> I wonder if that's heavy enough?
> 
> HappyAtLast



So far I'm flat ironing and moisturizing with Cantu Shea Butter and sealing with Crisco. This combo works like a champ on my air dried stretched hair but doesn't seem as effective in moisturizing my flat ironed hair. (Air dried stretched hair still gives me ssk.)

But this is what I have on hand, not necessarily what Im in love with. So far no new ssk, though. I just need to find something where the moisturized feel actually lasts longer.


----------



## coolsista-paris

when i was natural at the beginning everyone said "no heat or you hair will never retain".... i stayed no heat for over 3 years with very bad retention!

when i started streching with heat... and dusting : bingo  !!!! i started retaining .

i didnt have to flat iron, but at least tension blow dry.

i have 4b , fine to medium strands with high density.

my hair does better straight (less ssk). 
so on december 2013 i relaxed my 5 year natural hair . thinking wearing straight hair all the time will make things easier--> stylist did bone straight i hated it so o transitionned from there (im now 15 months post in a week)


----------



## Kaitlynrs91

I usually keep my hair stretched but I try to trim my ends in twists every 4-6 months. I'm due for a trim now but I'm waiting until next week to flat iron and get my trim done. I'm probably going to buy the babyliss pro. I'll keep y'all posted on how it comes out. I'm just hoping it can last longer than an hour smh.


----------



## sgold04

I've limited my ssks by paying special attention to keeping my ends stretched. When washing my hair in sections, I don't allow the hair to just hang free for a while. I wash in 4 twists, re twist, and wrap the twist up like a Bantu knot so the ends are stretched.  I don't do wash n gos (unless I'm prepared for a big trim anyway), and when I do twist out or braids outs, I use perm rods or flexirods on the end.  This has really limited my ssks, in addition to protein treatments and moisture.  

 I usually only wear my hair straight for maybe 3 months out of the year, but now that my hair is longer I'd like to wear it straight more often...eventually. I'm in crochet braids until May.


----------



## Prettymetty

My Kerastase Oleo Relax Masque is here  Tomorrow is wash day. I can't wait to try it.


----------



## Adiatasha

How is everyone blowdrying? With a brush or comb attachment? Which is better on the hair?


----------



## Prettymetty

^^^I plan on buying a comb attachment. I am not coordinated enough to use a paddle brush or round brush.


----------



## jprayze

I use the comb attachment with Paul Mitchell super skinny serum.  Here's the results without even flat ironing...love that stuff!


----------



## Prettymetty

Your color is gorgeous jprayze  Do you color it?


----------



## SlimPickinz

Adiatasha said:


> How is everyone blowdrying? With a brush or comb attachment? Which is better on the hair?


I use a comb attachment or my knockoff denman brush


----------



## SlimPickinz

Didn't want to straighten my hair but I have a funeral to attend tmrw. I'll should be finished by 1am, if I start right this minute.


----------



## jprayze

Prettymetty said:


> Your color is gorgeous jprayze  Do you color it?




Thanks!  It's Sun-in!  I've been using it for years.


----------



## Prettymetty

I am so getting some of that!! How long does it take to see a change in color? jprayze


----------



## oneastrocurlie

How are you ladies moisture or keeping your hair from drying out between flat ironing sessions?

I'm getting my first flat iron in almost a year tomorrow and I keep thinking to myself how am I going to keep it moisturized. I'm in wash and gos and twist outs so I use refresher sprays daily.


----------



## ManeStreet

oneastrocurlie said:


> How are you ladies moisture or keeping your hair from drying out between flat ironing sessions?  I'm getting my first flat iron in almost a year tomorrow and I keep thinking to myself how am I going to keep it moisturized. I'm in wash and gos and twist outs so I use refresher sprays daily.



I apply a bit of water based leave in. I use kinky curly knot today cause it doesn't make my hair too oily/heavy and it doesn't make it revert. And I apply a few drops of pure Argan oil or avocado oil as needed. Pretty much I suggest experimenting with a tiny bit of leave in because depending on the product it could make your hair revert.


----------



## Prettymetty

I use Neutrogena Silk Touch cream.  I only need a tiny bit every other day.


----------



## jprayze

[USER=406999]Prettymetty[/USER];21155909 said:
			
		

> I am so getting some of that!! How long does it take to see a change in color? jprayze



1st use you will see a difference once you blow dry and it will gradually get lighter.  I use it about twice a month.  It works with whatever the natural undertones of your hair are-- red or gold.  It's less than $4 at Walmart  

My natural hair color is dark brown.


----------



## NefertariBlu

I blow dried my hair yesterday using the tension method and I also used a paddle brush.

Whilst the brush did get my hair straight, I noticed a lot of breakage. I'm not going to use a brush again as it caused to much damage.

I noticed hair coming out even when I styled my hair.  

I guy it blow dried at the hairdressers two weeks ago and my hair was so much straighter but I didn't have any breakage. She used a pik attachment so my roots could get straighter.

My hair is more like stretched  4c  hair; it's still poof.  When I fit it done it was like a light press. I think I'll try with the comb attachment.


----------



## missliberia

I straightened my hair last night after losing my mind and trying a twist out again.  Loving my flowiness.


----------



## naija24

has anyone here tried being a straight haired natural without heat? I'm considering straightening my hair for retention with ecostyler gel until may when i can stretch it with other methods once its longer.


----------



## Prettymetty

naija24 said:


> has anyone here tried being a straight haired natural without heat? I'm considering straightening my hair for retention with ecostyler gel until may when i can stretch it with other methods once its longer.



Sometimes me and dd stretch our hair with braids. We are both 4b. The plaits take out most of the bulk and shrinkage.

Here is a pic of a braid stretched bun. It almost looks like I blowdried it


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

naija24 said:


> has anyone here tried being a straight haired natural without heat? I'm considering straightening my hair for retention with ecostyler gel until may when i can stretch it with other methods once its longer.



I stretch my hair using the banding method sometimes if I'm not blow-drying to stretch. Banding works very well IMO.


----------



## HappyAtLast

Hey, Ladies.  The *It's a 10 leave-in* (purple cap) isn't giving me that WOW detangling that many of ya'll have talked about.  I've used it on 2 different occasions, and nothing!

For those of you who It's a 10 didn't work for in detangling, did you find another leave-in (that's safe for flat ironing) that worked?  I'm trying to use this because I know it's safe for flat ironing.  I need a substitute, though, that will actually give me good slip - like my beloved Aussie Moist conditioner.  I need to be able to easily comb through my hair as I prepare it for stretching.


----------



## Evolving78

HappyAtLast said:


> Hey, Ladies.  The It's a 10 leave-in (purple cap) isn't giving me that WOW detangling that many of ya'll have talked about.  I've used it on 2 different occasions, and nothing!  For those of you who It's a 10 didn't work for in detangling, did you find another leave-in (that's safe for flat ironing) that worked?  I'm trying to use this because I know it's safe for flat ironing.  I need a substitute, though, that will actually give me good slip - like my beloved Aussie Moist conditioner.  I need to be able to easily comb through my hair as I prepare it for stretching.


  it's not the greatest when it comes to detangling, but it's great for a heat protectant and to use as a leave in.


----------



## SlimPickinz

Ladies I think this chapter of my hair journey is over. It's time for me to stop being lazy and just be a curly girl  I have to figure out a method to reduce SSK's and tangles. I probably just need more moisture but I'm lazy and have no desire to DC for more than 5 minutes. I love my straight hair though, always & forever.


----------



## daviine

SlimPickinz said:


> Ladies I think this chapter of my hair journey is over. It's time for me to stop being lazy and just be a curly girl  I have to figure out a method to reduce SSK's and tangles. I probably just need more moisture but I'm lazy and have no desire to DC for more than 5 minutes. I love my straight hair though, always & forever.



Say it ain't so! I'm in this thread because I need a way to cut back on all the tangles. I mostly air dry and wear my hair in a bun. But I don't know what I'm doing wrong so I thought I'd come here to see if being a straight natural is the solution.


----------



## SlimPickinz

daviine said:


> Say it ain't so! I'm in this thread because I need a way to cut back on all the tangles. I mostly air dry and wear my hair in a bun. But I don't know what I'm doing wrong so I thought I'd come here to see if being a straight natural is the solution.


That was my solution. I was referring to my curly hair that tangles & is full of SSK's. Sorry. I was on the phone listening to a customer complain that her stove doesn't fit. But because my hair is down my back I do get knots and tangles but nothing serious.


----------



## coolsista-paris

naija24 said:


> has anyone here tried being a straight haired natural without heat? I'm considering straightening my hair for retention with ecostyler gel until may when i can stretch it with other methods once its longer.



with gel???? whats your method???
 when i put that type of gel my hair curls back. its very soft but will curl up.


----------



## daviine

SlimPickinz said:


> That was my solution. I was referring to my curly hair that tangles & is full of SSK's. Sorry. I was on the phone listening to a customer complain that her stove doesn't fit. But because my hair is down my back I do get knots and tangles but nothing serious.



Okay. I see what you mean. I don't really want to wear my hair straight on a regular basis. I've never even worn my hair straight since going natural. I prefer to be curly but I really don't have time to wear it and style it.  And I really don't have time to be detangling and all that.  I've been lazy which translates to neglecting my hair so I guess I'm gonna have to try this way.


----------



## Prettymetty

Does anyone flatiron without blowdrying first? I could stretch my hair in braids, then flatiron small sections. I'm just afraid I won't have as much body.


----------



## havilland

Prettymetty said:


> Does anyone flatiron without blowdrying first? I could stretch my hair in braids, then flatiron small sections. I'm just afraid I won't have as much body.



I always blow dry first.  I would like to air dry...but since I have been natural, I'm afraid it won't get straight enough.


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle

Prettymetty said:


> Does anyone flatiron without blowdrying first? I could stretch my hair in braids, then flatiron small sections. I'm just afraid I won't have as much body.



Prettymetty I used to straighten without blowdrying first. The results were the same, however I would get more breakage due to detangling on dry hair (my hair tangles easily). If it's easy for you to comb through on dry hair before hitting it with the iron then I would go for it. Definitely a great way to cut down on heat usage. For myself, blow drying first is less damaging.


----------



## SlimPickinz

Prettymetty said:


> Does anyone flatiron without blowdrying first? I could stretch my hair in braids, then flatiron small sections. I'm just afraid I won't have as much body.


I've done it both ways. I would do small tight braids on damp hair, if I'm air drying. I prefer to flat iron though. That's way too much time. I get the same body, volume & movement though. It's the products that affect volume for me.


----------



## SlimPickinz

naija24 when I had a twa I rocked mine. I wasn't worried about straightening. I think if you perfect a wrap set you could do it without heat.


----------



## naija24

SlimPickinz thanks. I decided to wait until the warmer months of June/July to straighten. By then I'll have close to 3-4 inches and I'll feel more comfortable straightening my hair. I'm just upset because the back of my head grows the slowest and for me the nape is way more important in terms of feeling like your hair is growing.


----------



## divinerae

Anybody else sad that warm weather and humidity is coming? I wasted so much of the winter trying to do wash and goes and all I got was a bunch of ssk! My hair has been doing so much better with a rotation of flat ironing and roller setting these past few weeks.


----------



## naija24

How is this possible?? Did she use a micro flat iron? A pressing comb??

Help!! I want this style too!!


----------



## FollicleFanatic

naija24 said:


> How is this possible?? Did she use a micro flat iron? A pressing comb??
> 
> Help!! I want this style too!!



Hm my guess is a pressing comb then those really small Marcel irons.


----------



## naija24

FollicleFanatic said:


> Hm my guess is a pressing comb then those really small Marcel irons.



Do you think that style is possible on just 1 inch to 1.5 inches of hair?


----------



## ag00

divinerae said:


> Anybody else sad that warm weather and humidity is coming? I wasted so much of the winter trying to do wash and goes and all I got was a bunch of ssk! My hair has been doing so much better with a rotation of flat ironing and roller setting these past few weeks.



I actually plan on keeping my hair flat ironed this summer. Usually I have my hair blown out but in this hot Texas heat, I don't feel like dealing with all that hair, making me more hot and sweatier then normal. To accomplish this, I will be upping the quantity of grease in my regular straightening process.


----------



## SlimPickinz

I keep toying with the idea of not straightening my hair. Then the weekend comes and i cant wait to blow dry my baby. Straight hair is definitely for me.


----------



## naija24

coolsista-paris said:


> with gel???? whats your method???
> when i put that type of gel my hair curls back. its very soft but will curl up.



I saw it on youtube. You use Eco Styler Gel and brush it through your curls VERY SLOWLY. then wrap it overnight. It lays flat and it lasts until you wash your hair. I really like it it when I need to switch it up. 

I think come May I'll have about 2.5 inches of hair and I'm gonna be a straight haired natural. I seriously miss straight hair. Idk why but it just looks and feels nicer. At least when my hair is this short. It's either that or I get in braids come June. 

I was looking at old photos of my hair growth in 2013 the last time I bc'ed. I went from BC to neck length in 9 months. I'm on month 3!! So I'm hoping my growth is similar this time.


----------



## SlimPickinz

SlimPickinz said:


> I keep toying with the idea of not straightening my hair. Then the weekend comes and i cant wait to blow dry my baby. Straight hair is definitely for me.


Less than 3 days & I want to wash my hair out.


----------



## Prettymetty

I am looking forward to my blowout next month. I haven't straightened my mane since January!


----------



## aviddiva77

Hmmm. I may buy the yellow bird blow dryer again. This one I bought from Ross that has "ions" has never gotten my hair as straight as the yellow bird. I've used 4 different heat protectants and my hair (especially my ends) come out puffy, dry, and curly. It's not lack of trimming. My hair is fine when I do bantu knots without heat. Maybe I'll let a professional press it out.


----------



## LdyKamz

I haven't posted in here in a while but I am back because I've only straightened a few times and my curl pattern has changed. My hair was already a looser texture in the very front and very back. And from the first few times of straightening those parts are even more loose! Has this happened to anyone else's hair. I imagine this is to be expected but how do you deal with it when you want to wear your hair curly? Rollersets?


----------



## ag00

aviddiva77 said:


> Hmmm. I may buy the yellow bird blow dryer again. This one I bought from Ross that has "ions" has never gotten my hair as straight as the yellow bird. I've used 4 different heat protectants and my hair (especially my ends) come out puffy, dry, and curly. It's not lack of trimming. My hair is fine when I do bantu knots without heat. Maybe I'll let a professional press it out.



I've heard the Yellowbird is really good. But since you're going for a non-ionic dryer, you might want to try the Gold N' Hot. It's got a good rating and lots of great reviews.


----------



## ckisland

KammyGirl said:


> I haven't posted in here in a while but I am back because I've only straightened a few times and my curl pattern has changed. My hair was already a looser texture in the very front and very back. And from the first few times of straightening those parts are even more loose! Has this happened to anyone else's hair. I imagine this is to be expected but how do you deal with it when you want to wear your hair curly? Rollersets?


Depends on how loose your hair is now. Twistouts and flattwistouts with perm rods work great on extremely heat trained/damaged and transitioning hair. But my hair is very coily and (was) very kinky. If it loosens, it's still going to be curly !! Seeing transitioners with relaxed hair be able to achieve natural hair styles has cured my fear of losing my curl pattern . But shrinkage is the bane of my existence, so


----------



## LdyKamz

I did a perm rod set and it came out really cute but that was before I realized how loose my curl pattern was in the back. I'ts more wavy now than curly and the front - forget about it. It never even had a defined pattern. Lol I just didn't want to have to set my hair every time I wanted to wear it curly. This isn't going to stop me from straightening my hair this weekend though!


----------



## lux10023

So instead of the salon visit to length check..it took 2 hours but i straightened by hair myself...it came out beautifully...so nice that i feel i did a better job than my usual stylist

also..protein is what my hair was missing..ever since i upped the protein my strands are much healthier...smdhh i wish i wouldve done this yrs ago....as you can see and feel the difference..i have no split ends..my hair is not splitting up the shaft as it is much healthier and stronger....against heat and manipulation....break thruuuu!!!!


----------



## ckisland

divinerae said:


> Anybody else sad that warm weather and humidity is coming? I wasted so much of the winter trying to do wash and goes and all I got was a bunch of ssk! My hair has been doing so much better with a rotation of flat ironing and roller setting these past few weeks.


*Raises hand* I am!!! It's been raining so much (it being April and all ) . A part of me wants to straighten now, and another part of me wants to wait until May. 

I love my straightened hair so much! I can to ponytails and buns and clip it up!! I can't do jack with my TWA !! I need to save up about $60 and go buck wild at Marshall's! I need a decent flatiron, and magical DC, and a good serum. Last time I straightened, I felt like I was putting my hair in danger with my raggedy tools


----------



## MzRhonda

naija24 said:


> I saw it on youtube. You use Eco Styler Gel and brush it through your curls VERY SLOWLY. then wrap it overnight. It lays flat and it lasts until you wash your hair. I really like it it when I need to switch it up.
> 
> I think come May I'll have about 2.5 inches of hair and I'm gonna be a straight haired natural. I seriously miss straight hair. Idk why but it just looks and feels nicer. At least when my hair is this short. It's either that or I get in braids come June.
> 
> I was looking at old photos of my hair growth in 2013 the last time I bc'ed. I went from BC to neck length in 9 months. I'm on month 3!! So I'm hoping my growth is similar this time.



Do you have the youtube link? @naija24


----------



## Prettymetty

ckisland said:


> *Raises hand* I am!!! It's been raining so much (it being April and all ) . A part of me wants to straighten now, and another part of me wants to wait until May.
> 
> I love my straightened hair so much! I can to ponytails and buns and clip it up!! I can't do jack with my TWA !! I need to save up about $60 and go buck wild at Marshall's! I need a decent flatiron, and magical DC, and a good serum. Last time I straightened, I felt like I was putting my hair in danger with my raggedy tools



I'm not brave enough to straighten my own hair. I tried (and failed) once. My hair poofed before I left the house. Next time I attempt to do my own hair I will airdry in braids instead of using a blowdryer. If it wasn't so humid I would try tonight.


----------



## LdyKamz

Prettymetty said:


> I'm not brave enough to straighten my own hair. I tried (and failed) once. My hair poofed before I left the house. Next time I attempt to do my own hair I will airdry in braids instead of using a blowdryer. If it wasn't so humid I would try tonight.



I fail often!  But I still practice to get my technique down so I can become a pro. I have the blow drying down really good. It's the flat ironing part. I finally got a really good flat iron and now I have to work on smaller sections. I want movement and body and sometimes my hair is missing that. But I almost never wear it down so I haven't minded much.


----------



## Kaitlynrs91

I've been watching a lot of videos of silk blow outs. Seems like a lot of people are using keratin shampoos and conditioners to have that relaxed look. Anyone have any experience with that?


----------



## LdyKamz

Kaitlynrs91 said:


> I've been watching a lot of videos of silk blow outs. Seems like a lot of people are using keratin shampoos and conditioners to have that relaxed look. Anyone have any experience with that?


I don't really have any experience with it. I use a keratin conditioner that I'm sure I don't use correctly - or by the instructions. Lol I just got it because I liked the ingredients for a light protein and my hair likes it too.

Question for everyone, since I straighten I should up my protein right? But how much? When I wasn't straightening I was doing one protein treatment a month. Now, I use a light protein once a week and before I straighten I'll do a harder protein treatment before my moisture dc. Too much protein you think? My hair hasn't reacted yet.


----------



## SlimPickinz

@KammyGirl thats too much protein. Unless your hair is breaking and splitting the weekly light protein is good enough. I was using Aphgee 2 min as my weekly protein.


----------



## LdyKamz

SlimPickinz said:


> @KammyGirl thats too much protein. Unless your hair is breaking and splitting the weekly light protein is good enough. I was using Aphgee 2 min as my weekly protein.


So I can cut the protein dc before the moisture dc on days I straighten? That's great because dcing twice is starting to get on my nerves. 

I was just so worried that my regular  weekly light protein and 1x a month protein dc wouldn't be enough. I'm going to stop now before my hair starts to suffer.


----------



## Prettymetty

I just did my midweek wash and a quick vo5 kiwi lime clarifying conditioner.  My hair is growing nicely, but all the crap I'm using is causing buildup on my strands. I will go back to just using aloe and evoo and see if that helps.


----------



## LdyKamz

I want to wear my hair straight for 2 weeks but I'm also itching to wash my hair again. I get a dry scalp really quickly and then the flakes start which makes my hair look dirty. But when I oil my scalp too much my hair gets limp and gross. I can't win. Any suggestions on how to combat either of these?


----------



## Prettymetty

KammyGirl said:


> I want to wear my hair straight for 2 weeks but I'm also itching to wash my hair again. I get a dry scalp really quickly and then the flakes start which makes my hair look dirty. But when I oil my scalp too much my hair gets limp and gross. I can't win. Any suggestions on how to combat either of these?



I use mn on my scalp twice a week wheny hair is straight.  It keeps the flakes away and it doesn't weigh down my hair. I use it primarily as a growth aid, but it can help extend your blowout as well.


----------



## LdyKamz

Thanks @Prettymetty I'll try that!


----------



## Meemee6223

I had a set back.  my hair broke off of my bangs. I know why. I figured my edges and bangs is what everyone saw so I had to keep them straight... So I flat ironed there a lot. They were so pretty and thick and stretched to my chin. They grow slower than any other section. They had broken to about 1 inch long. Now they're about 2 inches. The rest of my hair is great! The back is almost mid back length. The good thing is I know what I did wrong. I wish I would've protective styled my bangs then like I have to now. Live and learn the hard way, like I tend to do I guess lol. It's all good. I'm so satisfied with the rest of my hair that this doesn't bother me much at all. Plus I learned to French braid and I know exactly how to grow them back. Time,  patience and a little creativity.


----------



## HappyAtLast

Do any of you ladies do your flat ironing like this or in a similar way?  She does 3-4 passes on 400 with only coconut oil.  If so, how do you maintain it and how long does it last?  How has your curl pattern been affected?


----------



## Evolving78

Kaitlynrs91 said:


> I've been watching a lot of videos of silk blow outs. Seems like a lot of people are using keratin shampoos and conditioners to have that relaxed look. Anyone have any experience with that?


I have to! I'm looking for another TMS soon! I conditioner just isn't enough! I need the leave in as well. Used Mizani this go around (thermasmooth leave in) and it isn't helping much. I have spring coil curls.


----------



## LdyKamz

Can I just say how much I am loving my hair today. I didn't do anything special today just wearing a puff but since I've been straightening my hair has become so much easier to manage - not that it was that hard to begin with but still. And I'm still able to wear my cute flexi rod styles with thickness and no straight pieces. The way my hair looks in the front and back has changed but I like it. That part of my hair already had a looser curl pattern. 

Also, since I've been straightening my hair it's caused me to pay closer attention to it. I'm moisturizing more because I know my hair will get dry easier and now it always feels so soft. I love it. Anyway, I'm just loving my hair today and though I'd share.


----------



## k.belle

Kaitlynrs91 said:


> I've been watching a lot of videos of silk blow outs. Seems like a lot of people are using keratin shampoos and conditioners to have that relaxed look. Anyone have any experience with that?


 I usually use Keratin shampoos and conditioners in between a deep moisturizing treatment before flat ironing. I usually keep my hair that way for almost two weeks. After about a week it can frizz a little, but I noticed when I combine it with a serum, it lasts longer.


----------



## divinerae

I used Beautiful Textures TMS and I need to buy stock in that stuff! I'll have to see how long it holds up in this Texas heat, but the end results were more silky then when I usually flat iron it with out it so it's a winner just for that!


----------



## Guinan

divinerae said:


> I used Beautiful Textures TMS and I need to buy stock in that stuff! I'll have to see how long it holds up in this Texas heat, but the end results were more silky then when I usually flat iron it with out it so it's a winner just for that!


 
Where did you purchase your from?


----------



## divinerae

pelohello said:


> Where did you purchase your from?


Walgreens


----------



## *Michelle*

I'll be back in 6 months when the humidity is gone and I can flat iron my hair again lol


----------



## HappyAtLast

@KammyGirl Your post is encouraging to me.  What's your straightening heat and frequency?  What do you use to moisturize when your hair is straight?  Thanks


KammyGirl said:


> Can I just say how much I am loving my hair today. I didn't do anything special today just wearing a puff but since I've been straightening my hair has become so much easier to manage - not that it was that hard to begin with but still. And I'm still able to wear my cute flexi rod styles with thickness and no straight pieces. The way my hair looks in the front and back has changed but I like it. That part of my hair already had a looser curl pattern.
> 
> Also, since I've been straightening my hair it's caused me to pay closer attention to it. I'm moisturizing more because I know my hair will get dry easier and now it always feels so soft. I love it. Anyway, I'm just loving my hair today and though I'd share.


----------



## LdyKamz

@HappyAtLast I straighten once every 2 weeks. I blow dry with my dryer on the high/warm settings (I tried low/hot and it was too hot) and then I flat iron on 325. My hair is fine so it seems to straighten really easily. Since my hair is doing so well and easier to manage I may start trying my hand at rollersetting and cut the blow dryer but we'll see.

Throughout the week I'll mist my hair with it's a 10 miracle leave in w/keratin. And every other day I'll coat my hands with jojoba oil and run through my hair.


----------



## HappyAtLast

KammyGirl said:


> @HappyAtLast I straighten once every 2 weeks. I blow dry with my dryer on the high/warm settings (I tried low/hot and it was too hot) and then I flat iron on 325. My hair is fine so it seems to straighten really easily. Since my hair is doing so well and easier to manage I may start trying my hand at rollersetting and cut the blow dryer but we'll see.
> 
> Throughout the week I'll mist my hair with it's a 10 miracle leave in w/keratin. And every other day I'll coat my hands with jojoba oil and run through my hair.


Thanks for that info.  I'm trying to skip the blowdryer too, so the technique I'm gonna try on my next wash day is to stretch my hair in 4 ponytails and put knockoff curlformers on the ponytails (about 3-4 per ponytail). I especially need them to straighten my ends.  I'm going for a hard press next wash day and see how I like it and can maintain it.


----------



## LdyKamz

HappyAtLast said:


> Thanks for that info.  I'm trying to skip the blowdryer too, so the technique I'm gonna try on my next wash day is to stretch my hair in 4 ponytails and put knockoff curlformers on the ponytails (about 3-4 per ponytail). I especially need them to straighten my ends.  I'm going for a hard press next wash day and see how I like it and can maintain it.


Let me know how it goes. Especially if your ends get straight enough with the curlformers.


----------



## Guinan

Looks like it's gonna be difficult forme to find the TMS beautiful textures product. I looked in Walgreen, Sallys and Wal-Mart. Not one store had the product. I think what bothered me the most is that I looked online before going and confirmed that each store had the product.


----------



## Guinan

I think for my straight hair reggie, I will use curlformers to stretch the hair and then straighten. However if needed, I will lightly blow dry if needed after using the curl formers


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

I straightened yesterday. Used 23 flexi rods to stretch & dry my hair, then used my FHI platform on 370 (I used 300 from my ears down)

Products after washing:
Deep conditioned overnight with MoroccanOil Hydrating Masque

Curl Junkie Argan & olive as a leave in paired with It's a 10. Installed flexi rods

MoroccanOil serum as my heat protectant before flat ironing.
I slept in 4 flexi rods to curl the ends. I think I've found my sweet spot for straightening. It's flowy, light & bouncy. (excuse the scalp-i-ness...I had just taken down the flexi rods and did not fully fluff yet) 

I usually straighten every 3-4 months and keep it straight for 3 weeks but I'm tired of fooling with my hair in it's natural state so I'm shooting for keeping it staight for 4 weeks this go round.


----------



## kupenda

I've decided to keep my hair straightened for the most part. It's considerably easier to manage, especially since I've been mega hair lazy lately


----------



## Dposh167

pelohello said:


> Looks like it's gonna be difficult forme to find the TMS beautiful textures product. I looked in Walgreen, Sallys and Wal-Mart. Not one store had the product. I think what bothered me the most is that I looked online before going and confirmed that each store had the product.



Buy it on Drugstore.com and you can have it sent to your closest walgreens store and pick it up. I've done that for a few items that weren't stocked in my walgreens store (I think drugstore and walgreens are owned by the same company or something). That product isn't stocked in any of my stores either and not in my BSS either.


----------



## Guinan

I finished my hair!! I blew it out and then flat ironed. I am very pleased with the results. I will def do this next time. So its curlformers 1st, heat protectant, blow dry with brush and then flat iron.


----------



## tiredbeauty

I'm glad I found this thread! I've technically been on this site for a while but I'm not very active. I usually take breaks because my attention span is really short, LOL. However, Ive been natural for 4 years and don't feel like Ive retained anything! I'm still a little past shoulder length, so I decided to start straightening my hair every two weeks because the SSKs and split ends (from ripping out knots) are killing me!

Now that there is a little backstory, I've read the thread and don't see the Wigo tension brush mentioned? I got it after I read an article on blackgirllonghair.com and I LOVE it! I've actually been able to turn the heat on my flat-iron down to 300 F and still et my hair really straight. My hair type is 4...don't ask me to break it down any further because I cant, my hair is incredibly thick, has a z pattern and is very difficult to manage but I don't want to go back to relying on perms, so I'm going to straighten for a few years.


----------



## lux10023

yes really hard to find... i bought up a bunch at my local walgreens..i love it..it gives me a straight look if i opt to wear straight or a loosened curl texturized look if i opt to wear my hair curly..good easy stuff for $12

and its easy to apply via the instructions dont get no easier than that...







pelohello said:


> Looks like it's gonna be difficult forme to find the TMS beautiful textures product. I looked in Walgreen, Sallys and Wal-Mart. Not one store had the product. I think what bothered me the most is that I looked online before going and confirmed that each store had the product.


----------



## LdyKamz

tiredbeauty said:


> I'm glad I found this thread! I've technically been on this site for a while but I'm not very active. I usually take breaks because my attention span is really short, LOL. However, Ive been natural for 4 years and don't feel like Ive retained anything! I'm still a little past shoulder length, so I decided to start straightening my hair every two weeks because the SSKs and split ends (from ripping out knots) are killing me!
> 
> Now that there is a little backstory, I've read the thread and don't see the Wigo tension brush mentioned? I got it after I read an article on blackgirllonghair.com and I LOVE it! I've actually been able to turn the heat on my flat-iron down to 300 F and still et my hair really straight. My hair type is 4...don't ask me to break it down any further because I cant, my hair is incredibly thick, has a z pattern and is very difficult to manage but I don't want to go back to relying on perms, so I'm going to straighten for a few years.


Can you give more info on the Wigo method. I've never heard of it. Can always use a new technique.


----------



## tiredbeauty

KammyGirl said:


> Can you give more info on the Wigo method. I've never heard of it. Can always use a new technique.



Sure! It's exactly like the comb and chase method (you want to detangle your hair first) but you use the wigo brush instead, however, the wigo brush has ceramic plates that heat up and makes the process of flat ironing quicker.  I usually do small sections anyway because my hair is thick, but I only have to do one pass and my hair is bone straight at 300 degrees. I also use three heat protectants, four if you count grapeseed oil (two for blow drying and two for flat-ironing) and there isn't any build up and my hair doesn't feel weighed down.

When I get home I will post photos of before just using the plain comb and chase and then after using the Wigo on lower heat, so you can see the difference. It's also not expensive, I paid around $20.00 at Ulta. You just have to get used to it because it will pull your hair out if you use too much pressure when closing it.


----------



## HappyAtLast

I saw the Wigo brush a few years ago, but it looked scary to me! (I never touched the Tangle Teaser for that same reason and I put the Denman in my hair only once and knew it wasn't right for my hair!)  I remember Brittney (she goes by My Beauty Marc on YT now) did a video saying it pulled her hair out.  So like tiredbeauty said, it's a tool you have to be careful with. On my last flat iron, I "tension" flat ironed by pulling my hair taut with my hand as I passed the flat iron and it came out straighter than before.


----------



## jerseygurl

ladies, I have a question. Do any of you have that burnt hair smell, if so how do you get around it? I ask because I always get that smell no matter what temp I flatiron with. If I go too low, my hair poofs up as I flatiron otherwise I get that burnt hair smell.


----------



## LdyKamz

jerseygurl said:


> ladies, I have a question. Do any of you have that burnt hair smell, if so how do you get around it? I ask because I always get that smell no matter what temp I flatiron with. If I go too low, my hair poofs up as I flatiron otherwise I get that burnt hair smell.


Omg YES! I have that smell and sometimes even after I wash my hair it lingers for a day or two. Other people say they can't smell it. I guess it's not as noticeable to others because my products smell nice but I can definitely smell a hint of "burnt". I've tried to combat it by spraying my perfume in my hair  Probably not the best option so anyone else have any tricks?


----------



## HappyAtLast

jerseygurl said:


> ladies, I have a question. Do any of you have that burnt hair smell, if so how do you get around it? I ask because I always get that smell no matter what temp I flatiron with. If I go too low, my hair poofs up as I flatiron otherwise I get that burnt hair smell.


I only got that smell once when I went heavy duty on the serum and blowdry lotion. The next time I went a lot lighter and most times now I don't use anything, and no smell.


----------



## jerseygurl

HappyAtLast said:


> I only got that smell once when I went heavy duty on the serum and blowdry lotion. The next time I went a lot lighter and most times now I don't use anything, and no smell.


I guess the trick is to light on the heat protectant. I really want to be a straight haired natural cos of ssks and split ends but my hair cannot stay pin straight for more than an hour. And this is after spending close to four hours detangling, blowdrying and flatironing. I don't know what to do anymore.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

I am really enjoying my straight hair... I so missed being able to run a comb through it as well as feeling my scalp. 

Yesterday my daughter's friend told me she liked my wig. I was like Gurrrrrl you crazy...this is my hair. She was like but you have on a headband and everybody that wears headbands wear wigs  Lawd I had to explain that my edges reverted and I was hiding them. 

Have yall read this article? I swear it helped give me my best straight session yet. 

http://blackgirllonghair.com/2014/0...-flat-ironing-natural-and-transitioning-hair/


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

jerseygurl said:


> ladies, I have a question. Do any of you have that burnt hair smell, if so how do you get around it? I ask because I always get that smell no matter what temp I flatiron with. If I go too low, my hair poofs up as I flatiron otherwise I get that burnt hair smell.



When I get my hair pressed at the salon, I get that smell too. When I straighten at home I don't. I use more product than my stylist so idk what it could be.


----------



## tiredbeauty

Here are the two pics I was going to post to show the difference (for me) with using the Wigo brush. The first is when I used the tension brush as the comb and chase method at 300 degrees F.

The second pic (poofy one), is when I used the comb and chase method with a small tooth comb at 400 degrees F.

Big difference for me and it got bone straight which it stays that way for about a week and then starts to revert, my every other night scalp massages probably don't help with the reversion. So I don't know how long it would actually stay straight.


Here is the link:
http://blackgirllonghair.com/2014/08/how-i-flat-iron-my-thick-4c-natural-hair-sleek-and-straight/


----------



## tiredbeauty

jerseygurl said:


> ladies, I have a question. Do any of you have that burnt hair smell, if so how do you get around it? I ask because I always get that smell no matter what temp I flatiron with. If I go too low, my hair poofs up as I flatiron otherwise I get that burnt hair smell.


 
I agree with @HappyAtLast, I got the burnt smell the last time I flat ironed and realized that I was a little heavy handed with my heat protectants because the flat iron session before that (two weeks prior) I didn't smell anything.


----------



## YaniraNaturally

Lurking for my Mom. She's trying to work with her hair instead of living in a PS.


----------



## PlainJane

I had to call 5 Sally's before I found it too. 


pelohello said:


> Looks like it's gonna be difficult forme to find the TMS beautiful textures product. I looked in Walgreen, Sallys and Wal-Mart. Not one store had the product. I think what bothered me the most is that I looked online before going and confirmed that each store had the product.


----------



## jerseygurl

Ladies who have used the TMS, how do you like it?
I am looking into using it to see if it will help keep my hair straight for a bit instead of poofing up once I walk out the door


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

Day 10. Still light & fluffy. No products have been added yet except argan oil (on the ends only) every 3 days or so & I'm maintaing the curl by sleeping in 4 flexi rods. My edges have reverted from working out but I don't mind. 

Friday, I'll add some Camille Rose Aloe whipped butter gel and do a dry perm rod set for the weekend.


----------



## h2wqueen

Hi All,

I'm actually a curly natural but since i've color treated my hair, it's so dry and gets tangled so easy that i am thinking i need to start pressing it(flat iron) to keep it from knotting up  and matting given its current condition.   This is a bummer for me because i love the curly and i've concerned about not being able to preserve curl pattern on newer hair.  At this point i need to do something to save what i have and i think wearing it straight will lessen the stress on it and i usually find that it's stays moisturized better. I am open to any suggestions here. I went to a brighter color, which i loved, but my hair has paid the price.  

Help.


----------



## h2wqueen

oneastrocurlie said:


> How are you ladies moisture or keeping your hair from drying out between flat ironing sessions?
> 
> I'm getting my first flat iron in almost a year tomorrow and I keep thinking to myself how am I going to keep it moisturized. I'm in wash and gos and twist outs so I use refresher sprays daily.


Organic Coconut oil.  I prefer it in the solid form because it's easier to control how much you put in.  I'd put it in at night.


----------



## naija24

I booked an appointment for a silk press this Saturday!! Yay my journey as a straight haired natural starts soon!!


----------



## Evolving78

jerseygurl said:


> Ladies who have used the TMS, how do you like it?
> I am looking into using it to see if it will help keep my hair straight for a bit instead of poofing up once I walk out the door


I really liked how my hair felt after using beautiful textures tms kit! The results were really good! But I am going to try Shea moisture or aveda when I get more length. I just cut my hair, so I'm in no need to use heat right now. But I plan to straighten in the winter.


----------



## Evolving78

naija24 said:


> I booked an appointment for a silk press this Saturday!! Yay my journey as a straight haired natural starts soon!!


Please let me know how it goes and post pics! I'm sure you will look fab!


----------



## Evolving78

h2wqueen said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm actually a curly natural but since i've color treated my hair, it's so dry and gets tangled so easy that i am thinking i need to start pressing it(flat iron) to keep it from knotting up  and matting given its current condition.   This is a bummer for me because i love the curly and i've concerned about not being able to preserve curl pattern on newer hair.  At this point i need to do something to save what i have and i think wearing it straight will lessen the stress on it and i usually find that it's stays moisturized better. I am open to any suggestions here. I went to a brighter color, which i loved, but my hair has paid the price.
> 
> Help.


Have you tried tension blow drying? I need to do this more with my daughter! It really does help with the tangles and knots! Plus her twists look better, and she has less shrinkage!


----------



## Guinan

I moisturized, sealed and baggied my hair today. My ends feel pretty good. I plan on washing my hair next week ; at least I think so. I used shea moisture curl stuff and an Moroccan and argan oil heat protectant as my sealant


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

Welp it was fun while it lasted.  I got 2 weeks out of my straight hair. It rained this entire weekend plus I went hardcore on cardio for the last 4 days. I had a mini afro amongst straight ends.  I'll be rocking braid and curls until August when I can straighten again.


----------



## Prettymetty

I got my hair straightened today for the first time since January. Too bad it's raining. My roots are already trying to rebel. Hopefully I get at least 2 weeks of smooth hair.


----------



## PlainJane

I blow dried yesterday using chi silk infusion. I don't know why I ever stopped using this stuff. The bottle was so old it was gold lol. 
What are you all's favorite serums for smooth results when blow drying?


----------



## Prettymetty

PlainJane said:


> I blow dried yesterday using chi silk infusion. I don't know why I ever stopped using this stuff. The bottle was so old it was gold lol.
> What are you all's favorite serums for smooth results when blow drying?


Chi Silk has been my fave since before the hair forums. I used it on my relaxed hair and wow... I still get the wow factor when I use it at the Dominican salon. I'm actually afraid to try anything else lol


----------



## Guinan

^^^I love chi silk too!! I try to get it around the holidays from Penny's b/c sometimes they have BOGO sales.


----------



## ag00

Has anyone ever skipped deep conditioning when straightening? I used to do it all the time but now I don't. It's just a waste of my time and I've found that I don't need it. As long as I heat style on clean hair, I'm good to go and I don't have any damage. Now I do shampoo AND condition regardless but I just don't do the extra step of deep conditioning.


----------



## LdyKamz

ag00 said:


> Has anyone ever skipped deep conditioning when straightening? I used to do it all the time but now I don't. It's just a waste of my time and I've found that I don't need it. As long as I heat style on clean hair, I'm good to go and I don't have any damage. Now I do shampoo AND condition regardless but I just don't do the extra step of deep conditioning.


I'm way to scared to do that. I deep condition every single time. Moisture gives me better results anyway so a really good deep condition is an absolute must...for me.


----------



## Prettymetty

Sometimes I skip the dc. If I am in a hurry I just let the shampoo girl let my conditioner sit for a couple minutes without heat/plastic cap. It's still technically a dc, but a quickie dc.


----------



## Prettymetty

I'm going to new Kerastase salon tomorrow. I hope this place is a good fit for me and my hair.


----------



## CaramelLites

Hello,

I've pretty much mastered the art of making a press last 4 weeks/mth each time. I just need help regarding building a straight haired regimen. My last BC was 2/15/13 now I'm basically hovering at APL. I've been rocking my curly twa up until February when I decided to try a pressed/straight look due to convenience. I fell in love with the ease of the pressed hair. But, have no idea if I am harming my hair by only shampooing once a mth. The products I am using are the Cupuacu Anti Frizz collection from Carol's Daughter. This line contains a vegetable and soy protein. So I am considering it as a protein treatment. Is this safe to use monthly or should I be alternating with a moisture line? Also, is it ok to do the once a mth routine or should I be doing biweekly instead? Hopefully some of you experienced straight haired naturals can chime in and help me out.

If I do change to the biweekly routine I would blow dry and rollerset for one of the wash days. The other wash day I would probably blow dry and flat iron. I haven't tried my Caruso rollers on blow dried hair so far only flat ironed and they are the business. That's how I'm able to last a mth off of one flat iron. Thanks in advance for any advice you have for me.


----------



## Prettymetty

@CaramelLites  I think your scalp will be healthier with biweekly washes. You can alternate between flatironing and rollersets on wash days. But even if you flatironed twice a month it would still be safe. It's all about technique, temperature, products, etc.


----------



## LdyKamz

So I haven't straightened my hair in maybe a month. Well, I did a light blow out 2 weeks ago but I'm not counting that. I just trimmed and don't plan on straightening for another month or so. Since I've been straightening, my hair stretches much easier and I've been wearing curly styles by perm rods. I don't get a full week out of my style - especially with this dang humidity - maybe about 3-4 days. If I do the perm rods over every 4 days or so is that too much manipulation you think? I've been retaining well enough and I'd like to keep it that way.


----------



## Prettymetty

@KammyGirl every 4 days is fine as long as you are gentle with your hair. Do you sleep in the rods?


----------



## Prettymetty

I am on day 6 of my blowout and I still have a lot of body. My roots are reverting a bit, but whatev. I love how light my hair is. My Kerastase stylist is a Godsend!  

I plan to get my next blowout in 2 weeks


----------



## LdyKamz

Prettymetty said:


> @KammyGirl every 4 days is fine as long as you are gentle with your hair. Do you sleep in the rods?


Yeah, I usually let my hair set overnight. I should probably invest in a dryer but the one I really want is so expensive.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

Did a blowout to prepare for cornrolls. Here are my results:

View media item 128263


----------



## claud-uk

@EnExitStageLeft - your hair is OUTRAGEOUS!!!


----------



## ayannahere

Prettymetty said:


> I am on day 6 of my blowout and I still have a lot of body. My roots are reverting a bit, but whatev. I love how light my hair is. My Kerastase stylist is a Godsend!
> 
> I plan to get my next blowout in 2 weeks


I am loving using the Kerastase stuff I've had in my stash recently. What did the stylists use on you? I've been using some scalp serum in a golden bottle and something from a green jar to protect my ends. I really need to get back to a Kerastase salon cauase their stuff is good just pricey


----------



## Prettymetty

@ayannahere she used a clarifying poo for the first lather. Then she used the Discipline line (pink) bain, Keratine Thermique mask and Nutri Thermique smoothing milk before my blowdry. My hair is still light and feather soft.  I use the Thermique leave in every other day to keep my hair moisturized.

The golden stuff is probably Elixir Ultime and that's liquid gold. I have the matching shampoo and mask, but I haven't tried the mask yet


----------



## Prettymetty

I got another blowout Friday. She used Oleo Relax serum in addition to everything from last time. The serum is a little too heavy for me.


----------



## naija24

i'm so upset. i have had two silk presses in the last month. today, i wash my hair. i have heat damage on maybe 50% of my head. entire locks just refuse to curl. i'm really annoyed because even though i want to be a straight haired natural, i don't want damage either. i think the black woman doing my hair put too much heat. blowout, then hot comb, then flat iron. i'm pissed.

so now i have to spend $60 i didn't plan on spending to fix my hair for work tomorrow.


----------



## Prettymetty

@naija24 are you sure it's heat damage?  If she used cones or anything anti humidity you will need to clarify. I thought I had heat damage too, but my stylist clarified my hair and my kinks reappeared.


----------



## ForestRose

naija24 said:


> i'm so upset. i have had two silk presses in the last month. today, i wash my hair. i have heat damage on maybe 50% of my head. entire locks just refuse to curl. i'm really annoyed because even though i want to be a straight haired natural, i don't want damage either. i think the black woman doing my hair put too much heat. blowout, then hot comb, then flat iron. i'm pissed.
> 
> so now i have to spend $60 i didn't plan on spending to fix my hair for work tomorrow.


Aww sorry to hear that. Sometimes its best to spend the time doing these things ourselves. Not only does it save money but also that element of risk is slightly alliviated.

I hope you find a solution soon. I had heat damage on a 1/4 of my head at one point so I know how horrible it can be.


----------



## naija24

Prettymetty said:


> @naija24 are you sure it's heat damage?  If she used cones or anything anti humidity you will need to clarify. I thought I had heat damage too, but my stylist clarified my hair and my kinks reappeared.



So I went to a much more upscale natural hair salon and had my hair looked at. She said that my hair wasn't damaged, but she did say that there as no need for that much heat. She blew me out on a low heat setting and then she just pressed it. I'm happy with it. Same price, more care. She tried telling me that if I like having my hair straight 100% of the time, that I should just get a relaxer. No thank you. I guess I may have to accept that my texture may change a bit from consistent heat.


----------



## sgold04

naija24 said:


> i'm so upset. i have had two silk presses in the last month. today, i wash my hair. i have heat damage on maybe 50% of my head. entire locks just refuse to curl. i'm really annoyed because even though i want to be a straight haired natural, i don't want damage either. i think the black woman doing my hair put too much heat. blowout, then hot comb, then flat iron. i'm pissed.
> 
> so now i have to spend $60 i didn't plan on spending to fix my hair for work tomorrow.


I have some heat damage in the front of my hair from a photoshoot I did. The stylist used a heat protectant, but he wasn't very thorough :/ all he spoke about were his healthy hair practices....I'm going to do a strong protein treatment after I chelate (spent time in a thermal pool), and I hope my curls return.


----------



## LdyKamz

I am so bored with my hair right now. I have no idea what to do with it. I've been wearing a puff for the entire week. Last week I was in a perm rod set that ended up failing mid week so had to wear a puff the last couple days. So basically feel like I've been wearing a puff forever. If I straighten I'm not really sure how to wear it. Been too humid to straighten here much anyway. I may just put in 2 braids and call it a day. But I hate when I feel bored with my hair.


----------



## SlimPickinz

@naija24 I wouldn't worry about the "damage" aspect because as long as you keep up with deep treatments and protein you can grow very long hair with "heat damage". Just pay attention to your ends and how your hair feels. I honestly don't think it's possible to be a full time straight hair natural without suffering some heat damage. But it doesn't mean your hair will shrivel up and break off.


----------



## SlimPickinz

I miss my straight hair yall. This curly mess is so time consuming!


----------



## Prettymetty

I am trying to make my Kerastase samples (Nutri Thermique and Keratine Thermique) last as long as possible.  These are the best leave ins for my straight hair. I just don't want to pay full price for a bottle ($40). Maybe they will have a sale soon...


----------



## Adiatasha

Bantu knots on blow dried hair


----------



## LdyKamz

Just flat ironed and noticed some thinning on the back left. I haven't been straightening that much and using perm rods a lot. I think that has something to do with it. How do I nurse this spot back to health? I'm planning on faithfully washing deep conditioning and straightening every 2 weeks. And oil massaging the spot every other day. How does that sound? Any other ideas?


----------



## Adiatasha

Stop using the perm rods.  It's probably pulling and causing tension.


----------



## LdyKamz

Adiatasha said:


> Stop using the perm rods.  It's probably pulling and causing tension.


Yeah I'm done with those for a while. I know they were the culprit.


----------



## HappyAtLast

KammyGirl said:


> Yeah I'm done with those for a while. I know they were the culprit.


I like flexirods so much better over those rough, super hard perm rods. They are a **little** easier to sleep on than perm rods too.


----------



## LdyKamz

HappyAtLast said:


> I like flexirods so much better over those rough, super hard perm rods. They are a **little** easier to sleep on than perm rods too.


See and I think perm rods are easier to sleep on because at least they lay down flat. Lol the flexi rods stick out everywhere I can't even put my head to the pillow.


----------



## HappyAtLast

KammyGirl said:


> See and I think perm rods are easier to sleep on because at least they lay down flat. Lol the flexi rods stick out everywhere I can't even put my head to the pillow.


I know what you're talking about with them sticking up.  I wish they made shorter flexi rods because once you fold them, it's like 3 pieces!  But I only use 6-10 at a time, so it's not too bad.  I just love how smooth and soft, almost velvety, they are.  I don't fear for my ends when I use them like I do with perm rods (even with the paper wraps)!


----------



## Prettymetty

I got my hair straightened today. It seems like my hair gets easier to manage with each blowout. I don't know if it's the products  (Kerastase) or her technique,  but I'm loving it.


----------



## HappyAtLast

Im am so loving my straightened hair. Im loving the ease in styling and the relaxing hair care routine I'm developing and knowing for certain how my styles will turn out. On the other hand, Im feeling like I'm betraying my natural hair.


----------



## mrsmccreight

Prettymetty said:


> I got my hair straightened today. It seems like my hair gets easier to manage with each blowout. I don't know if it's the products  (Kerastase) or her technique,  but I'm loving it.


Is she using Kerastase products from start to finish?


----------



## LdyKamz

Prettymetty said:


> I got my hair straightened today. It seems like my hair gets easier to manage with each blowout. I don't know if it's the products  (Kerastase) or her technique,  but I'm loving it.


How's your curl pattern holding up?


----------



## Prettymetty

mrsmccreight said:


> Is she using Kerastase products from start to finish?


Yes. I am on an Anti Humidity regimen,  but this week she used the Therapiste line to strengthen my hair. One thing I notice is that the strengthening line makes my hair super shiny and it's bone straight.  The anti humidity line leaves me with a little texture (like soft yaki).


----------



## Prettymetty

KammyGirl said:


> How's your curl pattern holding up?


It still curls when wet, but water makes my curls stretch out a lot. As it dries it shrinks back. I'm 4b with o shaped coils, but when wet they look like s coils


----------



## LdyKamz

Sounds like what mine is starting to do. It's more pronounced in the very front and very back. But those parts of my hair were already looser anyway.


----------



## naija24

SlimPickinz said:


> @naija24 I wouldn't worry about the "damage" aspect because as long as you keep up with deep treatments and protein you can grow very long hair with "heat damage". Just pay attention to your ends and how your hair feels. I honestly don't think it's possible to be a full time straight hair natural without suffering some heat damage. But it doesn't mean your hair will shrivel up and break off.



That's good to know. I just hate how much effort it takes for straight hair. I'm starting grad school and can't pay these prices forever. Debating getting blowouts at Dominican Salons again.


----------



## isawstars

I'm feeling brave and flat ironing my hair today!  It's pretty humid here in North Carolina but I've been in a weave for 6 months... wore a puff all last week... wish me luck!


----------



## LdyKamz

naija24 said:


> That's good to know. I just hate how much effort it takes for straight hair. I'm starting grad school and can't pay these prices forever. Debating getting blowouts at Dominican Salons again.


Maybe you answered this already but is there any way you could learn to start doing your own straightening. That way you control how much heat and the pricing. 

I know grad school will cut your free time down to zilch but think about it - you're losing the time in the salon anyway right. It'll take practice but I think you can learn for yourself. I'm still practicing the flat ironing part. it gets straight enough and I get the style I want so I'm OK with the outcomes most times. I have my blow drying down perfect though. I get my roots straight and all.


----------



## naija24

KammyGirl said:


> Maybe you answered this already but is there any way you could learn to start doing your own straightening. That way you control how much heat and the pricing.
> 
> I know grad school will cut your free time down to zilch but think about it - you're losing the time in the salon anyway right. It'll take practice but I think you can learn for yourself. I'm still practicing the flat ironing part. it gets straight enough and I get the style I want so I'm OK with the outcomes most times. I have my blow drying down perfect though. I get my roots straight and all.



I can flat iron but its because my hair is so short....It's way more difficult. And I'm used to doing it on relaxed hair. Natural hair is way harder.


----------



## Dove56

I love this video and products by one of the Glamtwinz:  
My hair is BSL now and similar to theirs only I have a slightly straighter texture and curl pattern. They have two tons of hair and the products are wonderful.  I also love Aveda Naturally Straight Infusion which is a styling cream that makes your hair humidity resistant.


----------



## LdyKamz

Their hair is so pretty. I have fine low density hair. If my hair was like that I'd stop at blow drying. Because 1. i'm lazy and 2. i love big hair.


----------



## SlimPickinz

Just wait until your hair is longer and learn to DIY. While your hair is growing save up for a good quality flat iron & a good blow dryer. Dominican blowouts will damage your hair no questions asked.


naija24 said:


> That's good to know. I just hate how much effort it takes for straight hair. I'm starting grad school and can't pay these prices forever. Debating getting blowouts at Dominican Salons again.


----------



## isawstars

So... I spent a few hours blow drying and flat ironing my hair Friday.  It looked great... until I went to a lake house Saturday evening where my hair poofed up!  So much for that... I'll be bunning it until next Friday and try again!


----------



## LdyKamz

How often is everyone using heat? Once a week? Every other week?


----------



## SlimPickinz

KammyGirl said:


> How often is everyone using heat? Once a week? Every other week?


I was once a week-ish, about 7-10 days. High blow dryer, medium flat iron. Never over 350 unless I wanted pin straight hair that didn't fluff up. I also had to wrap super tight nightly.


----------



## isawstars

KammyGirl said:


> How often is everyone using heat? Once a week? Every other week?


Once a week, tops.  In the winter it's easier to stretch it longer.


----------



## LdyKamz

I wanted to wear my hair straight until after the 4th of July. I just tried to go 2 weeks but by day 6 my head was on fire. I put a bit of jojoba oil on my scalp to see if that would help and it only got itchier. I guess I can't go more than a week without washing my hair then. I learn something new everyday.


----------



## Prettymetty

gbunnie said:


> I've been having trouble maintaining my flat iron due to humidity.  Normally it is sunnyand dry and easy to maintain with Ojon but these humid days are getting challenging to keep it straight from 9-5 .
> 
> Any suggestions for anti-humidity blow dry creams?  Thanks in advance!


Kerastase has 2 good ones. Nutri Thermique and Keratine Thermique. They are pricy, but my blowouts last a good 2 weeks sometimes longer. I use the thermiques as a moisturizer too.


----------



## Prettymetty

KammyGirl said:


> How often is everyone using heat? Once a week? Every other week?


I straighten every 2-3 weeks. Occasionally I take a break and wig it for a month or 2


----------



## LdyKamz

I'm feeling lost without my perm rods. I feel like the breakage/thinning came from sleeping in them. Am I rationalizing? Lol I just miss them. I'm deep conditioning tonight so I think I'm going to do a roller set with magnetic rollers and then either blow out the roots or flat iron my whole head. One or the other depending on how the set comes out. I've never done a set on magnetics before.


----------



## Prettymetty

I got a new brush and flatiron today. I will attempt to straighten my own hair tonight. Hopefully it turns out ok.


----------



## MzRhonda

Any body use this or something similar? I have short hair and currently use my flat iron to straighten it can be time consuming because of how short it is in areas and it is hard to get my edges:


----------



## SlimPickinz

MzRhonda said:


> Any body use this or something similar? I have short hair and currently use my flat iron to straighten it can be time consuming because of how short it is in areas and it is hard to get my edges:


Naw. I'd be too afraid of burning myself.


----------



## MzRhonda

SlimPickinz said:


> Naw. I'd be too afraid of burning myself.


but that's the thing I burn myself with my flat iron depending on how short the hair is in that area, lol......supposedly this does not do that.


----------



## SlimPickinz

MzRhonda said:


> but that's the thing I burn myself with my flat iron depending on how short the hair is in that area, lol......supposedly this does not do that.


Oooo yea I never burn my edges with my flat iron. Do you use a comb?


----------



## MzRhonda

SlimPickinz said:


> Oooo yea I never burn my edges with my flat iron. Do you use a comb?



No I don't use a comb I haven't mastered being able to do that and flat iron at the same time


----------



## Dayjoy

MzRhonda said:


> Any body use this or something similar? I have short hair and currently use my flat iron to straighten it can be time consuming because of how short it is in areas and it is hard to get my edges:


I have the Edge Stick.  I use it on DD for edges, of course, and touching up the roots after reversion.  The outside teeth don't heat up, just the gold part (on the Edge Stick, anyway) so they actually keep me from burning her.  The teeth get warm, but shouldn't burn.  The hair has to be thoroughly detangled or it will break in those close teeth.


----------



## SlimPickinz

MzRhonda said:


> No I don't use a comb I haven't mastered being able to do that and flat iron at the same time


lol practice makes perfect.


----------



## HappyAtLast

Does anyone use a setting lotion spray to  help set their flat ironed hair on rods or curlers?  I'm looking for some recommendations.  It's been ages since I've used setting lotion, and I'm not sure what's considered good out there.


----------



## LdyKamz

HappyAtLast said:


> Does anyone use a setting lotion spray to  help set their flat ironed hair on rods or curlers?  I'm looking for some recommendations.  It's been ages since I've used setting lotion, and I'm not sure what's considered good out there.


 I'm experimenting with these now too. I just picked up Taliah Waajid Crinkles and Curls. No verdict yet have to use it a couple more times to decide. But I haven't used it on flat ironed hair only blow dried. 

I also picked up another one from Jane Carter which I haven't used yet.


----------



## HappyAtLast

MzRhonda said:


> Any body use this or something similar? I have short hair and currently use my flat iron to straighten it can be time consuming because of how short it is in areas and it is hard to get my edges:





SlimPickinz said:


> Naw. I'd be too afraid of burning myself.




I was just reading reviews on this on Amazon yesterday because I'm considering it too.  They don't burn; the teeth protect it from touching your skin.  In fact, I owned one (not this brand, but from Sally's) about 2 years ago and it worked great.  But I gave it away to an elderly friend of mine who always had hotcomb burns on her neck.  But now that I'm flat ironing regularly, I want another one.  I wasn't really impressed with the reviews I read on this one.  And Sally's doesn't carry the one I had anymore.  I was considering the Laila Ali 0.5 inch flat iron if I can't find a good edge stick.

>>>> eta  this is the one I owned from Sally's but I don't think it's being made anymore.


----------



## HappyAtLast

KammyGirl said:


> I'm experimenting with these now too. I just picked up Taliah Waajid Crinkles and Curls. No verdict yet have to use it a couple more times to decide. But I haven't used it on flat ironed hair only blow dried.
> 
> I also picked up another one from Jane Carter which I haven't used yet.


Thanks.  Please let me know when you decide if you like it.  How did it perform on blow dried hair?  Did your curls get smooth and hold?

I'm teetering between a low-heat flat iron (it gives me blow dry effect) and straight hair at 415.  I  my hair at 415.  It was like a relaxer.  But I  my hair big with the blow-out effect too! (380 degrees, one pass)

If I can find a way to hold my curls, twistouts, etc with either heat setting (without having to apply those twist butters- too heavy and build-up) then I would love it.  And it dawned on me today to start looking into setting lotions.


----------



## LdyKamz

^^ I used something underneath it and the came out ok. Nice hold. But I didn't like the way my hair felt. I think that's more to do with what I used underneath it so I'm going to try  it again alone.


----------



## MzRhonda

I use this and it works well  I usually spray it on after I style I am sure it can be used to set as well. Motions 
Light Hold Working Spritz   http://www.motionshair.com/product/detail/733811/light-hold-working-spritz


----------



## Prettymetty

I ♥ my new flat iron. I straightened my own hair for the first time last night with 2 passes on 350 and it looks like I went to the salon. Total style time was 1 hour and 15 minutes. Hopefully I will get faster with practice. 

I used Kerastase Therapiste (protein) prepoo, shampoo and mask. Then I used chi silk infusion. I'm going to try to make it last 2 weeks. Next time I will use a moisturizing dc


----------



## MzRhonda

@Prettymetty what flat iron do you have?


----------



## Prettymetty

@MzRhonda it's called Plugged In Wet/dry ceramic 1 1/2 inch. It was 29.99 at Sally's


----------



## LdyKamz

Stress really snuck up on my hair. It's suffering. The past few months a lot has been going on. And tonight's wash I noticed I lost more hair than usual. While I'm parting to moisturize I notice it's thinning in the middle at the top. And some parts it's down to an inch of hair. I guess I have to lay off the straightening while I get my hair back to normal. I'm still going to blow dry biweekly though. I'm so upset.


----------



## ckisland

KammyGirl said:


> Stress really snuck up on my hair. It's suffering. The past few months a lot has been going on. And tonight's wash I noticed I lost more hair than usual. While I'm parting to moisturize I notice it's thinning in the middle at the top. And some parts it's down to an inch of hair. I guess I have to lay off the straightening while I get my hair back to normal. I'm still going to blow dry biweekly though. I'm so upset.


Oh no!! I'm so sorry!! I wouldn't touch a blowdryer at all if I were in your situation. I would use JBCO on my scalp, DC, and avoid shampoo, combs, and any styling that pulls on your roots. Your hair sounds like it needs some major babying.

My summer camp job is over, so now I can finally try out this straight-haired natural life  . I straightened my hair 16 days ago, and probably fried the crap out of it LOL!! I blowdryed and flatironned on hair that hadn't seen a drop of conditioner in about 3 months, but it came out soft and stayed straight through 2 weeks of GA humidity and a water balloon fight. I'll be back later with my potential regimen.


----------



## LdyKamz

ckisland said:


> Oh no!! I'm so sorry!! I wouldn't touch a blowdryer at all if I were in your situation. I would use JBCO on my scalp, DC, and avoid shampoo, combs, and any styling that pulls on your roots. Your hair sounds like it needs some major babying.
> 
> My summer camp job is over, so now I can finally try out this straight-haired natural life  . I straightened my hair 16 days ago, and probably fried the crap out of it LOL!! I blowdryed and flatironned on hair that hadn't seen a drop of conditioner in about 3 months, but it came out soft and stayed straight through 2 weeks of GA humidity and a water balloon fight. I'll be back later with my potential regimen.



But I need to stretch. Using twists and braids to stretch are a complete joke. My hair laughs at that. I'm thinking of trying banding although I never really wanted to because it seemed like a lot of work. 

Interested to see your potential regimen for new ideas once my hair is back to normal.


----------



## curlyTisME

I've been lightly blow drying then doing flat twist outs for the last month or so. I think my hair likes this more than twisting when wet. I have also noticed my hair does not break or get stressed out as much when I keep it somewhat pressed out. Shrinkage is not my friend these days.


----------



## ckisland

I just washed and DC'd my hair. Just as I had suspected, I fried the crap out of it! Got heat damage all over the place. SMH
I knew this was going to be the result, so I'm partially laughing at my own tomfoolery, partially about to cry . 

Imma do a protein DC in a few days, and then I'll be sure of how much damage has been done. I see a cut of about 3 inches in my future . See this is what being off LHCF did to me!! Being out in the real world made me totally reckless. Bump that!!! Didn't even realize how much my curls and coils meant to me until I jacked them up .  Neither a blowdryer or a flatiron will be seeing my head for a long time!! 

Good luck ladies! I'm out and I need a drink


----------



## abcd09

tiredbeauty said:


> Sure! It's exactly like the comb and chase method (you want to detangle your hair first) but you use the wigo brush instead, however, the wigo brush has ceramic plates that heat up and makes the process of flat ironing quicker.  I usually do small sections anyway because my hair is thick, but I only have to do one pass and my hair is bone straight at 300 degrees. I also use three heat protectants, four if you count grapeseed oil (two for blow drying and two for flat-ironing) and there isn't any build up and my hair doesn't feel weighed down.
> 
> When I get home I will post photos of before just using the plain comb and chase and then after using the Wigo on lower heat, so you can see the difference. It's also not expensive, I paid around $20.00 at Ulta. You just have to get used to it because it will pull your hair out if you use too much pressure when closing it.


@tiredbeauty does that brush have bristles or is it the plastic teeth kind?


----------



## sgold04

Im thinking of flat ironing more often, once humidity season is over, maybe once a month or every two months, as opposed to twice a year like I do now, but I need to work out at least 3 times a week, and I sweat a lot from my head.


----------



## Shelew

MzRhonda said:


> Any body use this or something similar? I have short hair and currently use my flat iron to straighten it can be time consuming because of how short it is in areas and it is hard to get my edges:


I have the edge stick. I found it useless and troublesome. It just snagged my edge hair in the comb. My edges were combed out. I got my edges better just using the flat iron


----------



## Shelew

HappyAtLast said:


> If I can find a way to hold my curls, twistouts, etc with either heat setting (without having to apply those twist butters- too heavy and build-up) then I would love it.  And it dawned on me today to start looking into setting lotions.



A stylist I went to would only use Design Essentials curl enhancing mousse on air dried/blow dried hair. Her twist outs were great! I too am finding myself tired of the creams unless I am in a ponytail. I may try this tomorrow as it is wash day!


----------



## ckisland

I'm back, ladies!! LOL!! I got over the initial shock of losing that much of my curl pattern, but I remembered that my plan was to keep my hair straight most of the time anyway . I also washed my hair a second time, and seeing how much I would have to cut to get back my curl pattern back, I would be big chopping again!! Nope! Not happening especially when the heat damaged part isn't split or breaking. It's just really loose. 

Getting back on track with the plan I already had, on Saturday, I washed, DC'd, roller set and flatironed. It's the first time I roller set instead of blowdried, and I love it !! My hair isn't as straight, but it falls better, the body's lasting, and I lost a tiny bit of hair through the whole process  ! Because I didn't cut anymore length, I'm still full SL- CBL . 

New regimen: Every 2 weeks

1. Prepoo overnight with CO
2. Shampoo with ORS or EBW Tea Tree 
3. DC with heat with Joico Treatment Balm, or Hask Monoi Oil, etc
4. Roller set with foam wrap lotion and Chi Keratin Silk Infusion
5. Flatiron
6. Pin curl to maintain at night 

I plan to avoid wrapping my hair because I tend to abuse my paddle brush LOL!! When my hair gets poofy, I'll bun or do french braids.


----------



## Prettymetty

I think I am ready to rewash and straighten my hair. It has been 2 weeks since my last wash day. Today I will use a sample of Kerastase Force Architecte bain, sample of Masquintense mixed with Ampli Ciment mask and then I will section my hair and add Nectar Thermique before detangling and flat ironing. I have a wet/dry iron so there is no need to blowdry or rollerset. This is less manipulation and as a result I lose less hair.


----------



## Prettymetty

I did my hair last night. I used 6 sections and worked from the back to the front. I used comb chase on certain parts, but overall it was easy to straighten. My biggest obstacle is detangling and removing shed hairs. It'll get easier with practice I suppose.


----------



## ckisland

Just wanted to post some update pics of my hair from this week . This is a 5 day old roller set + flatiron .


----------



## SlimPickinz

@ckisland your hair is so shiny & I like your glasses.


----------



## fuchsiastar

HappyAtLast said:


> I was just reading reviews on this on Amazon yesterday because I'm considering it too.  They don't burn; the teeth protect it from touching your skin.  In fact, I owned one (not this brand, but from Sally's) about 2 years ago and it worked great.  But *I gave it away to an elderly friend of mine who always had hotcomb burns on her neck.*  But now that I'm flat ironing regularly, I want another one.  I wasn't really impressed with the reviews I read on this one.  And Sally's doesn't carry the one I had anymore.  I was considering the *Laila Ali 0.5 inch flat iron* if I can't find a good edge stick.



Giving it away was really kind-hearted of you. I'm sure you helped that woman a great deal and made her feel good about getting her hair looking nice. 

I had no idea (late, I know) that Laila Ali has a line. I'm here for her, and her daddy! 



KammyGirl said:


> Stress really snuck up on my hair. It's suffering. The past few months a lot has been going on. And tonight's wash I noticed I lost more hair than usual. While I'm parting to moisturize I notice it's thinning in the middle at the top. And some parts it's down to an inch of hair. I guess I have to lay off the straightening while I get my hair back to normal. I'm still going to blow dry biweekly though. I'm so upset.



I'm so sorry, maybe you can try a shedding conditioner like alter ego garlic. I manage a lot of stressful in my day-to-day, and have to be careful not to let it impact my appearance. I hope you find something that helps. How long is your hair now, maybe you can stretch it with flat twists or plaits prior to straightening?


----------



## ckisland

SlimPickinz said:


> @ckisland your hair is so shiny & I like your glasses.


Awww thank you!!!! That's really sweet . I've had these glasses for so long, I can't wait to get a new pair


----------



## SlimPickinz

ckisland said:


> Awww thank you!!!! That's really sweet . I've had these glasses for so long, I can't wait to get a new pair


I've had my frames for 10 years and I still get compliments when I wear mine. Lol I don't think I'm ever changing mine.


----------



## ckisland

So my hair only made it 8 days this time . My hair wasn't straight enough and the humidity was too real!

I redid my hair yesterday, and got it the straightest ever so far .  My routine was a little all over the place because my initial plan was to attempt a wash n'go. That failed, so I went on to straightening. This is what I did.

1. HOT with coconut and olive oil w/ essential oils
2. Pour diluted ACV with EO over hair and let sit for 30 mins
3. Rinse, and apply Joico Treatment Balm
4. Rinse and apply Chi Keratin Silk infusion in 2 sections
5. Put hair into 2 banded ponytails and sit under bonnet dryer for 1 hour (for the first 30 mins I didn't realize it was set on cool)
6. Flatiron on 450 with 2 passes

I took my hair down this morning, and it was so straight, it looked like a fresh relaxer.  Last time I did my rollerset and flatiron it took about 1.5 hours to set, 1.5 hours to dry, and another hour + to flatiron. This time it only took 10 mins to set my hair in ponytails, 1 hour to dry, and 1.5 hours to flatrion.  There was no additional heat, no manipulation to get my hair on rollers, and it took half the time!! I'm so happy it worked out!!


----------



## LdyKamz

My stand up dryer is on thes way!!! Happy dance!!!  I'm so excited!! Did a roller set last night and air dried so ended up having to sleep on the rollers...again. I know this is a problem. Those rollers pulling on my hair all night is a nightmare. For those roller setting and setting under a dryer how long do you usually sit under. Mine says it dries hair fast. I got this one in black: http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/61J6wSIzlhL._SL1500_.jpg


----------



## HappyAtLast

I've been flip flopping for months trying to give my kinky-curly hair all the chances in the world, but I'm 100% done with the over manipulation from detangling and SSKs and looking like a 3rd grader!

My last flat iron session was so awesome and the maintenance was a breeze.  I honestly don't have the time to maintain it in it's kinky-curly state.  I've resigned that this is the best thing for my hair and my time.

At the last session, I maintained with macadamia nut oil and PM Foaming Pommade.  My hair felt awesome!  I'm flat ironing today.


----------



## MzRhonda

I followed a youtuber today and am impressed at my results will post a pic later.

I washed with my usual Wen and conditioned with Silicon Mix...t shirt dried then applied Jane Carter Nourish & Shine, generic PM Super Skinny Serum and Wen 613 Mousse and then blow dried. I then sprayed OGX Brazilian Keratin Therapy Flat Iron Spray all over and began to flat iron. It was simple and pretty quick.


----------



## LdyKamz

Haven't been straightening much. I've been wearing wash and gos. I've been using aloe vera gel and with my looser curl pattern it's wonderful. I'm getting lazy. I really want to straighten again soon though. I just saw my old stylist and said I would come to her to straighten my hair in the next month or 2. She's never straightened my hair before and I feel like I might change my mind.


----------



## LadyRaider

Do you straight haired naturals have problems trying to go back to curly? Isn't it hard to try to be both straight a lot of the time AND curly some of the time? Don't you have to kinda pick a team?


----------



## LdyKamz

LadyRaider said:


> Do you straight haired naturals have problems trying to go back to curly? Isn't it hard to try to be both straight a lot of the time AND curly some of the time? Don't you have to kinda pick a team?


Why do we have to pick a team? Lol Best of both worlds over here. It's all about what kind of style I want to wear. And I must say my wash and go's are hanging a bit better since I've started straightening. 

OAN: it might be time for me to trim but I really don't want to.


----------



## LadyRaider

KammyGirl said:


> Why do we have to pick a team? Lol Best of both worlds over here. It's all about what kind of style I want to wear. And I must say my wash and go's are hanging a bit better since I've started straightening.
> 
> OAN: it might be time for me to trim but I really don't want to.


Thanks for the response. I know that when I've been wearing wash and gos a lot and then try to blow dry/braid out, my hair resists at first. It takes a while for my hair to adjust to the new style. But thanks as I was not sure.


----------



## ckisland

LadyRaider said:


> Do you straight haired naturals have problems trying to go back to curly? Isn't it hard to try to be both straight a lot of the time AND curly some of the time? Don't you have to kinda pick a team?



It depends a lot on how much your hair loosens from using heat. If you have very light loosening, then enjoy the best of both worlds!! My hair has loosened a lot, so now twistouts and braid n'curls come out super smooth and pretty, but don't last past the day  . So, I was forced onto team Straight Natural, but I kinda like it here


----------



## LdyKamz

ckisland said:


> It depends a lot on how much your hair loosens from using heat. If you have very light loosening, then enjoy the best of both worlds!! My hair has loosened a lot, so now twistouts and braid n'curls come out super smooth and pretty, but don't last past the day  . So, I was forced onto team Straight Natural, but I kinda like it here


Try something with a stronger hold when you do your twistouts. That should get you a couple more days. I get at least 3-4 days before I start looking a HAM. Lol


----------



## winterinatl

MzRhonda said:


> Any body use this or something similar? I have short hair and currently use my flat iron to straighten it can be time consuming because of how short it is in areas and it is hard to get my edges:


I have something similar that goes to 450 degrees, I forget the brand. I think you have to be careful around your edges. I ended up with short stubby edges, and I'm pretty sure its because I used this too hot. just the "baby hair" area of my temples; it's grown back now over the last few months. These days I will just use that to help flatten the roots and mash down my edges with pomade or gel or something.

Frankly the fuzzy edge situation is what makes my transition unbearable. It's been two years. I am happy with my natural hair, but for the edges. I do not like having to always have some type of gel to slick them down because then my hair is pulled back 90% of the time. And when I flat iron the edges revert so, so fast. the only thing that helped was RELAXER and I don't want to do that anymore b/c my hair is so much nicer natural.


----------



## naija24

LadyRaider said:


> Do you straight haired naturals have problems trying to go back to curly? Isn't it hard to try to be both straight a lot of the time AND curly some of the time? Don't you have to kinda pick a team?



My ends are permanently straight and I have a good 1-1.5 inches of THICK, coily naps. So I'm kind of forced now to be straight 100% of the time, but that's fine.


----------



## Prettymetty

LadyRaider said:


> Do you straight haired naturals have problems trying to go back to curly? Isn't it hard to try to be both straight a lot of the time AND curly some of the time? Don't you have to kinda pick a team?


I pick team straight or braids under a wig. I rarely wear natural styles.  Every now and then I do a braidout bun.


----------



## ckisland

KammyGirl said:


> Try something with a stronger hold when you do your twistouts. That should get you a couple more days. I get at least 3-4 days before I start looking a HAM. Lol


See that's how I know my hair ain't about that life anymore!! I used to just twist with leave-in or conditioner. I did this past braidout with lots of EcoStyler gel, and it lasted a day . But, I think putting my hair in a pineapple is what ruined it, because the back was almost straight when I took it down .


I'm on day 9, and my hair looks great, but I didn't feel like dealing with it so it's in a bun. My hair came out even better than the last time, and I couldn't be happier with my routine .  I even got the "are you relaxed" question after church, and I got to dish out some hair info . 


On Monday, I straightened my friend's hair, and it came out gorgeous!! She's a 4b natural with thick, black hair . With the tension method, I gave her the best blowout I have ever done ever. I flatironed her hair with 2 passes, and she was so happy and shocked at how long her hair was. I'm so glad that I could use my newly found skills for someone else .


----------



## kupenda

I found a natural hair salon that actually will perform a blowout (many refuse to use heat outside of a hood top dryer) so I'm thinking about applying the Beautiful Textures system and having the stylist do a quality blowout for me. I can do it myself with pretty good results, but it's exhausting and time consuming. I'm also oddly bad at washing my hair. I always end up with stuff still on my scalp.


----------



## curlyTisME

Blow out has lasted me almost two weeks, if I don't get my hair wet at the beach then I will make it last until my appointment at the end of the month.


----------



## ckisland

It's day 12 for my hair, and there's only a little bit of puffing at the roots . I plan to do my wash day Saturday night because I miss the feel of water on my scalp . 

This is a pic of my hair earlier last week, it just got a little flatter as time has gone on.


----------



## Prettymetty

It looks longer already @ckisland!


----------



## ckisland

Prettymetty said:


> It looks longer already @ckisland!


Thanks!!!  It does look longer since my last pic! That's encouraging


----------



## Nelli04

I've been looking for this thread!

I am a natural who would flat iron only 5-6x a year give or take a flat iron. I started noticing that when my hair wasn't straight I would get SSKs that would kill my ends, so now I prefer to flat iron more often-- possibly heat train. I plan to flat iron 1x/month or every 5 weeks. My flat irons typically last 3 weeks (no humidity issues where I am), but going to the gym has been cutting flat irons to lasting only 2 weeks.

I was wondering what products everyone is using for when their hair is straight that doesn't weigh it down, but keeps your hair moisturized??


----------



## curlyTisME

Hair got damp at the beach yesterday. Applied some grease and redid my two goddess twists. Slight reversion in the back but none in the front. No washing until my appt on Thursday.


----------



## SlimPickinz

I'm in a strange place hair wise. I want to wear my hair curly but straight hair is sooooo easy. What say you ladies?


----------



## HappyAtLast

SlimPickinz said:


> I'm in a strange place hair wise. I want to wear my hair curly but straight hair is sooooo easy. What say you ladies?


I think we've all been there.  I know I have - many times still am.  I've been having other questions and thoughts swirling through my mind recently like:

I sure miss being pampered and able to to chill out in a stylist's chair and walk out looking fab.
What's really more damaging - flat ironing the same strands continuously to be a straight hair natural or relaxing/texlaxing new growth only 2-3 times a year.
And the no# 1 question that's been haunting me - Am I only staying natural so I can proudly say, "I'm natural"? That question gives me chills because I think I know the answer to it.


----------



## SlimPickinz

@HappyAtLast i don't mean with a relaxer. I mean straight haired natural or curly natural. I won't get a relaxer unless I get a pixie. I can get relaxer results with my flat iron! 

My hair when curly gets nothing but SSK's and matting. With constant heat I just have to stay on top of my trims and my ends are healthy but I have heat damage. I'm fine with the heat damage while it's straight. But then I want to wear it curly and curse myself cause it's so nice curly but my left side is damaged. 

But you are right. We have all been here and had this feeling. I just need to make a choice & soon because it's time for a trim.


----------



## HappyAtLast

SlimPickinz said:


> @HappyAtLast i don't mean with a relaxer. I mean straight haired natural or curly natural. I won't get a relaxer unless I get a pixie. I can get relaxer results with my flat iron!
> 
> My hair when curly gets nothing but SSK's and matting. With constant heat I just have to stay on top of my trims and my ends are healthy but I have heat damage. I'm fine with the heat damage while it's straight. But then I want to wear it curly and curse myself cause it's so nice curly but my left side is damaged.
> 
> But you are right. We have all been here and had this feeling. I just need to make a choice & soon because it's time for a trim.


Oh, I know you weren't talking about a relaxer. LOL I'm not either!  I'm just venting - asking myself why am I a straight haired natural, basically.  Excuse my mind fluff! (a relaxer is something I never, ever see myself doing again because of the chemicals, not because I'm against straight hair.)


----------



## SlimPickinz

HappyAtLast said:


> Oh, I know you weren't talking about a relaxer. LOL I'm not either!  I'm just venting - asking myself why am I a straight haired natural, basically.  Excuse my mind fluff! (a relaxer is something I never, ever see myself doing again because of the chemicals, not because I'm against straight hair.)


Oooo lol. I'm just confused right now. Ugh it's only hair. Why am I making this so difficult?!


----------



## naija24

since you guys use heat often, how long did it take you all to hit neck length as a natural? i feel like i should be closer to neck length than i am since i've had one trim but instead i'm feeling at ear length still. i think ti's because my roots are never 100% straight.

i'm still aiming to be CBL by next April. is this doable?


----------



## LdyKamz

SlimPickinz said:


> I'm in a strange place hair wise. I want to wear my hair curly but straight hair is sooooo easy. What say you ladies?


I'm there right now because I am thinking I am going to stop straightening. I like wearing my hair curly but I like wearing my hair straight too. My roller sets come out much better now. I want to attribute it to my looser curl pattern but could be my technique is better? Who knows? I, like you am making a big deal about it now. Lol

I'm thinking I'm going to stop straightening for now. I'm probably going to go for a year. *Fingers crossed* Going to do one good trim at the end of the year and will reevaluate this time next year. 

Can I still hang out with you guys in here though..pretty please?


----------



## SlimPickinz

KammyGirl said:


> I'm there right now because I am thinking I am going to stop straightening. I like wearing my hair curly but I like wearing my hair straight too. My roller sets come out much better now. I want to attribute it to my looser curl pattern but could be my technique is better? Who knows? I, like you am making a big deal about it now. Lol
> 
> I'm thinking I'm going to stop straightening for now. I'm probably going to go for a year. *Fingers crossed* Going to do one good trim at the end of the year and will reevaluate this time next year.
> 
> Can I still hang out with you guys in here though..pretty please?


I never left and I only straightened once this summer. This place is warm and cozy because of the heat tools lol


----------



## pet

Hey everyone! I've been a straightened natural for over 15 years. I decided to not straighten my hair this summer and I'm loving the look of twistouts. I'm off for the summer from work, so I don't necessarily "do" my hair everyday. I could not do this all throughout the year....the manipulation it takes to look presentable! I can't do wash and go's because my hair is straighter in the front, and curly in the back. I have two very different textures, and I'm sure my hair is as straight as it is in the front because of straightening. 

I believe my hair loves heat, and I miss just wrapping my hair at night, and throwing it up in a ponytail or bun the next day. It is SO much easier. However, I will miss my twistouts and the fact that I could cowash every couple of days.


----------



## HappyAtLast

@naija24 I didnt start straightening regularly (or more often) until apl. For my hair I just felt I needed to take the time to really learn what my hair needed - and it thrived! I don't think my hair would be where it is if I started straightening earlier.


naija24 said:


> since you guys use heat often, how long did it take you all to hit neck length as a natural? i feel like i should be closer to neck length than i am since i've had one trim but instead i'm feeling at ear length still. i think ti's because my roots are never 100% straight.
> 
> i'm still aiming to be CBL by next April. is this doable?



OAN I'm hibernating my hair under wigs starting yesterday until Nov. My wig reggie is wash, DC, tension blowdry on medium with Redken blowdry lotion and macadamia oil. Oil scalp with sulfur/MN oil.

Then I lightly mist each section (5) with my moisture spritz, seal with grease and plait up. I take down once weekly to remove sheds, M&S and oil my scalp. Re-wash every 3 weeks.

I'm aiming for full BSL by December.


----------



## LdyKamz

@HappyAtLast that sounds like such a good regimen. But I can't take wigs. My head gets itchy. I've never been a big protective styler because I want to wear my hair out. I'm wondering if I should start. I just feel like I'm at a cross roads with my hair. I don't know what to do.


----------



## HappyAtLast

KammyGirl said:


> @HappyAtLast that sounds like such a good regimen. But I can't take wigs. My head gets itchy. I've never been a big protective styler because I want to wear my hair out. I'm wondering if I should start. I just feel like I'm at a cross roads with my hair. I don't know what to do.


I know what you mean about the crossroads.  I've been using wigs as my main protective style since I started this journey.  And after experimenting for a while I find myself back at a crossroad and that's when I retreat under my wigs!


----------



## curlyTisME

Ready for my appt tomorrow, my scalp is a itchy mess! Fresh blow out as well. Can't wait!


----------



## Nelli04

So I flat ironed my hair today using a different product. Usually I use chi thermal guard (smoothing cream) and Aveda's thermal protectant spray. I went to target about a week ago and came across this product. I was interested in using it after seeing that people were using Aveda's more expensive version.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I used it today along with the Aveda heat protectant and I like it. It says to use a dime sized amount over 2 inch sections, but I tend to always over do it with new products. I used about a nickel to sometimes even a quarter sized amount on each section. I tend to use a lot of product because my hair is thick, but after flat ironing I can tell I used too much. It says it won't weigh down hair or leave it greasy, but mine is definitely weighed down which is most likely because I used too much.

But I love how smooth and moisturized my hair feels. I always have the issue of my hair feeling dry when I flat iron and I have to use serum or oil right after I am done, but not this time. My hair will most likely absorb most of the product and the weighed down look will subside in a day or two.

Overall I do like this product, it made flat ironing easier, my hair is so much smoother than has been with previous flat irons and it feels very mositurized. Next time, I will not use so much product to prevent the weighed down feeling. My hair has even held a curl! My hair usually does not hold a curl when it is flat ironed, I would curl it and the curls would completely fall within minutes. 

I attached two pictures, one is mini length check.


----------



## Prettymetty

Beautiful @Nelli04! I started to buy this the other day, but instead I got Garnier Sleek and Shine leave in cream. I've been using it for years and I'm always afraid to try new products. Thanks for the review. I may get some when I run out of my current flat iron cream.


----------



## HappyAtLast

Thanks for this review @Nelli04.  Do you blow dry first and then apply this right before flat ironing?
Your hair is fab!  Give some deets, girly!  What temp and how often do you flat iron?  Thanks!


Nelli04 said:


> So I flat ironed my hair today using a different product. Usually I use chi thermal guard (smoothing cream) and Aveda's thermal protectant spray. I went to target about a week ago and came across this product. I was interested in using it after seeing that people were using Aveda's more expensive version.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used it today along with the Aveda heat protectant and I like it. It says to use a dime sized amount over 2 inch sections, but I tend to always over do it with new products. I used about a nickel to sometimes even a quarter sized amount on each section. I tend to use a lot of product because my hair is thick, but after flat ironing I can tell I used too much. It says it won't weigh down hair or leave it greasy, but mine is definitely weighed down which is most likely because I used too much.
> 
> But I love how smooth and moisturized my hair feels. I always have the issue of my hair feeling dry when I flat iron and I have to use serum or oil right after I am done, but not this time. My hair will most likely absorb most of the product and the weighed down look will subside in a day or two.
> 
> Overall I do like this product, it made flat ironing easier, my hair is so much smoother than has been with previous flat irons and it feels very mositurized. Next time, I will not use so much product to prevent the weighed down feeling. My hair has even held a curl! My hair usually does not hold a curl when it is flat ironed, I would curl it and the curls would completely fall within minutes.
> 
> I attached two pictures, one is mini length check.
> View attachment 335807 View attachment 335809


----------



## Prettymetty

2 weeks until I straighten my hair again.  I'm tired of wearing this wig


----------



## curlyTisME

Fresh blowout this Friday, can't wait. I need a good wash and deep condition. I'll pin curl nightly as normal.


----------



## HappyAtLast

*Question: After you all flat iron, how are you styling your hair and how often do you have to restyle it?*
I'm finding flexi rods work great and give me a nice curl.  I have to put the rods back in every other day.

I have yet to get a good braidout on flat ironed hair because I don't know what to use that will give me hold and definition without reverting my hair.  Anybody accomplished that yet?


----------



## sgold04

HappyAtLast said:


> *Question: After you all flat iron, how are you styling your hair and how often do you have to restyle it?*
> I'm finding flexi rods work great and give me a nice curl.  I have to put the rods back in every other day.
> 
> I have yet to get a good braidout on flat ironed hair because I don't know what to use that will give me hold and definition without reverting my hair.  Anybody accomplished that yet?



After I flat iron, I do huge, soft curls and I maintain it by twisting my hair in a giant Bantu knot secured with a spin pin. I end up with loose waves the next morning. Do more knots for a tighter curl. I don't use any product to set it, and it literally takes 5 seconds at night, I love it. 

I'd like to try braid outs on blown out hair, but I don't want to use a product that will cause my curls to revert completely, so let me know what you find! I'm assuming a butter that doesn't have water as the first ingredient is the way to go.


----------



## SlimPickinz

HappyAtLast said:


> *Question: After you all flat iron, how are you styling your hair and how often do you have to restyle it?*
> I'm finding flexi rods work great and give me a nice curl.  I have to put the rods back in every other day.
> 
> I have yet to get a good braidout on flat ironed hair because I don't know what to use that will give me hold and definition without reverting my hair.  Anybody accomplished that yet?


I curl my hair as I flat iron. First two-three days I'll do two Bantu knots for bed. After that I'll either do one knot or wrap it for the sleek look. I prefer the loose curls tho even though it doesn't show my length.


----------



## Taleah2009

I need to revisit this thread. No that the weather is cool I'm thinking about wearing my hair straight every other weekend. I just don't know if it's worth because I work out 4x a week


----------



## HappyAtLast

Taleah2009 said:


> I need to revisit this thread. No that the weather is cool I'm thinking about wearing my hair straight every other weekend. I just don't know if it's worth because I work out 4x a week


I'm actually looking into some hair maintenance tips too for working out with flat ironed hair.  One tip I did see is to put the hair in a high ponytail or bun and put a cotton bandanna on while working out.  Then don't take the hair down or remove the bandanna until the hair is completely dry after working out.  I'm going to try that.  Let us know any other tips you find.


----------



## sgold04

HappyAtLast said:


> I'm actually looking into some hair maintenance tips too for working out with flat ironed hair.  One tip I did see is to put the hair in a high ponytail or bun and put a cotton bandanna on while working out.  Then don't take the hair down or remove the bandanna until the hair is completely dry after working out.  I'm going to try that.  Let us know any other tips you find.



I have a few moisture-wick headbands, they are better at absorbing the moisture than regular cotton. After I'm finished with my workout, I'd use a silk scarf while my hair is still in a tight, high pony until it dries. The roots aren't perfectly silky and straight, but I can still wear it out and not look crazy


----------



## LdyKamz

So I've been bunning on lightly blown out hair and I think I'm retaining y'all! I just pulled down a piece of my edges and it's sl! I've been using NJoy's growth serum with daily scalp massages though and taking my vitamins faithfully. My scalp started to get a little sore so I haven't massaged this week but I'm happy.


----------



## HappyAtLast

Sigh...just another rainy day in "sunny" Florida.  I need to change my mindset from "straight hair natural" to "frizz hair natural."  This humidity just won't let me be great.  My friend said, "Oh, just wait till winter."  I said, "You do know it's humid 10.5 months out of the year here, right? What am I supposed to do with my hair for 10.5 months besides look like puff the magic dragon!"  Oh, well.  Life as a natural...

I am in the market for a really nice blow dryer.  My hair can take blow drying or flat ironing, but not both.  I've been using the flat iron for the last several months, but since it frizzes out anyway, I'm heading back to the blow dryer. * Do you ladies have a blow dryer that you would recommend?*


----------



## curlyTisME

Wearing a twist out for the week until my appt on Friday. I will definitely get a deep treatment as well.


----------



## LdyKamz

HappyAtLast said:


> Sigh...just another rainy day in "sunny" Florida.  I need to change my mindset from "straight hair natural" to "frizz hair natural."  This humidity just won't let me be great.  My friend said, "Oh, just wait till winter."  I said, "You do know it's humid 10.5 months out of the year here, right? What am I supposed to do with my hair for 10.5 months besides look like puff the magic dragon!"  Oh, well.  Life as a natural...
> 
> *I am in the market for a really nice blow dryer.  My hair can take blow drying or flat ironing, but not both.  I've been using the flat iron for the last several months, but since it frizzes out anyway, I'm heading back to the blow dryer*. * Do you ladies have a blow dryer that you would recommend?*


I'm feeling the same now. I've barely used my flat iron lately. My blow drying has only been improving and I can get my hair super straight now without having to flat iron. I've tried several different methods but a denman and a concentrated nozzle has worked really well for me. I'm going to try a paddle brush next but I can't find one that I like and is easy to grip and dry at the same time. To answer your last question my dryer isn't anything particularly special. I have one from Revlon I think that has a high/low speed and high/medium/low setting for heat. Nothing fancy.


----------



## HappyAtLast

curlyTisME said:


> Wearing a twist out for the week until my appt on Friday. I will definitely get a deep treatment as well.


What are you getting done at your appointment?


----------



## Prettymetty

I got my hair straightened today and I am in LOVE. I did a blue black rinse a week ago and it looks fantastic. Hopefully my hair lasts a few weeks


----------



## curlyTisME

HappyAtLast said:


> What are you getting done at your appointment?



My usual silk press and a protein DC. I  have been noticing some shedding the last few days, I think the change in weather is to blame. My hair hates the cold weather.


----------



## LdyKamz

Every time I think about getting my hair professionally straightened I chicken out. The bald spot at the top of my head has just grown back in so I'm scared to let anyone ruin progress. And then what if I hate it? I paid someone for something that I don't like? The woman I would go to is someone I've gone to before. She used to do my relaxers and she was actually very good but I'm still scared.


----------



## LdyKamz

My rollerset lasted the week. I'm wondering if I should just detangle and bun or if I should wash, dc, blow dry and bun. I'm being lazy so I might just detangle and bun.


----------



## Prettymetty

I got my hair blown out Monday. Since it's getting cooler it may last a few weeks.


----------



## curlyTisME

Fresh blowout as of yesterday. Slept in pin curls and avoiding the humidity as best I can. I told my stylist about my itchy scalp and shedding. I'll get a protein treatment at my next appt in two weeks. We are still trying to figure out why my scalp has been so devilish lately.


----------



## curlyTisME

KammyGirl said:


> My rollerset lasted the week. I'm wondering if I should just detangle and bun or if I should wash, dc, blow dry and bun. I'm being lazy so I might just detangle and bun.



Does your hair feel like it needs to be washed or can it do without?


----------



## LdyKamz

@curlyTisME it feels slightly coated because I've applied oil to it twice this week. I think if I had been massaging with NJoy's growth serum I'd definitely need to wash. But maybe I can go the weekend in a bun and then wash/dc and bun again for next week.


----------



## curlyTisME

KammyGirl said:


> @curlyTisME it feels slightly coated because I've applied oil to it twice this week. I think if I had been massaging with NJoy's growth serum I'd definitely need to wash. But maybe I can go the weekend in a bun and then wash/dc and bun again for next week.



Depending on where you are I would probably wait until after the weekend too, the humidity in the South right now is out of control!


----------



## sgold04

Any blow drying tips or resources that you ladies have? I like to plan way ahead lol...I'll be straightening my hair for Christmas, I may get it done professionally, not sure, I can't seem to get my roots straight/untangled during blow drying. My roots are beastly, but I don't want to just plow through them.


----------



## LdyKamz

sgold04 said:


> Any blow drying tips or resources that you ladies have? I like to plan way ahead lol...I'll be straightening my hair for Christmas, I may get it done professionally, not sure, I can't seem to get my roots straight/untangled during blow drying. My roots are beastly, but I don't want to just plow through them.


I would try to detangle thoroughly especially the roots before you blow dry. I would also use a paddle brush or Denman for the tension on the roots.


----------



## LdyKamz

curlyTisME said:


> Depending on where you are I would probably wait until after the weekend too, the humidity in the South right now is out of control!


It was humid here for a few days before the rain started now with all the rain a rollers is completely pointless. I actually bunned this morning and my head is itchy. I'm going to wash and DC today. I can't take the itchy scalp. Lol


----------



## Muse

I have been having such good luck at TJ Maxx lately. A while ago I found a $210 Sultra Diva pressing iron for $60 and today I found the $165 Sultra Wicked iron for $25! I love the Diva iron but it only has 2 heat settings (420 and 450). I have finally gotten my products and blow drying technique down so that I don't need to hike up the heat as high on the iron. I bought the wicked one because it's set at 375 and I got even better results, go figure. I also got a T3 Featherweight blow dryer for $65 from there.

I also saw the $210 Sultra Seductress iron there once but I didn't get it because I had just bought the Diva one at the time. Today I saw the Agave Healing Vapors iron there too. It sells for $150 at Ulta. I don't remember how much it was at TJ Maxx. I know I'm late but I love this place for heat styling tools!


----------



## naija24

half my hair is natural and the other half is permanently straight via heat. the stylist thought i was transitioning!!

how do i make it so that my hair's texture is uniform?


----------



## Ltown

Hi ladies i'm trying to straighten  twice a month but found this link from curly niki a member details how she avoid heat damage and thought this is a good place to share
http://www.curlynikki.com/2015/10/ive-become-straight-hair-natural.html


----------



## curlyTisME

My hair is still as curly as ever even with me having been getting blowouts regularly for the last two months. No heat damage which makes me break out in a happy dance. Hope this continues.


----------



## LdyKamz

I've realized that I don't care about my curl pattern at all anymore. Although it's holding up well I don't really care. Even when I wear my hair curly it's in a manipulated curly style. I can't do wash and gos as my hair gets longer because shrinkage is a beast, I don't do twist or braid outs since my hair is too fine and thin for that. 

Perm rods are my best friend and they give me the exact desired curly style I want. My signature style never fails, perfect hair every time. Separate very little and pick it out a little and that's it. I'm loving my hair. 

This week I'm wet bunning. Which I never thought I would be able to do and didn't understand how or why anyone would. But I get a perfectly smooth bun from the shower. Add a little gel and spritz my ends with my leave in and coconut oil before I tuck them under and I'm good to go. I can't believe my hair has been so easy lately. I'm nervous about getting bored though. Right now I realize I really only have 2 main styles that I'm working with.


----------



## Rocky91

Hi, straight hair naturals!
I'm thinking of straightening my hair this weekend. I think I need a trim or something, and I want to see what's going on with my ends.


----------



## Muse

gbunnie said:


> Any recommendations for keeping edges flat (preferably from a natural line)? I can't seem to keep my edges straight past day 2 or 3 of a flat iron


Maybe this would work:http://www.sallybeauty.com/styling-...wax+stick&start=13&sz=12&viewAllProducts=true

You could apply then tie your hair down with a scarf for a while to help it hold.


----------



## Prettymetty

My blowout is 2 weeks old and still looks smooth. I am trying not to wash it until my next appointment in 2 weeks


----------



## curlyTisME

Three week old blowout still hanging on!


----------



## SlimPickinz

I'm back ladies. I need a new flat iron! Hellllllppppp!

Also I'm about 1.5 inches away from hip length. I'm due for a trim, that'll be done on Tuesday, so I'll be 2.5 inches away. I need to trim that much X I haven't trimmed all summer.


----------



## HappyAtLast

We don't help people who are 1.5 inches from hip. You need to be helping us!
I kid! I kid! 

I've been seriously eyeing the Paul Mitchell Express Ion Smooth. The stylist who trimmed my hair and her colleague said it  is the best they've ever used.

So um Is got questions! Have you used heat long term and think it helped you with length? How often do you not use heat?


SlimPickinz said:


> I'm back ladies. I need a new flat iron! Hellllllppppp!
> 
> Also I'm about 1.5 inches away from hip length. I'm due for a trim, that'll be done on Tuesday, so I'll be 2.5 inches away. I need to trim that much X I haven't trimmed all summer.


----------



## Prettymetty

I am wigging it until Thanksgiving,  but my hair  is still straight underneath. I put some Kerastase conditioner on my hair and did braids. My celies are getting so long. I figured out that it's not the frequency of heat that stretches my curls. It is the length of time I keep my hair straight. I go anywhere from 2-4 weeks with my blowouts.


----------



## SlimPickinz

HappyAtLast said:


> We don't help people who are 1.5 inches from hip. You need to be helping us!
> I kid! I kid!
> 
> I've been seriously eyeing the Paul Mitchell Express Ion Smooth. The stylist who trimmed my hair and her colleague said it  is the best they've ever used.
> 
> So um Is got questions! Have you used heat long term and think it helped you with length? How often do you not use heat?


I just have a fast growth rate. I retain better with heat but I've been back and forth with MBL/WL for about a year now. It's time I get over this hump. 

Weekly or 7-10 days. I blow dry and flat iron. I don't straighten during the summer because it's pointless in NYC.


----------



## LdyKamz

The only way I can post right now is by quoting someone and then editing my post. Annoying.

Anyway, why is taking so long for me to use up my products. I want to hurry up and use them all up so that I can buy new things but washing my hair so often in this ridiculous weather is not going to work. I really want to buy a new conditioner and a new leave in already. 

Don't mind me. I'm just complaining over here.


----------



## SlimPickinz

KammyGirl said:


> The only way I can post right now is by quoting someone and then editing my post. Annoying.
> 
> Anyway, why is taking so long for me to use up my products. I want to hurry up and use them all up so that I can buy new things but washing my hair so often in this ridiculous weather is not going to work. I really want to buy a new conditioner and a new leave in already.
> 
> Don't mind me. I'm just complaining over here.



Me too girl. I thought I was going crazy. I can post from my phone just fine for now. I hate this update


----------



## curlyTisME

Pin curling at night is so much easier for me than rolling. I'll apply some coconut oil to my scalp lightly tomorrow night.


----------



## LdyKamz

So I done gone and bought what I wanted anyway. Another Dominican conditioner and shea moisture curl and style milk. Smh. Money I wasn't supposed to spend and new products when I haven't used the old.  I'm the worst.


----------



## ForestRose

SlimPickinz said:


> I'm back ladies. I need a new flat iron! Hellllllppppp!
> 
> Also* I'm about 1.5 inches away from hip length*. I'm due for a trim, that'll be done on Tuesday, so I'll be 2.5 inches away. I need to trim that much X I haven't trimmed all summer.


Wow! Any pics?


----------



## LdyKamz

SlimPickinz said:


> I just have a fast growth rate. I retain better with heat but I've been back and forth with MBL/WL for about a year now. It's time I get over this hump.
> 
> Weekly or 7-10 days. I blow dry and flat iron. I don't straighten during the summer because it's pointless in NYC.



I forgot to ask - are you trimming yourself or are you getting it done?


----------



## SlimPickinz

KammyGirl said:


> I forgot to ask - are you trimming yourself or are you getting it done?


Myself. I'm cheap. I can trim it but I can't give myself a cut.


----------



## SlimPickinz

xxlalaxx said:


> Wow! Any pics?


Unfortunately I can't post pics on this site. With the update and all. too much work with the mobile web.


----------



## coconifah

Hey straight naturals lol. I go to the salon once a month for a press, I love my hair straight. Glad its getting cooler out so it will last longer.


----------



## Rocky91

coconifah said:


> Hey straight naturals lol. I go to the salon once a month for a press, I love my hair straight. Glad its getting cooler out so it will last longer.



Any special techniques that your stylist uses? Or products?

I've been wanting to go to the salon for a while, but I'm so cheap. I'm considering going to Huetiful here in Chicago.


----------



## HappyAtLast

KammyGirl said:


> I've realized that I don't care about my curl pattern at all anymore. Although it's holding up well I don't really care. Even when I wear my hair curly it's in a manipulated curly style.


Me either.  I don't really know why I feel like that besides the points you mentioned.  I mean I care in terms of wanting to keep it healthy and strong, but the actual look of my natural curl is not something I'm fighting to preserve because I don't wear fros, wash n gos, puffs, etc.  I'm not afraid of "heat damage" to my curl pattern any more than I was afraid of relaxer damage to my curl pattern. As long as I'm happy about how I look, I'm all good.


----------



## coconifah

Rocky91 said:


> Any special techniques that your stylist uses? Or products?
> 
> I've been wanting to go to the salon for a while, but I'm so cheap. I'm considering going to Huetiful here in Chicago.


Honestly im not even sure what products she uses but they work well with my hair,(i dont pay attention but they are good quality and professional) she always does a deep condition and when flat ironing my hair she only does 1-2 passes and i get trimmed as needed(maybe twice a year)


----------



## coconifah

HappyAtLast said:


> Me either.  I don't really know why I feel like that besides the points you mentioned.  I mean I care in terms of wanting to keep it healthy and strong, but the actual look of my natural curl is not something I'm fighting to preserve because I don't wear fros, wash n gos, puffs, etc.  I'm not afraid of "heat damage" to my curl pattern any more than I was afraid of relaxer damage to my curl pattern. As long as I'm happy about how I look, I'm all good.


Yesssssss. Me either


----------



## LdyKamz

So I am terrible. Someone come over here and slap me please so I can stop buying stuff. I just went to Walgreens and bought the Aussie Moist 3 minute that was on sale 3 for $10. Then I bought another thing of tresseme which I probably didn't need but I want to go back to the naturals line and I've been using the one for curly hair. I also bought more shea moisture curl and style milk since it was buy one get 1 half off. I bought 7 items and spent less than $40 with free shipping but I think I should take it easy. Help!

I'm going to go home and wash my hair. Maybe that will relax me. Lol


----------



## SlimPickinz

I have to wash my hair tonight. I also need to venture into that scalp exfoliation thread. Curlicarib said she's been doing DIY scalp treatment that I NEED to try. I have lactic acid and aloe Vera gel. I just need to stop being lazy


----------



## LdyKamz

^^I was stalking that thread when it first started but then everyone started talking about scalp exfoliates and I didn't want to buy anything. I'm going to try to stay away from it for a month when I'm allowed to buy stuff again. Lol


----------



## curlyTisME

I think I'll roll with some perm rods tonight. I want some curls!


----------



## Jace032000

curlyTisME said:


> I think I'll roll with some perm rods tonight. I want some curls!



That's the only way I can get the "curly look."  I'm a straight haired natural --- who's hair is thermally straightened "AKA heat damaged."  My hair feels and looks great...but when water touches .... it doesn't curl up.  :/


----------



## curlyTisME

Jace032000 said:


> That's the only way I can get the "curly look."  I'm a straight haired natural --- who's hair is thermally straightened "AKA heat damaged."  My hair feels and looks great...but when water touches .... it doesn't curl up.  :/



Really, how long have you been a straight natural? How long has it been unable to revert?


----------



## curlyTisME

Perm rods again tonight. Rolled it super fast and messy since baby girl had a attitude!


----------



## SlimPickinz

Jace032000 said:


> That's the only way I can get the "curly look."  I'm a straight haired natural --- who's hair is thermally straightened "AKA heat damaged."  My hair feels and looks great...but when water touches .... it doesn't curl up.  :/


At all? That sucks. I still have a curl pattern. Just not as curly as it should be


----------



## SlimPickinz

I still haven't washed my hair. I'm honestly tempted to go to the salon and have them wash my hair but the impending damage keeps me home.


----------



## kupenda

Its getting colder. You know what that means....STRAIGHT HAIR!

But im so not interested in doing it myself. I bought a straight wig (Outre Annie) and ill wear that for awhile. Then maybe get my hair straightened professionally next month. 

Ive heard some horror stories in regards to Beautiful Textures Manageability System. But i like it a lot. Im not all that concerned about curl pattern either  but its done nothing but make my hair even more curly. Ill be using it on my leave out today


----------



## hothair

I think I may joining you lot again. I am currently back to APL (from BSL) and hadn't straightened in almost 8 months until today. I need a trim and will be straightening my hair every 3 weeks after an overnight deep condition.

My hair doesn't seem to care about heat unless I do it often and it seems my type 4 hair retains better when I straighten periodically. The only downside is when my hair is stick straight it looks thin no matter how full it is curly, so have to use perm rods, or other curly style for volume. 

I have just gone off Manetabolism Plus to get my skin back to form I need to be looking magical in the next few weeks so that's another reason I'm back on the hair side.


----------



## alex114

Hey everyone! So I went and got my hair pressed and trimmed yesterday and I'm really happy with the results! I just have a few questions. My stylist is great, really knowledgeable and cares about my hair but she said that I need to add* just a bit of serum* to my ends every night and *nothing else*. I am 4C and I'm not sure my hair can deal with that-- I'm used to moisturizing and sealing *every day* and DC'ing with heat *every week*. She did DC my hair with Dominican Magic, so it feels soft and moisturized, but *how do I retain/restore moisture while my hair is straight without making my hair fluffy/revert?? *


----------



## Prettymetty

@alex114 use a smoothing leave in like Garnier Sleek and shine cream. Only use a pea size amount and your hair won't revert.


----------



## Rocky91

alex114 said:


> Hey everyone! So I went and got my hair pressed and trimmed yesterday and I'm really happy with the results! I just have a few questions. My stylist is great, really knowledgeable and cares about my hair but she said that I need to add* just a bit of serum* to my ends every night and *nothing else*. I am 4C and I'm not sure my hair can deal with that-- I'm used to moisturizing and sealing *every day* and DC'ing with heat *every week*. She did DC my hair with Dominican Magic, so it feels soft and moisturized, but *how do I retain/restore moisture while my hair is straight without making my hair fluffy/revert?? *


if you absolutely must, i would add serum and nothing else. my hair personally gets weighed down so quickly, i wouldn't dare do anything other than that.

i bet your hair will be fine for the week-2 weeks that you keep it straight. all that moisturizing and DC'ing you usually do has brought your hair to the super healthy state that it is now, so don't worry about it.


----------



## Rocky91

I'm messing with my hair too much. I'm going to put myself back on a mostly straight regimen.
DC and straighten every week-two weeks. Done.


----------



## alex114

@Prettymetty thank you! I'll go look that up. @Rocky91 Okay, I feel better knowing that I'm not missing some vital step. Thank you guys!!! I'm just approaching APL after the trim she gave me, so I don't think my pics make any difference


----------



## curlyTisME

Blowout is almost two weeks old and going strong! My next appt isn't until the 7th.


----------



## HappyAtLast

Rocky91 said:


> I'm messing with my hair too much. I'm going to put myself back on a mostly straight regimen.
> DC and straighten every week-two weeks. Done.


Me too.  I've probably messed with my hair more in the last 2 months than I did in the last 2 years!  I'm still working on committing to being a full-time straight-haired natural.


----------



## Ltown

i'm trying to be a straight hair natural but i work out 4-5 times a week and i sweat in my hair, does anyone has this challenge and what do you do?


----------



## Prettymetty

Ltown said:


> i'm trying to be a straight hair natural but i work out 4-5 times a week and i sweat in my hair, does anyone has this challenge and what do you do?


Low intensity workouts only. Anything else with instantly revert your roots. You can do yoga, pilates, walk, or lift for example. I learned my lesson about a week into a blowout I did a hiit workout.  Then I was stuck wearing a bun until I got my hair done again.


----------



## LdyKamz

Prettymetty said:


> *Low intensity workouts only*. Anything else with instantly revert your roots. You can do yoga, pilates, walk, or lift for example. I learned my lesson about a week into a blowout I did a hiit workout.  Then I was stuck wearing a bun until I got my hair done again.


But how helpful is this for someone who is really trying to lose weight and wants to go harder? I'm trying to give my sister some advice on this but I don't think low intensity workouts are a good alternative for her.

I'm bunning today and tomorrow. I'll wash, protein dc, moisture dc and blow dry and flat iron for next week. My routing is working. Still need to work on styling though. I'm about to get bored with the few I'm wearing.


----------



## MilkChocolateOne

Ltown said:


> i'm trying to be a straight hair natural but i work out 4-5 times a week and i sweat in my hair, does anyone has this challenge and what do you do?



braids, twists, buns

straight hair is probably not an option


----------



## Prettymetty

KammyGirl said:


> But how helpful is this for someone who is really trying to lose weight and wants to go harder? I'm trying to give my sister some advice on this but I don't think low intensity workouts are a good alternative for her.
> 
> I'm bunning today and tomorrow. I'll wash, protein dc, moisture dc and blow dry and flat iron for next week. My routing is working. Still need to work on styling though. I'm about to get bored with the few I'm wearing.


If she doesn't mind puffy roots she can keep up with her current routine.  The alternative is to eat less on days when she does a lower intensity workout.

My stylist blows her roots after each workout,  but that's too much heat imo.


----------



## Rocky91

Ltown said:


> i'm trying to be a straight hair natural but i work out 4-5 times a week and i sweat in my hair, does anyone has this challenge and what do you do?


If my hair is super moisturized and flat ironed in very small sections, it won't revert all that much except for a little bit at the roots. NEVER wear a hat while working out if you want to keep hair straight. A high tight ponytail will keep me relatively straight. Then I find if I add serum and tie my scarf tightly, my roots will flatten out again overnight.

If my flatiron job gets ruined, i kinda have an attitude of...oh well. I'm not going to stop working out (I'm a part time personal trainer) so I roll with it in a bun or do bantu knot outs or add some foam wrap and throw it on some flexirods. I don't usually try to add heat because I find it never gets quite as straight as it was, so it's just a waste of damage. I just roll with the puffier texture and get creative. or i throw up my hands and cowash and bun until i'm ready to straighten it or style it again.


----------



## Rocky91

My hair is jet black, SUPER straight and i just got it trimmed. It looks nice but damn it could use some curl or something. 

This length is decent right now-like a long bob around collarbone length. I can live with it.


----------



## alex114

Okay so I'm not sure if I did wrong or not lol--
I got my hair straightened and so far it's been great-- I've gotten compliments, people have been surprised at how long it got etc.
but my moisture level!!

It usually feels soooo soft when it's curly, because I have my staples for when my hair is curly and I've mastered my personal protein-moisture balance, I DC weekly, etc.

But for the last few days I was putting oil on it like no one's business, because I just didn't feel like the serums were giving me the softness my hair should have.

And then last night was really windy here in NYC so it made my hair feel oily and dry at the same time!!! 

So when I got back to my dorm I went straight for a thick creamy moisture butter and put it all over my hair....and it finally got soft like I wanted AND didn't revert.

Sorry for the , but all of this to ask:

Would using a more moisturizing/better DC (my stylist used a Dominican DC called Dominican Magic) or maybe using a leave in like Mizani Nighttime before blow drying help my hair's moisture level while straight?

Or should I just keep using the moisture butter (I just feel like it would weigh down my hair using it every day)

Thank you all in advance!


----------



## Ltown

i notice some of my so called butter that have water listed and i didn't pay attention  my hair reverts when i think i'm moisturizing my straight hair.


----------



## Ltown

Rocky91 said:


> If my hair is super moisturized and flat ironed in very small sections, it won't revert all that much except for a little bit at the roots. NEVER wear a hat while working out if you want to keep hair straight. A high tight ponytail will keep me relatively straight. Then I find if I add serum and tie my scarf tightly, my roots will flatten out again overnight.
> 
> If my flatiron job gets ruined, i kinda have an attitude of...oh well. I'm not going to stop working out (I'm a part time personal trainer) so I roll with it in a bun or do bantu knot outs or add some foam wrap and throw it on some flexirods. I don't usually try to add heat because I find it never gets quite as straight as it was, so it's just a waste of damage. I just roll with the puffier texture and get creative. or i throw up my hands and cowash and bun until i'm ready to straighten it or style it again.


i feel you not working out is not a option for me either. but i have notice some of my moisturizers have water in them and that too revert my straight styles my fault for not reading.


----------



## Dayjoy

alex114 said:


> Okay so I'm not sure if I did wrong or not lol--
> I got my hair straightened and so far it's been great-- I've gotten compliments, people have been surprised at how long it got etc.
> but my moisture level!!
> 
> It usually feels soooo soft when it's curly, because I have my staples for when my hair is curly and I've mastered my personal protein-moisture balance, I DC weekly, etc.
> 
> But for the last few days I was putting oil on it like no one's business, because I just didn't feel like the serums were giving me the softness my hair should have.
> 
> And then last night was really windy here in NYC so it made my hair feel oily and dry at the same time!!!
> 
> So when I got back to my dorm I went straight for a thick creamy moisture butter and put it all over my hair....and it finally got soft like I wanted AND didn't revert.
> 
> Sorry for the , but all of this to ask:
> 
> Would using a more moisturizing/better DC (my stylist used a Dominican DC called Dominican Magic) or maybe using a leave in like Mizani Nighttime before blow drying help my hair's moisture level while straight?
> 
> Or should I just keep using the moisture butter (I just feel like it would weigh down my hair using it every day)
> 
> Thank you all in advance!


Sorry, I don't have an answer to your question, BUT WHAT was the moisture butter you use that softened your hair but didn't revert it?  I need that.

TIA


----------



## alex114

@Dayjoy lol! Well it's from the Oyin Handmade line-- the Whipped Pudding. 
Yeah it actually has water as the first ingredient and Shea butter as the second...but my hair didn't revert for some reason.


----------



## Dayjoy

alex114 said:


> @Dayjoy lol! Well it's from the Oyin Handmade line-- the Whipped Pudding.
> Yeah it actually has water as the first ingredient and Shea butter as the second...but my hair didn't revert for some reason.


Thank you...adding it to my list...


----------



## MzRhonda

Prettymetty said:


> @alex114 use a smoothing leave in like Garnier Sleek and shine cream. Only use a pea size amount and your hair won't revert.


@Prettymetty which sleek and shine do you use? I have this


----------



## MzRhonda

^^^^^^^^
Sorry   Ugh!!! How do we delete pics?  I did not want to post 2 pics.


----------



## Prettymetty

@MzRhonda my bottle is short and rounded. It just says Sleek and Shine cream. I think it has argan oil in it. I got it from Family Dollar for like $3. This is the one I use


----------



## alex114

MzRhonda said:


> @Prettymetty which sleek and shine do you use? I have this


Ohhhhhhh it's moisture based? I looked it up as a serum ohhhhhh thank you again @Prettymetty  and thank you for clearing that up @MzRhonda


----------



## curlyTisME

Fresh blowout coming this Friday!! Can't wait.


----------



## MzRhonda

Prettymetty said:


> @MzRhonda my bottle is short and rounded. It just says Sleek and Shine cream. I think it has argan oil in it. I got it from Family Dollar for like $3. This is the one I use


@Prettymetty
Ok so I got this yesterday and will be doing my hair today......do you apply after you blow dry and/or flat iron? Do you apply during the week on dry hair?


----------



## SlimPickinz

I would add the smallest amount of the garnier to your dry hair. It reverts my hair with ease! Lol what works for Metty may or may not work. Just be careful and mindful.

But it has a lovely scent and was a staple when I had my twa.


----------



## Prettymetty

MzRhonda said:


> @Prettymetty
> Ok so I got this yesterday and will be doing my hair today......do you apply after you blow dry and/or flat iron? Do you apply during the week on dry hair?


I apply it to my straight dry hair about twice a week. Only when my hair feels like it needs moisture


----------



## MzRhonda

^^^^^
Thanks!


----------



## Rocky91

My BF refuses to let my straight hair be great.


----------



## MileHighDiva

Rocky91 said:


> My BF refuses to let my straight hair be great.


Lol, does he have you out in the elements, working out, or coloring?    I'm nosey!  @Rocky91


----------



## Rocky91

MileHighDiva said:


> Lol, does he have you out in the elements, working out, or coloring?    I'm nosey!  @Rocky91


Girllllll coloring and then I'm so worn out...I fall asleep before putting on my scarf. And then he don't wake me up to put it on :Nono:


----------



## MileHighDiva

Rocky91 said:


> Girllllll coloring and then I'm so worn out...I fall asleep before putting on my scarf. And then he don't wake me up to put it on :Nono:



You have an extra hour to get your hair together.  You know our hair does that to them, lol.


----------



## sgold04

Ltown said:


> i'm trying to be a straight hair natural but i work out 4-5 times a week and i sweat in my hair, does anyone has this challenge and what do you do?



A high, tight ponytail, as mentioned above, and a moisture-wick headband while exercising. I do not take my ponytail down until my hair is dry, and I keep a silk scarf wrapped around my edges while it dries post-workout. I sweat a lot from my head, but when I do this, my roots are only a little puffy.


----------



## HappyAtLast

MileHighDiva said:


> You have an extra hour to get your hair together.  You know our hair does that to them, lol.


Yes, L0rd!  My DH has been calling me "my Pam Grier" all weekend!  Leaves me be!


----------



## LdyKamz

HappyAtLast said:


> Yes, L0rd!  My DH has been calling me "my Pam Grier" all weekend!  Leaves me be!


How cute. Haha


----------



## curlyTisME

Fresh blow out coming soon, as in tomorrow morning. My hair has been straight for the last three weeks. This last week I've been switching between my two French twists and rolling with perm rods. 

I'll surely get a deep condition tomorrow and a dusting if needed.


----------



## LdyKamz

I need a good recommendation for a serum for blow drying my hair. I see something from Aussie that looks nice but I don't see it anywhere else but Amazon and I'm afraid I'll like it too much and have no other way to buy it.


----------



## Prettymetty

KammyGirl said:


> I need a good recommendation for a serum for blow drying my hair. I see something from Aussie that looks nice but I don't see it anywhere else but Amazon and I'm afraid I'll like it too much and have no other way to buy it.



Chi silk infusion is the best serum I have ever used. Second place is probably Paul Mitchell super skinny serum


----------



## Rocky91

KammyGirl said:


> I need a good recommendation for a serum for blow drying my hair. I see something from Aussie that looks nice but I don't see it anywhere else but Amazon and I'm afraid I'll like it too much and have no other way to buy it.


I LOVE Paul Mitchell Super Skinny serum. I feel as though it actually does what it claims to do, which i think is is so rare with most hair products 
-decreases drying time-i blowdry my hair very quickly with this
-gets the hair straighter than with other serums

that's all i use when flatironing. the generic sally's version is pretty nice, but i prefer the real thing.


----------



## curlyTisME

I've been pincurling since I got my blowout on Saturday. Decided to roll with perm rods tonight.


----------



## LdyKamz

@Prettymetty @Rocky91 I got the serum today and going to wash and blow dry tonight and then flat iron. I'm finally going to try that updo that Anthony Dickey did on the girl in that video where he blow dries her hair in like 15 minutes. Fingers crossed that I like this stuff.


----------



## Rocky91

I did my favorite super quick style just now. I can be cute in about 30 minutes flat doing this.
1. Cowash in the shower.
2. Blowdry my hair-that super skinny gets my hair almost straight in about 15 minutes
3. Use my wand curl to create wave/curls-kinda looks like a bantu knot out with half the effort.
4. Slick down my edges and style my baby hurr. 

I LOVE how it looks.


----------



## Prettymetty

@Rocky91 that sounds really cute. Did you take any pics?!


----------



## curlyTisME

Perm rods are helping me preserve my blowout when I don't pin curl at night, but I can't get over the feeling that they are the reason my edges feel thinned out a bit.

Suggestions to avoid this ladies???


----------



## MzRhonda

Rocky91 said:


> I LOVE Paul Mitchell Super Skinny serum. I feel as though it actually does what it claims to do, which i think is is so rare with most hair products
> -decreases drying time-i blowdry my hair very quickly with this
> -gets the hair straighter than with other serums
> 
> that's all i use when flatironing. the generic sally's version is pretty nice, but i prefer the real thing.



@Rocky91 
I have the Super Skinny and use it to blow dry, do you also put it on your hair to flat iron?


----------



## Muse

I used the FHI Platform flat iron for the first time today. Believe the hype! I always figured it was just another overpriced, overrated flat iron. I should've tried it sooner but I guess my patience paid off because now that it's kinda old news i was able to get one for $50! Is anyone else using and loving this iron?


----------



## LdyKamz

curlyTisME said:


> Perm rods are helping me preserve my blowout when I don't pin curl at night, but I can't get over the feeling that they are the reason my edges feel thinned out a bit.
> 
> Suggestions to avoid this ladies???


I do perm rod sets regularly and I've tried a few things because my edges were in trouble. I started twisting my hair before putting the perm rod and eventually just leaving them out altogether since I always fluff near the edges anyway. Since your hair is straight I would leave them out. They should just lay down with a scarf, no?

OAN: So I LOVE this super skinny serum. These are the best results I've ever had straightening. The serum is only part of it. I clarified first, then shampooed a 2nd time and used Aussie Moist shampoo. Then I air dried 75% (laziness) and mixed Nexxus Emergence Reconstructive Conditioner with Capilo in avocado (a Dominican conditioner I love) and sat under the dryer for 15 minutes.

Then I towel dried and added the super skinny serum then blow dried using the tension method (new for me). Then flat ironed. I didn't put anything else on hair. My hair is soft and shiny. I can stop touching it.

I did give myself a hair cut because I was slacking on trims and my hair got mad. I have no flat ironed in so long I didn't notice. It always looks fine with a blow out . I'm back to neck length practically


----------



## Rocky91

Prettymetty said:


> @Rocky91 that sounds really cute. Did you take any pics?!


I didn't but I will try tomorrow. I will probably touch up a few of the curls before going to church.


----------



## Rocky91

MzRhonda said:


> @Rocky91
> I have the Super Skinny and use it to blow dry, do you also put it on your hair to flat iron?


i don't apply it twice, only one drop per quadrant of my hair prior to blowdrying and that's it.

I have really fine hair so i try to really limit my product usage when straightening.


----------



## HappyAtLast

I WISH I could get my hair to quickly style like this. It's always such a project.  This is part of my goal for 2016. No more hair drama!

What products so you use to moisturize with after heat?

Eta... I see from your previous post that you have really fine hair. Do you rhink that contributes to quick styling? My hair is thick and med-coarse kinky curly.


Rocky91 said:


> I did my favorite super quick style just now. I can be cute in about 30 minutes flat doing this.
> 1. Cowash in the shower.
> 2. Blowdry my hair-that super skinny gets my hair almost straight in about 15 minutes
> 3. Use my wand curl to create wave/curls-kinda looks like a bantu knot out with half the effort.
> 4. Slick down my edges and style my baby hurr.
> 
> I LOVE how it looks.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

Muse said:


> I used the FHI Platform flat iron for the first time today. Believe the hype! I always figured it was just another overpriced, overrated flat iron. I should've tried it sooner but I guess my patience paid off because now that it's kinda old news i was able to get one for $50! Is anyone else using and loving this iron?



@Muse I have the FHI platform. It's my favorite amongst all the flat irons I own.


----------



## LdyKamz

Hair looking nice today. I put some hot rollers in this morning to give it some life. Let's see if I can try to grow out my hair neater this time. I'm trying to determine how often I should trim. I want to do as needed but I like even hair but then that might stunt progress. Smh All I know is I need to get on the trimming schedule. I've tried to grow my hair out without doing it but it just won't work. I always end up needing a cut obviously.


----------



## Prettymetty

@KammyGirl maybe you can dust your ends every 3-4 months. I do a seasonal trim every few months on certain days (Morrocco Method).


----------



## MzRhonda

Muse said:


> I used the FHI Platform flat iron for the first time today. Believe the hype! I always figured it was just another overpriced, overrated flat iron. I should've tried it sooner but I guess my patience paid off because now that it's kinda old news i was able to get one for $50! Is anyone else using and loving this iron?


I have this http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001MA0QY2?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o06_s00  flat iron, very similar I think and it straightens very well.


----------



## ckisland




----------



## movingforward

So I bought Sally's version of the skinny serum.

Where has this product been my whole life!

My hair history: last year around this time I had a chin length relaxed bob. Afterwards, I decided to transition back to natural.

Fast forward I've been PSing.  75% of my hair is natural and wouldn't get silky straight for nothing in the world.

Now my hair is silky straight! Hopefully it can hold up.  It's supposed to rain this week.


----------



## Rocky91

HappyAtLast said:


> I WISH I could get my hair to quickly style like this. It's always such a project.  This is part of my goal for 2016. No more hair drama!
> 
> What products so you use to moisturize with after heat?
> 
> Eta... I see from your previous post that you have really fine hair. Do you rhink that contributes to quick styling? My hair is thick and med-coarse kinky curly.


I actually don't use moisturizers after heat, just maybe a lil serum for smell.
I honestly moisturize very infrequently in general, my moisture comes from my DC.
And yep I think my fine hair is definitely a factor. It's annoying because I always have to do Jedi tricks to help with volume but I'll admit I can do most styles really quickly


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

MzRhonda said:


> I have this http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001MA0QY2?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o06_s00  flat iron, very similar I think and it straightens very well.



I have that one too. lol I would compare it to my Amika. My FHI glides better than all my flatirons. But then again, my thoughts may be skewed since I use all my flat irons on the lowest settings. I get my hair straight with roller sets and only use the flatiron to remove lumps and bumps in the root areas every now and again. I havent even done that since the beginning of the year so once again don't mind me too much. lol


----------



## LdyKamz

@lulu97 do you blow dry after your roller set at all? I want to eventually try and see if I can get my hair straight enough like this and ditch the flat iron. I have fine hair so shouldn't be too hard. But I'm worried that I'll still end up having to use the flat iron after blow drying.

I've been stalking Dominican blow out tutorials on YouTube. What little I could find anyway. Does anyone rollerset, blow dry and be done with it? What kid of brush should I use? Clearly, a denman won't cut it and I'm useless with round brushes. They get tangled in my hair something terrible when I do it. @Prettymetty you get Dominican blow outs right? Do you get flat ironed afterwards? What kind of brush does your stylist use?

I'm going to try this next time I straighten. I'm trying to narrow down techniques since I like my regimen well enough at this point.


----------



## SlimPickinz

ckisland said:


>


If you don't leave lol didn't you chop a few months ago? How's the growth coming along?


----------



## SlimPickinz

@Rocky91 how long do the wand curls last and how do you preserve at night?


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

@KammyGirl
No I don't use a blowdryer after setting...I don't even own one lol

I use the pull and roll method when roller setting and that gets my hair pretty straight. I roll my hair a few rounds on the roller, then pull, roll then pull...repeat. I don't even use combs. Technique is key.

 

After the rollers are dry, I do one or two methods to get my roots to flatten. I either:
(A) gel down my edges, then pull it all back in a bun like this overnight:

 

(B) or cross wrap overnight and get this:
 

If I'm feeling jazzy (which I havent since April) lol I'll use my flat iron on the lowest setting and get out the lumps and bumps and it looks like this:

 

However I don't mind a little kink, so I just let it be. My hair is a mix of fine to medium strands so bone straight hair on me looks sickly. (This is a full flat iron on 370)

 

So I just stay in my lane and stick to being a straight hair natural via roller sets. HTH


----------



## AnjelLuvs

*how are people protecting at night, pin curls, wrapping? Please share... *


----------



## LdyKamz

@lulu97 looks like I'm going to have to practice roller setting with magnetics. I'm golden with perm rods but that's for a particular style. I just straightened on Friday and I'm already thinking about how to straighten again. 2 weeks can't come soon enough enough. Lol


----------



## curlyTisME

Cancelled my next two appts. Going to stretch my blow out 5 weeks. We shall see how this goes.


----------



## Prettymetty

@KammyGirl  I always get my hair flatironed afterwards so that it lasts longer. My hair get's pretty straight with just the blowdryer so I may start skipping the flatiron. Dominican stylists usually use a round brush (different sizes). My Kerastase stylist uses a comb attachment or a round brush. Her blowouts are the business for real 

To preserve my style I either cross wrap or use satin rollers at night.


----------



## Rocky91

SlimPickinz said:


> @Rocky91 how long do the wand curls last and how do you preserve at night?


I pineapple my hair at night and they can last about three days.
If I'm actually going somewhere, I'll go ahead and touch up the front and parts of the side with my iron.


----------



## LdyKamz

Prettymetty said:


> @KammyGirl  I always get my hair flatironed afterwards so that it lasts longer. My hair get's pretty straight with just the blowdryer so I may start skipping the flatiron. Dominican stylists usually use a round brush (different sizes). My Kerastase stylist uses a comb attachment or a round brush. Her blowouts are the business for real
> 
> To preserve my style I either cross wrap or use satin rollers at night.



Hmm interesting. So many decisions. I hate when I start getting crazy with my hair. I want to try so many different things right away because I seriously hate the trial and error phase.

Ok, so I'm just going to put this here so I don't forget. When I wash out this flat iron in 2 weeks I'm going to roller set. If it comes out smooth enough I'll probably just flat iron my roots. If it doesn't come out that smooth I'll do a light blow out and won't use the flat iron. 
Process: Shampoo, DC (protein and moisture), It's a 10 w/keratin for heat protectant, shea moisture coconut and hibiscus curl and style milk as detangler and taliah waajid setting lotion to set.


----------



## ckisland

SlimPickinz said:


> If you don't leave lol didn't you chop a few months ago? How's the growth coming along?


Yes I did!! LOL!! But that's because I did something stupid and heat damaged my hair, otherwise I would've kept on straightening . My hair growth is going good retention-wise, but I found out that my hair's kinda jacked up. 

I straightened it last night, and I don't regret it at all . I love my hair straight, but natural hair guilt is real


----------



## LdyKamz

@ckisland what do you mean your hair is jacked up?


----------



## SlimPickinz

ckisland said:


> Yes I did!! LOL!! But that's because I did something stupid and heat damaged my hair, otherwise I would've kept on straightening . My hair growth is going good retention-wise, but I found out that my hair's kinda jacked up.
> 
> I straightened it last night, and I don't regret it at all . I love my hair straight, but natural hair guilt is real


I understand! I love the sleek polished look of my straight hair. But I want to at least try to wear my hair curly for a year. I'm bored already only been 2 weeks. It's easier with a twa since I had no choice


----------



## Prettymetty

I wanted to test out my flat iron on the lowest settong of 250 degrees.  I did a small section of hair and it got pretty straight.  I think I'll straighten Christmas myself instead of going to the salon. I'd rather spend that cash on a spa day or something 

My plan is to shampoo, dc for 20 minutes with Oleo Relax mask and then airdry in braids to stretch my roots. One braid at a time I will detangle and flat iron in small sections.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

KammyGirl said:


> Hmm interesting. So many decisions. I hate when I start getting crazy with my hair. I want to try so many different things right away because I seriously hate the trial and error phase.
> 
> Ok, so I'm just going to put this here so I don't forget. When I wash out this flat iron in 2 weeks I'm going to roller set. If it comes out smooth enough I'll probably just flat iron my roots. If it doesn't come out that smooth I'll do a light blow out and won't use the flat iron.
> Process: Shampoo, DC (protein and moisture), It's a 10 w/keratin for heat protectant,* shea moisture coconut and hibiscus curl and style milk as detangler and taliah waajid setting lotion to set*.



@KammyGirl 

I would caution against using the last two products and instead only use the it's a 10 with your favorite serum (being light handed with both) Something I used to do back in the day was split my hair in half and test out different products on each side. Maybe you can try that to see what combo's give your hair the smoothest sets. 

Product tips:
*Think of setting the same way you would for flat ironing. Less products equal light & flowy hair. More products equal dull & heavy hair...plus you will take forever and a day to dry. 
*Don't forget your spray bottle with water. Drench your hair with it before rolling. It will activate the slip in the serum (if you choose to use it) as well as help the hair smooth better on the roller.

Don't give up after the first try if it's not what you expect. Practice makes perfect. Good luck and let me know how it turns out! You got this!


----------



## LdyKamz

@lulu97 thank you so much for that info!! I was about to mess myself up! Lol I was wondering if that would be too much but youtube had me all confused because every video I watched they were using leave in, detangler, heat protectant and a gel of some sort.

So now I'll do the same method I used for my current straightening process. Can I apply the it's a 10 all over or should I do it for each section I roll? Same for the serum. How should I apply? In sections?


----------



## ckisland

KammyGirl said:


> @ckisland what do you mean your hair is jacked up?



When I straightened, I found so many ssks, my strands felt incredibly rough, sections of coils were trying to slick lock together, and my ends are terrible . Hair in its curly/ natural state can hide a lot of damage.


----------



## ckisland

SlimPickinz said:


> I understand! I love the sleek polished look of my straight hair. But I want to at least try to wear my hair curly for a year. I'm bored already only been 2 weeks. It's easier with a twa since I had no choice


Over worn my hair curly for about 90% of my hair journey LOL!! I'm glad that I wasn't interested in straightening my first several years, so I got to know my hair as is inside and out. But this second time around, getting to know my hair isn't my goal. Style and seeing my length are my goals, so it's just different.


----------



## HappyAtLast

lulu97 said:


> @KammyGirl
> 
> I would caution against using the last two products and instead only use the it's a 10 with your favorite serum (being light handed with both) *Something I used to do back in the day was split my hair in half and test out different products on each side. Maybe you can try that to see what combo's give your hair the smoothest sets. *
> 
> Product tips:
> *Think of setting the same way you would for flat ironing. Less products equal light & flowy hair. More products equal dull & heavy hair...plus you will take forever and a day to dry.
> *Don't forget your spray bottle with water. Drench your hair with it before rolling. It will activate the slip in the serum (if you choose to use it) as well as help the hair smooth better on the roller.
> 
> Don't give up after the first try if it's not what you expect. Practice makes perfect. Good luck and let me know how it turns out! You got this!


I'm glad you reminded me of this because I've been debating on what order I want to try some new products for my next flat iron, so I'm going to do both by dividing my hair in half.

On both halves I'm going to blow dry with Mizani Thermasmooth Smooth Guard.  One one half I'm going to apply Neutrogena Triple Moisture before I use my FHI Stylus; on the other half I'm going to apply Cantu Shea Butter Super Shine Hair Silk.  My goal is to see which one deters frizz better while still being moisturized at not weighed down.

On both sides after the Stylus, I'm going to use Organix Sea Mineral Moisture Shimmering as needed.


----------



## LdyKamz

ckisland said:


> When I straightened, I found so many ssks, my strands felt incredibly rough, sections of coils were trying to slick lock together, and my ends are terrible . Hair in its curly/ natural state can hide a lot of damage.


This is exactly why I just gave myself a needed hair cut. I tell you even when I blew my hair out it looked fine but those single strand knots, the see through ends and just damaged looking hair when I flat ironed. It was a trip too because my hair looked gorgeous up until 2-3 inches before my ends. They had to go. So a mini chop for me but still enough hair to straighten and still do the styles I've gotten used to wearing.


----------



## SlimPickinz

I just ordered the FHI platform 1" for $81 from jcpenney. I won't straighten until December. I'm trying to get a handle on my scalp. It's so gross right now. 

I got the 1" cause it's easier to curl with.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

KammyGirl said:


> @lulu97 thank you so much for that info!! I was about to mess myself up! Lol I was wondering if that would be too much but youtube had me all confused because every video I watched they were using leave in, detangler, heat protectant and a gel of some sort.
> 
> So now I'll do the same method I used for my current straightening process. *Can I apply the it's a 10 all over or should I do it for each section I roll? Same for the serum. How should I apply? In sections?*



@KammyGirl lol at youtube! It's a mess! Girl them dang on glamtwinz convinced me to purchase Redken Anti Snap...but I love it. lol I think the products you mentioned initially would be great if your intent is to wear curly sets like flexi rods or perm rod sets. But for sets that you intend on using heat after or wearing straight...that's when you go light with products. 

To answer your questions:

*Can I apply the it's a 10 all over or should I do it for each section I roll? 
*
***I've done it both ways. I prefer doing it in sections due to my answer for your next question.
*
Same for the serum. How should I apply? In sections?*

****I prefer to apply my serum in sections. So to sum up all questions:

I pre-poo/wash/DC in 4 sections so  my hair is already prepared and sectioned when ready to roller set. So for each section: I spray 3 spritz's of the It's a 10 in my hand, apply with praying hands to the outside of the section...spray 3 more times (in my hand) open the section up then apply to the inside. So 6 spritz's per quadrant. I then use 1 pump of MoroccanOil serum (1/2 dime size) and apply that over the it's a 10. Repeat on each section. Lawd I hope this makes sense...it does in my head but when I write it out it seems weird. PM me if I'm confusing you. lol

Of course, you have to gauge how much to use based on your length and thickness. Don't be intimidated when you spray the It's a 10 and it seems not much is coming out. It's thin but packs a powerful punch...so it's very easy to overdo.


----------



## LdyKamz

@lulu97 everything made perfect sense. Thanks for the tips. I can't wait to try it. I know I'll have to practice a bit because magnetic rollers hate me. Lol I'm looking forward to my next wash day now!


----------



## Muse

lulu97 said:


> @Muse I have the FHI platform. It's my favorite amongst all the flat irons I own.



Yeah I thought my Sultra and Croc irons were good....I know people say the Runway is even better but I don't see how, lol.


----------



## Muse

MzRhonda said:


> I have this http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001MA0QY2?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o06_s00  flat iron, very similar I think and it straightens very well.



Oh Lord, why did you post that, lol. Those reviews are awesome! Solid ceramic and only $35! I'm trying to remember if I saw this at TJ Maxx.


----------



## L.Brown1114

I got my hair straightened at a salon and got pretty bad heat damage. It's the same all over not just in certain spots. I've straightened my hair since then and did it my way (DC, protein treatment, 3 heat protectants, etc) I only used 300 degree heat and my hair is extremely soft and silky to the point that it slips out of a ponytail holder BUT my roots are very poofy and won't stay straight on 300. They didn't get heat damage. Is there a trick for this?


----------



## LdyKamz

Hello, my name is Kammy and I'm addicted to hair products. Anyway, I just bought this. I like the super skinny serum but I don't want to be tied down right now. LOL Anyone ever used this?


----------



## Taleah2009

@lulu97  the glamtwinz got me looking into that redkin product as well. Glad to hear you like it.


----------



## Taleah2009

Muse said:


> I used the FHI Platform flat iron for the first time today. Believe the hype! I always figured it was just another overpriced, overrated flat iron. I should've tried it sooner but I guess my patience paid off because now that it's kinda old news i was able to get one for $50! Is anyone else using and loving this iron?


I use it. I love it. I have had mines for about five years. I need to get a better technique going though.


----------



## JerriBlank

KammyGirl said:


> Hello, my name is Kammy and I'm addicted to hair products. Anyway, I just bought this. I like the super skinny serum but I don't want to be tied down right now. LOL Anyone ever used this?



I have this. Mine is still full. I got good results with it. I used it when they changed the ingredients in Chi silk infusion, smh. It's good, but nothing can replace the old silk infusion. Also, I only use cones when I straighten, and I haven't in a year.


----------



## Taleah2009

Hey ladies,

I am on the market for a new deep conditioner.  My hair is serious need of TLC.  I am looking at It's a 10, Macademia masque and Morracan Oil Restorative Mask.  Any suggestions are greatly appreciated.


----------



## SlimPickinz

I work up the street from Marshall's so I popped in to browse and blow some time before going back to the dungeon. I found the same flatiron for $50. So I will be returning the flat iron from jcp when it comes in. And I will be doing my hair tonight! 


SlimPickinz said:


> I just ordered the FHI platform 1" for $81 from jcpenney. I won't straighten until December. I'm trying to get a handle on my scalp. It's so gross right now.
> 
> I got the 1" cause it's easier to curl with.


----------



## Prettymetty

Taleah2009 said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> I am on the market for a new deep conditioner.  My hair is serious need of TLC.  I am looking at It's a 10, Macademia masque and Morracan Oil Restorative Mask.  Any suggestions are greatly appreciated.


Morrocan oil mask is great. I haven't used the other ones. I also like Keracare Humecto, Loreal Damage Erasing balm and Silk Elements Mega Moisture treatment.


----------



## Muse

Taleah2009 said:


> I use it. I love it. I have had mines for about five years. I need to get a better technique going though.



Is your hair not getting straight enough with your current technique?


----------



## Country gal

I'm trying to be weave free for a couple of months. I am wearing my natural hair out? I like straight styles.


----------



## curlyTisME

My hair has been straight for two weeks as of tomorrow. I won't be getting it done again until my birthday in December. It will just stay dirty. Might pick up some Dove dry shampoo. It's always been my favorite.

I've been pin curling at night as well as rolling with perm rods, switching back and forth between the two nightly. I'll continue doing this for another week and then I'll start my twist outs and French twists as PS until I get it washed, conditioned, and treated on the 3rd. The last week before my appointment, I'll add some JBCO to my edges and nape nightly.


----------



## HappyAtLast

How long ago was the salon heat damage? Could your roots be puffy because its actually new growth?





L.Brown1114 said:


> I got my hair straightened at a salon and got pretty bad heat damage. It's the same all over not just in certain spots. I've straightened my hair since then and did it my way (DC, protein treatment, 3 heat protectants, etc) I only used 300 degree heat and my hair is extremely soft and silky to the point that it slips out of a ponytail holder BUT my roots are very poofy and won't stay straight on 300. They didn't get heat damage. Is there a trick for this?


----------



## SlimPickinz

I'm loving this flatiron!!! It's not better than my Hana professional was at the moment. But I need to trim my ends so next wash we shall see how much I love it


----------



## L.Brown1114

HappyAtLast said:


> How long ago was the salon heat damage? Could your roots be puffy because its actually new growth?



It was a week and a half ago. Def. not new growth. It's about 2 inches of poof. But the poof still has some heat damage because when wet my hair completely straight like I have a relaxer


----------



## LdyKamz

Taleah2009 said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> I am on the market for a new deep conditioner.  My hair is serious need of TLC.  I am looking at It's a 10, Macademia masque and Morracan Oil Restorative Mask.  Any suggestions are greatly appreciated.


The cheapie products have been working great for me. Aussie Moist is my main and a Dominican conditioner named Capilo is my 2nd in command. 

The rain decided that I had enough of straight hair and messed me up. I put in bigger perm rods and hopefully I come up with something good in the morning. I don't know why I keep trying to go 2 weeks without washing my hair. My scalp is itchy as heck! So I'll be washing tomorrow night and roller setting with my new tips.


----------



## HappyAtLast

Oh, I see. The only 2 solutions I can think of are really not good. You could touch up your roots, but that could lead to more damage. And/or you could apply some anti-humidity products to your roots, but that might lead to build up on your scalp. With either option, tying your hair down overnight to flatten/smooth your roots might help too.





L.Brown1114 said:


> It was a week and a half ago. Def. not new growth. It's about 2 inches of poof. But the poof still has some heat damage because when wet my hair completely straight like I have a relaxer


----------



## L.Brown1114

HappyAtLast said:


> Oh, I see. The only 2 solutions I can think of are really not good. You could touch up your roots, but that could lead to more damage. And/or you could apply some anti-humidity products to your roots, but that might lead to build up on your scalp. With either option, tying your hair down overnight to flatten/smooth your roots might help too.



I was actually going to go back to relaxing because smoothing treatments are killing my pockets and I had healthy relaxed hair. Do you think from now on I could just start relaxing? I've never heard about anyone transitioning to relaxed hair. Why do you think that would cause breakage?


----------



## movingforward

My hair was silky straight for a day.


----------



## HappyAtLast

L.Brown1114 said:


> I was actually going to go back to relaxing because smoothing treatments are killing my pockets and I had healthy relaxed hair. Do you think from now on I could just start relaxing? I've never heard about anyone transitioning to relaxed hair. Why do you think that would cause breakage?


I think breakage could come from putting too much heat on already heat damaged hair.

Transitioning to relaxed is interesting. I've never thought of that, but I supposed you'd start like a touch up doing roots only. Check out that Olaplex thread. That product may do your hair good, relaxed or heat damaged.


----------



## LdyKamz

My roller set came out terribly!! Way better than expected but still terrible to me. Lol

I used it's a 10 with keratin as a leave in and heat protectant and then the it's a 10 smoothing balm on one side and the Paul Mitchell super skinny on the other only because it was good when i blow dried and I wanted to see the different uses for it.

I discovered that the super skinny may be best for blow drying only because my hair looked super frizzy on the roller even with my hair drenched. I took so long to set that my hair had started to dry and it was frizzy all over by the time I went under the dryer but more so with the super skinny serum side.

I was under the dryer for an hour and dried completely. When I took the rollers out my hair was really really fluffy and super soft which I loved. But my ends were crazy frizzy. I need more practice with getting the ends to lay flatter. I hear some ladies use end papers but that sounds like a lot of work to me.

I didn't need to flat iron my roots because they came out super straight. Huge benefit of fine hair I guess. And I started to  blow my hair out because of the ends but my hair was already so straight and didn't want all the heat on my ends only. Because of this cluster I just scraped it back into a tiny bun and went to bed. Lol

This morning I did a perm rod set  just rewetting my hair with a spray bottle and using a tiny bit of curly cream from taliah waajid and didn't realize until I was almost finished that my hair was super straight. My perm rod set came out like it always does. Perfect. Except even better because my hair was straight. I might want to do my perm rod sets like this all the time but instead of 2 rollerset I'll blow dry probably using the tension method so I don't mess up my ends again.

So that was my hair escapade last night. And guess what, I'm going to try the roller set again -maybe in 2 weeks. I have a few parties to attend next week and i have to stick with what i know works to look good. Lol But practice makes perfect so this isn't the end. I didn't take a pic of my magnetic roller set but I'll see if I can add a pic of my perm rod set to this post if my phone starts behaving.


----------



## SlimPickinz

I trimmed my ends but one side is longer than the other. I'll probably go to the salon for a shaping. I'm not afraid of them chopping my hair off.


----------



## LdyKamz

SlimPickinz said:


> View attachment 343087 I trimmed my ends but one side is longer than the other. I'll probably go to the salon for a shaping. I'm not afraid of them chopping my hair off.


Beautiful! All that hair the salon should be able to handle a trim.


----------



## Taleah2009

@SlimPickinz  wow!  gorgeous!!


----------



## SlimPickinz

KammyGirl said:


> Beautiful! All that hair the salon should be able to handle a trim.


Thanks. My hair dresser is afraid to cut my hair. I've known her since I was 10/11(26 now) and last time she saw me her words were "no cut it for you mami, I cannot!" I just hope she cuts enough to actually shape it. 

Thanks @Taleah2009


----------



## Taleah2009

@SlimPickinz  do you mind sharing your regime/routine.  I stopped take care of my care hair for the past 2 yrs of so but now I am back on it and trying to regrow it out.


----------



## SlimPickinz

Taleah2009 said:


> @SlimPickinz  do you mind sharing your regime/routine.  I stopped take care of my care hair for the past 2 yrs of so but now I am back on it and trying to regrow it out.


Uhhhhhhhh I'll post what it should be when I'm behaving. But my hair grows fast & it takes heat very well. I have been going back and forth between straight full time and curly full time. 

-Wash every 7-10 days with any shampoo I have. 
-Condition with aphogee 2 min mixed with a moisturizing conditioner.
-spray my heat protectant(keratin spray in a brown bottle) & aphogee reconstructor. Apply a serum. 
-blow dry in four sections. 
-flat iron on 330-350, one swipe using the comb chase method. 

When I say my hair grows fast I mean faster than average. Less than 1"/month but I definitely get more than 6"/year.


----------



## Ltown

@SlimPickinz, beautiful! You are pretty too!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

@KammyGirl You have such a positive outlook for learning and styling your hair. I'm sure you will be great at it before you know it.


----------



## Rocky91

I'm coloring my hair copper red tomorrow. Or my friend at a beauty school is. 
I'm excited but now I really gotta stop being lazy about taking care of me. Need to definitely DC regularly now!! Otherwise I will be bald my fine hair is not gonna play those games with me 
In fact I may need to start doing regular roller sets again and chill on the direct heat.


----------



## LdyKamz

SlimPickinz said:


> Uhhhhhhhh I'll post what it should be when I'm behaving. But my hair grows fast & it takes heat very well. I have been going back and forth between straight full time and curly full time.
> 
> -Wash every 7-10 days with any shampoo I have.
> -Condition with aphogee 2 min mixed with a moisturizing conditioner.
> -spray my heat protectant(keratin spray in a brown bottle) & aphogee reconstructor. Apply a serum.
> -blow dry in four sections.
> -flat iron on 330-350, one swipe using the comb chase method.
> 
> When I say my hair grows fast I mean faster than average. Less than 1"/month but I definitely get more than 6"/year.


I stink at the comb chase method. I can blow dry with a concentrator nozzle and brush but I can't hold a comb and a flat iron.  Why?


----------



## MzRhonda

KammyGirl said:


> I stink at the comb chase method. I can blow dry with a concentrator nozzle and brush but *I can't hold a comb and a flat iron*.  Why?



Don't worry neither can I, 

I do blow dry with a comb attachment though.


----------



## LdyKamz

MzRhonda said:


> Don't worry neither can I,
> 
> I do blow dry with a comb attachment though.


It's funny because my blow dryer and my denman are like one when I blow out my hair. Easy!  This dang flat iron? I usually end up burning my ear or some other ish trying use that dangon fine tooth comb at the same time. 
I think I might be able to get my ends smoother with a comb attachment. But mine is a "universal" attachment and it slips off the dryer while I'm using it sometimes.


----------



## LdyKamz

Rocky91 said:


> I'm coloring my hair copper red tomorrow. Or my friend at a beauty school is.
> I'm excited but now I really gotta stop being lazy about taking care of me. Need to definitely DC regularly now!! Otherwise I will be bald my fine hair is not gonna play those games with me
> In fact I may need to start doing regular roller sets again and chill on the direct heat.


Ohhh sounds pretty. I wish I wasn't so chicken. I tried manic panic and it didn't show up at all. Not even a tint in the sunlight. I'm terrified of bleach though.


----------



## jamaica68

SlimPickinz said:


> View attachment 343087 I trimmed my ends but one side is longer than the other. I'll probably go to the salon for a shaping. I'm not afraid of them chopping my hair off.



Your hair is drool worthy!


----------



## Taleah2009

KammyGirl said:


> I stink at the comb chase method. I can blow dry with a concentrator nozzle and brush but I can't hold a comb and a flat iron.  Why?


 

I am going to try the chase method with a bristle  brush instead of a comb to see if I get better results.


----------



## SlimPickinz

Comb chase is a MUST for me. Before I discovered it my result were beyond subpar.

I use a 1" iron and any rat tail comb although I prefer my carbon comb. I comb the hair with the comb then place the comb about 1.5" away from my scalp, place the iron and pass. And I do quick passes unless I'm curling Then I'll go slower. The straightness comes from the blow dry. The flat iron debulks and makes it sleek. I'm going to go look for a video.

Oh. I use one hand maybe that's why it's easier. Don't do all two handed like these videos.


----------



## SlimPickinz

Her hair is short but how she does her first pass is exactly how I set it up. Except I catch my roots. I don't have time for all them games. I also would suggest no more than 2 passes and never to use 450 unless you have to. 450 is pretty much burning it. **i did not watch past 4 minutes. Idk what else she does or says.


----------



## LdyKamz

SlimPickinz said:


> Comb chase is a MUST for me. Before I discovered it my result were beyond subpar.
> 
> I use a 1" iron and any rat tail comb although I prefer my carbon comb. I comb the hair with the comb then place the comb about 1.5" away from my scalp, place the iron and pass. And I do quick passes unless I'm curling Then I'll go slower. The straightness comes from the blow dry. The flat iron debulks and makes it sleek. I'm going to go look for a video.
> 
> Oh. I use one hand maybe that's why it's easier. Don't do all two handed like these videos.


Ohhhh yes please post a vid.

One hand? I'm hopeless I'll never get it much less one handed.

Eta: Ok yeah I've seen that video before.


----------



## SlimPickinz

jamaica68 said:


> Your hair is drool worthy!


Thank you.


----------



## Prettymetty

What temperature are you ladies using? 

My flat iron goes from 250-450. Last time my hair got pretty straight on 250, but I will use 350 next time to make sure my roots are sleek.


----------



## LdyKamz

Prettymetty said:


> What temperature are you ladies using?
> 
> My flat iron goes from 250-450. Last time my hair got pretty straight on 250, but I will use 350 next time to make sure my roots are sleek.


I use 400 but I think that's only because when I didn't have a great technique for blow drying my hair I needed to use more heat to get it more straight. I think I should try using a lower setting and see what happens.


----------



## rafikichick92

I flatironed on 340 today. Overall, it looks just as good as when I do it on a higher setting, but with more body and slightly less sleek. I'm trying out the lower setting in anticipation of flatironing more often.


----------



## MileHighDiva

@SlimPickinz your hair is Fire.  Looks nice and healthy!


----------



## Prettymetty

rafikichick92 said:


> I flatironed on 340 today. Overall, it looks just as good as when I do it on a higher setting, but with more body and slightly less sleek. I'm trying out the lower setting in anticipation of flatironing more often.


Yes!! I use a lower setting since I plan on straightening every 2 weeks (starting next month). I'm sure they max out the temp at the salon especially the Dominican ones.


----------



## Ltown

SlimPickinz said:


> Her hair is short but how she does her first pass is exactly how I set it up. Except I catch my roots. I don't have time for all them games. I also would suggest no more than 2 passes and never to use 450 unless you have to. 450 is pretty much burning it. **i did not watch past 4 minutes. Idk what else she does or says.


i comb chase and or use denman as my chase too it make such a difference getting the ends straight.


----------



## LdyKamz

I flat ironed tonight curling it a little as I went along. I cut maybe another inch. I'm definitely neck length again but I like the fullness so it's ok. Here was how I was looking halfway through. 

I don't have pictures of the finished product. I just put some satin rollers in and tied it up. Hopefully it still looks how it looked when I finished.

Eta: I used 375 with one pass but I went really slow.


----------



## curlyTisME

Three weeks and two days later my hair is still straight. I'll oil my hair and scalp with JBCO and wear my goddess braids until my appt on Thursday.


----------



## LdyKamz

I can never keep my hair put while it's flat ironed more than a day. Smh. I've just put in medium sized perm rods to see if I get the desired curl to wear my hair out tomorrow.  Fingers crossed.


----------



## Prettymetty

Kerastase has a heck of a marketing team. I avoided purchasing anything on BF and CM, but they extended the sale and made it better. Today only I can get 20% off total purchase and free shipping. My cart has Maskeratine mask, Cristalliste mask and Chroma Captive mask. I'm trying to talk myself out of this, but it's so hard. Especially since I will be straightening my hair in 2 weeks...


----------



## ajargon02

I just straightenedmy hair for the first time in over 11 yrs.  I used the conair blowdryer and my 1"babyliss.  I only needed 1 pass and my hair got pretty straight. Being a natural that most ALWAYS uses protective styles, it's weird to see myself with straight hair.


----------



## Prettymetty

Prettymetty said:


> Kerastase has a heck of a marketing team. I avoided purchasing anything on BF and CM, but they extended the sale and made it better. Today only I can get 20% off total purchase and free shipping. My cart has Maskeratine mask, Cristalliste mask and Chroma Captive mask. I'm trying to talk myself out of this, but it's so hard. Especially since I will be straightening my hair in 2 weeks...


I bought everything in my cart. My package just arrived today and I'm super excited about using my new masks.


----------



## ag00

I am so pissed right now but at the same time could laugh or cry. I spent hours on my hair yesterday blowdrying, sectioning, and straightening. Instead of typically using blue magic grease, I used the coconut oil version with dabs of coconut oil. Baaabby when I tell you my straightening was PERFECT, FLOWY, & SILKY!! So happy with the results! So I trimmed and that was fine. I could not find my head wrap for whatever reason so I thought I could use a plastic bag and beenie. Being that I had NO WATER in or on my hair, I didn't think the greenhouse effect would happen. Honey, when I took off my baggie this morning my hair looked like Don King. COMPLETELY reverted. Lmao smh. Lesson learned.


----------



## Prettymetty

ag00 said:


> I am so pissed right now but at the same time could laugh or cry. I spent hours on my hair yesterday blowdrying, sectioning, and straightening. Instead of typically using blue magic grease, I used the coconut oil version with dabs of coconut oil. Baaabby when I tell you my straightening was PERFECT, FLOWY, & SILKY!! So happy with the results! So I trimmed and that was fine. I could not find my head wrap for whatever reason so I thought I could use a plastic bag and beenie. Being that I had NO WATER in or on my hair, I didn't think the greenhouse effect would happen. Honey, when I took off my baggie this morning my hair looked like Don King. COMPLETELY reverted. Lmao smh. Lesson learned.


I would totally cry over that. I'm a big baby when it comes to my hair.


----------



## ag00

Prettymetty said:


> I would totally cry over that. I'm a big baby when it comes to my hair.



Lol! I had to laugh to keep from crying. This natural journey is a trip. There's always something new to learn and something that will set you back.  Just gonna beenie it and try again next week.


----------



## LdyKamz

Been cowahing and bunning everyday this week to get all that good moisture in my hair before I straighten this weekend. My hair was soft and curls were popping all over the place this morning after I cowashed. Hopefully I get smooth results because of this!


----------



## Rocky91

I'm in braids right now to give my hair a break. I had quite a bit of breakage recently and my hair could just use the time off.


----------



## Prettymetty

Are any of you using growth aides while your hair is straight? I want extra growth, but most of them cause reversion or weigh down my hair


----------



## LdyKamz

Prettymetty said:


> Are any of you using growth aides while your hair is straight? I want extra growth, but most of them cause reversion or weigh down my hair


I haven't because last time I tried I was looking like a stringy mess. I used NJoy's growth oil and the first 2 days I was good. After that, nope! I suppose I could skip a few days.


----------



## Adiatasha

Just a blow out.. No flat iron


----------



## MzRhonda

ajargon02 said:


> I just straightenedmy hair for the first time in over 11 yrs.  I used the conair blowdryer and my 1"babyliss.  I only needed 1 pass and my hair got pretty straight. Being a natural that most ALWAYS uses protective styles, it's weird to see myself with straight hair.



@ajargon02  How do you like that dryer? I have been looking at it but not committed to purchasing yet. Thanks.


----------



## Prettymetty

I straightened my hair last night with one pass on 300 degrees. It isn't bone straight. It has a fluffy straight texture that'll be perfect for bunning and rollersets. I'm trying to wear my own hair for 3 months, so I will be straightening on a regular basis. This week I used Cream of Nature poo, Maskeratine as a dc and Garnier sleek and shine as a leave in/heat protectant. Next time I will clarify, because my hair seems a bit weighed down.


----------



## LdyKamz

I've decided to give in and go to my old stylist every 3-4 months to straighten and trim. I'm comfortable with her and I can tell her what to do with my hair. She has a lot of mouth but I'm not afraid to shut her down and she stops after a while. And her and my mom are friends but she's still afraid of my mom. Lol


----------



## caribeandiva

KammyGirl said:


> I've decided to give in and go to my old stylist every 3-4 months to straighten and trim. I'm comfortable with her and I can tell her what to do with my hair. She has a lot of mouth but I'm not afraid to shut her down and she stops after a while. And her and my mom are friends but she's still afraid of my mom. Lol


That's what I've been doing since June. It's working for me. The rest of the time I wear wash and gos.


----------



## LdyKamz

caribeandiva said:


> That's what I've been doing since June. It's working for me. The rest of the time I wear wash and gos.


So it's been 6 months? Are you seeing growth?


----------



## caribeandiva

KammyGirl said:


> So it's been 6 months? Are you seeing growth?


Yes. This is after 2 mini chops to cut off all the damaged hair btw. Left is June 2015 and right is yesterday.


----------



## LdyKamz

caribeandiva said:


> Yes. This is after 2 mini chops to cut off all the damaged hair btw. Left is June 2015 and right is yesterday.
> View attachment 345911


Great growth!!! What's her process if you don't mind sharing? Does she do a wash and set and then straighten and trim. Or does she just blow dry and flat iron?


----------



## caribeandiva

KammyGirl said:


> Great growth!!! What's her process if you don't mind sharing? Does she do a wash and set and then straighten and trim. Or does she just blow dry and flat iron?


She shampoos twice and really well. No one scrubs my scalp as thoroughly as she does! She detangles with the conditioner on my hair using a detangling brush. Then she deep conditions under the hooded dryer. After that she blow dries with the round brush and flat irons with Babyliss Pro titanium on maximum heat. She trims as needed. She is the opposite of a scissor happy stylist. I saw her use the Redkin diamond oil before flat ironing but after blow drying.


----------



## Prettymetty

I may go to the Dominican salon before my Spring trim. I didn't straighten my roots well enough so my trim may be uneven. They get the edges and errthang...


----------



## Poohbear

SlimPickinz said:


> View attachment 343087 I trimmed my ends but one side is longer than the other. I'll probably go to the salon for a shaping. I'm not afraid of them chopping my hair off.





SlimPickinz said:


> Thanks. My hair dresser is afraid to cut my hair. I've known her since I was 10/11(26 now) and last time she saw me her words were "no cut it for you mami, I cannot!" I just hope she cuts enough to actually shape it.
> 
> Thanks Taleah2009


@SlimPickinz girl, leave your hair alone! Don't you dare cut it!  

I agree with your hairdresser...I would be afraid to cut your hair too. It's beautiful just the way it is!


----------



## Poohbear

Since the last time I've been in this thread, which has been a few years, I've avoided frequent use of the flat iron (down to once or twice a year) and have been wearing primarily braidouts.  Recently, I started back blowdrying my hair and have been thinking about re-introducing the flat iron into my routine again for more manageability for my ends.  I'm also tired of re-braiding my hair at night and tired of my braidouts turning into a big poofy afro at work...not that I mind, it's just not the look I'm going for at the time. I know a lot of it has to do with not using gel anymore for a more defined braidout but I like how my hair feels without gel. Because of this, I would wear my hair in two flat twists connected in the back to get my hair out of my face. Even though it's low maintenance and protective, wearing this hairstyle makes me feel like a kid and I like wearing my hair down more.  My hair is currently in that style right now!

The last time I washed and blowdried my hair was last Sunday December 13th. I might lightly flat iron it tonight or sometime over the next few days. The only concern I have with going back to a routine of straightening my hair is that I run outside 3-4 times a week and don't want my edges and ends to frizz out from the sweat or possible humidity. So if I don't go through with this, I may just go back to using gel for a more defined braidout. I'll see...


----------



## ag00

Poohbear said:


> The last time I washed and blowdried my hair was last Sunday December 13th. I might lightly flat iron it tonight or sometime over the next few days. The only concern I have with going back to a routine of straightening my hair is that I run outside 3-4 times a week and don't want my edges and ends to frizz out from the sweat or possible humidity. So if I don't go through with this, I may just go back to using gel for a more defined braidout. I'll see...



I would say go for it and give yourself a break. Straight hair is lovely. I'm missing mine already. Lol


----------



## Taleah2009

I plan to straighten my hair tomorrow for holiday but Christmas eve is talking about 75 degree weather.  WTF!  A few weeks ago it hit 70 and I flat ironed my hair, by the time I walked out the house my hair was a bush!  Ugh.

Can anyone recommend a good humidty blocker?  I am also looking into picking up a new serum the Paul Mitchell Skinny one and a new heat protectant


----------



## LdyKamz

So I made an appointment with a stylist. I was going to go to my old stylist until I told my mother and she gave me some story about the woman over plucking her eyebrows and saying "I know what I'm doing" when my mother complained. Mind you these 2 are friends. So yeah she scared me right out of going to that woman.

So I made an appointment at the last place I went to get my hair cut and I'm happy with my decision but nervous at the same time. I didn't schedule a "cut" this time - it makes me nervous that they only have "cut" as an option and not "trim" but anyway. I just scheduled a blow dry so I'll let her blow me out and then ask her to flat iron me and see what my ends are looking like since I just trimmed last month. My appointment is next week. I'm nervous!!


----------



## Prettymetty

Taleah2009 said:


> I plan to straighten my hair tomorrow for holiday but Christmas eve is talking about 75 degree weather.  WTF!  A few weeks ago it hit 70 and I flat ironed my hair, by the time I walked out the house my hair was a bush!  Ugh.
> 
> Can anyone recommend a good humidty blocker?  I am also looking into picking up a new serum the Paul Mitchell Skinny one and a new heat protectant


Super Skinny serum is great. I also love Chi silk infusion and Sabino lock and block for blocking humidity.  You can start with a good frizz fighting conditioner.  I use Kerastase Oleo Relax or Maskeratine (super expensive, but worth it). Loreal smooth intense works just as well and you can find it at most drugstores.


----------



## Taleah2009

Prettymetty said:


> Super Skinny serum is great. I also love Chi silk infusion and Sabino lock and block for blocking humidity.  You can start with a good frizz fighting conditioner.  I use Kerastase Oleo Relax or Maskeratine (super expensive, but worth it). Loreal smooth intense works just as well and you can find it at most drugstores.


Thank you!! I'm going to check these out


----------



## LdyKamz

Taleah2009 said:


> I plan to straighten my hair tomorrow for holiday but Christmas eve is talking about 75 degree weather.  WTF!  A few weeks ago it hit 70 and I flat ironed my hair, by the time I walked out the house my hair was a bush!  Ugh.
> 
> Can anyone recommend a good humidty blocker?  I am also looking into picking up a new serum the Paul Mitchell Skinny one and a new heat protectant


I'm new to serums but I love that super skinny serum. I also like it's a 10 silk express smoothing balm. It's wonderful!


----------



## Taleah2009

KammyGirl said:


> I'm new to serums but I love that super skinny serum. I also like it's a 10 silk express smoothing balm. It's wonderful!


thanks!  I picked up the super skinny serum.  I will try the it's a 10 next!


----------



## MzRhonda

Another like for super skinny...my hair holds up nice....I also use Tresemme Thermal Creations  heat tamer leave in spray  before I flat iron.


----------



## Lynn84

I'm heavy handed with products and I love that the super skinny serum doesn't weigh my hair down. It's a keeper!


----------



## Beamodel

I truly love super skinny, it's light weight but for my hair it doesn't hold up to the humidity. 

KeraCare silken seal is my go to for humidity but it's also heavier than PM Super Skinny


----------



## Prettymetty

I'm trying a new smoothing cream tomorrow. Frizz ease straight fixation was on sale at Target. If I don't like it I'll go back to Garnier Sleek and shine.  I'm just getting sick of the smell


----------



## jamaica68

I don't know when I'll straighten my hair it's still hot and humid in Florida.


----------



## sgold04

I was supposed to straighten yesterday, but it's kind of humid in the DMV, and it's raining daily. And I'm lazy. So I'll wait until close to New Years. I definitely need a trim. A substantial one. I made an appointment with a non-black stylist for the first time ever! (She's Latina), when she was doing my eyebrows, she was talking some sense about hair, especially in regards to listening to the client when determine how much to trim, so after I straighten, I'm going to her for the trim.

*And HOW do you post pics?! When I upload, it just loads forever.*


----------



## caribeandiva

sgold04 said:


> *And HOW do you post pics?! When I upload, it just loads forever.*


While it's spinning forever waiting to upload I click on the "more options" button and that takes you to the preview post page. The uploaded pic is usually there by then. I then click on insert full image or thumbnail if you want. Btw I usually wait 15-30 seconds before I press the more options button. Good luck.

Oh and my first non black stylist is Latina too!


----------



## Poohbear

ag00 said:


> I would say go for it and give yourself a break. Straight hair is lovely. I'm missing mine already. Lol


Well I straightened my hair Thursday of last week and it's already looking raggedy and revert in different areas due to this rainy humid weather. It's like I can't win for losing with my hair!  It is longer in length than before, but I did not reach my goal of waist length. I've been hoping for waistlength for the past 3 years! I don't know what I'm doing wrong. I've avoided heat much more than I did in the past. I'm already tired of the straight hair since it doesn't look right anymore and I surely don't feel like washing my hair so I will probably plait my straightened hair this evening for a braidout in the morning.


----------



## ag00

Poohbear said:


> Well I straightened my hair Thursday of last week and it's already looking raggedy and revert in different areas due to this rainy humid weather. It's like I can't win for losing with my hair!  It is longer in length than before, but I did not reach my goal of waist length. I've been hoping for waistlength for the past 3 years! I don't know what I'm doing wrong. I've avoided heat much more than I did in the past. I'm already tired of the straight hair since it doesn't look right anymore and I surely don't feel like washing my hair so I will probably plait my straightened hair this evening for a braidout in the morning.



Oh wow sorry to hear that!! I was hoping the straight hair would work out alright for you. Well there is always January when there's less humidity! As far as the hair growth situation is concerned, I'm sure you're already wrapping your hair at night every night? I know that was my problem and why I couldn't retain length at a certain point. Also, I wanted to suggest perhaps a water, coconut oil, and cream moisturizer based regime everyday? I used to do that in high school and I went from a twa to SL in about 8 months.


----------



## Poohbear

ag00 said:


> Oh wow sorry to hear that!! I was hoping the straight hair would work out alright for you. Well there is always January when there's less humidity! As far as the hair growth situation is concerned, I'm sure you're already wrapping your hair at night every night? I know that was my problem and why I couldn't retain length at a certain point. Also, I wanted to suggest perhaps a water, coconut oil, and cream moisturizer based regime everyday? I used to do that in high school and I went from a twa to SL in about 8 months.


I avoid using any water based product on my hair when it's straight. But when my natural hair is straightened, I may apply some hair grease or oil and then smooth my hair into a high looped bun at night. I used to live in Kentucky where my straightened natural hair would last for several weeks. But now that I live in Georgia, it doesn't last very long, so I'll be going back to my braidouts which has been the style that has worked the best for me so far.


----------



## ag00

Poohbear said:


> I avoid using any water based product on my hair when it's straight. But when my natural hair is straightened, I may apply some hair grease or oil and then smooth my hair into a high looped bun at night. I used to live in Kentucky where my straightened natural hair would last for several weeks. But now that I live in Georgia, it doesn't last very long, so I'll be going back to my braidouts which has been the style that has worked the best for me so far.



Lol. No I didn't mean applying it while your hair is straight. I meant as a moisturizing treatment on your dry hair.  If you wet your hair with warm water and apply coconut oil and some type of cream or conditioner as a leave-in every other day, you should see significant growth within 6 months. I didn't know if you had already tried that though.


----------



## Poohbear

ag00 said:


> Lol. No I didn't mean applying it while your hair is straight. I meant as a moisturizing treatment on your dry hair.  If you wet your hair with warm water and apply coconut oil and some type of cream or conditioner as a leave-in every other day, you should see significant growth within 6 months. I didn't know if you had already tried that though.


Oh okay. I was actually doing that before for my braidouts with a water, oil, and Aussie Moist conditioner (I've tried cream moisturizers before and stopped because they caused buildup), however, I was never consistent with the routine or did not do this every day. After applying these products, would you braid up your hair too?


----------



## ag00

Poohbear said:


> Oh okay. I was actually doing that before for my braidouts with a water, oil, and Aussie Moist conditioner (I've tried cream moisturizers before and stopped because they caused buildup), however, I was never consistent with the routine or did not do this every day. After applying these products, would you braid up your hair too?



No, I usually did twist or wore a moisturized patted down fro. The only problem is back then, I had breakage because I didn't use a detangler. I know much differently now. And the only reason I don't do it much now is because I'm lazy and don't like having to wet my entire hair every morning and put product in it. But it works.


----------



## LdyKamz

Got my hair straightened by a stylist and for the most part I'm happy. She shampooed me and gave me the best scalp massage ever. She dc'd and set me under the dryer. I will say I did not like her blow out routine. She didn't section. She just went through it and was a little rough. It actually wasn't all that straight when she finished. But the ending flat iron result was ok.

Another thing is stylists are so tricky. She was nice and seemed knowledgeable about hair BUT of course all my products I told her I use were "no good". At first she told me the Nexxus conditioner was great for my hair keep using it then at the end she said forget the Nexxus because it makes my hair crunchy which I think really only happened after the hard protein. I just did it and my hair is taking its time adjusting.

She pushed her products which was really unnecessary because I was already planning on buying some Paul Mitchell products before I even got there. But she just brought them out and had the girl ring them up. I almost said I didn't want them because of that but I really wanted those things. Lol

She basically told me get rid of everything in using and use this. When I said "everything?" with a shocked look on my face she said not everything just my shampoo, conditioner and deep conditioner. Smh. How can you tell when they are giving you real advice vs. pushing products. I mean she got me rethinking my entire regimen which seemed to be working great. AND she cut my hair ALOT. she cut layers to make my hair appear fuller. I don't mind just not interested in getting my hair CUT every time I go to a salon. Sigh! Here's what it ended up looking like.

 

Eta : Another thing that bothered me was they kept harping on the fact that I scheduled my appointment online. If it was a big deal then why do they have that option? I tried to schedule what I had done the last time I went there but the option wasn't coming up. So I just picked part of what I wanted which was a blow out. Little did I know that meant that my service wasn't available for that time. They seemed to think that I just picked anything so I could get in. At first I laughed but they kept going on like I just wouldn't be able to live if I didn't get my appointment. It annoyed me. They should still show the service on their site and have it blocked out showing no available time. Otherwise how am I supposed to know. I just thought they took it off because in each cutting service everything is included shampoo dc blow dry. So I could have literally picked anything. I was just trying to be specific. Thinking about it now has me ticked off. Lol


----------



## SlimPickinz

Flat ironed on 370 tonight. My hair is way too flat & body less, now I'm remembering why I wear it curled most of the time. but I will say it is shiny as hell due to the higher temp.


----------



## Prettymetty

I flatironed my hair on 375 Friday and it got super straight.  Unfortunately the poof factor kicked in within a day (Houston weather). Next time I will use the lowest setting since it's going to revert anyway.


----------



## SlimPickinz

Prettymetty said:


> I flatironed my hair on 375 Friday and it got super straight.  Unfortunately the poof factor kicked in within a day (Houston weather). Next time I will use the lowest setting since it's going to revert anyway.


Yea it's raining today. I'm going to wear my scarf and a hat into work. I'm not messing up my hair.


----------



## curlyTisME

Fresh wash and blowout coming tomorrow. 

This humidity and rain in NC is a fool though!


----------



## Prettymetty

I'm on day 6 of straight hair. I have a little frizz, but overall it's still pretty sleek. I moisturize with the Frizz ease straight fixation cream twice a week.


----------



## SmilingElephant

Ltown said:


> @SlimPickinz, beautiful! You are pretty too!



Yes girl! I am hoping my hair looks like yours the next time I straighten it! I have a few strands reaching hip length but I'm preparing to trim of at least an inch. 

Thanks for sharing your routine! 

Question...and I made a thread but I just wanted to know if any of you have used the new hair straightening Brushes I've been seeing lately?

I REALLY wanna try one! But I haven't seen many reviews on natural hair. And the ppl that do it, they pass it through too fast through the hair and claim it doesn't work. 

I just think it would save on doing the comb chase method. My arms and back give me so much pain when I straighten my hair


----------



## ajargon02

MzRhonda said:


> @ajargon02  How do you like that dryer? I have been looking at it but not committed to purchasing yet. Thanks.


Love it! Ithe has the combination like attachment and it's very light. I can dry my hair and get it soft and very straight in about 15 min max! Worth every penny!


----------



## Prettymetty

I'm washing and flatironing my hair tomorrow. I will prepoo with Therapiste and dc with Kerastase Chroma Captive.


----------



## LdyKamz

Looking for a flat iron for my edges. What size is that? 3/4? Any recommendations?


----------



## Dposh167

My hair for NYE was a hot mess. I spent 2 hours under the dryer and flat ironing for it to revert in 15 mins. It wasn't even hot where I was. I was in somebody's apt. I was soooo upset. 

Oil is not enough....Comes aren't enough....I may have to go back to mineral oil or something to keep this hair down. Anybody have any suggestions


----------



## ag00

Dposh167 said:


> My hair for NYE was a hot mess. I spent 2 hours under the dryer and flat ironing for it to revert in 15 mins. It wasn't even hot where I was. I was in somebody's apt. I was soooo upset.



Lol! I feel you.



> Oil is not enough....Comes aren't enough....I may have to go back to mineral oil or something to keep this hair down. Anybody have any suggestions



I've experienced slightly the same issue and I've been using grease but not enough to weigh it down. I'll be upping my usage of grease now to prevent reversion. Now I will warn you. Doing this will NOT give you hair with swing. It will make your hair straight and smooth but look like relaxed hair that's been oiled. It's a slight draw back but it's better than nothing.


----------



## curlyTisME

Been rolling and pin curling nightly. I need a new set of perm rods but I'm on a all year no buy! 

I will not fail!


----------



## ag00

KammyGirl said:


> Looking for a flat iron for my edges. What size is that? 3/4? Any recommendations?


 
I bought the infinit pro by conair 3/4 inch tourmaline and it's been working amazing for me. It only has one temp, 400 degrees, and heats up in 5 min. It gets my edges real good because it's smaller than a reg flat iron. But I also use an electric hot comb as well just because I like it extra smooth. Either or will do.


----------



## SlimPickinz

I didn't use serum for my hair and I'm loving the results. I trimmed some more but I'm not going to get it shaped. I can't afford to give away $50 right now.


----------



## LdyKamz

ag00 said:


> I bought the infinit pro by conair 3/4 inch tourmaline and it's been working amazing for me. It only has one temp, 400 degrees, and heats up in 5 min. It gets my edges real good because it's smaller than a reg flat iron. But I also use an electric hot comb as well just because I like it extra smooth. Either or will do.


Yes! I saw this at Target. I also saw another one. Ultra Slim I want to say it's called. They were right next to each other. I can't decide which one I want to get.


----------



## Prettymetty

I was looking at old pics of my hair and I decided to go to a Dominican salon this month instead of my Kerastase salon. The Dominicans make my hair look flawless. I think I just want a wash, dc, blowdry and flatiron. The rollers take too long to dry.


----------



## Smiley79

Can anyone recommend a good blow dryer for blowing out natural hair?


----------



## LdyKamz

Smiley79 said:


> Can anyone recommend a good blow dryer for blowing out natural hair?


Just bought this. Haven't used it yet. I plan on it this weekend. The only reason I bought this one is because my old one died on me and this one is supposed to dry fast with less frizz. I wanted to see if that's true.


----------



## Smiley79

KammyGirl said:


> Just bought this. Haven't used it yet. I plan on it this weekend. The only reason I bought this one is because my old one died on me and this one is supposed to dry fast with less frizz. I wanted to see if that's true.



Okay cool! I can't wait to see your review of it.


----------



## caribeandiva

Prettymetty said:


> I was looking at old pics of my hair and I decided to go to a Dominican salon this month instead of my Kerastase salon. The Dominicans make my hair look flawless. I think I just want a wash, dc, blowdry and flatiron. The rollers take too long to dry.


Pics pics pics!!!


----------



## LdyKamz

KammyGirl said:


> Just bought this. Haven't used it yet. I plan on it this weekend. The only reason I bought this one is because my old one died on me and this one is supposed to dry fast with less frizz. I wanted to see if that's true.


I LOVE this blow dryer. My hair was smooth soft and shiny. I used it on high speed low heat because even on low speed the high heat is pretty hot. And it took me 15 minutes to do a smooth blow put. My hair is short so not sure if that's saying much.


----------



## curlyTisME

Think I'm going to go back curly for a few weeks and deep condition and treat my hair in the meanwhile. Going to use up some stuff and give my hair extra TLC. 

Saving a few extra dollars along the way helps too...


----------



## L.Brown1114

Hey guys! What heat protectants do you use? Also how do I get my roots good? They always seem to poof up. I've never had a problem with this before. I'm using FHI heat platform and the silver bird blow dryer with a concentrater. 

Will doing a rollerset help stretch the roots better?


----------



## Anaisin

L.Brown1114 said:


> Hey guys! What heat protectants do you use? Also how do I get my roots good? They always seem to poof up. I've never had a problem with this before. I'm using FHI heat platform and the silver bird blow dryer with a concentrater.
> 
> Will doing a rollerset help stretch the roots better?








Pic of my hair using this and my babyliss titanium flat iron. I go over my roots like 3 times or hold it there for longer that the rest of my hair. I think poofiness has to do with what you wash and condition your hair with though


----------



## L.Brown1114

Anaisin said:


> Pic of my hair using this and my babyliss titanium flat iron. I go over like 3 times or hold it there for longer that the rest of my hair. I think poofiness has to do with what you wash and condition your hair with though




Thank you!! I'm dealing with two different textures and they both need two different things so I'm assuming my natural hair isn't happy about all the protein. Maybe that's what's causing the poof


----------



## Prettymetty

L.Brown1114 said:


> Hey guys! What heat protectants do you use? Also how do I get my roots good? They always seem to poof up. I've never had a problem with this before. I'm using FHI heat platform and the silver bird blow dryer with a concentrater.
> 
> Will doing a rollerset help stretch the roots better?


I use Garnier Sleek and shine cream and really small sections. I will use Chi Silk next time, because that's ehat they use at the salon and it always looks perfect.


----------



## ajargon02

Dposh167 said:


> My hair for NYE was a hot mess. I spent 2 hours under the dryer and flat ironing for it to revert in 15 mins. It wasn't even hot where I was. I was in somebody's apt. I was soooo upset.
> 
> Oil is not enough....Comes aren't enough....I may have to go back to mineral oil or something to keep this hair down. Anybody have any suggestions


I have been using the redkin pillow proof line. It works miracles for anti-reversion and frizz. Plus is leaves my hair super soft! You can get the trial size of the heat protectant spritz and diamond shine. I am now using quench leave-in then the heat protectant spritz and seal with the diamond oil. To top it all off, i put a light layer of my oil on it, then flat iron. My iron out is now lasting me a week, but I could go longer


----------



## curlyTisME

L.Brown1114 said:


> Hey guys! What heat protectants do you use? Also how do I get my roots good? They always seem to poof up. I've never had a problem with this before. I'm using FHI heat platform and the silver bird blow dryer with a concentrater.
> 
> Will doing a rollerset help stretch the roots better?




I've always gotten great results with Chi Silk Infusion as well as Tresemme Extreme heat protectant.


----------



## curlyTisME

Four week old blowout as of tomorrow. Hair is still straight for the most part. Some parts have reverted a bit but overall good
for the time span.

I'll wash maybe one day next week. I'll continue to use my jbco and hair grease for my goddess braids until I do. I'll be curly until at least March.


----------



## Prettymetty

I just booked an appointment to get my hair blown out this Thursday. I'm just wondering if there is anything I should do before my appt. Currently my hair is braided under a wig. I redid my braids yesterday. I plan to take down the braids the morning of my apt, but I'm not sure what else to do....


----------



## Prettymetty

curlyTisME said:


> Four week old blowout as of tomorrow. Hair is still straight for the most part. She parts have reverted a bit but overall good
> for the time span.
> 
> I'll wash maybe one day next week. I'll continue to use my jbco and hair grease for my goddess braids until I do. I'll be curly until at least March.


I used to be able to get 3-4 weeks from each blowout. Now that I'm using growth aids my hair barely lasts 2 weeks. How are you preserving your hair at night?


----------



## curlyTisME

Prettymetty said:


> I used to be able to get 3-4 weeks from each blowout. Now that I'm using growth aids my hair barely lasts 2 weeks. How are you preserving your hair at night?



I've been switching between pin curls and perm rods. When my hair is on its last leg, I'll bun or wear goddess twists. 

I just started drinking bamboo tea and taking manetabolism so I might need a new strategy when the new growth gets to poppin!


----------



## Bun Mistress

I forgot about this thread.  I have been doing straight hair for well awhile now, close to a year or more.  Probably more.  

Here is my usual products

Leaving/heat protectant: Paul Mitchel skinny serum this stuff is awesome not oily light great.  It comes in multiple sizes so if you ust want to try you can get a smaller size, it will last a while.  I use this with Aveda Damage Remedy. 

For a detangler I like the PM detangler lite.  For detangling/combing assistance

Hair Dryer: I have been using the conair torumaline hairdryer for years.  I wanted a tourmaline for a long time this was the cheapest on the market and I figured it was would break and I would bu an expensive one, but it never broke.  its been almost 9 years....

Flat iron:  I have been  using the GHD for over ten years, expensive, but worth it, only need 1 pass or 2 to straighten.  After I do severla large Bantu knots for waves. 

I like the weekly ow maintanence of straigth. Its a lot to straighten but I leave it up for 2 to 3 weeks.


----------



## curlyTisME

Back to curls. I washed and conditioned and now I'm deep conditioning. I think I'll twist my hair up for the next week or so. I need some Shea butter for my ends!


----------



## OhTall1

Straightened my hair for the first time this weekend, just to do it.

View media item 128587
Not crazy about the results.  I did a roller set then flat iron.  I slept in curlers last night.  My hair doesn't really seem to keep a curl, plus it's super light.  People always complain about products that weigh down their hair, but honestly, that's exactly what I want.

Luckily I'm happy with my wash and go's and can't see straightening any more than 3-4 times a year.


----------



## Prettymetty

I got my hair straightened today. My salon was having a giveaway (drawing) of $200 worth of Shu Emura products if you book your next 3 appointments, so I am going back next month and twice in March. I'm really tempted to dust my ends, because my hair isn't looking full at all


----------



## Poohbear

Anaisin said:


> Pic of my hair using this and my babyliss titanium flat iron. I go over my roots like 3 times or hold it there for longer that the rest of my hair. I think poofiness has to do with what you wash and condition your hair with though


That's the heat protectant I use for blowdrying. Works pretty good!


----------



## Prettymetty

My blowout is 10 days old and pretty straight except for the roots. I went to the gym Wednesday and I'm going again today. As long as I wear a bun or high pony my hair won't revert.

I'm thinking about washing my hair next week and blowdrying it with my comb attachment. It'll be my first time using it so hopefully it's easy.


----------



## LdyKamz

I'm going to roller set for the next month. No flat iron until my next trim early next month.


----------



## curlyTisME

I'm going back straight. All this twisting and daily styling is too tedious. When I'm straight I can pincurl and go.


----------



## MizAvalon

Smiley79 said:


> Can anyone recommend a good blow dryer for blowing out natural hair?



I have a CHI, I love it.


----------



## MizAvalon

How do you ladies that do cardio prevent your hair from reverting?


----------



## Bun Mistress

MizAvalon said:


> How do you ladies that do cardio prevent your hair from reverting?


It dwpends on how rigorous.  

For most of my exercise I can wear a moisture wicking headband, I get them from sally's and a bun/ponytail and be ok. After ward I let my scalp dry then use dry shampoo it needed or oil if the roots are dry


----------



## MsSanz92

So I got a Dominican blowout on my hair yesterday and it is AMAZING. My hair has never looked this good; this might be the best blowout I've ever gotten done, relaxed or natural. The stylist was very nice and gentle on my hair, and she had a lot of experience doing natural hair, so she knew what she was doing. I got a wash, deep conditioner, blow dry, flat iron and trim all for $40! I got a silk press and trim in September and paid $65, and although the results were nice, my hair reverted quickly. My hair is still straight and I went out to a party last night. I haven't put any additional heat because it hasn't reverted yet, but what I did to preserve the style was do 3 big pin curls and then add a mesh wrap (you can get one for like $2 from a BSS) over the hair. Afterward, I tied a satin scarf over it to keep everything flat. 

I brought my own products which are listed below: 

- Design Essentials Gentle Balance Sulfate Free Shampoo
- Toque Magico Coconut Intense Moisture Treatment for Split Ends
- IC Fantasia Heat Protectant Styling Creme
- IC Fantasia Heat Protectant Straightening Spray

When I got home, I also sprayed my hair with Alter Ego Lux Shine Spray and Mizani Heat Resistant Mist. 

The styling creme is a new product on their line, which I think defintely helped straighten and protect my hair from the heat, because it really didn't take her much effort to get my hair straight, and I have thick natural 4a/b/c hair. They also have a shampoo and conditioner for the line as well I might try next time specifically for heat styling, just to see the full effect of the line. So far I'm loving the results and I'll definitely be going back!


----------



## Rocky91

missing my straight hair! currently in braids, trying to retain some length.


----------



## Rocky91

@MsSanz92 you look so pretty!!!! she did a fantastic job, your hair looks great.


----------



## Rocky91

i have another product rave, even though i'm not straightening right now. the shea moisture manuka honey line smells sooooooo good. they have a serum/oil in the line that is nice and light, gives the hair a nice shine.
between DC'ing with the DC and using this serum/oil, the scent of my hair is really noticeable in a lovely way.

i have literally gone to an event and hugged someone and they were like, WOW your hair smells amazing 
i love that! i love nice-smelling hair, one of the biggest changes i think coming to hair boards has done for me. it's super important to me now.


----------



## MizAvalon

Going to get my hair professionally flat ironed tomorrow for the first time since I have been natural. I can't wait to see how it looks.


----------



## Evolving78

I am going to straighten my hair this week. I want to straighten my hair for the 20th, but I need to see if it can be done. My hair is short. Plus, I know I need to trim my ends.


----------



## Dayjoy

MizAvalon said:


> Going to get my hair professionally flat ironed tomorrow for the first time since I have been natural. I can't wait to see how it looks.


I am too!  It's been 2 1/2 years.  I'm trying out a new place. It's an Aveda concept salon.  I had a really nice visit with the hairstylist last week, so fingers crossed.


----------



## SlimPickinz

curlyTisME said:


> I'm going back straight. All this twisting and daily styling is too tedious. When I'm straight I can pincurl and go.


I agree. This hair is too much to deal with.


----------



## MsSanz92

Rocky91 said:


> @MsSanz92 you look so pretty!!!! she did a fantastic job, your hair looks great.



Thanks! I was feeling myself and had to throw some makeup on for the full effect LOL


----------



## Evolving78

Think I'm going to straighten my hair tonight. I'm touching up my color now.


----------



## SlimPickinz

MsSanz92 said:


> Thanks! I was feeling myself and had to throw some makeup on for the full effect LOL


Ah I missed the pic? Let me go back and see lol

ETA: your cut is very nice.


----------



## MizAvalon

Dayjoy said:


> I am too!  It's been 2 1/2 years.  I'm trying out a new place. It's an Aveda concept salon.  I had a really nice visit with the hairstylist last week, so fingers crossed.



We just got a winter storm warning calling for 4-8 inches tomorrow! The salon just emailed me and said that we will just have to wait and see, so I may not be going after all. 

I hope you love your hair, I know it will be gorgeous.


----------



## MsSanz92

MizAvalon said:


> We just got a winter storm warning calling for 4-8 inches tomorrow! The salon just emailed me and said that we will just have to wait and see, so I may not be going after all.
> 
> I hope you love your hair, I know it will be gorgeous.



The same thing happened to me I was planning on getting my hair blown out two weeks ago but I had to push it back because the day I planned on getting my hair done (Jan 23) was the day of the massive snowstorm in the Northeast!


----------



## Dposh167

So I complained in this thread in Jan about my hair going poofy within 20 mins to important events. I really didn't want to go to the bss and pick up heavy press products since they are so heavy with mineral oil / petroletum. It weighs my fine hair down but now I'm like fluck it. I picked up old school ultra sheen.







I think its the only one without mineral oil/petroletum. But it does have lanolin and beeswax. I used a very little on each section and flat ironed with my HAI. Ooooohhh don't u know. I went out to Dave and busters. Then came out and it was raining. Fell asleep without a scarf on too. Could u believe how straight my hair stayed!!! Now it wasn't silk press straight after all of that...But it was a HECK OF a difference from what it normally look like. I hate to give up on silicones and oils but my poor hair just laughs at it. It's not heavy enough for my strands. Unfortunately I didn't have that BODY that I would have if I only used oils but if I can avoid looking like miss poofy sue I'll take the loss


----------



## Evolving78

Dposh167 said:


> So I complained in this thread in Jan about my hair going poofy within 20 mins to important events. I really didn't want to go to the bss and pick up heavy press products since they are so heavy with mineral oil / petroletum. It weighs my fine hair down but now I'm like fluck it. I picked up old school ultra sheen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think its the only one without mineral oil/petroletum. But it does have lanolin and beeswax. I used a very little on each section and flat ironed with my HAI. Ooooohhh don't u know. I went out to Dave and busters. Then came out and it was raining. Fell asleep without a scarf on too. Could u believe how straight my hair stayed!!! Now it wasn't silk press straight after all of that...But it was a HECK OF a difference from what it normally look like. I hate to give up on silicones and oils but my poor hair just laughs at it. It's not heavy enough for my strands. Unfortunately I didn't have that BODY that I would have if I only used oils but if I can avoid looking like miss poofy sue I'll take the loss


I'm straightening my hair now. I will see if I can pick that up tomorrow. I'm gonna straighten it, wrap it, then I will curl with that tomorrow. Do they carry that at Walgreens?


----------



## curlyTisME

I'm debating on a perm rod set or a blowout Friday at my appointment. Ladies
Help!


----------



## Dposh167

shortdub78 said:


> I'm straightening my hair now. I will see if I can pick that up tomorrow. I'm gonna straighten it, wrap it, then I will curl with that tomorrow. Do they carry that at Walgreens?


some walgreens may have the ultra sheen brand. but i don't think i've seen the yellow one there.


----------



## Evolving78

curlyTisME said:


> I'm debating on a perm rod set or a blowout Friday at my appointment. Ladies
> Help!


How does your hair hold up a straight style? And what's the weather gonna be like?


----------



## curlyTisME

shortdub78 said:


> How does your hair hold up a straight style? And what's the weather gonna be like?



I can stretch a blowout for a month using pin curls and flexirods. The weather never really affects me cause I will leave it pinned up with a hat and silk scarf if necessary.


----------



## Britt

It was my intention to join this thread .... until I realized that I have *major* issues with keeping my hair straight since I've been natural. I've tried a few times at home and I experience serious reversion in a way I've never seen before on anyone. I've tried cranking up the iron to the highest degree, using different products, etc etc. I went to my stylist recently and explained this to her and I also sent her pics as evidence of the reversion and swelling right away. She was in awe.  She recently gave me an Olaplex treatment and thinks that might help out some. I ordered some and I hope it helps with keeping my hair straight. I think it might be a porosity issue I have going on, idk. I've flat ironed my hair and literally watch it swell right in front of my eyes... and it's laden with cone products. My hair frizzes out very easily, both curly and straight.


----------



## Evolving78

Britt said:


> It was my intention to join this thread .... until I realized that I have *major* issues with keeping my hair straight since I've been natural. I've tried a few times at home and I experience serious reversion in a way I've never seen before on anyone. I've tried cranking up the iron to the highest degree, using different products, etc etc. I went to my stylist recently and explained this to her and I also sent her pics as evidence of the reversion and swelling right away. She was in awe.  She recently gave me an Olaplex treatment and thinks that might help out some. I ordered some and I hope it helps with keeping my hair straight. I think it might be a porosity issue I have going on, idk. I've flat ironed my hair and literally watch it swell right in front of my eyes... and it's laden with cone products. My hair frizzes out very easily, both curly and straight.


Yeah I'm going to get that Creme press. It's snowing out here.


----------



## Evolving78

I put some avocado and jojoba oil in my hair. Hopefully I can remember to get that Creme press and some pins to pin curl my hair after I curl it. I got my hair pretty straight and was able to trim my ends. My hair is very healthy, even with the color. I won't be straightening my hair all of the time. I will straighten to trim, so I straighten it again in April. I will lay off of the wash and go's and start doing two strand twists. I will use a straightening system next time around. My hair is extremely coily. My roots got straight with no problem, but my ends were still kinky during the blow drying process.


----------



## beingofserenity

Man, grease has been the best thing for keeping my natural hair straight.


----------



## beingofserenity

I've straightened my hair multiple time over the past few weeks at 450. My hair still reverts back to kinky. I think my hair is very resistant to heat damage.


----------



## MizAvalon

MizAvalon said:


> We just got a winter storm warning calling for 4-8 inches tomorrow! The salon just emailed me and said that we will just have to wait and see, so I may not be going after all.
> 
> I hope you love your hair, I know it will be gorgeous.



Well, I went and got my hair flatironed yesterday for the first time in years. It's pretty but boring. Reminds me of why I went natural in the first place.

Now I have to actually do my own hair before I get it braided up again in 3 weeks. BOOOO!!!!


----------



## Britt

What flat iron are you all using?
Also heat protectant/ serum?


----------



## Evolving78

Britt said:


> What flat iron are you all using?
> Also heat protectant/ serum?


I used a mini flat iron and I used the croc nano. I used that argan oil and it's a 10 during the blow drying process. I will be using Fantasia ic serum today.  My hair is definitely in the grow out phase. The back and sides are an inch or so long. So my front and crown is three inches long. I would have never dreamed of straightening hair this short as a natural. It makes me hopeful! But I gotta find a system that works for when my hair gets longer.


----------



## SlimPickinz

Britt said:


> What flat iron are you all using?
> Also heat protectant/ serum?


FHI heat platform. My heat protectants are  aphogee keratin restructurizer, organix Brazilian keratin spray & argan oil.


----------



## MilkChocolateOne

Britt said:


> What flat iron are you all using?
> Also heat protectant/ serum?



sedu original flat iron 

one n' only argan oil before blow drying

fantasia ic heat protectant spray before flat ironing


----------



## Adiatasha

Hair done by Hair Rules in NYC


----------



## LdyKamz

Adiatasha said:


> Hair done by Hair Rules in NYC


That's Dickey's salon right? Did he do your hair? It looks great.


----------



## curlyTisME

Rescheduled for next week.


----------



## LdyKamz

Will be straightening my hair this weekend and I'm going to try something different. Normally I just blow it out then flat iron. I'm going to do a roller set this time and then blow out and then flat iron. I've tried the roller set before but not the blow out because I thought it would be too much heat. But my roller sets don't get smooth enough to skip blow drying before flat ironing so I want to try again with this extra step. I think I might get decent bounce with this method although it sounds like a lot of work. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Adiatasha

KammyGirl said:


> That's Dickey's salon right? Did he do your hair? It looks great.



No he didn't do my hair.. It costs double the price for that. But his staff is on point!

Things I learned:

I don't use enough product when I wash/condition.

I should use a cream based shampoo

De tangling with your fingers is possible in the shower when you have enough product.

They never combed my hair out. Not necessary.

 The only styling tools used was a blowdryer with a comb attachment and a flat iron. No combs or brushes.

My hair is in good shape.

I needed a hair cut.

And I was a walk in


----------



## SlimPickinz

@Adiatasha do you mind sharing the cost?


----------



## Adiatasha

SlimPickinz said:


> @Adiatasha do you mind sharing the cost?



$94.05 for wash, blow out, flat iron and hair cut and pin curls. 

I was shocked when she started flat ironing my hair cause I didn't think I was getting all of that.


----------



## SlimPickinz

That's a great price! Thanks I think I'll make an appointment.


----------



## LdyKamz

@Adiatasha Sounds like a great salon experience. And the price sounds pretty good too. Maybe I'll try them in a couple of months. Ever since I saw that video posted of him doing that girls wash n go I wash my hair like that when I'm curly. I thought I was using a lot of product but from the video I still wasn't using enough. He had great tips.


----------



## Adiatasha

KammyGirl said:


> @Adiatasha Sounds like a great salon experience. And the price sounds pretty good too. Maybe I'll try them in a couple of months. Ever since I saw that video posted of him doing that girls wash n go I wash my hair like that when I'm curly. I thought I was using a lot of product but from the video I still wasn't using enough. He had great tips.



They explain everything that they are doing and every step of the way. I learned soooo much. Very informative I will go back in 3 months for a trim


----------



## beingofserenity

Adiatasha said:


> They explain everything that they are doing and every step of the way. I learned soooo much. Very informative I will go back in 3 months for a trim



Did they put anything in your hair prior to the blow out?

I'm looking for a goos blow out cream.


----------



## Adiatasha

beingofserenity said:


> Did they put anything in your hair prior to the blow out?
> 
> I'm looking for a goos blow out cream.



Yes they used the hair rules blow dry serum.


----------



## MzRhonda

Prettymetty said:


> My blowout is 10 days old and pretty straight except for the roots. I went to the gym Wednesday and I'm going again today. As long as I wear a bun or high pony my hair won't revert.
> 
> I'm thinking about washing my hair next week and blowdrying it with my comb attachment. It'll be my first time using it so hopefully it's easy.



I can't blow dry with anything other than a comb attachment.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

MzRhonda said:


> I can't blow dry with anything other than a comb attachment.


Me too. I was trying to use the brush method like GlamTwinz, but it was not happening.


----------



## Anaisin

I blow dried my hair. I used the tension method then a large paddle brush.


----------



## LdyKamz

I'm going to stay curly for a little while and will finally start visiting a stylist for regular trims. That's the only time I think I'll be straightening for a while. So once every few months.


----------



## curlyTisME

Appointment Friday! Yesssss!!


----------



## curlyTisME

Over the curly hair!

Back to my blowouts. I will be purging my hair arsenal this weekend. No need to hoard CRAP!


----------



## LdyKamz

curlyTisME said:


> Over the curly hair!
> 
> Back to my blowouts. I will be purging my hair arsenal this weekend. No need to hoard CRAP!


I'm about to be just like and start my blowouts/straightening every 2 weeks with this new stylist. I'll be curly every other week and then back to the salon for my blow out. I think once I get myself together hair wise I might be able to push the straight hair to 2 weeks.


----------



## MsSanz92

Just washed my hair since my Dominican blowout. My hair did revert, however I do have some heat damage. I won't say it was a result of the Dominican blowout, because I did have heat damage prior to getting my hair blown out due to my own doing, and when I got my hair blown out I went to the salon with my hair flat ironed, and I didn't see how my hair looked when it was wet before it was done. Some of the heat damage I have is in the front from my leave out for my sew ins, but to be honest, I'm not sad or stressed. I did do a protein treatment with the 2 minute Reconstructor by Aphogee, and now I'm deep conditioning with Every Strand Shea and Coconut Oil Deep Moisture Hair Masque. So far my hair does feel much softer and easier to detangle, so I guess my hair is becoming heat trained? It could also just be because my hair is healthy and thriving. I don't mind because I'm taking a break from heat because I'm getting a sew in tomorrow, but I'll be honest I probably will get another Dominican blowout in a couple of months because I loved the results.


----------



## DarkJoy

Done with the fro for a hot minute. Tried the ORS Straightening System today. It was quick, easy and I have close to relaxer results. I blow dried hot but ironed on the lowest recommended setting. Right now I have in flexi rods to get some body cuz its just laying flatn

Maybe for maintenance until the next application, I will twist while wet then sit under the dryer. Might dust off th curl formers too.

Curious to see next wash if my curl pattern is looser but tightens up until next application in 6 weeks


----------



## naturalmanenyc

MizAvalon said:


> How do you ladies that do cardio prevent your hair from reverting?



I've always wondered about this.  I sweat in my head so I don't work out for a few days after a blowout.


----------



## DarkJoy

Omg. Its been yeearrrrs since ive been able to comb tip to root or root to tip. Years!! Its great! And not a large scattering of little broke off hair from trying to style it. Maybe retention will pick up too.

Gonna work hard at keeping this up!


----------



## Evolving78

I am finally putting some twists in my hair. I won't straighten and trim again until April.


----------



## Prettymetty

I ordered a Conair blow dryer from Amazon yesterday.  It seems easy to use since it has a comb and brush attachment. I will test it out next wash day.


----------



## LdyKamz

KammyGirl said:


> I'm going to stay curly for a little while and will finally start visiting a stylist for regular trims. That's the only time I think I'll be straightening for a while. So once every few months.





KammyGirl said:


> I'm about to be just like and start my blowouts/straightening every 2 weeks with this new stylist. I'll be curly every other week and then back to the salon for my blow out. I think once I get myself together hair wise I might be able to push the straight hair to 2 weeks.


You see, I keep flip flopping on what I should do. Straight every 2 weeks or straight every few months. I don't know what to do. I like both ideas! I can't decide. Only thing I have decided on is the stylist. I'm just not sure how often to go to her and how I should wear my hair. What is wrong with me?


----------



## DarkJoy

So its the first wash day after the ors straightening treatment. Wanna see if this stuff is still in my hair. Halfway through the week I put a moisturizer and gel and it reverted more than 50%. Least I know theres no heat damage! 

Ill be using mixed chicks serum. It generally keeps me reversion free for over a week. Thats plenty of time til next wash day.


----------



## SlimPickinz

So for the past two weeks my hair has been GREASY. The first week I thought it was the sulfate free shampoo not getting all the grease out. But week 2 I used a clarifying shampoo. 

I realized it's my beloved Salerm leave in so I'm back to not using anything besides heat protectant when I straighten. Oh well more money in my pockets


----------



## LdyKamz

Straightened my hair over the weekend because I though I would trim. I didn't need to so I'm not straightening until the end of the month when I will definitely dust at the very least. And with my straight hair I notice my crown area is in dire need of some tlc. Need to work on that.


----------



## DarkJoy

I have a poof. 



I put in curl formers trying not to use direct direct heat. Its still clean so I will use a serum and do a cool flat iron tonight. 

It will take a while  and a few flubs fto get the hang of this new straightening Reggie so I will be patient. 

PS. I did not care. Wore my poof to work anyway


----------



## ajargon02

DarkJoy said:


> Done with the fro for a hot minute. Tried the ORS Straightening System today. It was quick, easy and I have close to relaxer results. I blow dried hot but ironed on the lowest recommended setting. Right now I have in flexi rods to get some body cuz its just laying flatn
> 
> Maybe for maintenance until the next application, I will twist while wet then sit under the dryer. Might dust off th curl formers too.
> 
> Curious to see next wash if my curl pattern is looser but tightens up until next application in 6 weeks



Chime on yt had this done and she got damage and she's wl. I am afraid to even go near it.


----------



## DarkJoy

ajargon02 said:


> Chime on yt had this done and she got damage and she's wl. I am afraid to even go near it.


You got a link? Im sincerely curious to see. So far my hair is fine. I ironed at 320. I had full shrinkage back after that wash. I was worried it didnt take but was good to go after a 300o flat iron.


----------



## curlyTisME

Rolled with flexi rods tonight. Stretching my blowout a month.


----------



## Prettymetty

My blow dryer is here! I'm either going to wash my hair this evening or in the morning.  I'm afraid to use the fine tooth comb or brush attachments,  but I can use the wide tooth comb attachment with no problems.


----------



## Babysaffy

Five months post relaxer. Subscribing.


----------



## Britt

Prettymetty said:


> My blow dryer is here! I'm either going to wash my hair this evening or in the morning.  I'm afraid to use the fine tooth comb or brush attachments,  but I can use the wide tooth comb attachment with no problems.



I use that Conair blow dryer with the wider tooth comb. Gets my hair blow dried pretty quickly.


----------



## ajargon02

DarkJoy said:


> You got a link? Im sincerely curious to see. So far my hair is fine. I ironed at 320. I had full shrinkage back after that wash. I was worried it didnt take but was good to go after a 300o flat iron.


----------



## Prettymetty

I'm going to blowdry on low once my hair airdries a bit. I used a new mask and my hair feels really soft.


----------



## DarkJoy

ajargon02 said:


>


Oh thanks for this! Appreciate it

She used another product. Bet she had the iron at 450. Even with heat protection I know my hair is not about that high heat life. Sounds like she was struggling with liking her natural self at the time too.

Alls I'm trying todo is avoid ssk so I can retain. My iron stays in the 300s. So far Im reverting 100% 

Wish me luck!


----------



## Evolving78

DarkJoy said:


> Oh thanks for this! Appreciate it
> 
> She used another product. Bet she had the iron at 450. Even with heat protection I know my hair is not about that high heat life. Sounds like she was struggling with liking her natural self at the time too.
> 
> Alls I'm trying todo is avoid ssk so I can retain. My iron stays in the 300s. So far Im reverting 100%
> 
> Wish me luck!


Do you have fine hair? I have fine to medium. I can flat iron at 415 degrees and still be cool, my DD the same as well.


----------



## Evolving78

I'm going to stretch my hair out a bit more tonight or tomorrow, with the blow dryer (concentrating on my roots in the front)I'm wearing a Twistout.


----------



## DarkJoy

shortdub78 said:


> Do you have fine hair? I have fine to medium. I can flat iron at 415 degrees and still be cool, my DD the same as well.


Yes maam. I would not have any hair left if I tried it at 415!


----------



## niknakmac

How about you ladies living in the South do you stay straight in the summer?  I have never even bothered flat ironing in the summer because I feel like reversion will kick my butt.  How do you keep it straight?


----------



## Colocha

sweetnikki_6 said:


> How about you ladies living in the South do you stay straight in the summer?  I have never even bothered flat ironing in the summer because I feel like reversion will kick my butt.  How do you keep it straight?


Hi! Long time lurker here.

I don't live in the South but I live in the Bahamas at 80-90% humidity year round. The only thing that keeps my hair mostly straight is Sabino Moisture Block (I use the new one which has been revised back to the old formula.). I mix it into my DC and add more before blow drying.


----------



## Prettymetty

I blow dried with my Conair wide tooth comb attachment last night and braided my hair. It took some of the bulk out of my hair and I got better towards the end. I think a blowdry once a month will help stretch my roots.


----------



## naturalyogini

Wow, what a good thread.  I read most of it and glad I stumbled upon it.  I have been going back and forth about styling my hair curly or straight.  Frankly, I look better with straight hair.  Curly my hair doesn't look good with wng's (I look like a chia pet)  and too thin for twist outs.  I flat ironed it yesterday because I was out of all of my curly stylers.  Frankly, I was just sick of  my hair being hard and dry most of the time as nothing I've tried over the 10 years being natural have worked.  And I just like the ease of straight hair, but I don't want a relaxer.  Plus if I decide to color my hair, I don't want to worry about a double chemical process (relaxer and color).  

I think I'm going to make an appointment with the LWsalon in NYC and get a good color and precision hair cut.  Hopefully they won't heat damage my hair. I had been going to Hair Rules but, of late everything Dickey does looks the same to me.  For once I want a haircut that fits my face. 

Lots of good info in this thread. I think I'm going to stay straight for awhile, until it gets too humid in the Northeast.  Going back to my Aestelance products.  I think I'm done with the natural, no cone products for awhile.


----------



## naturalyogini

Just purchased Aestelance Repair Creme.  Sample sizes of Hydrate leave-in, GL shampoo, and Finishing hair cream.  The Repair creme leaves my hair so soft.  I used this product line at the beginning of my natural hair journey and while transitioning. Back to basics.


----------



## Prettymetty

I'm straightening my hair tonight once it airdries a bit. I'm using 300 degrees and Chi Silk infusion as a  heat protectant.


----------



## SlimPickinz

I miss you guys, I've been wearing twisted updos.  It's cool but it's not flowy straight hair.


----------



## aviddiva77

I haven't posted in a while but YT videos has got me itching to straighten again. The only thing I'm struggling with is moisture. Even with pre-pooing and deep conditioning after a few days my hair is like straw. What do you ladies add to your hair to keep it moisturized without it reverting?


----------



## SlimPickinz

aviddiva77 said:


> I haven't posted in a while but YT videos has got me itching to straighten again. The only thing I'm struggling with is moisture. Even with pre-pooing and deep conditioning after a few days my hair is like straw. What do you ladies add to your hair to keep it moisturized without it reverting?


Protein treatment.


----------



## GettingKinky

I'm going to have to read this thread. I've considered being straight hair natural because I love the way my hair looks when my stylists straightens it, smooth, shiny and swingy . But I workout 5-6 time a weeks and my roots revert and then my hair stops swinging and looks wiggy. I'm not going to stop working out so I'm guessing straight hair isn't a good style for me. Unless I go back to relaxers. 

And then yesterday I was out with my hair super straight and the fog got to it. Now it's partially reverted.


----------



## aviddiva77

SlimPickinz said:


> Protein treatment.


Really? It doesnt make your hair drier? Hmm we shall see.


----------



## SlimPickinz

aviddiva77 said:


> Really? It doesnt make your hair drier? Hmm we shall see.


Well you should be following up with a moisture treatment anyways so it shouldn't be dry. But the protein treatment will add strength and will help your hair hold moisture better.


----------



## Prettymetty

I flatironed last week and I only finger detangled. I'm shocked that I didn't need a comb. I used Frizz Ease Straight Fixation cream on each section and did 2 passes on 250. My hair got fairly straight considering I used the lowest setting. Last week I used 3oo and got my hair bone straight so that I could trim for Fall Equinox.

I'm washing my hair again Wednesday. I'll be using Chroma Riche shampoo and mask. I'm looking forward to lightweight, blinging hair next week. My wig is a frizzy mess, so I might jus wear my own hair until I find a replacement wig.


----------



## Babysaffy

GettingKinky said:


> I'm going to have to read this thread. I've considered being straight hair natural because I love the way my hair looks when my stylists straightens it, smooth, shiny and swingy . But I workout 5-6 time a weeks and my roots revert and then my hair stops swinging and looks wiggy. I'm not going to stop working out so I'm guessing straight hair isn't a good style for me. Unless I go back to relaxers.
> 
> And then yesterday I was out with my hair super straight and the fog got to it. Now it's partially reverted.


This is my issue. I'm thinking of being straight hair natural and read the thread but I go to the gym often like you and I'll sweat out the straightness so I've just been wearing a wet/airdrying bun all the time with a flat ironed side fringe/bang only.

I'm six months post relaxer and weighing up my options. I also look better with straight hair but getting my body in shape is a priority for me. Ugh it's not fair lol


----------



## Prettymetty

I've been experimenting with heat protectants each time I straighten. So far I have tried Frizz Ease straight fixation and Kerastase Nectar Thermique. I want to use Keratin Thermique next time and eventually I will buy some more Chi silk infusion. So far Frizz ease has given me the best results.


----------



## Britt

SlimPickinz said:


> I miss you guys, I've been wearing twisted updos.  It's cool but it's not flowy straight hair.


Pics ??

On another note, I just started working out and naturally I'm a head sweater. This will only get worse as I continue to have more challenging work outs. So far, I've been washing twice a week. My main concern is having a clean scalp, my issue is now what to do with my hair all the time afterwards. Last week I was home so I washed did a twist out and then sat under the dryer to soak up some of the water. Saturday I washed and blow dried my hair. I'm giving thought to heat training it possibly. Idk. Not with the intent of wearing it bone straight because that will be virtually impossible with working out and reversion, but where I can blow dry and do a light flat iron and be able to still slick it back with a little gel, bun/ponytail and keep it moving. Or wear it fluffy in a blow dried twist out.. idk. I've been looking at some youtube videos on different styling options for natural hair and I tried a few styles that I liked but it didn't translate like the video. I'm just wondering what can I do with my length of hair in a kinky state to wear that's cute and convenient. That leaves me with nightly twist outs, wet bun, or 2 cornrows going back. Idkkkk...


----------



## Prettymetty

I want a new flat iron. The one I have is fine, but I like having options. I might order one from folica since they are having a sale


----------



## SlimPickinz

@Britt I don't have pics. But my main style is two flat twists pinned up. I will do big twists, pin them up. Inverted twists with a bun. & twistouts. I too have been working out and my straight hair can't handle the sweat. 

Next week I'm going to try flexirods on stretched hair.


----------



## Britt

SlimPickinz said:


> @Britt I don't have pics. But my main style is two flat twists pinned up. I will do big twists, pin them up. Inverted twists with a bun. & twistouts. I too have been working out and my straight hair can't handle the sweat.
> 
> Next week I'm going to try flexirods on stretched hair.


Thank u! I am struggling with my hair and the working out situation.


----------



## SlimPickinz

Britt said:


> Thank u! I am struggling with my hair and the working out situation.


Yea when I get home I'll post some of the videos I've used as inspo.


----------



## Britt

SlimPickinz said:


> Yea when I get home I'll post some of the videos I've used as inspo.


Thanks


----------



## SlimPickinz

I'm late :/ @Britt


----------



## SlimPickinz

I also have been getting inspiration from Zoe on Blackish. Her hair is always laid!


----------



## movingforward

Babysaffy said:


> This is my issue. I'm thinking of being straight hair natural and read the thread but I go to the gym often like you and I'll sweat out the straightness so I've just been wearing a *wet/airdrying bun all the time with a flat ironed side fringe/bang only*.
> 
> I'm six months post relaxer and weighing up my options. I also look better with straight hair but getting my body in shape is a priority for me. Ugh it's not fair lol



This is my hair style of choice as well.  But my bangs still poof up when straightened!

I thought about tex-laxing to ease some of the poofy -iness and relaxed the curl pattern some.  But I don't know.


----------



## Britt

@SlimPickinz thank you for these! Do you do all of these? The top one looks challenging. I'll watch the tutorials later on. From the still pic in the last one that style looks like it would look great on you because of the length of your hair. What is your regimen since you've been working out and not flat ironing? Do you wash more and then air dry/style?


----------



## Guinan

Went to the gym this morning and my hair stayed straight!!!!!! My roots alil puffy but not noticeable. I currently have my hair in two pigtail bantu knots and a headband. I will take down in alil bit. I think my hair was able to stay straight b/c of the sleek matrix heat protectant/anti-humidity spray


----------



## movingforward

The Sally Hansen version of PM serum does nothing for frizz!!!  I literally have to apply it every single day and blow dry or straighten my hair.


----------



## MzRhonda

I am a Wen girl and for the last 2-3 weeks the only products I have used are Wen and my hair stays nice and straight with body, minimal reversion.

I use the cleansing conditioner(twice in shower) put some in as a leave in then use the serum and blow dry and flat iron my hair...it is in a short bob (sides-chin length, back, at top of neck) and the style stays that way pretty much all week. I put a bonnet on at night and all I do in the morning is add a bit more oil and comb and brush into place.

ETA: Pic


----------



## SlimPickinz

Britt said:


> @SlimPickinz thank you for these! Do you do all of these? The top one looks challenging. I'll watch the tutorials later on. From the still pic in the last one that style looks like it would look great on you because of the length of your hair. What is your regimen since you've been working out and not flat ironing? Do you wash more and then air dry/style?


I've been washing twice a week and using a t shirt to soak up most of the water. Then I'll twist it up.


----------



## nyeredzi

DarkJoy said:


> Yes maam. I would not have any hair left if I tried it at 415!


I will be watching you. I was interested in this system but Chime's video scared me off. Thanks to these posts, though, I realize she also had her flat iron way too high. I never flat iron above 350 and usually at 325. Super high heat scares me. But I'd like to wear my hair straight more often.

I work out several times a week though, and the roots look crazy after the 2nd work out. I have to wash my hair weekly too because of the workouts.


----------



## SuchaLady

SlimPickinz said:


> I'm late :/ @Britt



I have to try this. You think I got enough hair?


----------



## SlimPickinz

SuchaLady said:


> I have to try this. You think I got enough hair?


Lol not yet girl but soon!


----------



## Prettymetty

My hair is getting easier to straighten. I used 325 degrees today and 2 passes on most sections. I guess the dc I did helped a bit (Therapiste).


----------



## DarkJoy

nyeredzi said:


> I will be watching you. I was interested in this system but Chime's video scared me off. Thanks to these posts, though, I realize she also had her flat iron way too high. I never flat iron above 350 and usually at 325. Super high heat scares me. But I'd like to wear my hair straight more often.
> 
> I work out several times a week though, and the roots look crazy after the 2nd work out. I have to wash my hair weekly too because of the workouts.


Hair still on my head. No damage. And most importantly no ssk! Heat is around 350 to 365  at all times with a straightening brush. That only gets it blow out straight but that's all I need.

I will be doing treatment #3 in a cpl weeks. In between I regular wash and dc and ALWAYS use heat protectant regardless of the system. I first use a blow out serum and use the tension method if not rushed (comb attachment if rushed). Then the IC serum for the straightening.

The day or 2 before washing ive begun spraying it with a protein leave in and let it revert with that light protein "treatment" and use a mild reconstructor with ceramides prepoo a cpl hrs before wash day.

So far so good. No problems.


----------



## nyeredzi

DarkJoy said:


> Hair still on my head. No damage. And most importantly no ssk! Heat is around 350 to 365  at all times with a straightening brush. That only gets it blow out straight but that's all I need.
> 
> I will be doing treatment #3 in a cpl weeks. In between I regular wash and dc and ALWAYS use heat protectant regardless of the system. I first use a blow out serum and use the tension method if not rushed (comb attachment if rushed). Then the IC serum for the straightening.
> 
> The day or 2 before washing ive begun spraying it with a protein leave in and let it revert with that light protein "treatment" and use a mild reconstructor with ceramides prepoo a cpl hrs before wash day.
> 
> So far so good. No problems.


Thanks for the update. How long are you waiting between treatments.


----------



## beingofserenity

I realize I have been using too high heat on my hair. I blow dry on high and flat iron at 450°. For some reason I lied to myself about my hair bein invincible.

I am buying a new, higher quality flat iron and I will turn it down to 350°.  I might even try lower than that.  

Gonna deep condition and rollerset, flat iron the front.


----------



## LadyRaider

I saw Michelle O's hair this weekend and got jealous. I wanted straight hair. My hair never gets that straight though.


----------



## Evolving78

I'm gonna wait on the heat for awhile. My hair is in that in between stage.


----------



## ajargon02

I was using too high heat on my hair as well. I set it at 370, but when I used my irresistible me flat iron, it got straight at 300.


----------



## SlimPickinz

ajargon02 said:


> I was using too high heat on my hair as well. I set it at 370, but when I used my irresistible me flat iron, it got straight at 300.


Be careful. Even if you aren't concerned with loss of curl pattern, the high heat will cause breakage. What flat iron are you using now if not the irresistible me one?


----------



## ajargon02

SlimPickinz said:


> Be careful. Even if you aren't concerned with loss of curl pattern, the high heat will cause breakage. What flat iron are you using now if not the irresistible me one?


FHI platform.  I really like it. Breakage never occurred to me at all! I don't straighten all that much, but this is good to keep in mind!


----------



## SlimPickinz

ajargon02 said:


> FHI platform.  I really like it. Breakage never occurred to me at all! I don't straighten all that much, but this is good to keep in mind!


I have the same flat iron. I love it!


----------



## Prettymetty

I straightened with 300 degrees last night and Chi Silk Infusion. I think I was too heavy handed with my dc, because my hair feels weighed down. I keep forgetting that Kerastase masks are concentrated.


----------



## DarkJoy

nyeredzi said:


> Thanks for the update. How long are you waiting between treatments.


4-6 weeks.

As another update I swear my hair is reverting faster. Like its getting used to the product? Idk... I had similar probs with relaxers where it seemed my hair resisted the treatment. Weird.

The good news is the hair is fine. Obviously reverting as it should. No issues. I also am keeping up with the henna treatments on top of the ors straightening product


----------



## LdyKamz

Just used it's a 10 silk express miracle smoothing balm to straighten. I'm conflicted on this one. It was the only product I used. I used less than a dime sized amount. My hair is shiny and so soft but my hair is so stiff. Not lightweight at all. I wonder if it was this or if it was because I used Joico Moisture Recovery to deep condition. I don't usually use that to deep condition when I straighten. Maybe that weighed my hair down? I'll try it again in 2 weeks but I won't use Joico. If the same thing happens I'm only going to use the silk express for blow drying for stretched curly styles until I use it up.


----------



## Ltown

Prettymetty said:


> I straightened with 300 degrees last night and Chi Silk Infusion. I think I was too heavy handed with my dc, because my hair feels weighed down. I keep forgetting that Kerastase masks are concentrated.


@Prettymetty , you use kerastase regular its expensive imo do you have aplace where you get it at a decent price.


----------



## Prettymetty

Ltown said:


> @Prettymetty , you use kerastase regular its expensive imo do you have aplace where you get it at a decent price.


I buy it from a UK based website (look fantastic.com). It's half the price that I was paying in salons


----------



## Dayjoy

KammyGirl said:


> Just used it's a 10 silk express miracle smoothing balm to straighten. I'm conflicted on this one. It was the only product I used. I used less than a dime sized amount. My hair is shiny and so soft but my hair is so stiff. Not lightweight at all. I wonder if it was this or if it was because I used Joico Moisture Recovery to deep condition. I don't usually use that to deep condition when I straighten. Maybe that weighed my hair down? I'll try it again in 2 weeks but I won't use Joico. If the same thing happens I'm only going to use the silk express for blow drying for stretched curly styles until I use it up.


I flat iron DD's hair semi regularly and had to switch her from Joico Moisture Recovery Treatment Balm because her hair was much stiffer when I used it before flat ironing.  It really is too heavy/greasy if you want movement after a flat iron IMO.


----------



## LdyKamz

Dayjoy said:


> I flat iron DD's hair semi regularly and had to switch her from Joico Moisture Recovery Treatment Balm because her hair was much stiffer when I used it before flat ironing.  It really is too heavy/greasy if you want movement after a flat iron IMO.


You are so right. When I flatiron I go heavy on moisture so I usually use either Aussie Moist 3 minute or Paul Mitchell super charged moisturizer. They both give me perfect swinging hair. My hair really likes Joico so I'll keep using it weekly but will just have a separate regimen and products for straightening. Now next time I can see how the its a 10 silk express really works.


----------



## LdyKamz

I tried its a 10 silk express smoothing balm again. It was OK. Gave me very light swinging hair. My hair wasn't as shiny as last time so I credit Joico for that. I like this product and will keep it in rotation. I still feel like I like Paul Mitchell super skinny better though but it's not a heat protectant right?


----------



## MilkChocolateOne

KammyGirl said:


> You are so right. When I flatiron I go heavy on moisture so I usually use either Aussie Moist 3 minute or Paul Mitchell super charged moisturizer. They both give me perfect swinging hair. My hair really likes Joico so I'll keep using it weekly but will just have a separate regimen and products for straightening. Now next time I can see how the its a 10 silk express really works.



I use Joico Kpak Intense Hydrator as a deep conditioner when I straighten my hair.  The conditioner is very moisturizing and it is light weight.  I stopped using the recovery balm a couple of years ago because it is too heavy for my fine hair. It felt like I was deep conditioning with Vaseline.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@KammyGirl Paul Mitchell Super Skinny Serum can be used as a heat protectant. That's what I use and I love it. A little goes a long way. 

@MilkChocolateOne I just bought that but haven't used it yet.


----------



## divachyk

Think I'll hang out here for a while....hello ladies!


----------



## IDareT'sHair




----------



## LdyKamz

flyygirlll2 said:


> @KammyGirl Paul Mitchell Super Skinny Serum can be used as a heat protectant. That's what I use and I love it. A little goes a long way.
> 
> @MilkChocolateOne I just bought that but haven't used it yet.


Really?! I wanted for it to be a heat protectant so bad because it would be the only thing I use ever again for blow drying my hair  but I didn't see that mentioned anywhere on the label and couldn't find anything online saying so.


----------



## SmilingElephant

IDareT'sHair said:


>



Lol!!! Me too! But idk how I can even think about straightening my hair in all this humidity!


----------



## SmilingElephant

Colocha said:


> Hi! Long time lurker here.
> 
> I don't live in the South but I live in the Bahamas at 80-90% humidity year round. The only thing that keeps my hair mostly straight is Sabino Moisture Block (I use the new one which has been revised back to the old formula.). I mix it into my DC and add more before blow drying.



I need to buy this product and keep it in my life lol! I've heard so much about it but have never tried it. Where can I find this? I'm in Florida with our wannabe tropical climate!


----------



## flyygirlll2

@KammyGirl It's used to speed up blow drying time and can be used for flat ironing. There's reviews on YouTube.


----------



## LdyKamz

flyygirlll2 said:


> @KammyGirl It's used to speed up blow drying time and can be used for flat ironing. There's reviews on YouTube.


Yeah it does speed up my blow drying time and my hair is smoother when I flat iron and the bottle says all that but does that mean it protects from the heat? I'll check out the reviews on YouTube. Thanks!


----------



## LdyKamz

@flyygirlll2 I just read a post in another thread that @MileHighDiva tagged me in finally convincing me it's a heat protectant. I don't even know why I'm so paranoid when I don't really care about my curl pattern. Lol Just want to feel like I'm not using heat on naked hair. Thanks again!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@SmilingElephant
Looks like we need to get some Sabino Moisture Block.


----------



## divachyk

@KammyGirl, here's what is stated on Amazon about Sally's knockoff of Super Skinny...

Reduces frizz and fly-aways
Smoothes and conditions
Provides incredible shine
Improves manageability
Thermal protectant
What always confused me was that the bottle states it's combustible, keep away from heat and flames. However, I have used it as a heat protectant without issues. I assume that caution is talking about open flames.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I also lurk in this thread, because my Ultimate Goal is to become a Skrait Haired Natural, so I need to know what ya'll be durrin over here.

And how ya'll be holdin' down & stuff.

I'll be 24 months post in September and probably won't skraiten again until then.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@KammyGirl Great!  I feel that since it does have cones in it, it will coat the hair anyway during heat application. I honestly don't use heat on my hair often because for me that would require patience that I don't have with all this hair.  I only use it when I need to trim for the most part. 

So don't mind me, I just like passing through threads lol.


----------



## Evolving78

I'm going to blow dry and flat iron my hair in the wee hours of the morning. Going to use the TMS to get it as straight as possible. It will be too hot to wear it straight, so I will use some flexi rods. I need a trim bad.


----------



## Evolving78

I have to use 400-415 degrees on my hair. My hair will laugh at 350.


----------



## Colocha

SmilingElephant said:


> I need to buy this product and keep it in my life lol! I've heard so much about it but have never tried it. Where can I find this? I'm in Florida with our wannabe tropical climate!


I ordered mine from their website.  Got two little bottles and they're still both almost full after a year. I use it every time I use heat to set my hair - blow drying, curlformers under the dryer, etc.


----------



## SmilingElephant

shortdub78 said:


> I have to use 400-415 degrees on my hair. My hair will laugh at 350.



Same here. I've tried to use lower temps and my hair is just NOT having it. It doesn't even get straight. I have loose curls but they are coarse.


----------



## Evolving78

SmilingElephant said:


> Same here. I've tried to use lower temps and my hair is just NOT having it. It doesn't even get straight. I have loose curls but they are coarse.


My hair is so tightly coiled.


----------



## Evolving78

I flat ironed/curled my hair... It's rainy now... I gotta figure out how to do pin curls correctly. I can do it on others, but not well on myself.


----------



## SmilingElephant

shortdub78 said:


> My hair is so tightly coiled.



See! And you would think a looser pattern would straighten easier on a lower temperature but....NO. Not mine!  My hair is just weird. It doesn't hold twists, it doesn't stay straightened  it just wants to be left alone. Lol!


----------



## CurlyMoo

shortdub78 said:


> I have to use 400-415 degrees on my hair. My hair will laugh at 350.


Do you notice any heat damage with temps that high?
I almost always experience some heat damage when I flat iron.
I have stopped flat ironing now until I find a proper heat protectant and appropriate heat.
Plus I dare not try to straighten my hair in the summer. Won't last 2 minutes.


----------



## Prettymetty

I did my wash and dc tonight. I'll airdry overnight and straighten tomorrow.


----------



## Evolving78

CurlyMoo said:


> Do you notice any heat damage with temps that high?
> I almost always experience some heat damage when I flat iron.
> I have stopped flat ironing now until I find a proper heat protectant and appropriate heat.
> Plus I dare not try to straighten my hair in the summer. Won't last 2 minutes.


No heat damage. I have only experienced that at a salon.  I used keracare leave in and I used Fantasia ic serum.


----------



## Evolving78

SmilingElephant said:


> See! And you would think a looser pattern would straighten easier on a lower temperature but....NO. Not mine!  My hair is just weird. It doesn't hold twists, it doesn't stay straightened  it just wants to be left alone. Lol!


You said it was coarse, so that makes sense. My friend's hair is like that. Are u low porous?


----------



## Evolving78

It rained yesterday and it's raining today. I showered with a plastic bag on my head. Curls still there, no reversion. I spray some oil sheen with a humidity blocker from Keracare. I'm going to get a rain bonnet today.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Speaking of Heat:

I used the Apalus Brush and only used it at 350 and my Hair looked badly blow dried.

When I use that brush again, I will have to crank up the heat a littler higher to get better results.

I'll also grab some Sabino too, to help with those efforts.


----------



## Flourishnikov

Do any of you guys experience better retention wearing hair predominantly straight? One of my coworkers has been natural for almost 3 yrs and has experienced excellent retention (shes bsl) but ive never seen her hair shrunken or in its natural curl pattern. Its always straight, braided or manipulated somehow.


----------



## Evolving78

Chocoluxe said:


> Do any of you guys experience better retention wearing hair predominantly straight? One of my coworkers has been natural for almost 3 yrs and has experienced excellent retention (shes bsl) but ive never seen her hair shrunken or in its natural curl pattern. Its always straight, braided or manipulated somehow.


I would think so. It prevents tangles, fairy knots, matting, hair can accept moisture better, etc...


----------



## Flourishnikov

shortdub78 said:


> I would think so. It prevents tangles, fairy knots, matting, hair can accept moisture better, etc...



It makes sense, but i thought hair grew better when left alone with little to no manipulation. Then again maybe that is only true for looser curl patterns.


----------



## SlimPickinz

Chocoluxe said:


> Do any of you guys experience better retention wearing hair predominantly straight? One of my coworkers has been natural for almost 3 yrs and has experienced excellent retention (shes bsl) but ive never seen her hair shrunken or in its natural curl pattern. Its always straight, braided or manipulated somehow.


Yes.


----------



## toaster

Do you have to use direct heat to be a "straight haired natural"? I rollerset weekly and don't flat iron my roots or anything, but my hair is stretched and not in its natural curl pattern. 

This year I've blow dried my hair once, and it gets straighter and smoother with roller sets.


----------



## toaster

IDareT'sHair said:


> Speaking of Heat:
> 
> I used the Apalus Brush and only used it at 350 and my Hair looked badly blow dried.
> 
> When I use that brush again, I will have to crank up the heat a littler higher to get better results.
> 
> I'll also grab some Sabino too, to help with those efforts.


Ms. T have you seen jewejewebee's tutorial on using a similar brush appliance? She used it on her sister's hair and it was already blow dried.


----------



## SlimPickinz

I've been wearing my hair in curly styles for a while. I'm over it and I miss my straight hair. Once summer is over I'll have to figure out a way to exercise and keep my hair straight.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@toaster
No, I have not.  I don't watch many YT Videos.  But I will definitely take a look at it.

Thank You.

I was hoping to completely eliminate either blow-drying or flat ironing altogether. 

I was hoping to use just one heat appliance.


----------



## toaster

IDareT'sHair said:


> @toaster
> No, I have not.  I don't watch many YT Videos.  But I will definitely take a look at it.
> 
> Thank You.
> 
> I was hoping to completely eliminate either blow-drying or flat ironing altogether.
> 
> I was hoping to use just one heat appliance.


I'm with you on that. I blow dried my hair in March and I looked... horrible. 

My hair styling skills are awful. If you're skipping the blow drying I think you can turn the heat up a bit. I've noticed people on YouTube that use low flat iron temps spend a lot of time getting their hair straight when blow drying. So (in my mind) if you're only using one heat appliance, you can turn the heat up.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@toaster 
Just watched.  Thanks Again.


----------



## Evolving78

IDareT'sHair said:


> @toaster
> No, I have not.  I don't watch many YT Videos.  But I will definitely take a look at it.
> 
> Thank You.
> 
> I was hoping to completely eliminate either blow-drying or flat ironing altogether.
> 
> I was hoping to use just one heat appliance.


You an blow dry, then wrap your hair, or put some jumbo flexi rods in.
If you have a great blow dryer, you could really get your hair straight enough (not bone straight)


----------



## SmilingElephant

shortdub78 said:


> You said it was coarse, so that makes sense. My friend's hair is like that. Are u low porous?



Ya know...I'm not really sure. I believe I'm highly porous bc my hair doesn't hold water very long at all.  which is why when I do my hair I have to apply all my products in the shower. It will start to dry even while I'm cowashing or rinsing one side of my head almost immediately. 

But it takes half a day for my hair to be completely dry. 

I used to think it was low porosity bc some products just do not absorb into my hair.  

Idk if it's due to the length vs kinkiness of it all or what but it's just so weird now.


----------



## beingofserenity

Why does straightened hair accept moisture better?


----------



## Evolving78

beingofserenity said:


> Why does straightened hair accept moisture better?


Think of a drinking straw.
You have a straight one an a curly one. 
It doesn't take long for the liquid to be suctioned up quickly, using the straight one.
The curly one takes more time, due to the curves and turns.
Hope that makes since.


----------



## LdyKamz

Chocoluxe said:


> Do any of you guys experience better retention wearing hair predominantly straight? One of my coworkers has been natural for almost 3 yrs and has experienced excellent retention (shes bsl) but ive never seen her hair shrunken or in its natural curl pattern. Its always straight, braided or manipulated somehow.



My retention is on point when I straighten. My hair almost always does better in a stretched style. Even my beloved perm rod sets cause me to lose more hair on wash days.


----------



## Flourishnikov

Subbing to this thread. Lots of great advice here!!


----------



## Evolving78

Chocoluxe said:


> It makes sense, but i thought hair grew better when left alone with little to no manipulation. Then again maybe that is only true for looser curl patterns.


When I leave my hair alone, I have major knots. My hair curls on itself already, mix that with shed hairs, and I got trouble on my hands!


----------



## Evolving78

toaster said:


> Do you have to use direct heat to be a "straight haired natural"? I rollerset weekly and don't flat iron my roots or anything, but my hair is stretched and not in its natural curl pattern.
> 
> This year I've blow dried my hair once, and it gets straighter and smoother with roller sets.


I think the more techniques the better! What's your hair type?


----------



## toaster

shortdub78 said:


> I think the more techniques the better! What's your hair type?


Thank you! I'm a 3c/4a. Here's my hair combed out from a roller set. The roots are still crinkly, but I can bun all week, and wear my hair down if I sleep in two Bantu knots.


----------



## beingofserenity

shortdub78 said:


> Think of a drinking straw.
> You have a straight one an a curly one.
> It doesn't take long for the liquid to be suctioned up quickly, using the straight one.
> The curly one takes more time, due to the curves and turns.
> Hope that makes since.



I guess now I don't need to feel guilty about keeping my hair permanetly stretched.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@toaster 
 Tis All.


----------



## toaster

IDareT'sHair said:


> @toaster
> Tis All.


Thank you!

If I can't drag you into the setting for success thread, I'll bring roller setting to the straight haired naturals thread.


----------



## SlimPickinz

beingofserenity said:


> I guess now I don't need to feel guilty about keeping my hair permanetly stretched.


Why would you feel guilty?


----------



## beingofserenity

SlimPickinz said:


> Why would you feel guilty?



Because I'm not embracing my hair in a completely natural, unmanipulated state. I know I shouldn't care, hair is just hair. But keeping it stretch all the time makese feel like I'm cheating.


----------



## Evolving78

toaster said:


> Thank you! I'm a 3c/4a. Here's my hair combed out from a roller set. The roots are still crinkly, but I can bun all week, and wear my hair down if I sleep in two Bantu knots.


I think I can do the roller sets when my hair gets longer. It will give enough tension. Do you ever wear it out big, fluffy, and curly?


----------



## SlimPickinz

beingofserenity said:


> Because I'm not embracing my hair in a completely natural, unmanipulated state. I know I shouldn't care, hair is just hair. But keeping it stretch all the time makese feel like I'm cheating.


 cheating isn't always bad. Straight hair FTW


----------



## toaster

shortdub78 said:


> I think I can do the roller sets when my hair gets longer. It will give enough tension. Do you ever wear it out big, fluffy, and curly?


When I don't feel like rollersetting I'll do a twist out which gives me very big, fluffy, and curly hair. 

My rollersets aren't very curly because I use large rollers to accommodate my length. And I never wear a wash and go. My hair shrinks so much and it's quite thick, so it's just a mass of hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

toaster said:


> *If I can't drag you into the setting for success thread, I'll bring roller setting to the straight haired naturals thread.*



@toaster

I see. 

And then you whip the Eye Candy out on us.  All them Swirls & Curls


----------



## curlyTisME

Back to my biweekly appointments until my braids next month. 

By then my hair will be strong enough to undergo long term protective styling for atleast 8 weeks.


----------



## Evolving78

I'm trying to decide to pull the trigger on the Sabino moisture block.


----------



## L.Brown1114

I'm having a huge problem getting my roots straight with a blow dryer so naturally they are poofy when I flat iron. Any advice on how to get in there? I literally have a fro hiding underneath my flatironed hair lol


----------



## LdyKamz

L.Brown1114 said:


> I'm having a huge problem getting my roots straight with a blow dryer so naturally they are poofy when I flat iron. Any advice on how to get in there? I literally have a fro hiding underneath my flatironed hair lol


How do you blow dry? Paddle brush, tension method? I use a denman and somehow my roots get the straightest. I barely have to run the flat iron over my roots.


----------



## L.Brown1114

KammyGirl said:


> How do you blow dry? Paddle brush, tension method? I use a denman and somehow my roots get the straightest. I barely have to run the flat iron over my roots.



I use a denman as well. And I use a concentrater directed toward the hair in the brush. Am I not using enough tension? Whenever I try to direct the heat closer to me roots it burns the heck out of my scalp


----------



## LdyKamz

L.Brown1114 said:


> I use a denman as well. And I use a concentrater directed toward the hair in the brush. Am I not using enough tension? Whenever I try to direct the heat closer to me roots it burns the heck out of my scalp


That's exactly how I do mine and my roots come out so straight. Is your hair super thick? You might need more tension and smaller sections?


----------



## kupenda

I just blow dried today. Have you tried using a round brush and smaller sections? When the roots are still damp, i work my way up from my ends with a paddle brush for the length where my texture is loosest. In the tighter sections i use much smaller sections and get to my scalpwith a roundbrush and the concentrator.

Are you open straightening systems, like Beautiful Textures or Aveda?


----------



## DarkJoy

I took a two week break from straightening and got behind on the ORS straightening system.

Well boo.

No retention and ssk and sudden breakage. l will have to trim. Now i know 100. Cant let it be shrunk for any length of time.

I will do the ORS system on Sunday then trim after straightening.


----------



## L.Brown1114

KammyGirl said:


> That's exactly how I do mine and my roots come out so straight. Is your hair super thick? You might need more tension and smaller sections?



Yeah my hairs very thick. I will try that, thank you!


----------



## Evolving78

DarkJoy said:


> I took a two week break from straightening and got behind on the ORS straightening system.
> 
> Well boo.
> 
> No retention and ssk and sudden breakage. l will have to trim. Now i know 100. Cant let it be shrunk for any length of time.
> 
> I will do the ORS system on Sunday then trim after straightening.


How long does that system last? The Beautiful Textures last 4-6 weeks. I'm going to try roller setting my hair to stretch it, then use heat the following week after. I may use heat on my roots, but I'm going for a tight curl.


----------



## SlimPickinz

Question for the ladies living in humid places? What are we doing for the summer? And how come some women can keep their presses all summer!?


----------



## Evolving78

SlimPickinz said:


> Question for the ladies living in humid places? What are we doing for the summer? And how come some women can keep their presses all summer!?


I'm going to use heat and do wet sets. I can't do the wash and go's. They are messing with my ends. I may do some Twistouts too. It's been very humid and raining all week. My flat ironed hair held up nicely.


----------



## Evolving78

And the TMS kits/products really help!


----------



## Prettymetty

SlimPickinz said:


> Question for the ladies living in humid places? What are we doing for the summer? And how come some women can keep their presses all summer!?


I don't do anything special to keep my hair from frizzing in the Summer. I think consistent presses make my hair last longer. My hair lasts a week when I do it, but it gradually gets thicker. When I go to the salon I don't get reversion until I wash it


----------



## DarkJoy

shortdub78 said:


> How long does that system last? The Beautiful Textures last 4-6 weeks. I'm going to try roller setting my hair to stretch it, then use heat the following week after. I may use heat on my roots, but I'm going for a tight curl.


ORS is the same. 4-6 weeks.

I was also debating using curl formers with setting lotion and sit under the dryer. That gets it pretty straight but the amount of time that takes. Generally my life is busy so i need it done from wash to dry and styled within 3 hours . Ugh.


----------



## DarkJoy

SlimPickinz said:


> Question for the ladies living in humid places? What are we doing for the summer? And how come some women can keep their presses all summer!?


I use Mixed Chicks straightening serum. That kills all reversion for me all week

I also found using the ORS repair serum on top of that to give silky long lasting results. Unfortunately im allergic to it.


----------



## Evolving78

DarkJoy said:


> ORS is the same. 4-6 weeks.
> 
> I was also debating using curl formers with setting lotion and sit under the dryer. That gets it pretty straight but the amount of time that takes. Generally my life is busy so i need it done from wash to dry and styled within 3 hours . Ugh.


I totally understand about the time factor! Since you just used the system two weeks ago, I wouldn't apply it again right now.


----------



## DarkJoy

shortdub78 said:


> I totally understand about the time factor! Since you just used the system two weeks ago, I wouldn't apply it again right now.


Ohh thanks but i didnt straighten the last two weeks. Just taking a weekly heat break. The last time i applied the product was end of april. Shes about due. But now im torn between a treatment or henna. Decisions decisions.


----------



## Evolving78

DarkJoy said:


> Ohh thanks but i didnt straighten the last two weeks. Just taking a weekly heat break. The last time i applied the product was end of april. Shes about due. But now im torn between a treatment or henna. Decisions decisions.


Oh ok yeah I was referring to the application of the treatment. So, you are definitely on track!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@DarkJoy
Seriously, don't wanna hijack this thread, but I miss you in the Coffee/Tea Thread. 

Hafta' come over here to catch up with you.

Are you still Tea Rinsing? If so, stop over and give us a shout out.


----------



## DarkJoy

IDareT'sHair said:


> @DarkJoy
> Seriously, don't wanna hijack this thread, but I miss you in the Coffee/Tea Thread.
> 
> Hafta' come over here to catch up with you.
> 
> Are you still Tea Rinsing? If so, stop over and give us a shout out.


Mosies on over to the tea thread....


----------



## Evolving78

Prettymetty said:


> I don't do anything special to keep my hair from frizzing in the Summer. I think consistent presses make my hair last longer. My hair lasts a week when I do it, but it gradually gets thicker. When I go to the salon I don't get reversion until I wash it


Is your hair heat trained?


----------



## SlimPickinz

DarkJoy said:


> I use Mixed Chicks straightening serum. That kills all reversion for me all week
> 
> I also found using the ORS repair serum on top of that to give silky long lasting results. Unfortunately im allergic to it.


I will try the Mixed Chicks soon. I have to buy a blow dryer soon too.


----------



## Adiatasha

DarkJoy said:


> I took a two week break from straightening and got behind on the ORS straightening system.
> 
> Well boo.
> 
> No retention and ssk and sudden breakage. l will have to trim. Now i know 100. Cant let it be shrunk for any length of time.
> 
> I will do the ORS system on Sunday then trim after straightening.



Well... Looks like I have to blow dry when I wash.. These SSK's are causing my ends to snap off. I think it's because I did a wash and go only TWICE.


----------



## Prettymetty

shortdub78 said:


> Is your hair heat trained?


No. It bounces back after every wash. I use really low heat (250-300)


----------



## DarkJoy

Adiatasha said:


> Well... Looks like I have to blow dry when I wash.. These SSK's are causing my ends to snap off. I think it's because I did a wash and go only TWICE.


So sorry! Those little freaks chew up ends real dang fast especially fine hair. Ugh


----------



## Adiatasha

DarkJoy said:


> So sorry! Those little freaks chew up ends real dang fast especially fine hair. Ugh



My hair is fine
I guess I'll head over to the setting for success thread... See how I do during these summer months


----------



## Evolving78

Adiatasha said:


> My hair is fine
> I guess I'll head over to the setting for success thread... See how I do during these summer months


Yeah, I'm trying out roller setting my hair too. I haven't finished yet. I had to get off of my feet for a spell. I'm glad I straightened my hair to give myself a much needed trim. I was doing nothing but wash and gos, and being lazy.


----------



## curlyTisME

I blow dried and curled my hair yesterday. No flat iron at all so I'm a bit happy about that. Still want to cut down on heat though.  Will roll on perm rods nightly and moisturize my ends nightly. 

Does anyone blow dry on cool?


----------



## Anaisin

curlyTisME said:


> I blow dried and curled my hair yesterday. No flat iron at all so I'm a bit happy about that. Still want to cut down on heat though.  Will roll on perm rods nightly and moisturize my ends nightly.
> 
> Does anyone blow dry on cool?



I just blow dried on cool air & high speed when I did my hair this weekend. Blow dried it straight with a paddle brush


----------



## Daina

Hey Ladies, what do you all use to keep your hair moisturized when it's straight?  I use heat sparingly but just got my hair done for my June trim and length check but realized I don't have any moisturizers that won't cause reversion.  I've used jojoba and argan oil at night but by mid-day my hair looks dry but doesn't feel dry.  Just want to know for the next time I straighten what I can use?

Thanks!


----------



## LdyKamz

Anaisin said:


> I just blow dried on cool air & high speed when I did my hair this weekend. Blow dried it straight with a paddle brush


Hmm I might want to try this. Does it take long because the air is cool?


----------



## Anaisin

KammyGirl said:


> Hmm I might want to try this. Does it take long because the air is cool?



No it took the same amount of time as usual.

I put on my turbie twist for a few minutes before.

My hair still had the soft deep conditioned feel when I find finished opposed to sometimes with hot air it has the rough drying feel. 

Also I used the highest speed. Think of those power dryers in bathrooms lol the air is cool but it blows so fast your hair dries just as quick as the old bathroom hand dryers that blew hot air to dry your hands


----------



## dannie85

Daina said:


> Hey Ladies, what do you all use to keep your hair moisturized when it's straight?  I use heat sparingly but just got my hair done for my June trim and length check but realized I don't have any moisturizers that won't cause reversion.  I've used jojoba and argan oil at night but by mid-day my hair looks dry but doesn't feel dry.  Just want to know for the next time I straighten what I can use?
> 
> Thanks!



While I do use Argan oil (love it whether curly or straight!) I don't use on the length of my hair past day one of straightening as my hair actually gets kinda oily after a few days, so I use sparingly (just on top for flyaways). But as far as dryness, I notice when my hair is healthy and has been deep conditioned either a few hours or overnight BEFORE washing, it always feels soft and moisturized even after I straighten. Do you wrap hair or cover with satin scarf or bonnet before bed? Could also help with keeping moisture in if not already doing that.


----------



## Prettymetty

My roots are super crinkly and reverted, but my ends are still straightish. I'm going to cowash tomorrow and flat iron again. I'll use 350 degrees this time. Last time I used 300 and my hair pretty much reverted overnight.


----------



## Evolving78

Daina said:


> Hey Ladies, what do you all use to keep your hair moisturized when it's straight?  I use heat sparingly but just got my hair done for my June trim and length check but realized I don't have any moisturizers that won't cause reversion.  I've used jojoba and argan oil at night but by mid-day my hair looks dry but doesn't feel dry.  Just want to know for the next time I straighten what I can use?
> 
> Thanks!


NT triple silk leave in sparingly.


----------



## sharifeh

My hair is frustrating me! I'm working out a lot and it seems that I will have to wash and blow my hair weekly during the summer!


----------



## LdyKamz

sharifeh said:


> My hair is frustrating me! I'm working out a lot and it seems that I will have to wash and blow my hair weekly during the summer!


This was the problem I recently started having. One of the reasons why I decided to only straighten when I trim every few months. That is just one reason. Other main reason is my hair needs a break.


----------



## sharifeh

KammyGirl said:


> This was the problem I recently started having. One of the reasons why I decided to only straighten when I trim every few months. That is just one reason. Other main reason is my hair needs a break.



I feel you! Even I'm strongly considering a protective style for the rest of summer... Maybe crochet ...


----------



## Evolving78

I'm not about that life right now. Too humid to fight! I will straighten in a few months.


----------



## Prettymetty

I'm wigging it until  my next length  check/trim in September. This year  has been excessively  hot and humid.


----------



## Prettymetty

It's too hot for wigs right now and I missed my hair. I did a bkt on the 17th and I've been wearing my hair straight since then. I didn't use 400 degrees so my results may not last long...

I'll do another treatment in a few weeks


----------



## Evolving78

I'm stretching my hair out, blowing drying with the tension method on cool. I will flat iron in Dec. I'm trying to get moisture back into my hair.


----------



## curlyTisME

Ladies, its been a while but I am back!

Thoughts and feelings on daily wrapping? 

I have a new asymmetrical cut and wrapping is easiest but I am trying to prevent breakage and thinning. Opinions?


----------



## Prettymetty

curlyTisME said:


> Ladies, its been a while but I am back!
> 
> Thoughts and feelings on daily wrapping?
> 
> I have a new asymmetrical cut and wrapping is easiest but I am trying to prevent breakage and thinning. Opinions?


I cross wrap nightly, because it's less manipulation.  If your hair is at least shoulder length you should be able to do it. I was never a fan of traditional wrapping


----------



## curlyTisME

Prettymetty said:


> I cross wrap nightly, because it's less manipulation.  If your hair is at least shoulder length you should be able to do it. I was never a fan of traditional wrapping



I just recently got an asymmetrical bob, also I'm not quite shoulder length. I'm about an inch from CB length.


----------



## SlimPickinz

curlyTisME said:


> Ladies, its been a while but I am back!
> 
> Thoughts and feelings on daily wrapping?
> 
> I have a new asymmetrical cut and wrapping is easiest but I am trying to prevent breakage and thinning. Opinions?


I only wrap when I want to keep my hair straight straight. I typically wear my hair curled so I would sleep with two bantu knots. Are you planning to keep your hair cut in that style for a while? If yes then you have time to experiment with sleep wrapping methods. Wrapping may not be too much manipulation if you use a paddle brush and do it quickly without over brushing.


----------



## SlimPickinz

So what blow dryers are we using? I broke my blow dryer and never replaced it because I was wearing my hair curly and working out more. I am over this curly hair  it's a lot of work. Now I have to figure out how to maintain straight hair with my workouts.


----------



## Prettymetty

@SlimPickinz I'm using a pink Conair with a concentrator attachment. I got it from Target


----------



## whiteoleander91

*peeks head in thread*

I started blow drying my hair straight not too long ago and I really liked how soft my hair felt and how simple it was to just get up and go. It made me curious about wearing my hair straight and letting go of the 24/7 wash and go lifestyle lol.

I pressed my hair last Saturday and it held up all week! I haven't gone this long without washing my hair in years lol. My hair hasn't felt this good in a long time. Very soft and moisturized and only my roots reverted (night sweater). I have been alternating between satin rollers and pin curls at night and lightly misting my hair with spray oil/shine spray to keep it soft and moisturized. I'm surprised by how easy it is!

I also have been upgrading my hair products and styling tools (only thing left is to upgrade my blow dryer) so that I am using high quality products in order to keep my hair healthy. My ends are a little rough due to SSKs and mid shaft splits, which I finally figured out, is due to the way I have been bunning my hair everyday 

Tomorrow I will wash and deep condition, blow dry and flat iron again. I am looking forward to it! And not just because my scalp is really itchy lol.

My hair straight:


----------



## Anaisin

Love this.


I liked using the vented brush to blow dry. Bought it like 2 years ago and finally used it


----------



## Prettymetty

I have several products that I use to straighten my hair (from cleansers to leave ins) and I like to try different combinations to see what works the best. Last wash day I used Uncurly Keratin shampoo with Chroma Riche mask and Suave Keratin infusions leave in cream. My hair was silky, shiny and smelled great for days!

Today I used the Kerastase discipline line: Curl Ideal cleansing conditioner and Maskeratine dc. Since this line is specifically for smoothing frizzy hair I expect to be amazed. I just can't decide whether to use the Suave Keratin leave in or the Herbal Essences Touchably smooth. HE is a great leave in and it makes my ends feel, well "touchably smooth". On the other hand Suave Keratin infusions is magic in a bottle for straightening hair. It even worked on my daughter's low porosity, dry, 4b hair. I guess I better stick with what works...at least this week


----------



## curlyTisME

SlimPickinz said:


> I only wrap when I want to keep my hair straight straight. I typically wear my hair curled so I would sleep with two bantu knots. Are you planning to keep your hair cut in that style for a while? If yes then you have time to experiment with sleep wrapping methods. Wrapping may not be too much manipulation if you use a paddle brush and do it quickly without over brushing.




I plan to grow it out gradually. I hope to have a blunt length bob ny New Years. I used to roll with flexi rods but my ends can't tolerate all that manipulation and Bobby pins feel like they pull my hair when I pin curl.


----------



## SlimPickinz

curlyTisME said:


> I plan to grow it out gradually. I hope to have a blunt length bob ny New Years. I used to roll with flexi rods but my ends can't tolerate all that manipulation and Bobby pins feel like they pull my hair when I pin curl.


Try the Bantu knots.


----------



## whiteoleander91

I just shampooed and conditioned with Joico Moisture Recovery poo and condish. This is my second time using the Joico and wow!!! it is amaaaaazing. My curls are popping! A little goes a very long way and the conditioner slip is awesome. The shampoo is formulated so well, I have never used a shampoo like this before. It's a little pricey but my bottles should last me months (Ulta has a sale going on and I got an extra bottle of the liter conditioner for free!). Salon quality hair products really do make a difference. I currently have the Treatment Balm from the same line sitting on my hair right now, which I am getting ready to rinse out, and then I will apply Shea Moisture Coconut Water hair masque which I am trying out for the first time 

 When I was detangling my brush looked like a small cat  I lightly detangled every day this week, but this was the first proper detangling session since last Saturday. I'm having a lot of fun with my hair today! After I am done deep conditioning I will apply Ion Moisture Solutions Miracle Leave-in and some IC Fantasia heat protecting serum and blow out my hair. I got the Ion leave-in for free last week b/c I renewed my Sally BS card  hooray


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

@whiteoleander91 I'm so glad you liked the Joico products!  I remember our conversation about them. 

I've read on here that some members have issues with the Balm when they flat iron. They say it weighs the hair down. I use mine when I roller set and it's perfect for that so I don't have that issue. Let me know how the Balm works for you.


----------



## whiteoleander91

lulu97 said:


> @whiteoleander91 I'm so glad you liked the Joico products!  I remember our conversation about them.
> 
> I've read on here that some members have issues with the Balm when they flat iron. They say it weighs the hair down. I use mine when I roller set and it's perfect for that so I don't have that issue. Let me know how the Balm works for you.



Yes thank you so much for the quick review!! It helped me make up mind and I just went for it lol I am glad I gave the Joico a chance. And I will let you know how the balm works! Hopefully my hair comes out okay.


----------



## whiteoleander91

I really like how my hair came out today! My hair does feel heavier than last week but I'm not sure if it's the Joico Treatment Balm or the new leave-in spray I tried. Either way, I really like how it feels. I trimmed my ends and they look so much better!


----------



## DDTexlaxed

Anaisin said:


> Love this.
> 
> 
> I liked using the vented brush to blow dry. Bought it like 2 years ago and finally used it



Your hair is amazing! Wow! I can't seem to get any straitness when I try to straighten my natural hair. I am at my wits end. LOL


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

@whiteoleander91 So sleek and shiny!!! 

So how often are you thinking about straightening? Maybe just during the cooler months? What temperature are you setting your flat iron on to get such beautiful results?


----------



## SlimPickinz

@whiteoleander91 how are you keeping your hair straight in this heat and humidity?


----------



## whiteoleander91

lulu97 said:


> @whiteoleander91 So sleek and shiny!!!
> 
> So how often are you thinking about straightening? Maybe just during the cooler months? What temperature are you setting your flat iron on to get such beautiful results?



Thank you!! I am taking it a week at a time but I am kind of thinking of making this a regular thing; either blow drying and flat ironing, or just blow drying (which is what I was doing at first). Somehow my hair is managing to hang on in this hot and humid Texas weather lol. I have an Original CHI ceramic flat iron that doesn't have a temp setting but says it only goes up to 392. The only reason I was okay with purchasing a flat iron w/out some sort of temp adjuster is b/c I would set the heat to about this temp anyway. Plus I've always wanted to try a CHI lol.




SlimPickinz said:


> @whiteoleander91 how are you keeping your hair straight in this heat and humidity?



Girrrrl you tell me b/c I knew for SURE!! that my hair would explode once I walked outside lol. I have been wearing it in loose ponies and bobby pin buns and spritzing it with shine spray at night before setting it for the night. Only my roots reverted because I sweat like I am working out in my sleep (caffeine during the day means night sweats for me). Tonight I am sleeping under a sheet  lol It's a magical situation


----------



## whiteoleander91

oh! it might be the globs of IC Fantasia heat protecting serum that I use  I really do use a lot lol. But my hair always fully reverts!


----------



## coconifah

Prettymetty said:


> I cross wrap nightly, because it's less manipulation.  If your hair is at least shoulder length you should be able to do it. I was never a fan of traditional wrapping


Whats cross wraping?


----------



## Prettymetty

coconifah said:


> Whats cross wraping?


It's when you pull your hair back like you're making a low ponytail, but you split it down the middle and put the left side to the right/right side to the left. You can secure it with hair pins, duck bill clips, single prongs or whatever you have lying around.


----------



## whiteoleander91

I'm having a great hair day today y'all  my hair is holding up! I got a little hot last night but my roots are still okay.


----------



## SuchaLady

whiteoleander91 said:


> I'm having a great hair day today y'all  my hair is holding up! I got a little hot last night but my roots are still okay.


----------



## Daina

whiteoleander91 said:


> I'm having a great hair day today y'all  my hair is holding up! I got a little hot last night but my roots are still okay.



@whiteoleander91, your hair looks beautiful! Do you wrap at night or top knot?


----------



## SlimPickinz

I'm really jealous  it was SO HOT on friday. How is your hair holding up and still looking fab?! @whiteoleander91


----------



## whiteoleander91

Daina said:


> @whiteoleander91, your hair looks beautiful! Do you wrap at night or top knot?



Thank you! I either pin curl or sleep with satin rollers!



SlimPickinz said:


> I'm really jealous  it was SO HOT on friday. How is your hair holding up and still looking fab?! @whiteoleander91



Lol thank you! I told you the situation is magical!! Lol


----------



## whiteoleander91

I got a lot of compliments today! I wear my hair in a curly bun mostly and today is the first time that I have worn my straightened hair loose to work (well, mostly loose... I have the top half clipped up like yesterday). Everyone kept saying I need to wear it "down" more often and that I look really nice today. And people were more friendly! I love my hair like this but I also love my curls. I don't think I look frumpy with my homespun curly bun lol  But all this attention today makes me feel some kinda way! lol


----------



## Janet'

I definitely need to stay out of this thread...Y'all have me wanting to keep my hair straighter a little longer!! @whiteoleander91 Just lovely! ..Must.Resist.Temptation ...(tiptoes into the Rollersetting Challenge where I know I belong!)


----------



## Prettymetty

I tension blowdried today after a 30 minute protein dc. My technique is improving


----------



## Anaisin

Plan on washing my hair today after 3 weeks of flat ironed hair using heat twice in that period. Time to see the damage done lol I don't care because I wear buns 24/7 anyway


----------



## whiteoleander91

Redid my hair today! Shampooed and conditioned with Joico again and I left the treatment masque on for ~15 minutes. I really like the weight it gives and I feel like I can get my hair much straighter when I use it. Basically I used all the products I did last week lol. My hair feels great!! I spritzed my hair with creme of nature  anti humidity spray (really like this stuff, I used it last week, too) and my hair is soft and flowy 


First pic is from this past week, the rest are from today!


----------



## Anaisin

Sometime next month I'll straighten again using Creme of nature heat defense I bought it on sale at Sally's


----------



## GettingKinky

The only way that I can workout and wear my hair straight is in a ponytail. My roots are so puffy but the rest of my hair is super sleek. It just looks crazy if I try to wear it out.


----------



## MsSanz92

I'm thinking about using heat monthly. I will probably go to the aforementioned Dominican stylist once a month to get my hair straightened, because I'm noticing I'm having setbacks and not retaining as much length because I have a bunch of SSKs. It looks like at this point, I will have to cut off another inch or so of hair to get rid of them (this might also be scab hair too). Hopefully straightening my hair once a month will help me keep them under control, as well as keep a balance in my low porosity hair. On the other weeks, I will wash and deep condition my hair at home and wear wigs, or alternate with no heat natural styles (I will probably lean towards the wigs since it's getting colder). I also plan to get back on taking my hair vitamins consistently, but additional growth means nothing unless I work on retaining it. Being a type 4a/4b/4c comes with the battle with SSKs, but I need to become more proactive with keeping them under control so I can reach my hair goals.


----------



## Evolving78

MsSanz92 said:


> I'm thinking about using heat monthly. I will probably go to the aforementioned Dominican stylist once a month to get my hair straightened, because I'm noticing I'm having setbacks and not retaining as much length because I have a bunch of SSKs. It looks like at this point, I will have TL cut off another inch or so of hair to get rid of them (this might also be scab hair too). Hopefully straightening my hair once a month will help me keep them under control, as well as keep a balance in my low porosity hair. On the other weeks, I will wash and deep condition my hair at home and wear wigs, or alternate with no heat natural styles (I will probably lean towards the wigs since it's getting colder). I also plan to get back on taking my hair vitamins consistently, but additional growth means nothing unless I work on retaining it. Being a type 4a/4b/4c comes with the battle with SSKs, but I need to become more proactive with keeping them under control so I can reach my hair goals.


This might work for me if I don't get braids.


----------



## MsSanz92

shortdub78 said:


> This might work for me if I don't get braids.



I want to get braids too... but I'm not sure if my hair is healthy enough right now for them. I have 3 major issues I'm trying to work on: 1) getting rid of these SSKs and the damage it has caused to my hair 2) reducing shedding (which I've already worked on by using garlic products which are working) and 3) thickening and getting my edges to grow, since they're significantly shorter than the rest of my hair

Once I get these issues under control, I will go back to braids and weaves.


----------



## Evolving78

I 


MsSanz92 said:


> I want to get braids too... but I'm not sure if my hair is healthy enough right now for them. I have 3 major issues I'm trying to work on: 1) getting rid of these SSKs and the damage it has caused to my hair 2) reducing shedding (which I've already worked on by using garlic products which are working) and 3) thickening and getting my edges to grow, since they're significantly shorter than the rest of my hair
> 
> Once I get these issues under control, I will go back to braids and weaves.


I want to get braids, but I'm scared of someone ripping though my hair. I have only allowed a stylist in my hair twice during my natural phases. I was getting my own hair braided in individuals, so it was ok to have her to use a spray bottle to keep my hair from drying out and shrinking up. But folks can be very rough trying to cornrow my hair. I would have to blow dry it, and yet my ends will still try to revert.


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed

So I think I found my new home, I straighten my hair for the first time since my BC last August. I must say I missed looking like I have hair and being able to put my hair into a bun.  I'm so sick of my ssk and not being able to style my hair because it's at an awkward length (in its natural state anyways). 

I'm seriously considering straightening my hair monthly. I will reassess when summer hits


----------



## Evolving78

PerfectlyFlawed said:


> So I think I found my new home, I straighten my hair for the first time since my BC last August. I must say I missed looking like I have hair and being able to put my hair into a bun.  I'm so sick of my ssk and not being able to style my hair because it's at an awkward length (in its natural state anyways).
> 
> I'm seriously considering straightening my hair monthly. I will reassess when summer hits


How long is your hair? I miss my bun.


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed

shortdub78 said:


> How long is your hair? I miss my bun.



About 8/8.5 in long, My hair comes a tad bit past my collar bone.


----------



## Evolving78

PerfectlyFlawed said:


> About 8/8.5 in long, My hair comes a tad bit past my collar bone.


I can't wait to get to that length. I will be there the beginning of the year!


----------



## BrickbyBrick

It's funny. I texlaxed a few months ago to my regret. although I love my hair being a bit more manageable, i'd like to see how I fare with just periodic caramel silk presses from here on out. Just wish I were better at keeping hair straight after a workout. I sucked at that when I was natural. And Single strand knots were definitely my demon too.


----------



## Prettymetty

Your hair is growing back so fast @shortdub78. Are you still using color?


----------



## curlyTisME

Kept my hair straight for three weeks, while my scalp was itchy my hair was still shiny and bouncy.


----------



## Evolving78

Prettymetty said:


> Your hair is growing back so fast @shortdub78. Are you still using color?


Awe thanks girl! I haven't used a rinse since June? it would be longer, but you know I get lazy. I didn't used to be like this! I wanna get that straightening brush, but I know I will probably get heat damaged/heat trained hair.


----------



## beauti

*Hm...I might have to hang with you ladies for the winter. I'm tired of wash'n go puffs and buns. I will straighten today.*


----------



## Anaisin

Debating whether I should shampoo, DC & air dry Saturday night then blow dry & straighten Sunday or just do everything I n Sunday


----------



## Prettymetty

Anaisin said:


> Debating whether I should shampoo, DC & air dry Saturday night then blow dry & straighten Sunday or just do everything I n Sunday


Do it all on Sunday. When I wash and dc the night before my hair always seems difficult and tangled the next day.


----------



## SlimPickinz

Anaisin said:


> Debating whether I should shampoo, DC & air dry Saturday night then blow dry & straighten Sunday or just do everything I n Sunday


If you're going to blow dry anyways skip the air dry


----------



## SlimPickinz

Idk what to do. I've been wearing straight hair for majority of my natural life. But this curly life brings knots & biweekly washings.


----------



## Prettymetty

I did my second bkt Thursday. My hair feels so silky and smooth already. The real results usually aren't seen until after the first wash. 

I wasn't supposed to apply any products for the first 2 days, so I moisturized my ends just now with Herbal Essences Touchably Smooth cream. I will cowash and dc Wednesday or Thursday. Depending on how my hair feels I may not use any heat until my next bkt.


----------



## CurlyRy

Hello everyone, I'm going to be a straight hair natural for the winter. Since I've been natural I've only used a flat iron twice. The first time it didn't get that straight because I just flat ironed a curlformer set.

This time around I blew my hair out before straightening. After reading hairscapades's post on her straight hair routine I feel like I'm ready to pass this winter as a straight hair natural. I'm mostly doing this because I started working and I just ain't got time for it. :/

***I need tips about moisturizing my ends without reverting my hair! (is it even possible?) Thanks in advance! 


Here are my starting pics. I had to trim off about an inch off my ends


----------



## Daina

@CurlyRy, your hair is gorgeous! When I flat iron a few times a year I like Neutrogena Triple moisture for my ends and I seal with with Komaza strengthening oil. They both work great and my hair doesn't revert. I usually keep my hair straight 2-3 weeks when I do flat iron.


----------



## Anaisin

When I washed my hair after having it straight recently it stayed straight lol I cowashed it a few days after and now I have 3c/4a looking hair. There is a piece on the right side where like 2 inches is still straight. Guessing that's not coming back. Oh well 

Cowashing today. Hoping to see some 4b coils this time. My hair takes like 4 washes to revert back. You would think I put some type of treatment in it. 

When the YouTube girls wash their hair once after straightening it's back to normal


----------



## curlyTisME

Fresh blowout coming up Thursday. My hair has been straight for a month almost.


----------



## Napp

I'm going back to the straight hair for a while. it seems that I let wearing wigs and neglecting my real hair take its toll. my hemline is ruined. wigs were a crutch for me. hopefully I can move pass this set back.


----------



## Meritamen

Today is the first time I went to bed with freshly pressed hair that I did myself and woke up with my hair still straight. Even my edges are still straight. I'm shocked. I am sure I have heat damage because my hair usually begins to revert as soon as I am finished flat ironing it. Oh well, I am still going to enjoy this. 
Thinking about rocking straight hair for a while because I have been neglecting my hair in it s natural state and I am ready for something new without committing to a relaxer or texlax (which my hair can't handle anyway.) Looking into treatments to help make straight hair last longer because I don't want to straighten it more than once a month.


----------



## ronnie78

@Meritamen I'm thinking of straightening my hair next weekend. Do you mind sharing what products you used? My always seems to revert so quickly when I flat iron it myself.


----------



## Meritamen

@ronnie78 I washed with Shea Moisture Jamaican Black Castor Oil shampoo, detangled and deep conditioned with the same lines deep treatment. Then I did something rather unorthodox... I lightly blew out followed up straightening my hair on high heat with no product.  Afterward I put a little bit of coconut oil on my hair and slept with a bun wrapped under a satin scarf. So.... I wouldn't recommend it because I'm sure it's not good for the hair long term. But that's what I did this go around.


----------



## sweethair

So I have heat damage from a stylist that just knew it all . When I asked her to flat iron at 370 she refused. she used 400 and tried to do 2 passes!!! Please don't let just anyone touch your hair.  My cousin referred her and I trust my cousin because  I used one of her other stylist and she was amazing. She told me to do one pass when I flatiron  my hair wait for your hair to cool down then go back and do another at 370 max. I wish I could go back to her but she's  booked till the end of the year  and has a full client list. Not sure what to do. Im to scared to put heat on my hair but I'm tired of wigs and weaves.  I really wanted to enjoy my hair now its ruined .


----------



## Napp

sweethair said:


> So I have heat damage from a stylist that just knew it all . When I asked her to flat iron at 370 she refused. she used 400 and tried to do 2 passes!!! Please don't let just anyone touch your hair.  My cousin referred her and I trust my cousin because  I used one of her other stylist and she was amazing. She told me to do one pass when I flatiron  my hair wait for your hair to cool down then go back and do another at 370 max. I wish I could go back to her but she's  booked till the end of the year  and has a full client list. Not sure what to do I to scared to put heat on my hair but I'm tired of wigs and weaves.  I really wanted to enjoy my hair now its ruined .




Wow I'm so sorry for you! when the other stylist do your hair did she use it at 370? 

I also find that interesting because I could flat iron hair with 400 and it will be puffy straight and youtuber sistawithrealhair uses one pass at 450 and her hair curls up just fine. I wonder what property of the hair does this


----------



## Napp

Also Batiste dry shampoo has given my hair life! I'm lovin it!  now I can wear my hair straight for another week before I put curls in


----------



## sweethair

Napp said:


> Wow I'm so sorry for you! when the other stylist do your hair did she use it at 370?
> 
> I also find that interesting because I could flat iron hair with 400 and it will be puffy straight and youtuber sistawithrealhair uses one pass at 450 and her hair curls up just fine. I wonder what property of the hair does this


I think it depends on how thick your  stands are and the health of your hair. I have fine 4c hair and once the stylist sees how coarse my hair is they want to fry it. The first stylist got my hair bone straight at 370.


----------



## Napp

sweethair said:


> I think it depends on how thick your  stands are and the health of your hair. I have fine 4c hair and once stylist see how coarse my hair is they want to fry it. The first stylist got my hair bone straight at 370.



Was this stylist old school? some of these older ladies know how to lay hair at lower temperatures. I hated that in beauty school everyone went directly to 450. I let them do my hair twice and got heat damage both Times. then I let my teacher do my hair at 370 and it looked way better and my curls bounced back with a quickness


----------



## sweethair

Napp said:


> Was this stylist old school? some of these older ladies know how to lay hair at lower temperatures. I hated that in beauty school everyone went directly to 450. I let them do my hair twice and got heat damage both Times. then I let my teacher do my hair at 370 and it looked way better and my curls bounced back with a quickness


Nope she's 33 I think but she know natural hair  Her hair is midback, she's amazing!!  Im praying I can see her soon. I guess I'm back to wigging it.


----------



## Napp

sweethair said:


> Nope she's 33 I think but she know natural hair  Her hair is midback, she's amazing!!  Im praying I can see her soon. I guess I'm back to wigging it.


 
is she located in NJ?


----------



## sweethair

@Napp shes in NYC


----------



## Napp

sweethair said:


> @Napp shes in NYC



Oh really? does she need an assistant?  lol I'm still trying to get my foot in the door


----------



## sweethair

@Napp she does but she's trying to get out of the hair game. That's why I went to the another stylist.


----------



## Ivonnovi

This past Thursday I used Beautiful Textures Naturally Straight to treat and straighten my hair.  
I blow-dried my hair in tiny sections, using low heat and mild tension. 
This was followed up  with using the Straightening Brush @400 to lengthen all the sections, 
Lastly I flat-ironed on a high temp to achieve a bone straight length* 
*(I emersed a finger tip into GrapeSeed oil and smoothed this down the length of each section, like I was shingling, then I twisted  the sections to wring the product throughout the strands, THEN I flat-ironed)​I like to wear my hair straight, no curls; I am tenderheaded and I hate sleeping on rollers.   SO, I french-braded (milk-maid style) with a scarf (Thigh-high panty hose) and woke up with beautiful waves that lasted allllllll day.   

Quick Notes:   

I used the  Shingling & Wringing(twisting) method to apply the Kit's Leave-in too.    

I don't know what temp my Flat-iron was set at but I do know it was a few "clicks" higher than what I used when my hair was relaxed.  

lso, I dipped my finger in the grapeseed oil (for my ends) as a took my hair down in the AM.      

*Mo-braids w/the scarf = Mo-Waves.   *
*If I remember later I'll take Pics.   * 

Wearing my hair completely down was a HUGE step for me and my thinned out scalp


----------



## Napp

sweethair said:


> @Napp she does but she's trying to get out of the hair game. That's why I went to the another stylist.



aww ok. i wonder why she is leaving.


----------



## curlyTisME

Blowout is still going strong. Sprayed some dry shampoo on it and wrapped my hair for the night.  Tomorrow I will need to pin curl it to put some uumphf back into it.


----------



## Daina

curlyTisME said:


> Blowout is still going strong. Sprayed some dry shampoo on it and wrapped my hair for the night.  Tomorrow I will need to pin curl it to put some uumphf back into it.



Pin curls have worked wonders to keep my blowout going, it definitely adds new life and extends me keeping my hair straight.  Hoping to get another week out of this before I wash again and am curly for the next 3/4 months!


----------



## curlyTisME

Daina said:


> Pin curls have worked wonders to keep my blowout going, it definitely adds new life and extends me keeping my hair straight.  Hoping to get another week out of this before I wash again and am curly for the next 3/4 months!



Yes my goal is to stretch another week until my appointment next Friday. 
How do you style for hair in the colder months when you are curly?


----------



## Daina

curlyTisME said:


> Yes my goal is to stretch another week until my appointment next Friday.
> How do you style for hair in the colder months when you are curly?



@curlyTisME, WnG's and braid/twist outs are just loose in the pattern I braid/twist or set my wash n go in. Sometimes I'll have a deep side part or a middle part. Other times I pin the front up and wear the back down (see pic). I love a big curly bun by weeks end!


----------



## GettingKinky

If I didn't workout I could easily be a straight hair natural. My hair is still pin straight swingy and shiny 9 days after getting it flat ironed, but I haven't worked out at all. As soon as I work out, my roots revert and my hair looks wiggy. And once the roots revert, even though the length is still smooth and shiny, it's no longer swingy. But I have to workout, that's not optional. Sigh...


----------



## Napp

GettingKinky said:


> If I didn't workout I could easily be a straight hair natural. My hair is still pin straight swingy and shiny 9 days after getting it flat ironed, but I haven't worked out at all. As soon as I work out, my roots revert and my hair looks wiggy. And once the roots revert, even though the length is still smooth and shiny, it's no longer swingy. But I have to workout, that's not optional. Sigh...



Lately I've been doing more intense workouts with a personal trainer and I have been wearing this headband https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B01I4JN5H8/ref=yo_ii_img?ie=UTF8&psc=1 and my hair is 2 weeks old and still straight. I put my hair in a high bun with an Invisibobble and keep it on until an hour or so after my workout. My hair still looks great. I keep my hair fresh smelling by using dry shampoo at the roots.


----------



## GettingKinky

Napp said:


> Lately I've been doing more intense workouts with a personal trainer and I have been wearing this headband https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B01I4JN5H8/ref=yo_ii_img?ie=UTF8&psc=1 and my hair is 2 weeks old and still straight. I put my hair in a high bun with an Invisibobble and keep it on until an hour or so after my workout. My hair still looks great. I keep my hair fresh smelling by using dry shampoo at the roots.



I see how that could help the edges but what about the rest of your scalp?


----------



## Napp

GettingKinky said:


> I see how that could help the edges but what about the rest of your scalp?



My hair stays straight but then again I do not get really sweaty (like to the point where I'm soaking wet) even with intense workouts.


----------



## PR0MISE44

What's the best edge control that doesn't cause reversion ? I've tried perfect edges, paul mitchell and crew. all end up with slicked back but wavy hair.


----------



## Napp

PR0MISE44 said:


> What's the best edge control that doesn't cause reversion ? I've tried perfect edges, paul mitchell and crew. all end up with slicked back but wavy hair.



I've been waiting to make a post of this but I wanted to be sure it wasn't a fluke. when I wash my face sometimes water gets on my edges and curls them up. so I use this edge control ebin ny 24 hour edge tamer with extra mega hold.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





And lay a scarf over it. my edges look straight and not greasy or producty. I use the tiniest amount. so far this has been the best edge control I've ever used.


----------



## Prettymetty

@GettingKinky maybe you can do intense workouts for 3 weeks and straighten during week 4 (rest week). 

I only straighten once a month now anyway because of my growth aid (Xcel21).


----------



## GettingKinky

Prettymetty said:


> @GettingKinky maybe you can do intense workouts for 3 weeks and straighten during week 4 (rest week).
> 
> I only straighten once a month now anyway because of my growth aid (Xcel21).



This is kind of what I do now. I only get my hair straightened every 8 weeks so I either take a week off from working out it do workouts that cause minimal sweating but if I could figure out the roots issue I could have straight hair most of the time and still workout all the time.


----------



## PR0MISE44

Napp said:


> I've been waiting to make a post of this but I wanted to be sure it wasn't a fluke. when I wash my face sometimes water gets on my edges and curls them up. so I use this edge control ebin ny 24 hour edge tamer with extra mega hold.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And lay a scarf over it. my edges look straight and not greasy or producty. I use the tiniest amount. so far this has been the best edge control I've ever used.



Thank you!! where do you get this?


----------



## Napp

PR0MISE44 said:


> Thank you!! where do you get this?



I got it at my local beauty supply. they sell it online too.


----------



## Daina

@Napp, what type of dry shampoo do you use?


----------



## Guinan

Napp said:


> I've been waiting to make a post of this but I wanted to be sure it wasn't a fluke. when I wash my face sometimes water gets on my edges and curls them up. so I use this edge control ebin ny 24 hour edge tamer with extra mega hold.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And lay a scarf over it. my edges look straight and not greasy or producty. I use the tiniest amount. so far this has been the best edge control I've ever used.



I can't wait to try this!!! If I cant find it at my local BSS, then I will order it on Amazon. I wonder if Sally's sells this product.


----------



## SlimPickinz

Hey guys. I think I may be coming back to the straight side. I miss my hair


----------



## Napp

Daina said:


> @Napp, what type of dry shampoo do you use?



 I currently use batiste cool crisp fresh

I just bought an aquage dry shampoo to compare


----------



## SlimPickinz

Just flat ironed my hair. I missed my hair


----------



## curlyTisME

Fresh blowout!


----------



## Napp

Anyone have style ideas for old flat ironed hair with out using heat? Im working on week 3 and my hair is very oily at this point. I'm trying to get to the elusive 4 week mark. so far I used Bantu knots and Caruso rollers but I'm bored of them. today I did a crown braid to change it up. it's cute but not very glamorous. Lol


----------



## Daina

@Napp, I only made it to week 3 before it became too oily and flat. In the interim though I did pin curls. With the pin curls I did a half up, half down style when I took them out. I also did plaits for a wavy braidout. By the end of the last week I did a french braid and yesterday a bun.


----------



## CurlyRy

Daina said:


> @CurlyRy, your hair is gorgeous! When I flat iron a few times a year I like Neutrogena Triple moisture for my ends and I seal with with Komaza strengthening oil. They both work great and my hair doesn't revert. I usually keep my hair straight 2-3 weeks when I do flat iron.



I'm living overseas right now (originally from the US) so I don't know if I can find Neutrogena hair products but I'll keep an eye out. And thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## winterinatl

Hi everyone,
I have been natural almost one full year (with 3.5 years of natural growth). I have problems keeping my roots from reverting bc I swear in my head at night and in the shower. 

I watch YouTube gals Sistawithrealhair and Melissa Denise and thought of something different to try. Normally I sleep in satin scarves. Then I leave hair wrapped and with shower cap on when I shower. Reversion. 

Sista always swore by a COTTON scarf at night and her edges never revert nor does she use an edge control. But COTTON?! The devil... Melissa didn't use a shower cap but uses a tee shirt or towel over her wrapped hair. 

So that is what I tried. Just that one thing (no showering with synthetic head coverings) has made such a HUGE difference you guys! My fine-ish hair has lasted 10 days with nightly wrapping. 

I hope to experiment with COTTON night wraps as well. 

Oh, the little waving and reversion I have noticed didn't happen until I added some edge control. It's water based. Sistawithrealhair uses only graoeseed oil. I may try that again. 

Please note I haven't been working out. When I work out my whole hair drops with sweat (or used to when relaxed). I imagine if I start again soon I'd have to be curly/wet head all the time. Which is not my favorite thing.


----------



## Prettymetty

I straightened my hair tonight. I used Chroma Riche shampoo and mask and Suave Keratin Infusions leave in as a heat protectantpic is from the halfway mark. It took forever.My hair is getting thicker and I thought that's what I wanted. Now I'm not so sure lol


----------



## curlyTisME

Wrapped my hair last night out of pure laziness and now my hair is a bit too straight. Used some Giovanni olive oil serum and pincurled it 
up. 

I need to figure out how to tame all the flyaway's I get.


----------



## Prettymetty

My roots are already reverting so I'm going to install some braids tonight and wear a wig tomorrow. I will straighten again next month when I do my bkt.


----------



## frizzy

Hi ladies!  I've been watching this thread and I read the whole thing over the last few weeks and I'm kinda sad it came to an end.   But now it's my turn to join  you and participate.

Here are my current stats:
Natural (4 yrs)
3B/4A with a dry tangly crown area
APL- goal is WL
a practicing straight haired natural since September

My current routine is to wash, DC, blow dry on warm/low speed (Silverbird dryer).  I intend to use non frizzing conditioners and serums before blow drying to to prevent reversion and SSKs.  I like to oil my scalp w/various growth oils, then I spritz a liquid leave-in then add a creamy leave-in the Celie plait and rod the ends.

I did all of the above yesterday, minus the conditioners (oops, forgot them at and left at home) but my hair came out great.

I'm style challenged without a good, shaped haircut, but that is okay until I reach MBL.  So I keep my hair styled mostly in some kind of twisted pony or bun.


----------



## GettingKinky

Bye bye straight hair. After 16 days I had to wash my hair, my scalp was itchy and I'm going to workout next week so no point trying to keep it straight.


----------



## frizzy

I was in the same boat before I washed my hair Friday.  My scalp started getting itchy about 4 days after I flat ironed it but I took care of that by oiling my scalp. 

I was loosely trying to keep my hair straight until 12/1, and I could have done it if I didn't try to moisturize with SM coconut & hibiscus leave in.  That product on top of the other silicone leave ins I had been using made my hair feel stiff.  I was glad to wash it!


----------



## whiteoleander91

Planning on blowing out my hair this weekend  might follow up with a light press


----------



## Napp

Ok I don't think I can get to that elusive week 4 and not sure I want to either. lol my hair felt gross after 3 weeks. 

I'm thinking 3 weeks straight one week curly so I can see how the heat affects my curl pattern. or I can do heat every other week and curly on the other weeks. have not decided yet


----------



## whiteoleander91

whiteoleander91 said:


> Planning on blowing out my hair this weekend  might follow up with a light press



So that never happened  I guess I was too tired.  Blow drying is a lot of work! Sitting in my pjs while I online shop is much easier


----------



## curlyTisME

Still getting my monthly presses and I am loving the decision. I have no time to do my hair every night, nor do I want to. My hair is noticeably fuller and thicker believe it or not and I can really see some retention. My ends are also in great condition and I have maintained a schedule for my moisture and protein treatments. My stylist trims when needed and is not scissor happy so I know I will see great growth with consistency and time. I have been pin curling more often than wrapping and I do not apply product to my hair until I get it washed and repressed. I will very rarely add some Giovanni serum to my ends when they get frizzy or dry, but for the most part I do nothing.


----------



## Prettymetty

I did another bkt last night  (same brand Uncurly). My hair looks nice, but the magic happens after the first wash. I trimmed  during the Winter Solstice also.


----------



## Jace032000

I have not been on the LHCF for a grip --- but I'm back now!  Still a straight haired natural but now I'm rocking BSL.  I'm slowly but surely cutting off what's left of my BKT and this year I've selectively gone from MBL to BSL.  My  2017 goal is to "baby" my edges --- because for some strange reason...they have broken off.  I also trimmed during solstice!!


----------



## Napp

I tried to do the straight thing but my hair was like 






Back to wash n goes I go


----------



## Daina

@Napp, what happened?


----------



## Napp

Daina said:


> @Napp, what happened?



I straightened my hair 3 times (granted I didn't use my tried and true products) and my hair was a puffy frizzy mess.

 I got heat damage from the last flat ironing from using very high temperatures as well. So I'm looking into using some vials I bought to help bring back my curls. so far so good


----------



## Daina

Napp said:


> I straightened my hair 3 times (granted I didn't use my tried and true products) and my hair was a puffy frizzy mess.
> 
> I got heat damage from the last flat ironing from using very high temperatures as well. So I'm looking into using some vials I bought to help bring back my curls. so far so good



@Napp, Olaplex and Philip Kingsley elasticizer are good at helping to restore your curls. I use them together as a pre-poo treatment.


----------



## whiteoleander91

Did a blowout last week and another blowout today! My hair feels so soft. Did a trim last time and it is so much easier to trim on straight hair. Makes a big difference in hair shape and how the hair falls when curly. I used a round brush to blow dry these last 2 times which was the best decision ever. Got my hair pretty straight (Well, straight for me lol) with smooth ends.


----------



## curlyTisME

My hair will get some TLC in another week so we are just maintaining for now. My asymmetrical cut is almost completely grown out. I should be all even by the end of January, early February.

My stylist recommended crochet braids for the spring and summer and I think I am willing to give it a shot. Another stylist in the salon does the install, but my stylist will wash, treat and prep my hair. 4-6 weeks at a time and I will be following up for maintenance. I think I will install in March and wear different styles until about August when school starts back.


----------



## Napp

Daina said:


> @Napp, Olaplex and Philip Kingsley elasticizer are good at helping to restore your curls. I use them together as a pre-poo treatment.


 I just want to say thanks for this. I ended up putting keratin on top of my heat damaged hair and my hair became straight. so I went and got the olaplex. after 20 mins my curls are back!


----------



## Daina

Napp said:


> I just want to say thanks for this. I ended up putting keratin on top of my heat damaged hair and my hair became straight. so I went and got the olaplex. after 20 mins my curls are back!



@Napp, yassssss Sis so glad it worked for you!!!! I am going to go back to using it 2/3 times a month. I had started using only once per month but my curls have been kinda uninspired and very dry this winter so they need a boost.


----------



## curlyTisME

Fresh blowout. My ends got some TLC too. All is well with this straight haired natural.


----------



## DarkJoy

would love to start straightening again but this darn liquid x-cel spritz I'm using... the ORS system was really good. the serum was excellent


----------



## GettingKinky

What do you ladies do when your roots revert?  Have to been able to use gel or something to get the edges  to blend with the rest of your length?


----------



## Dee_33

Hi ladies, I'm currently transitioning to natural and planning to wear it straight 100% of the time.  Can you tell me what you use to moisturize while your hair is straight?  Right now I get it blown-out every 3wks, but I want to shoot for every 4wks.  Thanks


----------



## Daina

luving me said:


> Hi ladies, I'm currently transitioning to natural and planning to wear it straight 100% of the time.  Can you tell me what you use to moisturize while your hair is straight?  Right now I get it blown-out every 3wks, but I want to shoot for every 4wks.  Thanks



When my hair is straight I use Neutrogena Triple Moisture leave-in cream, it works well and the hair doesn't revert.  Also doesn't leave build-up or heavy residue.  Good luck with your transition!


----------



## Prettymetty

I got a new flat iron today. I got a Babyliss Pro 1inch titanium. I might straighten my hair tomorrow if time permits.


----------



## shtow

winterinatl said:


> Hi everyone,
> I have been natural almost one full year (with 3.5 years of natural growth). I have problems keeping my roots from reverting bc I swear in my head at night and in the shower.
> 
> I watch YouTube gals Sistawithrealhair and Melissa Denise and thought of something different to try. Normally I sleep in satin scarves. Then I leave hair wrapped and with shower cap on when I shower. Reversion.
> 
> Sista always swore by a COTTON scarf at night and her edges never revert nor does she use an edge control. But COTTON?! The devil... Melissa didn't use a shower cap but uses a tee shirt or towel over her wrapped hair.
> 
> So that is what I tried. Just that one thing (no showering with synthetic head coverings) has made such a HUGE difference you guys! My fine-ish hair has lasted 10 days with nightly wrapping.
> 
> I hope to experiment with COTTON night wraps as well.
> 
> Oh, the little waving and reversion I have noticed didn't happen until I added some edge control. It's water based. Sistawithrealhair uses only graoeseed oil. I may try that again.
> 
> Please note I haven't been working out. When I work out my whole hair drops with sweat (or used to when relaxed). I imagine if I start again soon I'd have to be curly/wet head all the time. Which is not my favorite thing.



I'm not fully natural yet (currently transitioning but have been lurking in this tread).  I found the best thing for showering/bathing without reversion is using a terry lined shower cap.  This keeps my hair bone dry while showering no matter how long or hot I shower.  Something about the material with plastic and traditional shower caps always made my hair sweat and roots revert.  I have been using this terry lined one: http://www.ulta.com/safari-spots-shower-cap?productId=xlsImpprod12731011


----------



## DeepBluSea

What is the exact type of olaplex everyone is using? I see there's no 1,2,3


----------



## Daina

Depends on what your hair needs and why you are using it? If you are doing a color process you add step 1 to your color followed by step 2. Step 3 is the at home maintenance. If you are using because of damaged hair depends on where you are in the repair process. When I first started using it I was trying to help my heat damaged curls return. For 3 months I used steps 1 and 2 bi-weekly. Once I started to see the health of my hair return I used step 3 for maintenance at least monthly. I've found that for regular care as part of my regimen step 2 is my favorite and I use that now instead of step 3. I only use step one now when I color my grays. I would however use it again if my hair was damaged again. For me it was a game changer for my hair. HTH!


----------



## DeepBluSea

Daina said:


> Depends on what your hair needs and why you are using it? If you are doing a color process you add step 1 to your color followed by step 2. Step 3 is the at home maintenance. If you are using because of damaged hair depends on where you are in the repair process. When I first started using it I was trying to help my heat damaged curls return. For 3 months I used steps 1 and 2 bi-weekly. Once I started to see the health of my hair return I used step 3 for maintenance at least monthly. I've found that for regular care as part of my regimen step 2 is my favorite and I use that now instead of step 3. I only use step one now when I color my grays. I would however use it again if my hair was damaged again. For me it was a game changer for my hair. HTH!



Where do you purchase? I see a lot of reviews about fakes on amazon and eBay. The website only sells no 3 to consumers. I wonder if I can just say I'm a professional.


----------



## Prettymetty

I'm experimenting with different products and techniques to perfect my blowout. 

Last week I did an overnight prepoo with grapeseed oil and shampood once. I used the max temp level 25 on my Babyliss Pro (top pic).

Last night I did an overnight prepoo with coconut oil and shampood twice. I used less leave in and I dropped the heat to level 20 (bottom pic).

I like this week's blowout better for several reasons: my hair is lighter, the color is more vibrant, I had less shedding and it's feather soft.


----------



## Daina

DeepBluSea said:


> Where do you purchase? I see a lot of reviews about fakes on amazon and eBay. The website only sells no 3 to consumers. I wonder if I can just say I'm a professional.



@DeepBluSea, I've gotten mine from Amazon and had no issues. It came in an Olapex inner and outer box. I've also gotten directly from Olaplex, had a friend who is licensed get it for me. You have to have a valid cosmetology license. They do check it and will cancel your order if it's fake.


----------



## Daina

Prettymetty said:


> I'm experimenting with different products and techniques to perfect my blowout.
> 
> Last week I did an overnight prepoo with grapeseed oil and shampood once. I used the max temp level 25 on my Babyliss Pro (top pic).
> 
> Last night I did an overnight prepoo with coconut oil and shampood twice. I used less leave in and I dropped the heat to level 20 (bottom pic).
> 
> I like this week's blowout better for several reasons: my hair is lighter, the color is more vibrant, I had less shedding and it's feather soft. View attachment 393983 View attachment 393985



@Prettymetty, how do you like the babybliss? I need a new iron in a few months. Also I thought when using a titanium iron you have to use a lower setting because titanium is a stronger conductor of heat than ceramic and heat damage is easier to get?


----------



## Prettymetty

@Daina I love it! It gets really close to my roots and I usually only need 1 pass. I have the nano titanium blow dryer as well. It's small, but powerful.


----------



## shtow

Napp said:


> I've been waiting to make a post of this but I wanted to be sure it wasn't a fluke. when I wash my face sometimes water gets on my edges and curls them up. so I use this edge control ebin ny 24 hour edge tamer with extra mega hold.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And lay a scarf over it. my edges look straight and not greasy or producty. I use the tiniest amount. so far this has been the best edge control I've ever used.



Good looking out!  Mine arrived today and so far I really like it!


----------



## Anaisin

Throwback to June 2015






This was the first time I successfully straightened my hair after "going natural". I attempted in September 2014 but it just looked like blow dried hair because I didn't know what I was doing.


----------



## rafikichick92

Thinking about moving to straightening weekly for aesthetic reasons and also the fact that now that I'm working out consistently, my scalp is drenched in sweat. Just worried about the increased manipulation/potential for breakage. And of course the time commitment. Maybe if I add Olaplex, it won't be an issue ...


----------



## naturalagain2

I plan on being a straight natural. I've had a tapered TWA for over a year and a half and I'm ready to grow my hair back. My plan is to go to my hairdresser and have her straighten it every 2-6 wks. In between visits I plan to do perm rod sets to keep my hair straighten and avoid ssk. I plan to keep it simple with my products and regimen. I'm currently under the dryer now getting a treatment before I get it flat ironed. This is my second straightening session. I will post a pic of it if I remember when I get home.


----------



## naturalagain2

Here's a pic of my last straightening session 3 wks ago.


----------



## shtow

LOVE the babyliss iron but decided to try the croc infrared due to the reviews.  The croc was a no-go.  It didn't get close enough to the roots and revision was immediate. I sent the croc back and won't stray from the babyliss again!

I also tried the new KeraCare thermal wonder line.  The prepoo was pretty good but the rest of the line was so bad that I had to rinse my hair out and start over with my normal routine.


----------



## naturalagain2

shtow said:


> LOVE the babyliss iron but decided to try the croc infrared due to the reviews.  The croc was a no-go.  It didn't get close enough to the roots and revision was immediate. I sent the croc back and won't stray from the babyliss again!
> 
> I also tried the new KeraCare thermal wonder line.  The prepoo was pretty good but the rest of the line was so bad that I had to rinse my hair out and start over with my normal routine.



I was wondering about that line. I was wondering how that 6 in 1 would be moisturizing enough to be a leave in?? It looked like straight serum from the pic.


----------



## shtow

naturalagain2 said:


> I was wondering about that line. I was wondering how that 6 in 1 would be moisturizing enough to be a leave in?? It looked like straight serum from the pic.


I've used way more moisturizing serums.  I can use the one n only argan oil or sabino moisture block on their own and lock in some moisture.


----------



## Prettymetty

Who has tried the Thermal Wonder system by Keracare? I'm kinda hooked on Mizani Thermasmooth conditioner, but Keracare makes great products too. Hmmmm. Maybe I should just get a trial size of the prepoo...

I am so excited about trying Original Keratin treatment. Hopefully it's here before my next washday...


----------



## demlew

Prettymetty said:


> Who has tried the Thermal Wonder system by Keracare? I'm kinda hooked on Mizani Thermasmooth conditioner, but Keracare makes great products too. Hmmmm. Maybe I should just get a trial size of the prepoo...
> 
> I am so excited about trying Original Keratin treatment. Hopefully it's here before my next washday...


 
I've tried all three items. The pre-poo only comes in packets and I love it. Super gooey, but is moisturizing and detangles well. The shampoo isn't worth it. It's drying. The heat protectant is not worth $13, but it smells good and works. I'd only buy it on sale or with a coupon. I'm relaxed.


----------



## Prettymetty

demlew said:


> I've tried all three items. The pre-poo only comes in packets and I love it. Super gooey, but is moisturizing and detangles well. The shampoo isn't worth it. It's drying. The heat protectant is not worth $13, but it smells good and works. I'd only buy it on sale or with a coupon. I'm relaxed.


Thank you for the review!!


----------



## naturalagain2

I've been wearing wigs since mid June trying to get the back to grow out a bit and to give my hair a break so I won't have to worry about it reverting during the summer months. This was my longest time wearing wigs without a break in between so I hope my hair hasn't suffered. I plan to get my hair straighten in two more weeks I'll find out fully how my hair has faired then.


----------



## Prettymetty

My hair was sleek this morning. I just did a bkt Tuesday... This Houston humidity though...


----------



## Napp

Prettymetty said:


> View attachment 412675
> My hair was sleek this morning. I just did a bkt Tuesday... This Houston humidity though...



I noticed that the ok keratin has changed it's formulation. It used to be very thick and smell like chocolate. When I would do a treatment it made my hair look thicker and stayed straight until I washed it again.  With the new one it doesn't have that effect which is one of the reasons I liked it.


----------



## Prettymetty

@Napp you had me up late last night researching tannin straighteners. I really want to try that. It looks more like Japanese straightening, but a temporary version.


----------



## Evolving78

naturalagain2 said:


> Here's a pic of my last straightening session 3 wks ago.
> 
> View attachment 396995


How is your hair holding up? Any updates?


----------



## Evolving78

naturalagain2 said:


> I've been wearing wigs since mid June trying to get the back to grow out a bit and to give my hair a break so I won't have to worry about it reverting during the summer months. This was my longest time wearing wigs without a break in between so I hope my hair hasn't suffered. I plan to get my hair straighten in two more weeks I'll find out fully how my hair has faired then.


lol I just asked you about an update on your hair and here it is! Lol


----------



## Evolving78

What's a good system I can use to stretch my relaxer? I'm trying to stretch for 6 months.


----------



## Prettymetty

shortdub78 said:


> What's a good system I can use to stretch my relaxer? I'm trying to stretch for 6 months.


Mizani Thermasmooth or that Anti Reversion line. I'll be back... I don't remember the brand

It's Dark and Lovely. I'm tempted to try this line myself. It is very inexpensive.


----------



## Evolving78

Prettymetty said:


> Mizani Thermasmooth or that Anti Reversion line. I'll be back... I don't remember the brand
> 
> It's Dark and Lovely. I'm tempted to try this line myself. It is very inexpensive.View attachment 412779


I used the Thermasmooth line and gave the whole line to my mother. I will look into the D&L line. I have used a TMS kit before. I forgot who is the maker.


----------



## Napp

Prettymetty said:


> @Napp you had me up late last night researching tannin straighteners. I really want to try that. It looks more like Japanese straightening, but a temporary version.



Yes finally someone interested in these things too! It sounds really good. What brand are you looking into? I'm getting the salvetore premium blue gold


----------



## curlyTisME

My scalp has been on fire lately. What should I use that won’t cause buildup or make my roots revert. It feels dirty and inflamed almost.


----------



## Dee-Licious

curlyTisME said:


> My scalp has been on fire lately. What should I use that won’t cause buildup or make my roots revert. It feels dirty and inflamed almost.


Cantu has some acv scalp products.
Maybe if you use the one that's for braids sparingly it won't cause reversion.


----------



## Prettymetty

Napp said:


> Yes finally someone interested in these things too! It sounds really good. What brand are you looking into? I'm getting the salvetore premium blue gold


I looked at that one too. It isn't available for sale yet right? We can go half on a bottle if you want


----------



## Napp

Prettymetty said:


> I looked at that one too. It isn't available for sale yet right? We can go half on a bottle if you want



No it's on the market it's just crazy expensive. I found it cheapest for like 175 for the liters but I was quoted 99 buying it directly from the company. 

It would be great if we split it especially if I can get the direct price. There is no way I'll use it all. I'll keep you posted on that


----------



## Evolving78

curlyTisME said:


> My scalp has been on fire lately. What should I use that won’t cause buildup or make my roots revert. It feels dirty and inflamed almost.


I would use a dry shampoo?


----------



## Prettymetty

I usually use my Babyliss Pro Titanium flat iron,  but something told me to use my Remington wet/dry iron today. My hair is bone straight,  light, bouncy and I was able to get the roots without burning my scalp (thanks to the curved plates). My $20 Remington shuts down all the other irons. I'm hooked on the wet/dry iron until further notice.

I didn't use it on wet or damp hair though...I blow dried my hair prior to straightening it. Heat protectant: Kerastase Nectar Thermique.


----------



## P31Royalty

Lawd, i’m Glad I found this thread. Just started straightening my natural hair and was looking for other people’s experiences. For guidance. Lol!


----------



## Jace032000

Daina said:


> Depends on what your hair needs and why you are using it? If you are doing a color process you add step 1 to your color followed by step 2. Step 3 is the at home maintenance. If you are using because of damaged hair depends on where you are in the repair process. When I first started using it I was trying to help my heat damaged curls return. For 3 months I used steps 1 and 2 bi-weekly. Once I started to see the health of my hair return I used step 3 for maintenance at least monthly. I've found that for regular care as part of my regimen step 2 is my favorite and I use that now instead of step 3. I only use step one now when I color my grays. I would however use it again if my hair was damaged again. For me it was a game changer for my hair. HTH!



Do you notice reversion when you are using no 3?


----------



## Daina

Jace032000 said:


> Do you notice reversion when you are using no 3?



@Jace032000, never really paid attention to it from that perspective. When I was heavily using it, I wasn't straightening my hair often only 3x per year because I was trying to recover and transition from heat damage.


----------



## hothair

So finally srraightened my hair after a long while not sure I've straightenend this year.

I used the straightening comb like this one it got my hair nowhere near bone straight but I was happy to see fulness and my ends were nowhere near as busted as I expected.

I want to straighten periodically maybe 1ce or 2ce a month but reversion is real with my hair so thinking of going back to BKT

I also bleached my hair and added those blue rinse things

http://spt3lWG_ll8z7M  as well as using JPlex - similar to olaplex (during the bleaching phase).

Any ladies still bkt? What are good brands?


----------



## Prettymetty

@hothair I like Uncurly Keratin and OK Keratin. 

@Napp has used a few also.


----------



## BeautifulRoots

Napp said:


> Lately I've been doing more intense workouts with a personal trainer and I have been wearing this headband https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B01I4JN5H8/ref=yo_ii_img?ie=UTF8&psc=1 and my hair is 2 weeks old and still straight. I put my hair in a high bun with an Invisibobble and keep it on until an hour or so after my workout. My hair still looks great. I keep my hair fresh smelling by using dry shampoo at the roots.



Thanks for the tips!  What is the name of the dry shampoo you're using?


----------



## whiteoleander91

Finally found the strength and energy within my soul to flatiron my hair.

Recently purchased a FHI flatiron since I like the blow dryer (also FHI) so much. It’s the tourmaline/ceramic 1.75”. I like it a lot, it has a very smooth glide and I kept the temp between 350 and 370. My hair has a lot of movement and feels silky smooth. Need to find a light leave in spray that works well with heat. I like the Biotera one from sally bs but it takes much longer to dry my hair when I use it. I think I either use too much or it’s a little too heavy. If my hair seems shorter, it’s because it is  I cut it back in October I think. I have a hair cutting problem, apparently.


----------



## Bun Mistress

you id a GREAT JOB!


----------



## whiteoleander91

Bun Mistress said:


> you id a GREAT JOB!


 thank you!


----------



## Babysaffy

whiteoleander91 said:


> Finally found the strength and energy within my soul to flatiron my hair.
> 
> Recently purchased a FHI flatiron since I like the blow dryer (also FHI) so much. It’s the tourmaline/ceramic 1.75”. I like it a lot, it has a very smooth glide and I kept the temp between 350 and 370. My hair has a lot of movement and feels silky smooth. Need to find a light leave in spray that works well with heat. I like the Biotera one from sally bs but it takes much longer to dry my hair when I use it. I think I either use too much or it’s a little too heavy. If my hair seems shorter, it’s because it is  I cut it back in October I think. I have a hair cutting problem, apparently.
> 
> View attachment 420582
> View attachment 420584
> View attachment 420586
> View attachment 420588


It looks luscious!! Well done!


----------



## whiteoleander91

Babysaffy said:


> It looks luscious!! Well done!


Thank you!


----------



## shtow

Been using the round brush lately to blow dry before flat ironing.  Get the hair much straighter but goodness it takes for.ev.er.

Oh yeah, I also recently made it to the year mark of transitioning.  *sings* never would have maddddddeeee it.  Never would have made it without my babyliss.


----------



## Bountiful7788

I like to wear my hair straight as well. Leaving it natural takes up too much time. When it gets longer I do plan on leaving it in its natural state though.


----------



## Evolving78

I’m parking in here!  I decided this is the direction I’m going. I’m thinking of getting the Design Essentials STS Express treatment.  If I get it, it will be when my new growth starts kicking my butt. 
Right now, I’m working on building my hair up and getting moisture back into it.


----------



## douglala

How do you keep your hair smelling great as the weeks go on??

I’ve been natural 7 years but finally giving in to the fact that straight hair just frames my face better. 

Luckily I can easily get my hair relaxer straight and it doesn’t revert for a solid 3 weeks.

Problem is after the first week my hair doesn’t smell bad but it doesn’t have that nice freshly washed scent that I like. What are you guys doing to keep your hair smelling great. Especially during close snuggles with the SO/DH etc. 

Especially since we are limited to non water based products??


----------



## Evolving78

shtow said:


> Been using the round brush lately to blow dry before flat ironing.  Get the hair much straighter but goodness it takes for.ev.er.
> 
> Oh yeah, I also recently made it to the year mark of transitioning.  *sings* never would have maddddddeeee it.  Never would have made it without my babyliss.


What is your texture like and your washing routine? I have fine 4a medium-high density hair with straight relaxed ends. I’m trying to figure out a routine that won’t cause much breakage in the long run.


----------



## shtow

shortdub78 said:


> What is your texture like and your washing routine? I have fine 4a medium-high density hair with straight relaxed ends. I’m trying to figure out a routine that won’t cause much breakage in the long run.



Idk my texture exactly lol I asked my sister who is into natural hair and she says 4 a/b with some 3c thrown in there.  My hair is very thick.  I’m attahing a pic of my hair when I was 8 months post.  It was washed and conditioned and I think I had applied sabino moisture block.

Here’s my routine:
1.  Shampoo with selsun blue moisturizing formula using a shampoo brush (I have seborrheic dermatitis).
2.  Condition with KeraCare thermal care prepoo for 10-15 minutes with a shower cap in shower.
3.  Apply either one n only Argan Oil treatment, sabino moisture block, or Fantasia heat protecting spray.  The Argan Oil is my favorite and most moisturizing.  The spray is the lightest.  Comb through with a wide toothed comb.
4. Blow dry using either comb attachment or round brush.  The round brush gives a straighter blow dry.
5.  Flat iron using the babyliss digital on 410.  I either brush or comb chase.

From steps 2-5 I do everything in 4 sections and divide those sections into smaller ones as needed.  My hair stays straight for weeks.   HTH!


----------



## Evolving78

@shtow 
Thank you and wow your hair! And it looks like everything is intact!


----------



## shtow

shortdub78 said:


> @shtow
> Thank you and wow your hair! And it looks like everything is intact!


Thank you!  I haven’t suffered any breakage (at least no more than I did when I was relaxing) and no heat damage.  I straightened my sisters hair and she didn’t have any heat damage either, but she did years ago when she went to the salon.


----------



## Evolving78

shtow said:


> Thank you!  I haven’t suffered any breakage (at least no more than I did when I was relaxing) and no heat damage.  I straightened my sisters hair and she didn’t have any heat damage either, but she did years ago when she went to the salon.


I don’t even care about heat damage! Lol I would like to become heatlaxed! Lol


----------



## shtow

@shortdub78   LOL I wouldn't mind either to be honest.  Not like I plan on rocking wash and go's anyways.


----------



## Evolving78

shtow said:


> @shortdub78   LOL I wouldn't mind either to be honest.  Not like I plan on rocking wash and go's anyways.


Yeah I have been there and done that over the years. I would just really like to wear my hair straight for now. I liked heat styling my natural hair, but it was a lot of work. I would like to try it again with a different approach.


----------



## icsonia22

I've been super back and forth about being a straight hair natural after a keratin treatment gone wrong March of last year. My hair broke off in a lot of places but i was naive to believe the keratin treatment would protect my hair from 7+ passes on 410 degrees. I know better now. I have been able to retain length with box braids using my own hair but recently i learned how to flat iron my hair and get salon quality results. I find it easier to retain moisture on my flat ironed hair during the colder months. If i use olaplex and aphogee 2 step protein treatment every 6-8 weeks, would i be able to salvage my heat damaged ends or should i just chop and start over? This is the longest my hair has ever been so i really don't want to cut it but i also don't want any splits to travel up the hair shaft and cause even more damage


----------



## Evolving78

@icsonia22 
Are your ends just straight, or are they damaged? Can you just do a trim?


----------



## icsonia22

shortdub78 said:


> @icsonia22
> Are your ends just straight, or are they damaged? Can you just do a trim?


 The damage isn't that noticeable when it's straight but when it's wet, it's horrible. I'll have to post a pic from my computer because it keeps erroring out on my phone. I want to trim but i haven't mastered trimming my own hair yet and i don't trust anyone else to do it


----------



## Evolving78

icsonia22 said:


> These pics are of my hair currently flat ironed. It's weighed due right now because I've been adding olive oil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what my hair used to look like wet before i damaged it with the 7 passes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what it looks like wet now post damage


I can’t see them..


----------



## icsonia22

shortdub78 said:


> I can’t see them..


How do i post pictures? I keep getting an error message


----------



## Evolving78

icsonia22 said:


> How do i post pictures? I keep getting an error message


You may have to resize your pics.


----------



## icsonia22

this is my hair currently fLat ironed


----------



## Evolving78

icsonia22 said:


> View attachment 422611 View attachment 422613 View attachment 422615 this is my hair currently fLat ironed


Are the black shirt pics current?  You got some length there. I wouldn’t call that damaged! But I know you are concerned about your curls. Maybe you can go to Super Cuts to get a trim?


----------



## icsonia22

shortdub78 said:


> Are the black shirt pics current?  You got some length there. I wouldn’t call that damaged! But I know you are concerned about your curls. Maybe you can go to Super Cuts to get a trim?



The straight hair pics  were taken last  night. This is a comparison of how it used to look wet vs how it looks wet now. I can live with altering my curl pattern because it makes detangling so much easier. What concerns me is the breakage. Some places broke off to the new growth that wasn't heat damaged. Is there any way i can salvage the heat damaged ends and still retain length? My fear is that I'll cut them off and have to battle single strand knots. I'd rather be bald again if i have to fool around with a bunch of ssks lol


----------



## Evolving78

icsonia22 said:


> The straight hair pics  were taken last  night. This is a comparison of how it used to look wet vs how it looks wet now. I can live with altering my curl pattern because it makes detangling so much easier. What concerns me is the breakage. Some places broke off to the new growth that wasn't heat damaged. Is there any way i can salvage the heat damaged ends and still retain length? My fear is that I'll cut them off and have to battle single strand knots. I'd rather be bald again if i have to fool around with a bunch of ssks lol


I would do a light protein treatment on the ends and just trim gradually. What do you moisturize with?  Was your hair singed/burned?


----------



## icsonia22

shortdub78 said:


> I would do a light protein treatment on the ends and just trim gradually. What do you moisturize with?  Was your hair singed/burned?



It definitely smelled burned when i first washed it after the keratin treatment. I did it back in March of 2017 so it's grown out a lot since then. Do you think olaplex will help since it's able to rebuild disulfide bonds?
I normally moisturize with s curl luster activator spray and i wear my hair in mini braids. The activator spray hasnt been working as well in cold temperatures so ive flat ironed and just sealed the ends with olive oil. My hair feels good to the touch


----------



## Evolving78

icsonia22 said:


> It definitely smelled burned when i first washed it after the keratin treatment. I did it back in March of 2017 so it's grown out a lot since then. Do you think olaplex will help since it's able to rebuild disulfide bonds?
> I normally moisturize with s curl luster activator spray and i wear my hair in mini braids. The activator spray hasnt been working as well in cold temperatures so ive flat ironed and just sealed the ends with olive oil. My hair feels good to the touch


I would try the Olaplex, but if the hair was burned, there is no coming back from that. It should feel very brittle and rough, and you should notice a color change. No matter how much you do, it’s gotta go.


----------



## Britt

shortdub78 said:


> I don’t even care about heat damage! Lol I would like to become heatlaxed! Lol


LMAO! I don't know why this made me lol literally! It's like I could hear it. 
@shtow wow! Our hair looks soooooooooooo similar looking at that pic !! You have absolutely NO damage at all for using your flat iron like that. I remember when you told me you swear by the babybliss. How often do you wash and flat iron? Is that how you wear your hair exclusively? Congrats on reaching your 1 year transition mark! I'm currently transitioning as well, currently 7 months post.


----------



## icsonia22

shortdub78 said:


> I would try the Olaplex, but if the hair was burned, there is no coming back from that. It should feel very brittle and rough, and you should notice a color change. No matter how much you do, it’s gotta go.


Thank you!


----------



## icsonia22

Any straight hair naturals still going strong and retaining length in 2018?

Anybody have a setback?


----------



## ronnie78

icsonia22 said:


> Any straight hair naturals still going strong and retaining length in 2018?
> 
> Anybody have a setback?



Yes, I've been retaining pretty well. I'm hoping to reach my goal of waistlength sometime this summer.  My hair is blown out in the pic below


----------



## shtow

Britt said:


> LMAO! I don't know why this made me lol literally! It's like I could hear it.
> @shtow wow! Our hair looks soooooooooooo similar looking at that pic !! You have absolutely NO damage at all for using your flat iron like that. I remember when you told me you swear by the babybliss. How often do you wash and flat iron? Is that how you wear your hair exclusively? Congrats on reaching your 1 year transition mark! I'm currently transitioning as well, currently 7 months post.


Thanks and congrats to you as well on your progress!  Once I made it to 6 months,  I was like ok I think I can really do this!  I wash and flat iron every 2-3 weeks and I exclusively wear my hair flat ironed.  Outside of wash day, I enjoy how I only spend a few minutes a day on straight hair.


----------



## icsonia22

ronnie78 said:


> Yes, I've been retaining pretty well. I'm hoping to reach my goal of waistlength sometime this summer.  My hair is blown out in the pic below
> 
> View attachment 422667


Wow that's a lot of hair! It's gorgeous. How long have you been natural and what's your hair type?


----------



## ronnie78

icsonia22 said:


> Wow that's a lot of hair! It's gorgeous. How long have you been natural and what's your hair type?



Thank you! I've been natural for 17 years now. My hair type is a mix of 4b/c. I've found over the years that my hair thrives a lot better when it's heat stretched. I once tried no heat styles for about a year, and I experienced a lot of breakage from tangles and ssks. I only flat iron my hair 2-3x a year; but, I wash and blowdry my hair on low every week.


----------



## momi

shortdub78 said:


> I’m parking in here!  I decided this is the direction I’m going. I’m thinking of getting the Design Essentials STS Express treatment.  If I get it, it will be when my new growth starts kicking my butt.
> Right now, I’m working on building my hair up and getting moisture back into it.



I've heard good things about the STS from a stylist I follow on Insta.

She says the product is good for clients that enjoy high intensity workouts AND straight hair.

ETA link


----------



## LovelyRo

I’m going to straighten my hair this weekend to celebrate 1 year natural.  The last time I attempted to straighten my hair was a disaster.  I didn’t use the right products, blow dryer, or flat irons. 

I’m prepared this time!


----------



## Prettymetty

icsonia22 said:


> Any straight hair naturals still going strong and retaining length in 2018?
> 
> Anybody have a setback?


I'm still here. My current length is slightly past bsl. Inching towards mbl/waist. I've been working 2 jobs, so I've only been washing once a week lately.


----------



## shtow

I tried this method for trimming my hair.  I trimmed more hair than her because I haven't had a trim in forever.  At first I thought it came out uneven but it actually came out pretty good!


----------



## shtow

So  I had been using the blow dryer and round brush to blow dry my hair and it really got my hair nice and flat and smooth before flat ironing.

 I played around with using the conair spin brush and it was way easier and quicker.

Here is my test section of hair before vs after using the brush.  15 months post.


----------



## whiteoleander91

shtow said:


> So  I had been using the blow dryer and round brush to blow dry my hair and it really got my hair nice and flat and smooth before flat ironing.
> 
> I played around with using the conair spin brush and it was way easier and quicker.
> 
> Here is my test section of hair before vs after using the brush.  15 months post.
> View attachment 427645 View attachment 427647 View attachment 427649 View attachment 427651 View attachment 427653



Wow! Great results! I might have to check this out


----------



## CICI24

I want to be a straight hair natural. I am looking for a treatment like the design essentials express treatment.


----------



## waff

I am in the market for a new flat iron. I have been using the instyler for two years or more but I feel like my edges start to revert quicker than I would like too. I want to try different flat irons to see if I get better results. I am thinking of getting the Sedu iron, has anyone here tried it?


----------



## waff

Blowdried + flat ironed. My hair def needs a trim.


----------



## Daina

waff said:


> Blowdried + flat ironed. My hair def needs a trim.


 
Beautiful hair!


----------



## waff

Daina said:


> Beautiful hair!


Thank you


----------



## waff

I decided to go with the Sedu flat iron, I ordered it from Amazon, and now I am waiting on it. I hope I receive it by next wash day which is next Saturday. I also ordered a Conair curling wand. I want to experiment with curling my hair when it's starting to frizz close to wash day.

I noticed that the more my natural hair is taking over, the harder it is to get my hair straight with the instyler. I am transitioning from texlax for almost 2 years and I think my natural hair is almost at shoulder length, my whole hair is at hip length.

I am thinking of looking for a stylist in my area to get a trim next July. Maybe trim an inch or two off and even out my hemline as much as possible. If I find a stylist I am happy with, I might make it a a routine to get a trim by a professional every 6 months or so.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Hi!

I logged back in because I think I want to become a straight-and/or-stretched haired natural . . . and I have a few questions.

Aside: I am reading through this thread backwards, reading posts in the #70s, then posts #60 to #69, then posts #50 to #59, and so on.  I'm trying to get the latest information and product reviews first. This thread is very informative!​
For those who don't want to read all the details below, my most pressing question is this: If I'm going to straighten my hair with the Ion Pro Steam Straightening Brush set at 340 degrees, do you think it would suffice to prep and protect my hair if I layered the following on my hair before straightening:

(Sally's) Generic Value Product Leave-in spray with keratin (the stylist who straightened my hair last week used and recommended this; it's designed to mimic the It's a 10 leave-in spray that has keratin)
Jane Carter Curls To Go! Weightless Leave-in (so that the straightening brush can glide right through)
Tresemme Heat Tamer Spray (supposedly protects the hair up to high heat)
What are your thoughts? That sequence replenishes the keratin that someone told me that straightening sometimes removes; it provides slip and moisture hopefully; and it protects against high heat hopefully. Also, each product seems light: I can't use a heavy serum for my heat protectant. I did that last time and had gunky, weighed-down, tacky hair after straightening.

*Backstory about my decision to consider/try becoming a straight-and/or-stretched hair natural*:
I just got my semi-annual professional silk press and trim, and my hair life has been so peaceful, low-mechanical-damage-inducing, and enjoyable these past few days. I spend about 5 minutes in the morning and 5 minutes at night on my hair, and that's it! The other day I put it in a top knot bun to exercise and slept in it overnight. When I took it down, I had pretty beach waves and needed to do nothing to it! 

NOTE: For those interested, I share the stylist's products and process, photos of my hair before and after the trim, my length check photos, etc. at this blog post: https://blossomingfitnatural.com/2018/05/18/length-check-trim-and-a-new-to-me-salon/.​
As the photos (attached below) from the blog post show, I needed about 1.25 - 1.5 inches of split ends trimmed. (It had been 5 months since my last trim.) I believe the split ends occurred due to all the detangling I do of my extremely coily hair. So, given the freedom and peace of mind of wearing my hair straight or stretched, and given that I'm trying to NOT re-experience all the mechanical damage that comes from the detangling I do, I thought I'd try to develop a straight-and-stretched hair regimen for myself.​
*Initial ideas for my new regimen*:
Because I'm trying to DRASTICALLY decrease the duration of wash (and style) day, I don't think I want to straighten or curlformer set or rod set or anything on wash day. So here's my plan (I'd love your feedback).

Short version: 

It boils down to: (1) band on wash day, (2) straighten a few days later and wear straight for about 2 weeks, (3) transition old, straight hair style into a curlformer  set, flexirod set, or mini-twists that is/are worn for about a week . . . then repeat the cycle. An interesting soul told me "That's doing too much!" Really? Seems low-manipulation to me. That's 3 weeks of stretched, low-manipulation hair, right?

Detailed version:

*Much more streamlined wash day over what I have been doing before . . . and banded ponytail as the resultant style, to prep for straightening which is to occur in a few days (wear banded ponytail for 1-3 days)*: 
Cleanse hair, steam in the deep conditioner (under olive oil) for 20 minutes, detangle DC-laden hair, rinse DC out with cold water, very light-handedly apply leave-in and foam (latter for stretch), style in a banded ponytail to stretch hair, and apply The Mane Choice Ancient Egyptian Split-End Treatment to ends.
*Straighten hair (wear straight hair for about 2 weeks)*:
As light-handedly as possible so as not to weigh my fine hair down: Apply GVP keratin spray the stylist used, apply a super slippery and light leave-in such as the Jane Carter Curls To Go! Weightless Leave-in, and apply some kind of heat protectant spray. Brush or comb through hair. Straighten hair with Ion Steam Pro Straightening Brush at 340 degrees. (I believe that's one of the temperature settings choices.)
*Transition old straight hair style into either a set or 36 mini-twists (wear for about a week, maybe longer, cleansing scalp with something like Cantu ACV Root Rinse if need be)*
Either:
Install the extra-wide, extra-long curlformers with Lotta Body setting lotion (does anyone know if the regular version of the Lotta Body setting lotion performs as well as the paraben-containing professional version or not? TIA!).

OR:
Install 36 mini twists, stretch them as they dry, and wear them either down or in a ponytail for the duration of the style.
I feel that styling it as described in the third step will render the pending wash day's detangling a breeze. I hope.
-------------------

Thank you so much for "listening." I truly appreciate it, as I'm feeling unsure about how to keep my hair healthy if I take a straight-and-stretched approach. Thank you for any tips or ideas you might have. I won't be able to reply to your posts here, but I can read your responses. And soon I will create a blog post similar to this, and I can answer questions that are posted there.

Please excuse any typos. Take care, all, and happy healthy hair growing!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

My favorite way so far to preserve my straight hair overnight is the bun. I like Sista with Real Hair's bun method in the video below:


On another note: Wow! In one video, she said that she flat irons with no heat protectant and feels that deep conditioning with a silicon-containing DC is protection enough. Wow!


----------



## waff

I have been wearing my hair straight consistently for years at this point. I have retained a lot of length and my hair has become much healthier and stronger. However, I do not care about wearing my hair curly, so losing my curl pattern has never been an issue for me. But if you do care about wearing your hair in it's natural state, then you may have to reconsider regular use of heat. and yes, I have noticed a change in my curl pattern.

sistawithrealhair and glamtwinz have super long healthy hair who is regularly heat styled, and they take excellent care of their locks. But imo their hair when worn curly is clearly thermally altered or "heat damaged".

And yes, having a good regimen will protect your hair from heat and protect the hair from breakage and damage so it grows healthy and strong.


YvetteWithJoy said:


> My favorite way so far to preserve my straight hair overnight is the bun. I like Sista with Real Hair's bun method in the video below:
> 
> 
> On another note: Wow! In one video, she said that she flat irons with no heat protectant and feels that deep conditioning with a silicon-containing DC is protection enough. Wow!


Sistawithrealhair's channel is the truth. I really wish she would upload more. I didn't use heat protectant for the last two years of wearing my hair straight and it's fine. I am recently experimenting with heat protectants though. DC is way more important to get a hanging straight hair.

Experiment with your regimen and how often your strands can handle heat and take note of how your hair's health is effected periodically.


----------



## ronnie78

@waff your hair is beautiful! Can you please share your regimen?


----------



## Prettymetty

waff said:


> I am in the market for a new flat iron. I have been using the instyler for two years or more but I feel like my edges start to revert quicker than I would like too. I want to try different flat irons to see if I get better results. I am thinking of getting the Sedu iron, has anyone here tried it?


I tried it years ago. It was my favorite iron when I was relaxed. Somehow I managed to break it though, and it was a little pricy. I may revisit getting a new one around Christmas.


----------



## SlimPickinz

After the summer ends I think I will be going back to straight hair. I never wear my hair down when it's curly because it's so massive but I really enjoy wearing my hair down.


----------



## whiteoleander91

Y’all are tempting me! I sweat so bad at night sometimes, it makes it hard to want to even bother with the process just for my hair to revert overnight. Winter time is easier, it gets so hot here in the summer.


----------



## SlimPickinz

whiteoleander91 said:


> Y’all are tempting me! I sweat so bad at night sometimes, it makes it hard to want to even bother with the process just for my hair to revert overnight. Winter time is easier, it gets so hot here in the summer.


Don’t do it Sis! Lol wait till it cools down


----------



## whiteoleander91

SlimPickinz said:


> Don’t do it Sis! Lol wait till it cools down


Lol right?! I need to stay strong bc I really enjoy my hair straight


----------



## waff

ronnie78 said:


> @waff your hair is beautiful! Can you please share your regimen?


Thank you for your kind words. Yes, sure!

I am weekly washer because I have problmatic scalp, I can't go more than one week without cleansing my scalp. I wish I could stretch it for another week, but that's not going to happen without my scalp going in flames lol

My products are currently changing, but this is what I have been doing for the last two years:

*Shampoo: *I shampoo twice or three times to get my scalp super clean. Wash, rinse, wash, rinse, wash, rinse.
First wash: clarifying shampoo with Redken cleansing cream. I focus it in my scalp to get the dirt/buildup out.
Second wash: With Nizroal 1% (medicated shampoo for my scalp). It works amazing, but I have to use it weekly.
Third wash: a moisturizing shampoo like Suave shea butter and almond. This wash is to clean the residue I get because of Nizoral sometimes. I want my hair to have body and life.

Sometimes I skip the first wash and I just go straight to Nizoral.

*Conditioner/detangler:* Suave shea butter and almond oil conditioner. This conditioner has so much slip and helps detangle my hair. I detangle in section and I try to take my time. I start with my fingers and I finish with  a wide tooth comb or tangle teezer.
It's tedious but since I have two textures I need to take my time to not cause breakage.

*DC for 30 mins minimum:* I have been using Macadamia professional moisture rich mask. This DC is amazing and it leaves my hair feeling like butter. I bought it with the recommendation of the glamtwinz and I have never experienced such moisture before. It's a pricey but totally worth it imo

*Styling: Blow dry + flat iron*
 For the last two years I did not use any leave in or heat protectant like Sistawithrealhair. But lately I am playing around with some products.
What I use to do is let my hair airdry for 30 mins or so, then blow dry it. I started using the Revlon one step dryer and that thing seriously made my life sooo much more easier. It gets all of my hair dry in 20 mins which is amazing. I hated blow drying my hair but this product awesome (thanks to Youtube lol).
After I blow dry my hair I usually still feel moisture in my roots no matter how much I blow dry, so I don't flat iron right away and wait till the next day. I am usually exhausted at this point anyway lol It feels less work when I divide the work on two days of the weekend.
Next day I flat iron my hair using the chase comb method. I take my time with each section and try to go only once with iron. I have used the instyler to flat iron my hair.

*During the week*
I apply some serum on the ends if I feel like they are dry. I try not to comb out my hair too much and just leave it alone at that point. I do not wrap my hair at night because I can never get it right. My hair is too much for me to wrap and I can never do it without waking up in the middle of the night with my hair messed up. I just bun it in a tight bun and I protect my edges with a scarf. It leaves a slight wave in the hair that I don't mind that since I don't like my hair to be pin straight anyway.


----------



## waff

Prettymetty said:


> I tried it years ago. It was my favorite iron when I was relaxed. Somehow I managed to break it though, and it was a little pricy. I may revisit getting a new one around Christmas.


A lot of the reviews in amazon were saying something similar about it getting broken but others swear it lasted years for them. I am not sure if they changed the material over the years and it's not as good as the older model. If I feel like it's too flimsy I will return it lol


----------



## sunflora

YvetteWithJoy said:


> My favorite way so far to preserve my straight hair overnight is the bun. I like Sista with Real Hair's bun method in the video below:
> 
> 
> On another note: Wow! In one video, she said that she flat irons with no heat protectant and feels that deep conditioning with a silicon-containing DC is protection enough. Wow!



When I was a heat-straightened natural (not very long ago ) this was the best technique for me to get my hair the way I wanted it and the best results. Using heat protectant often forced me to use more heat, or made my hair greasy and limp, or dry and rough... no matter what I used. Now, salon tools are hotter than the simple peasantry utilities I have at home, so they are able to use heat protectant without weighing my hair down. But I did not experience that.

My heat damage only occurred at the left crown of my head where I already have a looser texture (I'm talking a frizzy type 2, virtually no curl). That area becomes type 1 at the ends over time. Get to know your texture. Any odd birthmark areas that are of a looser texture might be more prone to heat damage or further loosening. 

@waff since you wash every week, do you straighten each time you wash? Your hair is beautiful!


----------



## waff

sunflora said:


> When I was a heat-straightened natural (not very long ago ) this was the best technique for me to get my hair the way I wanted it and the best results. Using heat protectant often forced me to use more heat, or made my hair greasy and limp, or dry and rough... no matter what I used. Now, salon tools are hotter than the simple peasantry utilities I have at home, so they are able to use heat protectant without weighing my hair down. But I did not experience that.
> 
> My heat damage only occurred at the left crown of my head where I already have a looser texture (I'm talking a frizzy type 2, virtually no curl). That area becomes type 1 at the ends over time. Get to know your texture. Any odd birthmark areas that are of a looser texture might be more prone to heat damage or further loosening.
> 
> @waff since you wash every week, do you straighten each time you wash? Your hair is beautiful!


That's very interesting! Last week I tried using a heat protectant and I noticed similar things. My hair wasn't as soft at all. I am still experimenting at this point.

Yes I do straighten my hair every week. The only weeks I skip flat ironing is if it's my final exam week and I have nooo time for my hair at all, during these times I just blow dry and flat iron the front and just wear my hair in a bun for the week. I cannot wear my hair without heat styling it at this point since I don't want to deal with the tangles and the long dreaded detangling sessions.


----------



## sunflora

waff said:


> That's very interesting! Last week I tried using a heat protectant and I noticed similar things. My hair wasn't as soft at all. I am still experimenting at this point.
> 
> Yes I do straighten my hair every week. The only weeks I skip flat ironing is if it's my final exam week and I have nooo time for my hair at all, during these times I just blow dry and flat iron the front and just wear my hair in a bun for the week. I cannot wear my hair without heat styling it at this point since I don't want to deal with the tangles and the long dreaded detangling sessions.



Wow! It amazes me how much people's hair differs. I think texture and porosity have a lot to do with it. And technique of course. I remember many years ago shortly after my big chop I used a wet-to-dry flat iron (yes, on wet hair) and my hair was wasted for good. Needless to say, I understand heat a lot more now.  

I preferred heat styling because it saved me from ssks. The moment I start wearing my hair natural I would basically get one on every strand. Unfortunately, my ends just don't tolerate heat and end up splitting rather quickly. I can keep my length the same by trimming, but I wasn't able to grow it out. I'll probably revisit straight hair once I reach my goal. *sighs longingly*


----------



## waff

sunflora said:


> Wow! It amazes me how much people's hair differs. I think texture and porosity have a lot to do with it. And technique of course. I remember many years ago shortly after my big chop I used a wet-to-dry flat iron (yes, on wet hair) and my hair was wasted for good. Needless to say, I understand heat a lot more now.


lol I did that in high-school and my hair was fried and a mess, and it was so thin. I use to have the whole sink filled with little broken hairs and I believed that was "normal" lol Flat ironing wet hair completely trashed my hair back in the day. We know better now hopefully 



sunflora said:


> I preferred heat styling because it saved me from ssks. The moment I start wearing my hair natural I would basically get one on every strand. Unfortunately, my ends just don't tolerate heat and end up splitting rather quickly. I can keep my length the same by trimming, but I wasn't able to grow it out. I'll probably revisit straight hair once I reach my goal. *sighs longingly*


It's good that you know what your hair can handle. I do agree that it's important to understand one's hair and what it likes/doesn't like.


----------



## Daina

waff said:


> I am in the market for a new flat iron. I have been using the instyler for two years or more but I feel like my edges start to revert quicker than I would like too. I want to try different flat irons to see if I get better results. I am thinking of getting the Sedu iron, has anyone here tried it?



Just purchased the EAP Heat 1 inch ceramic flat iron hoping to use it with a new heat protectant and shine spray I purchased.


----------



## waff

yay just received this from Amazon. I can't wait to use it tomorrow 






My hair is washed and blowed dried right now. I tried the Kenra blow dry spray today for the first time and it has made blow drying even more easier. It left my hair with a very soft feel.


----------



## waff

This are the results of using Sedu for the first time:




I am very impressed at how straight it got my hair with only one pass! My hair is super shiny and bouncy. It made the whole flat ironing process so much faster then usual. It usually takes me 2 hours or more to do my whole head as I like to take my time. But I think this time it took no more than an hour and 15 minutes. I will use it one more time next week to judge if it's a keeper. But I am def loving the results. I will see how fast my edges will start to revert back this week.


----------



## waff

Daina said:


> Just purchased the EAP Heat 1 inch ceramic flat iron hoping to use it with a new heat protectant and shine spray I purchased.


Let us know how you like it!


----------



## Prettymetty

I used a sample of Kerastase bain satin and did a dc with Curl Ideal Cleansing conditioner. Detangling was so easy tonight!! I straightened it and wrapped it. Hopefully it lasts a week in this 100° weather


----------



## Britt

YvetteWithJoy said:


> My favorite way so far to preserve my straight hair overnight is the bun. I like Sista with Real Hair's bun method in the video below:
> 
> 
> On another note: Wow! In one video, she said that she flat irons with no heat protectant and feels that deep conditioning with a silicon-containing DC is protection enough. Wow!


@YvetteWithJoy your hair looks so nice straight !!!

This girl right here has always had gorggggggggg hair! She looks so pretty now! Might be here makeup techniques idk? But she looks really pretty and her hair is truly unique and pretty.


----------



## waff

It's crazy how quality tools make the biggest difference. My hair still looks as good as it was In Day 1 after wash day. I barely used any serum all week. My edges are slightly frizzy but they are pretty good compared to before. I think Sedu is a keeper and It will be replacing my trusty instyler. 

Next wash day I will try Redken extreme line: shampoo and conditioner.


----------



## Daina

My new EAP Heat flat iron came today and I'm excited to give it a try. May be several more weeks though before I get to try it, enjoying my curls right now. Will report back when I do!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Beautiful hair, ladies!!!

I'm still rocking the same silk press from the salon. Hair life and hair care and hair styling and all have been so easy, I could cry! I install, for example, a single braid, pin it up to exercise, cover it to sleep, then unbraid it in the morning to wear wavy loose hair or a wavy ponytail. If I need to be quick, I can do a quick bun in literally seconds. It's so easy. My hair isn't constantly seriously tangling every second of the day, so I've been at ease. My heart is light.  My hair still feels soft and silky. Maybe I'll push it to 3 weeks (dare I say 4?).

Also, such easy access to my scalp has me very consistent with my growth oil scalp massages (I use the CurlyProverbz DIY ayurvedic hair growth oil and my electronic scalp massager).

I am putting VERY little tension on my hair. I'm hardly brushing or combing. Mainly finger detangling and chunkily braiding with split-end serum carefully applied to the very ends. I feel so peaceful about this hair and regimen! I'm shook and blissful about it. I haven't felt this peaceful in a long while. I had NO IDEA the EXTENT that the challenge of my hair was affecting me! I knew I was putting in a lot of time, but wow!!!

(At the moment ) I've decided that when I try to redo this for the first time myself, I'll use

Beyond the Zone Protein Cocktail (stylist used it),
Tresemme Heat Tamer, and
Jane Carter Solutions Curls To Go Untangle Me Weightless Leave-in (for the slip, unless it proves problematic).
I'll try be light-handed (that's challenging for me), since I want hair that is light and swings and lasts for weeks and weeks.

I'm still thinking I will steam iron on 340 degrees. I might try 300 or 310 or whatever the previous setting is FIRST, I'll see.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Thanks for all of the help, ladies! I read this thread every day (even when I can't log in.)


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

@waff, your hair is really pretty!


----------



## shtow

waff said:


> It's crazy how quality tools make the biggest difference. My hair still looks as good as it was In Day 1 after wash day. I barely used any serum all week. My edges are slightly frizzy but they are pretty good compared to before. I think Sedu is a keeper and It will be replacing my trusty instyler.
> 
> Next wash day I will try Redken extreme line: shampoo and conditioner.



You have gorgeous hair!  I find when my edges get frizzy, the ebin edge control slicks them right back down and they look like I straightened them.   I barely have to touch the product with my brush when applying, so you only need very little.


----------



## shtow

Any ladies in here have a dry shampoo they can recommend?

I found switching from silk to satin scarves (too chicken to go cotton) keeps my hair from weighing down so fast, but I have yet to find a good dry shampoo.  I don't use any product in my hair other than my heat protectant serum on wash day only.


----------



## GettingKinky

@YvetteWithJoy how do you keep your roots from reverting when you exercise?

If I could figure that out I would be a straight hair natural.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

GettingKinky said:


> @YvetteWithJoy how do you keep your roots from reverting when you exercise?
> 
> If I could figure that out I would be a straight hair natural.



Hey, lady!

The internet ate up my post to you! Aargh!

I'll try to retype it. Please excuse my typos and the bags under my eyes: It's been a long while since I've slept. I'll make up for it soon. 

To answer your question, I think it's a combination of a few things:

The products that the stylist used are blocking moisture and preventing reversion like nobody's business. She said that she applied three products before blow drying . . . then applied one of those three again to flat iron. (Please see my comment below.)
My apologies in advance for this strange-sounding bullet point, lol: I don't sweat a lot, even when I exercise really hard for a good while. I just glisten mainly. For example, today with little one at the water park, folks around me were legit sweating. I was only glistening: A very thin later of water formed on my skin and scalp, but none rolled down my face, neck, etc.
I wear a Dri Sweat Edge Active Wear Headband that I got from Sally's, and I don't know HOW it does it, but is keeping my edges dry.
When I exercise hard or somewhere hot, like during hours of vigorous line dancing or during kettlebell workouts, I make sure to put my hair in a high bun and wear the Dri headband. Due to this my roots DO look different than they did on Day 1, but not too visibly so, even to the close-up naked eye (please see the photo below and the photos linked).
The only "problem" area I have so far is my nape. It's a little fuzzy. I think it would be worse if not for the Dri headband, which I place to cover my nape. Thankfully my hair is long enough to completely cover up this area, so it's not an issue.

This morning, Day 16:






Other photos taken this morning:
https://blossomingfitnatural.files.wordpress.com/2018/06/img_20180602_225118.jpg (flat twist take down)
https://blossomingfitnatural.files.wordpress.com/2018/06/img_20180602_102540.jpg
https://blossomingfitnatural.files.wordpress.com/2018/06/img_20180602_102744.jpg

About the products the stylist told me she used:
She applied Biotera Anti-frizz Intense Smoothing Conditioner and steamed that into my hair for 20 or 30 minutes. It contains silicone. It's inexpensive at Sally's.

She then applied three products (I'm not sure of the order):
1. Beyond the Zone Protein Cocktail,
2. Generic Value Products Leave-in with Keratin (designed to perform like the It's a 10 leave-in with keratin), and
3. Generic Value Products Silk Remedy (designed to perform like a certain Chi product, I can't remember which but the GVP bottle should say)

However, I could have sworn that while I was seated in her chair she said something like, "Yeah, one of the products I'll be using on your hair is veeeeery expensive." I could be wrong! Maybe I simply misheard?!?? I went back and asked her by email to tell me what all was used to get my hair straightened. She mentioned only the three products above.

I don't know if this helps, but I wanted to be sure to answer your question in detail before logging off for a spell. If you need clarification or have further questions, please feel free to contact me at my blog.

Take care, lady! Your hair is pretty!


----------



## GettingKinky

Thanks @YvetteWithJoy!  I really appreciate you taking the time to write out that response (twice)

I wish I didn’t sweat. I’m going to have to try that headband and see if to works for me. I’ve tried puting my hair in tight pony tail, but my roots still revert and my hair ends up looking wiggy (pin straight hair on an inch of really puffy roots)


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

shtow said:


> Any ladies in here have a dry shampoo they can recommend?
> 
> I found switching from silk to satin scarves (too chicken to go cotton) keeps my hair from weighing down so fast, but I have yet to find a good dry shampoo.  I don't use any product in my hair other than my heat protectant serum on wash day only.



I've only tried one dry shampoo so far -- Cantu's. I am the exact opposite of a Cantu "fan" (none of their stuff works on my hair), but I do like the dry shampoo and the ACV root rinse a LOT. I originally bought the dry shampoo to help de-shine my protective style wigs. I was so glad I had it in the house the other day, though!!! My scalp started itching like CRAZY. I used a bit, but the Cantu dry shampoo did the trick, and I've hardly had any itchies since.


----------



## CurlyWhoCrux

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Hi!
> 
> I logged back in because I think I want to become a straight-and/or-stretched haired natural . . . and I have a few questions.



Your hair looks awesome! 
Also, your smile makes me so genuinely happy. Like just seeing you smile makes me smile lol.


----------



## waff

YvetteWithJoy said:


> @waff, your hair is really pretty!


Thank you! <3 I can totally relate to how easy straight hair is. I am a student and I work so I do not have much time for my hair. Straight hair is very convenient for me and it makes my life a little bit less stressful



shtow said:


> You have gorgeous hair!  I find when my edges get frizzy, the ebin edge control slicks them right back down and they look like I straightened them.   I barely have to touch the product with my brush when applying, so you only need very little.



Thank you  I will def try that out! I do use edge control sometimes, I have the one from cream of nature and it's okay but nothing spectacular. I def need to start looking for some new ones that might work better.



shtow said:


> Any ladies in here have a dry shampoo they can recommend?
> 
> I found switching from silk to satin scarves (too chicken to go cotton) keeps my hair from weighing down so fast, but I have yet to find a good dry shampoo.  I don't use any product in my hair other than my heat protectant serum on wash day only.


I use batiste dry shampoo. It's not too pricey and it comes in different scents. I hear some really good things about living proof dry shampoo. It's on the pricier side but I might end up getting next time I go to Ulta.

My trick with dry shampoo is that I use it before my roots get too oily. And I use it at night before bed, Brush it in and in the morning it looks way better then spraying it right away and heading out. It also gives a chance for the white cast to go away. I tried batiste for brunettes and it does not work the same for some reason.


----------



## waff

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Hey, lady!
> 
> The internet ate up my post to you! Aargh!
> 
> I'll try to retype it. Please excuse my typos and the bags under my eyes: It's been a long while since I've slept. I'll make up for it soon.
> 
> To answer your question, I think it's a combination of a few things:
> 
> The products that the stylist used are blocking moisture and preventing reversion like nobody's business. She said that she applied three products before blow drying . . . then applied one of those three again to flat iron. (Please see my comment below.)
> My apologies in advance for this strange-sounding bullet point, lol: I don't sweat a lot, even when I exercise really hard for a good while. I just glisten mainly. For example, today with little one at the water park, folks around me were legit sweating. I was only glistening: A very thin later of water formed on my skin and scalp, but none rolled down my face, neck, etc.
> I wear a Dri Sweat Edge Active Wear Headband that I got from Sally's, and I don't know HOW it does it, but is keeping my edges dry.
> When I exercise hard or somewhere hot, like during hours of vigorous line dancing or during kettlebell workouts, I make sure to put my hair in a high bun and wear the Dri headband. Due to this my roots DO look different than they did on Day 1, but not too visibly so, even to the close-up naked eye (please see the photo below and the photos linked).
> The only "problem" area I have so far is my nape. It's a little fuzzy. I think it would be worse if not for the Dri headband, which I place to cover my nape. Thankfully my hair is long enough to completely cover up this area, so it's not an issue.
> 
> This morning, Day 16:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Other photos taken this morning:
> https://blossomingfitnatural.files.wordpress.com/2018/06/img_20180602_225118.jpg (flat twist take down)
> https://blossomingfitnatural.files.wordpress.com/2018/06/img_20180602_102540.jpg
> https://blossomingfitnatural.files.wordpress.com/2018/06/img_20180602_102744.jpg
> 
> About the products the stylist told me she used:
> She applied Biotera Anti-frizz Intense Smoothing Conditioner and steamed that into my hair for 20 or 30 minutes. It contains silicone. It's inexpensive at Sally's.
> 
> She then applied three products (I'm not sure of the order):
> 1. Beyond the Zone Protein Cocktail,
> 2. Generic Value Products Leave-in with Keratin (designed to perform like the It's a 10 leave-in with keratin), and
> 3. Generic Value Products Silk Remedy (designed to perform like a certain Chi product, I can't remember which but the GVP bottle should say)
> 
> However, I could have sworn that while I was seated in her chair she said something like, "Yeah, one of the products I'll be using on your hair is veeeeery expensive." I could be wrong! Maybe I simply misheard?!?? I went back and asked her by email to tell me what all was used to get my hair straightened. She mentioned only the three products above.
> 
> I don't know if this helps, but I wanted to be sure to answer your question in detail before logging off for a spell. If you need clarification or have further questions, please feel free to contact me at my blog.
> 
> Take care, lady! Your hair is pretty!



You hair is holding out so well! Looking as awesome as always. Good products make the biggest difference honestly. I love your updates, keep em coming


----------



## waff

I curled my hair yesterday for the first time using the Conair curling wand:






Sorry, I am wearing all black so that doesn't help showcase well. I didn't do too bad for a beginner  I guess but I really liked it for change. I almost burned my ear though so I gotta be careful with that  I might try it again next week and If I mess up I will just wear it in a bun lol

Today my hair is washed, blowdried and ready for flat ironing tonight. I like watching TV while doing my hair to make it go by faster.


----------



## Daina

shtow said:


> Any ladies in here have a dry shampoo they can recommend?
> 
> I found switching from silk to satin scarves (too chicken to go cotton) keeps my hair from weighing down so fast, but I have yet to find a good dry shampoo.  I don't use any product in my hair other than my heat protectant serum on wash day only.



Aveda dry shampoo is awesome...it gives me an extra week of straight hair that I normally wouldn't get because after 3 weeks my scalp gets itchy. I apply to the roots all over at night and in the morning it has worked wonders! Aveda is a little pricey but good quality products.


----------



## SlimPickinz

@waff how did the curls hold up? My curls do not last when I wand curl but I will continue to try  I love the look on my natural hair.


----------



## waff

SlimPickinz said:


> @waff how did the curls hold up? My curls do not last when I wand curl but I will continue to try  I love the look on my natural hair.


They held up "okay" the next day. But to be fair I just threw my hair in a bun when I went to sleep. I am a total new bee when it comes to using wand curling iron and I am still trying to figure it out. I watched so many videos and they make it look sooo easy. In reality I am struggling to get one decent looking curl without burning my ears or scalp  Do you use any hairspray to hold the curls?


----------



## SlimPickinz

waff said:


> They held up "okay" the next day. But to be fair I just threw my hair in a bun when I went to sleep. I am a total new bee when it comes to using wand curling iron and I am still trying to figure it out. I watched so many videos and they make it look sooo easy. In reality I am struggling to get one decent looking curl without burning my ears or scalp  Do you use any hairspray to hold the curls?


Sometimes I’ll use hairspray after but it rarely makes a difference. It takes practice to hold the wand right but once you get the motion down it’s easy.


----------



## shtow

Thanks for the recs, ladies.  I’ve actually tried all of those dry shampoos but I never liked the end result if I used as directed.  My roots would look dry and poofy and the rest of my hair stringy, despite me brushing it through.  

I sprayed some dry shampoo on a non-vented paddle brush and brushed through my hair and it came out much better!  Not too dry/poofy at the root and and even result from root to end.  My hair is so finicky lol


----------



## waff

shtow said:


> Thanks for the recs, ladies.  I’ve actually tried all of those dry shampoos but I never liked the end result if I used as directed.  My roots would look dry and poofy and the rest of my hair stringy, despite me brushing it through.
> 
> I sprayed some dry shampoo on a non-vented paddle brush and brushed through my hair and it came out much better!  Not too dry/poofy at the root and and even result from root to end.  My hair is so finicky lol


That's a really good idea! I have never thought of doing that before. I will give it a try this week and see how it works


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

CurlyWhoCrux said:


> Your hair looks awesome!
> Also, your smile makes me so genuinely happy. Like just seeing you smile makes me smile lol.



Wow! That is one of the kindest things anyone has ever said to me. THANK YOU!



waff said:


> You hair is holding out so well! Looking as awesome as always. Good products make the biggest difference honestly. I love your updates, keep em coming



Thank you!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Well, I had to wash.

I reached day 21 (or 22, depending on how you count), and I asked my husband if he thought I could get another week out of it. He looked at my scalp and said, "I see flakes or dandruff or something." So I washed.

I didn't realize it, but my scalp was SUPER SORE.  I don't know, you guys. I might not be able to get 3 weeks out of every straightening.

Here are update photos:

1. Two braids installed on straight hair for an easy braid-out: 
https://blossomingfitnatural.files.wordpress.com/2018/06/img_20180603_0713021.jpg

2. The braid-out: 
a. Leaning to better show texture: https://blossomingfitnatural.files.wordpress.com/2018/06/img_20180603_071832.jpg
b. Straight ahead: https://blossomingfitnatural.files.wordpress.com/2018/06/img_20180603_071752-e1528171332879.jpg

3. Hair just before I decided to wash it. *sniffle* It was so easy when it was straight!!!
https://blossomingfitnatural.files.wordpress.com/2018/06/img_20180607_115527.jpg

4. Results of experimental wash and go (the first curly style after wearing hair straight for 3 weeks):
https://blossomingfitnatural.files.wordpress.com/2018/06/img_20180608_063932-e1528610308690.jpg

For today's wash day, I started at 7:15 PM. It's 1:06 AM and I'm under the dryer. I had to tell our oldest that I couldn't watch a TV show with him because I was still doing my hair, but that I would tomorrow. 

I guess after I let my hair finish resting (curly) this week, I will attempt to healthily straighten my hair myself. I'll try to log back in and report back.


----------



## ronnie78

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Well, I had to wash.
> 
> I reached day 21 (or 22, depending on how you count), and I asked my husband if he thought I could get another week out of it. He looked at my scalp and said, "I see flakes or dandruff or something." So I washed.
> 
> I didn't realize it, but my scalp was SUPER SORE.  I don't know, you guys. I might not be able to get 3 weeks out of every straightening.
> 
> Here are update photos:
> 
> 1. Two braids installed on straight hair for an easy braid-out:
> https://blossomingfitnatural.files.wordpress.com/2018/06/img_20180603_0713021.jpg
> 
> 2. The braid-out:
> a. Leaning to better show texture: https://blossomingfitnatural.files.wordpress.com/2018/06/img_20180603_071832.jpg
> b. Straight ahead: https://blossomingfitnatural.files.wordpress.com/2018/06/img_20180603_071752-e1528171332879.jpg
> 
> 3. Hair just before I decided to wash it. *sniffle* It was so easy when it was straight!!!
> https://blossomingfitnatural.files.wordpress.com/2018/06/img_20180607_115527.jpg
> 
> 4. Results of experimental wash and go (the first curly style after wearing hair straight for 3 weeks):
> https://blossomingfitnatural.files.wordpress.com/2018/06/img_20180608_063932-e1528610308690.jpg
> 
> For today's wash day, I started at 7:15 PM. It's 1:06 AM and I'm under the dryer. I had to tell our oldest that I couldn't watch a TV show with him because I was still doing my hair, but that I would tomorrow.
> 
> I guess after I let my hair finish resting (curly) this week, I will attempt to healthily straighten my hair myself. I'll try to log back in and report back.



Your hair still looked really good! I love the ease of straight hair too; but, I can usually  only go about 2 weeks without washing it. After about a week and a half my scalp isn’t having it!


----------



## waff

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Well, I had to wash.
> 
> I reached day 21 (or 22, depending on how you count), and I asked my husband if he thought I could get another week out of it. He looked at my scalp and said, "I see flakes or dandruff or something." So I washed.
> 
> I didn't realize it, but my scalp was SUPER SORE.  I don't know, you guys. I might not be able to get 3 weeks out of every straightening.
> 
> Here are update photos:
> 
> 1. Two braids installed on straight hair for an easy braid-out:
> https://blossomingfitnatural.files.wordpress.com/2018/06/img_20180603_0713021.jpg
> 
> 2. The braid-out:
> a. Leaning to better show texture: https://blossomingfitnatural.files.wordpress.com/2018/06/img_20180603_071832.jpg
> b. Straight ahead: https://blossomingfitnatural.files.wordpress.com/2018/06/img_20180603_071752-e1528171332879.jpg
> 
> 3. Hair just before I decided to wash it. *sniffle* It was so easy when it was straight!!!
> https://blossomingfitnatural.files.wordpress.com/2018/06/img_20180607_115527.jpg
> 
> 4. Results of experimental wash and go (the first curly style after wearing hair straight for 3 weeks):
> https://blossomingfitnatural.files.wordpress.com/2018/06/img_20180608_063932-e1528610308690.jpg
> 
> For today's wash day, I started at 7:15 PM. It's 1:06 AM and I'm under the dryer. I had to tell our oldest that I couldn't watch a TV show with him because I was still doing my hair, but that I would tomorrow.
> 
> I guess after I let my hair finish resting (curly) this week, I will attempt to healthily straighten my hair myself. I'll try to log back in and report back.


Your hair looked pretty good in both states straight or curly! I totally feel you in the scalp department. My scalp does not play, after a week it needs to be washed period or I will suffering the severe consequences


----------



## BeautifulRoots

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Well, I had to wash.
> 
> I reached day 21 (or 22, depending on how you count), and I asked my husband if he thought I could get another week out of it. He looked at my scalp and said, "I see flakes or dandruff or something." So I washed.
> 
> I didn't realize it, but my scalp was SUPER SORE.  I don't know, you guys. I might not be able to get 3 weeks out of every straightening.
> 
> Here are update photos:
> 
> 1. Two braids installed on straight hair for an easy braid-out:
> https://blossomingfitnatural.files.wordpress.com/2018/06/img_20180603_0713021.jpg
> 
> 2. The braid-out:
> a. Leaning to better show texture: https://blossomingfitnatural.files.wordpress.com/2018/06/img_20180603_071832.jpg
> b. Straight ahead: https://blossomingfitnatural.files.wordpress.com/2018/06/img_20180603_071752-e1528171332879.jpg
> 
> 3. Hair just before I decided to wash it. *sniffle* It was so easy when it was straight!!!
> https://blossomingfitnatural.files.wordpress.com/2018/06/img_20180607_115527.jpg
> 
> 4. Results of experimental wash and go (the first curly style after wearing hair straight for 3 weeks):
> https://blossomingfitnatural.files.wordpress.com/2018/06/img_20180608_063932-e1528610308690.jpg
> 
> For today's wash day, I started at 7:15 PM. It's 1:06 AM and I'm under the dryer. I had to tell our oldest that I couldn't watch a TV show with him because I was still doing my hair, but that I would tomorrow.
> 
> I guess after I let my hair finish resting (curly) this week, I will attempt to healthily straighten my hair myself. I'll try to log back in and report back.



You and your hair is so pretty! It looks really good, surprising that those pics were 3 weeks in.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

ronnie78 said:


> Your hair still looked really good! I love the ease of straight hair too; but, I can usually  only go about 2 weeks without washing it. After about a week and a half my scalp isn’t having it!





waff said:


> Your hair looked pretty good in both states straight or curly! I totally feel you in the scalp department. My scalp does not play, after a week it needs to be washed period or I will suffering the severe consequences





BeautifulRoots said:


> You and your hair is so pretty! It looks really good, surprising that those pics were 3 weeks in.



Thank you so much!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

I've prepped my hair for straightening in the next 1-3 days. I'm using SistaWithRealHair's method of wrapping my hair in satin strips. I'll update when I have one.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

I just finished straightening. Here are pictures of the results and process:

https://blossomingfitnatural.files.wordpress.com/2018/06/img_20180621_194904.jpg

https://blossomingfitnatural.files.wordpress.com/2018/06/img_20180621_194946.jpg

https://blossomingfitnatural.files.wordpress.com/2018/06/img_20180621_165007.jpg

https://blossomingfitnatural.files.wordpress.com/2018/06/img_20180621_181220.jpg

https://blossomingfitnatural.files.wordpress.com/2018/06/img_20180621_181338.jpg

https://blossomingfitnatural.files.wordpress.com/2018/06/img_20180621_194847.jpg

Details:

I started out with hair stretched via SistaWithRealHair's satin strip banding method. I brushed Tresemme Heat Tamer through each section. Then I used the Ion Steam Pro Brush on 375. I then went over it with a flat iron on 375.

I sustained a little damage. I'm not sure if the benefits will outweigh the costs. Also, I don't know how humidity resistant this will be. If the humidity tomorrow is a problem, I'll add another product next time (something humidity blocking,).

Overall, I am happy with the results.


----------



## Daina

YvetteWithJoy said:


> I just finished straightening. Here are pictures of the results and process:
> 
> https://blossomingfitnatural.files.wordpress.com/2018/06/img_20180621_194904.jpg
> 
> https://blossomingfitnatural.files.wordpress.com/2018/06/img_20180621_194946.jpg
> 
> https://blossomingfitnatural.files.wordpress.com/2018/06/img_20180621_165007.jpg
> 
> https://blossomingfitnatural.files.wordpress.com/2018/06/img_20180621_181220.jpg
> 
> https://blossomingfitnatural.files.wordpress.com/2018/06/img_20180621_181338.jpg
> 
> https://blossomingfitnatural.files.wordpress.com/2018/06/img_20180621_194847.jpg
> 
> Details:
> 
> I started out with hair stretched via SistaWithRealHair's satin strip banding method. I brushed Tresemme Heat Tamer through each section. Then I used the Ion Steam Pro Brush on 375. I then went over it with a flat iron on 375.
> 
> I sustained a little damage. I'm not sure if the benefits will outweigh the costs. Also, I don't know how humidity resistant this will be. If the humidity tomorrow is a problem, I'll add another product next time (something humidity blocking,).
> 
> Overall, I am happy with the results.



Looks good, how do you know you sustained damage? Also I have the Ion Pro and used it once. I like the Revlon brush so much better.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Daina said:


> Looks good, how do you know you sustained damage? Also I have the Ion Pro and used it once. I like the Revlon brush so much better.



Thanks! I've been loving your hair progress. 

I had some tiny hair in the sink and more than I'd like in my brushes. I should have been a little more specific: I meant damage as in breakage.

Aside:
I doubt I have heat damage, but sadly, I'm too tired of struggling with the time sink of natural hair to be too worried about heat damage. I'm usually in a low hanging ponytail puff that would conceal most heat damage. So trying to master straightening is worth the small risk to me, right now. If I get heat damage that ruins natural styling, I'll just relax it all and go natural again later.

About the ion steam pro:
I was afraid to use it on 410 because I read a scientific article about hair and temperature. If I had used 410 or higher, it would have gotten my hair super sleek, no flat iron needed. I love that thing. It has my hair feeling amazing.

About the Revlon:
I have something similar but better. I might try it next time instead of SistaWithRealHair's satin strip method. It is the reason for my damage, in my opinion. My hair didn't get as straight as hers did, and it took me a hot second to adjust and work it out.


----------



## Daina

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Thanks! I've been loving your hair progress.
> 
> I had some tiny hair in the sink and more than I'd like in my brushes. I should have been a little more specific: I meant damage as in breakage.
> 
> Aside:
> I doubt I have heat damage, but sadly, I'm too tired of struggling with the time sink of natural hair to be too worried about heat damage. I'm usually in a low hanging ponytail puff that would conceal most heat damage. So trying to master straightening is worth the small risk to me, right now. If I get heat damage that ruins natural styling, I'll just relax it all and go natural again later.
> 
> About the ion steam pro:
> I was afraid to use it on 410 because I read a scientific article about hair and temperature. If I had used 410 or higher, it would have gotten my hair super sleek, no flat iron needed. I love that thing. It has my hair feeling amazing.
> 
> About the Revlon:
> I have something similar but better. I might try it next time instead of SistaWithRealHair's satin strip method. It is the reason for my damage, in my opinion. My hair didn't get as straight as hers did, and it took me a hot second to adjust and work it out.



Ok makes sense on the  breakage. Even though I have thick hair, I didn't like how my hair went through the Ion Pro. I gave it to my sister for her clients.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Daina said:


> Ok makes sense on the  breakage. Even though I have thick hair, I didn't like how my hair went through the Ion Pro. I gave it to my sister for her clients.



That makes sense.

I'm going to stay open to yours and others suggestions, because I'm new to straightening. I really appreciate your comments.

I think I've got the steam pro mastered. It seems so gentle and nondamaging now that I've practiced with it.

My issue seems to be the banding method. I had a lot of knots! Removing them caused some breakage. I'm crossing my fingers that if I don't band next time, breakage should be greatly reduced.

However, at some point, I will try the process without the ion steam pro and compare breakage.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Ladies, what is the healthiest flat iron I can buy? Thanks!


----------



## Prettymetty

My hair is reverting too quickly this summer. I'm currently washing twice a week and by day 2 or 3 my roots are crinkly. I'll use smaller sections today, and make sure I do a really good blowout. I'm gonna switch up my heat protectant too. I'll use the Chi cream that promises to last through 5 washes.

We'll see...


----------



## shtow

Yup, I’m never letting my babyliss go. Had floor seats to the On The Run II concert and my hair stayed pretty straight.  I love that flat iron.


----------



## SlimPickinz

I just got this CHI handle-less blow dryer and I love it. It's currently on sale at JCP. I have BSL hair at the moment and it took me 15 minutes to blow dry my hair. With my regular blow dryer it takes about 45 minutes.

I added the link for JCP. It's not an ad link like the site has been using as of recent.


----------



## MilkChocolateOne

SlimPickinz said:


> I just got this CHI handle-less blow dryer and I love it. It's currently on sale at JCP. I have BSL hair at the moment and it took me 15 minutes to blow dry my hair. With my regular blow dryer it takes about 45 minutes.
> 
> I added the link for JCP. It's not an ad link like the site has been using as of recent.




Thank you, I ‘ve been waiting for this to go on sale.


----------



## SlimPickinz

MilkChocolateOne said:


> Thank you, I ‘ve been waiting for this to go on sale.


I paid $150 for mine so im lightweight pissed but I had to share the love. It's really a great blowdryer.


----------



## shtow

SlimPickinz said:


> I just got this CHI handle-less blow dryer and I love it. It's currently on sale at JCP. I have BSL hair at the moment and it took me 15 minutes to blow dry my hair. With my regular blow dryer it takes about 45 minutes.
> 
> I added the link for JCP. It's not an ad link like the site has been using as of recent.



Thanks for sharing!  Did you use the comb attachment and if so does it lock in place or just pop on?


----------



## SlimPickinz

shtow said:


> Thanks for sharing!  Did you use the comb attachment and if so does it lock in place or just pop on?


Pops on. It stayed in place but I’m sure over time Ill have to buy a new attachment. I used the comb attachment.


----------



## shtow

SlimPickinz said:


> Pops on. It stayed in place but I’m sure over time Ill have to buy a new attachment. I used the comb attachment.


Thanks!


----------



## Prettymetty

I put my hair in a few big bantu knots with argan oil on the ends. I'm trying to be wavy tomorrow...


----------



## Dee-Licious

SlimPickinz said:


> I just got this CHI handle-less blow dryer and I love it. It's currently on sale at JCP. I have BSL hair at the moment and it took me 15 minutes to blow dry my hair. With my regular blow dryer it takes about 45 minutes.
> 
> I added the link for JCP. It's not an ad link like the site has been using as of recent.


I haven’t even heard of this. What makes is so much better to you?
Why do you think your dry time was shorter?


----------



## SlimPickinz

Dee-Licious said:


> I haven’t even heard of this. What makes is so much better to you?
> Why do you think your dry time was shorter?


I don’t need both hands to blow dry since I don’t need to use my denman. I can get through my sections quicker. I don’t have to maneuver the handle in the right position for the nozzle to be pointed correctly. 

This is my second handle-less dryer. I used the Kiss one but that one was super cheap and broke within the first few months of owning.


----------



## Dee-Licious

SlimPickinz said:


> I don’t need both hands to blow dry since I don’t need to use my denman. I can get through my sections quicker. I don’t have to maneuver the handle in the right position for the nozzle to be pointed correctly.
> 
> This is my second handle-less dryer. I used the Kiss one but that one was super cheap and broke within the first few months of owning.


Thanks for the review. 

I’ve had my Sedu blow dryer for 9 years at least. I have the Willie Morrow comb attachment on it.


----------



## RossBoss

shtow said:


> Yup, I’m never letting my babyliss go. Had floor seats to the On The Run II concert and my hair stayed pretty straight.  I love that flat iron.



I looked this up and researched it and I think this is the flat iron I'll be going with. I will be rollersetting my hair in the fall and winter and will need a flat iron to smooth out the curls after removing the rollers. Thanks!


----------



## Dee-Licious

SlimPickinz said:


> I don’t need both hands to blow dry since I don’t need to use my denman. I can get through my sections quicker. I don’t have to maneuver the handle in the right position for the nozzle to be pointed correctly.
> 
> This is my second handle-less dryer. I used the Kiss one but that one was super cheap and broke within the first few months of owning.


Does it get hot to your hands? When I hold my Sedu dryer by the nozzle I can't do it for long due to the heat. (I do know it's not made for that )


----------



## Dee-Licious

I'm more of a stretched natural than a straight natural since I've been staying away from heat lately. Complete shrinkage leads to problems for me, but I have to straighten this weekend and that darn Chi dryer is tempting me. Sighhh.... I need to resist.


----------



## SlimPickinz

Dee-Licious said:


> Does it get hot to your hands? When I hold my Sedu dryer by the nozzle I can't do it for long due to the heat. (I do know it's not made for that )


Nope. The tips of the comb attachment get hot but that happens to all dryers.


----------



## RossBoss

In the fall and winter, I'm going to rollerset then after it dries take out the rollers then bump it with the flat iron at maybe 300 degrees to smooth it out. I will alternate between this and a wig.


----------



## Dee-Licious

RossBoss said:


> In the fall and winter, I'm going to rollerset then after it dries take out the rollers then bump it with the flat iron at maybe 300 degrees to smooth it out. I will alternate between this and a wig.


I'm thinking for when I need to straighten this weekend to roll on my tension rollers and then flatiron to at least eliminate the blowdry step.


----------



## Prettymetty

Straight hair natural checking in...
I'm currently under the dryer with Kerastase Chroma Riche mask (for color). I got balayage a few weeks ago. Just gotta baby these ends, cuz the heat don't stop lol


----------



## KidneyBean86

I'm thinking of becoming a straight hair natural. For some reason when I wear my hair straight, I'm able to retain more length(mainly because my hair likes to tangle within itself). I'm subbing to this thread so I can pick up tips


----------



## I Am So Blessed

KidneyBean86 said:


> I'm thinking of becoming a straight hair natural. For some reason when I wear my hair straight, I'm able to retain more length(mainly because my hair likes to tangle within itself). I'm subbing to this thread so I can pick up tips


Me too yo! I need pointers. My WL hair is a bit much these days. Where is my blow dryer that I ordered??! It was suppose to arrive today. I will not flat iron (I don't own one and don't plan to). I need to stretch this hair pronto. I need less detangling in my life.


----------



## RossBoss

In a couple of weeks, it will be time to get my hair straight so that I can trim my ends. I went natural last summer so it's been a little over a year and I want to get rid of any split ends. I plan to trim once per year. Nervous about it because I do not want lose my curl pattern even though I will be using heat protectant and low heat.


----------



## Daina

Straightened my hair today and finally used my new 1" ceramic EAPheat flat iron. The max temp is 450 and I believe the lowest is 300. I typically stay between 370 and 380. Today I used 380. I am currently under the dryer after I wrapped it and put a clear plastic cap on. I didn't have any saran wrap in the house but I remember one of the ladies here saying a plastic cap works just as well. Will let you know how that turns out, staying under the dryer for 15 minutes. Prayerfully I can maintain my straight hair for a month. I've only straightened it twice this year. It was definitely time because I needed a trim. About 75 percent of the back of my hair is grazing HL. The "V" portion is all HL, the sides and the front are shorter between MBL and WL. Going to maintain the back at HL and let the rest catch up. Will try to get a good pic when hubby comes home.

Really love the EAPheat flat iron. It heats up in under 20 seconds. The plates just glide over the hair! I used 2 different heat protectants so I will know in a month how well my hair reverts. Definitely worth the investment!


----------



## Prettymetty

Congrats @Daina !! Can't wait to see pics


----------



## Bun Mistress

I straightened my hair yoday it was unexpected. I was suddenly tired of the braids and took then down lasy night then my hairbwas in desperate need of a dc. I am out of practice and I cant remember what I used to use when I would straighten ..i used my curly products and my hair seems a bit dull becausr of it ..also I should have detangled as I straightened for a better look but its not too bad .. I am at mbl ..which is amazing consider I have not taken good care of my hair this year .


----------



## shtow

Soooo last month I big chopped after transitioning a year and 9 months.  

My hair grew sooooo much after having my baby.  I went from bsl to midback length quickly prior to my big chop.  I think it’s because of all the iron I had to take (prenatals did nothing for my hair/nails but iron made them both grow quickly).  I’d also been doing garlic treatments to avoid any postpartum shedding and it’s worked.  Post big chop my longest layer is apl I think? I attached a pic.

After playing around with natural styles the past few weeks - wash and goes, dry and goes, braidouts, etc, I miss my straight hair!  It’s so much easier doing my hair once every 3-4 weeks with a baby and only taking a minute to unwrap my hair when going out.  More power to the curly girls but whew curly life is a lot of work!

My flat iron is calling and I’m about to answer lol 

-end rant-


----------



## Taleah2009

shtow said:


> Soooo last month I big chopped after transitioning a year and 9 months.
> 
> My hair grew sooooo much after having my baby.  I went from bsl to midback length quickly prior to my big chop.  I think it’s because of all the iron I had to take (prenatals did nothing for my hair/nails but iron made them both grow quickly).  I’d also been doing garlic treatments to avoid any postpartum shedding and it’s worked.  Post big chop my longest layer is apl I think? I attached a pic.
> 
> After playing around with natural styles the past few weeks - wash and goes, dry and goes, braidouts, etc, I miss my straight hair!  It’s so much easier doing my hair once every 3-4 weeks with a baby and only taking a minute to unwrap my hair when going out.  More power to the curly girls but whew curly life is a lot of work!
> 
> My flat iron is calling and I’m about to answer lol
> 
> -end rant-



Gorgeous head of hair!


----------



## shtow

Taleah2009 said:


> Gorgeous head of hair!


Thank you!!


----------



## Bun Mistress

ok second time straightening with Aveda Natural Straight tonight.  I am DC'ing right with with their mask I added in some damage remedy and Sabino moisture block (first time using).  

Leave in with Aveda Damage remedy (I have been using this for years) and Aveda Naturally straight and the smooth infusion with a little more Sabino Moisture block.

70% of my hair is straighten then I put the kids to bed and made some Pork Kimchi bun.  I know real extra.  

I like the result.  I don't know if this is keeping the frizz away yet or making my hair straighter.  I will check back in 3 more washes to let you all know.


----------



## shtow

My first press since going natural!  I’ve taken some of the lessons I learned during my transition and I think I perfected my regimen.  I’m loving the layers and how much healthier my hair feels now. 

What I did:

Washed and conditioned. Put hair in a regular degular towel to soak up as much moisture as possible.

Combed through hair with sabino moisture block.

Blow dried with comb attachment.  I like the gold and hot one because the attachment locks in so no flying off plus I stocked up on multiple replacement attachments for when needed.

Flat ironed with the babyliss on 430 using the brush chase method with the attached brush.   The brush made the biggest difference in getting my hair and ends straight, you get great tension with it depending on how hard you squeeze.


----------



## Prettymetty

shtow said:


> My first press since going natural!  I’ve taken some of the lessons I learned during my transition and I think I perfected my regimen.  I’m loving the layers and how much healthier my hair feels now.
> 
> What I did:
> 
> Washed and conditioned. Put hair in a regular degular towel to soak up as much moisture as possible.
> 
> Combed through hair with sabino moisture block.
> 
> Blow dried with comb attachment.  I like the gold and hot one because the attachment locks in so no flying off plus I stocked up on multiple replacement attachments for when needed.
> 
> Flat ironed with the babyliss on 430 using the brush chase method with the attached brush.   The brush made the biggest difference in getting my hair and ends straight, you get great tension with it depending on how hard you squeeze.
> 
> View attachment 437113 View attachment 437115 View attachment 437117 View attachment 437119 View attachment 437121 View attachment 437123


Dang girl. Your hair is fire!! How long have you been natural? Are those highlights?


----------



## Daina

shtow said:


> My first press since going natural!  I’ve taken some of the lessons I learned during my transition and I think I perfected my regimen.  I’m loving the layers and how much healthier my hair feels now.
> 
> What I did:
> 
> Washed and conditioned. Put hair in a regular degular towel to soak up as much moisture as possible.
> 
> Combed through hair with sabino moisture block.
> 
> Blow dried with comb attachment.  I like the gold and hot one because the attachment locks in so no flying off plus I stocked up on multiple replacement attachments for when needed.
> 
> Flat ironed with the babyliss on 430 using the brush chase method with the attached brush.   The brush made the biggest difference in getting my hair and ends straight, you get great tension with it depending on how hard you squeeze.
> 
> View attachment 437113 View attachment 437115 View attachment 437117 View attachment 437119 View attachment 437121 View attachment 437123



Great job, it looks really pretty and the face framing layers are nice!


----------



## shtow

Prettymetty said:


> Dang girl. Your hair is fire!! How long have you been natural? Are those highlights?


Thank you!!!  I transitioned for a year and 9 months and just went natural 3 weeks ago.  I was born with 2 blonde streaks in my hair.


----------



## shtow

Daina said:


> Great job, it looks really pretty and the face framing layers are nice!



Thanks!


----------



## MzRhonda

shtow said:


> My first press since going natural!  I’ve taken some of the lessons I learned during my transition and I think I perfected my regimen.  I’m loving the layers and how much healthier my hair feels now.
> 
> What I did:
> 
> Washed and conditioned. Put hair in a regular degular towel to soak up as much moisture as possible.
> 
> Combed through hair with sabino moisture block.
> 
> Blow dried with comb attachment.  I like the gold and hot one because the attachment locks in so no flying off plus I stocked up on multiple replacement attachments for when needed.
> 
> Flat ironed with the babyliss on 430 using the brush chase method with the attached brush.   The brush made the biggest difference in getting my hair and ends straight, you get great tension with it depending on how hard you squeeze.
> 
> View attachment 437113 View attachment 437115 View attachment 437117 View attachment 437119 View attachment 437121 View attachment 437123


Gorgeous....nice job!


----------



## lavaflow99

I shouldn't have come into this thread.    Been natural for a 13 months now and after reading a few post and seeing the lovely pics, I now want to straighten my hair.


----------



## shtow

MzRhonda said:


> Gorgeous....nice job!


Thank you!


----------



## klsjackson

I am thinking of transitioning to natural and I was wondering if anyone was successful with transitioning without having to do a big chop?


----------



## shtow

klsjackson said:


> I am thinking of transitioning to natural and I was wondering if anyone was successful with transitioning without having to do a big chop?


 I transitioned by accident.  I always wore my relaxed hair flat ironed and once I bought a babyliss, I was able to get my new growth as straight as my relaxed hair so I just keep going and before I knew it, I hadnt had a touch up in 8 months. 

I ended up chopping after a year and 9 months but I honestly could have went as long as I needed to.  I had no breakage at the line of demarcation.  I was just ready to try some “natural styles” with my curly hair and after chopping that was short lived before going back to my flat iron lol.  

When I chopped I went from mbl to apl but I def could have lasted longer transitioning than the year and 9 months with no problem.  The heat styling made it easy although I obviously wouldn’t advocate someone heat train if they plan to do styles like wash and goes when they go natural.


----------



## lavaflow99

klsjackson said:


> I am thinking of transitioning to natural and I was wondering if anyone was successful with transitioning without having to do a big chop?



I think it can be done if you are good with a long transition.  I transitioned for 2 years 8 months and by the time I decided to trim my remaining relaxed ends there wasn't much left.  LOL.  I took a picture of the trimmed ends.  I'll see if I can attach it.


----------



## klsjackson

lavaflow99 said:


> I think it can be done if you are good with a long transition.  I transitioned for 2 years 8 months and by the time I decided to trim my remaining relaxed ends there wasn't much left.  LOL.  I took a picture of the trimmed ends.  I'll see if I can attach it.


I’m dealing with severe anemia and I can’t find a decent stylist right now. So until I can get my anemia under control and find a stylist I trust I will no longer self relax. I did some major damage with this last touch up. This is the second time in 2 years and I can’t go through this again.


----------



## Daina

klsjackson said:


> I am thinking of transitioning to natural and I was wondering if anyone was successful with transitioning without having to do a big chop?





klsjackson said:


> I’m dealing with severe anemia and I can’t find a decent stylist right now. So until I can get my anemia under control and find a stylist I trust I will no longer self relax. I did some major damage with this last touch up. This is the second time in 2 years and I can’t go through this again.



It can definitely be done but I think you should make sure that's what you really want to do. Given your last statement about waiting till you find a good stylist and getting your anemia under control before relaxing again doesn't sound like your completely ready? I never big chopped, big chopping just wasn't for me. I had MBL hair when I decided to transition over 10 years ago. At the time didn't know it had a name, I just didn't want to relax anymore. Took me about 3 years to do it. As someone mentioned above, you'll need to decide what type of natural you want to be? Initially I was a straight haired natural for the first 7 years. I wore my hair curly sometime but predominantly straight. It wasn't until 3 years ago I switched that around and decided to where my hair curly most of the time and only straighten 3 or 4 times a year. Either way has worked for me. 

Are you used to stretching your relaxers? If so maybe start there first. Even when I did relax and only did it 2 - 3 times a year so I knew how my hair behaved. I was familiar with what to do to keep breakage at bay etc.. Depending on how frequently you gave yourself touch-ups try adding another 2 weeks to your stretch to see how long you can go. I read some of your other posts in the relaxed thread and getting the anemia under control is key. I am anemic and struggled for years not understanding why I just didn't feel good. Also it was the major cause of my hair thinning. Once I finally got on a consistent iron regimen I felt like a new person. Focus on resolving that and minimize your hair focus(not neglect but simplify your routine, stretch and find easy repeatable styles that can work for you if you decide to transition). I would give myself at least 6 months before deciding. Hope this helps!


----------



## klsjackson

Daina said:


> It can definitely be done but I think you should make sure that's what you really want to do. Given your last statement about waiting till you find a good stylist and getting your anemia under control before relaxing again doesn't sound like your completely ready? I never big chopped, big chopping just wasn't for me. I had MBL hair when I decided to transition over 10 years ago. At the time didn't know it had a name, I just didn't want to relax anymore. Took me about 3 years to do it. As someone mentioned above, you'll need to decide what type of natural you want to be? Initially I was a straight haired natural for the first 7 years. I wore my hair curly sometime but predominantly straight. It wasn't until 3 years ago I switched that around and decided to where my hair curly most of the time and only straighten 3 or 4 times a year. Either way has worked for me.
> 
> Are you used to stretching your relaxers? If so maybe start there first. Even when I did relax and only did it 2 - 3 times a year so I knew how my hair behaved. I was familiar with what to do to keep breakage at bay etc.. Depending on how frequently you gave yourself touch-ups try adding another 2 weeks to your stretch to see how long you can go. I read some of your other posts in the relaxed thread and getting the anemia under control is key. I am anemic and struggled for years not understanding why I just didn't feel good. Also it was the major cause of my hair thinning. Once I finally got on a consistent iron regimen I felt like a new person. Focus on resolving that and minimize your hair focus(not neglect but simplify your routine, stretch and find easy repeatable styles that can work for you if you decide to transition). I would give myself at least 6 months before deciding. Hope this helps!


Yes this is great advice. I plan to just take a break right now. No more chemicals and limiting heat to twice a month. I am drying my hair under a hooded dryer and then curling with marcel irons to achieve straight hair. The next week, I just dampen my hair and pin curl to achieve a rollerset look. So that is working for now. I plan to see how this works until the end of March and then go from there. I do have an appointment with my doctor to check my iron and blood levels. I have been taking all of my meds and vitamins on a routine basis for the past month. I am praying that my anemia is getting better. 

I had been stretching my relaxers for 12 to 16 weeks. I was not using heat at all other than the hooded dryer and I would roller set and wrap for straight styles. This is one reason I was so frustrated with my hair. I could not understand the breakage and shedding but I have come to realize that it is my anemia. Getting this under control is my main focus. I had been having severe headaches some lasting days, chronically fatigued and a myriad of other symptoms but I just kept putting it off, but we look at things differently when it begins to effect our hair, LOL. 

Thanks for your advice and input.


----------



## Daina

klsjackson said:


> Yes this is great advice. I plan to just take a break right now. No more chemicals and limiting heat to twice a month. I am drying my hair under a hooded dryer and then curling with marcel irons to achieve straight hair. The next week, I just dampen my hair and pin curl to achieve a rollerset look. So that is working for now. I plan to see how this works until the end of March and then go from there. I do have an appointment with my doctor to check my iron and blood levels. I have been taking all of my meds and vitamins on a routine basis for the past month. I am praying that my anemia is getting better.
> 
> I had been stretching my relaxers for 12 to 16 weeks. I was not using heat at all other than the hooded dryer and I would roller set and wrap for straight styles. This is one reason I was so frustrated with my hair. I could not understand the breakage and shedding but I have come to realize that it is my anemia. Getting this under control is my main focus. I had been having severe headaches some lasting days, chronically fatigued and a myriad of other symptoms but I just kept putting it off, but we look at things differently when it begins to effect our hair, LOL.
> 
> Thanks for your advice and input.



Yes those are exactly the symptoms I had and still get sometimes if I've gotten lax on my meds or my period is due. I was so miserable and like you kept putting it off. I pray you start to feel better soon and your hair plan sounds like a good one! Keep us posted.


----------



## Rocky91

@shtow i’ve always been a fan of your hair, so thick and pretty.  will you be wearing it straight primarily?


----------



## shtow

Rocky91 said:


> @shtow i’ve always been a fan of your hair, so thick and pretty.  will you be wearing it straight primarily?


 awwww, thanks luv  .  Yup I plan to mainly wear it straight since it’s so much easier.


----------



## klsjackson

How frequently do you ladies blow dry and flat iron your natural hair?


----------



## Aggie

klsjackson said:


> How frequently do you ladies blow dry and flat iron your natural hair?


I do maybe once, sometimes twice a year. I have not yet for the year and probably won't anymore this year. The last time I straightened my hair I believe was last year June so this challenge definitely does NOT suit me at the moment .


----------



## janaq2003

My almost 12 yo dd wants tonbe a straight haired natural


----------



## Alma Petra

shtow said:


> My first press since going natural!  I’ve taken some of the lessons I learned during my transition and I think I perfected my regimen.  I’m loving the layers and how much healthier my hair feels now.
> 
> What I did:
> 
> Washed and conditioned. Put hair in a regular degular towel to soak up as much moisture as possible.
> 
> Combed through hair with sabino moisture block.
> 
> Blow dried with comb attachment.  I like the gold and hot one because the attachment locks in so no flying off plus I stocked up on multiple replacement attachments for when needed.
> 
> Flat ironed with the babyliss on 430 using the brush chase method with the attached brush.   The brush made the biggest difference in getting my hair and ends straight, you get great tension with it depending on how hard you squeeze.
> 
> View attachment 437113 View attachment 437115 View attachment 437117 View attachment 437119 View attachment 437121 View attachment 437123


OMG! Your results are amazing!


----------



## intellectualuva

Im going to become a straighhaired natural for a while. Curious about how my hair would do with sabino moisture block, but cant find any that's not outrageous in price. 30 for 3oz?? 

Any substitutes for sabino moisture block?


----------



## Babysaffy

Hi all. It's been a long time since I posted in the hair forums but this is one of my very few bookmarked threads that I get email alerts for and I've been loving your updates and pics. 

I finally gathered the energy and motivation to wash, blow dry and straighten yesterday for first time in about 2 years and first time since I cut off my remaining relaxed ends in August 2017 and became fully natural.  It took me hours to do it working around dealing with my kids started between so I started washing around 1pm and finished straightening just after 10pm  

I used an old anti reversion and anti humidity shampoo I found in the bathroom and used a cheap deep conditioner then a heat protection serum I've had locked away untouched for years  and leave in before blow drying and added some coconut oil after straightening then put it all in one braid for bed, wrapping in a satin scarf. 

This is three years and 3 months of growth. I last relaxed just before my wedding in October 2015!

 I have work a Christmas party tomorrow so I'm hoping it won't frizz up! I've enjoyed it for a few hours and sent a ton of excited pics to my friends but I'm going to braid back up and put the scarf on as I'm paranoid about it puffing  

Bracing myself for the "Is that your hair??" questions at work tomorrow but will try not to get frustrated or sarcastic- used to get it all the time in my relaxed hair days so it's been a while! 

Ok I'm feeling myself too much now right!? haha here are the pics:

   

 For some reason it would only let me upload the pics as screenshots not the jpegs directly.


----------



## Babysaffy

For reference this is my natural hair back in March when I attempted a wash and go. Before and after it shrank lol. 

 I usually wear my hair tied back.  Have never worn it all left out and down natural yet. Will experiment next summer please God.


----------



## Daina

klsjackson said:


> How frequently do you ladies blow dry and flat iron your natural hair?



I typically straighten 2-3 times per year. This year was 3, March/June/October I think. I typically keep it straight for 4 weeks when I do flat iron.


----------



## GettingKinky

Do any of you ladies do keratin treatments or amino acid treatments! I want to find something that will let me have straight hair and still workout. Whenever I workout my roots revert and I look like I’m wearing a bad wig.


----------



## Prettymetty

GettingKinky said:


> Do any of you ladies do keratin treatments or amino acid treatments! I want to find something that will let me have straight hair and still workout. Whenever I workout my roots revert and I look like I’m wearing a bad wig.


I do. I've used Uncurly and OK Keratin. I just bought Keragen and I'll try it when I get some free time.


----------



## GettingKinky

Prettymetty said:


> I do. I've used Uncurly and OK Keratin. I just bought Keragen and I'll try it when I get some free time.



I have so many questions. 
How many times have you done treatments?
Have you noticed any heat damage?
Have you noticed any changes to your hair over time?
Does your hair stay straight when you sweat? Does your hair revert once it wears off? 
What does your hair look like if you air dry?
How long does it take you to blow dry and straighten on wash day?

I’m so interested in trying this, but I’m also really nervous. It sounds too good to be true.


----------



## Prettymetty

GettingKinky said:


> I have so many questions.
> How many times have you done treatments?
> Have you noticed any heat damage?
> Have you noticed any changes to your hair over time?
> Does your hair stay straight when you sweat? Does your hair revert once it wears off?
> What does your hair look like if you air dry?
> How long does it take you to blow dry and straighten on wash day?
> 
> I’m so interested in trying this, but I’m also really nervous. It sounds too good to be true.


I’ve done about 10 treatments over a 2 year period.
No heat damage. Curl pattern is still in tact, just easier to comb. When wet it stretches out more if that makes sense.
When the treatment is new, nothing can revert your hair. Not even a misty day... that wears off after a month or so though.
If I air dry, my hair is big and voluminous like cotton candy. It looks like a blowout. Just detangle and it will dry however you style it (banded, braided, twisted, etc.)
I like to dc for 20 minutes under the dryer so the wash part takes 30 minutes. I can blow dry and straighten in about an hour.


----------



## GettingKinky

Thanks @Prettymetty

I’m going to give wash n gos one last try. If that doesn’t work for me, I’m going to try one of these treatments. Or see if I can get my stylist to do it for me. I’m not very good with a flat iron.  Especially near my roots.


----------



## ckisland

So I've noticed that I can't glide my fingers or a comb through my hair. Right after I flatironed it, getting a comb through was a challenge even though my hair looked straight (but not silky straight). 
I know that my ends are rough, but the resistance is starting much higher up. What does that mean?


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

ckisland said:


> So I've noticed that I can't glide my fingers or a comb through my hair. Right after I flatironed it, getting a comb through was a challenge even though my hair looked straight (but not silky straight).
> I know that my ends are rough, but the resistance is starting much higher up. What does that mean?



Perhaps you may need products/ingredients (from start to finish) on wash day with the focus of smoothing the hair. What was your process?


----------



## ckisland

ElevatedEnergy said:


> Perhaps you may need products/ingredients (from start to finish) on wash day with the focus of smoothing the hair. What was your process?


First I did a thorough detangling using Aussie Moist and some left over Pantene condish. I shampooed with Pantene Smooth and dc'd with Nexus Keratin and Black rice mask. I lightly sprayed on ORS heat protectant to each of my 4 sections. Then I blowdried with a brush (my hair was surprisingly soft and straightish at this point). Then I flatironed and did the chase method with my denman. I did 2 passes per section.
Maybe my hair is rough because I haven't used commercial products in over 8 weeks? I've also been exclusively wearing wash n'gos for the past month.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

ckisland said:


> First I did a thorough detangling using Aussie Moist and some left over Pantene condish. I shampooed with Pantene Smooth and dc'd with Nexus Keratin and Black rice mask. I lightly sprayed on ORS heat protectant to each of my 4 sections. Then I blowdried with a brush (my hair was surprisingly soft and straightish at this point). Then I flatironed and did the chase method with my denman. I did 2 passes per section.
> *Maybe my hair is rough because I haven't used commercial products in over 8 weeks?* I've also been exclusively wearing wash n'gos for the past month.



That's a possibility. Natural & DIY is great, but I remember when I was all DIY using tons of herbs/clays/ACV/AVJ/Ayurvedic powders/Coconut milk etc....my hair eventually start feeling rough & highly static. Like the cuticles would never just lay down for the hair to feel smooth. Once I added in an actual conditioner back to the mix, it did get better.

Maybe next time you plan on straightening, a few washes beforehand start adding conditioner to your hair to accompany your natural/DIY mixtures. 

For now since, your hair is already straight....you may do good to add something heavy with alot of fat in it. (Shea butter or even mango butter would be great if you prefer something lighter than Shea). Put it all over, pull your hair in a bun to let it soak in for a day or two, then try again to get a comb through it. I prefer my TEK wooden brush when my hair is straight over a comb. The bristles are very forgiving and glide with the hair as you use it. 

Good luck Sis!


----------



## syrk

I flat ironed my hair for the first time since Oct 2017 last weekend.  I thought that by staying away from heat and the manipulation of blowdrying that my hair would flourish and I'd retain so much length.  So I didn't touch a flat iron for over a year and cut off all of my heat damaged ends only to learn that wearing my 4b hair out just results in a constant cycle of single strand knots >trim >single strand knots >trim .  

When I straightened my hair this weekend it didn't come out that great. It was difficult to get my ends straight. The whole process is much harder without my old heat damaged ends.  I think next time I'll have a professional do it.  I've been watching a ton of natural hair silk press videos on Youtube and they make it look so easy. I think I found someone in the area that looks promising. I want to protective style hardcore for a least 2 more months though, then I'll go to her and see how much length I've retained. 

If I do continue to straighten going forward, I'll just do it smarter this time.  I used to flat iron every week, usually on high heat which was my downfall .  I think I'll ease back into it, once a month max and at lower temps if i'm doing it myself.


----------



## sunflora

Do any of you all straighten just by doing a cold-air blowout and then styling?


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

syrk said:


> I flat ironed my hair for the first time since Oct 2017 last weekend.  I thought that by staying away from heat and the manipulation of blowdrying that my hair would flourish and I'd retain so much length.  So I didn't touch a flat iron for over a year and cut off all of my heat damaged ends only to learn that wearing my 4b hair out just results in a constant cycle of single strand knots >trim >single strand knots >trim .
> 
> When I straightened my hair this weekend it didn't come out that great. It was difficult to get my ends straight. The whole process is much harder without my old heat damaged ends.  I think next time I'll have a professional do it.  I've been watching a ton of natural hair silk press videos on Youtube and they make it look so easy. I think I found someone in the area that looks promising. I want to protective style hardcore for a least 2 more months though, then I'll go to her and see how much length I've retained.
> 
> *If I do continue to straighten going forward, I'll just do it smarter this time.  I used to flat iron every week, usually on high heat which was my downfall .  I think I'll ease back into it, once a month max and at lower temps if i'm doing it myself.*



This would probably work very well. I allow myself a heat pass once a month though I hardly use it...usually once every other month....but the point is it's there for the taking if I want it. 

You are right in that lower temps will definitely reduce your chances of damage. I usually flat iron on 320 (one slow pass) and my hair gets very straight.

Also finding a way to eliminate double heat is great. I never blow dry (don't own one...never will). I roller set instead.


----------



## ckisland

Bumping!
Are there any hair updates?

I've been officially on my straight hair journey since May. There was a big learning curve at the beginning, so I'll have to trim off that damage over time. But my hair has been ao easy to manage. It stays mositurized without me using any leave-ins, just DC's and serums! 

Here's my progress since May to today


----------



## Babysaffy

ckisland said:


> Bumping!
> Are there any hair updates?
> 
> I've been officially on my straight hair journey since May. There was a big learning curve at the beginning, so I'll have to trim off that damage over time. But my hair has been ao easy to manage. It stays mositurized without me using any leave-ins, just DC's and serums!
> 
> Here's my progress since May to today
> 
> View attachment 451773 View attachment 451775


Great progress! Your hair looks very healthy.

This is great to see now as I'm tentatively starting to experiment with possibly straightening my hair fortnightly and yesterday I washed blow dried and lightly straightened it leaving in a lot of texture as it would have taken too long to get it bone straight. 
What products do you use and how long does your hair stay straight?
Do you wear it down most of the time? 

I last properly straightened my hair back in December using the comb chase method and in all the washing drying and straightening process took almost the whole day. I have an and and a two year old so I don't have too much time to spend on getting my hair looking perfect. Is there any tool you would recommend. My hair dryer isn't great and pik attachment I bought separately doesn't fit well lool

Thanks for sharing. I look forward to more updates.


----------



## ckisland

Thank you so much!!

ORS has been my go to line for straightening my hair

Shampoo: ORS Creamy Aloe shampoo or Equate (Tresemme dup) Keratin shampoo
Conditioners: ORS Hairepair coconut and baobab, EBW Split End Repair Masque or (if I'm lazy) Equate Keratin Conditioner
Leave-in: none
Serums: ORS Heat Protectant Serum with Coconut oil and Cantu Anti-frizz oil

Tools: Conair Infiniti Pro flatiron and Conair 1875 blowdryer
Time: about 2 hrs start to finish to 2.5 hrs if I'm using the EBW conditioner
I don't use anything fancy, but when I started wearing my hair straight, I was straightening at 455  . Now that my hair is "heat trained," I've gone down to 419. I've also started wearing my hair just blowdried more often.  I wear my hair down like 85% of the time, and I love it.

My hair stays straight for up to 3 weeks, but I usually go 2 because of my scalp itching.

I hope that this was helpful!


----------



## Babysaffy

ckisland said:


> Thank you so much!!
> 
> ORS has been my go to line for straightening my hair
> 
> Shampoo: ORS Creamy Aloe shampoo or Equate (Tresemme dup) Keratin shampoo
> Conditioners: ORS Hairepair coconut and baobab, EBW Split End Repair Masque or (if I'm lazy) Equate Keratin Conditioner
> Leave-in: none
> Serums: ORS Heat Protectant Serum with Coconut oil and Cantu Anti-frizz oil
> 
> Tools: Conair Infiniti Pro flatiron and Conair 1875 blowdryer
> Time: about 2 hrs start to finish to 2.5 hrs if I'm using the EBW conditioner
> I don't use anything fancy, but when I started wearing my hair straight, I was straightening at 455  . Now that my hair is "heat trained," I've gone down to 419. I've also started wearing my hair just blowdried more often.  I wear my hair down like 85% of the time, and I love it.
> 
> My hair stays straight for up to 3 weeks, but I usually go 2 because of my scalp itching.
> 
> I hope that this was helpful!


Wonderful thanks this was very helpful ! The only product I already have is the Ors heat protectant serum will slowly look into trying the rest


----------



## ckisland

I straightened my hair 2 nights ago, and I used a spray heat protectant for maybe the second time ever. I used Tresemme's heat spray and it claims to protect hair up to 450 degrees. I sprayed before blow drying and on each section again before flatironing. I did 1 pass at 455. There was some burnt smell while doing my hair, but I only smelt it very very lightly the next day. And I don't smell anything at all today!! My hair came out very light and airy, which is kinda different. I like it though. My hair is very soft, smooth and super dark.


----------



## levette

Ian it better to be a straight haired natural versus relaxing . What has been your experience with this


----------



## ckisland

levette said:


> Ian it better to be a straight haired natural versus relaxing . What has been your experience with this


Out of the 12 years I've been natural, I spent 12 weeks relaxed several years in. For my scalp, relaxers cause horrible dandruff and flaking. My hair actually wasn't easier to deal with, and I still needed to flatiron it to get it straight.
My straightened hair hasn't been a hassle at all. It's easy to wash and detangle. It takes me under 2 hours to do my hair from start to finish and it can last 2-3 weeks. Plus, I take breaks by doing perm rod sets and braid'n curl type styles.

I got the same amount of breakage from both I think, but I'm not gentle with my hair at all.


----------



## ckisland

I straightened 2 days ago, and used the Tresemme heat protectant again. Can you say staple!! I wonder where I could have been at with the length of my hair, if I had been using it all along. It gives great heat protection! I did a 1-1.5 inch trim, and I'm in love with my hair all over again.


----------



## ckisland

The whole time I've been wearing my hair straight, I never wrapped it. I would sleep with a high ponytail if I wanted to keep it straight. This week I've wrapped my hair 4-5 times and it's come out great!! It lays perfectly and my roots haven't reverted at all in the back! I think I want to wash my hair every 2 weeks so that it doesn't get the chance to get dry. I'm thinking of going between pin curls and wrapping for this second week.


----------



## BeautifulRoots

ckisland said:


> I straightened 2 days ago, and used the Tresemme heat protectant again. Can you say staple!! I wonder where I could have been at with the length of my hair, if I had been using it all along. It gives great heat protection! I did a 1-1.5 inch trim, and I'm in love with my hair all over again.
> 
> View attachment 452719


Gorgeous hair!


----------



## ckisland

@BeautifulRoots Thank you!!!


----------



## Britt

levette said:


> Ian it better to be a straight haired natural versus relaxing . What has been your experience with this


I'd say heat training, but depends on your hair. 
I asked a hairdresser this and she told me hell no she wouldn't relax my hair, that she'd refer me elsewhere. She said my hair would be too fine and real lack body.  I'm tinkering with this, trying to figure it out.


----------



## shtow

*blows dust off account*   Hey ladies!   I took a break from this forum but renewed my membership.  Just posting a hair update after doing my hair yesterday.  It’s been a little over a year since my big chop and I’ve worn my hair straight 100 percent of the time.  I also haven’t trimmed my hair, which I know is horrible but with all the natural layers from my chop I was so scared it would be uneven.  Anywho, onto the pics.

Here’s my hair wet with no product.  My texture has definitely loosened aka heat damage.  I suspect some of the loosening may be due to length but I know for sure since using the revlon paddle blow dryer it has loosened more. I really don’t mind since I only wear my hair straight anyway.
Here’s my hair after straightening


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shtow 


Happy to See You Sis!

Your Hair + =


----------



## shtow

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shtow
> 
> 
> Happy to See You Sis!
> 
> Your Hair + =


 Thanks!!!
Right back at ya sis!  I’ve missed my girls!


----------



## GettingKinky

@shtow your hair is beautiful curly and straight.


----------



## ckisland

@shtow Oh my gosh!!! Your hair is absolutely gorgeous   #goals


----------



## GGsKin

@shtow Gorgeous!!!


----------



## ckisland

Just read through the thread about cowashing relaxed hair everyday and I'm intrigued. I still get a good amount of breakage, and I don't really pay much attention to my new growth. I'm down for getting some better length retention. I wouldn't wet my hair daily since my hair holds moisture very well and used to get mushy easily.  I might play around with it, and probably go between flattwist outs and bantu knotouts.


----------



## syrk

Beautiful @shtow! Curious, what temperature do you usually flat iron with?


----------



## shtow

syrk said:


> Beautiful @shtow! Curious, what temperature do you usually flat iron with?


 thanks!  I flat iron on 430.


----------



## SAPNK

Hey, I'm considering becoming a blow dry natural, because my hair can take up to 2-3 days to dry in twists and other stretching methods. It doesnt matter if I'm wearing twists that week, but if I want to stretch it out for a different style, that's too long to wait for one style, lol.
How long does it take you to blow out your hair and what method do you use?


----------



## Theresamonet

shtow said:


> *blows dust off account*   Hey ladies!   I took a break from this forum but renewed my membership.  Just posting a hair update after doing my hair yesterday.  It’s been a little over a year since my big chop and I’ve worn my hair straight 100 percent of the time.  I also haven’t trimmed my hair, which I know is horrible but with all the natural layers from my chop I was so scared it would be uneven.  Anywho, onto the pics.
> 
> Here’s my hair wet with no product.  My texture has definitely loosened aka heat damage.  I suspect some of the loosening may be due to length but I know for sure since using the revlon paddle blow dryer it has loosened more. I really don’t mind since I only wear my hair straight anyway.
> View attachment 453005Here’s my hair after straightening
> View attachment 453007



 Gorgeous! Welcome back. Your hair growth for 1 year is amazing. What is your full regimen?


----------



## shtow

Theresamonet said:


> Gorgeous! Welcome back. Your hair growth for 1 year is amazing. What is your full regimen?



Thank you!!!  My regimen is pretty simple.

I basically wait as long as possible to wash my hair because I’m lazy and it takes forever.  So I usually wash every 2-4 weeks with selsun blue. 

I deep condition in the shower for 10-15 minutes with keracare thermal wonder prepoo (its a prepoo but makes an excellent dc that penetrates without heat).

I use Ion heat protecting spray and blow dry with the revlon paddle dryer.   I flat iron with the babyliss 1” on 430.  My first pass is comb chase and the second pass I curl the hair a little, especially at the ends - this gets the ends smooth.

I sleep with a satin durag and bonnet and either wrap or use flexi rods.  I don’t put any other products in my hair after wash day other than a little edge control (she is bomb) sometimes.

I also use clarifying shampoo (Paul Mitchell shampoo 2 or 3 preferred) and aphogee 2 minute reconstructor every few months or so.


----------



## shtow

SAPNK said:


> Hey, I'm considering becoming a blow dry natural, because my hair can take up to 2-3 days to dry in twists and other stretching methods. It doesnt matter if I'm wearing twists that week, but if I want to stretch it out for a different style, that's too long to wait for one style, lol.
> How long does it take you to blow out your hair and what method do you use?


When I blow dry my hair with the revlon paddle blow dryer, it takes about 30 minutes.  I normally section my hair in 4 sections and then split each section into 2 when I blow dry.  Napatural (sp) on YouTube has a great tutorial on how to use the blow dryer.  If works best if you hold it vertically because mostly of the air comes out the top.  I also toggle it a little at the root to get the roots dry.  HTH.


----------



## SAPNK

shtow said:


> When I blow dry my hair with the revlon paddle blow dryer, it takes about 30 minutes.  I normally section my hair in 4 sections and then split each section into 2 when I blow dry.  Napatural (sp) on YouTube has a great tutorial on how to use the blow dryer.  If works best if you hold it vertically because mostly of the air comes out the top.  I also toggle it a little at the root to get the roots dry.  HTH.



Thanks. I have that dryer, but I haven't used it yet. I'll check out her video.


----------



## Theresamonet

shtow said:


> Thank you!!!  My regimen is pretty simple.
> 
> I basically wait as long as possible to wash my hair because I’m lazy and it takes forever.  So I usually wash every 2-4 weeks with selsun blue.
> 
> I deep condition in the shower for 10-15 minutes with keracare thermal wonder prepoo (its a prepoo but makes an excellent dc that penetrates without heat).
> 
> I use Ion heat protecting spray and blow dry with the revlon paddle dryer.   I flat iron with the babyliss 1” on 430.  My first pass is comb chase and the second pass I curl the hair a little, especially at the ends - this gets the ends smooth.
> 
> I sleep with a satin durag and bonnet and either wrap or use flexi rods.  I don’t put any other products in my hair after wash day other than a little edge control (she is bomb) sometimes.
> 
> I also use clarifying shampoo (Paul Mitchell shampoo 2 or 3 preferred) and aphogee 2 minute reconstructor every few months or so.


 
Thanks! That pre poo sounds interesting. I’ll have to give it a try.


----------



## ckisland

Thank you @shtow for sharing your regimen! My regimen is really simple, so I this let's me see that I'm on the right track!

So I washed my hair and didn't straighten. I put my hair into bantu knots and dried under a bonnet dryer. It lasted like a day . Last night I put my hair in 4 flat twists with rollers. I got so much breakage while setting my hair  . My hair seems to do so much better when I flatiron it. I'm redoing my hair Saturday and that's what I'm going to do.


----------



## ckisland

SAPNK said:


> Hey, I'm considering becoming a blow dry natural, because my hair can take up to 2-3 days to dry in twists and other stretching methods. It doesnt matter if I'm wearing twists that week, but if I want to stretch it out for a different style, that's too long to wait for one style, lol.
> How long does it take you to blow out your hair and what method do you use?


It takes me about 15 mins to blowdry my hair now. When my hair was more textured, it took like 25 mins. I use my blowdryer with the concentrator attachment and a denman brush.


----------



## BeautifulRoots

shtow said:


> When I blow dry my hair with the revlon paddle blow dryer, it takes about 30 minutes.  I normally section my hair in 4 sections and then split each section into 2 when I blow dry.  Napatural (sp) on YouTube has a great tutorial on how to use the blow dryer.  If works best if you hold it vertically because mostly of the air comes out the top.  I also toggle it a little at the root to get the roots dry.  HTH.



Do you have any tips for cleaning the bristles and paddle area of the revlon brush? Normally I wash my brushes in the sink, but since the blowdry brush doesn't detach from the electrical area, it's harder to clean. Just wondering if someone figured out an efficient way to clean it.


----------



## SAPNK

BeautifulRoots said:


> Do you have any tips for cleaning the bristles and paddle area of the revlon brush? Normally I wash my brushes in the sink, but since the blowdry brush doesn't detach from the electrical area, it's harder to clean. Just wondering if someone figured out an efficient way to clean it.


I saw a YouTube video (nappyheadedjojoba) where she mentions using a comb to get the hairs out and then a wet wipe to clean it. Hope that helps.


----------



## BeautifulRoots

SAPNK said:


> I saw a YouTube video (nappyheadedjojoba) where she mentions using a comb to get the hairs out and then a wet wipe to clean it. Hope that helps.


Okay, thanks!  That's a good idea.  I've been using a q tip dipped in alcohol, but it takes forever.  A wet wipe sounds more efficient.


----------



## shtow

@SAPNK @BeautifulRoots
Yup I use a comb and damp cloth


----------



## ckisland

I dc'd last night with Aphogee 2 min and followed up with my ORS dc, which I never do. I straighten, and my hair came out very soft and light. I wrapped it for bed. When I took it down, I looked like one of those women on the relaxer boxes . Only thing is whenever I love my head my hair moves too. . .right into my face and gets stuck in my lip gloss


----------



## levette

Bump


----------



## Prettymetty

I’m enjoying this straight hair life... I may just do a blow dried braid out next time though...


----------



## alex114

Got my hair done (roller set) yesterday, and I love it! This is my second time this year having straight hair (first was February, I believe) 

I plan on using hemp seed oil every other night to ‘soften’ and some Chi heat serum at some point during the next week or two.


----------



## curlyTisME

Fresh blowout and trim. I’ll be maintaining it for at least three weeks. I apply grapeseed oil when my ends are dry and pin curl nightly.


----------



## sarumoki

I've been blow-drying my hair because it seems to do a lot better stretched but I've been having problems with reversion. Any tips?


----------



## Lylddlebit

sarumoki said:


> I've been blow-drying my hair because it seems to do a lot better stretched but I've been having problems with reversion. Any tips?


What leave-in(s) do you use when you blow dry?


----------



## sarumoki

Lylddlebit said:


> What leave-in(s) do you use when you blow dry?


I use the Aussie Miracle Curls leave in. It's the same one I was using from before I started blow drying, do you think I need a new one?


----------



## Lylddlebit

sarumoki said:


> I use the Aussie Miracle Curls leave in. It's the same one I was using from before I started blow drying, do you think I need a new one?



Yes.   Usually really good "curl" products and humectants are better for natural styles. The ingredients(like the hydroxyethylcellulose) that target making your  curls pop are the same ingredients that typically  attract moisture from the air and yield reversion.  Use a really moisturizing deep conditioner and you switch to a heat protectant that is moisturizing instead that will help you to combat reversion.


----------



## sarumoki

Lylddlebit said:


> Yes.   Usually really good "curl" products and humectants are better for natural styles. The ingredients(like the hydroxyethylcellulose) that target making your  curls pop are the same ingredients that typically  attract moisture from the air and yield reversion.  Use a really moisturizing deep conditioner and you switch to a heat protectant that is moisturizing instead that will help you to combat reversion.


Thank you!


----------



## sarumoki

@Lylddlebit I blow dried again today using a different leave in like you suggested and it came out much better! Thanks!


----------



## Lylddlebit

sarumoki said:


> @Lylddlebit I blow dried again today using a different leave in like you suggested and it came out much better! Thanks!


Wonderful! You're welcome


----------



## alex114

What products do you all use every day while your hair is straight to keep your roots from getting crazy? I have the Chi serum, but is there anything else?
I used to use hemp seed oil, jojoba oil and coconut oil, (not at the same time) but the coconut oil annoys my scalp, the jojoba oil feels like...well, nothing, and the hempseed oil had a faint smell.


----------



## Mapleoats

Hey straight hair naturals. What’s your take on titanium vs ceramic flat irons? Does it make a difference? Do you have a preference?


----------



## GGsKin

Mapleoats said:


> Hey straight hair naturals. What’s your take on titanium vs ceramic flat irons? Does it make a difference? Do you have a preference?


I like the finish that both kind of plates give to the hair. I can't say that I've ever tried notice a difference tbh. 

I've had a titanium (Babyliss Pro) flat iron for a few years now and I have no complaints at all. The temp gage has increments of 5°. It gets my (and others) hair straight without reaching for the highest temperatures. For myself, I usually do 1-2 max. passes between 190°C- 200°C. Before this, I've used ceramic flat irons and marcel irons and stove. I love them all, especially if I can control the temperature.

In my experience, like the pressing comb, a press with the marcel irons lasts that bit longer than any plug-in flat iron I've used but you also run a few risks with the marcels lol.


----------



## MilkChocolateOne

Mapleoats said:


> Hey straight hair naturals. What’s your take on titanium vs ceramic flat irons? Does it make a difference? Do you have a preference?



I have fine strands and I prefer ceramic. Titanium leads to heat damage for me.


----------



## Lylddlebit

Mapleoats said:


> Hey straight hair naturals. What’s your take on titanium vs ceramic flat irons? Does it make a difference? Do you have a preference?



Both work. It is easier to burn out  your hair with titanium than ceramic. Use both with care but ceramic is more forgiving than metal on the hair.


----------



## Lylddlebit

alex114 said:


> What products do you all use every day while your hair is straight to keep your roots from getting crazy? I have the Chi serum, but is there anything else?
> I used to use hemp seed oil, jojoba oil and coconut oil, (not at the same time) but the coconut oil annoys my scalp, the jojoba oil feels like...well, nothing, and the hempseed oil had a faint smell.




Nothing.   I do keep Chi Silk infusion in my rotation to layer on top of my heat protectant sometimes but I don't put anything extra in my hair after I press it until my next wash day. I just keep my scalp clean unless there is another issue going on.   If my hair doesn't stay styled and manageable  during the month of my press I need different products or technique.   Right now I am using Aveda Brilliant and an oooooooooooold bottle of sabino moisture block but any  good protectant I like works. A good blow-dry pre straightening straightens the roots.  The flat iron or pressing comb lays them.  They grow out like new hair with  a bit of kink it has buil-in moisture based on being new virgin hair growth.  Since I only get so much new growth in a month it does fine with me leaving it alone and slicking the front edges to make the whole head still look freshly styled for a few weeks.  Oils sound fine but they can weigh down your press and impact the style.   So I avoid product on press hair and just wash fresh for moisture to straightened hair.


----------



## Mapleoats

Lylddlebit said:


> Nothing.   I do keep Chi Silk infusion in my rotation to layer on top of my heat protectant sometimes but I don't put anything extra in my hair after I press it until my next wash day. I just keep my scalp clean unless there is another issue going on.   If my hair doesn't stay styled and manageable  during the month of my press I need different products or technique.   Right now I am using Aveda Brilliant and an oooooooooooold bottle of sabino moisture block but any  good protectant I like works. A good blow-dry pre straightening straightens the roots.  The flat iron or pressing comb lays them.  They grow out like new hair with  a bit of kink it has buil-in moisture based on being new virgin hair growth.  Since I only get so much new growth in a month it does fine with me leaving it alone and slicking the front edges to make the whole head still look freshly styled for a few weeks.  Oils sound fine but they can weigh down your press and impact the style.   So I avoid product on press hair and just wash fresh for moisture to straightened hair.


For heat protectants, do you usually reach for super light ones like the aveda? Or the tresseme heat protectant?
I love my it’s a 10, but It has a milky consistency so I’m wondering If That’s too heavy for a press?


----------



## waff

Mapleoats said:


> For heat protectants, do you usually reach for super light ones like the aveda? Or the tresseme heat protectant?
> I love my it’s a 10, but It has a milky consistency so I’m wondering If That’s too heavy for a press?


I don't like the tresseme one, it's too sticky. I tried it twice and hated it both times. I know many people love it.

It's a 10 is great because it's a leave in/heat protectant all in one. I also like serum based heat protectants like beyond the zone, but it can be heavy so a I use very small amount.


----------



## Theresamonet

Mapleoats said:


> Hey straight hair naturals. What’s your take on titanium vs ceramic flat irons? Does it make a difference? Do you have a preference?



Im scared of titanium. Many years ago I used to use a CHI ceramic iron (monthly) and never had heat damage, then I switched to a titanium Babybliss, and got heat damage very quickly. I didn’t realized then that there was a difference in the way they distributed heat and transfer heat to the hair. I felt that the titanium had a nicer glide and did better getting my hair bone straight, but from now on I will just stick to ceramic.


----------



## Mapleoats

waff said:


> I don't like the tresseme one, it's too sticky. I tried it twice and hated it both times. I know many people love it.
> 
> It's a 10 is great because it's a leave in/heat protectant all in one. I also like serum based heat protectants like beyond the zone, but it can be heavy so a I use very small amount.


Great I’ll just stick w my it’s a 10 then!


----------



## Mapleoats

Okay I bought a ceramic flat iron. Was thinking to try a titanium as well but after these replies I’ll just stick with the ceramic. Thanks everyone!


----------



## Lylddlebit

Mapleoats said:


> For heat protectants, do you usually reach for super light ones like the aveda? Or the tresseme heat protectant?
> I love my it’s a 10, but It has a milky consistency so I’m wondering If That’s too heavy for a press?



I use the full range. Heavier creams and serums along with lighter sprays.   I actually like heavier creams a little more than the sprays because my hair can get into Diana ross/Chaka Khan territory with ease.  I do like that  look all by itself, don't get me wrong but if I am going for a silk press the heavier cream debulks.       Alterna Caviar 10-in-1 CC cream, Crack Hair Fix cream are my two favorite cream leave-ins.  I consider both of these heavier than the It's a 10 leave-in.  I have some It's-a-10 in my hair cabinet  I have used this year which is also good .  I have used Chi Silk infusion serum the most this year.   With all mentioned  above I can still receive achieve a weightless press.   The spray leave-in I have been using most this year has been Aveda Brilliant Damage control layered with Chi Silk Infusion and I have had success with that too.  In my last press for Thanksgiving I used the Aveda Damage Control Spay with Sabino Moisture block and that came out fine.  (Sabino is on a heavier side of serums).    My trick is to apply my leave in on wet/damp hair then blow dry,  I follow up with a flat iron with no extra product applied. I find that as long as I am using a leave in protectant I like, then applying it to towel dried or lightly stretched hair then blow drying it in, really infuses the product into my strands  without leaving film on my hair.  It's most like a light oil coating that irons away clean and weightless.  I don't think you will have any issues using it'd-a-10, I haven't had a problem using it on myself.  I have the 10 oz miracle leave-in in my hair cabinet right now.   I can spray 12-30 sprays with a creamier leave-in on wet hair  and still get a clean press(I just part my hair in a quad: nape to forehead then ear to ear and give each section 3-5 sprays smooth through detangle and stretch/blow-dry, followed by flat iron with no issues.


----------



## Mapleoats

Lylddlebit said:


> I use the full range. Heavier creams and serums along with lighter sprays.   I actually like heavier creams a little more than the sprays because my hair can get into Diana ross/Chaka Khan territory with ease.  I do like that  look all by itself, don't get me wrong but if I am going for a silk press the heavier cream debulks.       Alterna Caviar 10-in-1 CC cream, Crack Hair Fix cream are my two favorite cream leave-ins.  I consider both of these heavier than the It's a 10 leave-in.  I have some It's-a-10 in my hair cabinet  I have used this year which is also good .  I have used Chi Silk infusion serum the most this year.   With all mentioned  above I can still receive achieve a weightless press.   The spray leave-in I have been using most this year has been Aveda Brilliant Damage control layered with Chi Silk Infusion and I have had success with that too.  In my last press for Thanksgiving I used the Aveda Damage Control Spay with Sabino Moisture block and that came out fine.  (Sabino is on a heavier side of serums).    My trick is to apply my leave in on wet/damp hair then blow dry,  I follow up with a flat iron with no extra product applied. I find that as long as I am using a leave in protectant I like, then applying it to towel dried or lightly stretched hair then blow drying it in, really infuses the product into my strands  without leaving film on my hair.  It's most like a light oil coating that irons away clean and weightless.  I don't think you will have any issues using it'd-a-10, I haven't had a problem using it on myself.  I have the 10 oz miracle leave-in in my hair cabinet right now.   I can spray 12-30 sprays with a creamier leave-in on wet hair  and still get a clean press(I just part my hair in a quad: nape to forehead then ear to ear and give each section 3-5 sprays smooth through detangle and stretch/blow-dry, followed by flat iron with no issues.


Very detailed, thank you! 
In the past 3 years I’ve probably straightened my own hair once, and it didn’t come out very sleek. Hopefully this go round is better but I probably just need more practice


----------



## Colocha

It's been about a year since I started wearing my hair predominantly straight and I'm happy (and surprised) to say I'm retaining significant length. My hair on the left is Nov 2019 and on the right is a few days ago. It looks like I've retained maybe 4 inches. I'm happy to continue this journey.


----------



## Rocky91

You are so gorgeous @Colocha!!  hair, skin, and cute style!


----------



## bzb1990

Rocky91 said:


> You are so gorgeous @Colocha!!  hair, skin, and cute style!


Yeah!
Sleek hair looks amazing on you, aesthetically, but the whole effect is done so
beautifully, too.

I don't recognize myself with straightened hair - it makes me feel uncomfortable.

But I recognize the fact it *wouldn't tangle so easily + is easy to run a comb through afterwards till next wash,
and go- styling is not as big an issue, pincurls, rollersets come out sleek and as planned -  
and can retain length* because of that.
Jostylin and SistawithRealHair,
both have very beautiful hair that they wore straight most of the time, or used straightened hair as a base for twistouts.
They both had credited straightening as a helpful tool in length retention.

I love the texture from curls as opposed to sleek hair, but the upkeep is difficult.
Saw a video someone here shared of a lady with adorable!! 4c hair, and I was like, that is DREAMY!

But then the manipulation that goes into regularly maintaining such curly- like with braids and so on,
is probably equalivalent to heat application with straightening,
*in terms of supposed damage over time?*

I don't know which route the ppl with
fine, fragile hair (like me) would be better off with, in the end.


----------



## Colocha

Rocky91 said:


> You are so gorgeous @Colocha!!  hair, skin, and cute style!


Oh wow thank you so much!!!


----------



## Colocha

bzb1990 said:


> Yeah!
> Sleek hair looks amazing on you, aesthetically, but the whole effect is done so
> beautifully, too.
> 
> I don't recognize myself with straightened hair - it makes me feel uncomfortable.
> 
> But I recognize the fact it *wouldn't tangle so easily + is easy to run a comb through afterwards till next wash,
> and go- styling is not as big an issue, pincurls, rollersets come out sleek and as planned -
> and can retain length* because of that.
> Jostylin and SistawithRealHair,
> both have very beautiful hair that they wore straight most of the time, or used straightened hair as a base for twistouts.
> They both had credited straightening as a helpful tool in length retention.
> 
> I love the texture from curls as opposed to sleek hair, but the upkeep is difficult.
> Saw a video someone here shared of a lady with adorable!! 4c hair, and I was like, that is DREAMY!
> 
> But then the manipulation that goes into regularly maintaining such curly- like with braids and so on,
> is probably equalivalent to heat application with straightening,
> *in terms of supposed damage over time?*
> 
> I don't know which route the ppl with
> fine, fragile hair (like me) would be better off with, in the end.



Thank you too!!  

I definitely get not liking yourself with straight hair. I love it on myself. After I had it professionally done the first time and felt a significant confidence boost I knew this was the way I wanted to go.

Have you considered lightly blow drying instead of going all the way straight? Then you could throw in soft curlers or bantu knots overnight for a curl. I blow dried for a long time and it helped significantly with manageability. Even now when I take a break from flat ironing I still blow dry, and there are so many new tools and techniques on the market to make it less damaging. I feel that helps with length retention too.


----------



## long.hair.dont.care

Colocha said:


> View attachment 466299View attachment 466301
> 
> It's been about a year since I started wearing my hair predominantly straight and I'm happy (and surprised) to say I'm retaining significant length. My hair on the left is Nov 2019 and on the right is a few days ago. It looks like I've retained maybe 4 inches. I'm happy to continue this journey.



Your hair looks great! Do you mind sharing your regimen?

My hair doesnt do well with a lot of heat so I'm thinking of trying a keratin treatment and maybe blow drys in between. I experience less breakage when I blow dry, but dont really wanna risk doing it too frequently.


----------



## Colocha

long.hair.dont.care said:


> Your hair looks great! Do you mind sharing your regimen?
> 
> My hair doesnt do well with a lot of heat so I'm thinking of trying a keratin treatment and maybe blow drys in between. I experience less breakage when I blow dry, but dont really wanna risk doing it too frequently.


Sure thing! This my regimen below. I posted it on the 'any straight haired naturals with APL hair or longer' thread. Since then I found out that my hair grew despite the very frequent use of heat (as per my posts here). I honestly didn't expect it to. I've gotten that professional quality flat iron once a year on 2 occasions now and I think I will stick with it if only for the thorough trim. I trim on my own whenever my ends feel like they look rough.

I'm a straight haired natural at MBL. I've been wearing my hair in predominantly straight styles for maybe a year and a half now.
My first caveat is that I grew all my length before becoming a straight haired natural. I choose to sacrifice significant growth now for style. I also live in an incredibly humid environment. My second caveat is that my hair is very resistant to heat. I was actively trying to heat damage it by flat ironing once a week for three months and my curl pattern didn't change. I went to a salon that flat ironed my hair the straightest it has ever been - 8 passes of a flat iron plus 2 passes of a hot comb. Curl pattern didn't change. This may be because I'm also henna-treated.

Okay after that preamble:
Currently my hair is keratin treated and has been for about 4 months.
If I'm just blow drying (which I do with the RevAir dryer) I wash weekly.
I use Keracare Hydrating Detangling Shampoo, followed up by Aphogee 2 Minute Keratin Treatment for 5-10 minutes, then Keracare Humecto Conditioner for an hour with heat. For leave-ins I use Aveda Smooth Infusion Style-Prep Smoother and It's a Ten with Keratin. Then I use whatever else I want to style my hair. I moisturize throughout the week with whatever I want, usually Keracare Overnight Moisturizing Treatment.

If I'm flat ironing I wash less frequently, maximum every two weeks, minimum monthly. I also add Silicon Mix to the Humecto Conditioner. After the blow dry I use Paul Mitchell Super Skinny to flat iron. After the flat iron I add a bit of grapeseed oil (currently using CRN ayurvedic oil) to my ends. I moisturize every so often (maybe once or twice a week) with It's a 10 with Keratin, Keracare Overnight Moisturizer, and Paul Mitchell Super Skinny. I flat iron on 450 degrees.

I also use Olaplex No 3 every so often, probably once a quarter. I use hard protein from time to time as well, whenever I feel I need it. I'll either use the Aphogee 2-Step or Komaza Protein Strengthener.

As far as styling my hair is in a bun 99% of the time. I work in a hospital so M-F definitely, sometimes the weekends too, it's in a bun wrapped on itself and secured with a satin scrunchie, so no ponytail at based, hair just wrapped around itself and secured. I also wear a satin-lined scrub cap on top of that while at work since COVID.


----------



## dancinstallion

Colocha said:


> Sure thing! This my regimen below. I posted it on the 'any straight haired naturals with APL hair or longer' thread. Since then I found out that my hair grew despite the very frequent use of heat (as per my posts here). I honestly didn't expect it to. I've gotten that professional quality flat iron once a year on 2 occasions now and I think I will stick with it if only for the thorough trim. I trim on my own whenever my ends feel like they look rough.
> 
> I'm a straight haired natural at MBL. I've been wearing my hair in predominantly straight styles for maybe a year and a half now.
> My first caveat is that I grew all my length before becoming a straight haired natural. I choose to sacrifice significant growth now for style. I also live in an incredibly humid environment. My second caveat is that my hair is very resistant to heat. I was actively trying to heat damage it by flat ironing once a week for three months and my curl pattern didn't change. I went to a salon that flat ironed my hair the straightest it has ever been - 8 passes of a flat iron plus 2 passes of a hot comb. Curl pattern didn't change. This may be because I'm also henna-treated.
> 
> Okay after that preamble:
> Currently my hair is keratin treated and has been for about 4 months.
> If I'm just blow drying (which I do with the RevAir dryer) I wash weekly.
> I use Keracare Hydrating Detangling Shampoo, followed up by Aphogee 2 Minute Keratin Treatment for 5-10 minutes, then Keracare Humecto Conditioner for an hour with heat. For leave-ins I use Aveda Smooth Infusion Style-Prep Smoother and It's a Ten with Keratin. Then I use whatever else I want to style my hair. I moisturize throughout the week with whatever I want, usually Keracare Overnight Moisturizing Treatment.
> 
> If I'm flat ironing I wash less frequently, maximum every two weeks, minimum monthly. I also add Silicon Mix to the Humecto Conditioner. After the blow dry I use Paul Mitchell Super Skinny to flat iron. After the flat iron I add a bit of grapeseed oil (currently using CRN ayurvedic oil) to my ends. I moisturize every so often (maybe once or twice a week) with It's a 10 with Keratin, Keracare Overnight Moisturizer, and Paul Mitchell Super Skinny. I flat iron on 450 degrees.
> 
> I also use Olaplex No 3 every so often, probably once a quarter. I use hard protein from time to time as well, whenever I feel I need it. I'll either use the Aphogee 2-Step or Komaza Protein Strengthener.
> 
> As far as styling my hair is in a bun 99% of the time. I work in a hospital so M-F definitely, sometimes the weekends too, it's in a bun wrapped on itself and secured with a satin scrunchie, so no ponytail at based, hair just wrapped around itself and secured. I also wear a satin-lined scrub cap on top of that while at work since COVID.



When you say you are keratin treated is that like the brazilian keratin with heat? Or is it because all the keratin in the products you use?


----------



## Colocha

dancinstallion said:


> When you say you are keratin treated is that like the brazilian keratin with heat? Or is it because all the keratin in the products you use?


BKT with heat.

My top recommendation for slight curl loosening is Avlon Texture Release, but it has been out of stock for almost this whole year.
I did a Goldwell Keratin Treatment on myself almost 3 months ago and it loosened my curls significantly more. A few people on the forum enjoy Goldwell. I think @waff uses it as well.
I'm likely going to a salon for my next treatment because I can't be bothered to deal with the application process again.


----------



## long.hair.dont.care

Colocha said:


> Sure thing! This my regimen below. I posted it on the 'any straight haired naturals with APL hair or longer' thread. Since then I found out that my hair grew despite the very frequent use of heat (as per my posts here). I honestly didn't expect it to. I've gotten that professional quality flat iron once a year on 2 occasions now and I think I will stick with it if only for the thorough trim. I trim on my own whenever my ends feel like they look rough.
> 
> I'm a straight haired natural at MBL. I've been wearing my hair in predominantly straight styles for maybe a year and a half now.
> My first caveat is that I grew all my length before becoming a straight haired natural. I choose to sacrifice significant growth now for style. I also live in an incredibly humid environment. My second caveat is that my hair is very resistant to heat. I was actively trying to heat damage it by flat ironing once a week for three months and my curl pattern didn't change. I went to a salon that flat ironed my hair the straightest it has ever been - 8 passes of a flat iron plus 2 passes of a hot comb. Curl pattern didn't change. This may be because I'm also henna-treated.
> 
> Okay after that preamble:
> Currently my hair is keratin treated and has been for about 4 months.
> If I'm just blow drying (which I do with the RevAir dryer) I wash weekly.
> I use Keracare Hydrating Detangling Shampoo, followed up by Aphogee 2 Minute Keratin Treatment for 5-10 minutes, then Keracare Humecto Conditioner for an hour with heat. For leave-ins I use Aveda Smooth Infusion Style-Prep Smoother and It's a Ten with Keratin. Then I use whatever else I want to style my hair. I moisturize throughout the week with whatever I want, usually Keracare Overnight Moisturizing Treatment.
> 
> If I'm flat ironing I wash less frequently, maximum every two weeks, minimum monthly. I also add Silicon Mix to the Humecto Conditioner. After the blow dry I use Paul Mitchell Super Skinny to flat iron. After the flat iron I add a bit of grapeseed oil (currently using CRN ayurvedic oil) to my ends. I moisturize every so often (maybe once or twice a week) with It's a 10 with Keratin, Keracare Overnight Moisturizer, and Paul Mitchell Super Skinny. I flat iron on 450 degrees.
> 
> I also use Olaplex No 3 every so often, probably once a quarter. I use hard protein from time to time as well, whenever I feel I need it. I'll either use the Aphogee 2-Step or Komaza Protein Strengthener.
> 
> As far as styling my hair is in a bun 99% of the time. I work in a hospital so M-F definitely, sometimes the weekends too, it's in a bun wrapped on itself and secured with a satin scrunchie, so no ponytail at based, hair just wrapped around itself and secured. I also wear a satin-lined scrub cap on top of that while at work since COVID.



Thank you so much for sharing your knowledge and BKT recommendations!

I tried the Brazilian Blowout Acai Professional Smoothing Solution, and my hair reverted as I washed it out. I'm suppose to invest in a new flat iron early next year so I will try it again. If the product doesnt work, I'll try the ones you mentioned.

Aveda Smooth Infusion Style-Prep Smoother is good stuff, I tried a sample and liked it. It helped smoothen my ends (in some parts). And that's important to me since i get a lot of SSK. But blow drying has cut down on the amount of SSK and tangles I get, which is why I wanted to try a BKT for quicker blow dry results + smoother ends.


----------



## Mapleoats

Can someone help me understand the sorcery that is straight hair? Lol.

it’s been over a week, and my hair is still so moisturized. How, Sway? I haven’t applied any water based moisturizers, just a little bit of serum. My hair in its natural state could never.

am I being deceived here, or is straightened hair really able to hold onto moisture for this long. I expected it to feel dried out by now, especially since the flat iron was used, but I used better tools so that must be helping.


----------



## bzb1990

Mapleoats said:


> Can someone help me understand the sorcery that is straight hair? Lol.
> 
> it’s been over a week, and my hair is still so moisturized. How, Sway? I haven’t applied any water based moisturizers, just a little bit of serum. My hair in its natural state could never.
> 
> am I being deceived here, or is straightened hair really able to hold onto moisture for this long. I expected it to feel dried out by now, especially since the flat iron was used, but I used better tools so that must be helping.


something about the cuticle curving round (in curly hair) making more moisture leave? And the sebum thingy, travelling from scalp to tip, easily, esp with a comb or brush carrying it smoothly down, instead of contending with spirals?
IDK but guessing the ironing flattens down the cuticle so it's not seeping out so much moisture? I noticed people with lower porosity hair don't have a hard time of moisture escaping, once it's in. So maybe if you already condition regularly, flat ironing just boosted the follicle by locking your hard work in for longer than usual?

My mom has super straight hair, NEVER uses conditioner (and the cheapest, tresemme shampoo);
her hair is long, shiny, thick, no uneven edges at the 'hem' (she NEVER goes to the salon, does NOTHING to care for her hair, AND uses GARNIER BOX DYE, same brand + colour that made my hair break in one use).

Mine needs to be actively moisturized, hers does not. For much of my childhood her hair was hip length. Like, she did nothing, no oils, conditioner, nothing. The cheapest shampoos. She even refused to henna till she started getting white hairs. She thought brushing it was the way to keep hair shiny and conditioned, and that conditioner was a modern day scam.

I'm just mentioning because in contrast, with my curls, it was dry and full of knots, till she got me conditioner (revelation in my teens after her beautician friend telling her she should).
Before that she would refuse because 'chemicals' and 'I don't use it and my hair's fine, yours will become dependent.' Nobody in her family had curls, and it didn't occur to her that it could need some extra care. (this is the woman, a MEDICAL DOCTOR, who refused to get me deodorant because it wasn't natural enough, and got me stinky 'natural' deo which never helped; told me to put paper towels under my armpits inside my shirt, to soak up sweat, at school, and wash with soap and water in the girls' bathroom, rather than use deo!  my dad got it for me in high school, but secretly; i had to hide it from her, when she found out in the end she was mad and certain i'd get cancer..)
I know the anecdote doesn't hold much scientific value, but it's just an observation.


----------



## frizzy

DCing first, then using silicone products after, retains moisture longer.


----------



## Mapleoats

frizzy said:


> DCing first, then using silicone products after, retains moisture longer.


I do this every wash day when my hair isn’t straight and the results are not the same


----------



## Colocha

I just washed out the straight hair that I've had over a month and I feel the same. 

My hair is still the same curl pattern it was before and I already miss the ease of pin-straight hair. I blow-dried my hair, hot combed the roots and threw it in a braid. It's a shame to admit but when I was shampooing I almost wished my hair wouldn't revert.


----------



## Theresamonet

Mapleoats said:


> Can someone help me understand the sorcery that is straight hair? Lol.
> 
> it’s been over a week, and my hair is still so moisturized. How, Sway? I haven’t applied any water based moisturizers, just a little bit of serum. My hair in its natural state could never.
> 
> am I being deceived here, or is straightened hair really able to hold onto moisture for this long. I expected it to feel dried out by now, especially since the flat iron was used, but I used better tools so that must be helping.



Im trying to understand this too. And I use nearly the exact same products when my hair is straight vs curly.


----------



## Theresamonet

Colocha said:


> I just washed out the straight hair that I've had over a month and I feel the same.
> 
> My hair is still the same curl pattern it was before and I already miss the ease of pin-straight hair. I blow-dried my hair, hot combed the roots and threw it in a braid. It's a shame to admit but when I was shampooing I almost wished my hair wouldn't revert.



Have you tried a bkt? You might get your wish. Lol


----------



## Mapleoats

@bzb1990 maybe it is the cuticle not laying flat on curly hair, and the flat iron seals the cuticle? I don’t know really. It just highlights the fact that curly/kinky hair really is high maintenance.

@Colocha how do you make your press last so long? I’m starting to get the itches so I’ll probably wash next Sunday, and try to brush the sebum from off my scalp through my hair over the week

@Theresamonet girl, if you figure it out please let me know lol. I don’t necessarily want to be a straight hair natural, I enjoy my curls, and would be really upset if I damaged them. But straight hair sho’ is easy!


----------



## bzb1990

Colocha said:


> I just washed out the straight hair that I've had over a month and I feel the same.
> 
> My hair is still the same curl pattern it was before and I already miss the ease of pin-straight hair. I blow-dried my hair, hot combed the roots and threw it in a braid. It's a shame to admit but when I was shampooing I almost wished my hair wouldn't revert.


I know that feeling.. it's sort of unfair that so many have it sooo easy. Although I think textured hair in braids and braids looks awesome. But everything takes so much time and care compared to the people who walk around with swinging, shiny, straight hair to their hips and I know they put in nowhere near that effort. 

It is not only about the ease. Its also like when ppl like your own SO gush about how he prefers you in straightened hair vs curly.
Actually I told him to his face he is just conditioned over the years with so many ads and entertainment with beautifully dressed women he had crushes on + all happened to have straight hair. 
Associated the rest of the image+fantasy  being sold, with the generic hair. Plus having had straight haired girlfriends since it's more common here. 
it sucks when the altered version that was killing my hair is preferred. 

There are a lot of ads nowadays in Canada with models with natural hair so obviously it is not detracting from their appeal or all those big companies wouldnt have hired them. But its been on my mind quite a bit.


----------



## Colocha

Theresamonet said:


> Have you tried a bkt? You might get your wish. Lol


I have in a BKT now, lol. My curls used to be the tightest 4b-c but they're relaxed to about 4a. I'm going for (or going to do) a touch up in January because it's been three months and my roots are growing/grown in.

@Mapleoats, the stylist here has some kind of voodoo that makes the press last despite humidity. I hit the roots with dry shampoo when it gets too oily, use lightweight (non-oil) products to moisturize, and switch to a tight bantu bun when wrapping stops working (typically after the first week). I credit the stylist with the longevity though. I think what does it is that she uses very minimal products and hits the roots twice with an old school hot comb.


----------



## Lylddlebit

Bump for @MzSwift


----------



## MzSwift

TYSM!!! I'm ready to soak up the shared knowledge!!


----------



## Flourishnikov

Prettymetty said:


> I bought everything in my cart. My package just arrived today and I'm super excited about using my new masks.


I know your post is like 5yrs old, but I’m curious how the products worked out.


----------



## Prettymetty

Flourishnikov said:


> I know your post is like 5yrs old, but I’m curious how the products worked out.


Lmao! I always enjoy any mask by Kerastase. The texture, the smell. It’s so luxurious. Chroma Riche was the first one I ever tried. I had a relaxer then and it made my hair feel like pure silk. I’ve been hooked for over 10 years.


----------

